# Roblets Journal



## TELBOR

New Journal for my "bulk" :beer:

Goal - Increase Mass (always my goal lol) & Keep BF in around what it is now 

Back in full time sessions soon.........!!

Quick refresh for any new eyes in here, last cycle was cut short;

[email protected]% BF - Set of abs for the ab lovers!

Current Stats;

83kg @ 16% BF - A few abs lol.

Started Oral only cycle yesterday.

30mg ED Tren (pro hormone - same as tren ace)

30mg ED Danabol DS - Blue Hearts

I'll bang some pics up for anyone's [email protected] bank.

Typical diet each day;

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 60g Whey, 5g Super food XS

Meal 2 - 100g Pasta/Rice 200g Chicken or Beef

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

Meal 4 - Same as meal 2 or Oats and Whey dependant where I am

Meal 5 - 150g Rice or Potatoes 200-400g Chicken, Mince, Steak or Fish 100g Veggies

Measurements;

Chest 43" - BOOM MUTHA FCUKERS ?

Biceps 15.5"

Quads 22" - Seriously small , 26" last year.

Calves - 16.5"

See how these shape up in January/February :lol:

Came from this;



To current state in avi and below;










Edit - Pic Update July 2013


----------



## tyramhall

Im in mate! Could do with some more pics though!

What gear made you turn green?


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Im in mate!


Good man


----------



## H U N T E R

Subbed! Good luck!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Im in mate! Could do with some more pics though!
> 
> What gear made you turn green?


Yeah I'm mobile at the moment and tapash1t keeps having errors with pic uploads?!

Pmsl. All of it


----------



## TELBOR

H U N T E R said:


> Subbed! Good luck!


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

In of course. God you look loads better than in that first picture, come a long way mate!


----------



## flinty90

ya know im here bro x


----------



## biglbs

In like flinty....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> In of course. God you look loads better than in that first picture, come a long way mate!


Thought you had seen that mate - sickening eh?!

Took that pic when a doc said I had ibs lol

Glad your in mate :beer:



flinty90 said:


> ya know im here bro x


Certainly do, your my PT  x


----------



## liam0810

Subbed, now get training properly again you tart


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Subbed, now get training properly again you tart


Next session is Thursday - Back


----------



## biglbs

So Roblet when is the gym opening,i see you got gear in ready and food sorted


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> So Roblet when is the gym opening,i see you got gear in ready and food sorted


I'm just going to go to @paul81 's gym from Thursday till mine opens on the 5th.

But Flinty's at the weekend of course


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I'm just going to go to @paul81 's gym from Thursday till mine opens on the 5th.
> 
> But Flinty's at the weekend of course


I recon this time you should have enough experience to get solid gains,Old school baby,,,,good luck buddy


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I recon this time you should have enough experience to get solid gains,Old school baby,,,,good luck buddy


I agree.

Along with lots of muscle memory!

Tbh I think I'll react well getting 4 session a week in again


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I agree.
> 
> Along with lots of muscle memory!
> 
> Tbh I think I'll react well getting 4 session a week in again


Cannot remember you having muscle:lol:


----------



## Dux

Is this not actually about shopping for a winter coat?

I'm off into town to get mine today and thought I'd pop in here and see what kind you had in mind.

I'm out :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Cannot remember you having muscle:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 102167


That a recent pic? :spam: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That a recent pic? :spam: :lol:


Yes mate pmsl

Bloat from dbol


----------



## Sweat

Will sub in mate and as others said, some nice progress from first picture, serious change.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Will sub in mate and as others said, some nice progress from first picture, serious change.


Thanks mate 

I shall never return to that!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

subbed, good luck mate


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> subbed, good luck mate


Cheers yoof :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Will sub in mate and as others said, some nice progress from first picture, serious SEX-change.


AGREED edit


----------



## Richie186

I'm in mate.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> AGREED edit


Pmsl. With that chest I ain't fooling nobody!



Richie186 said:


> I'm in mate.


Nice :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Home made fish pie for tea 

2x Salmon fillets

2x Plaice

2x Haddock

Mash of course, topped off with a sprinkle of cheese!

A good portion of veggies too


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Home made fish pie for tea
> 
> 2x Salmon fillets
> 
> 2x Plaice
> 
> 2x Haddock
> 
> Mash of course, topped off with a sprinkle of cheese!
> 
> A good portion of veggies too


All yours?,,,,macros#/?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> All yours?,,,,macros#/?


2/3rds of it lol

Macros tbc as I'm not the chef tonight


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> 2/3rds of it lol
> 
> Macros tbc as I'm not the chef tonight


Gettin nob wet too?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Gettin nob wet too?


Yeah I bloody will, so long as I don't drop off lol

Bed at 1am up at 5am  Grrrr


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I bloody will, so long as I don't drop off lol
> 
> Bed at 1am up at 5am  Grrrr


Fury muff .........................................................or Brazilian charm?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Fury muff .........................................................or Brazilian charm?


We don't believe in hairs pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Home made fish pie for tea
> 
> 2x Salmon fillets
> 
> 2x Plaice
> 
> 2x Haddock
> 
> Mash of course, topped off with a sprinkle of cheese!
> 
> A good portion of veggies too


Bulking grub!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bulking grub!!


Indeed.

I took about 300g of the fish 

Just prepped chicken for tomorrow, used those seasoning bags that you bang in the oven. Had a nibble when it came out, was goooood!

So that's 600g of Lemon and Herb chicken along with 300g pasta for tomorrow.

Nom nom nom 

Shake with some PB before bed and that's me done, oh some cheeky anabolic bits


----------



## Ginger Ben

They are nice those bag things


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are nice those bag things


Very


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, nice weather for ducks!

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 60g Whey, 30g PB and 10ml of evoo 

Fancied a bit more to it.

Plenty of food packed today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good start slim, have a good.day


----------



## flinty90

morning fatboy slimmer.. x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good start slim, have a good.day


Went down too well lol

I'll go steady on the fats for the rest of the day 



flinty90 said:


> morning fatboy slimmer.. x


Morning! Shoulders hurting ?!?


----------



## flinty90

they feel good lol.. they normally get painful by evening after..


----------



## Fatstuff

How many journals u want rob?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> How many journals u want rob?? Lol


Jelly lol

Last one is locked - this is a 3 month one 



flinty90 said:


> they feel good lol.. they normally get painful by evening after..


Lol. Plus work today, that'll be lovely come tomorrow morning


----------



## TELBOR

Dux said:


> Is this not actually about shopping for a winter coat?
> 
> I'm off into town to get mine today and thought I'd pop in here and see what kind you had in mind.
> 
> I'm out :lol:


Pmsl! Missed this.

You've got your coat already ya big [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 2 destroyed!

This chicken from the oven bag thing is amazing, stocking up on those bad boys 

200g Chicken and 100g pasta gone


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> *Meal 2 destroyed! *
> 
> This chicken from the oven bag thing is amazing, stocking up on those bad boys
> 
> 200g Chicken and 100g pasta gone


Foods expensive mate, if you want to get massive you should try eating the meals rather than "destroying" them.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Foods expensive mate, if you want to get massive you should try eating the meals rather than "destroying" them.


Lol. There's my problem!

I'm about ready for the 3rd meal - quite peckish today


----------



## Sweat

I need to get food prep motivation up, had some oats and a shake so far. Will make something proper in a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Meal 2 destroyed!
> 
> This chicken from the oven bag thing is amazing, stocking up on those bad boys
> 
> 200g Chicken and 100g pasta gone


Quite high in salt though those bags of spices they come with, might be worth keeping an eye on as your running the dbol...


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Quite high in salt though those bags of spices they come with, might be worth keeping an eye on as your running the dbol...
> 
> View attachment 102276


Is that your role model ben? I see some similarities between that and your AVI?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Quite high in salt though those bags of spices they come with, might be worth keeping an eye on as your running the dbol...
> 
> View attachment 102276


Very true mate, maybe just a few times a week to keep bland chicken at bay!

He's a big fella isn't he!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I need to get food prep motivation up, had some oats and a shake so far. Will make something proper in a bit.


Meal 3 done 

Come on you ginger freak, get with it!

Meal 4 will be a shake at around 2/2.30 ish - I've just polished all the chicken off pmsl oops


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Meal 3 done
> 
> Come on you ginger freak, get with it!
> 
> Meal 4 will be a shake at around 2/2.30 ish - I've just polished all the chicken off pmsl oops


Fat cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Is that your role model ben? I see some similarities between that and your AVI?


Lol I bloody wish I was that lean....... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Fat cvnt


Skinny fat c.unt you mean


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I bloody wish I was that lean....... :lol:


Lol yeah you do


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I bloody wish I was that lean....... :lol:


LMAO, I actually do though, that is the funny thing. Fat as fook at the moment!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, I actually do though, that is the funny thing. Fat as fook at the moment!!


Your not fat you lemon!

Look well mate


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Your not fat you lemon!
> 
> Look well mate


Just given me a semi lob on, lolz


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Just given me a semi lob on, lolz


I'll try harder next time


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Had another ocean pie last night lol

That's all that fish used up 

Took me to around 3, 500cals for yesterday and I didn't have a night time shake - a little podged lol

Usual morning shake 

Meal 2 will be at 8am, blooming 2 hour drive to start the day


----------



## Richie186

Morning rob. Have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Have a good day mate.


Morning big guy


----------



## flinty90

i was going to have a nice lay in this morning but noooooo some cnut has to text me x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i was going to have a nice lay in this morning but noooooo some cnut has to text me x


If i had known you could have had x2


----------



## biglbs

Hi Roblet


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> If i had known you could have had x2


look your not too fcukin big to go over my knee Tomm4rse* lol... x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i was going to have a nice lay in this morning but noooooo some cnut has to text me x


Lol Sorry :wub:



biglbs said:


> Hi Roblet


Morning!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> look your not too fcukin big to go over my knee Tomm4rse* lol... x


Kinky but very odd xx


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Your not fat you lemon!
> 
> Look well mate


Im fvcking fat!!

Morning btw!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Im fvcking fat!!
> 
> Morning btw!


Lol. Morning!


----------



## TELBOR

3 meals down 

Oats, whey and PB at 5.45am

200g chicken, 100g rice at 8am

200g chicken in a whole meal wrap just now 

With a cheeky 500g of coconut yoghurt lol

Didn't prep enough chicken last night, realised this morning so I have 2x oat and whey shakes to have before tea time


----------



## TELBOR

Couldn't hack it so had to go to the local council gym again!!

Went for chest seen as though back session there was plop last time!

Oh and DB's stop at 30kg lol

Incline db press

15x20kg

10x30kg

10x30kg

Incline flyes

12x8kgx3

Seated press

15x32kg

12x64kg

10x84kg

Tricep rope pull downs

10x30kg

10x45kg

8x55kg

8x25kg

8x10kg

Was getting looks using 30's - OMG!


----------



## TELBOR

Here's an update pic...... smile!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Was getting looks using 30's - OMG!


That's because most people use one in each hand......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's because most people use one in each hand......


Oh yeah, knew I'd done something wrong pmsl


----------



## paul81

ahh i miss my old gym.... although working out at home has its benefits......

hows the new job going chap??

mines working 50 [email protected] hours a week, hence not making it to world physique! :sad:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> ahh i miss my old gym.... although working out at home has its benefits......
> 
> hows the new job going chap??
> 
> mines working 50 [email protected] hours a week, hence not making it to world physique! :sad:


you used to train ?? lol x


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> you used to train ?? lol x


.... i just used to go and watch the bicep boys do their thing! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> .... i just used to go and watch the bicep boys do their thing! :lol:


Rob ??


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> ahh i miss my old gym.... although working out at home has its benefits......
> 
> hows the new job going chap??
> 
> mines working 50 [email protected] hours a week, hence not making it to world physique! :sad:


Going ok thanks mate  50 hours pmsl. Unlucky!

What are you doing tomorrow??? I'm going there after work 



flinty90 said:


> Rob ??


Yessssssssssssss


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Going ok thanks mate  50 hours pmsl. Unlucky!
> 
> What are you doing tomorrow??? I'm going there after work


i'll be working out from home :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> i'll be working out from home :laugh:


I'll do some reps for you :lol:


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> I'll do some reps for you :lol:


you'll be pleased to hear that i've actually been doing more than 3 reps a set lately :lol: :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

subbed and watching closely :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> you'll be pleased to hear that i've actually been doing more than 3 reps a set lately :lol: :lol:


Good! Your a strong fcuker, so get on some hypertrophy 



infernal0988 said:


> subbed and watching closely :drool:


Thanks mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and tri's nice and sore today 

Bloody tired though and hungry lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Chest and tri's nice and sore today
> 
> Bloody tired though and hungry lol


Hope you've packed your lunchbox


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Its fvcking freezing!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope you've packed your lunchbox


Actually....... no I haven't lol.

But I'm just about to buy a whole chicken to keep me going and a few pots of cous cous lol



tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Its fvcking freezing!


Bloody is mate! -1.5º !!!!!

Morning


----------



## TELBOR

Oh, weigh in this morning and up 1kg since Saturday...... 99% water


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Its fvcking freezing!


awww poor babies. try working outside all night in the fcuker lol.. it was fcukin bitter cold at 3 this morning. my mince and rice cheered me up though haha..


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Its fvcking freezing!


Your right there mate, I'm on my couch in my cardigan with a blanket over as I'm too tight to put the heating on!


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> awww poor babies. try working outside all night in the fcuker lol.. it was fcukin bitter cold at 3 this morning. my mince and rice cheered me up though haha..


I thought you were a floor layer mate? Thought you'd be in a nice warm office lying carpet or vinyl.


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> awww poor babies. try working outside all night in the fcuker lol.. it was fcukin bitter cold at 3 this morning. my mince and rice cheered me up though haha..


Lol. Let your mowhawk grow and it will keep your neck warm!


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> I thought you were a floor layer mate? Thought you'd be in a nice warm office lying carpet or vinyl.


lol floor layer. i wished i fcukin was bro.. i used to be a ceramic tiler a couple of years ago


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> lol floor layer. i wished i fcukin was bro.. i used to be a ceramic tiler a couple of years ago


That's where I must of got it from then. What you working as bud?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> awww poor babies. try working outside all night in the fcuker lol.. it was fcukin bitter cold at 3 this morning. my mince and rice cheered me up though haha..


No thanks,bed is nice.

This full moon has fooked the board right up at the mo,or is it just me???

Last week was a great atmosphere most parts,now......


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No thanks,bed is nice.
> 
> This full moon has fooked the board right up at the mo,or is it just me???
> 
> Last week was a great atmosphere most parts,now......


Yeah it's gone a little Pete tongue hasn't it!

Has rep gone?


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's gone a little Pete tongue hasn't it!
> 
> Has rep gone?


Dont think hes gone but doesnt seem himself


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Dont think hes gone but doesnt seem himself


It is a crazy situation and such a big shame,ewen and i fell out of some things,mostly my fault,but now we are buddies again,i just do not think the internet is a place to leave raw edges,no need,pride is one thing.....but when it effect everyone else????


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> It is a crazy situation and such a big shame,ewen and i fell out of some things,mostly my fault,but now we are buddies again,i just do not think the internet is a place to leave raw edges,no need,pride is one thing.....but when it effect everyone else????


Wise words mate. Ive no idea who he fell out with nor wish to know but when it possibly means a respected and well liked member leaving then its a shame.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> It is a crazy situation and such a big shame,ewen and i fell out of some things,mostly my fault,but now we are buddies again,i just do not think the internet is a place to leave raw edges,no need,pride is one thing.....but when it effect everyone else????





tyramhall said:


> Wise words mate. Ive no idea who he fell out with nor wish to know but when it possibly means a respected and well liked member leaving then its a shame.


This is why I have no Facebook or any of that shizzle. Little things explode and things become petty.

I'm sure those involved will sit back and realise it's just not worth it.

Come on, have some banter, talk training and enjoy a common interest. Everything else should stay in pm's imo


----------



## flinty90

ok guys can we get back to ME please.. woops sorry wrong journal lol..x


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> This is why I have no Facebook or any of that shizzle. Little things explode and things become petty.
> 
> I'm sure those involved will sit back and realise it's just not worth it.
> 
> Come on, have some banter, talk training and enjoy a common interest. Everything else should stay in pm's imo


I have never been on forums before this one,never wanted bookface/****ter or that realy........see being old school,i just want to smash any cvnts brains in if they dissrespect me,much like @Robsta see he is old school too,fookin keyboards,,,grrr,,,,grrr,,,,HAY Robsta you slung any poota's lately?Have a nice day.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I have never been on forums before this one,never wanted bookface/****ter or that realy........see being old school,i just want to smash any cvnts brains in if they dissrespect me,much like @Robsta see he is old school too,fookin keyboards,,,grrr,,,,grrr,,,,HAY Robsta you slung any poota's lately?Have a nice day.


Lol. Don't let him come in here - I'm too skinny for him


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok guys can we get back to ME please.. woops sorry wrong journal lol..x


Who said that.......?

Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

any trainin in here robina?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> any trainin in here robina?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA

this is robs journal.mate haha


----------



## biglbs

Again...


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> any trainin in here robina?


10/10 for observation Stan.

P.S......... [email protected]!


----------



## TELBOR

4pm back session, I'll finish off with a set of bi's 

Missus has been to the butcher's for me, several kg's of chicken, mince beef and some steak


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> 4pm back session, I'll finish off with a set of bi's
> 
> Missus has been to the butcher's for me, several kg's of chicken, mince beef and some steak


good girl....


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I have never been on forums before this one,never wanted bookface/****ter or that realy........see being old school,i just want to smash any cvnts brains in if they dissrespect me,much like @Robsta see he is old school too,fookin keyboards,,,grrr,,,,grrr,,,,HAY Robsta you slung any poota's lately?Have a nice day.


Old school keyboard skills more like, picturing you typing like my dad does, using one finger only and concentrating so much his tongue is sticking out and taking 2 hours to do a sentence...


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 4pm back session, I'll finish off with a set of bi's
> 
> Missus has been to the butcher's for me, several kg's of chicken, mince beef and some steak


Half price rump steak at Morrisons at the moment £7 a kilo! Max of three packs per customer, going back later to get three more


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Half price rump steak at Morrisons at the moment £7 a kilo! Max of three packs per customer, going back later to get three more


more reasons to shop at morrisons


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> more reasons to shop at morrisons


That and the fact that Rob reminds me of Richard Hammond.......lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Half price rump steak at Morrisons at the moment £7 a kilo! Max of three packs per customer, going back later to get three more


Ffs! Been in Morrison's twice today lol.

Good price though!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That and the fact that Rob reminds me of Richard Hammond.......lol
> 
> View attachment 102501


C.unt lol

I far taller


----------



## TELBOR

Back Session

Dead Lifts

10x60kg

10x100kg

8x140kg

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (lbs on this machine)

15x60lb

12x120lb

8x160lb

Close Grip Low Pulley Row (lbs again)

15x60lb

12x108lb

8x160lb

Seated Concentrated Curls

10x30lb

15x25lb

20x15lb

Not massive numbers, they will come. Overall very happy! Could of stayed for longer, but didn't want to over do it.

I was knackered when I pulled up but full of energy when I got changed 

Crazy pump from the Blue Hearts, So Taurine will be ordered tonight!

Paid for the week at this place which will take me up till the new gaff opens, sorted!


----------



## TELBOR

@gingerben

Morrison, 4kg of Rump 

Cheers mate! Good find. Got some proper good cuts.

And on that note, sweet dreams!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @gingerben
> 
> Morrison, 4kg of Rump
> 
> Cheers mate! Good find. Got some proper good cuts.
> 
> And on that note, sweet dreams!


Good skills!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bitches!

Lower back in bits and traps a little sore from deads - result! 

Work meeting today, then work party/Xmas thingy lol. Bowling pmsl

Packed my food though lol

Feeling good today, still pumped a little and I seem to be not going down the watery path at all tbh.

Unless it's on my bum 

Adex at 1mg eod and 3g of vitamin c is doing it's trick


----------



## TELBOR

All over the food so far!

Meal 1 Oats and whey for breakfast

Meal 2 400g chicken, 200g rice

Meal 3 - work meal, load of rice and beef

Meal 4 will be a shake

Then what ever I fancy at tea


----------



## tyramhall

Sounds like your on top of your game!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like your on top of your game!


Trying to be mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Bored off my tits now! Bowling, on a Friday!

Fcuking starving :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bored off my tits now! Bowling, on a Friday!
> 
> Fcuking starving :lol:


lol, we used to do that for an end of year "treat" was always a fvcking gash afternoon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, we used to do that for an end of year "treat" was always a fvcking gash afternoon


First ball I bounced it pmsl

Then I found the right ball and finished with 2 strikes - still didn't win lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Bored off my tits now! Bowling, on a Friday!
> 
> Fcuking starving :lol:


Poor cvnt :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Home! [email protected] M1 on a Friday puts an hour on top, grrrrrr.

Off to Cinema to watch that twiglet b0llocks with the Vampires lol

But dinner out first, Frankie and Bennies for a steak 

I'll class this as my cheat meal and have chips too!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Home! [email protected] M1 on a Friday puts an hour on top, grrrrrr.
> 
> Off to Cinema to watch that twiglet b0llocks with the Vampires lol
> 
> But dinner out first, Frankie and Bennies for a steak
> 
> I'll class this as my cheat meal and have chips too!!


are they any good them movies?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Home! [email protected] M1 on a Friday puts an hour on top, grrrrrr.
> 
> Off to Cinema to watch that twiglet b0llocks with the Vampires lol
> 
> But dinner out first, Frankie and Bennies for a steak
> 
> I'll class this as my cheat meal and have chips too!!


Lol enjoy the chick flick! Bet.you get a semi over Robert parkinson or whatever his name is 

Have some deep fried starters too


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol enjoy the chick flick! Bet.you get a semi over Robert parkinson or whatever his name is
> 
> Have some deep fried starters too


like u dont know his name...


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> are they any good them movies?


I sit through them pmsl!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol enjoy the chick flick! Bet.you get a semi over Robert parkinson or whatever his name is
> 
> Have some deep fried starters too


Chick flicks lead to dick flicks 

Anyway, 23oz of meat had for tea!

Nom nom nom!

Film time ladies - 3 hours long too lol


----------



## Sweat

I got forced to watch that shiz as well, those films are just emotional teenie ****! The last on has a 5 min fight scene near the end that is half decent, rest sucks balls.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Chick flicks lead to dick flicks
> 
> Anyway, 23oz of meat had for tea!
> 
> Nom nom nom!
> 
> Film time ladies - 3 hours long too lol


Your gonna be a fat cvnt like me soon


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Your gonna be a fat cvnt like me soon


Don't get his hopes up mate...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Don't get his hopes up mate...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Your gonna be a fat cvnt like me soon


Lol. I'm just a hungry person 

Film was [email protected] Built up to nothing!

Fecking -3º outside, nipples could cut glass!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'm just a hungry person
> 
> Film was [email protected] Built up to nothing!
> 
> Fecking -3º outside, nipples could cut glass!


No surprise it was gash, sounds like food was good though. What did you have? Steak I assume?

Cold down here too, right nipply


----------



## TELBOR

@gingerben

Won't let me quote you ?!

It was;

Rump

Chicken

Gammon

Sausage

Then half a rack of ribs off missus's plate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @gingerben
> 
> Won't let me quote you ?!
> 
> It was;
> 
> Rump
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Gammon
> 
> Sausage
> 
> Then half a rack of ribs off missus's plate


Lovely job! I had a good hunk of beef. Got some for tomorrow too.


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon homosexual's!

Just managed to get meal 1 in pmsl

Lied in till 9 ish then had some bits to do.

But meal one was 1, 335 cals 

150g oats

90g whey

200ml choc milk 

30g peanut butter

300ml semi skimmed milk

So;

1335 cals

102g protein

136g carbs

38g fats

All good!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon homosexual's!
> 
> Just managed to get meal 1 in pmsl
> 
> Lied in till 9 ish then had some bits to do.
> 
> But meal one was 1, 335 cals
> 
> 150g oats
> 
> 90g whey
> 
> 200ml choc milk
> 
> 30g peanut butter
> 
> 300ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> So;
> 
> 1335 cals
> 
> 102g protein
> 
> 136g carbs
> 
> 38g fats
> 
> All good!


Love it lol!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Love it lol!!


Lol

'Twas good 

Sirloin later on, I'll just have some rice and chicken to tie me over in between .

You well Stan?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> 'Twas good
> 
> Sirloin later on, I'll just have some rice and chicken to tie me over in between .
> 
> You well Stan?


Yes mate, have reignited my love for steak today, i went off it for few months, but am excited to say i love it again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yes mate, have reignited my love for steak today, i went off it for few months, but am excited to say i love it again


Glad your not a bummer anymore


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad your not a bummer anymore


its just that i got fed up of eating it the way i cook it. i could eat it in a restaurant still. I have now decided, touch of oil rubbed on each side, some steakhouse herb rubbed in and grill seems to be best option for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> its just that i got fed up of eating it the way i cook it. i could eat it in a restaurant still. I have now decided, touch of oil rubbed on each side, some steakhouse herb rubbed in and grill seems to be best option for me.


Yeah know what you mean .I'm done with chicken for a while, bloody stuff!


----------



## flinty90

afternoon, big boy coming through


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> its just that i got fed up of eating it the way i cook it. i could eat it in a restaurant still. I have now decided, touch of oil rubbed on each side, some steakhouse herb rubbed in and grill seems to be best option for me.


Get a cast iron griddle thing. Best kitchen kit I've ever brought lol. Covers 2 rings on a gas oven 

Easier to watch it cook to how you like it, I'm a medium rare but swinging closer to rare atm


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> afternoon, big boy coming through


What time is he due :lol:

Afternoon mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> What time is he due :lol:
> 
> Afternoon mate


get fcuked ya twink :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Get a cast iron griddle thing. Best kitchen kit I've ever brought lol. Covers 2 rings on a gas oven
> 
> Easier to watch it cook to how you like it, I'm a medium rare but swinging closer to rare atm


That's what I was using m8, I went off it totally after a bit!! Grilling is much nicer. Get it as close to the grill as possible


----------



## flinty90

i got sirloin or ribeye for tea not sure which one to go.for ?? what ya reckon twinks ??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah know what you mean .I'm done with chicken for a while, bloody stuff!


chicken breast with the skin on makes chicken interesting again lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i got sirloin or ribeye for tea not sure which one to go.for ?? what ya reckon twinks ??


Sirloin! Mines gonna get flashed on the grill then slapped on my plate


----------



## TELBOR

Steak time!

Bit late mind, but it's been a loooooong day - shopping :'(










@Fatstuff that's what I use mate


----------



## flinty90

there isnt any steak on there mate lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> there isnt any steak on there mate lol !!


I'm cutting bro pmsl

Was very nice, yours any good?

Just going to enjoy some honey Greek yogurt now and got the new spider man film to watch


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'm cutting bro pmsl
> 
> Was very nice, yours any good?
> 
> Just going to enjoy some honey Greek yogurt now and got the new spider man film to watch


just had my sirloin mate i cooke it on my new griddle pan rather than the george foreman and i messed it up a little to be fair so it wasnt as nice as it should have been .. i will remember tomorrow that formby is best imo !!!


----------



## Daggaz

in mate

u got a daily calorie target or just eating as big and clean as possible ?


----------



## TELBOR

Daggaz said:


> in mate
> 
> u got a daily calorie target or just eating as big and clean as possible ?


Hey mate!

Hope the new born is settling in 

3000+ and a clean as possible, but things sneek in - like choc milk in a shake lol

But generally very clean as I prep my food for work and leave money at home to stop any "treats" sneaking in lol

As weird as it sounds, a treat to me is steak pmsl!

And tomorrow my treat will be a full roast chicken - skin being the treat 

I can be very strict when I want to be, but it get boring and I like the taste of good food


----------



## Sweat

Rob mate you should crop your avi photo so that you are not approx 15% of the total photo, will look better imo.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Rob mate you should crop your avi photo so that you are not approx 15% of the total photo, will look better imo.


Lol. Will do 

Did it on the dog and bone


----------



## Daggaz

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Hope the new born is settling in
> 
> 3000+ and a clean as possible, but things sneek in - like choc milk in a shake lol
> 
> But generally very clean as I prep my food for work and leave money at home to stop any "treats" sneaking in lol
> 
> As weird as it sounds, a treat to me is steak pmsl!
> 
> And tomorrow my treat will be a full roast chicken - skin being the treat
> 
> I can be very strict when I want to be, but it get boring and I like the taste of good food


shes settling in fine matey cheers just hard having 2 instead of 1 now lol.

i am itching to get back to the gym tho!! a cant bring me self to leave my lass yet as me lil boy is all over the place ha ha

when i get back into it full swing like i am just going to eat nice and clean but not necessarily small and do stronglifts and re work the basics then see how that goes then work on my holiday body lol


----------



## TELBOR

Daggaz said:


> shes settling in fine matey cheers just hard having 2 instead of 1 now lol.
> 
> i am itching to get back to the gym tho!! a cant bring me self to leave my lass yet as me lil boy is all over the place ha ha
> 
> when i get back into it full swing like i am just going to eat nice and clean but not necessarily small and do stronglifts and re work the basics then see how that goes then work on my holiday body lol


Bless her 

My two are sound asleep, they'll be up at 6 though 

It is hard to get away mate, no rush to hit the gym...... well, not yet lol

You still going with pscarb?


----------



## Daggaz

R0BLET said:


> Bless her
> 
> My two are sound asleep, they'll be up at 6 though
> 
> It is hard to get away mate, no rush to hit the gym...... well, not yet lol
> 
> You still going with pscarb?


i have to knock it on the head mate, had a big old row about money with the OH and she cant see the justification in me paying someone to tell is what to do when she say's i know wt to do my self, but i was like...... i but he really knows his stuff and will deliver results!

it would be ok if she wasn't on maternity leave and only getting like £500 a month from jan next year and i am always the one banging on about saving and not wasting money lol and she see's that as wasting money 

didn't help she found out i spent like £250 on a 12 week cycle and pct either :whistling: lol


----------



## TELBOR

Daggaz said:


> i have to knock it on the head mate, had a big old row about money with the OH and she cant see the justification in me paying someone to tell is what to do when she say's i know wt to do my self, but i was like...... i but he really knows his stuff and will deliver results!
> 
> it would be ok if she wasn't on maternity leave and only getting like £500 a month from jan next year and i am always the one banging on about saving and not wasting money lol and she see's that as wasting money
> 
> didn't help she found out i spent like £250 on a 12 week cycle and pct either :whistling: lol


Well mate, she has a point lol

You've done the business to get results yourself, so do it again - then get Paul in to got that extra mile!

Pmsl, expensive game isn't it! Bloody hiding it ya lemon. What's the cycle then?


----------



## Daggaz

R0BLET said:


> Well mate, she has a point lol
> 
> You've done the business to get results yourself, so do it again - then get Paul in to got that extra mile!
> 
> Pmsl, expensive game isn't it! Bloody hiding it ya lemon. What's the cycle then?


Lol £50 a month is a small price for a much much better body, I do know what to do to a certain level and I truly believe if I am 100% strict then I would get good results but as U know I love food lol but I think the main thing with Paul was having some one with his exp level telling me wt to do and having to answer to him.

But I will just knuckle down come January plus my lass is bridesmaid at this wedding in Mexico so she will have the diet mindset too and not sending me to KFC for her 

The cycle is just 3x10ml vials of Unigen depo test some la danabol a wanted the blue hearts but me mate got them, and just me clomid nolva and adex

A want some hcg but she will winge on about having it in the fridge lol.


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Hope the new born is settling in
> 
> 3000+ and a clean as possible, but things sneek in - like choc milk in a shake lol
> 
> But generally very clean as I prep my food for work and leave money at home to stop any "treats" sneaking in lol
> 
> As weird as it sounds, a treat to me is steak pmsl!
> 
> And tomorrow my treat will be a full roast chicken - skin being the treat
> 
> I can be very strict when I want to be, but it get boring and I like the taste of good food


How bad is chicken skin mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Daggaz said:


> Lol £50 a month is a small price for a much much better body, I do know what to do to a certain level and I truly believe if I am 100% strict then I would get good results but as U know I love food lol but I think the main thing with Paul was having some one with his exp level telling me wt to do and having to answer to him.
> 
> But I will just knuckle down come January plus my lass is bridesmaid at this wedding in Mexico so she will have the diet mindset too and not sending me to KFC for her
> 
> The cycle is just 3x10ml vials of Unigen depo test some la danabol a wanted the blue hearts but me mate got them, and just me clomid nolva and adex
> 
> A want some hcg but she will winge on about having it in the fridge lol.


Suppose £50 isnt too bad is it.

Lol on the kfc runs 

Sounds like a simple enough cycle mate, I'm sure you'll enjoy it and it will defo make you eat better and work harder - placebo itself will do that before it kicks in 



tyramhall said:


> How bad is chicken skin mate?


It's where all the sat fats sit, skinless has zero in it, a typical breast with skin would have a few grams in it.

All adds up and sits on the hips lol


----------



## Daggaz

R0BLET said:


> Suppose £50 isnt too bad is it.
> 
> Lol on the kfc runs
> 
> Sounds like a simple enough cycle mate, I'm sure you'll enjoy it and it will defo make you eat better and work harder - placebo itself will do that before it kicks in
> 
> It's where all the sat fats sit, skinless has zero in it, a typical breast with skin would have a few grams in it.
> 
> All adds up and sits on the hips lol


Yeh just wanted sommit simple for first time, dbol kicker then the test.

I just don't know wt route to take with it, initially I wanted to cut on it but I am not so sure now as I have had a few weeks out now so I want to rebuild the foundations a bit so might even wait a bit longer lol


----------



## flinty90

Daggaz said:


> Yeh just wanted sommit simple for first time, dbol kicker then the test.
> 
> I just don't know wt route to take with it, initially I wanted to cut on it but I am not so sure now as I have had a few weeks out now so I want to rebuild the foundations a bit so might even wait a bit longer lol


Another fcukin backstreet boy wannabe lol skinny cnut :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Daggaz said:


> Yeh just wanted sommit simple for first time, dbol kicker then the test.
> 
> I just don't know wt route to take with it, initially I wanted to cut on it but I am not so sure now as I have had a few weeks out now so I want to rebuild the foundations a bit so might even wait a bit longer lol


Simple mate, it's winter so build with it.

First cycle should never be a cut imo. Wouldn't be enjoyable!

Eat big and get big 



flinty90 said:


> Another fcukin backstreet boy wannabe lol skinny cnut :whistling:


I had you as lead vocals mate! Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Simple mate, it's winter so build with it.
> 
> First cycle should never be a cut imo. Wouldn't be enjoyable!
> 
> Eat big and get big
> 
> I had you as lead vocals mate! Pmsl


Sorry im just to big for your band of bummers X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Sorry im just to big for your band of bummers X


We are an equal rights group mate lol

#teamboyzone


----------



## flinty90

More like #teamfcukinTwink


----------



## Daggaz

flinty90 said:


> Another fcukin backstreet boy wannabe lol skinny cnut :whistling:


A wish a was skinny mate, 16 clem with a big lard **** at the minute ha ha bigger chebs than my lass and hers are full of milk :s


----------



## Daggaz

R0BLET said:


> Simple mate, it's winter so build with it.
> 
> First cycle should never be a cut imo. Wouldn't be enjoyable!
> 
> Eat big and get big
> 
> I had you as lead vocals mate! Pmsl


Realistically I shouldn't even bother touching the gear yet as my fat is to high, but I know even if I ate over my maintenance but kept it very clean I would burn fat an hopefully slowly build some guns ha ha


----------



## TELBOR

Daggaz said:


> Realistically I shouldn't even bother touching the gear yet as my fat is to high, but I know even if I ate over my maintenance but kept it very clean I would burn fat an hopefully slowly build some guns ha ha


Tbh mate people will say "do it when your ready" etc.

But you'll know that yourself and if a few smarties and jabs of oil kick you up the bum to work harder then that's that!

Crack on son!


----------



## TELBOR

Been to the new gaff today, pleasantly surprised.

Spoke to one of the staff showing people around and they said they'd kitted it out with double the weight and machines given the location - plenty of benches, couple of power racks and smiths.

Duplicated db's and probably 2/3 of each machine. So no waiting around 

Here's some pics;


----------



## flinty90

Looks pretty decent mate. im going to sign up right now !!!


----------



## Sweat

Looks like they thrown a fair bit of cash into that gym, nice at the amount of machines and DB's they got.

What is costs like?


----------



## Guest

That the gym we went to?

Looks alot better now! Heavy enough db's?


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> That the gym we went to?
> 
> Looks alot better now! Heavy enough db's?


heavy enough for the twinks bro lol up to 36 kg i think he said


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> heavy enough for the twinks bro lol up to 36 kg i think he said


Haha when will these fitness gyms learn?


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Haha when will these fitness gyms learn?


its the in thing nowadays bro... fits in with the where have the real men gone thread lol... even gyms are only eqiupped for skinny jean brigade and the health and safety era !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Looks like they thrown a fair bit of cash into that gym, nice at the amount of machines and DB's they got.
> 
> What is costs like?


A massive £10.99 each month!

Open 24/7 too so I have no excuses lol



Dave said:


> That the gym we went to?
> 
> Looks alot better now! Heavy enough db's?


As Flinty said mate, 36's on db's which is a health and safety thing.

But the world is your oyster on the racks and smith machines.

All through other machines go up to 130kg, so plenty of weight to help me along my way


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> A massive £10.99 each month!
> 
> Open 24/7 too so I have no excuses lol
> 
> As Flinty said mate, 36's on db's which is a health and safety thing.
> 
> But the world is your oyster on the racks and smith machines.
> 
> All through other machines go up to 130kg, so plenty of weight to help me along my way


That is a total bargain, crazily cheap. You reckon you will be able to put some muscle on now then?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> That is a total bargain, crazily cheap. You reckon you will be able to put some muscle on now then?


One step at a time bro... its not open yet lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> That is a total bargain, crazily cheap. You reckon you will be able to put some muscle on now then?


Lol.

Na, just do it to keep off the streets


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fcukers!

Typical Sunday, loads of meat and carbs lol - coma carbs!

But kids kept me on my toes 

Bless them.

Off today for Xmas shopping


----------



## flinty90

have a good day brah !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> have a good day brah !!


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one shopping mate, I take XL in boxers


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one shopping mate, I take XL in boxers


you must have a fat ar5e then cos you have no c0ck pmsl


----------



## infernal0988

will be very interesting to see how a pro hormone & dianabol will work together indeed.


----------



## flinty90

infernal0988 said:


> will be very interesting to see how a pro hormone & dianabol will work together indeed.


is that all you think about steroids ??? 

i cant wait to be a natty


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you must have a fat ar5e then cos you have no c0ck pmsl


Is this some sort of attempt at getting me to send you a cock pic? It didn't work last time, it won't work this time either


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> is that all you think about steroids ???
> 
> i cant wait to be a natty


You look like one already..... pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You look like one already..... pmsl


doesnt it embarrass you then bro knowing im a fcukin beast and natty :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Is this some sort of attempt at getting me to send you a cock pic? It didn't work last time, it won't work this time either


Stop bringing it up Ben your fcukin gagging for me to ask you just so you can feel all masculine turning me down hahaha ya sick cnut X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> doesnt it embarrass you then bro knowing im a fcukin beast and natty :whistling:


lol, nope I've been natty for 6 months and am smashing sh1t up :lol: :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Stop bringing it up Ben your fcukin gagging for me to ask you just so you can feel all masculine turning me down hahaha ya sick cnut X


Might not say no this time...... :tt2:


----------



## infernal0988

flinty90 said:


> is that all you think about steroids ???
> 
> i cant wait to be a natty


yes i even wrap some Dbol on my kebab for added flavor :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one shopping mate, I take XL in boxers


I don't know where they keep XL clothing pmsl



infernal0988 said:


> will be very interesting to see how a pro hormone & dianabol will work together indeed.


Working well mate!

Up 2.5kg in 8 days and only 0.4% increase on BF

Not holding much water tbh. Feel fuller already and muscle is hardening up - so the missus says lol


----------



## flinty90

beany text me today, he is 3 pouns up this week and feeling tight haha


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> beany text me today, he is 3 pouns up this week and feeling tight haha


Still tight from that legs session lol


----------



## TELBOR

Good I'm a fat fcuk!

4 bacon

2 Seeded Batch Slices

Tea

Then a bulk shake;

200g Oats

90g Whey

4 Eggs

30g Peanut Butter

500ml Semi Skimmed Milk

Table spoon olive oil

1, 940 cals for the shake, and 2340 cals this morning!

Breaks down to;

184g Carbs

146g Protein

100g Fats


----------



## flinty90

suprised you dont get fcukin stomach ache bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

And people pi55 and moan they can't get 3000 cals down in a day!? Lol fannys


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> suprised you dont get fcukin stomach ache bro


I do sometimes mate. But it passes quickly 



Ginger Ben said:


> And people pi55 and moan they can't get 3000 cals down in a day!? Lol fannys


Exactly, not ideal but I know I'll not get chance to stagger meals today etc.

Full roast chicken for tea with veggies ans mash. I'll pass 4k easily


----------



## TELBOR

Fcuk I'm tired pmsl

Still out shopping, stopped for a snack - Turkey Baguette 

Isn't it annoying when you buy people things you wish you had lol

£100 spent just on Barbie , and that's just me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

2kg of a fat chicken cooking as we speak 

That's tea sorted!

Bloody wrapping these presents now lol.

I'm a proper scrooge, love Christmas but hate paying out for it pmsl

Came in below my budget by a few £ 

Just gotta get the missus something now, she's doing the woman thing - don't get me anything. ........ Christmas day....... where the fcuk is my presents!

Gonna do boulders tomorrow, put this food to use!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> And people pi55 and moan they can't get 3000 cals down in a day!? Lol fannys


Completely agree! Maybe getting 6-7k down from really clean sources would be a struggle but 4-5k is pretty straightforward, I think people like an excuse to eat **** food


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Completely agree! Maybe getting 6-7k down from really clean sources would be a struggle but 4-5k is pretty straightforward, I think people like an excuse to eat **** food


Yeah 6-7k clean would be hard, depending how you define clean but even with a bit of slightly naughty stuff it's still not that easy. I can't see that I'd ever need to eat that big tbh but hats off to those that do and can.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 2kg of a fat chicken cooking as we speak
> 
> That's tea sorted!
> 
> Bloody wrapping these presents now lol.
> 
> I'm a proper scrooge, love Christmas but hate paying out for it pmsl
> 
> Came in below my budget by a few £
> 
> Just gotta get the missus something now, she's doing the woman thing - don't get me anything. ........ Christmas day....... where the fcuk is my presents!
> 
> Gonna do boulders tomorrow, put this food to use!!!


Good work fella. Old newspaper is a good money saving alternative to wrapping paper!  Fvck it its all going in the bin at the end of the day, literally throwing away money!

6 chicken thighs, sweet spud and veg for me


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah 6-7k clean would be hard, depending how you define clean but even with a bit of slightly naughty stuff it's still not that easy. I can't see that I'd ever need to eat that big tbh but hats off to those that do and can.


i would struggle to up my food in clean terms much more than im eating at minute... maybe another 500 calories would be pushing my limit !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Completely agree! Maybe getting 6-7k down from really clean sources would be a struggle but 4-5k is pretty straightforward, I think people like an excuse to eat **** food


6-7k would be a mission!

I doubt I'd ever even try that pmsl



Ginger Ben said:


> Good work fella. Old newspaper is a good money saving alternative to wrapping paper!  Fvck it its all going in the bin at the end of the day, literally throwing away money!
> 
> 6 chicken thighs, sweet spud and veg for me


Lol. It's hello kitty paper for the kiddies 

But yeah, it's going straight in the bin! They love it when they're babies, but they're wise to my tricks now - so sadly I can't just give them paper wrapped in paper!

Hope chicken was good, I managed 2 breasts and a thigh , with 100g rice 



flinty90 said:


> i would struggle to up my food in clean terms much more than im eating at minute... maybe another 500 calories would be pushing my limit !!!


You wouldn't need to up it atm, done a grand job mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah 6-7k clean would be hard, depending how you define clean but even with a bit of slightly naughty stuff it's still not that easy. I can't see that I'd ever need to eat that big tbh but hats off to those that do and can.


Same here mate, slow metabolism isn't always a curse ha!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> 6-7k would be a mission!
> 
> I doubt I'd ever even try that pmsl


Not even on cheat day ?!?!

All you can eat's, takeaways and ice cream I'm sure you could do it!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Not even on cheat day ?!?!
> 
> All you can eat's, takeaways and ice cream I'm sure you could do it!


Lol, I have a cheat meal not day 

But yeah a cheat day your right, could nail 6/7k.

A clean 6/7k would be a task and a half!!


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate

You training today? What food you sorted out?


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate
> 
> You training today? What food you sorted out?


Morning mate!

Hoping to get a shoulder session in later, but may not be able to - work Have increased our work load for December  We'll see.

Food today;

I've packed 300g Rice and 500/600g of chicken.

That's it, oh and a shake with 60g whey and 50g oats.

Steak for tea


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Hoping to get a shoulder session in later, but may not be able to - work Have increased our work load for December  We'll see.
> 
> Food today;
> 
> I've packed 300g Rice and 500/600g of chicken.
> 
> That's it, oh and a shake with 60g whey and 50g oats.
> 
> Steak for tea


You work for amazon? Noticed your location and a mate works in your area for Amazon and all the people have to work overtime in decemeber, regardless of the role you are in.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> You work for amazon? Noticed your location and a mate works in your area for Amazon and all the people have to work overtime in decemeber, regardless of the role you are in.


Lol. Nope!

I can't say who I work for lol. Have to sign a disclaimer (no social network, blah blah blah)

Flinty and Ben know who I work for - put it this way. If I swore by their products I'd be 20st fat 

I'll pm you


----------



## TELBOR

10 day update for dbol and tren ph.

Up 3.3kg now, pretty impressive imo.

Water is at bay and I can still see my abs - on a good day lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 10 day update for dbol and tren ph.
> 
> Up 3.3kg now, pretty impressive imo.
> 
> Water is at bay and I can still see my abs - on a good day lol


So all that water and fat has gone on your ar5e not your belly! Result!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So all that water and fat has gone on your ar5e not your belly! Result!


Probably lol


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3;

Yes more Rice and chicken lol

Meal 4 will be a shake at 4 ish.

Meal 5 will be at 6.30/7 ish if I'm home by then - Steak and some spuds

Meal 6 will be a shake with PB

Done


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> 10 day update for dbol and tren ph.
> 
> Up 3.3kg now, pretty impressive imo.
> 
> Water is at bay and I can still see my abs - on a good day lol


I have never seen anyone double their weight in such time,reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I have never seen anyone double their weight in such time,reps


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I have never seen anyone double their weight in such time,reps


Double.....

Triple!!

Lol

90kg is in my sights pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Tea;



400g of rump and some spuds too


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

NEW GYM DAY!!

Opens at 5pm, so it's going to be rammed when I roll up tonight lol

Plan is 10 mins warm up (blood pump) on treadmill/bike.

Then 45 mins on the boulders 

@flinty90 - 5pm mate, so don't roll up this morning lol x

Dbol, tren and vitamin c done 

Meal 1 done - oats, whey, water and 10g of PB

Meal 2 - rice and chicken

Meal 3 - rice and chicken with some evoo or a spoon on PB

Meal 4 - chicken on its own then a whey and oat shake

Meal 5 - beef chilli

Meal 6 - shake

Done!

Steak was spot on last night, loads of flavour in the bad boy!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> NEW GYM DAY!!
> 
> Opens at 5pm, so it's going to be rammed when I roll up tonight lol
> 
> Plan is 10 mins warm up (blood pump) on treadmill/bike.
> 
> Then 45 mins on the boulders
> 
> @flinty90 - 5pm mate, so don't roll up this morning lol x
> 
> Dbol, tren and vitamin c done
> 
> Meal 1 done - oats, whey, water and 10g of PB
> 
> Meal 2 - rice and chicken
> 
> Meal 3 - rice and chicken with some evoo or a spoon on PB
> 
> Meal 4 - chicken on its own then a whey and oat shake
> 
> Meal 5 - beef chilli
> 
> Meal 6 - shake
> 
> Done!
> 
> Steak was spot on last night, loads of flavour in the bad boy!


Why do you have lots fat and carbs together mate,it can cause fat deposit.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Why do you have lots fat and carbs together mate,it can cause fat deposit.


I tend not to have any fats at all tbh mate.

Yeah I have some "bulk" shakes at the weekend etc.

But Monday - Friday it's pretty much protein and carbs till the evening.

I've popped some pb in my shake today to try and keep my energy levels up and some evoo in a meal later.

I keep crashing around 4pm when I'm at work.

I think I'll be able to get away with just one lots of fats either in meal 2/3 or a shake. Don't want to go ott on them lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I tend not to have any fats at all tbh mate.
> 
> Yeah I have some "bulk" shakes at the weekend etc.
> 
> But Monday - Friday it's pretty much protein and carbs till the evening.
> 
> I've popped some pb in my shake today to try and keep my energy levels up and some evoo in a meal later.
> 
> I keep crashing around 4pm when I'm at work.
> 
> I think I'll be able to get away with just one lots of fats either in meal 2/3 or a shake. Don't want to go ott on them lol


Take the carbs out of the chosen meal and put more fat in ,it is better all around imo,you using fish oils,if so how much?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Take the carbs out of the chosen meal and put more fat in ,it is better all around imo,you using fish oils,if so how much?


What do you reckon then mate, switch a rice and chicken for just chicken with evoo?

No fish oils - blasphemy!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> What do you reckon then mate, switch a rice and chicken for just chicken with evoo?
> 
> No fish oils - blasphemy!!


Well it has gotta be better than feeding yourself the carbs needed,plus some fat you do not at that time,then store as fat,the fat.,better still get some MCT oil and have it in small prot drink at the time your energy falls off


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Well it has gotta be better than feeding yourself the carbs needed,plus some fat you do not at that time,then store as fat,the fat.,better still get some MCT oil and have it in small prot drink at the time your energy falls off


Ok mate.

I'll see what I can do!

I've been on this diet for 4 weeks now and it's working, just that dip in energy that's reared its head.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 wolfed down at 12.

100g Rice and 200g chicken.

Meal 4 will be at 2pm and I'll just have 150g/200g chicken with evoo.

Meal 5 will be at 4 ish and that will be a shake with some oats.

Then boulder time, but may have to hang back for the gym till 7 ish as it will be rammed!

So may switch meal 5 and 6 around.

We'll see


----------



## flinty90

IMMM MIRIN !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> IMMM MIRIN !!!


You zzzyzzyzyzyzyzzzzyzyyyyyzzz up brah


----------



## TELBOR

Boulders done!

Lots of people at the new gaff, was to be expected tbh.

Lots of people wondering around looking for stuff too pmsl.

Never the less I did what was needed 

Warm up was 5kg plates, sides, fronts rears.

Then;

Rear delts flyes

Barbell Press (Smith's)

Side Raises (Dumbbell's)

Sorry no detail on weight and no shrugs either 

I know I only went up to 70kg on the press.

Shake and now bed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one mate, love boulder sessions. Waa the gym good then?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, love boulder sessions. Waa the gym good then?


Morning brother!

Yes mate, good stuff tbh.

I'll go and do back later on and see how I get on.

It was like January in there, a few fatties looking to get "fit", they won't last lol

Then some random meat heads trying to put their "alpha" stamp on things - wasn't working pmsl

Then a few gym rats like me 

Missus went and did cardio and some core, she enjoyed it. £11 a month can't moan can we lol.

Vending machines are full of myprotein stuff lol

Anywho. Best finish cooking my chicken off lol.

Catch you later :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad it was.good mate, one I went to had my protein vending machines too. I thought they were pulling out of that market though, oh well. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Sweat

If the vending machine stocked myprotein you'll be stood at it waiting for 2 weeks after putting your money in!!

Morning roblet and others!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> If the vending machine stocked myprotein you'll be stood at it waiting for 2 weeks after putting your money in!!
> 
> Morning roblet and others!


Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> If the vending machine stocked myprotein you'll be stood at it waiting for 2 weeks after putting your money in!!
> 
> Morning roblet and others!


Lol.

I don't order from myprotein 

But I do enjoy the impact whey each day


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I don't order from myprotein
> 
> But I do enjoy the impact whey each day


lol, tastes all the sweeter I bet!


----------



## TELBOR

Defo back tonight, not feeling it on legs lol

Feel really, really tired today?

Cba to work at all - nothing unusual lol

I'll have meal 3 in 45 mins and hopefully pick up.

Did the chicken in a garlic shake bag this morning, stunk the house out pmsl but after meal 2 I stink of the stuff! 

Chewing gum needed I think lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Defo back tonight, not feeling it on legs lol
> 
> Feel really, really tired today?
> 
> Cba to work at all - nothing unusual lol
> 
> I'll have meal 3 in 45 mins and hopefully pick up.
> 
> Did the chicken in a garlic shake bag this morning, stunk the house out pmsl but after meal 2 I stink of the stuff!
> 
> Chewing gum needed I think lol


That is how my bug started,lethergy then out of breath eating/no appetite,hope it aint got ya...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That is how my bug started,lethergy then out of breath eating/no appetite,hope it aint got ya...


Bloody best not lol

I'll bang some more vitamin c in when I get home


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Bloody best not lol
> 
> I'll bang some more vitamin c in when I get home


Afternoon mate. Have you got your xmas tree up yet?


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. Have you got your xmas tree up yet?


Oh yes mate. Kids did it 2 weeks ago lol.

Then they went to bed and we re-did it 

Xmas is all sorted at mine, all presents wrapped the lot! My missus is amazing bless her 

How about you?


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Oh yes mate. Kids did it 2 weeks ago lol.
> 
> Then they went to bed and we re-did it
> 
> Xmas is all sorted at mine, all presents wrapped the lot! My missus is amazing bless her
> 
> How about you?


Get a picture up. Heres my bad boy:


----------



## JANIKvonD

hi mate, i love a good 'bulk' journo  subd


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hi mate, i love a good 'bulk' journo  subd


Yep we're all behind you Rob as you shoot for that 12 stone benchmark!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep we're all behind you Rob as you shoot for that 12 stone benchmark!


76kg is a bit of an optimistic bench press for him surely? (i know what u meant) :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Get a picture up. Heres my bad boy:


I'll take a snap later 



JANIKvonD said:


> hi mate, i love a good 'bulk' journo  subd


I prefer build sir. Bulk sounds dirty pmsl



Ginger Ben said:


> Yep we're all behind you Rob as you shoot for that 12 stone benchmark!


Only jealous aren't you


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'll take a snap later
> 
> *I prefer build sir. Bulk sounds dirty pmsl *
> 
> Only jealous aren't you


goto the first page.......read the opening line to your OP lmao :lol:

only jesting bud  hows the weight coming on?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> goto the first page.......read the opening line to your OP lmao :lol:
> 
> only jesting bud  hows the weight coming on?


Pmsl - right c.unt aren't I!

Well after 10 days I was up 3.3kg, thanks dbol 

Haven't weighed myself since and won't until Xmas now. Diet is good and really clean so I won't expect much more tbh.

Just after a lean bulk where I can see lean mass being built rather than bloat


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl - right c.unt aren't I!
> 
> Well after 10 days I was up 3.3kg, thanks dbol
> 
> Haven't weighed myself since and won't until Xmas now. Diet is good and really clean so I won't expect much more tbh.
> 
> Just *after a lean bulk where I can see lean mass being built rather than bloat*


good stuff mate, look forward to following :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, picking faults with the place already lol

Did back and the fcuking accessories are all rubber coated (like my dildo's before someone chirps in lol)

So you can't really get a good grip on things with straps ??!!

Anyway, here's my session - pumps kicked in after first exercise lol

10 mins on Treadmill

Back and Bi's

Close Grip Low Cable Row

10x59kg

10x79kg

8x100kg

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down

10x45kg

10x59kg

8x79kg

Bent over DB Row

10x28kg

10x30kg

10x36kg (max weight, should have used an Olympic bar tbh)

Standing Barbell Curls

21's x 3 with 15kg Barbell

DB Hammer Curls

10x8kg

10x10kg

10x12kg

Done.

Was a HUGE Eastern European guy in, never seen him before. Looked freaky as fcuk!!

Downed a whey with water and now I'll get some snap in the next hour.

I have rump ans chicken at the ready....... decisions, decisions


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Long day today, been on the road since 5.30.

Should get in at 7 ish tonight.

Food last night;

PWO - 50g whey with water

6pm - 100g Chicken with Cheese

8pm - Chicken Fajitas  Around 250g of chicken, loads of peppers, a few wraps and cheese lol

Had my oats and whey

Packed my snap and I'll get lunch from my gaffa too lol

Rump when I get home 

Might go for a late chest session if I feel up to it.


----------



## tyramhall

Morning robroid

Looks like you had a good session yesterday!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Morning robroid
> 
> Looks like you had a good session yesterday!


Morning mate!

Was ok, no deads or t bar rows though


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Long day today, been on the road since 5.30.
> 
> Should get in at 7 ish tonight.
> 
> Food last night;
> 
> PWO - 50g whey with water
> 
> 6pm - 100g Chicken with Cheese
> 
> 8pm - Chicken Fajitas  Around 250g of chicken, loads of peppers, a few wraps and cheese lol
> 
> Had my oats and whey
> 
> Packed my snap and I'll get lunch from my gaffa too lol
> 
> *Rump* when I get home
> 
> Might go for a late chest session if I feel up to it.


Rumpy pumpy or steak??

Get a pic of your fajitas up later! Oh, and your xmas tree!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Rumpy pumpy or steak??
> 
> Get a pic of your fajitas up later! Oh, and your xmas tree!


Haha, no rumpy pumpy mate - missus came on yesterday lol

No pics of the food mate, sorry lol

I'll get a tree pic later, only a 6ft fake one mate. New house and all that so didn't want to spend anything on a tree pmsl


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Haha, no rumpy pumpy mate - missus came on yesterday lol
> 
> No pics of the food mate, sorry lol
> 
> I'll get a tree pic later, only a 6ft fake one mate. New house and all that so didn't want to spend anything on a tree pmsl


Cant believe a bit of blood stops you!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Cant believe a bit of blood stops you!


Pmsl! Tramp.


----------



## biglbs

You well today mousche?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You well today mousche?


Extremely tired and I have the company of my boss lol

How are you big guy?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Extremely tired and I have the company of my boss lol
> 
> How are you big guy?


Same exactly,,,as i am the Boss:lol:

Not evean funny how tired this makes you,do not want to open eyes...


----------



## Ginger Ben

What's happening slim? Hope your day isn't a total [email protected] mate. Think of all the rest you're getting sat on your ar5e in the car


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> What's happening slim? Hope your day isn't a total [email protected] mate. Think of all the rest you're getting sat on your ar5e in the car


w4nking his boss off you mean bicep will be pumped !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What's happening slim? Hope your day isn't a total [email protected] mate. Think of all the rest you're getting sat on your ar5e in the car


I'm sat with my gaffa in a Costa coffee, starving my tits off!

Soon as he's gone I'm eating and rushing through the rest of my day lol

Still won't be home till late though by the looks of things 

Driving is tiring you slag lol



flinty90 said:


> w4nking his boss off you mean bicep will be pumped !!!


Fcuk off, pumped traps from sucking him off more like


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sat with my gaffa in a Costa coffee, starving my tits off!
> 
> Soon as he's gone I'm eating and rushing through the rest of my day lol
> 
> Still won't be home till late though by the looks of things
> 
> Driving is tiring you slag lol
> 
> Fcuk off, pumped traps from sucking him off more like


Bloody nice cakes in Costa


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody nice cakes in Costa


You tried the banana cake?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> You tried the banana cake?


Not yet mate, is it good?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Not yet mate, is it good?


lol its better than good get 1 next time


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody nice cakes in Costa


Had a gingerbread latte lol


----------



## TELBOR

Hooray!

Lonesome 

Just nailed all my chicken and peppers and I craved something bad - oreo cookies!

So nibbled on 2 of them lol

Fingers crossed I should be home earlier


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Lonesome
> 
> Just nailed all my chicken and peppers and I craved something bad - oreo cookies!
> 
> So nibbled on 2 of them lol
> 
> Fingers crossed I should be home earlier


You fvcking rebel you! Hope you didn't dunk them in your **** coffee!


----------



## flinty90

2 packs of BBQ beef hula hoops ...

protein today is way up to about 80 grams so far.... :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You fvcking rebel you! Hope you didn't dunk them in your **** coffee!


Pmsl. No mate, I'm not that brave!



flinty90 said:


> 2 packs of BBQ beef hula hoops ...
> 
> protein today is way up to about 80 grams so far.... :thumbup1:


Ffs......... monster munch are better 

Just bang some shakes in ya! I don't want you going catabolic on us!!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:



> Pmsl. No mate, I'm not that brave!
> 
> Ffs......... monster munch are better
> 
> Just bang some shakes in ya! I don't want you going catabolic on us!!!!


CATAwhat ???? i will have a glass of milk before i train .. semi skimmed :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> CATAwhat ???? i will have a glass of milk before i train .. semi skimmed :drool:


Steady on bro, I've heard that milk stuff can make you get too big


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Steady on bro, I've heard that milk stuff can make you get too big


oh ok i will leave it then mate .. maybe just have a milkybar !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Steady on bro, I've heard that milk stuff can make you get too big


Interesting........


----------



## TELBOR

Done mother truckers!

I shall be home at 5.30, shake, then gym at 6.30 chesticles


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Done mother truckers!
> 
> I shall be home at 5.30, shake, then gym at 6.30 chesticles


Good stuff, Friday night chest pump then out to the pub 

Not that I ever do that..... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff, Friday night chest pump then out to the pub
> 
> Not that I ever do that..... :whistling:


Pmsl .

You train in the morning and then straight to work lol

I'll do the session, then home for rump and veggies. Rock and roll baby!


----------



## flinty90

blow that chest out my little pidge X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> blow that chest out my little pidge X


I'll try pmsl

Decline Bench

Flyes

Seated Flat Press

Done


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'll try pmsl
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> Flyes
> 
> Seated Flat Press
> 
> Done


MEH !!


----------



## flinty90

im doing bicep curls

bicep curl some more

and tricep kickbacks

that should hit chest nicely


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> MEH !!


Is that like GVT mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im doing bicep curls
> 
> bicep curl some more
> 
> and tricep kickbacks
> 
> that should hit chest nicely


Should hit your legs nicely too!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Should hit your legs nicely too!


yes i will slightly crouch down at bottom of movement and jump up as i curl for added momentum.. hoping to hit lower back too


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes i will slightly crouch down at bottom of movement and jump up as i curl for added momentum.. hoping to hit lower back too


Sounds like an awesome compound lift!

Show me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hey mate, here's that video of your last chest session you asked me for


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, here's that video of your last chest session you asked me for


MMM the good old neck and traps routine love it !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon sex kittens!

Well I didny get my chest session in last night, [email protected] night tbh.

I got the grump on, took it out on the missus like a [email protected]

Last meal I had yesterday was the chicken post I did.

So pretty much 18 hours fasted then hit the gym this morning.

Massively deflated, looking skinny 

I'm going to eat at tea time - full on binge!!


----------



## TELBOR

@tyramhall

My Xmas setup, just for you lol


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> @tyramhall
> 
> My Xmas setup, just for you lol


Looking good mate. Bit tight using carrier bags as wrapping paper though!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Looking good mate. Bit tight using carrier bags as wrapping paper though!


Lol.

That's where the Xmas cards are that need writing :lol:

Binge night tonight.

Pics to follow!


----------



## TELBOR

2 pizza's, Ben and Jerrys and pop corn!

Then the New Batman film later on


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> 2 pizza's, Ben and Jerrys and pop corn!
> 
> Then the New Batman film later on
> 
> View attachment 103548


sick movie mate best ive seen all year enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> sick movie mate best ive seen all year enjoy


Wicked!

Can't wait lol. Throw kids in bed and sit on my ar5e


----------



## tyramhall

Looks like you've a top night planned. Batman isnt bad.

Just polished off this:


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Looks like you've a top night planned. Batman isnt bad.
> 
> Just polished off this:


I certainly have mate 

What's with the child's portion :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

house looking nice mate, cant believe i havent had an invite yet :whistling: is it cos you dont want a proper man in there around your missus lol XX

i have purchased butterkist popcorn today aswell lol but not pizza (steak for me) and no ice cream for me lol im naughty but not that naughty XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @tyramhall
> 
> My Xmas setup, just for you lol


Buy a fvcking tv you tight cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> house looking nice mate, cant believe i havent had an invite yet :whistling: is it cos you dont want a proper man in there around your missus lol XX
> 
> i have purchased butterkist popcorn today aswell lol but not pizza (steak for me) and no ice cream for me lol im naughty but not that naughty XX


Come round next Saturday after our session, I'll do a post workout meal 

I'm raping the popcorn as we speak!



Ginger Ben said:


> Buy a fvcking tv you tight cvnt


Lol. Other corner!

But I miss my 50" Samsung I left with the ex


----------



## biglbs

You looked well plotted up last night,hope it was a gooden mate,you deserved one!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You looked well plotted up last night,hope it was a gooden mate,you deserved one!


Can't beat a good binge, a film and a happy ending mate 

I'm still going to eat what I wish today, but steak and chicken will be involved lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

what did you think of the movie mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> what did you think of the movie mate?


Honestly, not as good as the previous one.

Best part was Banes voice lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Honestly, not as good as the previous one.
> 
> Best part was Banes voice lol


Rob got a stiffy over the dominating male voice... admit it...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Rob got a stiffy over the dominating male voice... admit it...


Lol. Yeah I had a stiffy during the film...... which was dealt with as the credits started rolling


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Yeah I had a stiffy during the film...... which was dealt with as the credits started rolling


didnt know you had your mums dog at yours bro ??? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> didnt know you had your mums dog at yours bro ??? :whistling:


Pmsl. Took a whole tub of peanut butter


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Took a whole tub of peanut butter


Sun pat or the good stuff :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Sun pat or the good stuff :lol:


Same as Ronnie...... Sun Pat 



Rump, bit fatty tbh. Hard work eating it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning cheaters!

Slack weekend on the food and really not enough.

Didn't even have a Sunday dinner lol.

Anyway, plenty of food packed today.

Chicken and potatoes all day and beef chilli this evening.

Going to the gym tonight at 7 for the chest session I missed Friday lol

Have a good day! I have 2 people from our HQ with me today - so I'll be having fun fun fun


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Morning cheaters!
> 
> Slack weekend on the food and really not enough.
> 
> Didn't even have a Sunday dinner lol.
> 
> Anyway, plenty of food packed today.
> 
> Chicken and potatoes all day and beef chilli this evening.
> 
> Going to the gym tonight at 7 for the chest session I missed Friday lol
> 
> Have a good day! I have 2 people from our HQ with me today - so I'll be having fun fun fun


You best be on your best behaviour mare!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> You best be on your best behaviour mare!


Always am :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have as good a day as you can mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin ya slack erse hoor


----------



## Richie186

Morning matey.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have as good a day as you can mate!


I shall. Just told them I want to finish early today lol

Surprisingly went down well 



JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin ya slack erse hoor


Morning slim :lol:



Richie186 said:


> Morning matey.


Morning mate! I see you managed to get a numb bum watching Bond 

Best part has to be the DB5 in his lock up :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

Yeah was getting restless towards the end. What a beautiful car that is, almost turned away when they shot it up at the end. That was unnecessary. Lol


----------



## biglbs

Tell them two fat cvnts with you to fook off,then go train


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Yeah was getting restless towards the end. What a beautiful car that is, almost turned away when they shot it up at the end. That was unnecessary. Lol


Yeah that was a shame lol



biglbs said:


> Tell them two fat cvnts with you to fook off,then go train


I just have pmsl

I'll be leaving sunny Tamworth in 30 mins, then off to town to get Xmas gifts for the missus 

Gym after tea tonight


----------



## Sweat

Afternoon chubs!

Enjoy your training tonight, I wanna see either some weight or rep PB's from ya, if not you getting negged.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Afternoon chubs!
> 
> Enjoy your training tonight, I wanna see either some weight or rep PB's from ya, if not you getting negged.


x2, about time this stuff you're on did something


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Afternoon chubs!
> 
> Enjoy your training tonight, I wanna see either some weight or rep PB's from ya, if not you getting negged.


Sir yes sir....... bicep curls it is, in the squat rack


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Sir yes sir....... bicep curls it is, in the squat rack


I will neg ya if i think your lying,,,,,,,, :confused1: ,,,,,,,what is worse?,now your fooked!!!!pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sir yes sir....... bicep curls it is, in the squat rack


If bicep curls I want no less than x2 plates per side (20kg ones of course)...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> If bicep curls I want no less than x2 plates per side (20kg ones of course)...


Easy!

Pmsl. I shall not be attempting this 

Just chesticles and maybe some close grip bench to fry the triceps off !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> If bicep curls I want no less than x2 plates per side (20kg ones of course)...


I saw a guy wrist curling an oly bar with a 20 plate on each side this morning?! wtf is the point of that, he could barely move it and was only really fighting against gravity and the bars desire to rip his hand off his arm. There was not much curling going on....

Though tbh this guy is a serial bencher too, he does chest every time he's in the gym, one heavy day, one lighter and one after he's trained something else just for a pump....knob jockey


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I saw a guy wrist curling an oly bar with a 20 plate on each side this morning?! wtf is the point of that, he could barely move it and was only really fighting against gravity and the bars desire to rip his hand off his arm. There was not much curling going on....
> 
> Though tbh this guy is a serial bencher too, he does chest every time he's in the gym, one heavy day, one lighter and one after he's trained something else just for a pump....knob jockey


Sounds like me, but with a bigger chest


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like me, but with a bigger chest


Don't be silly mate, as I said he was handling an oly bar with a 20 plate on each side......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't be silly mate, as I said he was handling an oly bar with a 20 plate on each side......


Oh yeah 

C.UNT!


----------



## Sweat

Where's your workout log for today Rob? Come along now, your not getting out of it...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Where's your workout log for today Rob? Come along now, your not getting out of it...


He's still there trapped under the bar, nobody there big enough to pull 40kg off of him lol


----------



## flinty90

lol poor fcuker...


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like me, but with a chest


Correct now!edited


----------



## Sweat

Think the pressure of having to perform on demand has got to Rob and he has quit UKM rather than having to admit he failed to max out on a 10kg Deadlift...


----------



## TELBOR

[email protected]! Lol

Monday 10th Chest

10 mins Treadmill

DB Press Incline

12x20kg

10x30kg

8x36kg

15x20kg

Pec Fly Machine

12x32kg

10x41kg

10x53kg

Sh1te machine! Different to a normal one 

Dips

12xBW

10xBW

8xBW

Seated Chest Press

10x39kg

10x59kg

8x73kg

10x39kg

Close Grip Press (Smiths - no idea what bar weighs?!)

10x20kg

10x50kg

10x50kg

20x20kg

10 mins Treadmill

Done!


----------



## Sweat

WTF, nothing is in red or bold or has "PB" written next to it, how am I meant to tell if you actually put in any efforts you lazy slacker!! 

Neg incoming...

lol


----------



## biglbs

Liar,,,,negged


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> WTF, nothing is in red or bold or has "PB" written next to it, how am I meant to tell if you actually put in any efforts you lazy slacker!!
> 
> Neg incoming...
> 
> lol


PB was getting my pin code correct when entering the gym 



biglbs said:


> Liar,,,,negged


Pmsl. Your right.... think I did 11 mins on the treadmill


----------



## Ginger Ben

How's the training feeling mate, feeling stronger yet on the tren and dbol?


----------



## TELBOR

Ffs. Can't quote you again Ben!

Yes mate, I'd say it's kicking in nicely 

I know it's not much but I only got up to 40's on the mega blast lol

The 36's felt easy. So I think I could fly passed the 40's now.


----------



## TELBOR

Soooooooooo tired !

Went to bed too late and up too early lol

Another pants day at work as I have another person out with me, grrrr.

So mote idle chit chat .

Popped the dbol up by 20mg yesterday, massive increase in body temp - bit too much tbh.

So back to normal today 

Have a good one!


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Soooooooooo tired !
> 
> Went to bed too late and up too early lol
> 
> Another pants day at work as I have another person out with me, grrrr.
> 
> So mote idle chit chat .
> 
> Popped the dbol up by 20mg yesterday, massive increase in body temp - bit too much tbh.
> 
> So back to normal today
> 
> Have a good one!


you prefer working alone do you ?  Anywy loving the progress keep it up mate


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> you prefer working alone do you ?  Anywy loving the progress keep it up mate


I do on this job lol

It's just a Xmas thing with office bodies coming out to help - but they just slow me down!

Thanks mate, can't really claim to have progressed but each session is a step forward


----------



## TELBOR

That's him out the way lol

I'll be home for 3.30, whoop whoop! 

Wanted a rest day today, but missus wants the gym later.

So I'll go and do some cardio and core 

One thing I noticed on the treadmill last night is that it feels like I have really weak ankles?

Why?? Almost feel like they're going to snap under pressure.......


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> That's him out the way lol
> 
> I'll be home for 3.30, whoop whoop!
> 
> Wanted a rest day today, but missus wants the gym later.
> 
> So I'll go and do some cardio and core
> 
> One thing I noticed on the treadmill last night is that it feels like I have really weak ankles?
> 
> Why?? Almost feel like they're going to snap under pressure.......


i get this too....i put it down to being a fat cvnt as its not so bad once iv cut down a bit lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i get this too....i put it down to being a fat cvnt as its not so bad once iv cut down a bit lol


Lol.

I'm not that fat 

I'll wear extra socks !


----------



## Ginger Ben

You trained yet roblet?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You trained yet roblet?


Rob cannot get to his PC at the moment so he just texted me and asked if I can log his workout for him, here it goes:

-Biceps supercurls, dropset to failure, 3 x 2kg, some partials and then just doing them using weight of fists only

-Triceps kickbacks heavy pyramid set, got 3kg DB from the rack but decided did not want to overload on training too much for one day, might get big so leaving this for next week.

That is it, nothing more to report, no PB's or anything....


----------



## Richie186

I thought an empty fist was a pb?


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> I thought an empty fist was a pb?


LMAO, not classing it as a PB as he is on gear at the moment and it is cheating as we all know!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I thought an empty fist was a pb?


A man can dream mate 

I did;

10 Mins X-Trainer

10 Mins Treadmill

10 Mins Bike

Weighted Crunches (Machine)

Back Extension - Never used one if these but my back feels mint now lol! I have a dicky back from driving all day.

Then some core work, planks, twists etc.

Yeah it was a homosexual session, but heart needs looking after and core always needs strengthening


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> A man can dream mate
> 
> I did;
> 
> 10 Mins X-Trainer
> 
> 10 Mins Treadmill
> 
> 10 Mins Bike
> 
> Weighted Crunches (Machine)
> 
> Back Extension - Never used one if these but my back feels mint now lol! I have a dicky back from driving all day.
> 
> Then some core work, planks, twists etc.
> 
> Yeah it was a homosexual session, but heart needs looking after and core always needs strengthening


O......M......G!


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> O......M......G!


I know, remind me why I subbing to this?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> O......M......G!


Sorry Dad!



Sweat said:


> I know, remind me why I subbing to this?


You subbed because you like looking at men lol

I did say I was doing this session yesterday morning pmsl

Shoulders tonight!


----------



## Richie186

Morning roberto. Enjoy shoulders mate.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sorry Dad!
> 
> You subbed because you like looking at men lol
> 
> I did say I was doing this session yesterday morning pmsl
> 
> Shoulders tonight!


Lol, even if the looking at men thing was true, I would of subbed to someone else's not a "boys" journal who loves cardio and classes air guitar as a muscle building compound exercise!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, even if the looking at men thing was true, I would of subbed to someone else's not a "boys" journal who loves cardio and classes air guitar as a muscle building compound exercise!


Isn't it! Bugger


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one ya animal!


----------



## tyramhall

What food you got planned for today pal?


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> What food you got planned for today pal?


So far;

M1 -Oats and Whey, coffee and Banana 

M2- Rice and Chicken

M3- as above

M4- Whey with Oats

Training, pwo whey only.

M5- Turkey burgers and a Jacket Potatoe (no bun lol)

M6- Whey and PB


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So far;
> 
> M1 -Oats and Whey, coffee and Banana
> 
> M2- Rice and Chicken
> 
> M3- as above
> 
> M4- Whey with Oats
> 
> Training, pwo whey only.
> 
> M5- Turkey burgers and a Jacket Potatoe (no bun lol)
> 
> M6- Whey and PB


Fat?????


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat?????


Oh, sorry I snack on nuts all day. Not too many and the PB at bed time 

Well, maybe no whey at night time today! Waiting on a pro 10 delivery!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh, sorry I snack on nuts all day. Not too many and the PB at bed time
> 
> Well, maybe no whey at night time today! Waiting on a pro 10 delivery!!!!


You reckon that's enough then mate? Have you worked it all out? Just seems low is all. I know you can handle the carbs well though so I'm sure you've got it nailed


----------



## TELBOR

> You reckon that's enough then mate? Have you worked it all out? Just seems low is all. I know you can handle the carbs well though so I'm sure you've got it nailed


I reckon so mate. Nuts, 30g of PB and some Olive Oil going in the homemade burgers tonight 

Tell you what, freezing cold rice and chicken isn't doing it for me today lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I reckon so mate. Nuts, 30g of PB and some Olive Oil going in the homemade burgers tonight
> 
> Tell you what, freezing cold rice and chicken isn't doing it for me today lol


I'm not surprised! Hard work eating that sh1t cold. I'd be making some soups or stews up and banging them in a thermos or something.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not surprised! Hard work eating that sh1t cold. I'd be making some soups or stews up and banging them in a thermos or something.


Aye, I've got a couple of flasks at home.

Might do a George Bean beef soup


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> A man can dream mate
> 
> I did;
> 
> 10 Mins X-Trainer
> 
> 10 Mins Treadmill
> 
> 10 Mins Bike
> 
> Weighted Crunches (Machine)
> 
> Back Extension - Never used one if these but my back feels mint now lol! I have a dicky back from driving all day.
> 
> Then some core work, planks, twists etc.
> 
> Yeah it was a homosexual session, but heart needs looking after and core always needs strengthening


Soooo when you starting Zumba gayboy?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Soooo when you starting Zumba gayboy?


Tomorrow, 7.15pm....... you coming again?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Tomorrow, 7.15pm....... you coming again?


Can't mate got StreetDance


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Can't mate got StreetDance


Ah, ok mate.

Maybe next week then?

Fancy boxercise on the Wii soon?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Ah, ok mate.
> 
> Maybe next week then?
> 
> Fancy boxercise on the Wii soon?


Broke it mate doing Ryan Giggs yoga on it


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Broke it mate doing Ryan Giggs yoga on it


Ok mate, we'll play either sensible soccer or Kevin Keegan Football Manager!


----------



## TELBOR

Home mother fcukers!

Just nailed chicken and rice and a cuppa 

Still no [email protected] protein from pro-10!

Probably should of gone to bbw for a quicker turn around lol


----------



## TELBOR

Turkey burgers made, made 4 out of 1 lb of mince.

Used the following - plus mince and breadcrumbs lol;










Breaks down per burger;

Protein - 25g

Carbs - 9g

Fats - 4g

Cals - 175

I'll take a pic of them cooked


----------



## TELBOR

Add some bacon to those burgers pmsl

Just done some bedroom cardio to welcome the missus home from work 

So I'll eat, give it an hour then go do boulders :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Add some bacon to those burgers pmsl
> 
> Just done some bedroom cardio to welcome the missus home from work
> 
> So I'll eat, give it an hour then go do boulders :thumb:


What she caught you and the dog upstairs lol??!!

Whats your plans today?


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Add some bacon to those burgers pmsl
> 
> Just done some bedroom cardio to welcome the missus home from work
> 
> So I'll eat, give it an hour then go do boulders :thumb:


Where's the update on the shoulders ya slacker? Come on now...


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> What she caught you and the dog upstairs lol??!!
> 
> Whats your plans today?


Pmsl.

I haven't got a dog, but I was like a dog lol 

Work mate, more work then some more!!

Tbh I'm doing everything at 100mph today to get cracked off early. De-icing the car at 6am wasn't fun!!

Minus [email protected] 6!!



Sweat said:


> Where's the update on the shoulders ya slacker? Come on now...


Here;

Rear Flys

DB Press

Lat raises

No massive weight so didn't log it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I haven't got a dog, but I was like a dog lol
> 
> Work mate, more work then some more!!
> 
> Tbh I'm doing everything at 100mph today to get cracked off early. De-icing the car at 6am wasn't fun!!
> 
> Minus [email protected] 6!!
> 
> Here;
> 
> Rear Flys
> 
> DB Press
> 
> Lat raises
> 
> No massive weight so didn't log it


This gay gym of yours has turned your sessions gay too hasn't it! Come on you bender you're on a cycle here, make some effort!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This gay gym of yours has turned your sessions gay too hasn't it! Come on you bender you're on a cycle here, make some effort!


Meh?!

Kidding lol.

Tbh I'm going and getting annoyed, it's packed and it's just a case of crack on and do one.

With what we've been talking about I hope things change so I can train am again in January


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> This gay gym of yours has turned your sessions gay too hasn't it! Come on you bender you're on a cycle here, make some effort!


x 1 million... you have hit the nail on the head.

Think ALL NEED TO GIVE ROB SHIZ FOR BEING A SLACKER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> x 1 million... you have hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Think ALL NEED TO GIVE ROB SHIZ FOR BEING A SLACKER!!!!!!!!!


Aww, means a lot to me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Meh?!
> 
> Kidding lol.
> 
> Tbh I'm going and getting annoyed, it's packed and it's just a case of crack on and do one.
> 
> With what we've been talking about I hope things change so I can train am again in January


Yeah that's fair enough mate, I'm only pulling your plonker (cos you love it!). The buzz will die down over xmas and then when all the fatties normally turn up in january they won't bother as they've all started early as its new.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's fair enough mate, I'm only pulling your plonker (cos you love it!). The buzz will die down over xmas and then when all the fatties normally turn up in january they won't bother as they've all started early as its new.


Your right........ I do love you pulling me off 

Yeah that's my thoughts on it too, fatties out the way now lol


----------



## TELBOR

Home!

Today's food;

M1 - Oats, whey and a tea spoon on PB

M2 - Sweet Potato and Blended Meat and Veg

M3 - As above, blend had gone well cold lol

M4 - 2x Chicken Breast and a malt loaf (oops)

M5 - Whey and Oats

Train

M6 - TBC


----------



## Sweat

Seem to have your diet well on track at least mate, even if you barely do any training at the gym... lol

What bodypart are you doing today? Or just going to perve at all the big men in your gym again?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Seem to have your diet well on track at least mate, even if you barely do any training at the gym... lol
> 
> What bodypart are you doing today? Or just going to perve at all the big men in your gym again?


That's a bad day for the diet mate pmsl.

Back young man  I usually perv on my missus's boobs when she's doing cardio tbh


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> That's a bad day for the diet mate pmsl.
> 
> Back young man  I usually perv on my missus's boobs when she's doing cardio tbh


Good work matey! Back is prob my fave workout at the moment, although also enjoying legs but they just totally wipe you out.

And yeah, the full Malt loaf is prob not the best, saw the post of it's nutritional info, 250g+ carbs and 1000 calories, lol, better set a PB tonight after that!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Good work matey! Back is prob my fave workout at the moment, although also enjoying legs but they just totally wipe you out.
> 
> And yeah, the full Malt loaf is prob not the best, saw the post of it's nutritional info, 250g+ carbs and 1000 calories, lol, better set a PB tonight after that!


I do enjoy back the most tbh, always a rewarding session. Legs and me will be getting acquainted either tomorrow or early next week 

Haha, it was there on the shelf shouting at me!

Some cheeky women in the Morrison's at the checkouts wanted to know why I brought chicken and malt loaf?!?

I just said I'm hungry lol

Then one said I had a nice bum


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I do enjoy back the most tbh, always a rewarding session. Legs and me will be getting acquainted either tomorrow or early next week
> 
> Haha, it was there on the shelf shouting at me!
> 
> Some cheeky women in the Morrison's at the checkouts wanted to know why I brought chicken and malt loaf?!?
> 
> I just said I'm hungry lol
> 
> Then one said I had a nice bum


Lol, get in there mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, get in there mate!


Pmsl. It's not a "get in there moment" mate.

I attract middle aged women for some reason lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. It's not a "get in there moment" mate.
> 
> I attract middle aged women for some reason lol


They want to mother you mate, it's your boyish frame/looks that does it... hehehehe


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> They want to mother you mate, it's your boyish frame/looks that does it... hehehehe


Probably pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:



> They want to mother you mate, it's your boyish frame/looks that does it... hehehehe


And he pinches their ar5es as he walks past


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And he pinches their ar5es as he walks past


Tbh they like it 

Fcuk me I'm doing some horrendous farts right now!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tbh they like it
> 
> Fcuk me I'm doing some horrendous farts right now!!


Lol me too, sickening!


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm having my 3rd sh1t! Hope I'm not unwell - it's my last day at work tonight I am not phoning in sick fcuk that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol me too, sickening!


Loud and proud ones too!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I'm having my 3rd sh1t! Hope I'm not unwell - it's my last day at work tonight I am not phoning in sick fcuk that.


Pmsl. Just go in, toss it off, sit on the toilet then go home


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Just go in, toss it off, sit on the toilet then go home


I do that every night shift. Oh and w3nk of course, don't forget that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Just go in, toss it off, sit on the toilet then go home


Toss what off??? :scared:


----------



## Fatstuff

My stomach is churning lol.


----------



## flinty90

you actually been to gym Rob you cnut ???


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> you actually been to gym Rob you cnut ???


I doubt it, or if he has it'll be the usual quick biceps, pose in the mirror, chat up some bloke and then come back home..


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> I doubt it, or if he has it'll be the usual quick biceps, pose in the mirror, chat up some bloke and then come back home..


thats what i mean , hope i havent missed it !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you actually been to gym Rob you cnut ???


Yes mate. Just got in and eaten


----------



## TELBOR

Sick day today - what a lazy cúnt.

Would of had to leave at 5am and I just wasn't feeling it. Mega tired!

Anyway, cooked a full chicken off when I got in from the gym last night so that's today's food source 

Wednesday's shoulder session was shít so I did it again with the missus last night lol!

Million times better and she loved it bless her, she has far better effort than me lol

10 mins Bike

Rear Flyes

12x36kg

12x42kg

10x54kg

Lateral Raise Machine

12x45kg

12x54kg

Dropset

8x63kg

8x32kg

8x18kg

Shoulder Press Machine

10x32kg

Don't like this machine lol

So need some kneeling DB press

10x10kg x2

Then some core work again .

Left happy this time and it was pretty quiet tbh. Must be the weather!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol "sick" on a Friday, convenient.... :lol:

Rest up fella


----------



## tyramhall

Sounds like a good workout. Well done getting the mrs to spot you!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol "sick" on a Friday, convenient.... :lol:
> 
> Rest up fella


Working now.

Not happy, manager was fine with it when I spoke to him then he got all keyboard warrior on me - cúnt.

Should be home around 8pm lol


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like a good workout. Well done getting the mrs to spot you!


Lol. She has doms now


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sick day today - what a lazy cúnt.
> 
> Would of had to leave at 5am and I just wasn't feeling it. Mega tired!
> 
> Anyway, cooked a full chicken off when I got in from the gym last night so that's today's food source
> 
> Wednesday's shoulder session was shít so I did it again with the missus last night lol!
> 
> Million times better and she loved it bless her, she has far better effort than me lol
> 
> 10 mins Bike
> 
> Rear Flyes
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x42kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Lateral Raise Machine
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x54kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 8x63kg
> 
> 8x32kg
> 
> 8x18kg
> 
> Shoulder Press Machine
> 
> 10x32kg
> 
> Don't like this machine lol
> 
> So need some kneeling DB press
> 
> 10x10kg x2
> 
> Then some core work again .
> 
> Left happy this time and it was pretty quiet tbh. Must be the weather!


Morning matey, a good workout for once, not the usual bicep curls and ab flexing! hehe

I miss the rear flye machine, not got one at current gyms. I would defo add in some pressing to your shoulder workout though, that 1 set on the machine is not enough in my opinion.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning matey, a good workout for once, not the usual bicep curls and ab flexing! hehe
> 
> I miss the rear flye machine, not got one at current gyms. I would defo add in some pressing to your shoulder workout though, that 1 set on the machine is not enough in my opinion.


Yeah I know what you mean mate. Wanted to have a crack on Smith's press, but all in use and all benches were too for db's.

So that's why I used the 10's in another room at the gym. I'll defo press more next time


----------



## TELBOR

Regretting not throwing that whole chicken in my bag lol

Starving and the shops food just seems wrong!

Shake and a banana 

Looks like it's a hot deli counter trip again, no soreen bread this time


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Regretting not throwing that whole chicken in my bag lol
> 
> Starving and the shops food just seems wrong!
> 
> Shake and a banana
> 
> Looks like it's a hot deli counter trip again, no soreen bread this time


I'm not hungry at all after that fry up! 

Going to have to force something down though, might just have a shake for now and see if I'm hungry later, which is likely!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Regretting not throwing that whole chicken in my bag lol
> 
> Starving and the shops food just seems wrong!
> 
> Shake and a banana
> 
> Looks like it's a hot deli counter trip again, no soreen bread this time


Get a Scotch Egg mate, the true food of champions, we all know this to be fact...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not hungry at all after that fry up!
> 
> Going to have to force something down though, might just have a shake for now and see if I'm hungry later, which is likely!


Mmmm, lovely! All the oil oozing out now lol.

Throw some whey down


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Get a Scotch Egg mate, the true food of champions, we all know this to be fact...


Really, I'll buy 12


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Really, I'll buy 12


You be 100kg LBM before you've gotten to 10 of them mate, magic food.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> You be 100kg LBM before you've gotten to 10 of them mate, magic food.


Might ask Ausbuilt if he has any studies on this :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Might ask Ausbuilt if he has any studies on this :lol:


He does, but it relates to a massive Bull he caught and is trying out different things on. It is either the scotch eggs or the 10 liters of Tren per day, one of them is defo the cause of muscle gain.

I reckon it's the scotch eggs, well known to be amazing BB food.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dorian prepped for his last Olympia win with scotch eggs and Mr Porky scratchings, fact, I read it on the internet so its true


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Dorian prepped for his last Olympia win with scotch eggs and Mr Porky scratchings, fact, I read it on the internet so its true


Well, if on internet, how could we ever question it?!

Learning more and more each day being on here... amazing resource!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> He does, but it relates to a massive Bull he caught and is trying out different things on. It is either the scotch eggs or the 10 liters of Tren per day, one of them is defo the cause of muscle gain.
> 
> I reckon it's the scotch eggs, well known to be amazing BB food.


Can't call his missus that!!! 

Girl done good btw :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Dorian prepped for his last Olympia win with scotch eggs and Mr Porky scratchings, fact, I read it on the internet so its true


Pmsl.

So along with a chunky steak pie I just text you about I need scotch eggs and some scratchings ??!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Can't call his missus that!!!
> 
> Girl done good btw :beer:
> 
> Pmsl.
> 
> So along with a chunky steak pie I just text you about I need scotch eggs and some scratchings ??!!


Rob think of it this way, both ben and myself are larger than you. So don't question anything we say, ok? Gogo eat pork scratchings, scotch eggs and frey bentos pies if you wanna be a tank ultra fast...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Rob think of it this way, both ben and myself are larger than you. So don't question anything we say, ok? Gogo eat pork scratchings, scotch eggs and frey bentos pies if you wanna be a tank ultra fast...


Pmsl.

Well I've just had 2 meat and potatoe pies, they were horrible lol

Can't wait to get home now and eat some proper food!

How do people live of shít like this??


----------



## Sweat

Staple diet mate, need more of those... put the effort in...


----------



## TELBOR

Should be home at 7, whoop!

And that's only because I told my boss I was finishing an hour early lol

Chicken and rice feast when I get in, aiming for 500g chicken and 300g rice n one sitting - wishful thinking


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Should be home at 7, whoop!
> 
> And that's only because I told my boss I was finishing an hour early lol
> 
> Chicken and rice *feast* when I get in, aiming for 500g chicken and 300g rice n one sitting - wishful thinking


Lol @ the "feast" bit, it is like your trying to convince yourself how good it is going to be! I like it!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol @ the "feast" bit, it is like your trying to convince yourself how good it is going to be! I like it!


It was ok lol.

Just banged some vitamin c and a shake and that's me done!

Back and Chest tomorrow at 7am, then off into town with @flinty90 

Night all x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> It was ok lol.
> 
> Just banged some vitamin c and a shake and that's me done!
> 
> Back and Chest tomorrow at 7am, then off into town with @flinty90
> 
> Night all x


Night bro see yo u in morning, wear something sexy for me please X i might bring my cardio stuff and get some cardio done whilst your training then X


----------



## Richie186

Something like this?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 104181
> 
> 
> Something like this?


mate that is exactly how i like to spot Rob pmsl

Repped lol that pic is mint , my new avi


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

That pic made me LOL Rich - because they're bigger than me 

Just about to pull up at the gym, Hafez a shake with oats and a banana.

Chest and Back!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and Back Session

Warm up

15x Press ups

15x Wide Grip Pull ups

Incline DB Press

12x20kg

10x30kg

10x36kg

Lat Pull Down

12x42kg

12x66kg

8x79kg

8x39kg

8x18kg

Decline Bench - Smith's (no bar weight inc)

15x30kg

12x60kg

10x80kg

Close Grip Pulley Row

12x42kg

10x73kg

8x78kg

Pec Fly Machine

12x45kg

12x59kg

8x83kg

Then finished off with a 20kg Barbell Doing;

Reverse Grip Curls

Wide Grip Curls

Bent over row

3 Times, 12 reps each exercise.

Pumped lol

Home, 50g Whey.

Then some chicken and a sweet potatoe


----------



## flinty90

see you at 10 sweet prince X


----------



## JANIKvonD

nice 1 mate...15wide grip pullups for a warm-up is what caught my eye lol, id be fuked


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> see you at 10 sweet prince X


oh ehhh was uz on today?


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> oh ehhh was uz on today?


Christmas shopping mate ,, thought i need to get some stuff so would have a mosy into town with the Roblet !!!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> nice 1 mate...15wide grip pullups for a warm-up is what caught my eye lol, id be fuked


He didn't say the wide grip pulls up were with 90kg assistance and he only weights 80kg, it was more like reverse 10kg push downs. 

Good session though Rob, interesting doing back and chest together, proper push/pull I guess.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> see you at 10 sweet prince X


Lol. Yes you will bro! Gym was lovely and quiet this morning 



JANIKvonD said:


> nice 1 mate...15wide grip pullups for a warm-up is what caught my eye lol, id be fuked


Lol, like sweat says, I only weigh 80 odd kg mate 



Sweat said:


> He didn't say the wide grip pulls up were with 90kg assistance and he only weights 80kg, it was more like reverse 10kg push downs.
> 
> Good session though Rob, interesting doing back and chest together, proper push/pull I guess.


Rumbled


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> nice 1 mate...15wide grip pullups for a warm-up is what caught my eye lol, id be fuked


Pussy :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Pussy :whistling:


even with ginger power on ur side...theres no chance ur pulling that tubby erse up 15 times


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> even with ginger power on ur side...theres no chance ur pulling that tubby erse up 15 times


Lol, check my back workouts biatch


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Chest and Back Session
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 15x Press ups
> 
> 15x Wide Grip Pull ups
> 
> Incline DB Press
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 10x36kg
> 
> Lat Pull Down
> 
> 12x42kg
> 
> 12x66kg
> 
> 8x79kg
> 
> 8x39kg
> 
> 8x18kg
> 
> Decline Bench - Smith's (no bar weight inc)
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> Close Grip Pulley Row
> 
> 12x42kg
> 
> 10x73kg
> 
> 8x78kg
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x59kg
> 
> 8x83kg
> 
> Then finished off with a 20kg Barbell Doing;
> 
> Reverse Grip Curls
> 
> Wide Grip Curls
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> 3 Times, 12 reps each exercise.
> 
> Pumped lol
> 
> Home, 50g Whey.
> 
> Then some chicken and a sweet potatoe


Good stuff mate. 15 wide grips for warm up is pretty hard going. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Big man has just left mine, did the Xmas shopping with him earlier and had a laugh in town - highlight being Flinty's response to a girl in a jewellery shop.....

"Well if she doesn't like them I'll shove them up her ring piece!"

Poor bint didn't quite get our humour!!

Then we went to the Butcher's and he kindly brought me a steak for Xmas 

Twas very nice  Served with rice and Brussels.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Big man has just left mine, did the Xmas shopping with him earlier and had a laugh in town - highlight being Flinty's response to a girl in a jewellery shop.....
> 
> "Well if she doesn't like them I'll shove them up her ring piece!"
> 
> Poor bint didn't quite get our humour!!
> 
> Then we went to the Butcher's and he kindly brought me a steak for Xmas
> 
> Twas very nice  Served with rice and Brussels.


Sounds like a nice bit of bromance all round, your other halves not mind sharing you?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Sounds like a nice bit of bromance all round, your other halves not mind sharing you?


Na, they're cool with it lol.

Nipped into missus's work with flinty earlier to say hello and I had a little peck, our partners understand our bromance 

Not sure what the woman in boots made of us sniffing loads of perfume pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Na, they're cool with it lol.
> 
> Nipped into missus's work with flinty earlier to say hello and I had a little peck, our partners understand our bromance
> 
> Not sure what the woman in boots made of us sniffing loads of perfume pmsl


i think that twink quite liked it lol... what the fcuk was he all about , pencilled in his own eyebrows pmsl and lipstick what a fcukin turnip lol....


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Sounds like a nice bit of bromance all round, your other halves not mind sharing you?


Sounds like some fcuker is Jelly Brah X


----------



## TELBOR

Cheater2K said:


> What bout a 1g of test a week and 350mg tren a week?


He was well weird! Just dont get that tbh.

If you want to look like a woman, be a woman and get the next flight to Poland pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> He was well weird! Just dont get that tbh.
> 
> If you want to look like a woman, be a woman and get the next flight to Poland pmsl


lol nice quote who the fcuk is cheater2k lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol nice quote who the fcuk is cheater2k lol


Pmsl.

It's done it again ! @Katy

Damn tappa talk!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Sounds like some fcuker is Jelly Brah X


Just a little, lol, spread the bro love around...


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Just a little, lol, spread the bro love around...


im am , im going to love in with beany tomorrow X


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> It's done it again ! @Katy
> 
> Damn tappa talk!


Tappa talk is not to blame, it is just you being useless, like my old man around technology... always goes wrong... blame the tools...


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> im am , im going to love in with beany tomorrow X


Not again, you wiped him off UKM for about 5 days last time, we all thought he had died...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Tappa talk is not to blame, it is just you being useless, like my old man around technology... always goes wrong... blame the tools...


Ok son


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Ok son


Can I have some pocket money please?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Not again, you wiped him off UKM for about 5 days last time, we all thought he had died...


Well that was a special legs session in my house of pain lol... we are at his gym tomorrow doing chest and tri's i want to see these tri pushdowns done properly see if he is still doing the 70 kg by time i have done lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well that was a special legs session in my house of pain lol... we are at his gym tomorrow doing chest and tri's i want to see these tri pushdowns done properly see if he is still doing the 70 kg by time i have done lol


Should be fun!


----------



## tyramhall

Afternoon mate. Hows diet looking today??


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. Hows diet looking today??


Hello mate!

M1- Oats and Whey

Trained

PWO - Whey

M2 - Chicken and Sweet Potatoe

M3 - Steak, Rice and Brussels

Meal 4 will be Chicken, veg and Potatoes

M5 - Shake


----------



## Sweat

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. Hows diet looking today??


It's more than likely complete and utter turd mate, it'll be things along the lines of chicken, wholegrains and peanut butter.

Me and Ben tried telling him to eat the good stuff like Scotch Eggs, Fray Bentos, Pork Scratching and Pot Noodles... but Rob is just too into his junk food to listen to us...


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Hello mate!
> 
> M1- Oats and Whey
> 
> Trained
> 
> PWO - Whey
> 
> M2 - Chicken and Sweet Potatoe
> 
> M3 - Steak, Rice and Brussels
> 
> Meal 4 will be Chicken, veg and Potatoes
> 
> M5 - Shake


Looking good mate.


----------



## Cheater2K

I am, why what's the problem?


----------



## Cheater2K

R0BLET said:


> He was well weird! Just dont get that tbh.
> 
> If you want to look like a woman, be a woman and get the next flight to Poland pmsl


So 75mg tren EOD and test prop 150mg isn't gd for cutting, works well for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Cheater2K said:


> So 75mg tren EOD and test prop 150mg isn't gd for cutting, works well for me.


Dodgy tappatalk quote!

But yes, that would be nice for a cut lol


----------



## Cheater2K

R0BLET said:


> Dodgy tappatalk quote!
> 
> But yes, that would be nice for a cut lol


Aarr right


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Late one on the food last night, didn't get my last shake in, never mind!

Still enjoyed dinner, chicken, loads of Brussels, carrots, cauliflower, peas, Yorkshire puddings and Roast potatoes lol

Then some gravy to finish it off!

I'll get a bad áss bulk shake down me this morning, 1k cals


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Late one on the food last night, didn't get my last shake in, never mind!
> 
> Still enjoyed dinner, chicken, loads of Brussels, carrots, cauliflower, peas, Yorkshire puddings and Roast potatoes lol
> 
> Then some gravy to finish it off!
> 
> I'll get a bad áss bulk shake down me this morning, 1k cals


Morning dude.

Any training or other plans today?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning dude.
> 
> Any training or other plans today?


No training mate as I have the wee ones.

Busy afternoon, sisters bday tomorrow so visiting, then collecting some bunkbeds lol then the joyous task of putting them up 

Shake done;

90g whey, 50g oats, Table spoon of Olive oil.

Then a chicken breast on extra thick white bread pmsl.

What about you?


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> No training mate as I have the wee ones.
> 
> Busy afternoon, sisters bday tomorrow so visiting, then collecting some bunkbeds lol then the joyous task of putting them up
> 
> Shake done;
> 
> 90g whey, 50g oats, Table spoon of Olive oil.
> 
> Then a chicken breast on extra thick white bread pmsl.
> 
> What about you?


Legs workout and then various chores, boring boring!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Legs workout and then various chores, boring boring!


Lap it up mate, weekend training will be gone come baby time lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lap it up mate, weekend training will be gone come baby time lol


This is a worry of course, baby comes first but hoping to try work around it and train either early doors or later in evenings once he is asleep... maybe wishful thinking with the new job on top of that.


----------



## TELBOR

Alright tit wånkers 

Typical Monday, nothing goes to plan lol.

Fun packed day yesterday, especially at night time.

Daughter's had decided who was sleeping on which bunk bed...... soon when down the pan pmsl

Youngest has a terrible temper and proper kicked off to the extent she made herself sick! Lovely

Anyway, sorted them out and had a late one with the missus 

Today's food so far;

M1 - 60g whey, 50g oats

M2 - 125g Rice, 100g chicken

M3- As above

M4 - 60g whey

M5- Either Rump or chicken with rice

Then hopefully train


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Alright tit wånkers
> 
> Typical Monday, nothing goes to plan lol.
> 
> Fun packed day yesterday, especially at night time.
> 
> Daughter's had decided who was sleeping on which bunk bed...... soon when down the pan pmsl
> 
> *Youngest has a terrible temper and proper kicked off to the extent she made herself sick! Lovely*
> 
> Anyway, sorted them out and had a late one with the missus
> 
> Today's food so far;
> 
> M1 - 60g whey, 50g oats
> 
> M2 - 125g Rice, 100g chicken
> 
> M3- As above
> 
> M4 - 60g whey
> 
> M5- Either Rump or chicken with rice
> 
> Then hopefully train


Reference bit in bold, you putting Tren in her Weetabix?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Reference bit in bold, you putting Tren in her Weetabix?


Lol. She's naturally ragey!

Weetabix is her tipple, good guess


----------



## TELBOR

Boulders smashed, showered and fed 

Sat waiting for a car to be dropped of lol.

8th car this year pmsl, but another wànk Zafira!

Rear Flys

12x45kg

12x50kg

10x54kg

Smith Shoulder Press

12x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

If I had a spotter I could of gone 80+ I reckon

Lateral Raises (Machine)

12x45kg

10x55kg

8x63kg

DB Shrugs - weight per hand

10x36kgx3


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Boulders smashed, showered and fed
> 
> Sat waiting for a car to be dropped of lol.
> 
> 8th car this year pmsl, but another wànk Zafira!
> 
> Rear Flys
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Smith Shoulder Press
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> If I had a spotter I could of gone 80+ I reckon
> 
> Lateral Raises (Machine)
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> 8x63kg
> 
> DB Shrugs - weight per hand
> 
> 10x36kgx3


now that mate looks like a good solid session bro ... thats what we need out of you more of them on every bodypart.. not too much not complicated just simple and effective !!! X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> now that mate looks like a good solid session bro ... thats what we need out of you more of them on every bodypart.. not too much not complicated just simple and effective !!! X


Thanks mate, in and out job


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, in and out job


thats how every session should be bro ... hit the muscles then fcuk off out and grow the b4stards !!!x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thats how every session should be bro ... hit the muscles then fcuk off out and grow the b4stards !!!x


Agreed.

Not liking morning training though lol.

Think I prefer evenings now 

Still, hit the spot and rears are lovely and tight now :beer:

Rice and chicken time me thinks!

Oh, did steak your way last night and missus loved it , cheers   x


----------



## Sweat

Great workout mate, strong pressing as well. Smashing it in.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Not liking morning training though lol.
> 
> Think I prefer evenings now
> 
> Still, hit the spot and rears are lovely and tight now :beer:
> 
> Rice and chicken time me thinks!
> 
> Oh, did steak your way last night and missus loved it , cheers  x


to be fair i knew she would love my meat pmsl xx


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Great workout mate, strong pressing as well. Smashing it in.


Thanks mate. Need to grow these burgers 

Edit - Boulders not Burgers pmsl



flinty90 said:


> to be fair i knew she would love my meat pmsl xx


Pmsl! Oh she did!

I gave her a chipolata for afters


----------



## TELBOR

Car came at 9.30 so at work now.

Next bit of food will be more rice and chicken 

Feeling really energized today??!!

Didn't take any dbol yesterday as I'm trying just pre workout for a week.

I'll see if I notice any changes during the day


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Car came at 9.30 so at work now.
> 
> Next bit of food will be more rice and chicken
> 
> Feeling really energized today??!!
> 
> Didn't take any dbol yesterday as I'm trying just pre workout for a week.
> 
> I'll see if I notice any changes during the day


Ausbuilt told me to just take my dbol all right before bed as it is great at upping your protein synthesis and this is when you want it most. So I doing the full 50mg with my caesin now.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ausbuilt told me to just take my dbol all right before bed as it is great at upping your protein synthesis and this is when you want it most. So I doing the full 50mg with my caesin now.


Well I usually spilt it over the day tbh. But pre workout should be better given the amount of protein before and after training...... in theory.

Suppose yours is the same too.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Well I usually spilt it over the day tbh. But pre workout should be better given the amount of protein before and after training...... in theory.
> 
> Suppose yours is the same too.


I a bit lost in it all to be fair, can see arguements for taking it at all diff times. Pre bed at least I cannot forget it. So i stick to that for time being.


----------



## Ginger Ben

To add further confusion, if you take dbol split throughout the day then winny at night (longer half life) you get best of both worlds


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> To add further confusion, if you take dbol split throughout the day then winny at night (longer half life) you get best of both worlds


Want to throw anything else in there? Some anavar maybe, taken at 2 hour 21 min and 30 second intervals pre and post workout to optimise the mix?!

Haha, only joking but this really is so much to take in knowledge wise, also I like to read the research to back the stuff up.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> To add further confusion, if you take dbol split throughout the day then winny at night (longer half life) you get best of both worlds


Yeah this is what I've seen too.

Makes sense, I'll stick with the blue hearts and tren PH for now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah this is what I've seen too.
> 
> Makes sense, I'll stick with the blue hearts and tren PH for now lol


Got enough to keep me busy on my cycle, if there's a time i'm not anabolic then I'm doing it wrong!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got enough to keep me busy on my cycle, if there's a time i'm not anabolic then I'm doing it wrong!


Pmsl

You'll be 2000% more man than the natty people in your gym - for 12 weeks lol


----------



## flinty90

Rob like i said mate if taking 50 mg per day i would do the 30 mg 40 minutes pre workout and the other 20 pre bed ...

if only doing 30 per day then all pre workout .. your protein and PB should keep you fine through night


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Rob like i said mate if taking 50 mg per day i would do the 30 mg 40 minutes pre workout and the other 20 pre bed ...
> 
> if only doing 30 per day then all pre workout .. your protein and PB should keep you fine through night


What's the thinking behind this approach flinty? Im guessing all pre wo is to maximise strength during training and then the split is to ramp up protein synthesis while sleeping and repair is happening?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the thinking behind this approach flinty? Im guessing all pre wo is to maximise strength during training and then the split is to ramp up protein synthesis while sleeping and repair is happening?


protein synthesis in the way i was doing it also helped pre workout as i took all protein and carbs pre workout too mate , so i presume the dbol just gave it that extra road in as i was training, and yes obviously the dbol would make a good pre workout supp anyway ...

and your right the pre bed thing would just help through night (IF rob was taking the 50 mg) if not like i say i would take pre workout 30 mg ... its in and out pretty quick d bol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Rob like i said mate if taking 50 mg per day i would do the 30 mg 40 minutes pre workout and the other 20 pre bed ...
> 
> if only doing 30 per day then all pre workout .. your protein and PB should keep you fine through night


Yeah I'm sticking at 30mg tbh so all pre workout atm.

If I up it then I will go down the above route


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'm sticking at 30mg tbh so all pre workout atm.
> 
> If I up it then I will go down the above route


just make sure your protein and carbs are going in pre workout aswell mate, i found last night 35 minutes before i trained my oats and protein made me feel strong as fcuk ... X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> just make sure your protein and carbs are going in pre workout aswell mate, i found last night 35 minutes before i trained my oats and protein made me feel strong as fcuk ... X


Yeah I had my whey and oats around 30 mins before today and I felt strong, pwo I had whey then rice and chicken approximately 2 hours after I'd done training.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ok, that makes sense.

Now for me as I train fasted what do you reckon would be the best way to run it? I take carbs and bcaas intra wo but can't get an oat and whey shake down me pre wo, i'd spew it up unless I got up at 5am to drink it.....which I'm not going to do! :lol:

I reckon I should take 10mg pre wo, 20mg post wo and the other 20mg split 10/10 through out the day.

I'm also not sure when to jab my prop on gym days as I don't fancy getting up at 5:30 to jab pre wo! Given prop lasts a few days and I'm jabbing every other day it shouldn't really make much difference should it?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ok, that makes sense.
> 
> Now for me as I train fasted what do you reckon would be the best way to run it? I take carbs and bcaas intra wo but can't get an oat and whey shake down me pre wo, i'd spew it up unless I got up at 5am to drink it.....which I'm not going to do! :lol:
> 
> I reckon I should take 10mg pre wo, 20mg post wo and the other 20mg split 10/10 through out the day.
> 
> I'm also not sure when to jab my prop on gym days as I don't fancy getting up at 5:30 to jab pre wo! Given prop lasts a few days and I'm jabbing every other day it shouldn't really make much difference should it?


Get some oats down ya lol

How far is the gym from you? I'm sure you could neck one, get ready and go and it'd be fine 

As for the prop, defo pre wo imo, purely to get it moving lol


----------



## flinty90

Ben have you done prop before mate ??? always made me sting like a cnut to be fair !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ben have you done prop before mate ??? always made me sting like a cnut to be fair !!!


I keep telling him this lol

Saying that doesn't mike slap it in his traps pre wo??


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I keep telling him this lol
> 
> Saying that doesn't mike slap it in his traps pre wo??


yep but only 5 ml lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yep but only 5 ml lol


Pmsl, bet he hardly felt it


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, bet he hardly felt it


yeah but still a weak cnut,, Natty is the way forward :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah but still a weak cnut,, Natty is the way forward :thumbup1:


For now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Get some oats down ya lol
> 
> How far is the gym from you? I'm sure you could neck one, get ready and go and it'd be fine
> 
> As for the prop, defo pre wo imo, purely to get it moving lol


5 min drive away! So not easy Tbf as i get picked up at 6:20 and in gym by half past. Usualy get up at 6.

Hmm that's going to be annoying then, fvcking half 5 get up, shake, jabs, go lol!



flinty90 said:


> Ben have you done prop before mate ??? always made me sting like a cnut to be fair !!!


Nope! Am prepared for a stinger though lol.

Got good stuff though so hopefully should be minimal.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> For now lol


will see how long it takes before you outlift me then, i will remain natty until that happens


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 5 min drive away! So not easy Tbf as i get picked up at 6:20 and in gym by half past. Usualy get up at 6.
> 
> Hmm that's going to be annoying then, fvcking half 5 get up, shake, jabs, go lol!
> 
> Nope! Am prepared for a stinger though lol.
> 
> Got good stuff though so hopefully should be minimal.


Make the shake up, pop it on the bedside, wake up and add water then neck it pmsl

Burr prop.....? Stingy as fúck apparently


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> will see how long it takes before you outlift me then, i will remain natty until that happens


You cant be natty for life mate pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Make the shake up, pop it on the bedside, wake up and add water then neck it pmsl
> 
> Burr prop.....? Stingy as fúck apparently


Cnut! Got some burr which is SMOOTH I think you'll find 

Some testoviron and some fuerza labs (hopefully, if it arrives lol)


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You cant be natty for life mate pmsl


Double the tren and dbol, you'll catch him in a month


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Double the tren and dbol, you'll catch him in a month


Interesting........ lol

Still wouldn't happen mate pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Double the tren and dbol, you'll catch him in a month


you reckon :no:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cnut! Got some burr which is SMOOTH I think you'll find
> 
> Some testoviron and some fuerza labs (hopefully, if it arrives lol)


Burr test e is smooth...... prop is prop pmsl

You've got all sorts haven't you lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Burr test e is smooth...... prop is prop pmsl
> 
> You've got all sorts haven't you lol


Yep, it's a pick and mix cycle this one! Fuerza gets good reviews tbf so hoping the winny does it's job at the end too as that's by them as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you reckon :no:


Maybe less :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe less :rolleye:


if he ever outlifts me mate i will never enter a gym again lol !!! Sorry rob but im not having you do what dom did to reece last night EVER even though you are roided up and im au naturale pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> if he ever outlifts me mate i will never enter a gym again lol !!! Sorry rob but im not having you do what dom did to reece last night EVER even though you are roided up and im au naturale pmsl


I could out do you on dips and chins pmsl

Lol, I know! I'm off my face on dbol all roided up 

You should start a UGL "Au Naturale - by Flinty"


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> if he ever outlifts me mate i will never enter a gym again lol !!! Sorry rob but im not having you do what dom did to reece last night EVER even though you are roided up and im au naturale pmsl


Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I could out do you on dips and chins pmsl
> 
> Lol, I know! I'm off my face on dbol all roided up
> 
> You should start a UGL "Au Naturale - by Flinty"


what with extra weight up to my bodyweight attached lol ..


----------



## flinty90

actually thats a good point , how come you could outdo me on chins but not on lat pulldowns ?? oh thats right its weight ratios ...

lat pulldowns say if i do 100 kg , that means you would also have to do 100 kg ,,, whereas i weigh 109 kg you weigh ???

it makes a big difference,, ok i explained it to myself lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> actually thats a good point , how come you could outdo me on chins but not on lat pulldowns ?? oh thats right its weight ratios ...
> 
> lat pulldowns say if i do 100 kg , that means you would also have to do 100 kg ,,, whereas i weigh 109 kg you weigh ???
> 
> it makes a big difference,, ok i explained it to myself lol !!


I'm approx 86kg and that around what I top out on lat pulldowns


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'm approx 86kg and that around what I top out on lat pulldowns


so how many chins could you do adding 33 kg in weight ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> so how many chins could you do adding 33 kg in weight ???


Best buy a dipping belt to see lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Best buy a dipping belt to see lol


Save your money, the answer is fvck all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Save your money, the answer is fvck all


Good day to your sir!!


----------



## liam0810

Lat pull downs are a lot easier than pull ups. That's why pull ups are a superior exercise in my opinion. Get a belt though and add the extra weight on and see what you can do. Also it should be a weights to strength ratio as well. So if flinty benches 150kg at 110kg that's 1.36kg per kg he's lifting. If Rob does 120kg at 86kg that's 1.39kg. Therefore Rob is stronger than Flinty weight to strength ratio. And yes I have just made up those lifts! But it could get you both lifting to see who's stronger. Ill go for Rob just to wind Flinty up :-D


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Lat pull downs are a lot easier than pull ups. That's why pull ups are a superior exercise in my opinion. Get a belt though and add the extra weight on and see what you can do. Also it should be a weights to strength ratio as well. So if flinty benches 150kg at 110kg that's 1.36kg per kg he's lifting. If Rob does 120kg at 86kg that's 1.39kg. Therefore Rob is stronger than Flinty weight to strength ratio. And yes I have just made up those lifts! But it could get you both lifting to see who's stronger. Ill go for Rob just to wind Flinty up :-D


x 2, lol.

Me and my training partner are like this, he is 25kg less than me in BW, but out does me on all the power:weight ratios, I love it though, as it gives me more motivation.

He still feels weaker as has lower numbers, but it all relative.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Lat pull downs are a lot easier than pull ups. That's why pull ups are a superior exercise in my opinion. Get a belt though and add the extra weight on and see what you can do. Also it should be a weights to strength ratio as well. So if flinty benches 150kg at 110kg that's 1.36kg per kg he's lifting. If Rob does 120kg at 86kg that's 1.39kg. Therefore Rob is stronger than Flinty weight to strength ratio. And yes I have just made up those lifts! But it could get you both lifting to see who's stronger. Ill go for Rob just to wind Flinty up :-D


Nice post Liam 

I think you got Flinty's numbers spot on..... but mine..... pmsl!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Nice post Liam
> 
> I think you got Flinty's numbers spot on..... but mine..... pmsl!


I think this could be a new year challenge for you both!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I think this could be a new year challenge for you both!


Challenge for everyone who goes to the gym in my opinion is the good old, x 1.5 BW Bench, x 2 BW Squat, x 2.5 BW Deadlift.

You can then call yourself strong.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Challenge for everyone who goes to the gym in my opinion is the good old, x 1.5 BW Bench, x 2 BW Squat, x 2.5 BW Deadlift.
> 
> You can then call yourself strong.


Is this 1rm?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Is this 1rm?


Yes mate. It is the standard bench mark to aim for I think, respectable numbers for strength athlete.

You must have the bench at least yeah? Cannot remember what you do on squats or dead's though?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Yes mate. It is the standard bench mark to aim for I think, respectable numbers for strength athlete.
> 
> You must have the bench at least yeah? Cannot remember what you do on squats or dead's though?


Yeah my bench is 150kg. Never tried 1RM on squat but I do about 160 x 6. Deadlift is about 220kg. So maybe not too far off


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yeah my bench is 150kg. Never tried 1RM on squat but I do about 160 x 6. Deadlift is about 220kg. So maybe not too far off


Previous PB's have been;

Bench - 130 kg

Dead Lift - 190 kg

Squat - 170kg


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yeah my bench is 150kg. Never tried 1RM on squat but I do about 160 x 6. Deadlift is about 220kg. So maybe not too far off





R0BLET said:


> Previous PB's have been;
> 
> Bench - 130 kg
> 
> Dead Lift - 190 kg
> 
> Squat - 170kg


You both are very strong and good power:weight ratios. Nice work!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> You both are very strong and good power:weight ratios. Nice work!


Very previous though lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Very previous though lol.


Was that the halo day? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was that the halo day? Lol


Halo day was the 180kg oly bar shrugs iirc 

What a day! Lol

Bench was mid first test cycle in January 

Squats wasn't far behind that tbh.

Deads was around April time.

Just done a cardio session, getting quite good at this


----------



## flinty90

was any of them PB's with me ???


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> was any of them PB's with me ???


I'm calling BS on them all flinty, he did them all in his head I think...

Videos or no deal...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> was any of them PB's with me ???


Bench certainly was pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I'm calling BS on them all flinty, he did them all in his head I think...
> 
> Videos or no deal...


No deal then lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Off to work, gonna be a long day! Trying to get Saturday's work done today then I can have it off 

Packed my food and shakes up, no training today.

Work, home, eat and sleep is the plan lol

Mirror was a cúnt earlier, skinny and zero thickness - what a head fúck!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Off to work, gonna be a long day! Trying to get Saturday's work done today then I can have it off
> 
> Packed my food and shakes up, no training today.
> 
> Work, home, eat and sleep is the plan lol
> 
> Mirror was a cúnt earlier, skinny and zero thickness - what a head fúck!


Have a good day schhllaaaaaag

Mirror never going to be nice as soon as you wake up mate, semi dehydrated, no food on board etc etc.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good day schhllaaaaaag
> 
> Mirror never going to be nice as soon as you wake up mate, semi dehydrated, no food on board etc etc.


Cheers bro.

Yeah suppose, still annoying though pmsl.

Absolutely nailed the food off last night though, eat at 8.30 had approximately 300g of Rice and 250g of chicken 

Heyho, another day, another bodybuilding head fúck lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> Yeah suppose, still annoying though pmsl.
> 
> Absolutely nailed the food off last night though, eat at 8.30 had approximately 300g of Rice and 250g of chicken
> 
> Heyho, another day, another bodybuilding head fúck lol


Haha yep another day eating loads, another day spent wondering why?! Lol

I am spending my time off over the holidays deciding what I actually want to 'be' from all this shizzle. Do I want to be a bodybuilder, a strength focused lifter or just a gym goer who's a bit bigger and a bit stronger than the average gym rat.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yep another day eating loads, another day spent wondering why?! Lol
> 
> I am spending my time off over the holidays deciding what I actually want to 'be' from all this shizzle. Do I want to be a bodybuilder, a strength focused lifter or just a gym goer who's a bit bigger and a bit stronger than the average gym rat.


lol you already got your next cycle. thought about pinning early then next week your deciding what you want to be lol

i love you and your brain benjy haha.. you sure your not kennyken haha x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yep another day eating loads, another day spent wondering why?! Lol
> 
> I am spending my time off over the holidays deciding what I actually want to 'be' from all this shizzle. Do I want to be a bodybuilder, a strength focused lifter or just a gym goer who's a bit bigger and a bit stronger than the average gym rat.


I always wonder why mate lol

It is hard, I honestly think this game is a medical condition! Miss a meal or don't eat enough and you get mad with yourself pmsl

I'll always be a gym rat who looks above average, that'll do me fine 

Why are you questioning yourself? All the gear and that?

What's this cycle cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol you already got your next cycle. thought about pinning early then next week your deciding what you want to be lol
> 
> i love you and your brain benjy haha.. you sure your not kennyken haha x


Pmsl I know what i mean!! :lol:

My point being that to really call yourself a bb in my opinion you need to be working towards some sort of ripped, lean physique. I'm not sure that's really my bag. I don't want to be fat obviously but I'm also not sure I will ever have the dedication required to get ripped. Therefore am I setting an unachievable goal for myself if that's what i try to do?

I love training, I love making progress both in the gym and the mirror but does that make me a bb? Without the diet in place to get ripped, in my opinion, no it doesn't.

It makes me a weightlifter who wants to look half decent on the beach and bigger than most of the other blokes there.

I think there's an important difference there which for me has an important influence on my way of thinking. I think about the gym and all this shiz far too much so its important for me to know why I'm doing it so I can keep my own expectations managed day to day.

As I've said this is just MY opinion on all this and is explicitly based on me and my goals etc.

Emotional outpouring over


----------



## flinty90

thats fair enough benathy.. if i were you then thinking like that. i wouldnt goback on cycle imho. you look lean. your pretty strong. you could do what you needed to do natty. and you could still enjoy your social side.. make it a goal as a natty to try and gain the best physique you can. eqt well in week if you want have a slack weekend. train hard as you do anyway to enjoy it. job done.

oh forgot to mention bieng on a bb forum is probably the worse thing for any of us. so you will have to log out and delete yorself too. otherwise you will never not be in 2 minds (thats serious by the way). my opinion only ... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thats fair enough benathy.. if i were you then thinking like that. i wouldnt goback on cycle imho. you look lean. your pretty strong. you could do what you needed to do natty. and you could still enjoy your social side.. make it a goal as a natty to try and gain the best physique you can. eqt well in week if you want have a slack weekend. train hard as you do anyway to enjoy it. job done.
> 
> oh forgot to mention bieng on a bb forum is probably the worse thing for any of us. so you will have to log out and delete yorself too. otherwise you will never not be in 2 minds (thats serious by the way). my opinion only ... x


Thanks for your thoughts mate and I have thought about doing all those things tbh. However I love it all just a bit too much to be 'normal'  Therefore I'll still be cycling and trying to add decent amounts of muscle but IMO that doesn't mean I have to be Mr 110% on everything all the time. The only reason I see to do that is if this is more than a hobby or if somebody personally wants to do that for their own reasons. Both of which I respect but aren't for me. I know I'll never look the best but that's the compromise I think I will have to make to keep the balance that I want.

Like you have said before it's very much a personal thing and I really don't think one way is right or wrong, it's what suits the individual that is important and as long as we are all supporting each other then I'm sure we will all get to where we want to be, wherever that may be!

This is also the reason I could never leave the forum :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Nice posts ladies 

Just spoke to Flinty on the dog and bone and this place certainly does make us guilty of not doing as much as the next man!

Crazy that a website dictates our day pretty much.

Before UKM I put on 2st in 6/7 month's, since then...... I haven't done another 2st in nearly 18 month's? ! Go figure.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I always wonder why mate lol
> 
> It is hard, I honestly think this game is a medical condition! Miss a meal or don't eat enough and you get mad with yourself pmsl
> 
> I'll always be a gym rat who looks above average, that'll do me fine
> 
> Why are you questioning yourself? All the gear and that?
> 
> What's this cycle cost if you don't mind me asking?


Not sure of total cost mate, as already had some of the stuff in stock as it were but I've probably spent another £150 on topping up oils, orals, AI and HCG.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure of total cost mate, as already had some of the stuff in stock as it were but I've probably spent another £150 on topping up oils, orals, AI and HCG.


Expensive game ain't it lol

Could of paid for all those jabs at the vets for the puppy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Expensive game ain't it lol
> 
> Could of paid for all those jabs at the vets for the puppy


Told you, he's getting the 5ml of tren I don't want! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Told you, he's getting the 5ml of tren I don't want! :lol:


He'll be raping your postman in no time


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He'll be raping your postman in no time


He can have my seconds :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He can have my seconds :lol:


Nobody wants seconds mate! Poor sod doesn't stand a chance round you. Might ring RSPCA pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nobody wants seconds mate! Poor sod doesn't stand a chance round you. Might ring RSPCA pmsl


I'll get him on the oxys!



Disclaimer to any idiots reading this, I AM JOKING! pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll get him on the oxys!
> 
> View attachment 104645
> 
> 
> Disclaimer to any idiots reading this, I AM JOKING! pmsl


Pmsl! That poor sod didn't stand a chance!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll get him on the oxys!
> 
> View attachment 104645
> 
> 
> Disclaimer to any idiots reading this, I AM JOKING! pmsl


What the fcuk !!! the owner should be fcukin tied on a leash and have there b0ll0x kicked every half hour till that dog is back down to a healthy weight ... poor fcukin thing ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> What the fcuk !!! the owner should be fcukin tied on a leash and have there b0ll0x kicked every half hour till that dog is back down to a healthy weight ... poor fcukin thing ...


I know mate, poor bugger, its probably a fake picture, well I hope it is anyway!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I know mate, poor bugger, its probably a fake picture, well I hope it is anyway!!


Looks like he's been stuffed to me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looks like he's been stuffed to me lol


It's what I'm going to look like after Xmas dinner


----------



## Sweat

Morning Roblet and crew!

In response to Ben's post, just become a monster mate, ignore all the stereotypes of BB, PL, gym rat etc and be a brute instead... loads of fun in store for you!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's what I'm going to look like after Xmas dinner


X2


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning Roblet and crew!
> 
> In response to Ben's post, just become a monster mate, ignore all the stereotypes of BB, PL, gym rat etc and be a brute instead... loads of fun in store for you!


Morning!


----------



## TELBOR

I should hopefully be home at a reasonable time.

If I am I think I'll go and do chest then my next session will be with Flinty on Saturday 

Nailed food today so that's good, not sure what's for dinner tonight. I'll decide later!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I should hopefully be home at a reasonable time.
> 
> If I am I think I'll go and do chest then my next session will be with Flinty on Saturday
> 
> Nailed food today so that's good, not sure what's for dinner tonight. I'll decide later!


steak bro .,.. a big juicy steak !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Well looks like it will be after seeing yours lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chest session;

Decline Barbell

(still no idea of bar weight so it's not included)

15x40kg

12x60kg

10x70kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

Feel really strong on decline 

Pec Fly Machine

12x54kg

12x63kg

10x79kg

Incline Bench

10x26kg

10x30kg

8x34kg

Fooked!

V Bar Pushdowns

10x30kgx3

10 mins Treadmill

Done!

Shake, then steak with brussels 

No carbs lol.


----------



## Sweat

Mahoosive steak! Nice!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Chest session;
> 
> Decline Barbell
> 
> (still no idea of bar weight so it's not included)
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x90kg
> 
> Feel really strong on decline
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 12x54kg
> 
> 12x63kg
> 
> 10x79kg
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> 10x26kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 8x34kg
> 
> Fooked!
> 
> V Bar Pushdowns
> 
> 10x30kgx3
> 
> 10 mins Treadmill
> 
> Done!
> 
> Shake, then steak with brussels
> 
> No carbs lol.
> 
> View attachment 104718


Is it not a standard Oly bar then?

Lol where'd you get that meal idea???


----------



## Richie186

Nice mate. Good weights on the declines.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Is it not a standard Oly bar then?
> 
> Lol where'd you get that meal idea???


Not sure tbh, Smith's machine 

Haha, I've smashed them in today tbh with oats and rice and I just didn't fancy them lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Not sure tbh, Smith's machine
> 
> Haha, I've smashed them in today tbh with oats and rice and I just didn't fancy them lol


Ah, probably weighs about 10kg.max then. Always.hard to tell.with smiths as some are balanced so they weight virtually nothing empty,.some.have a bit of feel to them but not a.lot.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Wánk nights sleep. Off to work!

Toodle pip


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Chest session;
> 
> Decline Barbell
> 
> (still no idea of bar weight so it's not included)
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x90kg
> 
> Feel really strong on decline
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 12x54kg
> 
> 12x63kg
> 
> 10x79kg
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> 10x26kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 8x34kg
> 
> Fooked!
> 
> V Bar Pushdowns
> 
> 10x30kgx3
> 
> 10 mins Treadmill
> 
> Done!
> 
> Shake, then steak with brussels
> 
> No carbs lol.
> 
> View attachment 104718


Steak looks niiiicccceeee! How did you cook it? I love it blue


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Wánk nights sleep. Off to work!
> 
> Toodle pip


Morning mate, that sucks. Have a good one if you can!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Steak looks niiiicccceeee! How did you cook it? I love it blue


Usually on a cast iron grill that goes over gas hobs.

But I did this on the oven grill - medium.

Normally medium rare though 



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, that sucks. Have a good one if you can!


Grrr, sucks bum lol

Out with a head office dude today then 2 of em tomorrow!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Usually on a cast iron grill that goes over gas hobs.
> 
> But I did this on the oven grill - medium.
> 
> Normally medium rare though
> 
> Grrr, sucks bum lol
> 
> Out with a head office dude today then 2 of em tomorrow!


Gutted, you'll have to actually do some work then not sit on the forum all day.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Gutted, you'll have to actually do some work then not sit on the forum all day.... :lol:


Lol tbh I have to give them things to do so I have less to do 

But I do have to be fake happy that they are with me and it fúcks my eating up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol tbh I have to give them things to do so I have less to do
> 
> But I do have to be fake happy that they are with me and it fúcks my eating up!


haha bet you love it bit of corporate brown nosing, might get you that office job you want!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> haha bet you love it bit of corporate brown nosing, might get you that office job you want!
> 
> View attachment 104758


Pmsl.

Looking well in that pic mate 

No Benny, I hate it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Looking well in that pic mate
> 
> No Benny, I hate it lol


Drop the cvnts at a service station then leave them there then! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## Richie186

Morning!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning!!!


Hey mate!

You well?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning 6am crew


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> You well?


I'm not mate. Seem to have a dose of man flu. Aching joints and sore throat. Nothing a dose of lemsip and a leg session won't cure though.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning 6am crew


Sup red!



Richie186 said:


> I'm not mate. Seem to have a dose of man flu. Aching joints and sore throat. Nothing a dose of lemsip and a leg session won't cure though.


Bloody man flu!!

Fúck the legs session, you'll be dead lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

All.good mate, waiting.for a lift to the gymbo


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> All.good mate, waiting.for a lift to the gymbo


Good lad! Smash those boulders!!

I'm on the M6 north approximately 10 miles from destination


----------



## Sweat

What the fook, 10+ posts before I even up!!!

Morning guys!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> What the fook, 10+ posts before I even up!!!
> 
> Morning guys!


Lazy cnut, morning sweaty!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lazy cnut, morning sweaty!!


X2 !

Plus he's a bummer


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl I'm the boss today 

Just told one of these guys from HQ to finish for the day and the other he can go at 11 - they're loving it!

Bare in mind they're ranked massively higher than me with triple my pay lol


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Smash those boulders!!
> 
> I'm on the M6 north approximately 10 miles from destination


Morning mate. Where you heading??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I'm the boss today
> 
> Just told one of these guys from HQ to finish for the day and the other he can go at 11 - they're loving it!
> 
> Bare in mind they're ranked massively higher than me with triple my pay lol


Brilliant, basically told them to fvck off then so you can finish early! lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Brilliant, basically told them to fvck off then so you can finish early! lol


dam right. we got a pump up session and 2 kg of meat each to eat later lol !!! nomnomnom !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dam right. we got a pump up session and 2 kg of meat each to eat later lol !!! nomnomnom !!!


No way your cocks weigh 2kg each


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Where you heading??


Only as far as Crewe mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> Brilliant, basically told them to fvck off then so you can finish early! lol


Pretty much, just sent other one home lol



flinty90 said:


> dam right. we got a pump up session and 2 kg of meat each to eat later lol !!! nomnomnom !!!


My mouth is watering already!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No way your cocks weigh 2kg each


LOL @R0BLET ^^^ this made my mouth water even more lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LOL @R0BLET ^^^ this made my mouth water even more lol


Sick pervert


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LOL @R0BLET ^^^ this made my mouth water even more lol


Yes, yes it did.

Can't wait for this meat feast, then home to smash the fúck out the missus!! I know she's gonna look stupidly sexy tonight


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes it did.
> 
> Can't wait for this meat feast, then home to smash the fúck out the missus!! I know she's gonna look stupidly sexy tonight


UKM rules......you know the drill :lol:

Pics orno2kgofmeatfordinner


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> UKM rules......you know the drill :lol:


Remind me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Remind me


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes it did.
> 
> Can't wait for this meat feast, then home to smash the fúck out the missus!! I know she's gonna look stupidly sexy tonight


i cant wait to finger her under the table pmsl ....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 104843


----------



## Ginger Ben

Holy sh1t!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


>


i should neg you for that pic.. its horrible and made me a bit sad X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i cant wait to finger her under the table pmsl ....


Neither can I


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i should neg you for that pic.. its horrible and made me a bit sad X


That's sweats latest update pic mate?!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> X2 !
> 
> Plus he's a bummer


Lol, you wish I was!!! Stop texting me photo's of your hairy crack mate, not interested...


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> That's sweats latest update pic mate?!


Haha, I wish I looked that good...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, you wish I was!!! Stop texting me photo's of your hairy crack mate, not interested...


It's not hairy ....... missus bic'd me at the weekend pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> It's not hairy ....... missus bic'd me at the weekend pmsl


Lol, I have actually got our lass to do this in the past, but is prickly as fook!!!

Now I just rock the hairy a$$ gorilla look instead...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, I have actually got our lass to do this in the past, but is prickly as fook!!!
> 
> Now I just rock the hairy a$$ gorilla look instead...


Pmsl. Did she fook do my ring lol

Just everything else 

Nobody goes near my poo pipe lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Did she fook do my ring lol
> 
> Just everything else
> 
> Nobody goes near my poo pipe lol


That's not what Flinty told us...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> That's not what Flinty told us...


We have the lights off....... he been fúcking a pork pie :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Slags

Got our pump on earlier..... gone now pmsl.

Never mind lol

I'm going as someone from One Direction tonight...... you said fancy dress didn't you @flinty90 lol

Just tried the protein works whey - amazing! Did a review too, cos I'm like that.

Plus I'm in a good position to judge their cake flavoured whey lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3753177


----------



## Ginger Ben

How is that fancy dress for you?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How is that fancy dress for you?


True pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> We have the lights off....... he been fúcking a pork pie :lol:


i wondered mhere the fcukin egg yolk had come from, i thought you had a fcukin yeast infection again !!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning cúnts!

Cracking night last night.

Food was excellent, highlight was some foreign waiter saying sausage came out as sauseeeeeege lol

Both the ladies look gorgeous and Flinty looked like a silver back pmsl

I had just over half a pint of larger, that's my limit 

Anywho, back session now. Had my Cherry Bakewell whey and oats - well nice a coffee and some vit c.

BIG BACK!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

So your highlight of the night was a waiter saying "sausage"? Fcuk me Keith Richards you better reign it in you animal!

Flinty looked like a silverback? He wasn't topless was he and he's forgot to shave his back?


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> So your highlight of the night was a waiter saying "sausage"? Fcuk me Keith Richards you better reign it in you animal!
> 
> Flinty looked like a silverback? He wasn't topless was he and he's forgot to shave his back?


Lol no mate the highlight WAS the waiters sausage, pair of bummers these two


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no mate the highlight WAS the waiters sausage, pair of bummers these two


Rob defo takes it as well as he had half a pint of lager and said Flinty was a silverback!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Rob defo takes it as well as he had half a pint of lager and said Flinty was a silverback!


Sounds like the village peoples Xmas party in Brighton doesn't it


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like the village peoples Xmas party in Brighton doesn't it


Sounds gayer


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So your highlight of the night was a waiter saying "sausage"? Fcuk me Keith Richards you better reign it in you animal!
> 
> Flinty looked like a silverback? He wasn't topless was he and he's forgot to shave his back?


Cúnt



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no mate the highlight WAS the waiters sausage, pair of bummers these two


Double cúnt


----------



## TELBOR

Some update pics for the pervs :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Some update pics for the pervs :tongue:


What are those gloves about?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> What are those gloves about?


I'm a Michael Jackson tribute act bro x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no mate the highlight WAS the waiters sausage, pair of bummers these two


God dont you just hate jelly cnuts lol


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> What are those gloves about?


he is gay and the calluses hurt my sensetive c0ck !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> God dont you just hate jelly cnuts lol


Yes, I do lol

Bet he's on his family lunch now eating Papa Johns finest :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes, I do lol
> 
> Bet he's on his family lunch now eating Papa Johns finest :lol:


oh yeah i forgot the cnuts lean fat bulking X

and he is fcukin never 34 years old the cnut looks 40 lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> oh yeah i forgot the cnuts lean fat bulking X
> 
> and he is fcukin never 34 years old the cnut looks 40 lol


Clean fat lean bulk recomp diet I think he said this week?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Clean fat lean bulk recomp diet I think he said today?


corrected .. the cnut would never do a full week on same regime lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> corrected .. the cnut would never do a full week on same regime lol


True pmsl

Only regime he is consistent in is waking up and going to sleep


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> True pmsl
> 
> Only regime he is consistent in is waking up and going to sleep


and having ginger hair lol.. actually bro shouldnt we be doing this in his journal not yours pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> and having ginger hair lol.. actually bro shouldnt we be doing this in his journal not yours pmsl


Yeah good point lol

And I think we need to demand some update pics from Luther pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah good point lol
> 
> And I think we need to demand some update pics from Luther pmsl


dont talk like a cnut bro.. the first pics of luther werent even him ... it was a fcukin asda "george clothing" model picture ...

here is actually luther, he sent me this picture a few weeks ago i promised i wouldnt show it but fcuk him he is a cnut !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Over usage of the word Cnut in this thread - potty mouths


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Over usage of the word Cnut in this thread - potty mouths


speaking of cnuts :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dont talk like a cnut bro.. the first pics of luther werent even him ... it was a fcukin asda "george clothing" model picture ...
> 
> here is actually luther, he sent me this picture a few weeks ago i promised i wouldnt show it but fcuk him he is a cnut !!


He wishes he was that big pmsl



Fatstuff said:


> Over usage of the word Cnut in this thread - potty mouths


Ok..... twàt 

Done at work yet Stanley?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> He wishes he was that big pmsl
> 
> Ok..... twàt
> 
> Done at work yet Stanley?


on nights m8, working up until xmas eve night lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> on nights m8, working up until xmas eve night lol


Bit shít then. I'll be done Monday afternoon then back on Thursday


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Bit shít then. I'll be done Monday afternoon then back on Thursday


im off till 2nd or 3rd after that though plus its double time and half the shift, so in effect quadruple time for xmas eve night.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> im off till 2nd or 3rd after that though plus its double time and half the shift, so in effect quadruple time for xmas eve night.


Can't grumble tbh can you 

What's Santa bought your lad this year?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Can't grumble tbh can you
> 
> What's Santa bought your lad this year?


a fcukin android tablet (hes not even 3 yet ffs), a big dinosaur, a RC dragon, clothes couple of dvds lol

u?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> a fcukin android tablet (hes not even 3 yet ffs), a big dinosaur, a RC dragon, clothes couple of dvds lol
> 
> u?


Lol, kids love Tablets! My 2 rinse the iPad at weekends, turn the data off but they've still managed to spend about £50 on it lol.

He'll love it! Can't really go wrong with them at that age.

My two have just got everything Barbie, dolls, houses, cars and a loads of other bits lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol, kids love Tablets! My 2 rinse the iPad at weekends, turn the data off but they've still managed to spend about £50 on it lol.
> 
> He'll love it! Can't really go wrong with them at that age.
> 
> My two have just got everything Barbie, dolls, houses, cars and a loads of other bits lol


i know he will m8 he can navigate the iphone easily so i have no doubt he will love it. It just seems a mental buy for his age but the mrs insisted :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i know he will m8 he can navigate the iphone easily so i have no doubt he will love it. It just seems a mental buy for his age but the mrs insisted :lol:


Drop a few educational apps on and away you go !

Keeps them quiet for hours lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol bellend filling your own journal with spam about me! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

@R0BLET tried giving you some reps for your pics, but gave them to Liam instead, lol, will rep you for them later. Looking good anyway mate, keep it up!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> @R0BLET tried giving you some reps for your pics, but gave them to Liam instead, lol, will rep you for them later. Looking good anyway mate, keep it up!


Because liam looks better...... yeah thanks pmsl Spreading the love 

I will keep it up mate, well try my best!

If every session was like today I'd be mahoosive lol


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> @R0BLET tried giving you some reps for your pics, but gave them to Liam instead, lol, will rep you for them later. Looking good anyway mate, keep it up!


Aren't you just lovely!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You look really good bobsy, thick back and keeping lean. (Loads of **** x)


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Aren't you just lovely!


Your back looks good too mate! So wasn't too bad giving you the reps by mistake! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Thanks for stroking my ego from my update pics 

Anyway, back is ruined. But I fooking love it!!  

Today I've had;

Oats and Whey

Then some bacon and eggs 

Got a busy day today so I'll be taking shakes with me 

Then a big roast dinner at the in-laws later!

Had a weigh in today, didn't expect any big difference from the last time 4 weeks ago at 86kg...... 86kg still lol

But I know I've dropped BF and feel bigger in clothes and looking in the mirror.

So I'm happy


----------



## flinty90

good work bro ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> good work bro ...


Why thank you sir


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nicely done mate


----------



## TELBOR

3rd shake going down lol

Lemon shortcake


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 3rd shake going down lol
> 
> Lemon shortcake


Going to try tpw stuff next year. Would love a change from the usual flavours. Is it good?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to try tpw stuff next year. Would love a change from the usual flavours. Is it good?


Mate it's a million times better than anything else around that price range.

Even with 3 scoops and 300/400ml of water or milk it's lump free.

Taste is pretty awesome, addictive as hell lol.


----------



## flinty90

My new home .. (i like it already)


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> My new home .. (i like it already)


Hope you've taken your shoes off then :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Hope you've taken your shoes off then :lol:


nope, and i have sh1t all over them.. must have been from kicking fatstuff in the face


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> nope, and i have sh1t all over them.. must have been from kicking fatstuff in the face


Fatstuff has poo on his face???!!

Dirty bugger!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Fatstuff has poo on his face???!!
> 
> Dirty bugger!


Nope just full of sh1t


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate it's a million times better than anything else around that price range.
> 
> Even with 3 scoops and 300/400ml of water or milk it's lump free.
> 
> Taste is pretty awesome, addictive as hell lol.


Sounds good, I'm getting involved when i need some more.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good, I'm getting involved when i need some more.


Good lad lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Last day of work, should be done at 1 ish.

Then home and chill my beans for 2 days.

Oats and whey have gone down already, cardio session this afternoon.

Have a good one


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Last day of work, should be done at 1 ish.
> 
> Then home and chill my beans for 2 days.
> 
> Oats and whey have gone down already, cardio session this afternoon.
> 
> Have a good one


Good man ,have a great time over chrimble,i will be busy as everyone waits for the big fat fella to come down the chimney later


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Good man ,have a great time over chrimble,i will be busy as everyone waits for the big fat fella to come down the chimney later


Oh I'll have a good one mate! Sleeping and eating, what more could I want 

Have a good one too mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Oh I'll have a good one mate! Sleeping and eating, what more could I want
> 
> Have a good one too mate :beer:


I shall continue being lazy,i only just feel a bit better---3 weeks out,four by the time i resume!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I shall continue being lazy,i only just feel a bit better---3 weeks out,four by the time i resume!!


Fackin Rabbish mate!

We all know you'll jump back on and make 2013 count :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Fackin Rabbish mate!
> 
> We all know you'll jump back on and make 2013 count :beer:


Tbh i think it has done me good for Cns,i am stsrting fuel this week as have bloods today,slow acting pre load that should ruffle feathers!!!!!lol


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Tbh i think it has done me good for Cns,i am stsrting fuel this week as have bloods today,slow acting pre load that should ruffle feathers!!!!!lol


Looking forward to seeing how it pans out mate 

Defo good to give cns a rest


----------



## Sweat

Morning Roblet von Wideback,

Have a nice day mate and merry xmas for 2moro.

To be honest though, I am such a geek will still be logging on here 2moro.

Have a good one anyway.

P.S-Still telling me to spread the love, don't think it wants me to give you reps or maybe I need to give to more people first, but already given out 4-5 reps. Will try later.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning Roblet von Wideback,
> 
> Have a nice day mate and merry xmas for 2moro.
> 
> To be honest though, I am such a geek will still be logging on here 2moro.
> 
> Have a good one anyway.
> 
> P.S-Still telling me to spread the love, don't think it wants me to give you reps or maybe I need to give to more people first, but already given out 4-5 reps. Will try later.


I like that name pmsl

Oh I will have a good mate, hope you do too 

I'll log off for a couple of days later and that's me done. Diet and training same as a normal person - junk and zero


----------



## liam0810

Rob even though you are glove wearing, getting bummed off Flinty, southern fairy, I hope you and your family have a good Christmas


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Rob even though you are glove wearing, getting bummed off Flinty, southern fairy, I hope you and your family have a good Christmas


I accepted all of the above.....except southern! Good day to you sir.

Thanks mate, you too :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I accepted all of the above.....except southern! Good day to you sir.
> 
> Thanks mate, you too :beer:


Anywhere below stoke is southern to me!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Anywhere below stoke is southern to me!


Thank god I'm directly west to Stoke :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Home sweet home!

Comfy clothes on, shít on TV, bring on the food


----------



## TELBOR

Awesome dinner!

Missus is trying to get me drunk,so fúck it........ I'm letting my pubes down and seeing what damage she can do 

I know she'll come off worse :lol:

Dinner + Gravy 



Afters


----------



## TELBOR

Sup bítches!

Gym in a hour, just a circuit to hit a bit of everything 

Meal wise today;

200g Whey

100g Oats

Then a pre work of, sausage rolls, cocktail sausages, chicken, ham, cheese, pickle, pork pies 

Carbing up :lol:


----------



## Milky

Our gym is closed mate, gutted but gonna do back tomorow with Dave so cant wait.


----------



## biglbs

Pah,food i am about fed up with it ,,,,,,,nearly


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Our gym is closed mate, gutted but gonna do back tomorow with Dave so cant wait.


Suppose this 24/7 one has its perks 

I bet you can't mate, looked good with @loganator the other day


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Pah,food i am about fed up with it ,,,,,,,nearly


Oh I defo am lol.

It's so hard to consume shít food???!!!

Anyway, best eat some more lol then it's gone!!!


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Suppose this 24/7 one has its perks
> 
> I bet you can't mate, looked good with @loganator the other day


Still sore mate, weirdly tri's weren't sore at first but kicked in next day.


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody up and driving already  Damn work!

Have a good day people


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 1 - 60g Whey , 30g oats

Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 150g chicken

Meal 3 - Will be as above

Meal 4 - 60g Whey and 30g oats

Meal 5 - Will be meat, veggies and potatoes I imagine

Meal 6 - 60g Whey, 30g PB

That's how today will look, meal 3 is due at 11/11.30 ish.

Can't believe how a couple of days eating what ever is in front of you takes its toll!

Lethargic, bloated, watery and headaches!

And the shít's have been colossal lol

Hopefully after today snap I'll feel back on it!

Didn't make it to the gym yesterday lol got in from town, had that buffet pre workout and some bedroom cardio...... then 4 hour kip lol

So........ I'll be going after work today


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Meal 1 - 60g Whey , 30g oats
> 
> Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 150g chicken
> 
> Meal 3 - Will be as above
> 
> Meal 4 - 60g Whey and 30g oats
> 
> Meal 5 - Will be meat, veggies and potatoes I imagine
> 
> Meal 6 - 60g Whey, 30g PB
> 
> That's how today will look, meal 3 is due at 11/11.30 ish.
> 
> Can't believe how a couple of days eating what ever is in front of you takes its toll!
> 
> Lethargic, bloated, watery and headaches!
> 
> And the shít's have been colossal lol
> 
> Hopefully after today snap I'll feel back on it!
> 
> Didn't make it to the gym yesterday lol got in from town, had that buffet pre workout and some bedroom cardio...... then 4 hour kip lol
> 
> So........ I'll be going after work today


Good work getting back on the diet wagon and enjoy your session at gym later matey.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Good work getting back on the diet wagon and enjoy your session at gym later matey.


Needs must lol

I shall enjoy it thank you, I think 4 days rest is enough


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Needs must lol
> 
> I shall enjoy it thank you, I think 4 days rest is enough


Ya, put all those extra carbs to good use, your body will be full to the brim of fuel, so smash in some new PB's!

PS. Enjoy being at work whilst rest of us are tossing it off


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning slut bag, hope you had a good Christmas!

I feel shocking from bad food, well, good food just unhealthy!

Didn't get pi55ed at all yesterday but.have headache, feel rubbish etc.

Day of lots of water and basic scran ahead I think.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ya, put all those extra carbs to good use, your body will be full to the brim of fuel, so smash in some new PB's!
> 
> PS. Enjoy being at work whilst rest of us are tossing it off


PB's phah! I ain't going for no PB's anytime soon lol

Was looking at Holidays yesterday for June/July time.

So the plan is to keep growing - well, try too :lol:

Then start a steady cut in April time, I can shed fat with ease but I want to take it easy to keep what little muscle I have 

Oh, so it's just me working - bah humbug!

I will be done at 2  x


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> PB's phah! I ain't going for no PB's anytime soon lol
> 
> Was looking at Holidays yesterday for June/July time.
> 
> So the plan is to keep growing - well, try too :lol:
> 
> Then start a steady cut in April time, I can shed fat with ease but I want to take it easy to keep what little muscle I have
> 
> Oh, so it's just me working - bah humbug!
> 
> I will be done at 2  x


Sounds like a good plan mate and you can fook off with your "I shed fat with ease" line, your a [email protected]!!! 

Where you thinking of holiday mate? Guessing your doing something nice with the missus? Or maybe beach body in advance of a nasty lads hol?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slut bag, hope you had a good Christmas!
> 
> I feel shocking from bad food, well, good food just unhealthy!
> 
> Didn't get pi55ed at all yesterday but.have headache, feel rubbish etc.
> 
> Day of lots of water and basic scran ahead I think.


Morning Ben, had a good one thanks mate. Picking the girls up tomorrow to do it all again lol

Bad isn't it, goes down easy, comes out ya arsé hard lol

I tried my best to keep water coming in but still got headaches - right bunch of pussy's aren't we 



Sweat said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate and you can fook off with your "I shed fat with ease" line, your a [email protected]!!!
> 
> Where you thinking of holiday mate? Guessing your doing something nice with the missus? Or maybe beach body in advance of a nasty lads hol?


But I do lol

Mexico or Domincan atm, but found a good deal at Turkey for 2 weeks all inclusive 

With the missus mate, can't frickin wait!!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning Ben, had a good one thanks mate. Picking the girls up tomorrow to do it all again lol
> 
> Bad isn't it, goes down easy, comes out ya arsé hard lol
> 
> I tried my best to keep water coming in but still got headaches - right bunch of pussy's aren't we
> 
> But I do lol
> 
> Mexico or Domincan atm, but found a good deal at Turkey for 2 weeks all inclusive
> 
> With the missus mate, can't frickin wait!!!


Yeah there is a lot of good deals in Turkey, fairly common choice for holidays now, always hot weather and relatively cheap when out there. Other two are cooler though in my opinion. I really want a nice holiday, last one we did was fly-drive on west coast of US, was freaking ace.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Yeah there is a lot of good deals in Turkey, fairly common choice for holidays now, always hot weather and relatively cheap when out there. Other two are cooler though in my opinion. I really want a nice holiday, last one we did was fly-drive on west coast of US, was freaking ace.


Yeah it's something stupid like £580 inc flights lol

Mexico looked pretty amazing though, we'll see I suppose. Still trying to kit the new house out lol

I think Benjamin did something like that for his honeymoon?? You two lovers ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning Ben, had a good one thanks mate. Picking the girls up tomorrow to do it all again lol
> 
> Bad isn't it, goes down easy, comes out ya arsé hard lol
> 
> I tried my best to keep water coming in but still got headaches - right bunch of pussy's aren't we
> 
> But I do lol
> 
> Mexico or Domincan atm, but found a good deal at Turkey for 2 weeks all inclusive
> 
> With the missus mate, can't frickin wait!!!


Yeah lol bodybuilding has turned me into a right fairy! Hammered Xmas eve but was then pub fit for Xmas day, called it a night at 4:30am Pmsl

Yesterday was a much more sober affair, still had a few Guinness but in bed by half 10 lol.

Had some tremendous sh1ts too, record breaking! 

Been to Mexico and Dom Rep mate. Most places are all inclusive which is brilliant. My advise would be check out reviews of hotels for the food as you'll be inclined to eat it as its included so want to make sure is good!

Mexico is pretty lively and you can go into the towns, cancun if you are there etc. Dominican is basically a third world country so you are more or less stuck in your hotel complex the whole time you are there but there are tours etc.

Both are full of Americans, Mexico more so. Try and time it away from American college holidays to as they all flock to Mexico like flys round sh1t.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah lol bodybuilding has turned me into a right fairy! Hammered Xmas eve but was then pub fit for Xmas day, called it a night at 4:30am Pmsl
> 
> Yesterday was a much more sober affair, still had a few Guinness but in bed by half 10 lol.
> 
> Had some tremendous sh1ts too, record breaking!
> 
> Been to Mexico and Dom Rep mate. Most places are all inclusive which is brilliant. My advise would be check out reviews of hotels for the food as you'll be inclined to eat it as its included so want to make sure is good!
> 
> Mexico is pretty lively and you can go into the towns, cancun if you are there etc. Dominican is basically a third world country so you are more or less stuck in your hotel complex the whole time you are there but there are tours etc.
> 
> Both are full of Americans, Mexico more so. Try and time it away from American college holidays to as they all flock to Mexico like flys round sh1t.


You dirty stop out!! Lol

Did you see Santa staying up that late :lol:

Yeah that was the first thing I checked on the hotels - FOOD! Brits review it simple, Yanks do a whole essay pmsl.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You dirty stop out!! Lol
> 
> Did you see Santa staying up that late :lol:
> 
> Yeah that was the first thing I checked on the hotels - FOOD! Brits review it simple, Yanks do a whole essay pmsl.


Haha no it was xmas day we stayed up that late! Proper good party


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha no it was xmas day we stayed up that late! Proper good party


Can't blame you mate!

Missus tried to get me drunk Xmas day, didn't work lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Can't blame you mate!
> 
> Missus tried to get me drunk Xmas day, didn't work lol


Haha do you just not like drinking then?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha do you just not like drinking then?


I don't dislike it lol

I think I just prefer a clear head tbh.

She brought some Ameretto which is very addictive, they went down too easy but didn't touch me lol. I had about a dozen of them with coke - made me snor all night though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 went down easy 

Had a banana for desert lol


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 4 done, home in 30 mins 

Gym then I'm hitting some vitamin d for 10 mins later - albino looking atm lol


----------



## TELBOR

Gym hit the spot this afternoon, just a circuit to have a crack at everything;

15 mins bike

Lat Pulldowns

Pec Fly Machine

Leg extensions

Side Lateral Machine

Then some core work 

Perfect!

Felt pumped pretty quick, cheers carb overload lol

Core work was quite good, abs were recked!

Home, load of chicken and a shake, then 5g of vitamin c to wash some water away 

Jumping in the bath now for a soak then an early one


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Gym hit the spot this afternoon, just a circuit to have a crack at everything;
> 
> 15 mins bike
> 
> Lat Pulldowns
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Side Lateral Machine
> 
> Then some core work
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> Felt pumped pretty quick, cheers carb overload lol
> 
> Core work was quite good, abs were recked!
> 
> Home, load of chicken and a shake, then 5g of vitamin c to wash some water away
> 
> Jumping in the bath now for a soak then an early one


Cardio... followed by ultra light mini circuit... followed by a abs workout... and you come into my journal and call my training gay!!!! lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Gym hit the spot this afternoon, just a circuit to have a crack at everything;
> 
> 15 mins bike
> 
> Lat Pulldowns
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Side Lateral Machine
> 
> Then some core work
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> Felt pumped pretty quick, cheers carb overload lol
> 
> Core work was quite good, abs were recked!
> 
> Home, load of chicken and a shake, then 5g of vitamin c to wash some water away
> 
> Jumping in the bath now for a soak then an early one


Don't overdo it mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Cardio... followed by ultra light mini circuit... followed by a abs workout... and you come into my journal and call my training gay!!!! lol


Pmsl.

There's a time and a place to have big sessions - yesterday wasn't one of them


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me I'm tired lol

Was in bed at 8.30 too!! Missus couldn't sleep so she ended up going to sleep on the sofa - I blame her lying in till gone 11am 

Can't wait for the end of today!!

Picking my little ones up later tonight and I'm not giving them their Christmas presents till tomorrow morning. Just so they get all excited again lol

Then I'm going to chill my beans all weekend 

I believe @luther1 is coming up to see @flinty90 Sunday so I'll try and pop to see them pair


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope you have a great weekend with the nippers mate. Bet they can't wait to get more presents!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope you have a great weekend with the nippers mate. Bet they can't wait to get more presents!


Thanks mate 

Lol, that's another reason why I'm not giving them to them tonight because they have too many pmsl

So they'd be up way to late, I like them in bed for 7pm lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite mucker, hope u had a great chrimbo......and have a great 2nd chrimbo lol.

backs looking nice n thick....keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite mucker, hope u had a great chrimbo......and have a great 2nd chrimbo lol.
> 
> backs looking nice n thick....keep it up :thumbup1:


I'm getting all excited foe them lol

Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Hope you've not bought any of the kids gay leather posing gloves to match there old man!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Hope you've not bought any of the kids gay leather posing gloves to match there old man!!!


Pmsl. They're not leather, do they look leather?! Fabric Nike ones lol.

They have an abundance of Barbie, Hello Kitty and Moshi Monster stuff - yes you too will be talking like this soon lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. They're not leather, do they look leather?! Fabric Nike ones lol.
> 
> They have an abundance of Barbie, Hello Kitty and Moshi Monster stuff - yes you too will be talking like this soon lol




This is pretty much what everyone see's when they look at your avi


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> View attachment 105415
> 
> 
> This is pretty much what everyone see's when they look at your avi


Ginger like you....... but BIGGER 

Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Ginger like you....... but BIGGER
> 
> Pmsl


You wish you had my superior genes, for one, I don't need to wear gloves to protect my Fairy Soft hands!!! 

Admitedly you are looking bigger than me in your avi, fooker!!! Got to take the pi$$ out of something!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> You wish you had my superior genes, for one, I don't need to wear gloves to protect my Fairy Soft hands!!!
> 
> Admitedly you are looking bigger than me in your avi, fooker!!! Got to take the pi$$ out of something!!


Lol, I do wish sometimes as my dad is ginger and 6 inches taller than me, I got mothers genetics pmsl

Oooh, am I lol


----------



## Sweat

Rob what was that site you gave me for BA water the other day please?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Rob what was that site you gave me for BA water the other day please?


http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html


Cheers buddy, my bro wanted it but had not saved it in favourites.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Cheers buddy, my bro wanted it but had not saved it in favourites.


2 junkie's in the family then! Disgusting lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 2 junkie's in the family then! Disgusting lol


He is taking his first PED's in Feb but totally different from what anyone on here takes. He is taking EPO, like what Lance Armstrong takes. Expensive stuff for the endurance elite.


----------



## Richie186

Sweat said:


> He is taking his first PED's in Feb but totally different from what anyone on here takes. He is taking EPO, like what Lance Armstrong takes. Expensive stuff for the endurance elite.


A lad I know takes EPO. He's a moto cross rider and suffers with chronic arm pump whilst riding. Costs him about £250 a month but it works a treat.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> He is taking his first PED's in Feb but totally different from what anyone on here takes. He is taking EPO, like what Lance Armstrong takes. Expensive stuff for the endurance elite.


So he has no bóllocks and is ginger? Sounds like a good catch


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> A lad I know takes EPO. He's a moto cross rider and suffers with chronic arm pump whilst riding. Costs him about £250 a month but it works a treat.


Some of it's negatives are worse than gear, one of them is it accelerates tumour growth or something... great stuff... lol. Yeah think he paid even more than that to be honest.



R0BLET said:


> So he has no bóllocks and is ginger? Sounds like a good catch


He is actually not a ginger, and due to being sub 6-7% BF year round he has the best abs in the world (or at least my immediate family/friends). I hate him, think one of us is adopted!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Some of it's negatives are worse than gear, one of them is it accelerates tumour growth or something... great stuff... lol. Yeah think he paid even more than that to be honest.
> 
> He is actually not a ginger, and due to being sub 6-7% BF year round he has the best abs in the world (or at least my immediate family/friends). I hate him, think one of us is adopted!


Some expensive shizzle then!!

My guess is you mate, someone threw away a ginger kid and your parents picked up the piece :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Some expensive shizzle then!!
> 
> My guess is you mate, someone threw away a ginger kid and your parents picked up the piece :lol:


:no: :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening.

Rice and chicken for dinner, rock and roll lifestyle eh?!

One step closer to the divorce, just a few things to sign off on the petiton then the next one will be the all clear.

What a year!!!

Quark and Cherry Bakewell whey now - thanks @gingerben


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Evening.
> 
> Rice and chicken for dinner, rock and roll lifestyle eh?!
> 
> One step closer to the divorce, just a few things to sign off on the petiton then the next one will be the all clear.
> 
> What a year!!!
> 
> Quark and Cherry Bakewell whey now - thanks @gingerben


Well I suppose that's a good thing?!

Bloody lovely I think, really good flavour


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well I suppose that's a good thing?!
> 
> Bloody lovely I think, really good flavour


Certainly is!! HIGH FIVE!!

Just about to tuck in. I'm splitting it so I can try lemon shortcake too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ey oop schlag, have a good weekend mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ey oop schlag, have a good weekend mate


Morning mate! You too :beer:

Presents open here, looks like a right shít hole pmsl


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate! You too :beer:
> 
> Presents open here, looks like a right shít hole pmsl


Don't stress your head mate get your Mrs to clean up.. if she don't do it leave her, send her to me so i can train her and i'll send her back... if she hasn't become addicted to the blackness by then :lol:

Hows it goin bro back is lookin good in the avi


----------



## Guest

Morning mucka, sorry ive not been in here a while, looking well in the avi pal!

Back looking very full! Keep up the good work mucka


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Don't stress your head mate get your Mrs to clean up.. if she don't do it leave her, send her to me so i can train her and i'll send her back... if she hasn't become addicted to the blackness by then :lol:
> 
> Hows it goin bro back is lookin good in the avi


Hahahaha! She's done it now lol

Going well thanks mate, yeah I'm happy how that pic came out lol

How's the injury?


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Morning mucka, sorry ive not been in here a while, looking well in the avi pal!
> 
> Back looking very full! Keep up the good work mucka


Morning big man!

No worries, only the interweb - I know you love me :wub:

Thanks mate, it'll never be a patch on yours lol


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Hahahaha! She's done it now lol
> 
> Going well thanks mate, yeah I'm happy how that pic came out lol
> 
> How's the injury?


Dont be so modest you've obviously been traing hard... and bangin in the gear lol

It's healing mate but not as quick as i'd like still not able to train but it's only a small blip in the master plan


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Dont be so modest you've obviously been traing hard... and bangin in the gear lol
> 
> It's healing mate but not as quick as i'd like still not able to train but it's only a small blip in the master plan


Lol, started a dbol cycle 4 weeks ago but haven't had any since last Saturday pmsl

Are you cruising mate? What's the docs say about it?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning scum bags!

Another rest day lol not much on today. Kids want to go swimming so probably do that 

Best get a shake down me 

Going to do chest tomorrow after work, probably same as every other cúnt pumping up for NYE lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning scum bags!
> 
> Another rest day lol not much on today. Kids want to go swimming so probably do that
> 
> Best get a shake down me
> 
> Going to *masturbate* tomorrow after work, probably same as every other cúnt *pumping one out* before NYE lol


Corrected for you mate. Good plan, don't want to be a 2 second wonder on NYE celebratory [email protected]!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good day mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Corrected for you mate. Good plan, don't want to be a 2 second wonder on NYE celebratory [email protected]!!!


I wish I was that good :tongue:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I wish I was that good :tongue:


Haha, my goal duration is 2 seconds too, hoping in 2013 I can get closer to achieving such lofty heights...


----------



## TELBOR

Not amazing food wise today, just about to have a bad áss Sunday dinner 

Meal 1 - Oats and Whey, Bacon Cob :lol:

Meal 2 - 2 x Chicken Breasts, in 2 wraps with cheese 

Meal 3 - Whey

Meal 4 - Chicken Dinner, Yorkshire Puddings, Brussels, Carrots, Cauliflower, Broccoli, Roast spuds & Gravy 

Meal 5 - I'll have a shake

Meal 6 - Quark with Cherry Bakewell Whey 

Off day, but it's Sunday! Back to work tomorrow so I'll be prepping my rice and meat for that later 

On the whey thing, using the protein works referral scheme is schweeeeet! £25 to spend 

@TheProteinWorks - Legends!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

£25 already! Cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> £25 already! Cnut


It's good mate, got some other mates placing orders in the next few days


----------



## TELBOR

Is my mind so warped that DTLV's avi looks like someone is being fisted pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All!

Last day of 2012, this time last year I was 6 weeks into my first Test cycle lol

How times change!!

Similar weight and similar reflection, funny old game isn't it!!

Anyway, working today then not back till Thursday 

Was up at 5am, windy as fook! Kids loved it as I threw them in the car lol they could hardly stand up - sleepy plus strong winds :lol:

Prepped loads of food today, well lots of rice lol here's food for today;

Meal 1 - 90g Oats, 60 Whey - 6.30am

Meal 2 - 300g Rice, 200g Chicken - 8.30am

Meal 3 - 30g Oats, 40g Whey - 10.30am

Meal 4 - 300g Rice, 200g Chicken - 12.30pm

Meal 5 - 60g Oats, 60g Whey - 2.30pm

Training

Post workout will be 60g Whey

Meal 6 - 200g Chilli, 100g Rice

Then party food most likely lol Friends NYE party. Missus said she'll try and get me drunk - again! I'm sure she wants to rape me lol


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me Rob !

Meal 2 will take some eating !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Fu*k me Rob !
> 
> Meal 2 will take some eating !


That's long gone pmsl

Hungry again now


----------



## Ginger Ben

That looks a fun diet you got @luther1 prepping you?? Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks a fun diet you got @luther1 prepping you?? Pmsl


Agreed it ain't fun 

But needs must, a nice clear out to keep it simple too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good plan though mate. I'm pi55ed off with my xmas chub!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan though mate. I'm pi55ed off with my xmas chub!


It'll go with some cardio and some intense session mate. So don't drop those carbs yet!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Meals 3 and 4 done 

Easy peasey :beer:

Well carbed up for a chest session. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sweat

Afternoon schlappers,

Get that chest massive for tonight mate, also DB Kickbacks are secret weapon for use prior to any NYE photo posing opp's!

Have a good day all.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Afternoon schlappers,
> 
> Get that chest massive for tonight mate, also DB Kickbacks are secret weapon for use prior to any NYE photo posing opp's!
> 
> Have a good day all.


Pmsl, forgot the kickbacks 

Maybe staying in now lol I don't give two hoots tbh so I'm leaving it up to the missus


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, forgot the kickbacks
> 
> Maybe staying in now lol I don't give two hoots tbh so I'm leaving it up to the missus


Staying in [email protected] is the new going out


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Staying in [email protected] is the new going out


Pmsl. She'd still get fcuked if we went out


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. She'd still get fcuked if we went out


Yeah but who by?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah but who by?? Lol


Me and my maggot


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Me and my maggot


Flinty not mind you calling him Maggot on the forums?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Flinty not mind you calling him Maggot on the forums?


Nope


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Flinty not mind you calling him Maggot on the forums?


Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Nope





Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl


Hehehe, sat giggling to myself here... sooo childish...

Off to do some more chores and eat my 1 of 2 solid meals per day... bring it! Later lads!


----------



## TELBOR

Fooked!

Session update later


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and Tri's

Dumbbell Flyes warm up

10x10kg

10x10kg

Incline Bench (unknown bar weight so not included)

12x40kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

8x75kg

Pec Fly Machine

10x66kg

10x73kg

10x79kg

Seated Chest Press

10x3x50kg

Seated Dips

12x50kg

12x55kg

12x60kg

Then partials at the bottom of the movement then partials at the top to fry them!

Whey and dextrose soon as I'd done then just had a big jacket potatoe and 250g of chicken


----------



## Sweat

The dips, is that Bodyweight + 50-60kg? If so, good work mate.


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year Rob .. have a great one mate, hope you achieve all your goals for 2013 ..

365 days to make that difference mate !!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> The dips, is that Bodyweight + 50-60kg? If so, good work mate.


seated tricep press machine mate .. so no its kgs in plate weight


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> The dips, is that Bodyweight + 50-60kg? If so, good work mate.


As Flinty said   Quite a good machine to nail them off!!



flinty90 said:


> Happy new year Rob .. have a great one mate, hope you achieve all your goals for 2013 ..
> 
> 365 days to make that difference mate !!


You too mate 

Exactly that, 52 weeks to improve on the last 52!!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> seated tricep press machine mate .. so no its kgs in plate weight





R0BLET said:


> As Flinty said  Quite a good machine to nail them off!!


Ah yeah, mis-interpretted. One of the ones where you have a belt across your legs holding you down?

If so yeah, they are good to finish the workout. There is one in the hardcore gym that takes Oly plates, some guys were doing 3 plates per side on it. Strong triceps on those guys!


----------



## flinty90

Rob on your seated press did you manage 3 sets of 10 at 50 ???


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Rob on your seated press did you manage 3 sets of 10 at 50 ???


Flinty was spying on you and is trying to say you only got 10, 10 and then a 9... Rob you lying basterd!!!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Flinty was spying on you and is trying to say you only got 10, 10 and then a 9... Rob you lying basterd!!!


no i wanted him to stay on a heavy weight and keep doing sets of 8 until he got down to only managing 3 reps ...


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> no i wanted him to stay on a heavy weight and keep doing sets of 8 until he got down to only managing 3 reps ...


I prefered the mental image I had of you in full camo gear hiding behind the powercage making sure he is not cheating on form or reps...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Rob on your seated press did you manage 3 sets of 10 at 50 ???


Yes



flinty90 said:


> no i wanted him to stay on a heavy weight and keep doing sets of 8 until he got down to only managing 3 reps ...


Damn it, knew I'd missed something!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ah yeah, mis-interpretted. One of the ones where you have a belt across your legs holding you down?
> 
> If so yeah, they are good to finish the workout. There is one in the hardcore gym that takes Oly plates, some guys were doing 3 plates per side on it. Strong triceps on those guys!


So 60kg then 

Yeah it's a good one to wrap things up mate


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> So 60kg then
> 
> Yeah it's a good one to wrap things up mate


Meant 4 plates actually, but ya 80kg per arm, not sure if the frame itself weighs anything. Some of the items do and think this would as well.

Like this machine...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Meant 4 plates actually, but ya 80kg per arm, not sure if the frame itself weighs anything. Some of the items do and think this would as well.
> 
> Like this machine...
> 
> View attachment 105806


Looks a cool machine!!


----------



## flinty90

Rob this protein works chocolate whey mate is it any good.. i can not stand the chocolate Pro 10 stuff to be honest it makes me gap.. as an awful aftertaste IMO..

i need some nicer chocloate.. also still have to come and have a taste of this cherry bakewell and lemon one ..

Shame about the Pro 10 stuff as delivery was good, the strawberry is nice, but the chocolate is rank !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Rob this protein works chocolate whey mate is it any good.. i can not stand the chocolate Pro 10 stuff to be honest it makes me gap.. as an awful aftertaste IMO..
> 
> i need some nicer chocloate.. also still have to come and have a taste of this cherry bakewell and lemon one ..
> 
> Shame about the Pro 10 stuff as delivery was good, the strawberry is nice, but the chocolate is rank !!!


I've ordered some chocolate, more lemon and some banana. I'll keep some cherry Bakewell to a side for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I've ordered some chocolate, more lemon and some banana. I'll keep some cherry Bakewell to a side for you


Jesus either you're getting through loads of it or you need to buy more than 250g bags!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus either you're getting through loads of it or you need to buy more than 250g bags!


I'm trying em lol

Only got 500g bags to try it, a few 1kg bags have been ordered today


----------



## TELBOR

Happy new year ladies and gents :beer:

I was in bed at 10.30pm lol and woke up 12 hours later 

Needed it!!!!

Meal 1 - 3 Bacon, 5 eggs and Beans 

Meal 2 - 60g Oats, 60g Whey

Boulders with @flinty90 at 1pm.

Post workout Whey.

Got a big beef joint for dinner so that'll be nice 

Guess what.....weighted in seen as though it's 2013.

86.4kg on Sunday, 83.9kg today?!

But fúck it, scales are wànk lol

This is a morning snap, flat, zero pump and skinny  Grrrrrr.


----------



## Sweat

Happy new year mate and abs are starting to come out well, looking good buddy, keep it up.

Surprised you dropped weight, you are eating a fair bit. Crazy high metabolism you got, give it to me!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Happy new year mate and abs are starting to come out well, looking good buddy, keep it up.
> 
> Surprised you dropped weight, you are eating a fair bit. Crazy high metabolism you got, give it to me!!!


Grrrrrr, abs aren't my goal lol but thanks x

Told you, it's like a nuclear reactor pmsl. It thrives on me eating what I do and burns fat like you wouldn't believe - pure ecto 

But I ain't to fussed, I wore a t shirt last night that was a little loose 6 weeks ago and now it's tight. Happy about that


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Happy new year mate and abs are starting to come out well, looking good buddy, keep it up.
> 
> Surprised you dropped weight, you are eating a fair bit. Crazy high metabolism you got, give it to me!!!


hey im having it first mate for a few months lol !!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Grrrrrr, abs aren't my goal lol but thanks x
> 
> Told you, it's like a nuclear reactor pmsl. It thrives on me eating what I do and burns fat like you wouldn't believe - pure ecto
> 
> But I ain't to fussed, I wore a t shirt last night that was a little loose 6 weeks ago and now it's tight. Happy about that


Haha, it is soooo funny, we always want what doesn't come easy to us. You, same as my training partner has very little fat and I crave that, he just wants more size.

Nature of the beast I guess...


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Haha, it is soooo funny, we always want what doesn't come easy to us. You, same as my training partner has very little fat and I crave that, he just wants more size.
> 
> Nature of the beast I guess...


lol thats mine and robs pledge haha.. i want his waist he wants everything else of mine hahaha


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> lol thats mine and robs pledge haha.. i want his waist he wants everything else of mine hahaha


He even wants your infected johnson?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> He even wants your infected johnson?


yes but up his bum so it counts as a want lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, it is soooo funny, we always want what doesn't come easy to us. You, same as my training partner has very little fat and I crave that, he just wants more size.
> 
> Nature of the beast I guess...


The beast sucks!! Lol



flinty90 said:


> lol thats mine and robs pledge haha.. i want his waist he wants everything else of mine hahaha


If only 

Maybe when I go past 30 the metabolism will slow down pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> The beast sucks!! Lol
> 
> If only
> 
> Maybe when I *go past 30* the metabolism will slow down pmsl


Gotta get past 20 yet mate, look about 13 years old on the last photo!!! LMAO, only joking, don't cry, you look mahoosive on the avi!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Gotta get past 20 yet mate, look about 13 years old on the last photo!!! LMAO, only joking, don't cry, you look mahoosive on the avi!


Slag lol

30 next year  I take it as a compliment looking young :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Slag lol
> 
> 30 next year  I take it as a compliment looking young :beer:


To be honest, I was unsure if I was being a bit too cheeky then, but you can take the banter well I know. (Banter is the nick name for flinty's johnson)

You are looking great mate, my mate is a bit smaller than you but growing, just having to force feed himself sooo much. Like 5.5-6k calories, 90% of them clean, is very hard work at his 78-80kg weight.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> To be honest, I was unsure if I was being a bit too cheeky then, but you can take the banter well I know. (Banter is the nick name for flinty's johnson)
> 
> You are looking great mate, my mate is a bit smaller than you but growing, just having to force feed himself sooo much. Like 5.5-6k calories, 90% of them clean, is very hard work at his 78-80kg weight.


It is hard work mate, but no harder than the 100kg+ guys coming the opposite way.

I'll probably add in another shake to up cals each day to see if that helps for 4 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders Session

Seated Smith's Press

12x20kg

12x50kg

8x60kg

8x50kg

DB Side Raises

12x6kg

12x8kg

10x10kg

Partials Superset

10x24kg

12x6kg

Facepulls

12x32kg

12x36kg

10x40kg

Then 1 Set of Front Raises - @flinty90 can explained these lol

Basically lie back, hold DB's at side like hammer curl grip but bring forward whilst twisting grip so DB's are horizontal - A Front Raise movement 

10x8kg - Fried!!!

Then some core work to wrap up


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> It is hard work mate, but no harder than the 100kg+ guys coming the opposite way.
> 
> I'll probably add in another shake to up cals each day to see if that helps for 4 weeks


How many calories is your target now by the way? You don't seem to have any issues smashing the food in at least, got a good appetite on ya.

It is also trying to get your body to take all those calories on board and use them that is hard I guess, it'll just excrete a lot of it. I'd love to be sub 100kg, cannot wait till I see scales starting with a 9... few weeks to go yet though...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> How many calories is your target now by the way? You don't seem to have any issues smashing the food in at least, got a good appetite on ya.
> 
> It is also trying to get your body to take all those calories on board and use them that is hard I guess, it'll just excrete a lot of it. I'd love to be sub 100kg, cannot wait till I see scales starting with a 9... few weeks to go yet though...


Minimum of 3k a day, my maintenance would be 2400/2500.

You'll get there mate 

We all will eventually lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Minimum of 3k a day, my maintenance would be 2400/2500.
> 
> You'll get there mate
> 
> We all will eventually lol


Ya mate, consistency consistency consistency.

Bloke I was talking to in the gym today is lean as fook and looks great, natty he claims, might be the case. But anyway, he is about 85kg and bulking at the moment, taking in 2 x 1k shakes plus his other 4-5 meals and still barely adding any weight. Must have an amazing metabolism, he never does any cardio, but his training regime is weird as fook. Today for instance was Legs and Shoulders, he goes straight from Pressing 40kg DB's into Squatting 120kg with no breaks, ultra cardio....


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Ya mate, consistency consistency consistency.
> 
> Bloke I was talking to in the gym today is lean as fook and looks great, natty he claims, might be the case. But anyway, he is about 85kg and bulking at the moment, taking in 2 x 1k shakes plus his other 4-5 meals and still barely adding any weight. Must have an amazing metabolism, he never does any cardio, but his training regime is weird as fook. Today for instance was Legs and Shoulders, he goes straight from Pressing 40kg DB's into Squatting 120kg with no breaks, ultra cardio....


Mate its the clean cals that make the difference...

My mentor recomps on nearly 10,000 cals per day ... but its all clean its utilised so easily by the body mate ...


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Mate its the clean cals that make the difference...
> 
> My mentor recomps on nearly 10,000 cals per day ... but its all clean its utilised so easily by the body mate ...


Haha, that is class, must have some serious muscle mass to have maint around that area! Brute.

My bro is taking in 6k or so per day but he is Ironman Triathlete, so running, swimming and cycling a fooking ton every week. His last race he burnt about 8k calories from that one race alone!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ya mate, consistency consistency consistency.
> 
> Bloke I was talking to in the gym today is lean as fook and looks great, natty he claims, might be the case. But anyway, he is about 85kg and bulking at the moment, taking in 2 x 1k shakes plus his other 4-5 meals and still barely adding any weight. Must have an amazing metabolism, he never does any cardio, but his training regime is weird as fook. Today for instance was Legs and Shoulders, he goes straight from Pressing 40kg DB's into Squatting 120kg with no breaks, ultra cardio....


Similar to me then 

I could probably finish each day with a 1500/2000k shake but would sleep shít lol isn't worth it tbh.

Morning bulk shake would probably put me off meal 2, my solid meal. Don't really want that to happen.

I throw in a few bulk shakes a week but nothing OTT.

Anyway, just had some BEEF!!!!!



NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Mate its the clean cals that make the difference...
> 
> My mentor recomps on nearly 10,000 cals per day ... but its all clean its utilised so easily by the body mate ...


Put that pic of BB up


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Put that pic of BB up


no mate i dont know if he would like that !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Similar to me then
> 
> I could probably finish each day with a 1500/2000k shake but would sleep shít lol isn't worth it tbh.
> 
> Morning bulk shake would probably put me off meal 2, my solid meal. Don't really want that to happen.
> 
> I throw in a few bulk shakes a week but nothing OTT.
> 
> Anyway, just had some BEEF!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 105906
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!


Like it well done then......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Like it well done then......


i like blood in mine


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Like it well done then......


I do on joints for some reason lol

Steaks I like Blood


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All, well... all 3 of you pmsl

Legs today, got some bits to do today so I booked the day off.

Meal 1 - 60g Whey, 60g Oats and Grapefruit


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning All, well... all 3 of you pmsl
> 
> Legs today, got some bits to do today so I booked the day off.
> 
> Meal 1 - 60g Whey, 60g Oats and Grapefruit


Have a good one broski


----------



## TELBOR

R0BLET said:


> Morning All, well... all 3 of you pmsl
> 
> Legs today, got some bits to do today so I booked the day off.
> 
> Meal 1 - 60g Whey, 60g Oats and Grapefruit


Morning shake changed, legs days isn't it 

90g Whey, 90g oats and 30g of PB with 450ml Skimmed Milk

With the grapefruit looks like this so far, 1100 cals.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning shake changed, legs days isn't it
> 
> 90g Whey, 90g oats and 30g of PB with 450ml Skimmed Milk
> 
> With the grapefruit looks like this so far, 1100 cals.
> 
> View attachment 106003


 fat cnut


----------



## Sweat

Morning Rob, nice start to the day calorie wise, I just nailed my morning smoothie, it is approx 650 calories though so nothing compared to yours.

Enjoy legs!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning Rob, nice start to the day calorie wise, I just nailed my morning smoothie, it is approx 650 calories though so nothing compared to yours.
> 
> Enjoy legs!


Morning mate 

What's your "Smoothie" then?


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate
> 
> What's your "Smoothie" then?


Smoothie makes it sound better than it is to be fair, 300ml semi milk, 1 banana, oats, 2 scoops whey, 20g l-glut, 5g creatine, 3g taurine. Job done.

Fairly boring, but mixes well in the blender and fills me up well.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Smoothie makes it sound better than it is to be fair, 300ml semi milk, 1 banana, oats, 2 scoops whey, 20g l-glut, 5g creatine, 3g taurine. Job done.
> 
> Fairly boring, but mixes well in the blender and fills me up well.


Very nice mate, I always forget all the other shizzle I have in the cupboard.

Think I'll dig the superfood xs out today and have some later


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Very nice mate, I always forget all the other shizzle I have in the cupboard.
> 
> Think I'll dig the superfood xs out today and have some later


I remember reading about that stuff over on t-nation or something, it is basically tons of nutrients and vitamins etc all crushed down?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I remember reading about that stuff over on t-nation or something, it is basically tons of nutrients and vitamins etc all crushed down?


Pretty much mate, think it's 11 fruit and veg in a 5g scoop lol

Tastes like shít


----------



## TELBOR

Been home about 30 mins, been to get the wheels in motion for my future with the missus - time to save some money lol

Anywho, nipped in the butcher's on the way home.

3kg chicken

1kg Rump

1lb Bacon - weekend treat 

£25 :beer:

And he's used my code for theproteinworks :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Been home about 30 mins, been to get the wheels in motion for my future with the missus - time to save some money lol
> 
> Anywho, nipped in the butcher's on the way home.
> 
> 3kg chicken
> 
> 1kg Rump
> 
> 1lb Bacon - weekend treat
> 
> £25 :beer:
> 
> And he's used my code for theproteinworks :beer:


Paperwork done is it? Good work.

Nice shopping trip not a bad deal that. Now go and train your legs ya kant


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Paperwork done is it? Good work.
> 
> Nice shopping trip not a bad deal that. Now go and train your legs ya kant


Sort of, if your talking divorce that was signed off at the weekend lol just gotta wait for the last bit :beer:

Yeah he looks after me, on mobile number terms now 

Legs are done, here's a couple of pics just taken;



Yes I have a small cóck!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You got one of those circus mirrors?

Mr freak quads! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You got one of those circus mirrors?
> 
> Mr freak quads! Lol


Cheers :beer:

Session was as follows;

15 Mins Treadmill, steady jog.

Box Squats

10x100kg

10x100kg

10x100kg

10x100kg

10x100kg

Calf Press (seated)

10x84kg

10x84kg

10x100kg

10x113kg (toes pointing in)

10x113kg (toes pointing out)

Leg Extensions

10x42kg

10x42kg

10x42kg

10x47kg

Dropset

7x52kg

7x32kg

7x18kg

Finished off on 5 mins incline treadmill.

Done 

Post workout shake, 60g Whey, 50g Dextrose.

Then 300g Rump, 180g Brussels and Broccoli, Sweet potatoe Jacket .


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sort of, if your talking divorce that was signed off at the weekend lol just gotta wait for the last bit :beer:
> 
> Yeah he looks after me, on mobile number terms now
> 
> Legs are done, here's a couple of pics just taken;
> 
> View attachment 106097
> 
> 
> Yes I have a small cóck!!
> 
> View attachment 106098


Why the pi$$ stained pants mate? At least put a fresh pair on!!!


----------



## Sweat

Nice squatting by the way, lot of good reps @ 100kg.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Why the pi$$ stained pants mate? At least put a fresh pair on!!!


Tbh they were sweaty as fúck when I left the gym lol so there probably are stains on them now 



Sweat said:


> Nice squatting by the way, lot of good reps @ 100kg.


Thanks, prefer box squats. Àss to grass wouldn't be that heavy lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Tbh they were sweaty as fúck when I left the gym lol so there probably are stains on them now
> 
> Thanks, prefer box squats. Àss to grass wouldn't be that heavy lol


Haha!

Not done a ton of box squats myself to be fair, found them hard when I have tried. Also on my squatting I only go to below parallel, I defo go below, but will not go ATG unless it is a light set. Not interested in ATG to be honest.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha!
> 
> Not done a ton of box squats myself to be fair, found them hard when I have tried. Also on my squatting I only go to below parallel, I defo go below, but will not go ATG unless it is a light set. Not interested in ATG to be honest.


My knees can't take them tbh, so ATG isn't something I'll be doing this side of Christmas pmsl


----------



## liam0810

Do you touch and go on the box squats or do you completely sit down and then up mate?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Do you touch and go on the box squats or do you completely sit down and then up mate?


Pause, but don't sit, then go.

I use a bench as the box 

@flinty90 has been going through loads with me for concentrating on the negatives for constant tension then power back through the positives.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pause, but don't sit, then go.
> 
> I use a bench as the box
> 
> @flinty90 has been acting as my box for me so I concentrate on the negatives for constant tension in my rectum.


Ah nice, corrected for you by the way.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Ah nice, corrected for you by the way.


fraid not...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All!

Back to work today, but only a team meeting at Manchester 

Still packed my own grub even though food is provided, can never expect too much at these meetings lol

Meal 1 - 90g Whey, 90g oats 6.30am

Meal 2 - 100g Rice, 100g Chicken 9am

Meal 3 - 60g Whey, 30g Oats 12pm

Along with anything available that's remotely meat and clean lol

Meal 4 - 150g Rice, 150g Chicken

Meal 5 - 60g Whey, 60g Oats

Train Chest hopefully.

Post Workout Whey and Dextrose

Then either chilli or steak for tea 

And whey with PB before bed.


----------



## Sweat

Do you blend all the oats into your whey shakes ahead of time or just shake them and half drink half munch it down?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Do you blend all the oats into your whey shakes ahead of time or just shake them and half drink half munch it down?


Spot on, chugg and chew


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Spot on, chugg and chew


I blend them if I can be a$$ed, prefer it to "chugg and chew" lol, but either way they go down the neck.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I blend them if I can be a$$ed, prefer it to "chugg and chew" lol, but either way they go down the neck.


Lol, so long as I eat em I'm happy 

But I'll blend them sometimes too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Buy the powdered ones you nancy's and then they go down so much easier


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Buy the powdered ones you nancy's and then they go down so much easier


What what?!

Not heard of these, expensive?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> What what?!
> 
> Not heard of these, expensive?


Not really if you factor in the convenience. The Protein Works do them in natural and flavoured versions. Check them out, they are awesome as they mix easily (with a wire ball shaker) and just thickens the shake nicely. No chewing required 

About £8.50 for 4kg I think so more expensive than normal but they don't make you gag!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcuking big quads roblet!!

Btw my legs are leaner than yours  (but smaller) haha


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Buy the powdered ones you nancy's and then they go down so much easier


I don't mind tbh.

Got some TPW coming though 



Fatstuff said:


> Fcuking big quads roblet!!
> 
> Btw my legs are leaner than yours  (but smaller) haha


Thanks and good work, mine never get defined. They're lean but not defined lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I don't mind tbh.
> 
> Got some TPW coming though
> 
> Thanks and good work, mine never get defined. They're lean but not defined lol


This year is year of the leg for me I think lol - wouldn't mind a decent set of quads like yours!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> This year is year of the leg for me I think lol - wouldn't mind a decent set of quads like yours!!


Mate, people have been ribbing me about legs and not training them but I do have a case lol

Work trousers are a cúnt!! Oversized for waist to cover quads pmsl Grrrrrr.

Take a snap of yours Stan


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Mate, people have been ribbing me about legs and not training them but I do have a case lol
> 
> Work trousers are a cúnt!! Oversized for waist to cover quads pmsl Grrrrrr.
> 
> Take a snap of yours Stan


Your a proper pic chaser lol. I'll see what I can do later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuking big quads roblet!!
> 
> Btw my legs are leaner than yours  (but smaller) haha


Optical illusion as the rest of him is so small


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Your a proper pic chaser lol. I'll see what I can do later


You better!!

And Luther needs to update with some lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Optical illusion as the rest of him is so small


'Tis true


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You better!!
> 
> And Luther needs to update with some lol
> 
> 'Tis true


Pmsl I'm starting to think @luther1 is just a really fat bird in America who gets off on perving at the pics in our journals


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I'm starting to think @luther1 is just a really fat bird in America who gets off on perving at the pics in our journals


Good shout! And he did blow Flinty out at the weekend....... I think your onto something Benjamin :lol:


----------



## tyramhall

Afternoon mate. Great progress on your quads!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. Great progress on your quads!


Untrained for 6 month's pmsl

Cheers though :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Good pins roblet,well done on that!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Good pins roblet,well done on that!


Pmsl, I'm getting more credit than usual for my least trained muscle group 

Tbh I do want to smash my legs week in week out this year. Not really after growth, just better shape 

Thanks though mate :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Just had a flick through mate. Looks like you've put tons of effort into your legs, how often do you train them? Great effort by the way mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Just had a flick through mate. Looks like you've put tons of effort into your legs, how often do you train them? Great effort by the way mate.


Just once every 26 weeks mate 

Lol.

I used to smash legs religiously each week when I started out, guessing I was doing it right and I was squatting 150/160kg 

Knees are fooked though !!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I'm getting more credit than usual for my least trained muscle group
> 
> Tbh I do want to smash my legs week in week out this year. Not really after growth, just better shape
> 
> Thanks though mate :beer:


Now remember what me and Rep used to nag people to do?

And your least trained area is turning into your strongest mmmmm,more rest for other muscle groups and less for legs will give you the shape and cuts you seek imo


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Now remember what me and Rep used to nag people to do?
> 
> And your least trained area is turning into your strongest mmmmm,more rest for other muscle groups and less for legs will give you the shape and cuts you seek imo


Agreed mate 

Anywho, morning all!!

Cooking chicken off at 4.55am, on a Friday..... bloody hell lol

Doing chest today, so had yesterday as my rest day. Was a long one yesterday and I came home to a virused up missus lol

So I fed and watered her bless her.

Meal 1 - 80g Whey, 90g Oats

In Crewe today, should be done just after lunch


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Cooking at that time! Dedication to the cause if ever I heard it! Have a good one mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Cooking at that time! Dedication to the cause if ever I heard it! Have a good one mate.


Haha, thanks mate  You too.


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 2 going down - 100g Rice, 100g Chicken

Quite a nice day outside, nice and fresh


----------



## TELBOR

Oooh, possibly some good news job wise...... as in no further than 20 mins from home each day!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Richie186

Good luck with that mate.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate
> 
> Anywho, morning all!!
> 
> Cooking chicken off at 4.55am, on a Friday..... bloody hell lol
> 
> Doing chest today, so had yesterday as my rest day. Was a long one yesterday and I came home to a virused up missus lol
> 
> So I fed and watered her bless her.
> 
> Meal 1 - 80g Whey, 90g Oats
> 
> In Crewe today, should be done just after lunch


Morning mate, cooking food before 5am... lol, dedication mate.

Enjoy chest session later captain.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good luck with that mate.


Thanks Rich, it's internal so I'm hopeful :beer:



Sweat said:


> Morning mate, cooking food before 5am... lol, dedication mate.
> 
> Enjoy chest session later captain.


Dedication/Stupidity pmsl

Will do mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck mate, those big wigs from HQ you had with you before xmas must have been impressed..........with your tea making skills lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate, those big wigs from HQ you had with you before xmas must have been impressed..........with your tea making skills lol


Pmsl, wouldn't be anything else 

Thanks mate. Fingers crossed :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate, those big wigs from HQ you had with you before xmas must have been impressed..........with your rim licking skills lol


Amended/corrected for you Ben.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Amended/corrected for you Ben.


I reckon Rob has the brownest nose in the company lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon Rob has the brownest nose in the company lol


If only lol I'd be the MD like you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If only lol I'd be the MD like you


Haha touche!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha touche!


Hehehe.

Well hungry today 

Just had another load of rice lol

I'll have Meal 3 at 12 ish, more rice and chicken with a shake too.

Should be in the gym at 4, whoop whoop!


----------



## liam0810

Your inbox is full gay boy! But yes I did. Did you?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Your inbox is full gay boy! But yes I did. Did you?


Yes. Inbox is free now Lover  x


----------



## TELBOR

Chest Session

Warm up Flyes

10x10kgx2

Decline Smith's Machine

12x40kg

10x60kg

8x70kg

Edit;

6x80kg

Not massive I know, but very slow negatives, as slow as I could anyway. Really felt it all across my chest though 

Pec Fly Machine

10x66kg

10x73kg

10x79kg

Chest Press

10x39kg

10x52kg

10x59kg

Dropset

10x63kg

8x32kg

6x18kg

Seated Dips

12x36kg

10x45kg

10x63kg

Dropset

10x83kg

8x45kg

6x18kg

Partials with 18kgx20

Done and pumped to fúck!

Whey and dextrose now, steak for dinner.


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Chest Session
> 
> Warm up Flyes
> 
> 10x10kgx2
> 
> Decline Smith's Machine
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x70kg
> 
> Not massive I know, but very slow negatives, as slow as I could anyway. Really felt it all across my chest though
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 10x66kg
> 
> 10x73kg
> 
> 10x79kg
> 
> Chest Press
> 
> 10x39kg
> 
> 10x52kg
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 10x63kg
> 
> 8x32kg
> 
> 6x18kg
> 
> Seated Dips
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 10x45kg
> 
> 10x63kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 10x83kg
> 
> 8x45kg
> 
> 6x18kg
> 
> Partials with 18kgx20
> 
> Done and pumped to fúck!
> 
> Whey and dextrose now, steak for dinner.


Loads of work there mate, not surprised your pumped. Pretty strong on the declines using slow negs. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Loads of work there mate, not surprised your pumped. Pretty strong on the declines using slow negs. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, just realised I missed off the last set;

6x80kg 

Still not counting that bar, it's like a feather pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Evening All!

Food today has been spot on.

Lots of Rice, Lots of Chicken, a few shakes and now 300g Rump, 100g Brussels and a 200g Sweet Potatoe 

And guess what, I'm going to have butter on it too - Lurpak slightly salted..... and what bitches?!

Lol.

Then I'm going to give the Banana whey from Protein Works a bash 

Tri and chest getting very tight already, I love it!


----------



## Fatstuff

butters better for u than most crap lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> butters better for u than most crap lol


Certainly is mate. Stay away from most spreadable things tbh... except PB of course


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Certainly is mate. Stay away from most spreadable things tbh... except PB of course


i am going to invest in some PB when i start to increase my cals again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i am going to invest in some PB when i start to increase my cals again


Flash cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i am going to invest in some PB when i start to increase my cals again


What!!!! U don't stock PB ?? :ban:



Ginger Ben said:


> Flash cnut


Pmsl, made me chuckle


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> What!!!! U don't stock PB ?? :ban:
> 
> Pmsl, made me chuckle


no mate, its too easy to underestimate my cals with it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All!

Currently sat getting fresh air pmsl

Threw up earlier, hot with shakes too, think I have this virus coming lol

But, I'm at the gym ready for a back session


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Currently sat getting fresh air pmsl
> 
> Threw up earlier, hot with shakes too, think I have this virus coming lol
> 
> But, I'm at the gym ready for a back session


Not good mate. Took me 2 damn weeks to shake that bug and I'm never ill. Hope it's nothing other than a stomach bug mate, enjoy your session.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope flinty has a mop and bucket with him!

Chin up mate, hope you shake it off soon.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Currently sat getting fresh air pmsl
> 
> Threw up earlier, hot with shakes too, think I have this virus coming lol
> 
> But, I'm at the gym ready for a back session


Morning sickness... I knew it, you was looking well fat in your last lot of photo's!! Rob's pregnant!!

 Get well soon matey.


----------



## Young_Monster

R0BLET said:


> So he has no bóllocks and is ginger? Sounds like a good catch


----------



## TELBOR

Feeling better now chumps, glad I went rather than feeling sorry for myself lol

Back Session

Lat Pulldowns Close Grip

12x39kg

12x45kg

12x66kg

Each set at a different angle, going further back each set.

Then Reverse Grip @ 45º Angle

12x39kg

Bent over Oly Bar Rows

12x60kg

12x80kg

12x80kg

Romanian Dead Lifts

12x80kg

12x100kg

Rack Pull

10x130kg

Cable Single Arm Rows

12x15kg

12x17kg

12x19kg

Cable Both Arm Rows (High Pulley, Down into Bottom of Ribs)

10x39kg

10x39kg

Then 20 mins walking on treadmill.

No post workout shake, for obvious reasons lol

Farting like a cúnt during the session, was disgusting lol


----------



## Richie186

Sweat said:


> Morning sickness... I knew it, you was looking well fat in your last lot of photo's!! Rob's pregnant!!
> 
> Get well soon matey.


Robs ultrasound!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Robs ultrasound!
> View attachment 106484


Pmsl, bigger than me


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Feeling better now chumps, glad I went rather than feeling sorry for myself lol
> 
> Back Session
> 
> Lat Pulldowns Close Grip
> 
> 12x39kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x66kg
> 
> Each set at a different angle, going further back each set.
> 
> Then Reverse Grip @ 45º Angle
> 
> 12x39kg
> 
> Bent over Oly Bar Rows
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> Romanian Dead Lifts
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 12x100kg
> 
> Rack Pull
> 
> 10x130kg
> 
> Peek a boos
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps @32 kg
> 
> Cable Single Arm Rows
> 
> 12x15kg
> 
> 12x17kg
> 
> 12x19kg
> 
> Cable Both Arm Rows (High Pulley, Down into Bottom of Ribs)
> 
> 10x39kg
> 
> 10x39kg
> 
> Then 20 mins walking on treadmill.
> 
> No post workout shake, for obvious reasons lol
> 
> Farting like a cúnt during the session, was disgusting lol


missed the peek a boos out bro


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> missed the peek a boos out bro


I knew it looked a bit off!

So plus Peek-a-boo's 

12x39kg

12x39kg

12x45kg

These fry my forearms! Really feel tension on negatives all way through lats though :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

Peek a boo's ??


----------



## flinty90

jon-kent said:


> Peek a boo's ??


its more like a close overhand grip pulldown mate to your chin as if your saying peek a boo over the top of bar... really hits back nicely


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Peek a boo's ??


As Flinty said mate


----------



## jon-kent

flinty90 said:


> its more like a close overhand grip pulldown mate to your chin as if your saying peek a boo over the top of bar... really hits back nicely


Cool cheers guys ! :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent

@R0BLET

Delivery just turned up ! Pics im my journal lol. Wheres your stash ?? Pics or noprotein haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> @R0BLET
> 
> Delivery just turned up ! Pics im my journal lol. Wheres your stash ?? Pics or noprotein haha


Pmsl, I've seen it!

You have a lovely gash 

I'll see what I can do lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Back is in bits today, legs have about recovered and chest is still lovely and tight - buzzing   

Bacon and Eggs Breakfast with oats and whey too - Its Sunday lol

Not much on today, just spend times with the little ladies and missus. Did fancy swimming but it's that time of the month 

Going to have to make sure I get a session in each night this week and make them count! Going down south Friday night till Sunday night, Ilford to be precise lol

Have a good day you lot!!


----------



## biglbs

Normaly i would come beast you in Ilford mate,but i have too much sh1t on next weekend:cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Normaly i would come beast you in Ilford mate,but i have too much sh1t on next weekend:cursing:


Is that where you live mate?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Is that where you live mate?


No ,southend on sea but it is only half an hour away


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No ,southend on sea but it is only half an hour away


That is a shame


----------



## TELBOR

Unpumped and a bit bloated, still see abs pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ribs, those are ribs slim


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ribs, those are ribs slim


Defo ribs at the side mate, those never disappear lol


----------



## jon-kent

Looking good mate !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Fecking Mondays.

Up and sipping on some coffee, day out with my boss again  only comes once a month but seems more than that lol

Anywho, food is prepped ans I WILL make sure I eat it even if he's with me.

Here's food until I get in.

Meal 1 - Oats and whey

Meal 2 - 175g Rice, 100g Chicken

Meal 3 - Oats and Whey with PB

Meal 4 - Same and 2

Meal 5 - Pre Workout Oats and whey

Training, whey and dextrose when done then home for a solid meat and veg meal.

So a typical day lol

Shoulders tonight, it'll be a simple seated Smith's press, side raises, rears then the flex lewis raises to finish off as per flinty's session


----------



## Another Excuse

Hope you have a good day even with the boss!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Fecking Mondays.
> 
> Up and sipping on some coffee, day out with my boss again  only comes once a month but seems more than that lol
> 
> Anywho, food is prepped ans I WILL make sure I eat it even if he's with me.
> 
> Here's food until I get in.
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats and whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 175g Rice, 100g Chicken
> 
> Meal 3 - Oats and Whey with PB
> 
> Meal 4 - Same and 2
> 
> Meal 5 - Pre Workout Oats and whey
> 
> Training, whey and dextrose when done then home for a solid meat and veg meal.
> 
> So a typical day lol
> 
> Shoulders tonight, it'll be a simple seated Smith's press, side raises, rears then the flex lewis raises to finish off as per flinty's session


Have a good week bro.. will give you a ring midweek to break things up for me lol ...

i have over 1200 meteres of 180 mm diameter electric to weld this week im going to be fcukin smashed to bits 36 kg per 6 metre length welding into 130 metre lengths DOH !!!

my back legs shoulders and arms will be fcuked lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

oh and good luck with those things we were talking about in gym mate hope you get one that suits bro X


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Hope you have a good day even with the boss!


Morning mate, thanks 



flinty90 said:


> Have a good week bro.. will give you a ring midweek to break things up for me lol ...
> 
> i have over 1200 meteres of 180 mm diameter electric to weld this week im going to be fcukin smashed to bits 36 kg per 6 metre length welding into 130 metre lengths DOH !!!
> 
> my back legs shoulders and arms will be fcuked lol !!!


Pmsl, you are going to be battered!

Sounds like plenty to do mate.



flinty90 said:


> oh and good luck with those things we were talking about in gym mate hope you get one that suits bro X


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning skip, have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon!

I've actually managed to eat whilst out with the gaffa lol

Mainly because he was late and he's going early


----------



## jon-kent

You got rid of your winter coat mate ? :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You got rid of your winter coat mate ? :laugh:


Sold the fúcker lol

On another note, weekly weigh in puts me back up to 86.1kg

Ready to smash the fúck out of boulders later!!!


----------



## flinty90

was going to ring ya bro but remembered you had gaffer with ya x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> was going to ring ya bro but remembered you had gaffer with ya x


Wouldn't have worried, sounds like the cvnt does less work than Rob!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Sold the fúcker lol
> 
> On another note, weekly weigh in puts me back up to 86.1kg
> 
> Ready to smash the fúck out of boulders later!!!


Haha what the fvck is all this kg business ?? Just had to google how much you weigh :lol:

13.5 stone ! BEAST !!! Good job mate ! Keep on keeping on !


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Wouldn't have worried, sounds like the cvnt does less work than Rob!


fcuk off bro thats surely impossible lol...


----------



## flinty90

jon-kent said:


> Haha what the fvck is all this kg business ?? Just had to google how much you weigh :lol:
> 
> 13.5 stone ! BEAST !!! Good job mate ! Keep on keeping on !


real men weigh in kilos lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> was going to ring ya bro but remembered you had gaffer with ya x


I would answer anyway, lol

Kidding, I'd ignore you and tell him it's only my boyfriend :wub:



Ginger Ben said:


> Wouldn't have worried, sounds like the cvnt does less work than Rob!


Hmmm, that's impossible mate 



jon-kent said:


> Haha what the fvck is all this kg business ?? Just had to google how much you weigh :lol:
> 
> 13.5 stone ! BEAST !!! Good job mate ! Keep on keeping on !


Massive! I'll do 4k cals today and probably lose 5kg pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sort your sig out bro :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Haha that might as well be in chinese Rob :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sort your sig out bro :lol:


Why lol? What's the crack?



jon-kent said:


> Haha that might as well be in chinese Rob :laugh:


Yuk! I'm strict young man pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Why lol? What's the crack?


Nothing, just looks a little bare


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sort your sig out bro :lol:


What is this?Ginger protein?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> What is this?Ginger protein?


I matched their corporate colours, what can I say?! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I matched their corporate colours, what can I say?! :lol:


You could say,,,,poor cvnts!


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies!

Shoulders at 8 ish, got in and had dinner as soon as I could rather than going to the gym.

Pork chops, Brussels and a sweet spud 

I'll post session up later


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Shoulders at 8 ish, got in and had dinner as soon as I could rather than going to the gym.
> 
> Pork chops, Brussels and a sweet spud
> 
> I'll post session up later


Awww man, real food !


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> What is this?Ginger protein?


It better fcuking not be! I'm not waking up with a carrot top!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Awww man, real food !


Yes real food lol

Brussels pass through me very quickly pmsl felt sorry for anyone near me tonight! Flinty will tell you all about them 



liam0810 said:


> It better fcuking not be! I'm not waking up with a carrot top!


Starts on your bõllocks first mate :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yes real food lol
> 
> Brussels pass through me very quickly pmsl felt sorry for anyone near me tonight! Flinty will tell you all about them
> 
> Starts on your bõllocks first mate :lol:


That's ok they're smooooooth!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> That's ok they're smooooooth!


Ah, the school boy look


----------



## TELBOR

Anyway, bad timing at 8pm!

Especially chest fúcking Monday! All benches, all racks, all smiths in use.

Had to use the poo machines 

But, still gave it a good crack. Was soaked in sweat come the end 

Seated Shoulder Press

4x15

Side Lateral Raise Machine

5x15

Rear Flyes

4x15

Nothing staggering weight wise, except side Lateral machine is getting quite good for me 

Gutted I couldn't do some proper pressing so finished off on kneeling dumbbell press with 3 sets of 12 @ 10kg (top weight in this part of gym)

Just prepped all food for tomorrow, yes.... chicken and rice lol

Shower and sexy time - alone probably.


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> It better fcuking not be! I'm not waking up with a carrot top!


It looks like you may pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Rob when you get hench,all you do is growl and machines become vacant real quick:lol:


----------



## Another Excuse

Hate the new year resolution people! Could you not have just got really close and then used the farting power of the Brussels to vacate the area?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Rob when you get hench,all you do is growl and machines become vacant real quick:lol:


Pmsl, when that day comes I'll let you know 



Another Excuse said:


> Hate the new year resolution people! Could you not have just got really close and then used the farting power of the Brussels to vacate the area?


Lol, it's a thought


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me I'm tired! Just arrived in Shrewsbury, only a 2 hour drive lol

Falling to sleep on the way here pmsl

Shoulders feeling tight which is good 

Was going to do chest but I think I'll give the upper body a rest and do legs instead.

Then back tomorrow and chest Thursday then that's it for the week 

Edit - 4,100 cals yesterday


----------



## Ginger Ben

Christ that's an early start! Went to a wedding near shrewsbury in September, not a lot there really!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ that's an early start! Went to a wedding near shrewsbury in September, not a lot there really!


Bloody is lol

And yes, it's a baron place pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ffs, forgot to pack a knife and fork! Plastic spoon to the rescue 

And my chicken was over cooked lol dryer than a nuns ...... you know what 

Anywho, sat on about 1500 cals so far, easy peasey


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ffs, forgot to pack a knife and fork! Plastic spoon to the rescue
> 
> And my chicken was over cooked lol dryer than a nuns ...... you know what
> 
> Anywho, sat on about 1500 cals so far, easy peasey


Doing better than me, only on 650 so far! pmsl won't grow so much as a beard at this rate, to the kitchen!!


----------



## TELBOR

> Doing better than me, only on 650 so far! pmsl won't grow so much as a beard at this rate, to the kitchen!!


Lol, get eating you junkie!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, get eating you junkie!


I have had 100mg test prop


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I have had 100mg test prop


That's fine then, more gear and less food works I think :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's fine then, more gear and less food works I think :whistling:


Up to 1500 now, gotta love eggs and pb! Not together...!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Will get some sushi for train ride home and got a chicken breast in fridge to have before dinner, which is chicken fajitas!  One of my favourites


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Will get some sushi for train ride home and got a chicken breast in fridge to have before dinner, which is chicken fajitas!  One of my favourites


Get some soreen bread lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Get some soreen bread lol


 :drool: and loads of real butter :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> :drool: and loads of real butter :drool:


Doesn't hurt me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Off to work, got an interview later - fingers crossed! Then I won't be posting at 5.30 each day lol

All food is prepped as per usual, rice, chicken, shakes and it's chilli for dinner tonight 

Toodle pip!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Nearly finished here, 20 mins till bedtime. Best of luck with your interview mate, have a good one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck with the interview mate


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks gents :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck with interview mate, what's the job? Let us know how it goes laters!!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Good luck with interview mate, what's the job? Let us know how it goes laters!!


Thanks mate 

Just an account manager job, hopefully my good looks and charisma will pay off........ pmsl


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Just an account manager job, hopefully my good looks and charisma will pay off........ pmsl


Account manager sounds alright. You are fcked on the second part of your reply though


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Off to work, got an interview later - fingers crossed! Then I won't be posting at 5.30 each day lol
> 
> All food is prepped as per usual, rice, chicken, shakes and it's chilli for dinner tonight
> 
> Toodle pip!


Morning jouster.

All the best with the interview, sure you will nail it. If looks like it is going down the pan, rip your shirt off and give them a double bicep pose... if nothing else they may feel sorry for you and give you it regardless... could be worth a try...


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Just an account manager job, hopefully my good looks and charisma will pay off........ pmsl


Good luck mate,they may well be shocked by you mass and offer you accounts director...Good luck though


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Account manager sounds alright. You are fcked on the second part of your reply though


Lol, I think your right! It's a bloke interviewing me 



Sweat said:


> Morning jouster.
> 
> All the best with the interview, sure you will nail it. If looks like it is going down the pan, rip your shirt off and give them a double bicep pose... if nothing else they may feel sorry for you and give you it regardless... could be worth a try...


Morning Slim!

Thanks mate and thanks for yet another sound piece of advice. I'll go with a lat spread though and possibly a quad pose


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I think your right! It's a bloke interviewing me
> 
> Morning Slim!
> 
> Thanks mate and thanks for yet another sound piece of advice. I'll go with a lat spread though and possibly a quad pose


Jobs yours for sure then.

Your welcome for my advice, fountain of useless help from me...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Good luck mate,they may well be shocked by you mass and offer you accounts director...Good luck though


Mass as in massive head 

Thanks mate 



Sweat said:


> Jobs yours for sure then.
> 
> Your welcome for my advice, fountain of useless help from me...


Your a true gent


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Mass as in massive head
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Sorry i put MASS should have read MESS!PMSL
> 
> Your a true gent


----------



## Dangerous20

Good luck pal! What do you do now for a living I seem to have missed that part!?


----------



## TELBOR

Dangerous20 said:


> Good luck pal! What do you do now for a living I seem to have missed that part!?


Thanks mate, I haven't said lol

Some people know, but I can't divulge - company I work for has a social network policy blah blah blah

But I'm field based, auditing and negotiation. Also, a slow death pmsl


----------



## Dangerous20

Ahhhh hairy muff

But if I were you I wouldn't give up being James Bond to be an account manager! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Dangerous20 said:


> Ahhhh hairy muff
> 
> But if I were you I wouldn't give up being James Bond to be an account manager! Lol


He's got nothing on me lol

Anywho, meal 2 has just been demolished!

150g Rice

150g Chicken

Finished on 3600 cals yesterday

Similar today if not more


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Off to work, got an interview later - fingers crossed! Then I won't be posting at 5.30 each day lol
> 
> All food is prepped as per usual, rice, chicken, shakes and it's chilli for dinner tonight
> 
> Toodle pip!


GOOD LUCK DUDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah fvuck all that 5:30am sh1t lol, the other day i was still in bed at about 8am with eyes like pi$$ holes in the snow checking on here and realised that you'd posted in my journal at 5:30am and i genuinly shook my head and thought "fcuk that the poor fcuker" :lol:

Chilli for me tonight as well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> GOOD LUCK DUDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah fvuck all that 5:30am sh1t lol, the other day i was still in bed at about 8am with eyes like pi$$ holes in the snow checking on here and realised that you'd posted in my journal at 5:30am and i genuinly shook my head and thought "fcuk that the poor fcuker" :lol:
> 
> Chilli for me tonight as well mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate :beer:

Tbh I would get up at 5.30 each day and go the gym, but getting up for work that early is depressing lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate :beer:
> 
> Tbh I would get up at 5.30 each day and go the gym, but getting up for work that early is depressing lol


What times the interview mate ?

Lol fvuk that mate !! The only reason to do anything at 5:30 is to cut down on the amount of witnesses :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What times the interview mate ?
> 
> Lol fvuk that mate !! The only reason to do anything at 5:30 is to cut down on the amount of witnesses :laugh:


3.30 

Pmsl, yeah that's why I used to go to the gym at 6.30am , so nobody could see me doing zumba


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> 3.30
> 
> Pmsl, yeah that's why I used to go to the gym at 6.30am , so nobody could see me doing zumba


Haha zumba ?! Did you get bored of pole dancing or something ? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha zumba ?! Did you get bored of pole dancing or something ? :lol:


Kept getting pole burns mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Kept getting pole burns mate :lol:


I did tell you you didnt have to be nude !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I did tell you you didnt have to be nude !


Oh


----------



## flinty90

jon-kent said:


> I did tell you you didnt have to be nude !


shut up you cnut i demand he is nude.. even when training ..


----------



## Fatstuff

Morning mega quads, here's a pic as requested (constantly) of my skinny legs



Lean but lacking lol (in size AND colour)


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Morning mega quads, here's a pic as requested (constantly) of my skinny legs
> 
> View attachment 107022
> 
> 
> Lean but lacking lol (in size AND colour)


Are they your woman's legs Stan? ! Lol

Mate they look really well! I see what you mean about how lean they are.

How the fcuk have you got a belly above those?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Morning mega quads, here's a pic as requested (constantly) of my skinny legs
> 
> View attachment 107022
> 
> 
> Lean but lacking lol (in size AND colour)


Nice, front quad shot next please


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> shut up you cnut i demand he is nude.. even when training ..


This is true


----------



## jon-kent

Come on mate howd it go ?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Are they your woman's legs Stan? ! Lol
> 
> Mate they look really well! I see what you mean about how lean they are.
> 
> How the fcuk have you got a belly above those?!


Mate, poor genetics  and years of abuse to undo lol :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Come on mate howd it go ?


2 hours later....went very well thanks mate 

It's a 2 part interview process though, so more hoops to potentially jump through, sounded good though :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, poor genetics  and years of abuse to undo lol :lol:


Lol, get undoing


----------



## jon-kent

Good man ! Better hope part 2 is a lat spread comp haha

:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Good man ! Better hope part 2 is a lat spread comp haha
> 
> :thumbup1:


Lol

Best part was when he said "I'm guessing you go the gym in your spare time"

Thank fúck he noticed lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Best part was when he said "I'm guessing you go the gym in your spare time"
> 
> Thank fúck he noticed lol


Just means he wants to rim you.......................still, if the job's worth it.......


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Best part was when he said "I'm guessing you go the gym in your spare time"
> 
> Thank fúck he noticed lol


"Nah only now and then" haha


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just means he wants to rim you.......................still, if the job's worth it.......


Could do with a clean tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Bed is calling, rested tonight was too shattered to go and do back!

So it's on for tomorrow.

Shake with PB and time for some z's!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Night sweet cheeks


----------



## flinty90

night bro.. back after legs. not good plan anyway bro..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> night bro.. back after legs. not good plan anyway bro..


Morning!

Yeah that did cross my mind 

Hopefully get in the gym for 4pm ish and beat the crowd!


----------



## TELBOR

Nom nom nom!

Meal 2 done, pasta over rice today.

200g Pasta

100g Chicken

Meal 3 at 12 ish, will be a shake of oats and whey.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Best part was when he said *"I'm guessing you go the gym in your spare time" *
> 
> Thank fúck he noticed lol


did u have ur gold's gym vest & gloves on in the interview mate?

hows ya today?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> did u have ur gold's gym vest & gloves on in the interview mate?
> 
> hows ya today?


Yes mate and I was curling pinks under the table too 

Good thanks mate, short day thank fudge! So I'll miss the crowd in the gym later, yay!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate and I was curling pinks under the table too
> 
> Good thanks mate, short day thank fudge! So I'll miss the crowd in the gym later, yay!!


good stuff. is ur gym no hoaching atm with all the new year flock of gym goers? mines is and i love it tbh lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff. is ur gym no hoaching atm with all the new year flock of gym goers? mines is and i love it tbh lol


Mate its full of January dieters lol

Lots of ladies! Missus was on boob watch the other - she's a right perv lol


----------



## TELBOR

Back Session

60g TPW Banana Whey, 60g Oats hour before

7 Scoops of Raze 30 mins Before

50mg of dbol too  Why the fúck not ?!

Lat Pull downs

12x45kg

12x52kg

12x73kg

Underhand

12x39kg

Oly Bar Bent over rows

12x60kg

12x80kg

10x90kg

Romanian Dead Lifts

12x80kg

12x100kg

Rack Pulls

12x130kg

Peek a-boos

12x39kg

12x45kg

12x52kg

Seated Row - Single Arm

12x23kg

12x32kg

Drop set

8x52kg

8x32kg

Rep out on 18kg

60g TPW Lemon Shortcake Whey, 50g Dextrose

Done!


----------



## jon-kent

Haha thats a nice pre wo stack you got there mate lol

Out of the "odd" TPW flavours lemon shortcake is def my fav !!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha thats a nice pre wo stack you got there mate lol
> 
> Out of the "odd" TPW flavours lemon shortcake is def my fav !!


Hehehe, it's a nice pre workout indeed!

Mate I love it! I know I'm a rep for them but I loved it before and with dextrose is soooooooooo good lol

Banana goes best with Oats and choc does too.


----------



## Richie186

I may have to get involved with this tpw stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I may have to get involved with this tpw stuff.


Jump onboard mate lol

I've just ordered some more 

Missus must love me spending in January pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice pre wo mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice pre wo mate


Why thank you sir!

:beer:

Do you find with Raze your focused loads more???


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you sir!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Do you find with Raze your focused loads more???


Yeah it is good for focus. I can feel I'm giving off that fvck off I'm training vibe and feel in the zone on it. Looking forward to using it again tomorrow, might pin it pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it is good for focus. I can feel I'm giving off that fvck off I'm training vibe and feel in the zone on it. Looking forward to using it again tomorrow, might pin it pmsl


Exactly that!

I just cracked on, minimal rest and did what needed to be done. Which can be hard on your own sometimes lol

Pmsl, I think you may die mate. Try it and keep me posted


----------



## flinty90

good session roblet.. nice to see you making it count..


----------



## Milky

I am grabbing random people in the gym now to help me do drop sets, fu*k it, l have no choice :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I am grabbing random people in the gym now to help me do drop sets, fu*k it, l have no choice :lol:


Can't beat a drop set on last exercise mate! Love em 

Anywho, dinner;

Chicken Breast Wrapped in Bacon (x3 on the bacon)

100g of Brussels


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

It's Friday!!!! 

Just arrived in Newcastle...... Under Lyme that is lol

So it's an early one again :yawn:

But.... I will be able to get a session in around 4pm again 

I shall give the chest a blast out.

Have fun ladies!


----------



## TELBOR

Well, pulled up in the car, whipped laptop out and I have no idea what happened but I woke up 40 mins later lol

How bizarre, felt ok and still do? Blood sugars are never a problem for me so I don't think it's that??

Anywho, to be safe I just picked up a 6 pack of Red Bull 

Meal 3 now, Pasta and Chicken.

Power nap - 10.20 till 11 . Part of my new routine :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> *Well, pulled up in the car, whipped laptop out and I have no idea what happened but I woke up 40 mins later lol*
> 
> How bizarre, felt ok and still do? Blood sugars are never a problem for me so I don't think it's that??
> 
> Anywho, to be safe I just picked up a 6 pack of Red Bull
> 
> Meal 3 now, Pasta and Chicken.
> 
> Power nap - 10.20 till 11 . Part of my new routine :tongue:


i giggled a bit at this lol, just shattered mate.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i giggled a bit at this lol, just shattered mate.


Lol, I didn't and don't feel tired though 

Meh!? We'll soon see when I drive down to Essex tonight and then get dragged around fackin' London all tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well, pulled up in the car, whipped laptop out and I have no idea what happened but I woke up 40 mins later lol
> 
> How bizarre, felt ok and still do? Blood sugars are never a problem for me so I don't think it's that??
> 
> Anywho, to be safe I just picked up a 6 pack of Red Bull
> 
> Meal 3 now, Pasta and Chicken.
> 
> Power nap - 10.20 till 11 . Part of my new routine :tongue:


Blacked out pulling one off on the lappy eh! Weird!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I didn't and don't feel tired though
> 
> Meh!? We'll soon see when I drive down to Essex tonight and then get dragged around fackin' London all tomorrow :lol:


What you doing in that there London chief?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Blacked out pulling one off on the lappy eh! Weird!


Probably, pure ecstasy knocked me out 



Ginger Ben said:


> What you doing in that there London chief?


Weekend with future brother in-law. Sound lad so it'll be good


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably, pure ecstasy knocked me out
> 
> Weekend with future brother in-law. Sound lad so it'll be good


He's marrying your sister or you're marrying your bird and he's her brother?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He's marrying your sister or you're marrying your bird and he's her brother?


It's my stupidly gorgeous birds brother


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> It's my stupidly gorgeous birds brother


She must be stupid lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> It's my stupidly gorgeous birds brother


im sure he cant wait till ur p!shed and telling him how his sister likes it with her ankles tucked behind her ears


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking red bull ! You cheated yourself out of monster lol. What you doing down essex mate ! Another 30mins and come and see me at work ! Haha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> She must be stupid lol


Must be to be with me mate lol



JANIKvonD said:


> im sure he cant wait till ur p!shed and telling him how his sister likes it with her ankles tucked behind her ears


Don't drink lol

But I will make sure he hears me going to work on her Saturday night pmsl



jon-kent said:


> Fcuking red bull ! You cheated yourself out of monster lol. What you doing down essex mate ! Another 30mins and come and see me at work ! Haha


I know mate, I panicked pmsl

Where do you work sweet cheeks?


----------



## jon-kent

I work for gillingham football club ! Head doorman ! Look at that form !..........Now respect it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I work for gillingham football club ! Head doorman ! Look at that form !..........Now respect it :lol:


Football clubs have doormen?!

I will look at that form...and respect it lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Football clubs have doormen?!
> 
> I will look at that form...and respect it lol


Yeah they own a nightclub built into the grounds ! On days that a match happens on the bums (football fans) come in to drink before,during half time and after a match !

Haha good man !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah they own a nightclub built into the grounds ! On days that a match happens on the bums (football fans) come in to drink before,during half time and after a match !
> 
> Haha good man !


I see! Can imagine their are some right clowns on match day!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I see! Can imagine their are some right clowns on match day!


Yeah mate lol, luckily we dont let away fans in so we dont have to work too hard haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Gym in 20 mins 

Same pre workout as yesterday, just about to sup on the Raze and I'm good to go!


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody traffic!!


----------



## TELBOR

Awesome chest session!

Raze is amazing, the focus I have is crazy and minimal rest between sets.

1 hour before;

60g TPW Banana Whey, 60g Oats

45 mins before;

Redbull & 50mg of Blue heart's :lol:

20 mins before;

7 Scoops of Raze

Session

Dumbbell Flyes

12x18kg

10x20kg

10x22kg

Decline Bench - Olympic Bar Not Smith's 

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

If I had a spotter ( @flinty90 ) I'd have been all over 100kg 

Pec Fly Machine

12x66kg

12x73kg

10x79kg

8x83kg

Chest Press Machine

12x52kg

12x59kg

10x63kg

Dropset

7x52kg

7x32kg

7x18kg

Pump was awesome!!!!

Rope Pull Downs

10x27kg

10x32kg

10x40kg

Seated Dip - Just did a load of partials to finish them off 

Done! In and out in 45 mins.

60g TPW Lemon shortcake Whey, 50g TPW Dextrose

I know it's not massive weights gents, but I don't care atm. Feeling good, looking good and happy with my current state of play and progress


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds like a winner to me mate. Weight is irrelevant if you're using it properly and its hitting the muscles hard.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a winner to me mate. Weight is irrelevant if you're using it properly and its hitting the muscles hard.


Exactly 

I shall feel it tomorrow :beer:


----------



## luther1

Decent decline bench considering no spotter and not on the smith. I've dropped dumbbell bp from 50 down to 37.5kgs but slow reps ands with a real feel for it. Good for doms!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Decent decline bench considering no spotter and not on the smith. I've dropped dumbbell bp from 50 down to 37.5kgs but slow reps ands with a real feel for it. Good for doms!


Thanks mate. I was saying this to flinty how much stronger I feel on decline.

I've pretty much done incline for 12 month's now and hit decline the last 4 weeks and it's feeling good.

That's what I do, slow on negative so I can feel whole face of the chest stretching, then explosive positive - but controlled.


----------



## luther1

I think everyone can lift more on decline due to the body position which is why you see so many tools arching their backs while doing flat bench. I've always done a higher decline than incline/flat rob.

I think a slow neg is the way to go,no ego weights


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I think everyone can lift more on decline due to the body position which is why you see so many tools arching their backs while doing flat bench. I've always done a higher decline than incline/flat rob.
> 
> I think a slow neg is the way to go,no ego weights


I agree mate, feels more natural and what you just said is what flinty said 

I only do ego weights on crunches pmsl


----------



## luther1

I don't do them because

1- I have an awesome lower chest

2- blood rushes to my face and I look like a beetroot


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I don't do them because
> 
> 1- I have an awesome lower chest
> 
> 2- blood rushes to my face and I look like a beetroot


Mate I come up looking like Purple Ronnie pmsl

Suppose you do have a good chest going by that 2012 avi :whistling:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Mate I come up looking like Purple Ronnie pmsl
> 
> Suppose you do have a good chest going by that 2012 avi :whistling:


A purple ronnie Corbett?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> A purple ronnie Corbett?


Yes mate!


----------



## Richie186

Awesome session mate. Ant gain is a good gain IMO. Glad your feeling good too mate. Ill have to get down there and work with you and @flinty90 soon.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Awesome session mate. Ant gain is a good gain IMO. Glad your feeling good too mate. Ill have to get down there and work with you and @flinty90 soon.


Defo mate!

I'll train with anybody lol so long as I'm fúcked at the end


----------



## flinty90

great session bro. i can sense your buzzing. and lets leave the fcukin at the end to me shall we lol ...

nice work negatives rule..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> great session bro. i can sense your buzzing. and lets leave the fcukin at the end to me shall we lol ...
> 
> nice work negatives rule..


I am mate ! Very pleased with myself lol

Hahaha, you always get to fcuk me


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> I am mate ! Very pleased with myself lol
> 
> Hahaha, you always get to fcuk me


Ok. Forget my last post, I'm not training with you two if I have to take c0ck afterwards.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Ok. Forget my last post, I'm not training with you two if I have to take c0ck afterwards.


X2 you bummers can fvck right off. Lol


----------



## 25434

Ello...just drooping by....I see things are going errmmm well here....have a good weekend...


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> X2 you bummers can fvck right off. Lol


gese whats up with you guys.itsbthe only reason i train lol..


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Ello...just drooping by....I see things are going errmmm well here....have a good weekend...


Very well thanks Flubs 

Late one for me! I don't like this dirty southern air btw - all sniffly now lol

Thanks for popping in!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Very well thanks Flubs
> 
> Late one for me! I don't like this dirty southern air btw - all sniffly now lol
> 
> Thanks for popping in!


Suck it up all that city smog is good for you! Lol have a good one in London mate, where abouts are you going?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Very well thanks Flubs
> 
> Late one for me! I don't like this dirty southern air btw - all sniffly now lol
> 
> Thanks for popping in!


We don't like you fussy northern cvnts,remember where this countries heart is ya slack jawed ******!

That smell is the wheels of industry ,oh and derve/av gas/petrol/carbon monoxide etc will make a man of ya ,or kill ya.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Very well thanks Flubs
> 
> Late one for me! I don't like this dirty southern air btw - *all sniffly now* lol
> 
> Thanks for popping in!


fukin coke hade lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> We don't like you fussy northern cvnts,remember where this countries heart is ya slack jawed ******!
> 
> *That smell is the wheels of industry ,oh and derve/av gas/petrol/carbon monoxide* etc will make a man of ya ,or kill ya.


here do any of yas watch an idiot abroad? season 3 they goto china.....fukin'ell it was some state, couldnt see the sky threw all the shyte in the air


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Suck it up all that city smog is good for you! Lol have a good one in London mate, where abouts are you going?


Morning lol

Going to Greenwich tonight to some comedy club, meal and all that jazz 



biglbs said:


> We don't like you fussy northern cvnts,remember where this countries heart is ya slack jawed ******!
> 
> That smell is the wheels of industry ,oh and derve/av gas/petrol/carbon monoxide etc will make a man of ya ,or kill ya.


Pmsl, I thought he heart of the country was Luther's fúckingham palace 

I've lived down here, I actually love it!



JANIKvonD said:


> fukin coke hade lol


Lol, I was on the water last night!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> here do any of yas watch an idiot abroad? season 3 they goto china.....fukin'ell it was some state, couldnt see the sky threw all the shyte in the air


And that's why it has an amazing economy, because they don't care lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice, I used to live in Greenwich, right near station. The trafalgar is best pub there, right on the.Thames views of.the O2 and its near the cutty sark and royal naval college


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice, I used to live in Greenwich, right near station. The trafalgar is best pub there, right on the.Thames views of.the O2 and its near the cutty sark and royal naval college


Cutty burnt down Sark lol

Yeah should be good, about 20 of us off out at 4 till whenever o'clock I imagine!

Food is bound to be rubbish and I'm already grumpy with missing a weekend session lol

Roll on Monday, cardio am, shoulders pm


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Cutty burnt down Sark lol
> 
> Yeah should be good, about 20 of us off out at 4 till whenever o'clock I imagine!
> 
> Food is bound to be rubbish and I'm already grumpy with missing a weekend session lol
> 
> Roll on Monday, cardio am, shoulders pm


Sounds like you're really whipped up for it you miserable Cnut. Not drinking either?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Sounds like you're really whipped up for it you miserable Cnut. Not drinking either?


It's the way I am lol

These are all drinkers, it'll get messy, I'll get the usual "why don't you drink" blah blah blah.

I like routine mate, I'm old before my time


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> It's the way I am lol
> 
> These are all drinkers, it'll get messy, I'll get the usual "why don't you drink" blah blah blah.
> 
> I like routine mate, I'm old before my time


Just get p!shed ffs lol, just think of it as a carb source


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Just get p!shed ffs lol, just think of it as a carb source


Lol, I've consumed approximately 1 pint of alcohol in 7 years mate!


----------



## flinty90

Missed you at gym today bro !!!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Missed you at gym today bro !!!!


I am gutted  Grrrrr!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I've consumed approximately 1 pint of alcohol in 7 years mate!


Get on the Guinness mate, its technicaly good for you, fact 

Gypsey moth is also a good boozer in Greenwich .


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get on the Guinness mate, its technicaly good for you, fact
> 
> Gypsey moth is also a good boozer in Greenwich .


Interesting..... what kind of gains are we talking ??!! Pmsl

Cool, well I'll see where these fackin kants take us


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me! Just rolled in, selfish bar-stools wanting to drink pmsl

Saw Terry Alderton, fúck me I haven't laughed so much in ages, tears down my face!






Anyway, I cant wait to get home tomorrow to eat properly


----------



## TELBOR

Evening my internet lovers!

Had a power nap this afternoon, full of life again lol

Left Fackin Landon at 11am, home for 1 ish then through to parents for dinner 

Steak in Red wine, with spuds and brussels ...... 6 Yorkshire puddings too - oops!

Chicken and Rice now, so back in business 

Shoulders tomorrow at some point, off work but it's a catch up day with shizzle to do!

Toodle pip !


----------



## flinty90

glad you had a goodweekend bro. suthan cnuts arent they lol... see you tomorrow for goody pick up x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Your half southern ya midlands [email protected] lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> glad you had a goodweekend bro. suthan cnuts arent they lol... see you tomorrow for goody pick up x


Wait until i come up there bro!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> glad you had a goodweekend bro. suthan cnuts arent they lol... see you tomorrow for goody pick up x


Some fackin southern 'ard lads ruined the last 20 mins heckling the comedian - cúnts! Lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Your half southern ya midlands [email protected] lol


Suppose so duck


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Wait until i come up there bro!


i didnt mean it lol dont hurt me bro xx


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i didnt mean it lol dont hurt me bro xx


I see nothing ..........but pain


----------



## luther1

Worst cockney accent I ever did ere Rob. Ya fackin midland tool


----------



## Queenie

Southern cvnt.... You called??


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Worst cockney accent I ever did ere Rob. Ya fackin midland tool


Shat I you schlaaaaaag!



RXQueenie said:


> Southern cvnt.... You called??


Yeah Luther popped in lol


----------



## Sweat

Morning Rob!!!

Haha, beat you this morning!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning Rob!!!
> 
> Haha, beat you this morning!


Hahaha! Yeah you did, day off here lol

Woke up to a couple of inches of snow, Grrrrrr!

And the sky is full of it too. Doesn't it know I have things to do today


----------



## flinty90

whats your plans then broheim !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> whats your plans then broheim !!!


Well I've just had a poo, so that's one less thing to do :lol:

Already been to the post office, roads aren't too bad either! Snowing again now lol

Gotta go to the docs at 11 - penis reduction of course.

Town at 12, butchers too 

Lunch, then some odd bits to do round the house and work stuff 

Just had a morning shake;

1407 cals

175g Protein

130g Carbs

20g Fats

I'll come and see you later on today of thats ok


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Well I've just had a poo, so that's one less thing to do :lol:
> 
> Already been to the post office, roads aren't too bad either! Snowing again now lol
> 
> Gotta go to the docs at 11 - penis reduction of course.
> 
> Town at 12, butchers too
> 
> Lunch, then some odd bits to do round the house and work stuff
> 
> Just had a morning shake;
> 
> 1407 cals
> 
> 175g Protein
> 
> 130g Carbs
> 
> 20g Fats
> 
> I'll come and see you later on today of thats ok


what time you going to pure gym ?? i will be in there from 6 pm tonight mate if you fancy coming down then ?? i am doing a cardio sesh .. i will be out of house today from 1 till 4 ish then home for a short while then down to pure for 6 X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what time you going to pure gym ?? i will be in there from 6 pm tonight mate if you fancy coming down then ?? i am doing a cardio sesh .. i will be out of house today from 1 till 4 ish then home for a short while then down to pure for 6 X


Not entirely sure yet mate, gym bag will be packed in the car and I'll go when I'm free lol

I'll drop you a message


----------



## TELBOR

Lol, attempt at reversing onto the drive 

Pic won't upload lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, attempt at reversing onto the drive
> 
> Pic won't upload lol


lol u smashed it.....or p!sh parking from the wife?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol u smashed it.....or p!sh parking from the wife?


Lol, a few attempts


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, a few attempts
> 
> View attachment 107535


llf brilliant. wish we had snow  we usually get it the worse! sunny as fuk atm


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> llf brilliant. wish we had snow  we usually get it the worse! sunny as fuk atm


Lol, it's getting worse here! Just got back from town and next door has cleared the drive 

A good 10cm now!



Decking covered on garden :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's getting worse here! Just got back from town and next door has cleared the drive
> 
> A good 10cm now!
> 
> View attachment 107546
> 
> 
> Decking covered on garden :lol:


So much fun to be had in the snow!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's getting worse here! Just got back from town and next door has cleared the drive
> 
> A good 10cm now!
> 
> View attachment 107546
> 
> 
> Decking covered on garden :lol:


stop posting snowy pics ya cvnt!....the envy is killing me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So much fun to be had in the snow!
> 
> View attachment 107548


Brilliant! Bet her nips could've cut glass!!



JANIKvonD said:


> stop posting snowy pics ya cvnt!....the envy is killing me lol


Lol, you'll not envy me when I'm driving in it tomorrow at 5.30am !!


----------



## TELBOR

Right! Raze time and then I'm doing one 

Boulders here I come!


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders

Seated Smith's Press

12x30kg

10x40kg

8x60kg

Seated Lateral Raise Machine

15x32kg

12x41kg

10x54kg

Rear Delt Fly Machine

12x32kg

10x45kg

8x59kg

Super Set - Oly Bar Shrugs, Barbell standing Press

10x100kg Shrugs

12x20kg Press

10x100kg Shrugs

12x20kg Press

10x100kg Shrugs

12x20kg Press

Then Flex Lewis Front Raises

1 set just to finish me off 

12x6kg

Fried!! Pumped to hell!!

Post workout shake; 40g Lemon Shortcake Whey and 50g Dextrose

2kg Roast Chicken just gone in the oven for later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Solid exercises there mate, weights look very light though (no pun intended), you having a deload week??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Solid exercises there mate, weights look very light though (no pun intended), you having a deload week??


True, lack of a good diet last few days made me wind my neck in on weights 

Negatives massively concentrated on, all slow as possible. Which is harder training solo imo. I'm not chasing numbers...... yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> True, lack of a good diet last few days made me wind my neck in on weights
> 
> Negatives massively concentrated on, all slow as possible. Which is harder training solo imo. I'm not chasing numbers...... yet


Fair enough mate, just wondered if there was a change of plan as know you push more than that normally. Good to change it up though and the really slow negatives hit the spot nicely :thumb:

I'm tempted to hit boulders tomorrow even though should be a rest day, but having had the whole weekend off I'm gagging to hit them again lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough mate, just wondered if there was a change of plan as know you push more than that normally. Good to change it up though and the really slow negatives hit the spot nicely :thumb:
> 
> I'm tempted to hit boulders tomorrow even though should be a rest day, but having had the whole weekend off I'm gagging to hit them again lol


Yeah I'm really enjoying these sessions now, really taxing sessions and all of the above was done in 35 mins so very minimal rest too.

Finished with 10 mins cardio 

Go for it mate, you know if your ready or not and your fueled for sessions and recovery aren't you :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'm really enjoying these sessions now, really taxing sessions and all of the above was done in 35 mins so very minimal rest too.
> 
> Finished with 10 mins cardio
> 
> Go for it mate, you know if your ready or not and your fueled for sessions and recovery aren't you :thumb:


Good stuff mate, 35 mins is impressive (even with those weights :whistling:  ). I think I need to speed things up a bit, I'm all for taking a few minutes in between sets of the major lifts but everything else could probably be sped up a bit. Would like to be able to fit 10-15 mins cardio in afterwards too if I can.


----------



## JANIKvonD

great sesh there bud, lemon shortcake whey sounds fukin superb


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate, 35 mins is impressive (even with those weights :whistling:  ). I think I need to speed things up a bit, I'm all for taking a few minutes in between sets of the major lifts but everything else could probably be sped up a bit. Would like to be able to fit 10-15 mins cardio in afterwards too if I can.


Speed it up you slag! Lol

And defo throw some cardio in


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> great sesh there bud, lemon shortcake whey sounds fukin superb


It's well nice mate! Get some


----------



## TELBOR

Evening!

Saw the big guy earlier, opens the door with a tub of mince  Didn't offer any either lol

Roads are pretty shít round here so a round trip to his, the shop and home should be 1 hour tops..... 2 hours pmsl

Anywho, amazing chicken for dinner, loads of brussels and potatoes 

My àrse stinks :beer:

All food prepped for tomorrow, back to work 

Shake soon then bed, pooped!


----------



## TELBOR

3500 cals for the day, I didn't add in a can of red bull lol

360g Protein

380g Carbs

90g Fats


----------



## Richie186

Good work mate. Beats my puny 2300 cals today


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good work mate. Beats my puny 2300 cals today


Get on it! Your bulking lol


----------



## flinty90

lol i love ya bro but ya can fcuk if im giving you my precious dinner lol.. im beat mate . 70 min utes cardio tonight ...


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Get on it! Your bulking lol


Back on point tomorrow mate, worked 12 hours without a break today so no time for eating. 4000 + going in tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol i love ya bro but ya can fcuk if im giving you my precious dinner lol.. im beat mate . 70 min utes cardio tonight ...


Only wanted a nibble  lol

Good work mate, busy? Much talent knocking about :lol:



Richie186 said:


> Back on point tomorrow mate, worked 12 hours without a break today so no time for eating. 4000 + going in tomorrow


Work is a bugger at times!! Roll on tomorrow bro :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Only wanted a nibble  lol
> 
> Good work mate, busy? Much talent knocking about :lol:
> 
> Work is a bugger at times!! Roll on tomorrow bro :thumb:


It was fcukin chokka block mate.. but managed to get on cardio stuff ok !! plenty of talent in there though.. all the bicep and chest lads in there with the skinny jean brigade lol...


----------



## Huntingground

3500 cals = more than me mate. Eat big to get big


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> It was fcukin chokka block mate.. but managed to get on cardio stuff ok !! plenty of talent in there though.. all the bicep and chest lads in there with the skinny jean brigade lol...


So bad isn't it! All skinny cúnts though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> 3500 cals = more than me mate. Eat big to get big


Certainly trying mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Buurrrrrr, not the lab 

It's cold!!!

Minus blooming 6, not good lol


----------



## infernal0988

i see everything here is going smoothly  Loving your progress


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> True, lack of a good diet last few days made me wind my neck in on weights
> 
> Negatives massively concentrated on, all slow as possible. Which is harder training solo imo. I'm not chasing numbers...... yet


Thing is i find heavy lifting for delts very effective for growth so go heavier in front delt press & behind the neck presses, and then go lighter on delt flies & other lighter dumbell movements  Try it you will love it


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> i see everything here is going smoothly  Loving your progress


Thanks mate 



infernal0988 said:


> Thing is i find heavy lifting for delts very effective for growth so go heavier in front delt press & behind the neck presses, and then go lighter on delt flies & other lighter dumbell movements  Try it you will love it


Yeah I totally agree, pressing is being worked on this year. As are all my compounds 

Not a massive fan of behind neck press, I did a session with flinty and big bear with these and I didn't go passed 30kg and it was crippling lol


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yeah I totally agree, pressing is being worked on this year. As are all my compounds
> 
> Not a massive fan of behind neck press, I did a session with flinty and big bear with these and I didn't go passed 30kg and it was crippling lol


Thats the meaning of it its supposed to be crippling  But keep doing it & you will see your delts blow up , try 2 weeks of 5x5 on behind the neck press, then do 2 weeks with abit lighter weight & more reps. Change it up so your body does not know whats coming


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> Thats the meaning of it its supposed to be crippling  But keep doing it & you will see your delts blow up , try 2 weeks of 5x5 on behind the neck press, then do 2 weeks with abit lighter weight & more reps. Change it up so your body does not know whats coming


Crippling as in rotary cuff was fooked for weeks lol

It's a hard movement, which I'm guessing you get right 

I'm due a mix up in 8 weeks, trying to keep same simple routine in place - well 90% the same week in week out


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Crippling as in rotary cuff was fooked for weeks lol
> 
> It's a hard movement, which I'm guessing you get right
> 
> I'm due a mix up in 8 weeks, trying to keep same simple routine in place - well 90% the same week in week out


Oh i see you have a injury ? Damn you should try building mass around the rotator cuff area, to strengthen your shoulders then so you can preform heavier movements later


----------



## Richie186

Morning roberto. Still snowy down there?


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> Oh i see you have a injury ? Damn you should try building mass around the rotator cuff area, to strengthen your shoulders then so you can preform heavier movements later


Defo mate, slowly but surely 



Richie186 said:


> Morning roberto. Still snowy down there?


Yes lol

More due Friday apparently!


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Defo mate, slowly but surely
> 
> Yes lol
> 
> More due Friday apparently!


yeah take your time are you using any AAS atm ? I think Deca & anavar with test would benefit you greatly in building solid mass around your injured area.


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> yeah take your time are you using any AAS atm ? I think Deca & anavar with test would benefit you greatly in building solid mass around your injured area.


Lol, you and your Anabolic prescription's 

Just dbol pre workout, when I remember :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Behind the neck presses i have done twice in 10 years both times i got injured,fooikin useless for me!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Behind the neck presses i have done twice in 10 years both times i got injured,fooikin useless for me!


I can believe it, I think I see 1 in 100 people doing this movement as everyone else gets hurt lol

Bigbear said it hurt me purely because it wasn't used to it, so I should really do more rotary work to help me in general 

I still doubt I'd go out my way to do them.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I can believe it, I think I see 1 in 100 people doing this movement as everyone else gets hurt lol
> 
> Bigbear said it hurt me purely because it wasn't used to it, so I should really do more rotary work to help me in general
> 
> I still doubt I'd go out my way to do them.


I can say hand on heart i willNEVER EVER,in the words of that song EVER,,,,do them again,front press and upright rows for me!


----------



## onthebuild

I think alot of people hurt themselves on behind the neck bb/smith press due to lowering the weight too far back behind the head. I dont mean going too far down in the movement, i mean going too far away from their head, putting more strain on the entire shoulder.

Seen a fella doing it and starting the movement on the smith machine sat on a flat bench, and the bar must have been a good 10cm from the back of his head, arms were bent back at a right strange angle! Looked painful.

Subbed by the way!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I can say hand on heart i willNEVER EVER,in the words of that song EVER,,,,do them again,front press and upright rows for me!


I think @Milky has the same feeling on squats too iirc, STAY away! Purely for possible injuries.



onthebuild said:


> I think alot of people hurt themselves on behind the neck bb/smith press due to lowering the weight too far back behind the head. I dont mean going too far down in the movement, i mean going too far away from their head, putting more strain on the entire shoulder.
> 
> Seen a fella doing it and starting the movement on the smith machine sat on a flat bench, and the bar must have been a good 10cm from the back of his head, arms were bent back at a right strange angle! Looked painful.
> 
> Subbed by the way!


I know exactly what you mean mate, I saw someone doing them last week ans it looked soooooooooo uncomfortable I thought he was doing some form of compound using his legs and bending his back just to get it up!

Thanks for the sub :beer:

Meal 2 just gone down - 150g Rice, 150g Chicken


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've done them once, felt horrible. My sholders are alright without them I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've done them once, felt horrible. My sholders are alright without them I reckon.


Yes your are fine yoof! Ready to explode!!


----------



## flinty90

Db pressing , and hands slightly closer in of Smith press to front for shoulders i find does all you need..

plenty of side rear and a bit of front delt work and to be fair pressing for shoulders then really neednt be massive weights IMO ..

Big bear has pressed 200 kg BNP before fcuk knows how, i think when i trained with him i got to about 100 kg @R0BLET does that sound about right ??

and that really did my shoulders no good at all.. my left shoulder is absolutely fcuked anyway to be fair so no way risking things for the sake of it...


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you and your Anabolic prescription's
> 
> Just dbol pre workout, when I remember :lol:


yes hehe but i was thinking since they are made for repairing damaged muscle tissue & severe burns it might just be the thing for your bad shoulders :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

since coming off the gear i have to say my shoulders are definitely feeling more clickey and grindy again now.. Dam you decca and your joint cushioning goodness lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Db pressing , and hands slightly closer in of Smith press to front for shoulders i find does all you need..
> 
> plenty of side rear and a bit of front delt work and to be fair pressing for shoulders then really neednt be massive weights IMO ..
> 
> Big bear has pressed 200 kg BNP before fcuk knows how, i think when i trained with him i got to about 100 kg @R0BLET does that sound about right ??
> 
> and that really did my shoulders no good at all.. my left shoulder is absolutely fcuked anyway to be fair so no way risking things for the sake of it...


Yes mate you did and I know it gave you jip instantly, form and everything was perfect given BigBear was there so it's defo a generally unnatural movement imo!



infernal0988 said:


> yes hehe but i was thinking since they are made for repairing damaged muscle tissue & severe burns it might just be the thing for your bad shoulders :laugh:


Lol, I see.....medicinal 



flinty90 said:


> since coming off the gear i have to say my shoulders are definitely feeling more clickey and grindy again now.. Dam you decca and your joint cushioning goodness lol !!!


Well you know what to do


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate you did and I know it gave you jip instantly, form and everything was perfect given BigBear was there so it's defo a generally unnatural movement imo!
> 
> Lol, I see.....medicinal
> 
> Well you know what to do


What ??? :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate you did and I know it gave you jip instantly, form and everything was perfect given BigBear was there so it's defo a generally unnatural movement imo!
> 
> Lol, I see.....medicinal
> 
> Well you know what to do


 yes of course medical purposes


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> What ??? :whistling:


Man up


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> yes of course medical purposes


Is more always better too :whistling:



luther1 said:


> Man up


Pmsl, I love it how well all say "do gear, now!!"

Look at poor Ben, he was natty once lol


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Is more always better too :whistling:
> 
> Pmsl, I love it how well all say "do gear, now!!"
> 
> Look at poor Ben, he was natty once lol


of course it is the more you use the more you ehem recover ...  :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> of course it is the more you use the more you ehem recover ...  :whistling:


Fcuk it, 10g of the good stuff....... vitamin c


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Man up


is that coming from the least manly man on the fcukin forum ??? pmsl im happy natty at minute mate just observing joints becoming not as fluid as when on the get big juice !!


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk it, 10g of the good stuff....... vitamin c


Vit C is too strong mate you need something milder like Tren


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> is that coming from the least manly man on the fcukin forum ??? pmsl im happy natty at minute mate just observing joints becoming not as fluid as when on the get big juice !!


Natty and still pushing out some great sessions, heres me on my dbol pmsl

See what the future brings mate, gear isn't all that imo, but when you have a great diet and training like you it has its place.

I could say 90% of the users on here don't have the other 2 in place! That's my opinion btw


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Natty and still pushing out some great sessions, heres me on my dbol pmsl
> 
> See what the future brings mate, gear isn't all that imo, but when you have a great diet and training like you it has its place.
> 
> I could say 90% of the users on here don't have the other 2 in place! That's my opinion btw


yes even though i had a good diet plan before christmas and training was ok, i still feel like i could improve on that with same diet, same gear and just change training slightly..

slowly slowly catch a monkey !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes even though i had a good diet plan before christmas and training was ok, i still feel like i could improve on that with same diet, same gear and just change training slightly..
> 
> slowly slowly catch a monkey !!


So...... you'll be back on cycle in Feb 

I don't see why not mate, awesome transformation last time.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> So...... you'll be back on cycle in Feb
> 
> I don't see why not mate, awesome transformation last time.


just getting orders through from BB now lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> just getting orders through from BB now lol


Excited?! Bet you are!!

End of carb cycling and a new cycle, training 7 days a week and 1g of tren eod ..........?

Am I close pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Excited?! Bet you are!!
> 
> End of carb cycling and a new cycle, training 7 days a week and 1g of tren eod ..........?
> 
> Am I close pmsl


sounds pussy to me lol !! he has mentioned Tren i will say this much !!! but my a$$ tightened up and started palpitations lol


----------



## Richie186

1.5g eod or your gay.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sounds pussy to me lol !! he has mentioned Tren i will say this much !!! but my a$$ tightened up and started palpitations lol


My god you on tren would be crazy!! I think you'd be ok mate, did sweet f.a to me.

My ärse does that when I see you :wub: :lol:



Richie186 said:


> 1.5g eod or your gay.


I concur Richard


----------



## JANIKvonD

howz the erse fir cok dabs the day?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> howz the erse fir cok dabs the day?


How's my àrse for còck dabs today?

Fine I think 

You foreign twàt lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> How's my àrse for còck dabs today?
> 
> Fine I think
> 
> You foreign twàt lol


lol. eh et ah peh fir meh dunr well likin it the skeh , figure that one out ya cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. eh et ah peh fir meh dunr well likin it the skeh , figure that one out ya cvnt


Just googled it..... "I'm a skinny weak cúnt who still has his Christmas tree up"


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Just googled it..... "I'm a skinny weak cúnt who still has his Christmas tree up"


PMSL :lol: very good


----------



## TELBOR

Just had more rice and chicken, that's 1700 cals so far today, got 2 more shakes pre and post workout then more chicken and rice for dinner later 

Nom nom nom!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just googled it..... "I'm a skinny weak cúnt who still has his Christmas tree up"


Kaboom! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Kaboom! Lol


Just had a shít mate?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Just googled it..... "I'm a skinny weak cúnt who still has his Christmas tree up"


The xmas tree bit isnt true is it?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The xmas tree bit isnt true is it?


The whole sentence is FACT mate!!

Well, the Christmas tree bit is lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just had a shít mate?


3rd actually but was more referring to your reply to Jocky Von Kilty Bollocks lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 3rd actually but was more referring to your reply to Jocky Von Kilty Bollocks lol


Good work! I had 5 yesterday - PB


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good work! I had 5 yesterday - PB


Well there you go, at least we share one PB! :lol:

DOg beat me the other day, 7!! :surrender:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well there you go, at least we share one PB! :lol:
> 
> DOg beat me the other day, 7!! :surrender:


Pmsl! 6 of them in the kitchen 

On other news, just had my "feedback" telephone call from last weeks interview ........ nailed it didn't I :beer:

Easily best of 3 days worth he said, so I'm pretty chuffed tbh.

Next one is start of February


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! 6 of them in the kitchen
> 
> On other news, just had my "feedback" telephone call from last weeks interview ........ nailed it didn't I :beer:
> 
> Easily best of 3 days worth he said, so I'm pretty chuffed tbh.
> 
> Next one is start of February


Nicely done, that was worth a mouth full of cock after all wasn't it! 

Fingers crossed for the next stage!!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! 6 of them in the kitchen
> 
> On other news, just had my "feedback" telephone call from last weeks interview ........ nailed it didn't I :beer:
> 
> Easily best of 3 days worth he said, so I'm pretty chuffed tbh.
> 
> Next one is start of February


Nice one mate. Sounds like you nailed it. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done, that was worth a mouth full of cock after all wasn't it!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the next stage!!


I think the fisting clenched it 

Thanks mate 



Richie186 said:


> Nice one mate. Sounds like you nailed it. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, fingers crossed! Then no more silly o'clock days :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I think the fisting clenched it
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Thanks mate, fingers crossed! Then no more silly o'clock days :beer:


You'll be an office boy in no time! Be a right result though, n o more of this fvcking about in the car you do at the moment. Might miss the freedom to slack off when you want though.....pros and cons young skywalker, pros and cons


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll be an office boy in no time! Be a right result though, n o more of this fvcking about in the car you do at the moment. Might miss the freedom to slack off when you want though.....pros and cons young skywalker, pros and cons


Did I mention its home based 

Travelling involved, but when I say that I mean doorstep travelling rather than 2 hours lol


----------



## luther1

is there stages to to an interview then rob? other than my apprenticeship ive never had one.

Best of luck for feb and lets hope you dont have to swallow this time


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Did I mention its home based
> 
> Travelling involved, but when I say that I mean doorstep travelling rather than 2 hours lol


Hell yeah, living the dream! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> is there stages to to an interview then rob? other than my apprenticeship ive never had one.
> 
> Best of luck for feb and lets hope you dont have to swallow this time


Didn't they even ask you some basic food hygiene questions before letting you flip burgers?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Did I mention its home based
> 
> Travelling involved, but when I say that I mean doorstep travelling rather than 2 hours lol


Youve got a job at homebase?

Are you chief trolley collector


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Did I mention its home based
> 
> Travelling involved, but when I say that I mean doorstep travelling rather than 2 hours lol


Youve got a job at homebase?

Are you chief trolley collector


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't they even ask you some basic food hygiene questions before letting you flip burgers?


Only that i must wash me hands after a dump


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Only that i must wash me hands after a dump


Solid advice


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Only that i must wash me hands after a dump


Solid advice


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> is there stages to to an interview then rob? other than my apprenticeship ive never had one.
> 
> Best of luck for feb and lets hope you dont have to swallow this time


There is nowadays mate, the guys who I've worked for now in the last 3 years I've had 3 interviews all apprentice style!

As in starts with 30 people in the morning and finishes with the people they want.

This one was purely 1-2-1 basis , how it should be.

But next one will be me, a national account manager and a director with moi sucking their balls


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> There is nowadays mate, the guys who I've worked for now in the last 3 years I've had 3 interviews all apprentice style!
> 
> As in starts with 30 people in the morning and finishes with the people they want.
> 
> This one was purely 1-2-1 basis , how it should be.
> 
> But next one will be me, a national account manager and a director with moi sucking their balls


Fcuk that. I'd have to rely on my charisma and hopefully the interviewer being a stunner


----------



## TELBOR

Back is ruined!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Back is ruined!!


Good lad!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good lad!


Had to do things differently, same movements but a different order! Busy at 4pm.

Fúcking bicep boys galore and some polish buggers using oly bars lol

Type up later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Don't let the bigger boys intimidate you mate, you tell them to let you have a go as well :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't let the bigger boys intimidate you mate, you tell them to let you have a go as well :lol:


Lol, I don't mind asking anyone how long they'll be 

But I'd never throw this 13st around demanding its my go pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Back session

Lat Pull Downs

12x45kg

12x52kg

12x73kg

Underhand

12x39kg

Seated Row - Single Arm

12x23kg

12x32kg

Drop set

8x52kg

8x32kg

Rep out on 18kg

Oly Bar Bent over rows

12x60kg

12x80kg

10x90kg

6x100kg - hard!!

Romanian Dead Lifts

12x80kg

12x100kg

10x130kg

No Peek a-boos as I was done!!

Post workout whey and dextrose


----------



## TELBOR

I'm double hard today! Home, had my rice and chicken then back for 1 hours cardio 

Sat on 3,300 cals atm and will eat some more before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got the cardio bug have you?

I haven't done a scrap of it in months lol. Really can't be ar5ed. Going out on bike again this weekend though so that will nuke a few cals


----------



## Richie186

Decent leg session ruined only by a Lycra clad lovely doing star jumps 6 feet in front of me while I was squating. Have you tried squats with a semi? Not easy. Will write up session after I've eaten.


----------



## Richie186

Sorry rob, put that in the wrong jounal! Lol. Mind still elsewhere.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Got the cardio bug have you?
> 
> I haven't done a scrap of it in months lol. Really can't be ar5ed. Going out on bike again this weekend though so that will nuke a few cals


No cardio shows on your last lot of photo's, need to change name to Chubby Ben!

 Only joking!

1 hour cardio from Rob... wtf, proper gay stuff...

Insulted 2 people in one post, job done for today. Laters.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> No cardio shows on your last lot of photo's, need to change name to Chubby Ben!
> 
> Only joking!
> 
> 1 hour cardio from Rob... wtf, proper gay stuff...
> 
> Insulted 2 people in one post, job done for today. Laters.


Lol, c.unt :lol:


----------



## luther1

20 flat out minutes on the stepper for me and some abs. Gonna be lean soon. A lean mean shagg!ng machine


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> 20 flat out minutes on the stepper for me and some abs. Gonna be lean soon. A lean mean shagg!ng machine


You balking the trend also and cutting during winter? Every other [email protected] is bulking. What weight you sat at now? Got a goal weight?

I prefer this cutting and setting PB's week after week malarky!


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> You balking the trend also and cutting during winter? Every other [email protected] is bulking. What weight you sat at now? Got a goal weight?
> 
> I prefer this cutting and setting PB's week after week malarky!


14st 10lb sweat. You'd need a John Deere 3540 to get across my top two abs,just a little work for the bottom ones. Low carbs,high protein and feel full of energy. True bbers have abs all year round. That's why Ben hasn't


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> 14st 10lb sweat. You'd need a John Deere 3540 to get across my top two abs,just a little work for the bottom ones. Low carbs,high protein and feel full of energy. True bbers have abs all year round. That's why Ben hasn't


Cool mate, and lol @ quoting a model number of a Tractor... Farmer Giles McLuther!

I want these ab things, reckon 8-9kg more and I have the buggers...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got the cardio bug have you?
> 
> I haven't done a scrap of it in months lol. Really can't be ar5ed. Going out on bike again this weekend though so that will nuke a few cals


I enjoy it tbh mate, speed intervals on the treadmill for 30 mins.

Then 12km on the bike.

Good CV will help with intensity of weights sessions and BP 

DO SOME!



Richie186 said:


> Decent leg session ruined only by a Lycra clad lovely doing star jumps 6 feet in front of me while I was squating. Have you tried squats with a semi? Not easy. Will write up session after I've eaten.


Made me lol Rich, post away mate!

That test doesn't help I bet lol



Sweat said:


> No cardio shows on your last lot of photo's, need to change name to Chubby Ben!
> 
> Only joking!
> 
> 1 hour cardio from Rob... wtf, proper gay stuff...
> 
> Insulted 2 people in one post, job done for today. Laters.


Chubby Ben - BRILLIANT!

I know mate, felt like I was on a lunch break with you 



luther1 said:


> 20 flat out minutes on the stepper for me and some abs. Gonna be lean soon. A lean mean shagg!ng machine


Good for you mate, just another piece of the puzzle ain't it!

More food just consumed;

280g Rice, 200g Chicken 

With night shake takes me to 3,980 cals.

95g Fat

398g Carbs

355g Protein

What does cross my mind though, if I was on cycle would I be seeing much better results in the mirror ???


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Cool mate, and lol @ quoting a model number of a Tractor... Farmer Giles McLuther!
> 
> I want these ab things, reckon 8-9kg more and I have the buggers...


What you weighing now you fat Cnut?


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> What you weighing now you fat Cnut?


Sunday I was 104.5kg mate, down from 114kg at start of December. Think 95kg should put me sub 10% and abs, but no idea to be fair as not had them before...


----------



## Ginger Ben

You can all fvck right off, skinny cvnts lol

I bet there isn't an ab between you Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You can all fvck right off, skinny cvnts lol
> 
> I bet there isn't an ab between you Pmsl


Not true, Rob sent me this photo of himself earlier....


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Sunday I was 104.5kg mate, down from 114kg at start of December. Think 95kg should put me sub 10% and abs, but no idea to be fair as not had them before...


I think 85kg will give you sub 10% mate 

And on that note, bed!!! X


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Not true, Rob sent me this photo of himself earlier....
> 
> View attachment 107713


Best you've looked in a long time! See TPW products do work


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All!

Treated myself and stayed home till 6.30am today lol

Only working just over an hour away so not too bad, I'll be done ear today too - yay! 

Food wise I got a bargain last night on the way home, 1.25kg of thighs and drum sticks for £1 lol

Threw them in the oven with 400g of sweet spuds and covered in a honey mustard mix 

So that's today's main meals with Mince and veggies for tea.


----------



## TELBOR

Well that's all the chicken and spuds gone lol

PB and Shakes left in the car, but I'll be heading home at 1.30 

Well, straight to the gym :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Treated myself and stayed home till 6.30am today lol
> 
> Only working just over an hour away so not too bad, I'll be done ear today too - yay!
> 
> Food wise I got a bargain last night on the way home, 1.25kg of thighs and drum sticks for £1 lol
> 
> Threw them in the oven with 400g of sweet spuds and covered in a honey mustard mix
> 
> So that's today's main meals with Mince and veggies for tea.


You do anything special with your mince mate ? Know you like your recipes lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You do anything special with your mince mate ? Know you like your recipes lol


Not really mate, try and keep it simple and just add powders to it. Tends to be chilli, Bolognese or cottage pie type stuff 

Lots of veggies too! Peppers, Peas and Carrots


----------



## biglbs

5 hour day today!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> 5 hour day today!


Sssssh you!


----------



## TELBOR

Legs hammered, write up later!

Feeling sick - in a good way


----------



## MURPHYZ

Not sure if I've been in this journal yet, so here I am Robbie rotten, I shall read thru at some point to catch up with things.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Not sure if I've been in this journal yet, so here I am Robbie rotten, I shall read thru at some point to catch up with things.


Hey mate!

In short I've put on 4st in 8 weeks and I'm going for Mr.O later this year, so no needs to read anything


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> In short I've put on 4st in 8 weeks and I'm going for Mr.O later this year, so no needs to read anything


Midget category


----------



## XRichHx

In. 

Mega difference in the pics on page 1 mate. Come a long way.


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> In short I've put on 4st in 8 weeks and I'm going for Mr.O later this year, so no needs to read anything


That's superb progress m8, 4st in 8 weeks is the nuts, what's the next plan? Must be nice finally reaching 9st


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> In.
> 
> Mega difference in the pics on page 1 mate. Come a long way.


Cheers mate 

I'm happy, but I always want more! Current obsession is back lol



Breeny said:


> That's superb progress m8, 4st in 8 weeks is the nuts, what's the next plan?


I KNOW!! I did the KFC diet 

500ml of Gravy ED

1000g of Popcorn Chicken 3x ED!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'm happy, but I always want more! Current obsession is back lol
> 
> I KNOW!! I did the KFC diet
> 
> 500ml of Gravy ED
> 
> 1000g of Popcorn Chicken 3x ED!


proper food


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Weighed in today as I haven't for over a week.

87kg 

So 13st 9lb

Or 191.8lb

That's the most I've weighed since April last year, so I'm happy with that :beer:

I'll do arms tonight, haven't done them since the day me and flinty did them before xmas.

Once every four weeks will do, only touch tri's with a set on chest but do nothing on back day for biceps.

Mince and rice is today's diet along with shakes etc.

Have a good one!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Decent weight that. Always seems like a waste of a gym session just to arms but ill have to get into the habit of chucking them in once in a while. Have a good day mate.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Decent weight that. Always seems like a waste of a gym session just to arms but ill have to get into the habit of chucking them in once in a while. Have a good day mate.


do arms and some.core work then mate..


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Decent weight that. Always seems like a waste of a gym session just to arms but ill have to get into the habit of chucking them in once in a while. Have a good day mate.


I know what you mean mate, I'll do it and hopefully do myself in lol

Just filling a gap tbh and I'll rest tomorrow  Arms do need a good thrashing though lol



flinty90 said:


> do arms and some.core work then mate..


Good shout, I'll probably go to do some cardio later on tonight too and hit some core as well


----------



## TELBOR

Same pic as posted in Ben's Journal.

I think my back is coming on well and you can tell from that pic, if you look closely you'll see some lats coming around pmsl

Delts need plenty of work, so do arms and chest.... pretty much everything lol

Aaarrrrgggghhh this bloody hobby!!!


----------



## 25434

Morning, just having a swoosh round..have a good day..


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning, just having a swoosh round..have a good day..


Morning flubs!!

Change of AVI I see, you look as happy as you sound :beer:

Have a good day too x


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Midget category


Is this @robLET

http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/news/4748634/Weeightlifter.html


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Morning [Redacted]!!
> 
> Change of AVI I see, you look as happy as you sound :beer:
> 
> Have a good day too x


hee hee..I'm being brave for about 5 mins...it'll be gone by lunchtime I expect...deeerrrrpp...thank you by the way..


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Is this @robLET
> 
> http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/news/4748634/Weeightlifter.html


I wish! He's squatting 190kg lol



Flubs said:


> hee hee..I'm being brave for about 5 mins...it'll be gone by lunchtime I expect...deeerrrrpp...thank you by the way..


Aww, don't be so daft! Leave it up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Is this @robLET
> 
> http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/news/4748634/Weeightlifter.html


No mate Rob isn't that stacked


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate Rob isn't that stacked


True


----------



## TELBOR

Yesterday's Legs Session

Ham Curl Machine

12x45kg

12x45kg

10x52kg

10x52kg

Haven't done Ham Curls in blooming ages!! Usual, slow negative, explosive positive.

Calf Press Machine

12x83kg

12x100kg

12x115kg

8x136kg

I prefer a standing calf press machine tbh, this is an incline seated one. Hits the spot but doesn't feel comfortable.

I may switch to standing in a Smith's Machine using a stepper for leverage.

Leg Extensions

12x42kg

12x49kg

10x49kg

Drop Set

7x53kg

7x28kg

7x18kg

Lovely 

Extension's always do me over nicely!

Warmed down on the treadmill for 10 mins.

Right Ham is very tight today and they keep cramping lol not nice when driving!!


----------



## TELBOR

Food so far today;

100g Oats

90g Whey

150g Rice

100g Mince

30g PB


----------



## Ginger Ben

YOu seem to have the food and training nailed at the moment mate, good to see you're right back in the groove again :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

U said to look close at the pic and I'd be able to see lats, I just smashed my face off the screen and saw nothing,:laugh:

Mornin bud, how's tricks. I tried that KFC diet you advised me on, and I'm well impressed, I got 16 bargain buckets and zinger meal , ate the lot and sure enough just like you said I got huge overnight, my abs have never been so full and round and swollen, any more hot tips for me. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> YOu seem to have the food and training nailed at the moment mate, good to see you're right back in the groove again :thumb:


Thanks mate, I think I've fell into a good bit of momentum haven't I 

We're all finding our feet at the moment aren't we!



Breeny said:


> U said to look close at the pic and I'd be able to see lats, I just smashed my face off the screen and saw nothing,:laugh:
> 
> Mornin bud, how's tricks. I tried that KFC diet you advised me on, and I'm well impressed, I got 16 bargain buckets and zinger meal , ate the lot and sure enough just like you said I got huge overnight, my abs have never been so full and round and swollen, any more hot tips for me. :thumb:


Pmsl, I will not be held responsible for any damage to your face 

Glad you liked that little pearl of wisdom!

Don't over train, so just one 5 hour session on a Wednesday each week will bring massive results!

Mix it up, so find a leg press and have some dumbbell's in your hands too!

On the negatives push out 10 dumbbell presses on shoulders and chest


----------



## MURPHYZ

Lol yeah ok m8.

Serious now, looking well m8, only way is up, up, UP. What's the plan for future?


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Lol yeah ok m8.
> 
> Serious now, looking well m8, only way is up, up, UP. What's the plan for future?


Thanks mate 

No master plan as such, just keep eating, keep lifting and enjoy it.

A nice steady year with some solid gains will do me fine, I'll be doing a cut for a holiday in September so I'll have to put some thought into that at some point.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Pretty much same as me m8, just want to gain some decent size now, aiming for a stone this year maybe more, I think this year will be where I actually start to change shape and look like I actually lift,lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Pretty much same as me m8, just want to gain some decent size now, aiming for a stone this year maybe more, I think this year will be where I actually start to change shape and look like I actually lift,lol.


Yeah that's what I want mate, the look that I obviously go to the gym!

Annoying thing for me is if I had this structure what I have now 12 month's ago when on cycle would I of been in better shape?!

Are you jumping back on this year?


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's what I want mate, the look that I obviously go to the gym!
> 
> Annoying thing for me is if I had this structure what I have now 12 month's ago when on cycle would I of been in better shape?!
> 
> Are you jumping back on this year?


It's all about the shape lol, I think last year was good for me and I don't regret jumping straight onto gear use after about 3 months of training lol, only thing I would change would be diet related, So now I got this place and you guy's to drain info from 2013 is gonna be special. :thumbup1:

And of course I'll be jumping back on, what are you nut's or summin. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> It's all about the shape lol, I think last year was good for me and I don't regret jumping straight onto gear use after about 3 months of training lol, only thing I would change would be diet related, So now I got this place and you guy's to drain info from 2013 is gonna be special. :thumbup1:
> 
> And of course I'll be jumping back on, what are you nut's or summin. :thumb:


Daft question wasn't it!

I'm the same, diet was there, just not as well timed in the day etc.

I hope you have a good year mate, you was flying last year!

What's the cycle of choice then?

Meal 3 now;

30g Oats

40g Whey

30g PB

Meal 4 @ 1pm


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Same pic as posted in Ben's Journal.
> 
> I think my back is coming on well and you can tell from that pic, if you look closely you'll see some lats coming around pmsl
> 
> Delts need plenty of work, so do arms and chest.... pretty much everything lol
> 
> Aaarrrrgggghhh this bloody hobby!!!
> 
> View attachment 107821


looking good brother :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Daft question wasn't it!
> 
> I'm the same, diet was there, just not as well timed in the day etc.
> 
> I hope you have a good year mate, you was flying last year!
> 
> What's the cycle of choice then?
> 
> Meal 3 now;
> 
> 30g Oats
> 
> 40g Whey
> 
> 30g PB
> 
> Meal 4 @ 1pm


Gained a lot of weight last year, but I was underweight to start with which I think explains it, Been off cycle since beginning of november now and I'm still growing albeit slowly, as for a cycle I'm not sure yet, I quite like the sound of TTME tbh, or I might just go straight test with anavar or tbol chucked in, wont be touching anything until at least march tho, need the break and some funds would be useful.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good brother :thumbup1:


Cheers yoof :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Gained a lot of weight last year, but I was underweight to start with which I think explains it, Been off cycle since beginning of november now and I'm still growing albeit slowly, as for a cycle I'm not sure yet, I quite like the sound of TTME tbh, or I might just go straight test with anavar or tbol chucked in, wont be touching anything until at least march tho, need the break and some funds would be useful.


Still growing sounds good!! What's in the TTME mate?

Test and Var always looks good to me, Mars was saying it's a perfect cycle and his favorite!

600mg EW Test E Weeks 1-12

100mg ED Var Weeks 1-12

Just bloody expensive lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

TTME- is test/tren/mast enanthate i think, 200mg/ml of each i think


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Still growing sounds good!! What's in the TTME mate?
> 
> Test and Var always looks good to me, Mars was saying it's a perfect cycle and his favorite!
> 
> 600mg EW Test E Weeks 1-12
> 
> 100mg ED Var Weeks 1-12
> 
> Just bloody expensive lol


Test/Tren/Mast enanthate, cos I really don't want to pin eod, once a week is enough, and can't go wrong with what Mars say's, he's a smart guy, var is expensive to so would probably drop that to the last 8 weeks, heard var is sh1t for sex drive tho, so maybe tbol would be better. I dunno, so many sweets in the shop dunno what I want now.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Test/Tren/Mast enanthate, cos I really don't want to pin eod, once a week is enough, and can't go wrong with what Mars say's, he's a smart guy, var is expensive to so would probably drop that to the last 8 weeks, heard var is sh1t for sex drive tho, so maybe tbol would be better. I dunno, so many sweets in the shop dunno what I want now.


Thats a nice blend! I did those on my last cycle 8 month's ago, with dbol oh and slin pre workout pmsl

Yeah Var is meant to ruin libido! But you just up the test 

Just go with dbol, cheap and does the trick!


----------



## Guest

Sorry to but in Rob, but going to put a order in later @ proteinworks, is there a code I heard you mention for a free 250g?


----------



## TELBOR

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sorry to but in Rob, but going to put a order in later @theproteinworks, is there a code I heard you mention for a free 250g?


Hey mate,

When you register pop in RP1525 and that's it - 250g of whey for free


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me meal 4 at 1pm was hard, forgot how bad mince can be when it's stone cold!

Anyway, all gone 

150g Rice

100g Mince

Now a shake,

30g Oats

40g Whey

15g PB

Then at 3 I'll have a pre workout shake, oats and whey, 20 mins before workout I'll have Raze and then Post workout shake blah blah blah.

Chicken of somesort for dinner tonight, and a cardio / core session


----------



## TELBOR

Raze and dbol thrown down!

Arms in 15 mins 

Bloody snowing quite heavy already, can't wait to drive in it tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good ARM session mate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

id normally take the p!ss out an arm sesh....but im doing one before i go out on the p!sh on sat  enjoy mate


----------



## TELBOR

Arms done, defo isn't something you should do solo!

Just feels wrong, Anywho suppose it must have ripped some fibres 

No point logging weights as I'll never look back on an arm session, but I did;

Close Grip Chins

Dips

Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls

Close Grip Bench Press

Tricep Extension's (machine)

Bicep Rope Curls

Tricep Rope Pull Downs

Preacher Curls

Then zumba and spinning pmsl

Shake and that's it!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Arms done, defo isn't something you should do solo!
> 
> Just feels wrong, Anywho suppose it must have ripped some fibres
> 
> No point logging weights as I'll never look back on an arm session, but I did;
> 
> Close Grip Chins
> 
> Dips
> 
> Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls
> 
> Close Grip Bench Press
> 
> Tricep Extension's (machine)
> 
> Bicep Rope Curls
> 
> Tricep Rope Pull Downs
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> Then zumba and spinning pmsl
> 
> Shake and that's it!


I take it post workout meal was a green salad and one ryvita (no butter)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I take it post workout meal was a green salad and one ryvita (no butter)


And a green tea enema


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I take it post workout meal was a green salad and one ryvita (no butter)


Yes, 2 of 



Ginger Ben said:


> And a green tea enema


You know it!

No cardio session....... unless 30 mins in the bedroom counts :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes, 2 of
> 
> You know it!
> 
> No cardio session....... unless 30 mins in the bedroom counts :tongue:


Sleep is important


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sleep is important


I agree 

Had to wrap up early as hams are still tight pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Weighed in today as I haven't for over a week.
> 
> 87kg
> 
> So 13st 9lb
> 
> Or 191.8lb
> 
> That's the most I've weighed since April last year, so I'm happy with that :beer:
> 
> I'll do arms tonight, haven't done them since the day me and flinty did them before xmas.
> 
> Once every four weeks will do, only touch tri's with a set on chest but do nothing on back day for biceps.
> 
> Mince and rice is today's diet along with shakes etc.
> 
> Have a good one!!


Great stuff mate!!

If you keep putting on more size I soon won't be able to take the p1ss out of you and that'll be rubbish! Ah well, there is always Chubby Ben and Skinny Luther to take the p1ss out of...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Great stuff mate!!
> 
> If you keep putting on more size I soon won't be able to take the p1ss out of you and that'll be rubbish! Ah well, there is always Chubby Ben and Skinny Luther to take the p1ss out of...


Thanks mate!

Hehehe, Luther has grown!!!


----------



## luther1

Did back and bi's tonight. One of those sessions where even the lightest weight felt heavy. 20 mins on the stepper to try and burn some lard. If I'm snowed in tomorrow I'll walk to the gym for boulders


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Did back and bi's tonight. One of those sessions where even the lightest weight felt heavy. 20 mins on the stepper to try and burn some lard. If I'm snowed in tomorrow I'll walk to the gym for boulders


You on a cal deficit atm?

If I'm snowed in I'll be bored shítless!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> You on a cal deficit atm?
> 
> If I'm snowed in I'll be bored shítless!


Protein is the same rob,I've just dropped carbs in two meals and slightly lower fats. Been reading phil learneys blog,it's a real good read


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Protein is the same rob,I've just dropped carbs in two meals and slightly lower fats. Been reading phil learneys blog,it's a real good read


Haha, I've just been on that!

I liked it when he rolled into that thread your mate started 

Guy knows his shít!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I've just been on that!
> 
> I liked it when he rolled into that thread your mate started
> 
> Guy knows his shít!!


I missed that,what thread was that?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I missed that,what thread was that?


This one, good read

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=208231


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Did back and bi's tonight. One of those sessions where even the lightest weight felt heavy. 20 mins on the stepper to try and burn some lard. If I'm snowed in tomorrow I'll walk to the gym for boulders


those pink 2kg dumbells in the health club still too heavy mate? :lol:


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> those pink 2kg dumbells in the health club still too heavy mate? :lol:


I drilled a hole in the side and emptied the sand out. It was that much of a struggle tonight


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> I drilled a hole in the side and emptied the sand out. It was that much of a struggle tonight


happens mate, i felt similar other day just did what i could be ****d doing then left


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, nice covering of snow at home, not too bad though.

Rest day today, think I need it as I'm pooped!

Woke up with a bloody tickly cough too.

Another load of thighs and drumsticks for food today.

On a plus note, the missus said I was looking bigger :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one Matey


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one Matey


Cheers mate! You too.

Snow is really hammering it down now lol

What's it like your way?

Chicken!!


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate! You too.
> 
> Snow is really hammering it down now lol
> 
> What's it like your way?
> 
> Chicken!!
> 
> View attachment 107966


Disappointed there's no snow in Scotland.

How's it going mate?


----------



## liam0810

Get necking that Vit C mate and keep that cough/cold at bay. Don't want you ill. Make sure you put a vest and long johns on if you go out champ


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Disappointed there's no snow in Scotland.
> 
> How's it going mate?


Suppose it makes a change :lol:

Yeah good thanks mate! Ready for a rest today then a big chest session with @flinty90 tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah its.coming down here too. About an inch so far but with all the mouth breathing inbred morons that live round here the.roads are apparently chaos already!


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Suppose it makes a change :lol:
> 
> Yeah good thanks mate! Ready for a rest today then a big chest session with @flinty90 tomorrow


Tell me about. Fkn love the snow as well. Sad times when scotland can't live up to a stereotype.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Get necking that Vit C mate and keep that cough/cold at bay. Don't want you ill. Make sure you put a vest and long johns on if you go out champ


Hahaha, I've got a vest on and footie socks pmsl

Missus is grabbing me some long johns today  Vitamin C @ 5g when I get home 



Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its.coming down here too. About an inch so far but with all the mouth breathing inbred morons that live round here the.roads are apparently chaos already!


Lol, people go crazy!! Jumping in the car to hit the shops for bread and milk 



XRichHx said:


> Tell me about. Fkn love the snow as well. Sad times when scotland can't live up to a stereotype.


Pmsl, embrace it for once 

It's only good when your looking at it from your sofa


----------



## TELBOR

MCT Powder, anyone use or used this....

Just thinking about it;

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/mct.html

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-chain_triglycerides

Helps decrease BF and Build Lean Muscle 

Was thinking in switching some of the carb shakes with this......?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> MCT Powder, anyone use or used this....
> 
> Just thinking about it;
> 
> http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/mct.html
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-chain_triglycerides
> 
> Helps decrease BF and Build Lean Muscle
> 
> Was thinking in switching some of the carb shakes with this......?


Was thinking the same thing myself mate! Must have been reading the same thread lol

I have a bag of coconut flour left over from some protein bars I made, think I might put that in shakes with choc whey instead of some or all of the carbs on rest days. Loads of extra good fats, protein and no sugar


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning buddy...speaking of vitC, any of u tried the lemon & lime 1? got some last night for a change


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was thinking the same thing myself mate! Must have been reading the same thread lol
> 
> I have a bag of coconut flour left over from some protein bars I made, think I might put that in shakes with choc whey instead of some or all of the carbs on rest days. Loads of extra good fats, protein and no sugar


Haha, yeah I read it and had been looking before hand.

I'm super tired all the time so it may well help that too! Was thinking for morning shake and mid day ones but leave pre workout with oats 



JANIKvonD said:


> moarning buddy...speaking of vitC, any of u tried the lemon & lime 1? got some last night for a change


Link please! I use 1g dissolve tabs


----------



## TELBOR

SNOW!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Link please! I use 1g dissolve tabs


http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255300306


----------



## JANIKvonD

they do another flavour too, canna mind what it is tho


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> they do another flavour too, canna mind what it is tho


raspberry vit c

lemon and lime

orange

i was hammering the dissolve ones until a realised they have tons of artificial sweetners in them so i am going to buy just normal vit c pills , and not cheweable ones either as they also contain sweetners !!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255300306


Sound!

I'm in Tesco as we speak!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> raspberry vit c
> 
> lemon and lime
> 
> orange
> 
> i was hammering the dissolve ones until a realised they have tons of artificial sweetners in them so i am going to buy just normal vit c pills , and not cheweable ones either as they also contain sweetners !!!


dont think they'll be THAT bad that ud notice any kind of stall in weightloss because of them until ur low low bf? depends how much u take in a day i suppose lol, usually 2-4g on a normal day for me. but yeh...tabs would be better if there cost effective.


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> dont think they'll be THAT bad that ud notice any kind of stall in weightloss because of them until ur low low bf? depends how much u take in a day i suppose lol, usually 2-4g on a normal day for me. but yeh...tabs would be better if there cost effective.


yeah its more the artificial sweetners mate.. just dont trust them..

thought i would give it a few weeks without them and see if i felt any different etc..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> raspberry vit c
> 
> lemon and lime
> 
> orange
> 
> i was hammering the dissolve ones until a realised they have tons of artificial sweetners in them so i am going to buy just normal vit c pills , and not cheweable ones either as they also contain sweetners !!!


Club Vits on ebay is the way forward, £11 for 360 1g tabs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Club Vits on ebay is the way forward, £11 for 360 1g tabs


Link please :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Club-Vits-Vitamin-C-1000mg-with-Rosehip-Bioflavonoids-365-Tablets-free-UK-P-P-/281017431597?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item416df1b62d


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Club-Vits-Vitamin-C-1000mg-with-Rosehip-Bioflavonoids-365-Tablets-free-UK-P-P-/281017431597?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item416df1b62d


Cheers yoof!

4 month's supply for £12


----------



## jon-kent

Im sick of my rasberry vit c tablets gotta get lemon n lime or orange. How much of that chicken is left mate ? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Im sick of my rasberry vit c tablets gotta get lemon n lime or orange. How much of that chicken is left mate ? Lol


All of it!! Going to eat it asap 

Going home now, check this queue coming out a Tesco!

Bloody old people panicking lol


----------



## jon-kent

Yeah i went to the morrisons just down the road from me and it was packed ! I walked in and saw that all the trays that hold baskets outside were empty and i knew i was fcuked lol. Only went in for some mince and veg :laugh:

Wanna go out today to buy my cheat day food but every cnuts out buying bread and milk lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> All of it!! Going to eat it asap
> 
> Going home now, check this queue coming out a Tesco!
> 
> Bloody old people panicking lol
> 
> View attachment 108016


how long you been fcukin sat there doing fcuk all to get snow gather again on your wing mirror pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i went to the morrisons just down the road from me and it was packed ! I walked in and saw that all the trays that hold baskets outside were empty and i knew i was fcuked lol. Only went in for some mince and veg :laugh:
> 
> Wanna go out today to buy my cheat day food but every cnuts out buying bread and milk lol


Get the sledge out pmsl

And the mask too 

It's all the old twàts who cause traffic lol



flinty90 said:


> how long you been fcukin sat there doing fcuk all to get snow gather again on your wing mirror pmsl !!!


Too long lol

Off now


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i went to the morrisons just down the road from me and it was packed ! I walked in and saw that all the trays that hold baskets outside were empty and i knew i was fcuked lol. Only went in for some mince and veg :laugh:
> 
> Wanna go out today to buy my cheat day food but every cnuts out buying bread and milk lol


i was planning on going out to get a cheat meal for lunch and then a pizza tonight but dont look like its gonna happen, boring baked potatoes with tuna it is :thumbdown:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Get the sledge out pmsl
> 
> And the mask too
> 
> It's all the old twàts who cause traffic lol
> 
> Too long lol
> 
> Off now


Haha yeah the mask should cut the queing down lol


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> i was planning on going out to get a cheat meal for lunch and then a pizza tonight but dont look like its gonna happen, boring baked potatoes with tuna it is :thumbdown:


Fcuk that mate i'll walk for half a day to get my cheat food haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that mate i'll walk for half a day to get my cheat food haha


f*ck it think ill walk to the chippy inabit, thanks for the motivation :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> i was planning on going out to get a cheat meal for lunch and then a pizza tonight but dont look like its gonna happen, boring baked potatoes with tuna it is :thumbdown:


You've had enough cheat meals tubs!





jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that mate i'll walk for half a day to get my cheat food haha


And you, but you train so I'll let you off pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck it think ill walk to the chippy inabit, thanks for the motivation :thumb:


Haha your welcome mate ! Could always try walking fast there and back for a bit of cardio lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You've had enough cheat meals tubs!
> 
> View attachment 108018
> 
> 
> And you, but you train so I'll let you off pmsl


Haha cheers mate ! Whens your cheat ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> You've had enough cheat meals tubs!
> 
> View attachment 108018
> 
> 
> And you, but you train so I'll let you off pmsl


i dont train but im still bigger than you :lol:

you gotta have a cheat, fish and chips with mushy peas in this weather :001_tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate ! Whens your cheat ?


Probably tomorrow mate, don't feel the need for one atm though as all is well and I'm happy with the snap 

But this weather makes me crave big stodgy meals!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Probably tomorrow mate, don't feel the need for one atm though as all is well and I'm happy with the snap
> 
> But this weather makes me crave big stodgy meals!!


mate i am same.. i could fcukin hammer steak and kidney pudding gravy and mash potato..

or stew and dumplings mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> mate i am same.. i could fcukin hammer steak and kidney pudding gravy and mash potato..
> 
> or stew and dumplings mmmmmmmmm


Ah man!!! Dumplings!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> i dont train but im still bigger than you :lol:
> 
> you gotta have a cheat, fish and chips with mushy peas in this weather :001_tt2:


True lol

Ffs, all this food is ruining me!!


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuk dumplings.......DOUGHNUTS !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk dumplings.......DOUGHNUTS !!!


krispy kremes?


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> krispy kremes?


Im not that rich haha, funnily enough i thought i would treat myself to them this weekend ! But the snow is coming down now so its only local morrisons for me so normal 2 packs for £1 doughnuts lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Why the fvck do people panic buy bread when it snows?! You don't eat that much of it normally so why the fvck do they need loads when it's snowing?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Why the fvck do people panic buy bread when it snows?! You don't eat that much of it normally so why the fvck do they need loads when it's snowing?


Old people use it's as draft excluders pmsl


----------



## luther1

Tpw oats. Definitely the finest powdered oats I've ever used. People rid the shelves of milk,break and potatoes in this weather. It's not like we're in Whistler and it never thaws ffs


----------



## TELBOR

Home! Only 3 hours what usually takes 1 hour 30 lol

Food time!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

bored sh!tless being at home, time to put fifa on me thinks


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> bored sh!tless being at home, time to put fifa on me thinks


Gay!

Pornography is your friend


----------



## Milky

How's tricks brother, hope the roads are staying clear for you.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> How's tricks brother, hope the roads are staying clear for you.


Bloody rubbish round here mate, I'm ok though thanks


----------



## luther1

Rob,with my order,I wasn't given the option of free delivery,is this because I didn't spend over £75 as I don't see many others spending that much and still getting free delivery. I was optioned next day or 3-5 day delivery?


----------



## liam0810

Rob do you travel 90mins to work every day?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Rob,with my order,I wasn't given the option of free delivery,is this because I didn't spend over £75 as I don't see many others spending that much and still getting free delivery. I was optioned next day or 3-5 day delivery?


I think there was a period around xmas when it was free to anybody but now it's just for orders of £75 or over I believe.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Rob do you travel 90mins to work every day?


Yeah that's a minimum mate, why?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I think there was a period around xmas when it was free to anybody but now it's just for orders of £75 or over I believe.


^^ this loof!


----------



## TELBOR

All you slags talking about "cheats" .......



Tea and a Shake too pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

You love that soreen stuff like i love monster lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You love that soreen stuff like i love monster lol


Ultimate carb up pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All you slags talking about "cheats" .......
> 
> View attachment 108064
> 
> 
> Tea and a Shake too pmsl


3 slices have just sneaked in to my diet today :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 slices have just sneaked in to my diet today :whistling:


Love the stuff!

Just got The Campaign off Sky, £3.50 to let Will Ferrell make me laugh is a bargain


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Love the stuff!
> 
> Just got The Campaign off Sky, £3.50 to let Will Ferrell make me laugh is a bargain


Cant wait for anchorman 2 !!

Whats that soreen stuff taste like ? Dont even know what it is lol


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## TELBOR

So funny!


----------



## TELBOR

Snow is crazy!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stopped here thank fook


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Stopped here thank fook


slowed right down here too, theres loads of cars still going around estate so im reckoning by tomorrow unless we have another mass downfall it will be fine !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stopped here thank fook


Here all night so the weather man says


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Here all night so the weather man says


What a cvnt he is eh? Lol


----------



## onthebuild

The campaign wasnt too bad I thought. Enjoyed 'the watch' also.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What a cvnt he is eh? Lol


Too right pmsl



Damn it!!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> slowed right down here too, theres loads of cars still going around estate so im reckoning by tomorrow unless we have another mass downfall it will be fine !!


Good! Can't see road from here but hope all is well 



onthebuild said:


> The campaign wasnt too bad I thought. Enjoyed 'the watch' also.


He makes me cry lol

Legend!


----------



## luther1

Pub ran out of everything but chicken,so that made a pleasant change. Snow stopped but a little more forecast for sunday


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Pub ran out of everything but chicken,so that made a pleasant change. Snow stopped but a little more forecast for sunday


you go to pub alone ??


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you go to pub alone ??


Jen came too. Only been in it about a dozen times and ive lived 500yds away from it for the past 10 years


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's a minimum mate, why?


So 3 hour round journey? Do you work on the road or in an office? Yes you've probably said this countless times and I've probably read it but I've got a very short memory


----------



## Mr_Morocco

snows bad round here but ive just orderd some pizza so hope the delivery driver gets here


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Pub ran out of everything but chicken,so that made a pleasant change. Snow stopped but a little more forecast for sunday


Pmsl, hate it when that happens!

Go out.....order chicken! 



liam0810 said:


> So 3 hour round journey? Do you work on the road or in an office? Yes you've probably said this countless times and I've probably read it but I've got a very short memory


Field based unfortunately mate, so I don't officially start work until I get to my first visit - balls I know!



Mr_Morocco said:


> snows bad round here but ive just orderd some pizza so hope the delivery driver gets here


Ffs, I'm using this again!



And this is my front door pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fúck faces!

Suppose I best clear the drive lol

Bacon first


----------



## flinty90

good cardio. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> good cardio. x


Aye, I'm on it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> good cardio. x


Bacon?

That'd handy as I'm having Bacon rolls too this morning, once rob hurrys up and makes them :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning Bog breath xx


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning Bog breath xx


Morning!

On the treadmill as we speak 

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> On the treadmill as we speak
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Texting from the gym :ban:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Texting from the gym :ban:


x2... what a ****!!!

Bet he is one of the people that hogs the squat rack all day while texting also... actually, don't think he trains legs...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Texting from the gym :ban:


Sorry dad 



Sweat said:


> x2... what a ****!!!
> 
> Bet he is one of the people that hogs the squat rack all day while texting also... actually, don't think he trains legs...


Jelly as my legs are bigger :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Anyway, chest is wrecked!

Awesome session with @flinty90


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sorry dad
> 
> Jelly as my legs are bigger :whistling:


My middle leg is bigger anyway! 

Where's the detail on the above mentioned Chest workout? Ya pumped up now?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> My middle leg is bigger anyway!
> 
> Where's the detail on the above mentioned Chest workout? Ya pumped up now?


Is it fook, you've got a fanny by now with all that gear 

Here you go mate;

15 Mins treadmill

5 Mins Row

Pec Fly Machine

15x52kg

15x66kg

15x83kg

10x100kg - then several partials

That's a PB on Pec Fly Machine, felt strong as hell!

Obviously flinty shifted more than me though.

Incline Smiths Bench Press

15x40kg

12x60kg

6x90kg - bar is wànk on this, no grip!

Cable Flyes and Press

2xSets Pressing

6xSets on Flyes but all at different angles

Absolutely pumped to death lol

Decline DB Press

12x20kg

13x28kg - last 3 forced massively!

Killer session for variation and my strength is getting better on fly work :beer:

Then some more treadmill to wrap up.

Done!!


----------



## Sweat

That's a nice session Rob and good work on PB.

Side note I not on that much gear at the moment but will be upping it a bit in next 2 weeks as you already seen me post, but not going as high on the oral's, thinking it prob 2g oils (1.2g at the moment) + orals. Will see how it goes.


----------



## flinty90

Great session Rob mate you were fcukin on fire, never seen you train like that before bro really begging me to push them extra reps out on everything..

Now thats the fcukin intensity i always knew you had in ya mate .. loved it and it makes me fired up seeing you like that..

plus your looking very ****** and solid at minute mate,, we will fcukin make this year ours !!

(Natty power still rules though lol)


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Great session Rob mate you were fcukin on fire, never seen you train like that before bro really begging me to push them extra reps out on everything..
> 
> Now thats the fcukin intensity i always knew you had in ya mate .. loved it and it makes me fired up seeing you like that..
> 
> plus your looking very ****** and solid at minute mate,, we will fcukin make this year ours !!
> 
> (Natty power still rules though lol)


Natty filth! Next you will stop taking protein and only consume lettuce!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Natty filth! Next you will stop taking protein and only consume lettuce!


still batter you around the gym ya roided up weak cnut XX :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great session chaps, chest Saturday for the win!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> still batter you around the gym ya roided up weak cnut XX :whistling:


LMAO, you prob would to be fair. I am getting ace at DB Kickbacks though, might beat you on those!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Great session chaps, chest Saturday for the win!


yes did a lot of thinking about that session and im so glad Rob came and put the 110% in and fcukin nailed it.. i had to take a pic of him doing the cable chest presses his front delts and chest looked fcukin awesome .. popping like a mutha !!!!

good to see my thinking time paid off into a great session and executed to perfection too !!!

i need a bigger peck deck stack though 130 kg just wasnt enough


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> LMAO, you prob would to be fair. I am getting ace at DB Kickbacks though, might beat you on those!


Nope not even them.. i would beat you on anything lol !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Nope not even them.. i would beat you on anything lol !!


Not sure wheter to accept this challenge and attempt to kick your ass, need to go flick through your journal first to remind me how much you are lifting.

If you can bench more than the Oly bar on it's own I don't stand a chance...


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Not sure wheter to accept this challenge and attempt to kick your ass, need to go flick through your journal first to remind me how much you are lifting.
> 
> If you can bench more than the Oly bar on it's own I don't stand a chance...


GULP errm nah we will leave it mate i feel like i have a sore throat coming on anyway :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Great session Rob mate you were fcukin on fire, never seen you train like that before bro really begging me to push them extra reps out on everything..
> 
> Now thats the fcukin intensity i always knew you had in ya mate .. loved it and it makes me fired up seeing you like that..
> 
> plus your looking very ****** and solid at minute mate,, we will fcukin make this year ours !!
> 
> (Natty power still rules though lol)


Thanks mate, I do feel as though something has clicked within me lol

Feeling really good each session (except arms :lol: ) and it's working for me thank fúck 

Defo our year, your strength is still stupid!! Blew me away as usual!!

Appreciate having you by my side :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes did a lot of thinking about that session and im so glad Rob came and put the 110% in and fcukin nailed it.. i had to take a pic of him doing the cable chest presses his front delts and chest looked fcukin awesome .. popping like a mutha !!!!
> 
> good to see my thinking time paid off into a great session and executed to perfection too !!!
> 
> i need a bigger peck deck stack though 130 kg just wasnt enough


Post the pic!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Post the pic!


Pervert .. i sent it rob and then deleted it off my phone mate, pic didnt come out as well as it looked in reality.. you will just have to come train with us and see it first hand X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Post the pic!


No 



flinty90 said:


> Pervert .. i sent it rob and then deleted it off my phone mate, pic didnt come out as well as it looked in reality.. you will just have to come train with us and see it first hand X


Agreed lol

Defo get some next week for the wànk bank


----------



## Ginger Ben

I charge for pictures so you two cvnts best bring your wallets when I do


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I charge for pictures so you two cvnts best bring your wallets when I do


My wallet will have disintegrated by the time you come up here pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My wallet will have disintegrated by the time you come up here pmsl


Your fault for living too far away :lol:

I'll combine it with a trip with the wife to her sisters' place which aren't far from you guys one weekend.


----------



## flinty90

i will be in fcukin flex magazine before ben gets up here pmsl.. or luther..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i will be in fcukin flex magazine before ben gets up here pmsl.. or luther..


They doing a weak natty cvnts special edition? :lol:

As it happens it looks like we are heading to nottinghamshire at the end of March so I'll let you know more specifics when I know (wife sorting it out obviously as it's admin) and hopefully we could set something up!?


----------



## Richie186

Keep me posted on this mate, I'd love to join you all.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> i will be in fcukin *GT* magazine before ben gets up here pmsl.. or luther..


Corrected for you mate! Thought you had already been a cover model for them tho...


----------



## Sweat

Dependant on when baby arrives I might also join you [email protected] for a beasting.

It is Nottingham way that Rob/Flintster live?


----------



## Richie186

I know it's south of Sheffield. Anywhere south of Sheffield is France isn't it!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mansfield they train i think not sure if that's Scotland or not?


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> I know it's south of Sheffield. Anywhere south of Sheffield is France isn't it!?


Fooking dirty southerners!!!



Ginger Ben said:


> Mansfield they train i think not sure if that's Scotland or not?


Ah Mansfield is north of Nottingham, so not too bad. I'd be up for a Sat/Sunday avo session there at some point. Nando's or some other chicken based food has got to be on the cards afterwards tho...


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> They doing a weak cvnts special edition? :lol:
> 
> As it happens it looks like we are heading to nottinghamshire at the end of March so I'll let you know more specifics when I know (wife sorting it out obviously as it's admin) and hopefully we could set something up!?


Yeah i only agreed cos i thought you had already been invited lol x


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Yeah i only agreed cos i thought you had already been invited lol x


He wasn't good enough even for that mate.

He has got an invite to the Chubby Chasers annual conference though, doing a guest posing.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i will be in fcukin flex magazine before ben gets up here pmsl.. or luther..


Are they taking a picture of you now for your ' before' picture?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Are they taking a picture of you now for your ' before' picture?


No mate not fcukin weak enough yet lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Are they taking a picture of you now for your ' before' picture?


anyway im not bothered about conditioning im doing your new regime for powerlifting .... i want to eat like one but lift like a fcukin gerriatric old country club cnut and be that full on food i illucinate about having a missus called Jen :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

I can't wait to finish this cut, so I can get big. I really like the idea of Strongman stuff, but want to be a leanish strongman not a fat 20+ stone one like @ewen 

What are the opening/starter events like for a Novice Strongman Ewen? If I am likely to need to squat more than 10kg, it going to be a no go...


----------



## Sweat

Wrong journal to post in, but ah well, Rob will not mind.

Brings more people into his Journal so can increase his sales pitchs of TPW products... gogo rob...


----------



## luther1

Just been to see my little girl . Ex lives in the middle of nowhere in an old mill,so still snow on the roads,spun my car into the side of her mini haha


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Wrong journal to post in, but ah well, Rob will not mind.
> 
> Brings more people into his Journal so can increase his sales pitchs of TPW products... gogo rob...


I'm delegating to Ben this weekend 

Anywho, training with all you cúnts would be cool.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I'm delegating to Ben this weekend
> 
> Anywho, training with all you cúnts would be cool.


Ben and Liam are slackers, barely doing any pimping mate, get your crew in order!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> I can't wait to finish this cut, so I can get big. I really like the idea of Strongman stuff, but want to be a leanish strongman not a fat 20+ stone one like @ewen
> 
> What are the opening/starter events like for a Novice Strongman Ewen? If I am likely to need to squat more than 10kg, it going to be a no go...


You could do a women's comp lol


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> You could do a women's comp lol


You joke, but I just looked at the womens comps. Still doing farmers walks with 55kg in each arm...

Is there a teenage girl version?


----------



## TELBOR

Right, film time!

Total Recall - New one.

Best be good


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Right, film time!
> 
> Total Recall - New one.
> 
> Best be good


Enjoy choking one out over Colin Farrell ****!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Enjoy choking one out over Colin Farrell ****!


Fell asleep lol


----------



## Richie186

Mid wànk?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fell asleep lol


That good eh?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That good eh?


I was fooked lol

Plus I had a massive dinner 

Morning all! Chest is battered, hopefully get in to do a back session tomorrow 

Not much on today so I'll just chill with the girls and do as they please.



Worse snow man ever pmsl

I think I'll be having a relaxed day with food;

Breakfast

Sorreen Bread

4 Weetabix

Coco Pops

Tea

60g Whey


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy your day matey


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy your day matey


Cheers mate, just finished watching the end of Total Recall , so so film.


----------



## luther1

Just doing a weeks ironing,going to walk snoop and I'll have a look at the car to check out the damage,couldn't be bothered last night. Snowing lightly again too


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just doing a weeks ironing,going to walk snoop and I'll have a look at the car to check out the damage,couldn't be bothered last night. Snowing lightly again too


Damage??

Fingers crossed it doesn't snow here again.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Damage??
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesn't snow here again.


aparently east midlands is going to be hit quite bad mate


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> aparently east midlands is going to be hit quite bad mate


Bugger!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Damage??
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesn't snow here again.


I posted it on previous page mate. Went to see my little girl last night,spun my car into the side of the ex's cooper s works convertible pmsl. The fcuker has anti skid control and all that bollox so if the wheels spin, it cuts power. Put it in manual and still couldn't control it so it just smashed into her car


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> I posted it on previous page mate. Went to see my little girl last night,spun my car into the side of the ex's cooper s works convertible pmsl. The fcuker has anti skid control and all that bollox so if the wheels spin, it cuts power. Put it in manual and still couldn't control it so it just smashed into her car


this is why i agree with many people that old cnuts should be made to resit there driving test :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Whats crack a lacking big man ???


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I posted it on previous page mate. Went to see my little girl last night,spun my car into the side of the ex's cooper s works convertible pmsl. The fcuker has anti skid control and all that bollox so if the wheels spin, it cuts power. Put it in manual and still couldn't control it so it just smashed into her car


Pmsl!

Didn't see that post mate, but that's brilliant


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Whats crack a lacking big man ???


Not much mate, relaxing day, just a few odd bits to do round the house 

Just going to try a new bulk shake though lol

I'll post it up 

Late one for you I see!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Not much mate, relaxing day, just a few odd bits to do round the house
> 
> Just going to try a new bulk shake though lol
> 
> I'll post it up
> 
> Late one for you I see!!


Go on mate get it up !

Yeah 5am bedtime lol, up at 10am for fcuking tesco bloke lol


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Go on mate get it up !
> 
> Yeah 5am bedtime lol, up at 10am to fcuk the tesco bloke lol


Missus not giving you any? Having to fook the tesco delivery guy?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Go on mate get it up !
> 
> Yeah 5am bedtime lol, up at 10am for fcuking tesco bloke lol


I will 

Unlucky! It's the day of rest 



 Sweat said:


> Missus not giving you any? Having to fook the tesco delivery guy?


Pmsl, I think his dog would happily fúck the Tesco man 

His dog is bigger than me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> His dog is bigger than me lol


So is mine to be fair


----------



## luther1

So was the girls snowman


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So is mine to be fair


Cúnt! :lol:



luther1 said:


> So was the girls snowman


Double cúnt


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i dont even train and have more muscle :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Anywho, shake!

400ml Semi skimmed Milk

60g Oats

90g Pro 10 Strawberry Whey

50g Chocolate Milk shake Powder

5xOreo Cookies 

1, 625 cals

42g Fats

189g Carbs

121g Protein

Along with breakfast that's around 3, 000 cals today, got a couple of serving of rice and chicken to go


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> i dont even train and have more muscle :thumb:


You wish


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I will
> 
> Unlucky! It's the day of rest
> 
> Pmsl, I think his dog would happily fúck the Tesco man
> 
> His dog is bigger than me lol


Haha yeah i reckon Bruce could rape and pilage a normal mans house lol, once he matures and fills out it'll be anyones house and maybe me if i fell over in front of him :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Anywho, shake!
> 
> 400ml Semi skimmed Milk
> 
> 60g Oats
> 
> 90g Pro 10 Strawberry Whey
> 
> 50g Chocolate Milk shake Powder
> 
> 5xOreo Cookies
> 
> 1, 625 cals
> 
> 42g Fats
> 
> 189g Carbs
> 
> 121g Protein
> 
> Along with breakfast that's around 3, 000 cals today, got a couple of serving of rice and chicken to go


Fcuk me mate thats a shake n half !!! Why strawberry with all the choc stuff lol you not have any choc whey lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah i reckon Bruce could rape and pilage a normal mans house lol, once he matures and fills out it'll be anyones house and maybe me if i fell over in front of him :lol:


Lol, when he fills out!! Wtf!!

He's massive. How old is he?



jon-kent said:


> Fcuk me mate thats a shake n half !!! Why strawberry with all the choc stuff lol you not have any choc whey lol


Lol, I have a load of Pro 10 that needs using. Choc and Strawberry goes well too


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, when he fills out!! Wtf!!
> 
> He's massive. How old is he?
> 
> Lol, I have a load of Pro 10 that needs using. Choc and Strawberry goes well too


Haha he's only a 1yr and 4months old !!!!! Still a pup mate !!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I will
> 
> Pmsl, I think his dog would happily fúck the Tesco man
> 
> His dog is bigger than me lol





Ginger Ben said:


> So is mine to be fair


Thought you guys was joking here, but it turns out that the dog's really are bigger than Rob, just googled Rob from UKM comparison to an average Dog and this is what came up... you need to start bulking more rob...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Thought you guys was joking here, but it turns out that the dog's really are bigger than Rob, just googled Rob from UKM comparison to an average Dog and this is what came up... you need to start bulking more rob...
> 
> View attachment 108314


Pmsl!

That's one menacing dog 

Is it Ben's pup? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Film time, Lawless..... Tom Hardy so I'll have a semi on


----------



## Richie186

Only a semi? I saw him in warrior and got a full blown chubby out of it.


----------



## Leeds89

99 pages in aaaaaand I'm subbed 

Before/after pics anywhere  ?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Only a semi? I saw him in warrior and got a full blown chubby out of it.


Pmsl!

I do love the guy 



Leeds89 said:


> 99 pages in aaaaaand I'm subbed
> 
> Before/after pics anywhere  ?


Lol, welcome! Any meat going 

Before..... well, 2 years ago.....



Most people have seen that 

Then most up to date is avi and these. .....


----------



## Leeds89

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I do love the guy
> 
> Lol, welcome! Any meat going
> 
> Before..... well, 2 years ago.....
> 
> View attachment 108349
> 
> 
> Most people have seen that
> 
> Then most up to date is avi and these. .....
> 
> View attachment 108350
> 
> 
> View attachment 108351


In my sig of course :rolleye: :lol:

Seriously though that's a fvcking ridiculous transformation! Can hopefully learn something in here!


----------



## TELBOR

Leeds89 said:


> In my sig of course :rolleye: :lol:
> 
> Seriously though that's a fvcking ridiculous transformation! Can hopefully learn something in here!


Thanks mate, I think talk about bodybuilding 1 in every 50 posts lol

Anywho, Morning!!

Bàstard snow has been again, Grrrrrr!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, I think talk about bodybuilding 1 in every 50 posts lol
> 
> Anywho, Morning!!
> 
> Bàstard snow has been again, Grrrrrr!


1 in 50? Optimistic mate! Lol. Morning by the way, I'm off to bed. Have a good one.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Film time, Lawless..... Tom Hardy so I'll have a semi on


Lawless any good mate? Wouldn't mind seeing that, also there is a few films at the moment such as Gangstasquad and another that look good.

You have made some immense progress from that shot 2 years ago, onwards and upwards ****.



Richie186 said:


> Only a semi? I saw him in warrior and got a full blown chubby out of it.


He does look effing great in Warrior, amazing traps to be fair. Love that film, almost a tearjerker... lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lawless any good mate? Wouldn't mind seeing that, also there is a few films at the moment such as Gangstasquad and another that look good.
> 
> You have made some immense progress from that shot 2 years ago, onwards and upwards ****.


Out of the films I watched this weekend it was easily the best 

Defo going to see Gangsta squad!

Thanks ****


----------



## flinty90

im wanting to go watch django. supposed to be decent..


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mucker, good w.e?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im wanting to go watch django. supposed to be decent..


Yeah I defo want to see that!



JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucker, good w.e?


Yes thanks mate, super Saturday session and a chilled remainder of the weekend 

You? Looked awesome on the fancy dress mate!

Any snow yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I defo want to see that!
> 
> Yes thanks mate, super Saturday session and a chilled remainder of the weekend
> 
> You? Looked awesome on the fancy dress mate!
> 
> Any snow yet?
> 
> View attachment 108389


super sat sesh isnt as good as it sounds tbh, knowing u dont drink lol.

had a braw w.e mate, sat night was hillarious. had a suit fitting on sunday too with a hangover...was alright tho

snows bout 2" here atm...8" 15min up the road in forfar lol. we're expecting another sh!tload today


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> super sat sesh isnt as good as it sounds tbh, knowing u dont drink lol.
> 
> had a braw w.e mate, sat night was hillarious. had a suit fitting on sunday too with a hangover...was alright tho
> 
> snows bout 2" here atm...8" 15min up the road in forfar lol. we're expecting another sh!tload today


Lol, super sat chest session 

What did the chest come out at? 31 inch like scoobs lol

I'd say we've had a good 15" now, on a plus note work have said to do what's needed and then go home


----------



## Leeds89

flinty90 said:


> im wanting to go watch django. supposed to be decent..


One of best films I've seen mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, super sat chest session
> 
> What did the chest come out at? 31 inch like scoobs lol
> 
> I'd say we've had a good 15" now, on a plus note work have said to do what's needed and then go home


lol ended up with a 44" long jacket but its a wee bit nippit round my pit area & arms, but i wanted it slim fit so all's good. have to meet the tailor again threw the week so he can bring the waist in because it looks like a big box atm :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Leeds89 said:


> One of best films I've seen mate


Orange Wednesday it is 



JANIKvonD said:


> lol ended up with a 44" long jacket but its a wee bit nippit round my pit area & arms, but i wanted it slim fit so all's good. have to meet the tailor again threw the week so he can bring the waist in because it looks like a big box atm :lol:


Hehehe, I've stopped wearing suit jackets. Gave up about a year ago, of the hanger is no good and I ain't having a tailored one for one lol

What's the occasion mate?


----------



## Leeds89

R0BLET said:


> Orange Wednesday it is
> 
> Hehehe, I've stopped wearing suit jackets. Gave up about a year ago, of the hanger is no good and I ain't having a tailored one for one lol
> 
> What's the occasion mate?


Mate I'll inbox you a link where you can DL it if you want, it's a screener copy perfect quality


----------



## TELBOR

Leeds89 said:


> Mate I'll inbox you a link where you can DL it if you want, it's a screener copy perfect quality


PM away :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Orange Wednesday it is
> 
> Hehehe, I've stopped wearing suit jackets. Gave up about a year ago, of the hanger is no good and I ain't having a tailored one for one lol
> 
> What's the occasion mate?


its my mates wedding, should be a good day


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> its my mates wedding, should be a good day


Yeah defo mate, just make sure your the cúnt everyone is looking at because your so hench brah 

Food update;

Meal 1 - 90g Whey, 100g Oats, 5g Creatine, 400ml Skimmed Milk

Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 100g Chicken

I'm going to throw 5g of creatine into each shake i have this week, needs using and I'm curious to see what it adds in terms of sessions 

Meal 3 due in an hour.

On a side note, must have slept funny as my neck is fooking hurting!! Left trap is sore too 

Popped a load of pain killers, I'll still do back and deads later lol


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 - 60g Whey, 30g oats, 5g creatine

Meal 4 due at 12.30 more rice and chicken

Then I'm doing one, still hammering it down where I am and worse at home apparently???!!!

But I'm still going to the gym


----------



## jon-kent

BEEFCAKE !!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> BEEFCAKE !!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> BEEFCAKE !!!!!


You mean Ben  Wrong journal :lol:

Morning mate, have fun last night.....


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 108407


Haha thats what i was thinking ! Couldnt find a lat spread 1 though :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You mean Ben  Wrong journal :lol:
> 
> Morning mate, have fun last night.....
> 
> View attachment 108408


Hahaha i sh1t you not mate i saw 1 of the chefs and he looked like that !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha thats what i was thinking ! Couldnt find a lat spread 1 though :lol:


He's a monster


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha i sh1t you not mate i saw 1 of the chefs and he looked like that !!!


Brilliant! If you go again, get a pic with him


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant! If you go again, get a pic with him


Haha will do buddy :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha will do buddy :laugh:


Wear the mask too lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Wear the mask too lol


You sure you could handle that mate ? I dont want you found in your bedroom hanging from the ceiling with your trousers by your ankles and a orange in your mouth with a that picture in front of you !!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Back is ruined!

Trained with @flinty90, so that was sweet to get an extra session in with him 

Lat Pull Downs

12x45kg

12x52kg

12x66kg

Each time more angled leaning back

Then underhand close grip Lat Pull Downs

12x45kg

Oly Bar Bent Over Rows

12x60kg

12x90kg

6x110kg PB (then partials)

Romanian Deads

12x110kg

10x150kg PB

6x170kg PB 

The 170's for some reason went up really easy, then I finished the first one lol went for 7 and tank was empty!

FTR when I say PB that is for 2013.

Straight Arm Rope Pulls

Didn't note weight as it was all about the stretch, but it was 3 sets weight went up each time.

Singl Hand Pull Over - Cable Machine

12x11kg

12x18kg

Last set just pump out!!

Then some Bicep curling MOFO's 

Seated Preacher Curl Machine

12x27kg

12x35kg

7x45kg then partials.

Fried!!

Back is humming and biceps are like concrete balloons pmsl

Very very happy with that session :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Great session Rob mate loved it even though i was pretty out of steam (felt like it anyway~) low carbs and legs yesterday was hard going

then did 60 minutes cardio when ya left i am fcuked lol...

Lokking better yet again today mate back shae and definition really plowing through now... i know people take the p1ss out of your size but your actually pretty thick set and stocky in person i dont think people realise..

coming on great my little prodigy !!! XX

thanks for the sesh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks like a good session lads! Good stuff


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Back is ruined!
> 
> Trained with @flinty90, so that was sweet to get an extra session in with him
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x52kg
> 
> 12x66kg
> 
> Each time more angled leaning back
> 
> Then underhand close grip Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> Oly Bar Bent Over Rows
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 12x90kg
> 
> 6x110kg PB (then partials)
> 
> Romanian Deads
> 
> 12x110kg
> 
> 10x150kg PB
> 
> 6x170kg PB
> 
> The 170's for some reason went up really easy, then I finished the first one lol went for 7 and tank was empty!
> 
> FTR when I say PB that is for 2013.
> 
> Straight Arm Rope Pulls
> 
> Didn't note weight as it was all about the stretch, but it was 3 sets weight went up each time.
> 
> Singl Hand Pull Over - Cable Machine
> 
> 12x11kg
> 
> 12x18kg
> 
> Last set just pump out!!
> 
> Then some Bicep curling MOFO's
> 
> Seated Preacher Curl Machine
> 
> 12x27kg
> 
> 12x35kg
> 
> 7x45kg then partials.
> 
> Fried!!
> 
> Back is humming and biceps are like concrete balloons pmsl
> 
> Very very happy with that session :beer:


Good work fellas. Lots of volume there. What are you weighing now mate?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Great session Rob mate loved it even though i was pretty out of steam (felt like it anyway~) low carbs and legs yesterday was hard going
> 
> then did 60 minutes cardio when ya left i am fcuked lol...
> 
> Lokking better yet again today mate back shae and definition really plowing through now... i know people take the p1ss out of your size but your actually pretty thick set and stocky in person i dont think people realise..
> 
> coming on great my little prodigy !!! XX
> 
> thanks for the sesh


You still out steamed me mate, and out lifted lol

Your mad  Legs, back then an hour of cardio! Loon :lol:

Aww, thanks mate. I'm really starting to see it myself too. It'll be good in a few more month's when we've out grown all these Trolls on here


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good work fellas. Lots of volume there. What are you weighing now mate?


Thanks mate 

I'll weigh in on Wednesday, hopefully up again!! Feel bigger and very snug clothes


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You still out steamed me mate, and out lifted lol
> 
> Your mad  Legs, back then an hour of cardio! Loon :lol:
> 
> Aww, thanks mate. I'm really starting to see it myself too. It'll be good in a few more month's when we've out grown all these Trolls on here


Fvck off skinny the day you're bigger than me is the day I quit and take up marathon running pmsl :lol:

You do look good though mate (dripping with ****)


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You still out steamed me mate, and out lifted lol
> 
> Your mad  Legs, back then an hour of cardio! Loon :lol:
> 
> Aww, thanks mate. I'm really starting to see it myself too. It'll be good in a few more month's when we've out grown all these Trolls on here


AHEM a few more months lol.. these cnuts would be eclipsed if i stood fcukin behind them, skinny weak roided up [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> AHEM a few more months lol.. these cnuts would be eclipsed if i stood fcukin behind them, skinny weak roided up [email protected]


If you were stood fvcking behind me I'd be being sick


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> If you were stood fvcking behind me I'd be being sick


yes thinking "fcuk me and im taking all this gear for nothing "


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes thinking "fcuk me and im taking all this gear for nothing "


Lol keep dreaming natty boy 

You'll be on 2g a week soon trying to keep up with rob lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol keep dreaming natty boy
> 
> You'll be on 2g a week soon trying to keep up with rob lol


  i hope so mate it would be great to have something to keep me pushing hard !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol keep dreaming natty boy
> 
> You'll be on 2g a week soon trying to keep up with rob lol


  i hope so mate it would be great to have something to keep me pushing hard !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You guys are smashing it at the moment, It's good inspiration :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You guys are smashing it at the moment, It's good inspiration :thumb:


All joking aside mate the few guys i actually read about on here are all smashing it at the minute you included. its like a non talked about team and i dont want to be the one in the team that slacks off.

so to me those few people (only known to me) are inspiring me day in day out and good to read there all making great progress so far in 2013... :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You guys are smashing it at the moment, It's good inspiration :thumb:


All joking aside mate the few guys i actually read about on here are all smashing it at the minute you included. its like a non talked about team and i dont want to be the one in the team that slacks off.

so to me those few people (only known to me) are inspiring me day in day out and good to read there all making great progress so far in 2013... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> All joking aside mate the few guys i actually read about on here are all smashing it at the minute you included. its like a non talked about team and i dont want to be the one in the team that slacks off.
> 
> so to me those few people (only known to me) are inspiring me day in day out and good to read there all making great progress so far in 2013... :thumbup1:


Totally agree mate It's a good start to the year for a lot of lads on here, great to see


----------



## Sweat

Great sesh Rob da monster!

Shifting some serious weight, that TPW protein infused with Tren?

Looking forward to hearing your weigh in results on wednesday, hoping 120kg+ as your new bodyweight....


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Some nice posts I see 

We'll just keep doing as we are and hopefully get to a happier place - then change goals again! I am quite fortunate to have flinty training me, foc too!

Anywho, fell asleep at 7pm last night lol only for 15 mins then I prepped my food and went to bed just before 9 lol

Neck was hurting loads  So slept with no pillows and just a hot water bottle under it, seems to have helped :beer:

Doubtful I'll get to the gym today, we'll see. If I do it'll be legs, should be shoulders but don't want to niggle my neck anymore.

Have fun ladies


----------



## flinty90

im fcuked so a rest day for me.. you should also have a rest day bro IMO.. but have a good day whatever you do x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im fcuked so a rest day for me.. you should also have a rest day bro IMO.. but have a good day whatever you do x


Rest day it is lol 45 mins down the road and back doms arrive


----------



## TELBOR

Food time, guess what..... rice and chicken


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Food time, guess what..... rice and chicken


No! Really?!?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No! Really?!?! :lol:


I know!! Shock horror!! 

X2 more and a few shakes - very out the blue eh?! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know!! Shock horror!!
> 
> X2 more and a few shakes - very out the blue eh?! :lol:


Its this sort of radical approach to bodybuilding that really breaks traditions and forges new ways of doing things, keep it up!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Its this sort of radical approach to bodybuilding that really breaks traditions and forges new ways of doing things, keep it up!


Breaking the mould right here mate!!


----------



## jon-kent

No sereen bread or whatever the fcuk its called lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> No sereen bread or whatever the fcuk its called lol


Not today young man, I'll grab some Friday though lol

How's the dogs?


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Not today young man, I'll grab some Friday though lol
> 
> How's the dogs?


Haha is that your treat ?

Been wrestling out in the snow for hours lol, got them in now and trying to settle them down


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha is that your treat ?
> 
> Been wrestling out in the snow for hours lol, got them in now and trying to settle them down


Lol, yeah it will be 

Bless em, hope they wiped their feet on the way in


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah it will be
> 
> Bless em, hope they wiped their feet on the way in


Fcuking hell mate it was like 2 hairy tornadoes coming through the door lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate it was like 2 hairy tornadoes coming through the door lol


Hahaha! I bet it was. Go and bath the buggers lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha! I bet it was. Go and bath the buggers lol


Fcuking hell mate you think my boy fits in the tub !!! I fit in it better !....just lol

This video explains his washing routine ! Enjoy the pants !!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate you think my boy fits in the tub !!! I fit in it better !....just lol
> 
> This video explains his washing routine ! Enjoy the pants !!


Lol, what a film!

Hose pipe it is 

Looked into halo yet lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, what a film!
> 
> Hose pipe it is
> 
> Looked into halo yet lol


Haha its a wicked film, we just turn it off before the end lol.

Was looking yesterday but ended up at cheque drops lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha its a wicked film, we just turn it off before the end lol.
> 
> Was looking yesterday but ended up at cheque drops lol


Suppose that's a good idea, just incase it upsets you :lol:

Get some then lol, you'll be an animal pmsl

@gingerben or @RXQueenie will tell you about me and Halo


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Suppose that's a good idea, just incase it upsets you :lol:
> 
> Get some then lol, you'll be an animal pmsl
> 
> @gingerben or @RXQueenie will tell you about me and Halo


hahahahah.... hahahahaha... a lethal cocktail that. there was FURY IN THE CAR PARK!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Suppose that's a good idea, just incase it upsets you :lol:
> 
> Get some then lol, you'll be an animal pmsl
> 
> @gingerben or @RXQueenie will tell you about me and Halo


Haha im already a animal :whistling: :laugh:, lol they got stories of you kicking off in tescos or something lol


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> hahahahah.... hahahahaha... a lethal cocktail that. there was FURY IN THE CAR PARK!!


Yeah it was a weird day pmsl

Started with a PB though


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha im already a animal :whistling: :laugh:, lol they got stories of you kicking off in tescos or something lol


Ffs...... it was Asda :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Ffs...... it was Asda :lol:


Haha what a guess :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Haha im already a animal :whistling: :laugh:, lol they got stories of you kicking off in tescos or something lol


The silly cvnt got riled up in some traffic iirc and got out of his car and started abusing somebody through their window, is that about right Rob? I can't recall the exact details but it was bloody funny.


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> The silly cvnt got riled up in some traffic iirc and got out of his car and started abusing somebody through their window, is that about right Rob? I can't recall the exact details but it was bloody funny.


Hahahaha fcuking thug Rob !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The silly cvnt got riled up in some traffic iirc and got out of his car and started abusing somebody through their window, is that about right Rob? I can't recall the exact details but it was bloody funny.


Yeah something along those lines, poor sod did nothing wrong tbh I think I was píssed off that I was doing 120mph and he flew passed me so I wasn't happy 

But the second time using it I knew what to expect, so all was well :beer:

Bloody good stuff!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah something along those lines, poor sod did nothing wrong tbh I think I was píssed off that I was doing 120mph and he flew passed me so I wasn't happy
> 
> But the second time using it I knew what to expect, so all was well :beer:
> 
> Bloody good stuff!!


Haha :lol:

Dont sound like the best thing for me to take normally when i have a friend punching me ! I'll wait till its a stranger lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> Dont sound like the best thing for me to take normally when i have a friend punching me ! I'll wait till its a stranger lol


Yeah defo mate lol

Hence why you should use it pre fight


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah defo mate lol
> 
> Hence why you should use it pre fight


Haha yeah so i flip out and go running at him windmilling trying to kill him but i wake up backstage coz i forgot everything :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah so i flip out and go running at him windmilling trying to kill him but i wake up backstage coz i forgot everything :lol:


Na, that's rohypnol mate


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Na, that's rohypnol mate


Oh yeah, i can get that off Ewen :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Oh yeah, i can get that off Ewen :lol:


Yeah you pay him in kind, well I think I did....woke up with blood everywhere and bite marks on my shoulders!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you pay him in kind, well I think I did....woke up with blood everywhere and bite marks on my shoulders!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:  :lol:


Haha he was very loving with me ! We cuddled after ! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha he was very loving with me ! We cuddled after ! :lol:


What a bàstard lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> What a bàstard lol


You need a beard mate thats all :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You need a beard mate thats all :laugh:


Well that isn't going to happen lol

Anyway, food time, guess what.... yeah rice and chicken lol

Back is fúcked, in a good way of course!!


----------



## biglbs

mg:just passin thru meep,meeep--------------------------------------------


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> mg:just passin thru meep,meeep--------------------------------------------


Biggest roadrunner I've ever seen!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well that isn't going to happen lol
> 
> Anyway, food time, guess what.... yeah rice and chicken lol
> 
> Back is fúcked, in a good way of course!!


I am going to be in pieces tomorrow, legs have started to hurt already and lower back is feeling it as well..... 

Food time for me too, couple of burgers, steak, rice and veg already on 2000 cals today lol, might bust 4500 at this rate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Biggest roadrunner I've ever seen!


More like bulldozer 



Ginger Ben said:


> I am going to be in pieces tomorrow, legs have started to hurt already and lower back is feeling it as well.....
> 
> Food time for me too, couple of burgers, steak, rice and veg already on 2000 cals today lol, might bust 4500 at this rate :lol:


Then your work is done 

Feed the recovery mate, if it's 4500 cals then so be it!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Biggest roadrunner I've ever seen!


Slowest on its toes too,but fook me what a hook!


----------



## TELBOR

Found the pics out from my last Journal, so took the snaps from there.

July 2012 - Jan 2013..... i see no progress 

Pretty annoyed with myself at looking back now lol

Anyway, here you go 





MUST WORK HARDER!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Found the pics out from my last Journal, so took the snaps from there.
> 
> July 2012 - Jan 2013..... i see no progress
> 
> Pretty annoyed with myself at looking back now lol
> 
> Anyway, here you go
> 
> View attachment 108581
> 
> 
> View attachment 108582
> 
> 
> MUST WORK HARDER!!


looking MUCH thicker mate....lost a bit of bf too. brilliant


----------



## MURPHYZ

I thought u said u trained Rob.:confused: 

Back looks wider to me, and more meat on ur shoulders and arms, chest looks better to.

I suffer this problem of gaining weight and not changing shape cos I'm a cnut, this year my shape will change.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> looking MUCH thicker mate....lost a bit of bf too. brilliant


I hate this game 



Breeny said:


> I thought u said u trained Rob.:confused:
> 
> Back looks wider to me, and more meat on ur shoulders and arms, chest looks better to.
> 
> I suffer this problem of gaining weight and not changing shape cos I'm a cnut, this year my shape will change.


Bloody annoying isn't it!!

Tbh mate I'll use this to make sure I do more and eat more!!

Hope you had a good weekend btw :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lats are much more pronounced now, v taper is clear to see whereas before it wasn't there, spinal erectors are popping now too whereas I don't think you had any last year :lol:

Shoulders and arms need the most work I would say, chest has definitely thickened up though so whatever you're doing for that is working. Get going on dips and chins every chest and back session - I'd even start with them for a few weeks and see how you go when fresh.

I always used to start back sessions with chin ups and often start chest with heavy dips, other days I do deads first for back and db bench for chest but I still do chins and dips.

Mix them up too, do week of heavy low rep stuff, then do more volume, drop sets, negatives etc. These two exercises should be in every routine IMO unless you have an impediment which means you can't do them.

Go!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Or just bosh 1g a week of test and decca in with 100mg ed blue hearts for 3 months


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lats are much more pronounced now, v taper is clear to see whereas before it wasn't there, spinal erectors are popping now too whereas I don't think you had any last year :lol:
> 
> Shoulders and arms need the most work I would say, chest has definitely thickened up though so whatever you're doing for that is working. Get going on dips and chins every chest and back session - I'd even start with them for a few weeks and see how you go when fresh.
> 
> I always used to start back sessions with chin ups and often start chest with heavy dips, other days I do deads first for back and db bench for chest but I still do chins and dips.
> 
> Mix them up too, do week of heavy low rep stuff, then do more volume, drop sets, negatives etc. These two exercises should be in every routine IMO unless you have an impediment which means you can't do them.
> 
> Go!


Thanks mate, I know arms and shoulders are lacking. Booked in a shoulder session with flinty on Saturday 

Damn head fúck lol

Suppose it matters where I'm at come July - bigger hopefully lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Or just bosh 1g a week of test and decca in with 100mg ed blue hearts for 3 months


No, no and maybe on Orals pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

haha it is a headfvck mate, we always say that but you're in a really good groove at the moment so now is the time to recognise what needs to be done and get on with doing it IMO. Diet's good (eat more fat!), training is good and if you nail that office job you'll be laughing.


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Found the pics out from my last Journal, so took the snaps from there.
> 
> July 2012 - Jan 2013..... i see no progress
> 
> Pretty annoyed with myself at looking back now lol
> 
> Anyway, here you go
> 
> View attachment 108581
> 
> 
> View attachment 108582
> 
> 
> MUST WORK HARDER!!


Big difference IMO. Defo lost bf but your thicker and heavier looking. Good work mate.


----------



## flinty90

Rob are you fcukin blind ????

You have come on a lot to say you havent really been on it for a few months before christmas.. your back is massively different and you dont need to change anything around back session wise..

maybe do a bit more for arms as (YOU HAVENT) trained them directly at all for ages

chest looks thicker

back is thicker and wider

shoulders are definitely rounder

i can see your shape changing in front of my eyes every time i see you so stop bieng daft about not changing.. you have changed more in the last month admittedly than you had before christmas but you are well on track if you carry on consistently eating well.. getting a bit of good gear in you , and hitting our sessions as you have been there will be a different person stood there in next 4 months..

Dont start caving now mate on me when i need you to be with me for stage 2 X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Is it the skinny cvnt jokes? Have we gone too far? lol, pussy


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Big difference IMO. Defo lost bf but your thicker and heavier looking. Good work mate.


I agree thicker mate  and BF has dropped - no ice cream 



flinty90 said:


> Rob are you fcukin blind ????
> 
> You have come on a lot to say you havent really been on it for a few months before christmas.. your back is massively different and you dont need to change anything around back session wise..
> 
> maybe do a bit more for arms as (YOU HAVENT) trained them directly at all for ages
> 
> chest looks thicker
> 
> back is thicker and wider
> 
> shoulders are definitely rounder
> 
> i can see your shape changing in front of my eyes every time i see you so stop bieng daft about not changing.. you have changed more in the last month admittedly than you had before christmas but you are well on track if you carry on consistently eating well.. getting a bit of good gear in you , and hitting our sessions as you have been there will be a different person stood there in next 4 months..
> 
> Dont start caving now mate on me when i need you to be with me for stage 2 X


I am píssed at looking at them, and thinking I haven't progressed!

I know I have mate, and looking at these only makes me want it MORE!

I'm all over it like you said.



Ginger Ben said:


> Is it the skinny cvnt jokes? Have we gone too far? lol, pussy


Is it fcuk you skinny cúnt!

I know I'm bigger than you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know I'm bigger than you


Flinty's right, you are fvcking blind pmsl :lol: XX


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Flinty's right, you are fvcking blind pmsl :lol: XX


----------



## luther1

Chest much thicker,bicep (despite the same peak)to shoulder is a vast difference with more side roundness and forearm more pronounced. Did you expect two inces on your arms? Half an inch a year for anyone would be a miracle


----------



## luther1

Back has more cleavage and shoulders are overlapping traps more,so all in all, good progress. What do your shirts fit like since then?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Back has more cleavage and shoulders are overlapping traps more,so all in all, good progress. What do your shirts fit like since then?


Mate he looks thick as hell when you actually with him bro ... very fcukin much a case of pics doing no justice at all !!!


----------



## liam0810

You've changed mate and i think its all down to TPW. Ha!

Chest has got thicker and back to. Get working on delts. Lots if heavy pressing, side lateral raises with drop sets, super sets, giant sets. Destroy them!


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> You've changed mate and i think its all down to TPW. Ha!
> 
> Chest has got thicker and back to. Get working on delts. Lots if heavy pressing, side lateral raises with drop sets, super sets, giant sets. Destroy them!


we will destroy them on saturday mate big time delts getting nailed


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Mate he looks thick as hell when you actually with him bro ... very fcukin much a case of pics doing no justice at all !!!


His weight to height ratio tells you the ****** is a decent size. We can't all be 5'11" 15st with abs


----------



## Sweat

As others have said mate, you have made some very good improvements. We are often our own worst critics, you seriously look very good mate.

Of course I cannot just compliment you, not in my style, so gotta call you a skinny little runt as well, jokes! 

Will throw you some reps.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Back has more cleavage and shoulders are overlapping traps more,so all in all, good progress. What do your shirts fit like since then?


I know mate, just one of those days 

Actually I brought some new shirts last week of December and I wore one today and it was snug on me 



liam0810 said:


> You've changed mate and i think its all down to TPW. Ha!
> 
> Chest has got thicker and back to. Get working on delts. Lots if heavy pressing, side lateral raises with drop sets, super sets, giant sets. Destroy them!


Thanks mate, hahaha TPW is laced with oxys - don't tell anyone 

Defo want boulders to be bigger mate, we've sorted a killer session on Saturday 



flinty90 said:


> we will destroy them on saturday mate big time delts getting nailed


CAN'T WAIT!!



Sweat said:


> As others have said mate, you have made some very good improvements. We are often our own worst critics, you seriously look very good mate.
> 
> Of course I cannot just compliment you, not in my style, so gotta call you a skinny little runt as well, jokes!
> 
> Will throw you some reps.


Defo our own worst critics mate! Just a little laps.

Weigh in tomorrow morning, keep a look out lol

NIGHT ALL!! X


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Wednesday Weigh in.........

88kg  :beer:

13st 12

194lb

I knew I'd grown pmsl

Just leaving home now, off to blooming Shrewsbury for the day but I'll be as fast as I can 

Legs later, I'm throwing in some bicep work too lol

Mince and spuds for meals today whilst out, missus made chilli last night, proper nice! Full of beans and shít! Should keep me going today :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Have a good day beastly !!


----------



## Richie186

Nice one mate. Glad for you. Was going to go straight to bed when I got in but that talk of chilli has made my hungry so I'm having a shake before I hit the hay.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Have a good day beastly !!


You too mate 

That's 5kg up since last week of November :beer:



Richie186 said:


> Nice one mate. Glad for you. Was going to go straight to bed when I got in but that talk of chilli has made my hungry so I'm having a shake before I hit the hay.


Hahaha, I could of had it for breakfast lol

Enjoy the shake and enjoy the sleep!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Wednesday Weigh in.........
> 
> 88kg  :beer:
> 
> 13st 12
> 
> 194lb
> 
> I knew I'd grown pmsl
> 
> Just leaving home now, off to blooming Shrewsbury for the day but I'll be as fast as I can
> 
> Legs later, I'm throwing in some bicep work too lol
> 
> Mince and spuds for meals today whilst out, missus made chilli last night, proper nice! Full of beans and shít! Should keep me going today :beer:


See you in about 5 hours then pmls


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> See you in about 5 hours then pmls


Lol, I should be in the gym at 4pm


----------



## TELBOR

Chilli was BOO-T-FULL!

Meal 1 - 60g Oats, 70g Whey, 3xEggs, 5g Creatine, 400ml Milk

Meal 2 - 200g Serving of Chilli

Meal 3 - Shake, Oats, whey and creatine 

Meal 4 - 100g Serving of Chilli, 200g Jacket Potato

Meal 5 - Shake as above

Pre workout shake hour before and raze on arrival

Post workout shake - 60g whey, 50g dextrose

Meal 6 - Chicken with either rice or spuds and veg

Then a bed time shake

Snacks of PB and Nuts today :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Chilli was BOO-T-FULL!
> 
> Meal 1 - 60g Oats, 70g Whey, 3xEggs, 5g Creatine, 400ml Milk
> 
> Meal 2 - 200g Serving of Chilli
> 
> Meal 3 - Shake, Oats, whey and creatine
> 
> Meal 4 - 100g Serving of Chilli, 200g Jacket Potato
> 
> Meal 5 - Shake as above
> 
> Pre workout shake hour before and raze on arrival
> 
> Post workout shake - 60g whey, 50g dextrose
> 
> Meal 6 - Chicken with either rice or spuds and veg
> 
> Then a bed time shake
> 
> Snacks of PB and Nuts today :beer:


Do it like a brother.... do it like a dude!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Chilli was BOO-T-FULL!
> 
> Meal 1 - 60g Oats, 70g Whey, 3xEggs, 5g Creatine, 400ml Milk
> 
> Meal 2 - 200g Serving of Chilli
> 
> Meal 3 - Shake, Oats, whey and creatine
> 
> Meal 4 - 100g Serving of Chilli, 200g Jacket Potato
> 
> Meal 5 - Shake as above
> 
> Pre workout shake hour before and raze on arrival
> 
> Post workout shake - 60g whey, 50g dextrose
> 
> Meal 6 - Chicken with either rice or spuds and veg
> 
> Then a bed time shake
> 
> Snacks of PB and Nuts today :beer:


plenty grub there fat boi  5kg.....excellent work.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Do it like a brother.... do it like a dude!!


Speaking of brothers, brother.... Hulk Hogan was on radio 1 yesterday.

Legend! Guy is so charismatic, he didn't have a clue what was going off but that made it funnier 



JANIKvonD said:


> plenty grub there fat boi  5kg.....excellent work.


Cheers dude! Yeah it's put a smile back on my face for sure 

5kg in 8 weeks isn't bad at all, I'd take that all year round lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Speaking of brothers, brother.... Hulk Hogan was on radio 1 yesterday.
> 
> Legend! Guy is so charismatic, he didn't have a clue what was going off but that made it funnier
> 
> Cheers dude! Yeah it's put a smile back on my face for sure
> 
> 5kg in 8 weeks isn't bad at all, I'd take that all year round lol


i bet u fcukin would lol 30kg a year


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i bet u fcukin would lol 30kg a year


Pmsl, it does get me thinking what is possible without pinning Test EW......

Yeah I'm doing dbol pre workout - when I remember to 

But what is MY potential, diet has really helped as it is far more structured instead of I need x amount of cals before bedtime!

I'll carry on as I am, and I'm going to have a tinker with MCT over oats in 4 weeks just to see if I get leaner and a little less bloaty 

But it does beg the question to what is my body/mind capable of.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, it does get me thinking what is possible without pinning Test EW......
> 
> Yeah I'm doing dbol pre workout - when I remember to
> 
> But what is MY potential, diet has really helped as it is far more structured instead of I need x amount of cals before bedtime!
> 
> I'll carry on as I am, and I'm going to have a tinker with MCT over oats in 4 weeks just to see if I get leaner and a little less bloaty
> 
> But it does beg the question to what is my body/mind capable of.


i fancy mct myself actually to put in my shake in the morning before training!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i fancy mct myself actually to put in my shake in the morning before training!


That's my plan, morning shake in place of some of the oats just to wean it in then slowly swap it for carbs.

Too much too soon is meant to have impact on the old toilet department lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> i bet u fcukin would lol 30kg a year


i thought u were going a completely different direction with that underlined part lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats been ur cycle from nov mate... just test n dbol?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounding very positive Roblet, really good to see you in the zone mate! x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> whats been ur cycle from nov mate... just test n dbol?


Well I did the tren elite PH along side the dbol, which was good and then just the odd dbol pre workout 

No test mate x



Ginger Ben said:


> Sounding very positive Roblet, really good to see you in the zone mate! x


Thanks mate, really getting a good routine atm. Main thing is I'm enjoying it and really having some great sessions


----------



## JANIKvonD

u pinned at all yet mate?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u pinned at all yet mate?


Nice to see you read the op 

Right pair aren't we 

Yes mate,

Test E

Tren E

Mast E

Slin

A few blends, pharma stuff, then orals 

I was silly looking back but that's life :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Nice to see you read the op
> 
> Right pair aren't we
> 
> Yes mate,
> 
> Test E
> 
> Tren E
> 
> Mast E
> 
> Slin
> 
> A few blends, pharma stuff, then orals
> 
> I was silly looking back but that's life :lol:


Dont put gear and training before loved ones again bro. It takes over and i,as you know learnt a painful lesson from it x


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Nice to see you read the op
> 
> Right pair aren't we
> 
> Yes mate,
> 
> *Test E*
> 
> *
> Tren E*
> 
> *
> Mast E*
> 
> *
> Slin*
> 
> A few blends, pharma stuff, then orals
> 
> I was silly looking back but that's life :lol:


pmsl

musta been bunk


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Dont put gear and training before loved ones again bro. It takes over and i,as you know learnt a painful lesson from it x


1000000000% agree!

Couldn't/wouldn't do anything to lose my missus.



JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl
> 
> musta been bunk


Yeah must have been lol

Tbh I only did it for 8 weeks but was gaining well, got to 91kg and 11% BF got to love tren


----------



## TELBOR

This thread made me laugh last year and someone has bumped it 

Fave pic from it is this one;



http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3491966


----------



## jon-kent

Can def see a difference in them pictures mate !....your hairs a bit longer now :laugh: your back looks thicker and bigger and you lost some bf as well ! Haha i'll swap weights with you if you want mate lol


----------



## jon-kent

Lol how many months gone is that guy !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Can def see a difference in them pictures mate !....your hairs a bit longer now :laugh: your back looks thicker and bigger and you lost some bf as well ! Haha i'll swap weights with you if you want mate lol




Yeah let's do it mate! Lol.

How's your weight looking anyway???



jon-kent said:


> Lol how many months gone is that guy !


Pmsl, have you read the first posts


----------



## JANIKvonD

i remember that threaD!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i remember that threaD!


I like his face


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 108708
> 
> 
> Yeah let's do it mate! Lol.
> 
> How's your weight looking anyway???
> 
> Pmsl, have you read the first posts


Haha cool ! Dunno mate ive been snowed in coz i live at the bottom of a very hilly part so was gonna walk to gym but getting rid of cold 1st so back training 2moz, was still 16.12 after my massive cheat day the other day ! So happy about not putting anything on ! So at the very worst i weigh the same as i did !


----------



## jon-kent

Will read that thread now lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha cool ! Dunno mate ive been snowed in coz i live at the bottom of a very hilly part so was gonna walk to gym but getting rid of cold 1st so back training 2moz, was still 16.12 after my massive cheat day the other day ! So happy about not putting anything on ! So at the very worst i weigh the same as i did !


Damn cold!!

Hopefully you'll get back on it soon


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Damn cold!!
> 
> Hopefully you'll get back on it soon


Yeah mate it'll be gone by tomorrow ! Took 500mg of dnp yest for a change and i think i sweated the cold out of me over night !

DNP = cure for colds lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate it'll be gone by tomorrow ! Took 500mg of dnp yest for a change and i think i sweated the cold out of me over night !
> 
> DNP = cure for colds lol


Suppose thats one way to look at it lol

Email Beechams right now!!


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuk that i'll make my own cold remedy lab lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that i'll make my own cold remedy lab lol


BeeSI


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I like his face


the only reason i remember it is because he's the fukin spitting image of my farmer mate wullie pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> the only reason i remember it is because he's the fukin spitting image of my farmer mate wullie pmsl


Is he pregnant too ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

shreddedmate is back!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> shreddedmate is back!


In that tren thread?


----------



## TELBOR

Ruined, hobbling around plus pumped arms - it's a good look 

Legs and Biceps

10 Mins Treadmill

Legs Press

12x100kg

12x107kg

12x113kg

I really don't like this machine, but squats just ain't happening yet - due legs with flinty so they'll be brought back in.

Leg Extension

12x45kg

12x52kg

10x59kg

Looooove leg extensions!!

Ham Curls

12x39kg

12x45kg

10x49kg

Chins

3x10 @ BW - just for you [email protected]

EZ Bar Close Grip Standing Curls

15x15kg

15x15kg

15x20kg

Barbell Reverse Grip Close Grip Curls

15x10kg

15x12.5kg

15x15kg

Seated Preacher Curls

15x27kg

15x32kg

Drop Set

7x54kg

7x23kg

10x14kg

Rope Curls

15x10kg

15x12kg

15x15kg

Concrete Balloons 

Calf Press Blast

50x100kg

Should be fun getting out the car in the morning lol

I really like Raze, I notice the focus lots more when training solo as I'm not talking lol

But it's good shít!

On other news I took a phone call earlier for another job I'd gone for with Samsung, so that's another interview to attend :beer:

Edit - says legal instead of legs pmsl


----------



## luther1

Do Samsung need someone in the staff canteen who can use a griddle?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Do Samsung need someone in the staff canteen who can use a griddle?


No, internal mail has a vacancy for junior envelope sealer


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ruined, hobbling around plus pumped arms - it's a good look
> 
> Legs and Biceps
> 
> 10 Mins Treadmill
> 
> Legs Press
> 
> 12x100kg
> 
> 12x107kg
> 
> 12x113kg
> 
> I really don't like this machine, but squats just ain't happening yet - due legal with flinty so they'll be brought back in.
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x52kg
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> Looooove leg extensions!!
> 
> Ham Curls
> 
> 12x39kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x49kg
> 
> Chins
> 
> 3x10 @ BW - just for you [email protected]
> 
> EZ Bar Close Grip Standing Curls
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> Barbell Reverse Grip Close Grip Curls
> 
> 15x10kg
> 
> 15x12.5kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> Seated Preacher Curls
> 
> 15x27kg
> 
> 15x32kg
> 
> Drop Set
> 
> 7x54kg
> 
> 7x23kg
> 
> 10x14kg
> 
> Rope Curls
> 
> 15x10kg
> 
> 15x12kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> Concrete Balloons
> 
> Calf Press Blast
> 
> 50x100kg
> 
> Should be fun getting out the car in the morning lol
> 
> I really like Raze, I notice the focus lots more when training solo as I'm not talking lol
> 
> But it's good shít!
> 
> On other news I took a phone call earlier for another job I'd gone for with Samsung, so that's another interview to attend :beer:


Good session mate, glad you threw the chins in but 3 sets of 10 at bw means time to add weight! 

good work on the samsung job too, good luck


----------



## jon-kent

Cheap samsung stuff for the boys !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> No, internal mail has a vacancy for junior envelope sealer


I knew it would be something brain taxing for the half wit


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Do Samsung need someone in the staff canteen who can use a griddle?


Field based of course 

I don't do office or manual labour pmsl



Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate, glad you threw the chins in but 3 sets of 10 at bw means time to add weight!
> 
> good work on the samsung job too, good luck


Lol, I only did them for you :wub:

Thanks mate 



jon-kent said:


> Cheap samsung stuff for the boys !!!


Cheap.... I'll get freebies lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Cheap.... I'll get freebies lol


Awesome...i'll get a list ready lol


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Ruined, hobbling around plus pumped arms - it's a good look
> 
> Legs and Biceps
> 
> 10 Mins Treadmill
> 
> Legs Press
> 
> 12x100kg
> 
> 12x107kg
> 
> 12x113kg
> 
> I really don't like this machine, but squats just ain't happening yet - due legs with flinty so they'll be brought back in.
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x52kg
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> Looooove leg extensions!!
> 
> Ham Curls
> 
> 12x39kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x49kg
> 
> Chins
> 
> 3x10 @ BW - just for you [email protected]
> 
> EZ Bar Close Grip Standing Curls
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> Barbell Reverse Grip Close Grip Curls
> 
> 15x10kg
> 
> 15x12.5kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> Seated Preacher Curls
> 
> 15x27kg
> 
> 15x32kg
> 
> Drop Set
> 
> 7x54kg
> 
> 7x23kg
> 
> 10x14kg
> 
> Rope Curls
> 
> 15x10kg
> 
> 15x12kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> Concrete Balloons
> 
> Calf Press Blast
> 
> 50x100kg
> 
> Should be fun getting out the car in the morning lol
> 
> I really like Raze, I notice the focus lots more when training solo as I'm not talking lol
> 
> But it's good shít!
> 
> On other news I took a phone call earlier for another job I'd gone for with Samsung, so that's another interview to attend :beer:
> 
> Edit - says legal instead of legs pmsl


Good work mate. Both on the workout and the job interview. :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Wow, what a workout mate, I would be fcked for weeks after that 

Good luck with job interview too!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good work mate. Both on the workout and the job interview. :beer:


Thanks mate, loving all my sessions atm 

:beer:



Huntingground said:


> Wow, what a workout mate, I would be fcked for weeks after that
> 
> Good luck with job interview too!


Thanks mate, I'd be fooked after your too pmsl ! 200kg+ squats..... no thanks!!


----------



## TELBOR

Night shake done 

Just tried something different, coconut milk 

200ml Coconut Milk

100ml Semi skimmed Milk

70g Whey

720 cals 

Blooming beautiful too!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great shout mate, shed loads of cals in that!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Great shout mate, shed loads of cals in that!


800 cals for 21p a can 

Yes please :beer:

Coconut milk is bloody gorgeous lol


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> 800 cals for 21p a can
> 
> Yes please :beer:
> 
> Coconut milk is bloody gorgeous lol


I brought some coconut water the other day....foul stuff!! Tastes like spud water!!!

Never tried the milk, might give it a whirl


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> I brought some coconut water the other day....foul stuff!! Tastes like spud water!!!
> 
> Never tried the milk, might give it a whirl


Do it!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Back is still tight, so Monday's session hit the spot then legs yesterday would of had an impact too - feels good!

Back to legs, hams are tight, quads are getting there but my right knee is hammered lol

I'm sure someone came in and capped me in my sleep :lol:

Usual stuff today, plenty of food, last portion of chilli and some chicken too 

Chest session today, I'll do the same as Saturdays session. Except I'll swap the smith machine with an oly bar and go with decline I think.

I'll have another one of those coconut milk shakes later, was blooming gorgeous lol


----------



## biglbs

Dude!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Dude!!!!


Morning big guy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin


Yo!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Morning wingnut.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Morning wingnut.


Morning mate, you well?


----------



## TELBOR

That's some chilli down the neck, more later and some chicken too, couple not shakes and then I'll be fuelled for a session 

Edit - More instead of NOT lol


----------



## luther1

What did you weigh in at yesterday Rob?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What did you weigh in at yesterday Rob?


88kg mate, up another kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 88kg mate, up another kg


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 108791


Pmsl, I am checking BF tonight tbh

We'll soon see!!

I'll keep 'bulking' until I know I have enough mass to pull off a cut 

Don't want to look a skinny cúnt do I!


----------



## JANIKvonD

what height are u bud?


----------



## Leeds89

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I am checking BF tonight tbh
> 
> We'll soon see!!
> 
> I'll keep 'bulking' until I know I have enough mass to pull off a cut
> 
> *Don't want to look a skinny cúnt do I!*


No, that's my job, go away :lol:


----------



## luther1

JANIKvonD said:


> what height are u bud?


Hes 3 foot 7 janet


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> what height are u bud?


5'8" - what a monster!!!!



Leeds89 said:


> No, that's my job, go away :lol:


Píss off, you not skinny. Lean as mate, good set of boulders from the pic I saw last week!



luther1 said:


> Hes 3 foot 7 janet


Hes the name of my penis Yan


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> 800 cals for 21p a can
> 
> Yes please :beer:
> 
> Coconut milk is bloody gorgeous lol


21p?!? I've just searched round 2 supermarkets for some and cheapest was 1:99!!

Still bought some some though, mixed it with whey and skimmed milk. Damn fine it was too.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 21p?!? I've just searched round 2 supermarkets for some and cheapest was 1:99!!
> 
> Still bought some some though, mixed it with whey and skimmed milk. Damn fine it was too.


Was it blue dragon at Tesco or Asda lol

Aldi mate 

Well nice isn't it!!


----------



## Richie186

Lol. Blue dragon at tesco and morrisons. There's an Aldi about 10 miles from here, ill bulk buy. Yes mate it tasted great even with strawberry whey.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Blue dragon at tesco and morrisons. There's an Aldi about 10 miles from here, ill bulk buy. Yes mate it tasted great even with strawberry whey.


Haha, my spider senses are strong today 

Yeah Aldi mate, was on offer but usual price is about £1 

Lol it defo made my pro 10 strawberry 100 times better :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha, my spider senses are strong today
> 
> Yeah Aldi mate, was on offer but usual price is about £1
> 
> Lol it defo made my *pro 10 strawberry* 100 times better :lol:


ENEMY!!!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> ENEMY!!!! :lol:


Needs using lol

Plus it does make it nicer, it's nice whey tbh just doesn't mix well.

Anywho, chest and tri's are ruined!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and Tri's

5 mins Treadmill

Pec Deck

12x52kg

12x66kg

12x86kg

12x100kg

Think this needs to go up! I'll start at 66kg next time.

Decline Oly Bar Bench

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

Didnt have grip right on last set, a bit to close together. Still happy with it, I do like decline 

Cable Flyes

12x10kgx2 at chest level

12x10kgx2 at feet level

Rope Pulldowns

12x3xdidn't make note of weight 

Closed Grip Plate Raise

2 Sets of 10 with 5kg

Tricep Seated Dip Machine

12x35kg

12x54kg

12x66kg

Then 3 sets of partials lower and upper whilst drop setting it 

60 reps all together;

10x36kg Lower 10x Upper

10x18kg Lower 10x Upper

10x10kg Lower 10x Upper

BALLOONS 

10 Mins Speed Intervals

Done!


----------



## jon-kent

Is the milk better than the water ? Tried coconut water to help rehydrate as its better than water but it was rank ! Fcuk ruining a shake with it lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Is the milk better than the water ? Tried coconut water to help rehydrate as its better than water but it was rank ! Fcuk ruining a shake with it lol


Haven't tried the water mate but I spooned a mouthful of the milk this morning (it had set in the fridge lol) and it's well nice!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Coconut water is different stuff that's the actual liquid from the coconut whereas coconut milk is basically coconut pulp I think.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Coconut water is different stuff that's the actual liquid from the coconut whereas coconut milk is basically coconut pulp I think.


Correcto Mundo!



Fcuk it, I'll have one now!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Correcto Mundo!
> 
> 
> 
> Fcuk it, I'll have one now!!


What a coconut? lol


----------



## H10dst

Coconut water is fowl!! Tried some the other day, defo going to try the milk in my shake though. Choc protein and coconut milk will be like a giant bounty!!!


----------



## jon-kent

H10dst said:


> Coconut water is fowl!! Tried some the other day, defo going to try the milk in my shake though. Choc protein and coconut milk will be like a giant bounty!!!


Fcuking right it is mate ! Seen as youve tried both how much better is the milk lol


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Coconut water is different stuff that's the actual liquid from the coconut whereas coconut milk is basically coconut pulp I think.


Cheers dude. Anyway the water is fcuking rank !! So it must be brilliant for you lol


----------



## Leeds89

For some reason after reading "Blue Dragon" I've got a craving for Blue Bolt from Sainsburys, ffs it's icy outside aswell you cvnts, walk of death to supermarket


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Coconut water is fowl!! Tried some the other day, defo going to try the milk in my shake though. Choc protein and coconut milk will be like a giant bounty!!!


Mate that will be amazing!! Just heard on the grapevine (gingerfúckingben) about a new TPW flavour so that with coconut milk will be amazing!!



jon-kent said:


> Fcuking right it is mate ! Seen as youve tried both how much better is the milk lol


Better as in cal count or nutritional quality lol

Cals - yes it brilliant pmsl 200 cals per 100ml

Milk is a lot less 

Fats - LOTS! All saturated pmsl


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> Mate that will be amazing!! Just heard on the grapevine (gingerfúckingben) about a new TPW flavour so that with coconut milk will be amazing!!


Ill try and grab some milk this weekend and let you know!! I'm working on coming to your gym too, you'll have to come to progression sometime too.


----------



## liam0810

Get some of this stuff

http://m.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=690&prodid=733

Great to cook with and nice in shakes as well, just chuck a couple tablespoons in microwave and mix in.


----------



## Richie186

Morning robster. Have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Ill try and grab some milk this weekend and let you know!! I'm working on coming to your gym too, you'll have to come to progression sometime too.


Good lad, we'll get flinty involved too 



liam0810 said:


> Get some of this stuff
> 
> http://m.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=690&prodid=733
> 
> Great to cook with and nice in shakes as well, just chuck a couple tablespoons in microwave and mix in.


Cheers yoof! It nice stuff tbh, quite versatile.



Richie186 said:


> Morning robster. Have a good day mate.


Morning mate! I shall, legs have kicked in god damn it!! Lol.

Chest is hammered and tri are pooped - excellent :beer:

Rest day thank god !


----------



## TELBOR

Alright mofo's!

Blooming snowing again.

I'm just trying no carbs (tiny amount) till dinner tonight, high fats and high protein.

Just a little experiment lol

So far today;

Meal 1 - 100g whey, 200ml water, 200ml coconut milk

Meal 2 - 2x chicken Breast

Meal 3 - 100g Whey, 200ml water

And now a bag of Brazil nuts 

Meal 4 will be a chicken breast and some olives and a whey shake.

Then I'll do some carbs tonight in preparation for a monster shoulder session tomorrow!

Missus has done the butcher run as she's been paid lol

5kg Chicken Breast

2kg mince

1kg bacon

2kg Sirloin

3kg Gammon joint

Then some chicken parcels - love these!

She's a good un


----------



## Richie186

What's the thinking behind low carb mate? Just to see how sh1t it can make you feel!! Lol


----------



## Another Excuse

I need to get a missus like that! Chicken parcels are fantastic!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> What's the thinking behind low carb mate? Just to see how sh1t it can make you feel!! Lol


Just curious mate lol

I've been getting mega tired recently, so seeing how I feel today - yes I'm that gay 

I'll smash a few hundred grams of carbs in before bed pmsl



Another Excuse said:


> I need to get a missus like that! Chicken parcels are fantastic!


You have one, she's just thousands of miles away!!

Time to get ripped for her :beer:

They're amazing!!


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me its cold down here.,the wind is bitter. No gloves on though,wellard


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me its cold down here.,the wind is bitter. No gloves on though,wellard


Colder up here you bummer 

Anyway.....


----------



## luther1

Its the wind coming off the sea. You lot know what the sea looks like,you paddle in ut on your annual holidays to great yarmouth.


----------



## luther1

Actually,this might be the first year someone doesnt try and harpoon flinty


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Its the wind coming off the sea. You lot know what the sea looks like,you paddle in ut on your annual holidays to great yarmouth.


Never been 

Usually Cleethorpes for the day for me lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Never been
> 
> Usually Cleethorpes for the day for me lol


No one likes a show off Rob


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No one likes a show off Rob


I know


----------



## TELBOR

Crumbled!

Carbs start........ now!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Man Vrs Food!

12lb Burger and Chips meal!

10 beef burgers all toppers with cheese, 20 pieces of bacon, gurkin and chips


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Man Vrs Food!
> 
> 12lb Burger and Chips meal!
> 
> 10 beef burgers all toppers with cheese, 20 pieces of bacon, gurkin and chips
> 
> View attachment 108918


No problem, can I have chocolate cake for afters aswell, :thumb:

I'd be obese after eating just that one meal ffs.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> No problem, can I have chocolate cake for afters aswell, :thumb:
> 
> I'd be obese after eating just that one meal ffs.


Fat lad on the left had the most, but still had 5lb left at the end lol!!

Of course you could have choc cake lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Fat lad on the left had the most, but still had 5lb left at the end lol!!
> 
> Of course you could have choc cake lol


It would certainly help towards my 14st target.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> It would certainly help towards my 14st target.


I'm edging closer to that thank fook!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> I'm edging closer to that thank fook!!


It's my target for the year but tbh honest I think I'll exceed it in that amount of time.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> It's my target for the year but tbh honest I think I'll exceed it in that amount of time.


Easily! !


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I got my butterscotch ripple today..................a must!!!!!!!!!!! Its awesome!!  :thumb:


----------



## luther1

I can't put the link up but YouTube this 'steroids to the max' . look at his traps,front delts and bi's. and puny forearms


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> I can't put the link up but YouTube this 'steroids to the max' . look at his traps,front delts and bi's. and puny forearms


Tons of fooking synth, looks like shiz and yeah no forearms.

People that think he looks good are clowns imo.


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Tons of fooking synth, looks like shiz and yeah no forearms.
> 
> People that think he looks good are clowns imo.


It's too much isn't it .proportions are awful


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> It's too much isn't it .proportions are awful


Ya is too much mate, even if he had it in proportion it would still look shiz at that level, just muscles swolen with oils.

Bicep curls fook all for his size and his mate is helping him. Total ****!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> It's too much isn't it .proportions are awful


just as well your perfect bro hahaha x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I got my butterscotch ripple today..................a must!!!!!!!!!!! Its awesome!!  :thumb:


Bugger! I haven't got mine yet lol

Ordering today :beer:

Afternoon everyone else!

I'm broke 

That is all


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bugger! I haven't got mine yet lol
> 
> Ordering today :beer:
> 
> Afternoon everyone else!
> 
> I'm broke
> 
> That is all


Yay, get it ordered! Had it in porridge this morning and it was ace! 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Bugger! I haven't got mine yet lol
> 
> Ordering today :beer:
> 
> Afternoon everyone else!
> 
> I'm broke
> 
> That is all


I'm broke now. Just went and ordered a bedroom carpet,fcuk me those cnuts can charge. My house is circa 1840 and has the original oak floor boards down and it's always cold and noisy. Carpet burns for Jen soon


----------



## Richie186

Burns on her knees as she smashes you from behind?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Burns on her knees as she smashes you from behind?


He needs carpet mate as the splinters in the floor boards might pop Jen


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yay, get it ordered! Had it in porridge this morning and it was ace!
> 
> Have a good weekend!


Sounds it!!

You too Keeks, keep nailing the Glutes and Boulders 



luther1 said:


> I'm broke now. Just went and ordered a bedroom carpet,fcuk me those cnuts can charge. My house is circa 1840 and has the original oak floor boards down and it's always cold and noisy. Carpet burns for Jen soon


Pmsl, I'm broke from flintys awesome boulders session!!!

Richie and Ben pretty much gave the best response to post :lol:


----------



## luther1

Bit cnutish


----------



## luther1

Anyway you scrawny chicken eating *******,went out last night to me favourite steak house and had a nice 14oz filet with a rack of ribs on the side. Handsome bit of tucker


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Anyway you scrawny chicken eating *******,went out last night to me favourite steak house and had a nice 14oz filet with a rack of ribs on the side. Handsome bit of tucker


Very nice!!

I had Tapas today lol 

Anywho mofo's.

Had a pretty wànk afternoon, planned to pick the wee ones up after the gym and take them out, go see my parents - dads bday and the usual weekend 

Haven't even got them 

Ex is being a cow bag in short. Snakes with títs (sorry for any ladies reading  ) can't really do much about it and I'm just feeling sorry for myself atm.

Other news, traps and delts are ruined.

Session is in @flinty90's journal. But it was awesome, did my best to keep up with him!

But I didnt lol

Had a good catch up, he is really on it again and is going to explode in these next 2 months :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

Ex-missus sounds as though she is playing games with the kids, not nice, biatch!! Hope you're OK today mate, head up, chin down!!


----------



## Another Excuse

Mate that is completely **** about the ex, just how helpless you must feel with it


----------



## Huntingground

BTW, I've heard that there is a new law going through parliament this year that will give fathers much more rights over their kids (even up to 50/50 with the Mums).


----------



## 25434

Hello...just swooshing in to wish you a good Sunday. Sorry to hear the troubles with the ex. Happy training......( I know, I know, lame right? But I can't think of anything witty to say)....durrrrrrr.....


----------



## flinty90

Morning Brother. sorry to hear about the cowbag using kids as fcukin tools again. why do women do that ??? it really grips my shi1t.

Hope you use the weekend to have a bit of a chill anyway mate do you fancy meeting up later and going to pictures bro ??? me you and the wimmin ??

watch that django if ya like i think its 5 :15 pm ?? let me know matey X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mate sorry about the ex being a cowbag not nice when kids involved.

Hope you're weekend picks up.


----------



## Richie186

Morning sir. Hope you get things squared away with the ex. Using kids as pawns is just cheap. Have a good Sunday mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Thanks for the posts.

Today should be a better day, going to go out for a meal at 12 for my dad's bday - carvery so that's getting raped 

@flinty90 , that's sounds good. I'll make sure my lady hasn't planned anything.

I'm just about to have a Sunday morning bacon cob lol I do love my bacon 

And then I'll think I'll treat myself and go and do arms pmsl - yes Arms!!

They are really lagging and I've hit everything else this week very hard.

So bacon, coffee, raze and some dbol will perk me up :lol:

Once again, thanks for all your posts you lot :wub: x


----------



## luther1

This time when at the cinema with flinty,when he has an empty popcorn tub on his lap,dont put your hand in it


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> This time when at the cinema with flinty,when he has an empty popcorn tub on his lap,dont put your hand in it


Unless the film isn't good and you need a laugh


----------



## Sweat

Morning you man machine Rob, enjoy the Arms session mate.


----------



## jon-kent

Alright buddy !! Go see django mate its awesome ! Has your gym got a heavy bag ? Go and smash it for 5mins you'll feel better lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> This time when at the cinema with flinty,when he has an empty popcorn tub on his lap,dont put your hand in it


Pmsl, I'll not sit next to him 

I've just ruined his day by calling him and telling him HE WILL have some popcorn!



Sweat said:


> Morning you man machine Rob, enjoy the Arms session mate.


Hey mate, was short and sweet;

Hammer grip chins

EZ Bar close Grip curls

EZ Bar reverse close grip curls

Preacher Curls

Triceps rope pull downs

Seated dips

And that was it 



jon-kent said:


> Alright buddy !! Go see django mate its awesome ! Has your gym got a heavy bag ? Go and smash it for 5mins you'll feel better lol


There at 5 dude!

Hope you've had a good weekend :beer:

No heavy bags, just some fatties I could attack pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I'll not sit next to him
> 
> I've just ruined his day by calling him and telling him HE WILL have some popcorn!
> 
> Hey mate, was short and sweet;
> 
> Hammer grip chins
> 
> EZ Bar close Grip curls
> 
> EZ Bar reverse close grip curls
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> Triceps rope pull downs
> 
> Seated dips
> 
> And that was it
> 
> There at 5 dude!
> 
> Hope you've had a good weekend :beer:
> 
> No heavy bags, just some fatties I could attack pmsl


Haha thats as good as mate ! You better be eating some nice things at the cinema mate its sunday !!!

You going to bodypower ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha thats as good as mate ! You better be eating some nice things at the cinema mate its sunday !!!
> 
> You going to bodypower ?


Haribo, Popcorn and some water is in the missus's handbag 

Not sure yet, hopefully ! You?


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Haribo, Popcorn and some water is in the missus's handbag
> 
> Not sure yet, hopefully ! You?


Fcuking water !! Get a coke down you ! :laugh:

Yeah mate im going !


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking water !! Get a coke down you ! :laugh:
> 
> Yeah mate im going !


What day you doing bodypower mate? I need to search who is going off here... loads I imagine

My mate bailed on me today saying he's invited to a wedding, what a cvnt!!!


----------



## Sweat

Good workout rob, short and sweet buddy. Arms don't need much more, as long as it was heavy ya ******...

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Have a good day buddy.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I'll not sit next to him
> 
> I've just ruined his day by calling him and telling him HE WILL have some popcorn!
> 
> Hey mate, was short and sweet;
> 
> Hammer grip chins
> 
> EZ Bar close Grip curls
> 
> EZ Bar reverse close grip curls
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> Triceps rope pull downs
> 
> Seated dips
> 
> And that was it
> 
> There at 5 dude!
> 
> Hope you've had a good weekend :beer:
> 
> No heavy bags, just some fatties I could attack pmsl


fcuk off ya cnut i only said hello


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> What day you doing bodypower mate? I need to search who is going off here... loads I imagine
> 
> My mate bailed on me today saying he's invited to a wedding, what a cvnt!!!


Sorry mate only just seen this, on the saturday i think mate, to abuse ewen !! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Feeling well grumpy today, and still a little down about not seeing my little ladies 

Gonna rest up today on the weights - I think lol

Doing some cardio later with the missus when she goes so I think that'll be ok for today 

Food wise, this;



Approximately 450g rice and 400g chicken there.

Couple of shakes, bag of Brazil nuts, banana and plenty of water 

Dinner tonight will be some chicken parcels and a load of brussels.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Took a snap of my calf yesterday after I got out the shower. They seem to grow easy?! Why cant my arms do that pmsl


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Took a snap of my calf yesterday after I got out the shower. They seem to grow easy?! Why cant my arms do that pmsl
> 
> View attachment 109175


Nice work on the calf mate, it's huge!!! Why can't mine do that.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Feeling well grumpy today, and still a little down about not seeing my little ladies
> 
> Gonna rest up today on the weights - I think lol
> 
> Doing some cardio later with the missus when she goes so I think that'll be ok for today
> 
> Food wise, this;
> 
> View attachment 109171
> 
> 
> Approximately 450g rice and 400g chicken there.
> 
> Couple of shakes, bag of Brazil nuts, banana and plenty of water
> 
> Dinner tonight will be some chicken parcels and a load of brussels.
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Theres better cardio you can do with the mrs mate :laugh:

Food looks good !


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice work on the calf mate, it's huge!!! Why can't mine do that.


Muscle memory lol

Wait till you see @flinty90's - they dwarf mine lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Theres better cardio you can do with the mrs mate :laugh:
> 
> Food looks good !


That's a certainty :beer:

Thanks mate, typically how it looks.

Regimented lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> That's a certainty :beer:
> 
> Thanks mate, typically how it looks.
> 
> Regimented lol


Easier when its regimented mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Easier when its regimented mate !


Defo is mate 

If it's there, it's eaten!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Defo is mate
> 
> If it's there, it's eaten!


Haha def mate !

You got any tips for making scrambled eggs taste better ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha def mate !
> 
> You got any tips for making scrambled eggs taste better ?


Yes.....bacon 

Lol.

Tbh evoo and loads of pepper does the trick for me mate


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yes.....bacon
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Tbh evoo and loads of pepper does the trick for me mate


Ok mate cool cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

x2 for bacon or I really like adding those cheap off cuts of smoked salmon to mine, good for you and don't need much to add loads of flavour. Makes your fingers smell like a tramps minge though...... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon!

Eat all the food, had a few shakes and had around 100g of Brazil nuts.

Missus is doing Paella for dinner!! She's awesome at it so I can't wait 

Chicken and Chorizo and some stodgy paella rice :beer:

Had another call about a job today, so that's another interview lined up.


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Eat all the food, had a few shakes and had around 100g of Brazil nuts.
> 
> Missus is doing Paella for dinner!! She's awesome at it so I can't wait
> 
> Chicken and Chorizo and some stodgy paella rice :beer:
> 
> Had another call about a job today, so that's another interview lined up.


Good man, good luck with the job bro, this time next year Robney, you'll be a millionaire.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Good man, good luck with the job bro, this time next year Robney, you'll be a millionaire.


Pmsl, doubtful! But it's on my doorstep which is defo a bonus 

Fed up of being called "sug" (pronounced SHUG) short for Sugar lol

Crazy Staffordshire folk :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking hell mate you pi$$ed off with your job ? You got another interview everyday lol


----------



## Leeds89

jon-kent said:


> Haha def mate !
> 
> You got any tips for making scrambled eggs taste better ?


Piri piri spice... Seriously, tastes amazing!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate you pi$$ed off with your job ? You got another interview everyday lol


Lol, it's not the job (well it is a little) it's more the 4 hour round trip. But it's a job mate 

I'm a wanted man obviously pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's not the job (well it is a little) it's more the 4 hour round trip. But it's a job mate
> 
> I'm a wanted man obviously pmsl


Got to be a more local market for Jimmy Crankey impersonators than 2 hours each way mate??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got to be a more local market for Jimmy Crankey impersonators than 2 hours each way mate??


----------



## Sweat

Evening Rob Little,

Snapped this of you whilst you wasn't looking earlier, think your defo looking better...



Keep it up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 109200


Just jelly of my saturday night shirt :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's not the job (well it is a little) it's more the 4 hour round trip. But it's a job mate
> 
> I'm a wanted man obviously pmsl


Is there not a McDonalds closer to home bro?


----------



## jon-kent

Leeds89 said:


> Piri piri spice... Seriously, tastes amazing!


Cheers dude ! Is it really hot ? Im a pussy when it comes to heat ! Im a korma man :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's not the job (well it is a little) it's more the 4 hour round trip. But it's a job mate
> 
> I'm a wanted man obviously pmsl


Lol fcuk that !

When you gonna fit in all these interviews ? When im a top pro you can be my chef and make my chicken and rice :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

jon-kent said:


> Cheers dude ! Is it really hot ? Im a pussy when it comes to heat ! Im a korma man :laugh:


Nah mate it isn't at all! I used to get it from Bookers but not been in a while, I hate the taste of scambled eggs and it completely covered it!

Oh, and some porno for you guys, 100g of China's finest testosterone enanthate powders, delivered fresh today :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Leeds89 said:


> Nah mate it isn't at all! I used to get it from Bookers but not been in a while, I hate the taste of scambled eggs and it completely covered it!
> 
> Oh, and some porno for you guys, 100g of China's finest testosterone enanthate powders, delivered fresh today :lol:


Cheers mate will get some !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leeds89 said:


> Nah mate it isn't at all! I used to get it from Bookers but not been in a while, I hate the taste of scambled eggs and it completely covered it!
> 
> Oh, and some porno for you guys, 100g of China's finest testosterone enanthate powders, delivered fresh today :lol:


Nice piccy! I always thought it came in waxy looking lumps from other stuff is seen.


----------



## Leeds89

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice piccy! I always thought it came in waxy looking lumps from other stuff is seen.


If it's good quality it should look like in the pic mate, rub it between your fingers and it goes waxy though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leeds89 said:


> If it's good quality it should look like in the pic mate, rub it between your fingers and it goes waxy though


Ahh I see, smart. So how much will that make? Is it a direct conversion so 100g equals 100g?


----------



## Leeds89

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh I see, smart. So how much will that make? Is it a direct conversion so 100g equals 100g?


Well it wont be a direct conversion due to ester weights but near enough mate, at 300mg/ml will get about 30 10ml vials out of it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leeds89 said:


> Well it wont be a direct conversion due to ester weights but near enough mate, at 300mg/ml will get about 30 10ml vials out of it


I see, thanks mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Leeds89 said:


> Well it wont be a direct conversion due to ester weights but near enough mate, at 300mg/ml will get about 30 10ml vials out of it


Dirty bàstard....... do 10ml a week!! You'll be massive - bigger doses, bigger results so aus says


----------



## Leeds89

R0BLET said:


> Dirty bàstard....... do 10ml a week!! You'll be massive - bigger doses, bigger results so aus says


This I already know my good friend 

Although I'm gaining very nicely at the moment, another half inch on the arms in the past month so will blast at 1.2g and cruise at 300mg for the next year


----------



## TELBOR

Leeds89 said:


> This I already know my good friend
> 
> Although I'm gaining very nicely at the moment, another half inch on the arms in the past month so will blast at 1.2g and cruise at 300mg for the next year


Dag nab it! All I'm seeing is all you scum bags with gear pmsl

I kid not the last 10 mins with picking my phone up I've seen a bag of test e (you)

And someone else's blast with a ridiculous amount of gear in one picture lol

Then someone else texting about gear!

Your all cúnts!!!!


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate

Hows it going? Just got back last night so will catch up today with your journal


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!!

Overlaid by an hour, snooze didn't work lol

Which makes today a rush day!!

Working in Crewe, so that's a 4 hour round trip.

Should be in the gym for 4 ish with @flinty90 for legs - gulp !!

Then pick the missus up, then go pick her mate up, then dinner, then pack an overnight bag! Some quick work shít to do then a lovely evening drive to London 

So a busy day to say the least, with a good 7 hours driving and legs pmsl

I shall be fooked and most likely a bad nights sleep in the hotel.

Have fun you crazy cats


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Overlaid by an hour, snooze didn't work lol
> 
> Which makes today a rush day!!
> 
> Working in Crewe, so that's a 4 hour round trip.
> 
> Should be in the gym for 4 ish with @flinty90 for legs - gulp !!
> 
> Then pick the missus up, then go pick her mate up, then dinner, then pack an overnight bag! Some quick work shít to do then a lovely evening drive to London
> 
> So a busy day to say the least, with a good 7 hours driving and legs pmsl
> 
> I shall be fooked and most likely a bad nights sleep in the hotel.
> 
> Have fun you crazy cats


Sounds like a hideous day! Take it steady mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a hideous day! Take it steady mate


Bloody is.

Works conference tomorrow too, I may take some Raze in with me pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Overlaid by an hour, snooze didn't work lol
> 
> Which makes today a rush day!!
> 
> Working in Crewe, so that's a 4 hour round trip.
> 
> Should be in the gym for 4 ish with @flinty90 for legs - gulp !!
> 
> Then pick the missus up, then go pick her mate up, then dinner, then pack an overnight bag! Some quick work shít to do then a lovely evening drive to London
> 
> So a busy day to say the least, with a good 7 hours driving and legs pmsl
> 
> I shall be fooked and most likely a bad nights sleep in the hotel.
> 
> Have fun you crazy cats


sounds like a whole lot of sitting on ur erse tbh  whats going down in london?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like a whole lot of sitting on ur erse tbh  whats going down in london?


It's exactly that mate, I doubt I'll **** to leave the car after flinty ruins my legs later!

What's going down..... my head on a pillow!!

Just a national conference thingy, I shall be bored out my head


----------



## TELBOR

Gents,

I'm sacking of rice and chicken and hitting fast food all day long 

A calorie is a calorie, so I'm en route to being the next Mr.O !!!

If you haven't guessed I'm ripping another thread :yawn:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Gents,
> 
> I'm sacking of rice and chicken and hitting fast food all day long
> 
> A calorie is a calorie, so I'm en route to being the next Mr.O !!!
> 
> If you haven't guessed I'm ripping another thread :yawn:


you scoundrel. we will bitch about it later like girls whilst were training. lol..


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Gents,
> 
> I'm sacking of rice and chicken and hitting fast food all day long
> 
> A calorie is a calorie, so I'm en route to being the next Mr.O !!!
> 
> If you haven't guessed I'm ripping another thread :yawn:


you scoundrel. we will bitch about it later like girls whilst were training. lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you scoundrel. we will bitch about it later like girls whilst were training. lol..


Pmsl, we won't be talking, we'll be grunting!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, we won't be talking, we'll be grunting!


and sweating cough*** No **** :laugh:


----------



## Davey666

Rob, drive safe..... Remember if you need to brake, press the pedal hard, you might not be able to feel your legs after a good session


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Rob, drive safe..... Remember if you need to brake, press the pedal hard, you might not be able to feel your legs after a good session


Pmsl! This could be the end of me 

I'll be fine driving, it's the getting out!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! This could be the end of me
> 
> I'll be fine driving, it's the getting out!


Thats not too bad, If you need to park in disabled spot you will be fine :w00t:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Thats not too bad, If you need to park in disabled spot you will be fine :w00t:


Thats a good shout lol

I'll take some paper and a blue crayon just in case


----------



## TELBOR

Legs........ have never been hit like that!!

@flinty90 is pure evil!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Legs........ have never been hit like that!!
> 
> @flinty90 is pure evil!


That's cos you've never trained the cvnts before now......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's cos you've never trained the cvnts before now......


Lol 

You'd take my pins over your matchsticks any day :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> You'd take my pins over your matchsticks any day :lol:


Firstly I wouldn't want to be a foot shorter, secondly as you know from previous conversations today I have stonking legs (at the moment pmsl) :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's cos you've never trained the cvnts before now......


Lol 

You'd take my pins over your matchsticks any day :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

R0BLET said:


> WTF? Double post!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Firstly I wouldn't want to be a foot shorter, secondly as you know from previous conversations today I have stonking legs (at the moment pmsl) :lol:


Yeah you would, you'd look like you train 

You have lovely legs, lovely as in they look like ladies :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you would, you'd look like you train
> 
> You have lovely legs, lovely as in they look like ladies :lol:


Haha bitch :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Put your leg session up mate.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> *Firstly I wouldn't want to be a foot shorter*, secondly as you know from previous conversations today I have stonking legs (at the moment pmsl) :lol:


Loving that comeback!!


----------



## Sweat

Evening Rob!

Hope you're in fine form today mate and hobbling around after your leg session!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Put your leg session up mate.


Here you go mate, this is from memory! It's in flintys journal too ;

10 Mins Treadmill

Leg Press (all squat racks taken!)

Light warm up for 12 on low weight

12x100kg Feet High

12x100kg Feet Low

12x100kg Feet High

Last Set Feet High

10x100kg Partials top of positive

5x100kg Partials bottom of negative

5x100kg Full ROM

All reps super slow, bottom of negative 5 second hold, explosive positive, 2 second squeeze at top.

Everyone will look at this and said 100kg - pussy!

I've done 350kg+ on leg press, but doing the above on 350 is impossible.

Ham Curls

Similar to the above, 4 sets all different, set of single leg curls, partials with constant tensions on muscle.

Working with 52kg

Kettle Bell Lunges

3x12 with 8kg per hand

Used a step to step onto, gooooood shít!!

Leg Extensions

12x42kg

12x56kg

12x66kg

Dropset with Partials

6x88kg

4x66kg

A few partials at 42kg lol

Again, very slow negative, explosive positive with good squeeze at the top 

Plenty of stares at us, I take that as a good thing lol

Calf Raises - Step

All done purely on body weight

3 sets of 30.

Done!!

5 mins on Bike, set of amazingly pumped and painful wheels :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Lol @ 100kg on leg press... what a pussy, I normally do 350kg or more...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol @ 100kg on leg press... what a pussy, I normally do 350kg or more...


I know! I feel well gay now 

Pmsl, do I fook!! Ruined me lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I know! I feel well gay now
> 
> Pmsl, do I fook!! Ruined me lol


Gay gay gay!

You got a date to the Bodypower Prom yet? If not maybe ask Ben... you too would make great couple!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Lol @ 100kg on leg press... what a pussy, I normally do 350kg or more...


different press machine then. the full stack is only 170 and i bet diamonds you wouldnt move it x


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> different press machine then. the full stack is only 170 and i bet diamonds you wouldnt move it x


LMAO, I was totally joking anyway mate. I can't even do 100kg on leg press...


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> LMAO, I was totally joking anyway mate. I can't even do 100kg on leg press...


yeah i struggle

. with 1 leg..


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> LMAO, I was totally joking anyway mate. I can't even do 100kg on leg press...


yeah i struggle

. with 1 leg..


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yeah i struggle
> 
> . with 1 leg..


Me too, but using my middle leg, c0ck pressing 100kg for 40+ reps no problems!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yeah i struggle
> 
> . with 1 leg..


Me too, but using my middle leg, c0ck pressing 100kg for 40+ reps no problems!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Me too, but using my middle leg, c0ck pressing 100kg for 40+ reps no problems!


average x


----------



## jon-kent

Good looking leg workout mate ! I love training legs ! Its the thing im most naturally strong at, then back lol. Chest is fcuking terrible for me ! Never been any good at benching :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Good looking leg workout mate ! I love training legs ! Its the thing im most naturally strong at, then back lol. Chest is fcuking terrible for me ! Never been any good at benching :thumbdown:


Snap! I'm the same mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All!

Arrived at St.Albans for 11, parked up by 11.30.

Nice place but nowhere to park lol so ended up dumping the car about 1 mile away lol

I needed bed!!!!!

Went and brought the car closer earlier, time for some breakfast - oats and whey then I'm raping some eggs ans bacon 

Legs are kicking in, they'll hit tomorrow!

Room share, annoying but he's a good guy. Could have murdered me for all I know but I'm still here pmsl


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Arrived at St.Albans for 11, parked up by 11.30.
> 
> Nice place but nowhere to park lol so ended up dumping the car about 1 mile away lol
> 
> I needed bed!!!!!
> 
> Went and brought the car closer earlier, time for some breakfast - oats and whey then I'm raping some eggs ans bacon
> 
> Legs are kicking in, they'll hit tomorrow!
> 
> Room share, annoying but he's a good guy. Could have murdered me for all I know but I'm still here pmsl


Mornng Rob,

Wasnt they a report on the news the other night about an escaped male rapist, who likes to share rooms with other men in St.Albans


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Arrived at St.Albans for 11, parked up by 11.30.
> 
> Nice place but nowhere to park lol so ended up dumping the car about 1 mile away lol
> 
> I needed bed!!!!!
> 
> Went and brought the car closer earlier, time for some breakfast - oats and whey then I'm raping some eggs ans bacon
> 
> Legs are kicking in, they'll hit tomorrow!
> 
> Room share, annoying but he's a good guy. Could have murdered me for all I know but I'm still here pmsl


 mg: fook me school days,tight a55 company!


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Mornng Rob,
> 
> Wasnt they a report on the news the other night about an escaped male rapist, who likes to share rooms with other men in St.Albans


I am, that rapist!!



biglbs said:


> mg: fook me school days,tight a55 company!


Tell me about it, only turned over £2bn last year !


----------



## flinty90

did you do what i suggested bro lol on bed.. hows legs ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> did you do what i suggested bro lol on bed.. hows legs ?


Pmsl!

Well I've just walked 4 flights of stairs and they're pumped lol


----------



## TELBOR

Soooooooooo tired!

I have resisted the treats so far 

Plenty of chicken has just gone down and no carbs - as there was none lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Soooooooooo tired!
> 
> I have resisted the treats so far
> 
> Plenty of chicken has just gone down and no carbs - as there was none lol


Was going to text you to see if you'd pigged out on cake! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was going to text you to see if you'd pigged out on cake! Lol


Mate I've been surrounded by the stuff today!!


----------



## H10dst

Just dropping in to say

Coconut milk + Choc protein powder + ice cold milk = fooking yummy!!!


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Just dropping in to say
> 
> Coconut milk + Choc protein powder + ice cold milk = fooking yummy!!!


Mmmm, bloody good shizzle isn't it!!

Morning everyone else 

Legs have well and truly kicked in, calf really hit last night after driving home.

And now they are in bits!! Going for the tin man look today  Cheers @flinty90 :beer:

Another fun packed day, new gaffa is out with me. However, she's pretty fit! Lol.

Yesterday was pretty annoying, conference of around 100 people, too many of the cúnts asking me random shít like - how do I get a 6 pack, what should I eat, what do you eat, why do you do it! What's in those protein drinks blah blah blah!

Eventually I just left the building on tea breaks and had lunch in a different room pmsl

On other news job wise, got 2 call backs with jobs. One I want is very keen to see me again, I have to prep a presentation for it and obviously present it back during the interview.

So that's a weekend job to sort 

Pushed for time today so doubt I'll get to the gym, work, appointment with the missus later and dinner out at friends tonight.

Lots of chicken, rice, nuts and water will be had today.

Have fun everyone :beer:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mornin Robster. Have a good day m8y. :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground

Well done with the jobs mate. Good luck!!


----------



## Sweat

As above, good work on the job progressions... sure you'll nail them.

All the best!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Well done with the jobs mate. Good luck!!





Sweat said:


> As above, good work on the job progressions... sure you'll nail them.
> 
> All the best!


Cheers lads :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest with the big man today, in his house of pain 

Hasn't been the best week, lack of cals, lack of training and an absolute world of mayhem from the ex 

I knew this week would be an off one with work and shizzle.

Ended up having Chinese at our friends last night, never mind. Only had 1 shake all day too pmsl.

Anyway, today will be several shakes, lots of rice, lots of chicken and plenty of water! Raze and dbol pre workout later 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Chest with the big man today, in his house of pain
> 
> Hasn't been the best week, lack of cals, lack of training and an absolute world of mayhem from the ex
> 
> I knew this week would be an off one with work and shizzle.
> 
> Ended up having Chinese at our friends last night, never mind. Only had 1 shake all day too pmsl.
> 
> Anyway, today will be several shakes, lots of rice, lots of chicken and plenty of water! Raze and dbol pre workout later
> 
> Have a good day ladies!


Chin up bro one week is a blink of an eye in the grand scheme of things.

Have a good day


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chin up bro one week is a blink of an eye in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Have a good day


Defo mate, I'm fine. I told flinty last weekend this week would be a bugger!


----------



## flinty90

you knownits not been great bro. put it behind us and make it better from today x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you knownits not been great bro. put it behind us and make it better from today x


Aye!! Food and lots of it! I want 100kg on Bench today


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Aye!! Food and lots of it! I want 100kg on Bench today


You'll pi55 that, it's all in the mind!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Aye!! Food and lots of it! I want 100kg on Bench today


im doing that for a warm up.. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im doing that for a warm up.. x


Don't tell Rob that she'll get upset :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll pi55 that, it's all in the mind!


Hope so 



flinty90 said:


> im doing that for a warm up.. x


Show off! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Chest with the *big man* today, in his house of pain
> 
> Hasn't been the best week, lack of cals, lack of training and an absolute world of mayhem from the ex
> 
> I knew this week would be an off one with work and shizzle.
> 
> Ended up having Chinese at our friends last night, never mind. Only had 1 shake all day too pmsl.
> 
> Anyway, today will be several shakes, lots of rice, lots of chicken and plenty of water! Raze and dbol pre workout later
> 
> Have a good day ladies!


no training wi flinty then? 

just shrug this week off buddy. february is a growing month :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> no training wi flinty then?
> 
> just shrug this week off buddy. february is a growing month :thumb:


Lol.

Yeah I agree mate!!

Guess what though..... left my food bag at home pmsl

Still got my shakes but had to improvise;



Yeah mofo's Kids rice! Better macros lol and more cals per 100g than the usual stuff - that makes sense lol

So 2 bags of that and 2 packs of Turkey Breast lol

So, meal 2;

125g Tilda Kids rice

100g Turkey Breast (cheers Bernard)

Then a shake;

70g whey

30g oats

So just over 1k cals so far, meal 3 will be the same so plus another 500/600 cals.

Got some nuts to graze on too


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Hope so
> 
> Show off! :whistling:


natty power will be in full force bro. you know it makes sense.. im going beast mode aint no fcucker gonna stop me x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> natty power will be in full force bro. you know it makes sense.. im going beast mode aint no fcucker gonna stop me x


Damn straight no body will stop you!!


----------



## jon-kent

Have you tried that rice before Rob ? I did the same and got them but it was fcuking horrible so i chucked it in the dogs bowl, he liked it though lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Have you tried that rice before Rob ? I did the same and got them but it was fcuking horrible so i chucked it in the dogs bowl, he liked it though lol


Nope, but it's gone down the trap so fúck it! Lol

Probably needs warming tbh!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

why kids rice lol? why not cous cous or whole grain wraps/pittas.....ur fukin brainwashed boy x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> why kids rice lol? why not cous cous or whole grain wraps/pittas.....ur fukin brainwashed boy x


Lol, read the post  better serving 

Few more carbs, a little more protein 

Stay away from breads, except soreen bread of course


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, *read the post*  better serving
> 
> Few more carbs, a little more protein
> 
> Stay away from breads, except soreen bread of course


i did....twice now lol, "better macros" good ane


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i did....twice now lol, "better macros" good ane


Lol ya bloody iron bru lover!!

I could just drink one of those actually pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol ya bloody iron bru lover!!
> 
> I could just drink one of those actually pmsl


fcuk that they make you ginger


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> fcuk that they make you ginger


u no already ginger anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All!

Here is last night's session;

Chest

Incline Bench (Smith's)

8x100kg

6x110kg

2x120kg - then 4 totally assisted on the positive but held the negative sloooooooooow and it felt amazing!

Really felt it deep and across the whole of my chest - MINT!

Pec Deck

12x45kg

8x50kg

4x65kg

Lol, that was shocking! I've got too used to Pure Gym machine for this and at Flinty place this really nailed my shoulders 

Dumbell Pec Flyes

12x15kg

12x15kg

12x20kg

Chest Press

12x45kg

Then I forgot lol as Mike the gym owner was making me píss myself ripping some lads 

Last set was a drop set, with concentration on negatives as usual.

Cable Cross Overs

12x30lb

5x35lb - 5x25lb

Fooked!!

10x15lb to wrap up!

Honestly, I've never felt my chest get doms so quickly and so deep, driving home hurt, washing pots hurt and having a shower hurt lol

@flinty90........ LEGEND!

Food wise yesterday was as you saw meat and rice, 4 double shakes all with oats, dinner was chicken fajitas 

Back this morning, whoop whoop! Can't wait!

May get some pics done with Flinty


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Roblet....


----------



## flinty90

Good morning mate.. ^^^ good session you got your 100 kg and more lol... glad it hit the spot. and all done within 45 minutes for both of us !!

Back this morning will be good as my lats are already hurting haha !!

I dont do pictures im in stealth mode


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Roblet....


Morning Flubs! Happy weekend to you too :beer:



flinty90 said:


> Good morning mate.. ^^^ good session you got your 100 kg and more lol... glad it hit the spot. and all done within 45 minutes for both of us !!
> 
> Back this morning will be good as my lats are already hurting haha !!
> 
> I dont do pictures im in stealth mode


Lol, it going to be a tough one mate! But a good one 

I meant pics of me, only I get to lay eyes on you :wub:


----------



## liam0810

Good chest workout mate.

You and flinty going bodypower? If you are and you see me, please don't talk to me or even look me in the eye. Thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Back time!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Good chest workout mate.
> 
> You and flinty going bodypower? If you are and you see me, please don't talk to me or even look me in the eye. Thanks


Was thinking of goin there this year, but the thought of all u northeners makes me nauseous , whole weekend with jeremy kyles most popular guests kinda makes me think twice bout goin.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breeny said:
 

> Was thinking of goin there this year, but the thought of all u northeners makes me nauseous , whole weekend with jeremy kyles most popular guests kinda makes me think twice bout goin.


I agree. Too many shell suits and fake tans for my liking, then there's the women as well......lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ginger Ben said:


> I agree. Too many shell suits and fake tans for my liking, then there's the women as well......lol


I heard if you venture into the posh areas, some of the women have real teeth.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breeny said:


> I heard if you venture into the posh areas, some of the women have real teeth.


Those are the visiting southerners


----------



## JANIKvonD

Alrite robo ya non drinking crime against nature. What u no doing this w.e mate? X


----------



## biglbs

Alright you moaning fooker,how are you today(cringes for reply pmsl)?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Good chest workout mate.
> 
> You and flinty going bodypower? If you are and you see me, please don't talk to me or even look me in the eye. Thanks


Don't worry, I'll not see you as you'll be too busy noshing @BadAlan off whilst finger banging @dutchscott in total ecstasy looking at those 3D abs!! 



JANIKvonD said:


> Alrite robo ya non drinking crime against nature. What u no doing this w.e mate? X


Afternoon you English wannabe 

Training, kids, jobs around the house, eating lol

Usual!

You?



biglbs said:


> Alright you moaning fooker,how are you today(cringes for reply pmsl)?


I'm on it! That's how I am today lol

PB on today's back session so all is well


----------



## TELBOR

Todays Back Session

Lat Pull Downs

12x52kg

12x59kg

12x79kg

Underhand

12x45kg

Deads!!!

12x110kg

12x150kg

Then.....

3x200kg! 

Which im well happy about, but also annoyed with! Only stopped at 3 because of grip. @flinty90 out did me as usual! BEAST! He is going to kill it on this next cycle.

Lat Row Machine

Single Arm First

10x42kg (Right then Left)

10x52kg

Both Arms

10x59kg

Back Extensions

15x45kg

10x73kg Top Partials, 10x73kg Bottom Partials 5x73kg Full ROM

DONE!

Took some pics, not best light lol but i've put them side by side to see the difference in 4 weeks - From left to Right

Lat Spread - Not a big Differnce



Double Bi Back Shot - I think this has changed loads, but thats me lol



Front Bi - Not Much Difference, But getting there!



I'm happy though


----------



## luther1

In the lat spread pic,you've obviously got slightly higher bf,but loads more definition and the back double bis is a total contrast(improvement). Chest still crap but hey ho.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> In the lat spread pic,you've obviously got slightly higher bf,but loads more definition and the back double bis is a total contrast(improvement). Chest still crap but hey ho.


Cheers yoof! Agree with you


----------



## flinty90

it was 200 kg mate not 220 lol... dont get carried away lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> it was 200 kg mate not 220 lol... dont get carried away lol


Lol, genuine typo! I bloody well know it was 200kg pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, genuine typo! I bloody well know it was 200kg pmsl


Pulling more than me ya cnut! Lol

Great work mate, looks like a good session.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Don't worry, I'll not see you as you'll be too busy noshing @BadAlan off whilst finger banging @dutchscott in total ecstasy looking at those 3D abs!!


Yeah that's a good point, ill be following Scott round asking if I can like his amazing abs and also telling Will that he completes me. So looks like I don't have to worry about seeing you! If I do have any time after doing that and you do see me, don't hesitate to come over to me, just don't come over at all


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> Yeah that's a good point, ill be following Scott round asking if I can like his amazing abs and also telling Will that he completes me. So looks like I don't have to worry about seeing you! If I do have any time after doing that and you do see me, don't hesitate to come over to me, just don't come over at all


i will come over and kick you in the c0ck (or scott in the ar$se same thing )


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pulling more than me ya cnut! Lol
> 
> Great work mate, looks like a good session.


Oh yeah, mind over matter mate! 

Was a great session, mixed it up with flinty last couple and getting the compounds out the way early on :beer:

Checked BF earlier up to 17% so up 0.5% .

Maybe drop on the super dose of vit c next week or so as I haven't been on it at all. Holding a little more water than usual.

Stopped all adex too lol haven't had any in weeks along side the dbol.

Still at 88kg so all in all ok 

Just picked up a lovely sirloin for dinner, so I'll have that with some brussels and a pile of rice :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yeah that's a good point, ill be following Scott round asking if I can like his amazing abs and also telling Will that he completes me. So looks like I don't have to worry about seeing you! If I do have any time after doing that and you do see me, don't hesitate to come over to me, just don't come over at all


You three sharing a room with the over night stay.....


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You three sharing a room with the over night stay.....
> 
> View attachment 109700


Yep, haven't I got an amazing hynie


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep, haven't I got an amazing hynie


Not bad I suppose, bit of shít dribbling down your leg turns me on


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You three sharing a room with the over night stay.....
> 
> View attachment 109700


fcukin loving those 3D ribcages pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fcukin loving those 3D ribcages pmsl


And those 3D ears!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> And those 3D ears!


ive got some fcukin 3 d glasses big deal


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ive got some fcukin 3 d glasses big deal


I have 3d abs, same as ever other cúnt!

Were not cardboard cut outs are we lol


----------



## luther1

I've got vd,does that count?


----------



## TELBOR

I've got this!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I've got this!!
> 
> View attachment 109742


Jealous!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Jealous!!!


Na mate, it's cream egg ice cream


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I've got this!!
> 
> View attachment 109742


your a filthy cnut i hate you


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> your a filthy cnut i hate you


Only having a few spoonfuls


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Na mate, it's cream egg ice cream





flinty90 said:


> your a filthy cnut i hate you


 @ewen you been giving Rob diet advice, he is now snacking on Cream Egg ice cream... defo a strongman in the making here...


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I've got this!!
> 
> View attachment 109742


What,a beige carpet?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What,a beige carpet?


Yes mate, exactly that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cvnt that looks lovely!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnt that looks lovely!!


Back in the freezer now, too sickly lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Back in the freezer now, too sickly lol


hope you are sick you animal !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hope you are sick you animal !!


Lol, don't hate me


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl, dirty European whore..... I would!


----------



## Richie186

Filthy little minx. Oprah should of done that while interviewing lance Armstrong.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Filthy little minx. Oprah should of done that while interviewing lance Armstrong.


I think he'd rather die pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Would of eased the tension though. Getting a peek of oprahs flabby old growler.


----------



## luther1

Btw, the choc mint brownie does genuinely taste of mint aero. Just sayin'


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Btw, the choc mint brownie does genuinely taste of mint aero. Just sayin'


Excellent, I'll get mine this week!

And Butterscotch, and Lemon, oh and Cherry and Strawberry 

I'm a greedy mofo :lol:


----------



## Richie186

I'm not a fan of sweet things. Do they do fish and chip flavour? Sausage roll would be equally awesome.


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> I'm not a fan of sweet things. Do they do fish and chip flavour? Sausage roll would be equally awesome.


I think they're bringing out cheesey bell end just for you Richie


----------



## Richie186

I'd go for that. I've always wondered what my knob tasted like.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I'm not a fan of sweet things. Do they do fish and chip flavour? Sausage roll would be equally awesome.


Pmsl, I love sweet things!!

Tbh savory in a drink would be rank Richard, so good day to you sir


----------



## luther1

What about tomato soup flavour and you could have it with hot water?


----------



## Richie186

That'd be ok. A protein shake you can dip bread in works for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Backs in bits and chest has really kicked in lol

Didn't go to bed till 1, bad idea as the girls got up at 6. Bugger!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Backs in bits and chest has really kicked in lol
> 
> Didn't go to bed till 1, bad idea as the girls got up at 6. Bugger!


Morning Rob.

Fook going to bed at that time. Im asleep by 10 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning Rob.
> 
> Fook going to bed at that time. Im asleep by 10 :lol:


Lol, I usually am...... missus went out and forgot her keys


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Todays Back Session
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x52kg
> 
> 12x59kg
> 
> 12x79kg
> 
> Underhand
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> Deads!!!
> 
> 12x110kg
> 
> 12x150kg
> 
> Then.....
> 
> 3x200kg!
> 
> Which im well happy about, but also annoyed with! Only stopped at 3 because of grip. @flinty90 out did me as usual! BEAST! He is going to kill it on this next cycle.
> 
> Lat Row Machine
> 
> Single Arm First
> 
> 10x42kg (Right then Left)
> 
> 10x52kg
> 
> Both Arms
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> Back Extensions
> 
> 15x45kg
> 
> 10x73kg Top Partials, 10x73kg Bottom Partials 5x73kg Full ROM
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Took some pics, not best light lol but i've put them side by side to see the difference in 4 weeks - From left to Right
> 
> Lat Spread - Not a big Differnce
> 
> View attachment 109677
> 
> 
> Double Bi Back Shot - I think this has changed loads, but thats me lol
> 
> View attachment 109678
> 
> 
> Front Bi - Not Much Difference, But getting there!
> 
> View attachment 109679
> 
> 
> I'm happy though


It is coming mate,why does it take so long to build and weeks to lose,it just aint fair!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Todays Back Session
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x52kg
> 
> 12x59kg
> 
> 12x79kg
> 
> Underhand
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> Deads!!!
> 
> 12x110kg
> 
> 12x150kg
> 
> Then.....
> 
> 3x200kg!
> 
> Which im well happy about, but also annoyed with! Only stopped at 3 because of grip. @flinty90 out did me as usual! BEAST! He is going to kill it on this next cycle.
> 
> Lat Row Machine
> 
> Single Arm First
> 
> 10x42kg (Right then Left)
> 
> 10x52kg
> 
> Both Arms
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> Back Extensions
> 
> 15x45kg
> 
> 10x73kg Top Partials, 10x73kg Bottom Partials 5x73kg Full ROM
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Took some pics, not best light lol but i've put them side by side to see the difference in 4 weeks - From left to Right
> 
> Lat Spread - Not a big Differnce
> 
> View attachment 109677
> 
> 
> Double Bi Back Shot - I think this has changed loads, but thats me lol
> 
> View attachment 109678
> 
> 
> Front Bi - Not Much Difference, But getting there!
> 
> View attachment 109679
> 
> 
> I'm happy though


Your getting negged for wearing those gloves again!!!! Take them off before you do the photo's at least...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Your getting negged for wearing those gloves again!!!! Take them off before you do the photo's at least...


It's the pyjama bottoms that make me want to unfriend him


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> It's the pyjama bottoms that make me want to unfriend him


LMAO, lets start a poll on UKM to see if people think Rob should pose in gloves and PJ's or not...


----------



## Richie186

What about those mittens with string attached to his pj's so he doesn't lose them.


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> What about those mittens with string attached to his pj's so he doesn't lose them.


Haha, what a good idea, Rob's missus know's what to get him for next xmas no problems now...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's the pyjama bottoms that make me want to unfriend him


Jelly 



Sweat said:


> LMAO, lets start a poll on UKM to see if people think Rob should pose in gloves and PJ's or not...


Jelly 



Richie186 said:


> What about those mittens with string attached to his pj's so he doesn't lose them.


Jelly 

*good shout though 



Sweat said:


> Haha, what a good idea, Rob's missus know's what to get him for next xmas no problems now...


Yes mate she does, it needs a battery


----------



## TELBOR

Morning,

Back - fooked still 

Chest - Still in bits , hurts yawning pmsl 

Boulders - Still sore 

Well happy :beer:

Yesterday was a chilled day, let kids do as they please before they went home. This involved hand and finger puppets being made lol

Didn't eat anything till 1pm yesterday, zero appetite. Then it kicked in lol.

Got plenty of food today, this;

Meal 1 - 70g oats, 70g whey, 5g Creatine

Meal 2 - 150g chicken, 250g rice

Meal 3 - 30g oats, 60g whey, 5g creatine

Meal 4 - meal 2 

Meal 5 - meal 3 

Pre workout Raze, 25g dextrose, 5g creatine

Training Arms - hopefully 

Post workout - 70g whey, 50g dextrose, 5g creatine

Dinner is...... rice, chicken and veggies 

Then a night shake of whey, milk and coconut milk 

Done!


----------



## JANIKvonD

making hand and finger pupets is a new 1 mate, gonna do this with the sprogs tonight lol. hope u had a good w.e mucker x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> making hand and finger pupets is a new 1 mate, gonna do this with the sprogs tonight lol. hope u had a good w.e mucker x


Yeah was good fun mate, sowing and sticking stuff!

Eldest says "this one is tight daddy, you can only get 2 fingers in"

Me and the missus just looked at each other and laughed  I'm so childish lol


----------



## biglbs

Last time i played finger puppets it ended in hide the sausage with three ****ered 18 year old 'ladies' from nightclub. 

Apparently puppets can get soggy and still remain rigid.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Food has been bang on so far, meal 5 - pre workout shake is due at 3pm.

Then I am going to stimulate some growth into my arms 

I'll go to nail tri's more and drop a couple of bi's in and that'll do.


----------



## FreshPrince88

Extremely late but in on this :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Not looking bad for a cadburys cream egg addict


----------



## TELBOR

FreshPrince88 said:


> Extremely late but in on this :thumbup1:


Cheers mate 



George-Bean said:


> Not looking bad for a cadburys cream egg addict


Lol, it was a treat


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Lol, it was a treat


Just dirty to even share the picture :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

A treat would have been a cadburys cream egg, rather than a bucket full lol, backs looking awesome though mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Just dirty to even share the picture :lol:


Pmsl, I sent it flinty first 

I'm a cúnt!!



George-Bean said:


> A treat would have been a cadburys cream egg, rather than a bucket full lol, backs looking awesome though mate!


Suppose you have a point mate, I did well not to eat the entire tub!!

Thanks GB, made with a foundation of creme eggs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been telling you skinny cvnts that creme eggs where the winners choice for ages but I got mocked for it! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Been telling you skinny cvnts that creme eggs where the winners choice for ages but I got mocked for it! lol


Eggs are eggs in my eyes :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Eggs are eggs in my eyes :whistling:




These are the best ones


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 109891
> 
> 
> These are the best ones


Na, that's what girls have 

Creme egg, whole! Done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Na, that's what girls have
> 
> Creme egg, whole! Done!


These look good too, but mini eggs are the best!



Should have put this in @Milky 's journal lol :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> These look good too, but mini eggs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 109893
> 
> 
> Should have put this in @Milky 's journal lol :lol:


Personal collection Benjamin?! 

@Milky would love them :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sadly not, I deny myself these pleasures these days, hence my granite 3d abs :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sadly not, I deny myself these pleasures these days, hence my granite 3d abs :whistling:


Only thing 3D on you is a bush of red pubes


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Only thing 3D on you is a bush of red pubes


Did I leave some in your bed? Sorry mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Did I leave some in your bed? Sorry mate


Black sheets so not sure lol


----------



## TELBOR

Arms

V Bar Push Downs

12x36kg

12x50kg

8x59kg

EZ Bar Wide Grip Curl (excludes bar weight)

15x15kg

15x20kg

12x25kg

Close Grip Bench

15x30kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

Tricep Extension (machine)

12x45kg

12x50kg

10x54kg

Preacher Curls

12x36kg

12x45kg

10x50kg

Seated Dips

12x41kg

12x50kg

10x54kg

Reverse Close Grip Curls

15x15kg

15x15kg

15x15kg

Done, love a big gay arms session!!

Plenty done, gym was fooking rammed!!

Some awesome àrses too lol


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Arms
> 
> V Bar Push Downs
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 8x59kg
> 
> EZ Bar Wide Grip Curl (excludes bar weight)
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> 12x25kg
> 
> Close Grip Bench
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> Tricep Extension (machine)
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> Seated Dips
> 
> 12x41kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Reverse Close Grip Curls
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> Done, love a big gay arms session!!
> 
> Plenty done, gym was fooking rammed!!
> 
> Some awesome àrses too lol


Nice work mate. Lots of volume to considering you were checking out men's àrses.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice work mate. Lots of volume to considering you were checking out men's àrses.


I know, I was spoilt rotten 

Seriously, some bird was pounding the fúck out a stepper next to the weights room ans she was soaked!! Was hard not to look :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Takes the pain away when you see things like that.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Takes the pain away when you see things like that.


Yeah the minx knew what she was doing!

3 other steppers in the cardio section of the gym unused lol


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Arms
> 
> V Bar Push Downs
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 8x59kg
> 
> EZ Bar Wide Grip Curl (excludes bar weight)
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> 12x25kg
> 
> Close Grip Bench
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> Tricep Extension (machine)
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> Seated Dips
> 
> 12x41kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Reverse Close Grip Curls
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> Done, love a big gay arms session!!
> 
> Plenty done, gym was fooking rammed!!
> 
> Some awesome àrses too lol


Nice session Rob and some good weight too :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Black sheets so not sure lol


Lol nice one Hugh Hefner


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Arms
> 
> V Bar Push Downs
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 8x59kg
> 
> EZ Bar Wide Grip Curl (excludes bar weight)
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> 12x25kg
> 
> Close Grip Bench
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> Tricep Extension (machine)
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> Seated Dips
> 
> 12x41kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Reverse Close Grip Curls
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> Done, love a big gay arms session!!
> 
> Plenty done, gym was fooking rammed!!
> 
> Some awesome àrses too lol


Not reading that, it's just too gay for words pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol nice one Hugh Hefner


Lol, they're good to hide my wet dreams Benjamin


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Nice session Rob and some good weight too :thumb:


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, they're good to hide my wet dreams Benjamin


I'd have thought crusty white would show up well on black sheets??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd have thought crusty white would show up well on black sheets??


No mate, a wet dream to me is a midnight prolapse.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No mate, a wet dream to me is a midnight prolapse.....


Oh........................ :huh:


----------



## TELBOR

Nom nom nom!

More chicken and rice 

Had a cheeky 6 mins of Vitamin D earlier, needs must lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning! Up at 4.30 today, only to see a blanket of snow!

Nailed food yesterday, good session too.

Put a shirt on today that I got 4 weeks ago and it fitted fine, not anymore lol :beer:

Food wise today is pasta rather than rice, same as yesterday but with pasta 

Dinner I'll make some chicken wrapped in bacon  loads of veggies too!

Going to do boulders tonight, then legs tomorrow afternoon after my interview at lunch time.

Didn't fancy going to that after legs!!

Have a good one ladies :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

Defo improvements in the pics, especially back pics. Keep up good work.

I have added Creme Egg ice cream to my refeed on Saturday. Will report back findings


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Defo improvements in the pics, especially back pics. Keep up good work.
> 
> I have added Creme Egg ice cream to my refeed on Saturday. Will report back findings


Thanks mate 

Lol, Asda £2 :beer:

1200 cals a tub lol


----------



## tyramhall

Just seen your pics mate. Defo heading in the right direction!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Just seen your pics mate. Defo heading in the right direction!


Morning mate, thanks 

Another year and I'll be happy!

Good holiday I hope, came back with the squits didn't you??

New journal yet......?


----------



## flinty90

boulders hey .... time


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, thanks
> 
> Another year and I'll be happy!
> 
> Good holiday I hope, came back with the squits didn't you??
> 
> New journal yet......?


Egypt was good mate. Ill never go back but weather was great. Had the runs for a while. Only just cleared up!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> boulders hey .... time


See you at 8 



tyramhall said:


> Egypt was good mate. Ill never go back but weather was great. Had the runs for a while. Only just cleared up!


Sounds nice, apart from the runs lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one matey, snow eh!? Should move down south, lovely here


----------



## FreshPrince88

Nice Arm workout, Pretty much same as mine, similar stats too :thumbup1:

Keep going man


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one matey, snow eh!? Should move down south, lovely here


Yeah blooming snow lol

Just in Shrewsbury and its just had 10 mins of blizzards! Roads have come to a stand still pmsl



FreshPrince88 said:


> Nice Arm workout, Pretty much same as mine, similar stats too :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep going man


Thanks mate, onwards and upwards!


----------



## flinty90

FreshPrince88 said:


> Nice Arm workout, Pretty much same as mine, similar stats too :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep going man


you mean your a skinny cnut aswell ?? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you mean your a skinny cnut aswell ?? :whistling:


Another poor cvnt who needs a good meal pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you mean your a skinny cnut aswell ?? :whistling:


Your a big meanie :tongue:



Ginger Ben said:


> Another poor cvnt who needs a good meal pmsl


I have many a good meal, number 3 going down now!

Fueling for tonight 

Side lateral machine is being raped :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Your a big meanie :tongue:
> 
> I have many a good meal, number 3 going down now!
> 
> Fueling for tonight
> 
> Side lateral machine is being raped :lol:


sorry bro you know i have much love for your sheer beefiness X

saide late machine going to be smoking tonight .. meal 2 for me coming up (i know its late) but im poorly X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck the lat machine do the up and down the db rack three times for lat raises, seriously vomit worthy!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sorry bro you know i have much love for your sheer beefiness X
> 
> saide late machine going to be smoking tonight .. meal 2 for me coming up (i know its late) but im poorly X


I'll be mega beefy come Xmas  All about thickness this year for me!!

Damn straight it will, pain, pain and more pain!!

Extra sleep counts as meal 1 lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck the lat machine do the up and down the db rack three times for lat raises, seriously vomit worthy!!


I'd love to mate, but the chance of having that luxury at our place is a fine one!!

It'll be busy


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck the lat machine do the up and down the db rack three times for lat raises, seriously vomit worthy!!


start with DB side laterals mate then finish of with some strict lat machine stuff with partials and static holds dckuin murderous X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> start with DB side laterals mate then finish of with some strict lat machine stuff with partials and static holds dckuin murderous X


Sounds good, drop set the db's too


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good, drop set the db's too


Normally go up in db's mate

also throw in some 36 kg dbs partials first even moving them 6 inches at side puts tension on muscle then after 10 - 12 reps move onto the 14 s bigger rom until cant go no more , then drop to 8s or 10 s and just finish until arms dont hardly move.. its horrible lol but yummy !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> start with DB side laterals mate then finish of with some strict lat machine stuff with partials and static holds dckuin murderous X


Your the boss :beer:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one matey, snow eh!? Should move down south, lovely here


Cant be that lovely, u live in Amazingstoke, I got family over there somewhere.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breeny said:


> Cant be that lovely, u live in Amazingstoke, I got family over there somewhere.


Yeah that's a fair point really :lol:

Where about?


----------



## FreshPrince88

flinty90 said:


> you mean your a skinny cnut aswell ?? :whistling:


 

Im working on that


----------



## TELBOR

FreshPrince88 said:


> Im working on that


Pmsl, me too!!


----------



## mac1969

Hi m8, looks like things are going well some intense training going on. Are you by any chance from the Nottingham area ?


----------



## TELBOR

mac1969 said:


> Hi m8, looks like things are going well some intense training going on. Are you by any chance from the Nottingham area ?


Thanks mate.

Yes I am, jumped into your thread about it


----------



## mac1969

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yes I am, jumped into your thread about it


Just seen it thanks for the reply am up for a workout with you and flinty if you are available


----------



## flinty90

mac1969 said:


> Just seen it thanks for the reply am up for a workout with you and flinty if you are available


as long as your not fcukin ginger and stink of p1ss pmsl X


----------



## mac1969

Well im not ginger :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

mac1969 said:


> Just seen it thanks for the reply am up for a workout with you and flinty if you are available


Flinty's gaff is pay as you go so thats the best bet :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders..... broken!

That is all


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders..... broken!
> 
> That is all


great sesh mate really enjoyed it. bit frustrated at not getting last rep on pressing but destroyed nontheless x

legs saturday hahaha .. yummy


----------



## Richie186

Morning rob. Have a good un mate.


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Rob...

Here is a little treat for you 



Cream eggs on t!ts for breakfast :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> great sesh mate really enjoyed it. bit frustrated at not getting last rep on pressing but destroyed nontheless x
> 
> legs saturday hahaha .. yummy


Was perfect mate, you still pressed very well! Really smashed it with the power last night.

My rears are in bits lol the DB work really fooked me over 



Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Have a good un mate.


Morning mate, you too! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Rob...
> 
> Here is a little treat for you
> 
> View attachment 110001
> 
> 
> Cream eggs on t!ts for breakfast :lol:


Yes please!!


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulder Session..... see flinty's journal lol

In short;

DB Lateral Raises - 6kg up to 20kg Partials

DB Press - 14kg up to 26kg

Lateral Raise Machine - 36kg up to 64kg

DB Bent over Rows (hand horizontal to body) see @biglbs for video lol

Face Pulls

Shrugs with DB's and Smith's (shíte on Smith's) 36kg on DB's , 120kg on Smith's

Post workout I had a Mint Choc TPW shake with some dextrose, blooming gorgeous!!

Just en route to the interview, apparently I'll find out today so either way I'll know so I'm not waiting too long


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck at the interview champ


----------



## Richie186

Good luck mate, hope it goes well.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's a fair point really :lol:
> 
> Where about?


Aunt lives on the dingy estate on Oakridge road m8, that's all I remember cos I try to avoid visit's as much as possible. :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mornin Robster the mobster, good luck in your interview m8y:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breeny said:


> Aunt lives on the dingy estate on Oakridge road m8, that's all I remember cos I try to avoid visit's as much as possible. :thumb:


Oh ok, yeah I know it, I used to live in South View which is sort of on the way to Oakridge depending which way you go. Have moved since, too dangerous :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh ok, yeah I know it, I used to live in South View which is sort of on the way to Oakridge depending which way you go. Have moved since, too dangerous :lol:


I hate the place m8, boring as fcuk, hate visiting , got 2 cousins there that joined the RAF and I cant stand the cnuts, they seem to think their sh1t don't stink, fcuking stupid aunt think's their the mutt's nutt's, so I avoid like the plague for their own safety.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breeny said:


> I hate the place m8, boring as fcuk, hate visiting , got 2 cousins there that joined the RAF and I cant stand the cnuts, they seem to think their sh1t don't stink, fcuking stupid aunt think's their the mutt's nutt's, so I avoid like the plague for their own safety.


Pmsl you sure about that? Don't sit on the fence now, tell me what you really think. Lol.

Take it they are at raf Odiham then?

It is a sh1thole tbh I only moved here for a job after university and have sort of stayed.


----------



## onthebuild

Best of luck in the interview pal, what are you applying for, international porn star or gymgym's apprentice?


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Best of luck in the interview pal, what are you applying for, international porn star or gymgym's apprentice?


Office rent boy for a firm of Nigerian male porn stars


----------



## flinty90

lol mandingos warm up crew chief..


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Office rent boy for a firm of Nigerian male porn stars


I heard it was the nigerian basketball team ??


----------



## jon-kent

Good luck with the interview mate ! :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl you sure about that? Don't sit on the fence now, tell me what you really think. Lol.
> 
> Take it they are at raf Odiham then?
> 
> It is a sh1thole tbh I only moved here for a job after university and have sort of stayed.


Lol, couldn't tell you where they were at m8 tbh, when I'm forced to be around them at family gatherings, I switch off and talk to the sensible relations, which is hard work in itself, not many sensible family member's. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Best of luck in the interview pal, what are you applying for, international porn star or gymgym's apprentice?





Ginger Ben said:


> Office rent boy for a firm of Nigerian male porn stars





flinty90 said:


> lol mandingos warm up crew chief..





jon-kent said:


> I heard it was the nigerian basketball team ??


Cheers 

It was for a stunt double as Ronnie Corbett :lol:

Sales job, solid interview tbh, woman said she had no doubt in my sales ability but it's a very personable role......



As if to say I have no personality lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Cheers
> 
> It was for a stunt double as Ronnie Corbett :lol:
> 
> Sales job, solid interview tbh, woman said she had no doubt in my sales ability but it's a very personable role......
> 
> View attachment 110024
> 
> 
> As if to say I have no personality lol


Ronnie Corbett is bigger than you though m8, I'm not sure if cgi technology is that good to be able to compensate for the difference.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Ronnie Corbett is bigger than you though m8, I'm not sure if cgi technology is that good to be able to compensate for the difference.


True 

C

U

N

T


----------



## Ginger Ben

She's clearly very astute which explains why she has the managerial role....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She's clearly very astute which explains why she has the managerial role....


She was ginger, so your all cúnts


----------



## MURPHYZ

Found something to go with your Creme eggs bro... :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

Breeny said:


> Found something to go with your Creme eggs bro... :thumb:
> View attachment 110036


Asians are tiny mate thats a normal trenbolone bar :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Found something to go with your Creme eggs bro... :thumb:
> View attachment 110036


Seen her before! She'd get my creme any day mate


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Seen her before! She'd get my creme any day mate


Smeg you mean,hi Roblet,hope your still mashin that skinny natty cvnt at the gym(as per the Pm you sent)

That should get you loads more pain,me thinks!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Smeg you mean,hi Roblet,hope your still mashin that skinny natty cvnt at the gym(as per the Pm you sent)
> 
> That should get you loads more pain,me thinks!


You forgot weak, he definitely called him weak


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> You forgot weak, he definitely called him weak


Oh and ugly/ smelly,with termites in his teeth!A bitIMO


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Smeg you mean,hi Roblet,hope your still mashin that skinny natty cvnt at the gym(as per the Pm you sent)
> 
> That should get you loads more pain,me thinks!


Still mashin that skinny cvnt????

I've never trained with Ben mate


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Still mashin that skinny cvnt????
> 
> I've never trained with Ben mate


Ben's natty?!!

That explains it all...


----------



## Richie186

He sent me this saying it was flinty.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> He sent me this saying it was flinty.
> View attachment 110049


I've just been a bit sick in my mouth :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Still mashin that skinny cvnt????
> 
> I've never trained with Ben mate


Pah, can it pipsqueek :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> He sent me this saying it was flinty.
> View attachment 110049


Alpha as fúck! 

Yeah I said alpha mother fúckers !! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Richie186 said:


> He sent me this saying it was flinty.
> View attachment 110049


That's gonna be me at the end of my prep!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> He sent me this saying it was flinty.
> View attachment 110049


Nah @flinty is far leaner...


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> Nah @flinty is far leaner...


You're right. Looks like I better go on the Super extreme Alpha concentration 3rd world special diet


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> You're right. Looks like I better go on the Super extreme Alpha concentration 3rd world special diet


You double hard bàstard!


----------



## 25434

errrmmm...would this be a good time to pop in and say hello perchance?...hahaha...you boys having a good time in here clearly...that pic..oh my! awful, really awful...

Sooooooo...hello Roblet..hope this week is being good to ya...


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You double hard bàstard!


You know it mate. Obviously this wouldn't be possible without TPW supplements! Pow!


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> errrmmm...would this be a good time to pop in and say hello perchance?...hahaha...you boys having a good time in here clearly...that pic..oh my! awful, really awful...
> 
> Sooooooo...hello Roblet..hope this week is being good to ya...


Hello Flubs!

Which pic lol too many in here?! The one of the really ripped up man.....he's my hero


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Back to work today  I moan but then I look at what @flinty90 is up against and it's nothing.

Didn't train yesterday , got in and did a load of house jobs. Popped a few dbol and had plenty of food lol

May have a session on back later, late start today down to prepping food lol

So.....

Meal 1 - 70g Oats, 70g Butterscotch Whey (well nice!)

Meal 2 - 100g Chicken, 150g rice

Meal 3 - 35g Oats, 70g Whey

Meal 4 - meal 2

Meal 5 - meal 3

Have fun!


----------



## flinty90

were still doing legs saturday fcukpig x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> were still doing legs saturday fcukpig x


Damn straight we are!

Hopefully get back out the way today


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 4 going down soon, bloody starving lol

Resisted buying some soreen bread on offer pmsl, but i will have a cheeky lime red bull 

Should have time to pull a back session in, wont go too mad, deads to start, then some lat pull downs and seated rows :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Meal 4 going down soon, bloody starving lol
> 
> Resisted buying some soreen bread on offer pmsl, but i will have a cheeky lime red bull
> 
> Should have time to pull a back session in, wont go too mad, deads to start, then some lat pull downs and seated rows :beer:


Aint you trying to get bigger lol, get that bread down you mate :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Aint you trying to get bigger lol, get that bread down you mate :laugh:


Lol, yes bigger, but not fatter


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yes bigger, but not fatter


Thats what clen/T3/dnp is for mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thats what clen/T3/dnp is for mate :lol:


Lol, I use meds and peds to grow, not cheat my way skinny pmsl

Now hush, I'm dreaming about a few slices of soreen bread covered in butter


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I use meds and peds to grow, not cheat my way skinny pmsl
> 
> Now hush, I'm dreaming about a few slices of soreen bread covered in butter


What a load of old bollocks, happy to cheat yourself bigger but not thinner....I don't know.... :confused1: :tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What a load of old bollocks, happy to cheat yourself bigger but not thinner....I don't know.... :confused1: :tt2:


Pmsl, I know mate. See I'm lucky, unlike you and Mr.Afghan i could diet and do cardio to get some 4D abs (4d ones jump out and spit on you)

Bloody junkies on dn3 or whatever it's called 

Anyway! Dbol time soon :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I know mate. See I'm lucky, unlike you and Mr.Afghan i could diet and do cardio to get some 4D abs (4d ones jump out and spit on you)
> 
> Bloody junkies on dn3 or whatever it's called
> 
> Anyway! Dbol time soon :beer:


FPMSL you could lift heavy weights to build muscle too rather than relying on the dbol...... JOKE!!! :lol:

Have a good session mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> FPMSL you could lift heavy weights to build muscle too rather than relying on the dbol...... JOKE!!! :lol:
> 
> Have a good session mate


I shall thanks mate :beer:

A few reps at 100kg on deads and then I'll try for 200kg again  anymore than 3 is a bonus


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I shall thanks mate :beer:
> 
> A few reps at 100kg on deads and then I'll try for 200kg again  anymore than 3 is a bonus


C.UNT! It's my bad back you see, holding me back and the rib.......lol


----------



## liam0810

Rob using PED's is not cheating its just making things happen quicker. Life is short so why waste time when things can be done quicker?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Rob using PED's is not cheating its just making things happen quicker. Life is short so why waste time when things can be done quicker?


Mate, if I could pin what all you slags pin (growth too  ) Trust me, I would pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice to see all the Protein Works reps are junkie sluts!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Mate, if I could pin what all you slags pin (growth too  ) Trust me, I would pmsl


Whats stopping you?!


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice to see all the Protein Works reps are junkie sluts!


only junkie sluts with TPW whey, Raze and BCAA's. Those are the foundations to my body!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice to see all the Protein Works reps are junkie sluts!


I thought that was in the T&C's as a must!



liam0810 said:


> Whats stopping you?!


Someone with awesome boobs and a perfect minge - and they come first pmsl


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I thought that was in the T&C's as a must!
> 
> Someone with awesome boobs and a perfect minge - and they come first pmsl


Why is flinty stopping you?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Why is flinty stopping you?


Fpmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> only junkie sluts with TPW whey, Raze and BCAA's. Those are the foundations to my body!


You don't have to convince me the products are awesome you daft sod :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Back time!


----------



## jon-kent

Christmas time for the back !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Christmas time for the back !


Back is ruined!

Type up later, just having a mint aero post workout shake


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Back is ruined!
> 
> Type up later, just having a mint aero post workout shake


Choc addict


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Back is ruined!
> 
> Type up later, just having a mint aero post workout shake


You should blend a real mint aero into it as well mate :laugh:

Im gonna have a mint shake later (without the real aero lol)


----------



## MURPHYZ

Davey666 said:


> Cock addict


fixed 4 ya.


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Choc addict


Contains 1g of sugar i'll have you know....... Oh an I put 50g I dextrose in too and leucine


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You should blend a real mint aero into it as well mate :laugh:
> 
> Im gonna have a mint shake later (without the real aero lol)


I'm going to lol

At the weekend


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I'm going to lol
> 
> At the weekend


Good man ! That'll put slabs of muscle on you ! Now your eating like a big man :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Good man ! That'll put slabs of muscle on you ! Now your eating like a big man :laugh:


Here's hoping!


----------



## TELBOR

No RAZE today to help me along, just 30mg of dbol lol

Back Session

Deads

12x110kg

12x160kg

4x200kg

15x60kg

Only up by 1, made sure grip and straps were tight as they could be! I'll keep pushing on these till I hit double figures on 200kg :beer:

Lat Pull Downs (leaning further back each time)

12x45kg

12x55kg

10x66kg

Underhand Grip

12x45kg

Forearms were battered!

Seated Rows (single arm)

12x45kg

12x55kg

12x59kg

Then some preacher curls to wrap up, 3 sets of 12 at 45kg

Done!

I do love a good back session, was short and sweet but defo did the trick


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> No RAZE today to help me along, just 30mg of dbol lol
> 
> Back Session
> 
> Deads
> 
> 12x110kg
> 
> 12x160kg
> 
> 4x200kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> Only up by 1, made sure grip and straps were tight as they could be! I'll keep pushing on these till I hit double figures on 200kg :beer:
> 
> Lat Pull Downs (leaning further back each time)
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x55kg
> 
> 10x66kg
> 
> Underhand Grip
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> Forearms were battered!
> 
> Seated Rows (single arm)
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x55kg
> 
> 12x59kg
> 
> Then some preacher curls to wrap up, 3 sets of 12 at 45kg
> 
> Done!
> 
> I do love a good back session, was short and sweet but defo did the trick


Good session with great deads mate. Have some reps.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good session with great deads mate. Have some reps.


Cheers mate


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Robster the monster


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Robster the monster


Morning yoof !

TFIF!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suppose I best put today's plan up 

I'm off to do chest later on, last session was a week today where I was ruined by @flinty90 

But this is a solo effort, so ill drop back into pressing second after pec deck.

Food wise, usual;

Meal 1 - Whey and Oats 7am

Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 100g Chicken 9.30am

Meal 3 - Whey and Oats 11am

Meal 4 - Meal 2 1pm

Meal 5 - Meal 3 3pm

Train

Post Workout Whey,Dextrose and Luecine

Meal 6 - Pizza, Ice Cream and Choc

Meal 7 - Whey and Coconut Milk

Nuts and PB snacked on in between meals .

On a plus note I'm still growing  Missus said "is that tight on your arms already?" Had a new shirt on lol

Forearms are growing


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Suppose I best put today's plan up
> 
> I'm off to do chest later on, last session was a week today where I was ruined by @flinty90
> 
> But this is a solo effort, so ill drop back into pressing second after pec deck.
> 
> Food wise, usual;
> 
> Meal 1 - Whey and Oats 7am
> 
> Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 100g Chicken 9.30am
> 
> Meal 3 - Whey and Oats 11am
> 
> Meal 4 - Meal 2 1pm
> 
> Meal 5 - Meal 3 3pm
> 
> Train
> 
> Post Workout Whey,Dextrose and Luecine
> 
> Meal 6 - Pizza, Ice Cream and Choc
> 
> Meal 7 - Whey and Coconut Milk
> 
> Nuts and PB snacked on in between meals .
> 
> On a plus note I'm still growing  Missus said "is that tight on your arms already?" Had a new shirt on lol
> 
> Forearms are growing


Suspicious looking yet fruity smelling bag of powder came through today! :lol:

Ill give it a whirl today and see how it is! Cheers mate!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Suspicious looking yet fruity smelling bag of powder came through today! :lol:
> 
> Ill give it a whirl today and see how it is! Cheers mate!


Hahaha, enjoy the Raze 

Have all of it at once!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, enjoy the Raze
> 
> Have all of it at once!


Yeah the full 15 scoops


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah the full 15 scoops


I found the large scoops you get with the whey is a perfect dose lol saves counting in the small ones


----------



## onthebuild

Pahaha so I turn up at my gym looking like this!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Pahaha so I turn up at my gym looking like this!
> 
> View attachment 110303


Pretty much


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Suppose I best put today's plan up
> 
> I'm off to do chest later on, last session was a week today where I was ruined by @flinty90
> 
> But this is a solo effort, so ill drop back into pressing second after pec deck.
> 
> Food wise, usual;
> 
> Meal 1 - Whey and Oats 7am
> 
> Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 100g Chicken 9.30am
> 
> Meal 3 - Whey and Oats 11am
> 
> Meal 4 - Meal 2 1pm
> 
> Meal 5 - Meal 3 3pm
> 
> Train
> 
> Post Workout Whey,Dextrose and Luecine
> 
> Meal 6 - Pizza, Ice Cream and Choc
> 
> Meal 7 - Whey and Coconut Milk
> 
> Nuts and PB snacked on in between meals .
> 
> On a plus note I'm still growing  Missus said "is that tight on your arms already?" Had a new shirt on lol
> 
> Forearms are growing


food of champions that day is


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> food of champions that day is


Which part is your favourite slim stuff?!

Evening stuff at a guess


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Which part is your favourite slim stuff?!
> 
> Evening stuff at a guess


lol, u got it!!

my food has never been cleaner than recently, i ate more junk when i was dieting!! I suppose im just more satisfied so not craving junk. steady 15 stone atm roblet so, thinking of upping from 3000 to 3300. Thoughts??


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lol, u got it!!
> 
> my food has never been cleaner than recently, i ate more junk when i was dieting!! I suppose im just more satisfied so not craving junk. steady 15 stone atm roblet so, thinking of upping from 3000 to 3300. Thoughts??


Amazing what difference clean food does.

Extra 300 calls is nothing in the grand scheme of things is it, that's just another clean meal really wether it be a serving of meat and veg or a shake!

But you don't eat veg do you?!!!!?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Amazing what difference clean food does.
> 
> Extra 300 calls is nothing in the grand scheme of things is it, that's just another clean meal really wether it be a serving of meat and veg or a shake!
> 
> But you don't eat veg do you?!!!!?


parsnips and potatoes


----------



## Fatstuff

3500 then??


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BLET said:


> But you don't eat veg do you?!!!!?


Come on, we all know retro mental promotes veg !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> food of champions that day is


Oh slackman stan has turned up, you still training stanley? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 3500 then??


Do it, 3500 clean cals is a great diet IMO (cos it's what I'm doing.....  )

16 stone 2 this morning stan


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh slackman stan has turned up, you still training stanley? :lol:


LOL - smashing it mate, in a good place training wise atm. Except my shoulder niggles are coming in slightly - could be the winny as i can feel my knee joints are not the best either.


----------



## Fatstuff

16 stone 2 - lean?? Beast!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> 3500 then??


No reason why not mate, make it 4000!


----------



## Fatstuff

im only 15 stone though benjy, dont want to push it too quickly lol - trying to stay leanish


----------



## Fatstuff

u lot r gna get me fat, fcuk it - 1500 it is!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> im only 15 stone though benjy, dont want to push it too quickly lol - trying to stay leanish


You'll stay lean, how's the cycle going?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL - smashing it mate, in a good place training wise atm. Except my shoulder niggles are coming in slightly - could be the winny as i can feel my knee joints are not the best either.


Glad to hear things are going well mate, other than the niggles but hopefully they won't get any worse.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 16 stone 2 - lean?? Beast!


Define lean....... :lol:

Not too bad mate, still see outlines of abs and definition in shoulders and across chest is coming through nicely. I'll find a pic so there's a bit of muscle in ROb's journal pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> You'll stay lean, how's the cycle going?


waiting on deca to turn up, hes always a bit late isnt he lol, winstrol has started kicking in literally past few days.... only on 40mg though, must be good stuff (triumph labs)


----------



## Fatstuff

dished out a couple reps as i havent been on much lately lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Define lean....... :lol:
> 
> Not too bad mate, still see outlines of abs and definition in shoulders and across chest is coming through nicely. I'll find a pic so there's a bit of muscle in ROb's journal pmsl
> 
> View attachment 110316


Fat cùnt pmsl

Looking very well Benjamin, does your Missus like taking snaps lol



Fatstuff said:


> waiting on deca to turn up, hes always a bit late isnt he lol, winstrol has started kicking in literally past few days.... only on 40mg though, must be good stuff (triumph labs)


Damn that deca! Should of gone with npp 

Sounds like winny is good stuff then mate, notch it up in a couple of weeks if joints are ok once deca kicks in 

How long you in?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt pmsl
> 
> Looking very well Benjamin, does your Missus like taking snaps lol
> 
> Damn that deca! Should of gone with npp
> 
> Sounds like winny is good stuff then mate, notch it up in a couple of weeks if joints are ok once deca kicks in
> 
> How long you in?


Lol, yeah she does, not as much as JM does though! lol his fb page is like a shrine to himself the big tart pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, yeah she does, not as much as JM does though! lol his fb page is like a shrine to himself the big tart pmsl


Facebook is for gays, gingers and people spying on their kids...... I'll be on it in 10 years


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Facebook is for gays, gingers and people spying on their kids...... I'll be on it in 10 years


Don't wait 10 years, we all know you're gay


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't wait 10 years, we all know you're gay


Gay and proud bro 

Don't tell the Missus though


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt pmsl
> 
> Looking very well Benjamin, does your Missus like taking snaps lol
> 
> Damn that deca! Should of gone with npp
> 
> Sounds like winny is good stuff then mate, notch it up in a couple of weeks if joints are ok once deca kicks in
> 
> How long you in?


3rd jab of deca was a few days ago, been on winny for nearly 2 weeks. strength starting to increase slowly back to what it was. I lost no strength until the last month of my diet and it plummetted and i only lost a further 4lbs in that month, kinda wish id never bothered with that last month lol - oh well onwards and upwards, who gives a sh1t about strength...right


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> 3rd jab of deca was a few days ago, been on winny for nearly 2 weeks. strength starting to increase slowly back to what it was. I lost no strength until the last month of my diet and it plummetted and i only lost a further 4lbs in that month, kinda wish id never bothered with that last month lol - oh well onwards and upwards, who gives a sh1t about strength...right


Fùck it, 4lb was worth it! So next week you should be massive 

Strength is nice, but over rated lol Hey Ben 

I'm hit and miss on strength so don't care touch about it, weak on shoulders,not as weak on chest, strong legs and quite strong on back 

That'll do :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Strength is key to growing but you don't seem too worried about getting big.....pmsl :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Strength is key to growing but you don't seem too worried about getting big.....pmsl :lol:


Strength is key in the long run, but newbies don't have strength to start with do they..... And all the newbies grow quickly providing they eat well and train correctly 

I'm growing at a nice rate lol I don't care if I never see 15st 

At my height 15st would look wrong anyway pmsl


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Suppose I best put today's plan up
> 
> I'm off to do chest later on, last session was a week today where I was ruined by @flinty90
> 
> But this is a solo effort, so ill drop back into pressing second after pec deck.
> 
> Food wise, usual;
> 
> Meal 1 - Whey and Oats 7am
> 
> Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 100g Chicken 9.30am
> 
> Meal 3 - Whey and Oats 11am
> 
> Meal 4 - Meal 2 1pm
> 
> Meal 5 - Meal 3 3pm
> 
> Train
> 
> Post Workout Whey,Dextrose and Luecine
> 
> Meal 6 - Pizza, Ice Cream and Choc
> 
> Meal 7 - Whey and Coconut Milk
> 
> Nuts and PB snacked on in between meals .
> 
> On a plus note I'm still growing  Missus said "is that tight on your arms already?" Had a new shirt on lol
> 
> Forearms are growing


Stop shrinking your shirts in the dryer to make yourself look bigger 

J/K


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Strength is key in the long run, but newbies don't have strength to start with do they..... And all the newbies grow quickly providing they eat well and train correctly
> 
> I'm growing at a nice rate lol I don't care if I never see 15st
> 
> At my height 15st would look wrong anyway pmsl


Well they have some strength, their starting point, and it increases very quickly along with muscle gains....coincidence...? :lol:

Not knocking you at all mate, you are growing very well indeed and given you're pulling a better dead than me I'm in no position to criticise what you're doing mate


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Strength is key in the long run, but newbies don't have strength to start with do they..... And all the newbies grow quickly providing they eat well and train correctly
> 
> I'm growing at a nice rate lol I don't care if I never see 15st
> 
> At my height 15st would look wrong anyway pmsl


How tall are u Robbo ?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well they have some strength, their starting point, and it increases very quickly along with muscle gains....coincidence...? :lol:
> 
> Not knocking you at all mate, you are growing very well indeed and given you're pulling a better dead than me I'm in no position to criticise what you're doing mate


Shur up ya cûnt lol

I was just giving 2p worth


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> How tall are u Robbo ?


5ft 7/8 

Massive!!

Tbh that's what I've always said, may have a measure lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> 5ft 7/8
> 
> Massive!!
> 
> Tbh that's what I've always said, may have a measure lol


Same here, were a pair of short ****s, so I think you should aim for 16st that way you'll be as wide as you are tall. :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Same here, were a pair of short ****s, so I think you should aim for 16st that way you'll be as wide as you are tall. :beer:


Pmsl, that would be wrong 

Bum wiping may be an issue !!


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, that would be wrong
> 
> Bum wiping may be an issue !!


I thought @flinty takes care of your potty training. 

16st is where it's at. Now where can I find another 2n half st.


----------



## luther1

You pair of cnuts getting to 16st combined would be a miracle


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> 5ft 7/8
> 
> Massive!!
> 
> Tbh that's what I've always said, may have a measure lol


I was this until I started hitting pb's on my deads, straightened my back up and now I'm 5'8 dead on


----------



## TELBOR

Spawn of Haney said:


> I was this until I started hitting pb's on my deads, straightened my back up and now I'm 5'8 dead on


Wonder I can hit 5'10


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks to some cùnts crashing on the M1 and it being closed it kindly added an hour and 30 mins to be journey home..... So no chest session!!

Anywho, me and the big guy will do it tomorrow :beer:

I've just done a cheeky Mint Aero Shake, 12 cubes alon with 3 scoops of Mint Choc Whey from TPW 

Was gooooooooooood!! Excluding milk around 550 cals 

I'll do a thread on it later lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Thanks to some cùnts crashing on the M1 and it being closed it kindly added an hour and 30 mins to be journey home..... So no chest session!!
> 
> Anywho, me and the big guy will do it tomorrow :beer:
> 
> I've just done a cheeky Mint Aero Shake, 12 cubes alon with 3 scoops of Mint Choc Whey from TPW
> 
> Was gooooooooooood!! Excluding milk around 550 cals
> 
> I'll do a thread on it later lol


I think one of those cvnts was a child who died mate.... :nono:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I think one of those cvnts was a child who died mate.... :nono:


Na, nobody died mate.

Fuel tanker so they had to shut shop! Bloody drivers eh?!

Why can't they do it on a Tuesday or something lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Na, nobody died mate.
> 
> Fuel tanker so they had to shut shop! Bloody drivers eh?!
> 
> Why can't they do it on a Tuesday or something lol


Damne it ,i thought i was gonna get ya there on a great wind up.....blown!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Damne it ,i thought i was gonna get ya there on a great wind up.....blown!


Lol, nearly


----------



## MURPHYZ

luther1 said:


> You pair of cnuts getting to 16st combined would be a miracle


LOL Tosser,  @robLET u seen this shizzle burger neck is writing about us.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> LOL Tosser,  @robLET u seen this shizzle burger neck is writing about us.


Yes, as ease soldier..... Our day will come 

Bed now mofo's, cardio first! Soon as she's out the shower pmsl

Night


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Yes, as ease soldier..... Our day will come
> 
> Bed now mofo's, cardio first! Soon as she's out the shower pmsl
> 
> Night


just bed here tonight, I'm starting to feel a little odd and lightheaded, is 3 zopiclones to much in 1 go ya think. :w00t:


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## MURPHYZ

Lol I just got up, had an awesome sleep for a change, taking one just doesn't seem to do anything apart from taste bitter and metallic m8.

I struggle with sleep a lot and herbals are pointless and don't work for me, need to find something different to use, you know anything about zma or melatonin.


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Lol I just got up, had an awesome sleep for a change, taking one just doesn't seem to do anything apart from taste bitter and metallic m8.
> 
> I struggle with sleep a lot and herbals are pointless and don't work for me, need to find something different to use, you know anything about zma or melatonin.


I had zopi's and they just made my mouth rank lol

I'm going to get some zma though, meant to be good stuff !


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Chest got nailed earlier, good session with the big man 

Lots of fly work over pressing, with was evident when it came to pressing pmsl

Ruined 

Missed a big chunk of the day food wise, diced beef for dinner soon, some homemade pies!!

Then I've made some Protein Works Ice cream thanks to @Tom90 suggestion :beer:

500ml Fat Free Greek Yog, 120g Lemon Whey - shaken like fùck in a sandwich tub and in the freezer lol


----------



## Tom90

R0BLET said:


> Then I've made some Protein Works Ice cream thanks to @Tom90 suggestion :beer:
> 
> 500ml Fat Free Greek Yog, 120g Lemon Whey - shaken like fùck in a sandwich tub and in the freezer lol


That ratio is very close to how I mixed it, guaranteed to be lush, unless you've bought sh!t tasting yoghurt :lol:

Not all Greek Yoghurts are nice, some are sour, some taste a bit sweeter.


----------



## TELBOR

Tom90 said:


> That ratio is very close to how I mixed it, guaranteed to be lush, unless you've bought sh!t tasting yoghurt :lol:
> 
> Not all Greek Yoghurts are nice, some are sour, some taste a bit sweeter.


Tesco fat free 

I'm sure it will be nice, best be lol

It's a very nice shade of yellow :beer:


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Tesco fat free
> 
> I'm sure it will be nice, best be lol
> 
> It's a very nice shade of yellow :beer:


Only your grundies come in shades of yellow bro, cmon you know this.

zoppi's ftw


----------



## MURPHYZ

What talk's to much actual sh1t, and goes zop zop zop zop zop zzzzzop zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

It's me after necking 3 more zops, these are so good for sleeping , they must unhealthy. :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> What talk's to much actual sh1t, and goes zop zop zop zop zop zzzzzop zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> It's me after necking 3 more zops, these are so good for sleeping , they must unhealthy. :ban:


Junkie


----------



## MURPHYZ

Lol to right m8, my mrs gets them on script and I take em lol, doc wants to call her in for a chat about her usage lol. Druggy b1tch


----------



## TELBOR

Breaking news..... I'm 5ft 10 pmsl

Selling myself short 

Nothing on today, been to look at a car with the Missus looks like we will be getting it too.

Lunch at my parents, chicken and more chicken


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Breaking news..... I'm 5ft 10 pmsl
> 
> Selling myself short
> 
> Nothing on today, been to look at a car with the Missus looks like we will be getting it too.
> 
> Lunch at my parents, chicken and more chicken


Even skinnier than we all thought then.... 

What car mate?


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Breaking news..... I'm 5ft 10 pmsl
> 
> Selling myself short
> 
> Nothing on today, been to look at a car with the Missus looks like we will be getting it too.
> 
> Lunch at my parents, chicken and more chicken


Well if your 5-10 you best be aiming for 17st and ripped to shreds ya skinny fcuker.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Even skinnier than we all thought then....
> 
> What car mate?


Mega skinny 

A Clio mate, A to B car but surprisingly a very smart little car. Think we'll get it this week 

I'll find a pic


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mega skinny
> 
> A Clio mate, A to B car but surprisingly a very smart little car. Think we'll get it this week
> 
> I'll find a pic


Good little cars clios to be fair, perfect run about for town trips.


----------



## flinty90

you 5 ft 10 lol. i must be 6 ft 6 then.. and a fcukin clio ?? gay or what. get a 6litre fcukin chevvy mustang for the little a to b trips x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good little cars clios to be fair, perfect run about for town trips.


Yeah it'll be ideal for her mate, this is the one;


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you 5 ft 10 lol. i must be 6 ft 6 then.. and a fcukin clio ?? gay or what. get a 6litre fcukin chevvy mustang for the little a to b trips x


Yep, 5ft 10 ya dwarf 

Pmsl, maybe an 8ltr Viper would be better..... What do you reckon?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it'll be ideal for her mate, this is the one;
> 
> View attachment 110544


Looks like postman pats van pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like postman pats van pmsl


Suppose so lol

It's a burnt orange colour, pretty cool tbh.

One bird has had it since new, fsh all tht jazz and she is gonna bang 12 months MOT on it tomorrow


----------



## Sweat

Evening pimp!

Hope all is well and that you have thrown your gay leather gloves in the bin!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Evening pimp!
> 
> Hope all is well and that you have thrown your gay leather gloves in the bin!


thatsw a point, trained on saturday with my new progrips they are fcukin awesome .. definitely reccommend them !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> thatsw a point, trained on saturday with my new progrips they are fcukin awesome .. definitely reccommend them !!


Joking aside, I ordered some gloves last week as physio advised for relieving tennis elbow, but tried them today and wish I had got different ones. These are meant to be ace, but I think the wrist straps on them are overkill, £25 so will be getting some runt from gym to buy them from me.

Hate gloves, like the callus's!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Joking aside, I ordered some gloves last week as physio advised for relieving tennis elbow, but tried them today and wish I had got different ones. These are meant to be ace, but I think the wrist straps on them are overkill, £25 so will be getting some runt from gym to buy them from me.
> 
> Hate gloves, like the callus's!


i hate gloves too mate but my hands where getting so sore from work and training etc it was getting harder to pick anything up ... plus you can end up with referred pain in wrists and everything from callusses putting pressure on knuckles and fingers and hands etc.. not good to ignore them


----------



## onthebuild

Nothing wrong with gloves, they keep Palmela handerson soft :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Finished off yesterday with Nachos, loads of cheese, bean salsa and guacamole 

Then Oreo Hagen dans.......... Then midget gems 

So all in all a bad weekend lol

Look well poo this morning, woke up at 1am to throw up lol Too much sugar!!!!

Typical diet back in place today and I'm going to go fùck my back up later as punishment !!!

Have fun everyone


----------



## Davey666

Looks like a few had bad food days this weekend :lol:

Ohh good morning Rob


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Looks like a few had bad food days this weekend :lol:
> 
> Ohh good morning Rob


Yep, main reason for last night was the fùcking woman we was having the Missus's car off today has turned around and said after the MOT she wants another £300!!

Told her where to go and the quick fix was to treat the Missus on junk food lol

But now it's back to square one on that front.

Finger bloody crossed I find out about this new job today, I need some good news lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

What a cheeky cvnt! Hope today proves to be better mate!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What a cheeky cvnt! Hope today proves to be better mate!!


Literally a few clicks from insurance being paid for lol

Women eh?!


----------



## 25434

What a cheeky lady asking for more money which wasn't agreed. pft!...hope you get good news about your job. Have a good week.


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> What a cheeky lady asking for more money which wasn't agreed. pft!...hope you get good news about your job. Have a good week.


Well hopefully karma will get her sorry àss lol

Fingers crossed,I'm getting impatient now lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yep, main reason for last night was the fùcking woman we was having the Missus's car off today has turned around and said after the MOT she wants another £300!!
> 
> Told her where to go and the quick fix was to treat the Missus on junk food lol
> 
> But now it's back to square one on that front.
> 
> Finger bloody crossed I find out about this new job today, I need some good news lol


cheeky cow,trying to offset the failure repairs. plenty of nice clios around tho isnt there rob?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> cheeky cow,trying to offset the failure repairs. plenty of nice clios around tho isnt there rob?


Yeah defo is mate, thing is she was a snob too pmsl

Had a brand new 62 plate people carrier on the drive she had brought to replace the Clio. So she isn't shy of a bob or two if she was she would have part chopped it lol

We will find her one


----------



## Ginger Ben

she might like one of these


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> she might like one of these
> 
> View attachment 110621


Already got one


----------



## TELBOR

Nailing food in today, easily back on track 

Just my bàstard throat from puking lol

Should get to the gym for 4pm, I'll start in the rack for some BOR's then I'll do some deads.

No 200kg today as I know I haven't the fuel to do this!! But I'll keep rest minimal and probably go with 150 max and 80 on BOR's.

Lat pull downs to finish. I'll keep going till I can't :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

Haha your like a kid Rob (puking from too many sweets).

Want me to blow her car up ? :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha your like a kid Rob (puking from too many sweets).
> 
> Want me to blow her car up ? :2guns:


Pmsl, I think my body was telling me something 

Yes please mate, I'll pay you in red bull!

Oh btw, 4 cans of the new flavour for £3 in Tesco lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I think my body was telling me something
> 
> Yes please mate, I'll pay you in red bull!
> 
> Oh btw, 4 cans of the new flavour for £3 in Tesco lol


FCUK your red bull !!! You know my drink of choice !


----------



## TELBOR

Back session done!!

Defo knew I'd not eaten enough over the weekend....... Could tell just looking in the mirror 

Back Session;

Romanian Deads

12x70kg

12x120kg

10x160kg

BOR's

12x60kg

10x90kg

8x100kg

Ridiculous back pumps!! Damn dbol pmsl

Lat pull downs

12x45kg

12x55kg

10x66kg

Underhand

12x35kg

EZ Bar Wide Grip Curls - Superset Barbell Reverse Grip Close Grip Curls

12x20kg - 12x10kg

12x20kg - 12x10kg

12x20kg - 12x10kg

Back ruined, forearms fried on last exercise!

On other news, job front........ Kept me waiting all day.... Unsuccessful. Why do they use that word lol

Never mind eh.

Post workout shake done, some form

Of meat and veg for dinner in an hour then cardio later on I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bummer about the job mate, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Shame about the job m8, what's this world coming to when even rent boy's can't find work. 

Now go eat summin, 16st target. :thumbup:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bummer about the job mate, onwards and upwards!!


Very true Benjamin . Another interview on Thursday anyway


----------



## TELBOR

MURPHYZ said:


> Shame about the job m8, what's this world coming to when even rent boy's can't find work.
> 
> Now go eat summin, 16st target. :thumbup:


I bleached it and everything mate, followed all the tips on rimming you sent me!!

I shall eat, I shall eat like a machine


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Perfect food wise yesterday, didn't go for the cardio session as I was pooped!

Busy day today, gym bag is packed to go after work but I doubt I'll be able to get. So I'll have to go this evening 

Still looking flat as a pancake - no pun intended given the day lol

Hopefully by tomorrow and food being spot on I'll fill back out a little lol. Thrown a few more oats in my shakes today, along with creating, leucine and double scoops of whey.

Speaking with @flinty90 think I may well look at carb cycling. I've been doing this diet now for 12 weeks so maybe a change is needed


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Incline Oly Bar Press

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

4x100kg

Happy with that 

Pec Fly Machine

12x79kg

10x93kg

8x100kg

15x45kg

Chest Press

12x52kg

12x59kg

8x66kg

Single Plate Raises

12x5kg x3 times

Ruins chest!!!!

Then Triceps

Rope Pull Downs

3x12

Seated Dips

3x12

Then a partial set

Nothing spectacular but chest will defo hurt tomorrow 

Feeling lovely and pumped :beer:

Food has been spot on today, dreading zero carbs tomorrow !!

Today;

Meal 1 - 90g Oats, 60g Whey

Meal 2 - 150g Rice, 150g Chicken

Meal 3 - 30g Oats, 60g Whey

Meal 4 - Meal 2

Meal 5 - 30g Oats, 60g Whey

Pre workout - 90g Oats, 60g Whey

Post Workout - 50g Dextrose, 60g Whey

Meal 6 - Chicken, Rice and Veggies.

May have some protein pancakes after, as per TPW thread.

Meal 7 - 30g Whey, 400ml Coconut Milk

Snacked on 100g of Brazil nuts today.

All shakes had 5g Creatine and 800mg of Leucine too 

Just picking Missus up then off to see another car.

Oh and guess what...... That other car failed badly on the MOT - Karma to that bítch lol Good job didn't buy it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news on the car! Daft cow.

Plate raises?? Hold a plate between palms and squeeze it whilst raising above your head?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news on the car! Daft cow.
> 
> Plate raises?? Hold a plate between palms and squeeze it whilst raising above your head?


Exactly that mate, couldn't be bothered explaining lol

Yeah she's a daft cow ain't she lol


----------



## luther1

I'm no pancake expert,but I know a tosser when I see one. No pancakes for me tonight you slackers


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I'm no pancake expert,but I know a tosser when I see one. No pancakes for me tonight you slackers


Protein pancakes 

Milk, Eggs and Whey is fine by me


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Protein pancakes
> 
> Milk, Eggs and Whey is fine by me


I probably should have put my post in Scott's journal


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I probably should have put my post in Scott's journal


3D pancakes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milk, eggs, whey and oats - bulking pancakes


----------



## luther1

Fcuk it. My choc whey from tpw has turned up so I'm going to have me some of those bad boys


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuk it. My choc whey from tpw has turned up so I'm going to have me some of those bad boys


Good man!!

I'll be doing some soon, peanut butter on top then roll the buggers up


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good man!!
> 
> I'll be doing some soon, peanut butter on top then roll the buggers up


Fvck you I'm out of peanut butter!!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck you I'm out of peanut butter!!! Lol


Ffs, everyone knows you always have 2 pots in as a minimum!

School boy error Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ffs, everyone knows you always have 2 pots in as a minimum!
> 
> School boy error Benjamin


Agreed! Error


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evenin peanut heads, anyone manage to choke on a pancake yet.:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Finished last night off with some Cherry Bakewell pancakes 





Layer of PB, then another pancake on top 

Had 4 pancakes in total. Was lovely! Mixed ingredients in a shaker with a ball lol far easier than using a bowl and whisk !!

Zero carbs today  I don't think this will be pretty lol

Out with gaffa this afternoon too, so she may see me crash pmsl. Simply whey,chicken and nuts today.

Oh and a big áss coffee to wake me up 

Back has kicked in from Monday and chest is nice and tight, happy with that 

Have fun!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Finished last night off with some Cherry Bakewell pancakes
> 
> View attachment 110855
> 
> 
> View attachment 110856
> 
> 
> Layer of PB, then another pancake on top
> 
> Had 4 pancakes in total. Was lovely! Mixed ingredients in a shaker with a ball lol far easier than using a bowl and whisk !!
> 
> Zero carbs today  I don't think this will be pretty lol
> 
> Out with gaffa this afternoon too, so she may see me crash pmsl. Simply whey,chicken and nuts today.
> 
> Oh and a big áss coffee to wake me up
> 
> Back has kicked in from Monday and chest is nice and tight, happy with that
> 
> Have fun!!


i dont think it will be as bad as you think mate tbh...

just think of it as us resetting you bro x


----------



## Huntingground

Morning Rob,

Pancake looks lovely, you (unt, I am on less than 20g of carbs a day and you post that up 

Is Sweaty Mofo still incapacitated?

Good luck on the carbless day, welcome to my world


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i dont think it will be as bad as you think mate tbh...
> 
> just think of it as us resetting you bro x


Defo a reset!! I'll be in Keto by tomorrow breakfast lol

Be good to see how I look and feel after a few days tbh



Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob,
> 
> Pancake looks lovely, you (unt, I am on less than 20g of carbs a day and you post that up
> 
> Is Sweaty Mofo still incapacitated?
> 
> Good luck on the carbless day, welcome to my world


Sorry lol

Try them on your refeed day 

I'm not sure about him mate, his journal hasn't been pinging up much tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning NoCarbs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning NoCarbs


Morning yoof!

Just speaking to flinty, I need to lay of the protein lol this is yesterday's breakdown;



Excludes my PB with the pancakes lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl yeah that's a bit high! You deffo don't need that much especially off gear.

Good effort on carbs though!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl yeah that's a bit high! You deffo don't need that much especially off gear.
> 
> Good effort on carbs though!


Don't worry, it's been lowered for today lol

Single scoops of whey and around 350g of chicken to be had. Then chicken and veggies for tea 

Carbs are easy lol Rice, more rice and loads of oats pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Don't worry, it's been lowered for today lol
> 
> Single scoops of whey and around 350g of chicken to be had. Then chicken and veggies for tea
> 
> Carbs are easy lol Rice, more rice and loads of oats pmsl


Yeah that's a good plan. oats are so easy in a shake, I'd be stuffed (literally) if I had to eat all my carbs for the day.


----------



## TELBOR

Well the snow has causes the usual chaos our end and I've been queuing 20 mins on the slip road to leave the M1 lol

No carbs is just kicking in too, mega tired!!!

I'll sleep tonight 

Just about to have some more chicken as I'm sat doing nothing, same again with some Brussels!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well the snow has causes the usual chaos our end and I've been queuing 20 mins on the slip road to leave the M1 lol
> 
> No carbs is just kicking in too, mega tired!!!
> 
> I'll sleep tonight
> 
> Just about to have some more chicken as I'm sat doing nothing, same again with some Brussels!


Had a flurry down here too but it left as soon as it came. Not settled apart from on the lawn and only a dusting. Smashing the food today, will stick up MFP screenshot later


----------



## TELBOR

Double post!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a flurry down here too but it left as soon as it came. Not settled apart from on the lawn and only a dusting. Smashing the food today, will stick up MFP screenshot later


Bloody joke here mate lol

Got within 2 miles of home which takes 5 mins if that..... Got there at 5 ish..... Got in at 7.15 

Cars everywhere, thick ice all over and retards at the wheel.

Anyway, any reason I would be coughing up blood??? Pmsl

And a very metallic taste in my mouth??

Is it aids


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


>


I knew it!! Cock is weeping green puss too......??

:lol:

Anyway, food time.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I knew it!! Cock is weeping green puss too......??
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Anyway, food time.


Whats with the no carbs anyway mate ?

Why you eating like us fcukers trying to get smaller lol


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Bloody joke here mate lol
> 
> Got within 2 miles of home which takes 5 mins if that..... Got there at 5 ish..... Got in at 7.15
> 
> Cars everywhere, thick ice all over and retards at the wheel.
> 
> Anyway, any reason I would be coughing up blood??? Pmsl
> 
> And a very metallic taste in my mouth??
> 
> Is it aids


Sounds like gonorrhoea in the throat. Probably passed on from flinty.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Err coughing up blood is not good mate. Metallic taste will probably be the blood but if it doesn't stop very soon id go and see the doctor


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Whats with the no carbs anyway mate ?
> 
> Why you eating like us fcukers trying to get smaller lol


Carb cycling mate 

Just slipped.... Had 5g of carbs in my marinade 

I don't think that's bad since being up since 5am to hit just that all day on my first effort!!

Here is the said meal.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Err coughing up blood is not good mate. Metallic taste will probably be the blood but if it doesn't stop very soon id go and see the doctor


Suppose, I think it's from the vomiting earlier in the week lol

I'll live


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Carb cycling mate
> 
> Just slipped.... Had 5g of carbs in my marinade
> 
> I don't think that's bad since being up since 5am to hit just that all day on my first effort!!
> 
> Here is the said meal.....
> 
> View attachment 110922


Fcuking sprouts ! Broccoli is better lol.

Get some fcuking spuds on there son !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Suppose, I think it's from the vomiting earlier in the week lol
> 
> I'll live


Oh yeah that'll be it..........or aids


----------



## gibubu

top thread (Y)


----------



## flinty90

gibubu said:


> top thread (Y)


thanks for your input :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

jon-kent said:


> Whats with the no carbs anyway mate ?
> 
> Why you eating like us fcukers trying to get smaller lol


we are resetting him as he felt flat and pants for a few days, so we dropped carbs out for a day and will reintroduce them at 100 grams per day and see where the sweet spot feels for him mate, as you can see his diet has been all over the shop, far too much protein high carbs and too low fats .. so we are working on getting the balance right starting with carbs , then we will adjust fats in the same way and then protein ..

get the boy on the right track to a baseline intake


----------



## luther1

gibubu said:


> top thread (Y)


[email protected]


----------



## jon-kent

flinty90 said:


> we are resetting him as he felt flat and pants for a few days, so we dropped carbs out for a day and will reintroduce them at 100 grams per day and see where the sweet spot feels for him mate, as you can see his diet has been all over the shop, far too much protein high carbs and too low fats .. so we are working on getting the balance right starting with carbs , then we will adjust fats in the same way and then protein ..
> 
> get the boy on the right track to a baseline intake


Ah i see ! Sounds complicated mate haha, i'd need someone to tell me what and how much to eat


----------



## biglbs

Fancy a laugh ,i got a stroppy little fooker here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/212375-advice-needed-bulking-course-5.html


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Fancy a laugh ,i got a stroppy little fooker here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/212375-advice-needed-bulking-course-5.html


What a lairy child. Nice to see him lit up nice and red


----------



## TELBOR

gibubu said:


> top thread (Y)


Cheers :beer:

But it isn't all that 

A Vikings Tale is a top thread - the journey of a lonely ginger trapped in a closet of denial !!

He's overcome his sexuality, insecurity about his glass eye and how having a club foot shouldn't stop anyone from squatting!!

@gingerben is a legend!!!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> What a lairy child. Nice to see him lit up nice and red


Bens comment has me in fits,i am crying laughing........yes well it has its benefits being well hung on the bars a?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cheers :beer:
> 
> But it isn't all that
> 
> A Vikings Tale is a top thread - the journey of a lonely ginger trapped in a closet of denial !!
> 
> He's overcome his sexuality, insecurity about his glass eye and how having a club foot shouldn't stop anyone from squatting!!
> 
> @gingerben is a legend!!!


And you sir are a cvnt, good night


----------



## jon-kent

biglbs said:


> Fancy a laugh ,i got a stroppy little fooker here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/212375-advice-needed-bulking-course-5.html


What a prize pr**k that fcuker is !! Like his little montage of skinny poses for a avi ! Bet his legs look like they should be hanging out of a nest !


----------



## biglbs

jon-kent said:


> What a prize pr**k that fcuker is !! Like his little montage of skinny poses for a avi ! Bet his legs look like they should be hanging out of a nest !


Pmsl,was not sure if to snap him or give him a fatherly hug the little,,,,(and this made me laugh )pipsqueak(Quote Ben)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning you man mountain, sorry wrong journal. Hi Rob


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya slavering cvnt.....all good ? x


----------



## Davey666

Morning Rob.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning you man mountain, sorry wrong journal. Hi Rob


Morning cùnty bòllocks 

Day off today but busy as fùck lol

Still trying to sort a car out for the Missus after another let down!! Got another interview that was meant to be 1.45 but is now 2.15 and I was hoping to train with flinty later!

Lets hope I get time lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning cùnty bòllocks
> 
> Day off today but busy as fùck lol
> 
> Still trying to sort a car out for the Missus after another let down!! Got another interview that was meant to be 1.45 but is now 2.15 and I was hoping to train with flinty later!
> 
> Lets hope I get time lol


Nice day to have off, sunny and almost warm down here. Working with the garden doors open at the moment 

Good luck with the interview later and just buy her the merc slk that you know she wants, tight bastard! lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

morning NoCarbs


----------



## jon-kent

Morning sh1t kicker :thumbup1:










Xxxxx


----------



## TELBOR

Interview nailed (said that last time) !

See what happens.

No training, just getting food right today lol

Missing the pump pmsl, can't get tonight as I really need to sort some shizzle.

I'll have steak tonight I reckon, or chicken. I have around 2/3rds of my carbs left to have too so I'll have a bit of rice or some spuds with it 

Fats were way too low yesterday, as in 55g! I've surpassed that today. Just need to keep an eye on that as I've always stayed away tbh.

Just a natural thing to do I suppose but yesterday was pure ignorance even when I had a tub of PB sat in the car with me all day - didn't touch it!!

So today I've had a few servings of PB, Brazil's and some evoo 

2 scoops of oats, couple of whey shakes, load of chicken and Brussels earlier , was lovely :beer:

Get my little ladies tomorrow rather than Saturday so I have them longer YAY! Can't wait 

So my next session will be either Sunday night or Monday night. Hopefully Sunday if they've not broken me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Should plough half a dozen eggs and a chopped up peperami in for brekkie mate, it's lovely and takes care of fats for half the day! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should plough half a dozen eggs and a chopped up peperami in for brekkie mate, it's lovely and takes care of fats for half the day! lol


Mmmmm, pepperami!!

I do need to bang some eggs in so may have one on my steak


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmm, pepperami!!
> 
> I do need to bang some eggs in so may have one on my steak


Ooooh 1 you fvcking hardcore rascle you! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmm, pepperami!!
> 
> I do need to bang some eggs in so may have one on my steak


You'll be a man mountain in no time mate ! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!

Another day of carb cycling done, a couple of grams over 100g which is fine with me 

Fats at 140g ish and protein 300g.

Ordered some MCT powder for the zero and lower carb days. It's convenient and will ensure fats are good on the zero, low and medium days.

Also ordered the Apple Swirl whey 80 lol

Lemon is still my number 1 

Medium carb day today, 200g. Oats and rice galore - well, double yesterday lol

Then high carb day tomorrow, doubled again whoop whoop.

Only realised last night I have a short day today so I'm going to get a session in before I pick them up :beer:

Boulders will be smashed!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags!
> 
> Another day of carb cycling done, a couple of grams over 100g which is fine with me
> 
> Fats at 140g ish and protein 300g.
> 
> Ordered some MCT powder for the zero and lower carb days. It's convenient and will ensure fats are good on the zero, low and medium days.
> 
> Also ordered the Apple Swirl whey 80 lol
> 
> Lemon is still my number 1
> 
> Medium carb day today, 200g. Oats and rice galore - well, double yesterday lol
> 
> Then high carb day tomorrow, doubled again whoop whoop.
> 
> Only realised last night I have a short day today so I'm going to get a session in before I pick them up :beer:
> 
> Boulders will be smashed!!


Sounds good mate, enjoy!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags!
> 
> Another day of carb cycling done, a couple of grams over 100g which is fine with me
> 
> Fats at 140g ish and protein 300g.
> 
> Ordered some MCT powder for the zero and lower carb days. It's convenient and will ensure fats are good on the zero, low and medium days.
> 
> Also ordered the Apple Swirl whey 80 lol
> 
> Lemon is still my number 1
> 
> Medium carb day today, 200g. Oats and rice galore - well, double yesterday lol
> 
> Then high carb day tomorrow, doubled again whoop whoop.
> 
> Only realised last night I have a short day today so I'm going to get a session in before I pick them up :beer:
> 
> Boulders will be smashed!!


The mct will help greatly mate. I've really felt the extra energy since taking it.


----------



## biglbs

We will be known as The Mct gang soon

Morning troublet!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> The mct will help greatly mate. I've really felt the extra energy since taking it.


Yeah you pushed me into trying it lol along with the carb cycling.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> We will be known as The Mct gang soon
> 
> Morning troublet!


Morning Big £'s!!

Hahaha, we will be mate. I'll try the powder then try the oil after to see which is better


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning Big £'s!!
> 
> Hahaha, we will be mate. I'll try the powder then try the oil after to see which is better


Just don't pin the oil, I know what you're like....


----------



## Richie186

Or snort the powder through a rolled up bank note.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just don't pin the oil, I know what you're like....


Oh, I thought it was best IM


----------



## TELBOR

Meridian Creamed Sesame seeds.....

This is per 100g lol

But what the fùck would you eat it with :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Meridian Creamed Sesame seeds.....
> 
> This is per 100g lol
> 
> But what the fùck would you eat it with :lol:
> 
> View attachment 111046


Johnson ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Johnson ?


Good idea, maybe it'll make it grow


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Good idea, maybe it'll make it grow


Cant hurt lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Cant hurt lol


Suppose so lol

I'll not buy any quote yet though, need to find a place for it!


----------



## biglbs

You know i have never tried Mct powder,i wonder though?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You know i have never tried Mct powder,i wonder though?


What do you wonder?? Don't hold back!! Your the man when It comes to MCT lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> What do you wonder?? Don't hold back!! Your the man when It comes to MCT lol


Have to see if any Reps have a sample


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Have to see if any Reps have a sample


Lol, I paid RRP off TPW sites last night. Sample would be good, doubt MCT would ever be a sample seen as only is 3 use it pmsl

I sent onthebuild some Raze for free from my own stash lol I'm nice like that you see


----------



## TELBOR

Boulders smashed earlier!

Wam up RC

Seated DB Press

15x14kg

15x20kg

12x24kg

5x28kg - 7x14kg

DB Side Raises

12x8kg

12x10kg

6x12kg

12x20kg Partials

8x8kg

Seated Machine Press

12x32kg

12x32kg

Just a mix of partials, top, bottom and full press.

Side Lateral Raises

15x36kg

15x45kg

12x55kg

Rear Delt Flyes

12x39kg

12x45kg

Face Pulls

12x23kg

12x32kg

That was it. I was FOOKED 

Nice to get a session in with the big man


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Roblet...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Roblet...


You too Miss.Flubs!! :beer:


----------



## paul81

thread hijack!!

tried raze tonight... 7 scoops... wasnt impressed to be honest 

next session is sunday so i might try a few more, see if that helps.... :/


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> thread hijack!!
> 
> tried raze tonight... 7 scoops... wasnt impressed to be honest
> 
> next session is sunday so i might try a few more, see if that helps.... :/


7.5 scoops is where it's at mate :lol:

Try a couple more, I never get a buzz from, more of a focus and stamina for me 

Joined Pure yet???!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

10's better


----------



## Huntingground

Oi Ballbag, I've had 12 scoops tonight ( scoops being parlance for pints where I come from).

Hows things? Driking red wine and listeninng to Led Zep/Slayer 

hope all good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Oi Ballbag, I've had 12 scoops tonight ( scoops being parlance for pints where I come from).
> 
> Hows things? Driking red wine and listeninng to Led Zep/Slayer
> 
> hope all good.


Seen slayer live twice, awesome band!!


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Seen slayer live twice, awesome band!!


Reign in blood, Hell awaits, Seasons in the Abyss. Best band in the world.


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Oi Ballbag, I've had 12 scoops tonight ( scoops being parlance for pints where I come from).
> 
> Hows things? Driking red wine and listeninng to Led Zep/Slayer
> 
> hope all good.


Pmsl, I'm good!

Bet you have a nice head right now


----------



## TELBOR

Double post!


----------



## TELBOR

MCT powder and a small pouch of Applw Cinnamon has just arrived 

560 cals per 10g serving on the MCT powder. That'll help the carb free/ lower days!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> MCT powder and a small pouch of Applw Cinnamon has just arrived
> 
> 560 cals per 10g serving on the MCT powder. That'll help the carb free/ lower days!!
> 
> View attachment 111158


You sure about that.......even if it were 100% pure fat it can't be more than 90 kcals per 10g...


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> You sure about that.......even if it were 100% pure fat it can't be more than 90 kcals per 10g...


Great minds...was thinking same thing lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You sure about that.......even if it were 100% pure fat it can't be more than 90 kcals per 10g...


Packaging lol

I emailed Ross before I got them too..... No reply.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Packaging lol
> 
> I emailed Ross before I got them too..... No reply.


What do you mean? It says that on the packaging?


----------



## TELBOR

I'll go with a print error lol

I'd go with 100g serving is 560cals


----------



## C.Hill

Lmao


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you mean? It says that on the packaging?


Yup,

Isn't on the site either....?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Lmao


Back in your pit you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, they should probably sort that out then :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Nice boulder beasting yesterday Roblet!

I usually do wide grip pullups for my shoulder pebbles, is this right?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, they should probably sort that out then :lol:


True lol

Went down fine with Lemon Whey 

Apple Cinnamon is pretty nice too btw!!

Cupboard space is diminishing by the week lol

Think ill try and make some kind of cookies with the Apple Whey, I reckon they'd be quite nice!!


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> Nice boulder beasting yesterday Roblet!
> 
> I usually do wide grip pullups for my shoulder pebbles, is this right?


Thanks mate 

That'll hit lats primarily mate, biceps and forearms secondary.


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> 7.5 scoops is where it's at mate :lol:
> 
> Try a couple more, I never get a buzz from, more of a focus and stamina for me
> 
> Joined Pure yet???!!!


i wouldn't dirty the soles of my trainers with that place 

i'm more than happy with my little pit of a gym, lol. although still ridiculously busy, even when i get there for half 6! :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> i wouldn't dirty the soles of my trainers with that place
> 
> i'm more than happy with my little pit of a gym, lol. although still ridiculously busy, even when i get there for half 6! :sad:


Mate if your gaff was cheaper I'd be all over it, I do love that place!

Pure is cheap and 24/7, I'm a tight àrse and snatch an grab my sessions pmsl


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Mate if your gaff was cheaper I'd be all over it, I do love that place!
> 
> Pure is cheap and 24/7, I'm a tight àrse and snatch an grab my sessions pmsl


I paid for 6 months up front, which doesnt work out bad at 145.

but i know what u mean, the monthly price is just silly now.


----------



## George-Bean

Mines £25 a month, Im pretty happy at that price.


----------



## paul81

George-Bean said:


> Mines £25 a month, Im pretty happy at that price.


Yeah thats usually the most acceptable price tbh, anything more than that and id expect a massage with a happy ending!!


----------



## George-Bean

lol with a happy ending, your watching too much porn.


----------



## paul81

George-Bean said:


> lol with a happy ending, your watching too much porn.


You say it like its a bad thing! Lol


----------



## Milky

Just to stick my twopenneth in my gym is now £19 a month mate, bargain...


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Just to stick my twopenneth in my gym is now £19 a month mate, bargain...


Cant grumble at that price, sounded like a cracking gym as well from what rob told me


----------



## paul81

@roblet

Just tried raze again, went with 8 scoops... although kinda lost count due to the dodgy packaging making it somewhat difficult to get full scoops out the bag, so had half full scoops every now and again.

They could do with supplying this stuff in tubs...


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> @roblet
> 
> Just tried raze again, went with 8 scoops... although kinda lost count due to the dodgy packaging making it somewhat difficult to get full scoops out the bag, so had half full scoops every now and again.
> 
> They could do with supplying this stuff in tubs...


I agree mate, I ended up using a 30g scoop so just plough one of those out the pouch


----------



## flinty90

druggy cnuts live here... and for that reason im out !!!


----------



## paul81

Well if flintys out, that should raise the tone of the place!!

had a better session today, backs been hammered and biceps have a nice pump.

Having a nice post work out roast dinner from bold forester


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Well if flintys out, that should raise the tone of the place!!
> 
> had a better session today, backs been hammered and biceps have a nice pump.
> 
> Having a nice post work out roast dinner from bold forester


Pump.... Raze working :lol:

I'll be doing back tonight once I've dropped the wee ones off.

Enjoy the dinner :beer:


----------



## paul81

To be fair... i get a decent pump without the raze anyway

I just wanted that bit extra focus/energy for the workout...

Still not as good as Rage.... ah i miss that stuff, wish Warrior would pull their finger out and get some more made!


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> To be fair... i get a decent pump without the raze anyway
> 
> I just wanted that bit extra focus/energy for the workout...
> 
> Still not as good as Rage.... ah i miss that stuff, wish Warrior would pull their finger out and get some more made!


We all miss the 1,3 dmaa pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Right mofo's, it's dead lifting time 

Had a big shake about 45 mins ago for fuel and I'll have roast chicken and rice when I'm home 

Big shake;

120g Oats

90g Whey

10g MCT

1g Leucine

5g Creatine

300ml Milk

25g Dextrose

In other news I dropped my còck on the clippers whilst having a trim, it ain't pretty :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse

Ha ha ha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bahahahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Ha ha ha


It hurt :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Bahahahahaha


Once again, it hurt


----------



## Heath

Lmfao!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Back

Romanian Deads

12x120kg

6x200kg

4x200kg

12x100kg

Lat Pull Downs

12x45kg

12x59kg

8x73kg

Reverse Grip

12x45kg

Bent over Oly Bar Rows

12x70kg

8x90kg

20x40kg - dropped to get some reps out with slower movement and more squeeze.

Then some various grip with the EZ bar to fry Biceps off!!

Wide grip, close grip, reverse close, reverse wide. Concrete guns now pmsl

Happy with that, back is ruined!

Post workout shake done and now it's time for loads of rice and loads of chicken with a good handful of SPROUTS!!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Back
> 
> Romanian Deads
> 
> 12x120kg
> 
> 6x200kg
> 
> 4x200kg
> 
> 12x100kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x59kg
> 
> 8x73kg
> 
> Reverse Grip
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> Bent over Oly Bar Rows
> 
> 12x70kg
> 
> 8x90kg
> 
> 20x40kg - dropped to get some reps out with slower movement and more squeeze.
> 
> Then some various grip with the EZ bar to fry Biceps off!!
> 
> Wide grip, close grip, reverse close, reverse wide. Concrete guns now pmsl
> 
> Happy with that, back is ruined!
> 
> Post workout shake done and now it's time for loads of rice and loads of chicken with a good handful of SPROUTS!!


Sprouts?! Wouldn't want to be your mrs nose :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Sprouts?! Wouldn't want to be your mrs nose :lol:


Lol, that's the least of her worries with my smelly àrse!

I've been up several times throwing up 

Damn kids spreading bugs.


----------



## Richie186

Morning rob. Phoning in sick today then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Delicate little flower aren't you?? Pmsl.

Hope your feeling alright mate


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Phoning in sick today then?


Morning mate, yeah I am 

First sick day in nearly 10 years lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Delicate little flower aren't you?? Pmsl.
> 
> Hope your feeling alright mate


Yes I am!! Lol.

Feeling wànk! Been sick another 6 times since that post. Empty but pulling stomach all over - great core workout


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes I am!! Lol.
> 
> Feeling wànk! Been sick another 6 times since that post. Empty but pulling stomach all over - great core workout


Oh sh1t mate that's not good. Rest up and keep the water going in.


----------



## luther1

Bummer rob,hope its just a 24hr bug


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> *Bummer rob*,hope its just a 24hr bug


Should be his username really.....


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be his username really.....


pmsl

or sick rob


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Bummer rob,hope its just a 24hr bug


Yeah I'm guessing it is, bloody kids bringing lurgy into the house!!

BUMM3R-R0B ....... How's that


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'm guessing it is, bloody kids bringing lurgy into the house!!
> 
> BUMM3R-R0B ....... How's that


Perfect, I'll ask Katy to change it for you pmsl


----------



## Davey666

Morning Rob, was going to put good morning but I suppose it aint that good for you ATM


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning Rob, was going to put good morning but I suppose it aint that good for you ATM


Haha, no mate.

Well annoyed! Cracked off a great back session last night and eat really well too.

Then this happens, suppose its zero carb day :lol:

But ATM it's zero everything!!


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 1 - 300ml of Tea 

Well annoying, wanted to go to the gym after work if I'd have gone lol

Think I will be working Saturday to make up today's lost time. Can't afford not to lol

Oh, Missus got a car lol She'll have it for Saturday


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Meal 1 - 300ml of Tea
> 
> Well annoying, wanted to go to the gym after work if I'd have gone lol
> 
> Think I will be working Saturday to make up today's lost time. Can't afford not to lol
> 
> Oh, Missus got a car lol She'll have it for Saturday


What she got?


----------



## Another Excuse

Hope your feeling better mate


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What she got?


One of these;



Proper female car  But it's a good little buy and only had one lady owner with usual fsh and low mileage with untouched interior lol


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Hope your feeling better mate


A little mate, tea didn't agree with me pmsl

Doubt I'll eat and probably get an early night lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> One of these;
> 
> View attachment 111384
> 
> 
> Proper female car  But it's a good little buy and only had one lady owner with usual fsh and low mileage with untouched interior lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 111394


Sorry.

Lol.

She's happy that is all I care about 

Now, meal 2...... Water !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol sorry have been waiting for a reason to use that picture pmsl

If she's happy then that's a win win


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol sorry have been waiting for a reason to use that picture pmsl
> 
> If she's happy then that's a win win


Ah, I have loads of random pics to use for no reason, like this.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fpmsl


----------



## Richie186

Morning rob. Feeling better? Hope so mate, have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Feeling better? Hope so mate, have a good one.


Morning mate!!

Feeling back to my usual self thank god


----------



## TELBOR

Food glorious food! 

Low carbs today, so far;

Meal 1 - 35g Whey, 30g Oats, 10g MCT DONE

Meal 2 - 100g Chicken DONE

Meal 3 - 35g Whey, 10g MCT

Meal 4 - 100g Chicken, 30g PB

Meal 5 - Meal 3

Pre workout - 30g Oats, 35g Whey

Post workout - 70g Whey, 25g Dextrose

Evening meal is out at the inlaws but it's meat and Veg


----------



## Another Excuse

Glad your feeling better


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Glad your feeling better


Loads better thanks mate 

Meal 5 due in 30 mins then chest within the hour, the pinkies are having it today


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon Robster, good to hear your back to feeling good.

Was going to say normal but what is normal


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Afternoon Robster, good to hear your back to feeling good.
> 
> Was going to say normal but what is normal


This hobby isn't normal lol

Telling men about our meals, insecurities and day to day life pmsl

We love it :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest got ruined, could tell I had eaten nothing yesterday but still had an enjoyable session :beer:

Slight Incline Oly Bar Bench Press

12x60kg

10x80kg

10x80kg

Pec Deck

12x66kg

10x93kg

8x107kg

Cable Presses

Low Pulley - 2x10

Mid Pulley - 2x10

High Pulley - 2x10

Rope Pulldowns

4x12

Done 

Short and Sweet.

Casserole time!! Nom nom nom!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Chest got ruined, could tell I had eaten nothing yesterday but still had an enjoyable session :beer:
> 
> Slight Incline Oly Bar Bench Press
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> Pec Deck
> 
> 12x66kg
> 
> 10x93kg
> 
> 8x107kg
> 
> Cable Presses
> 
> Low Pulley - 2x10
> 
> Mid Pulley - 2x10
> 
> High Pulley - 2x10
> 
> Rope Pulldowns
> 
> 4x12
> 
> Done
> 
> Short and Sweet.
> 
> Casserole time!! Nom nom nom!!


Made the best of it mate, that's what counts


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Made the best of it mate, that's what counts


What you saying..... Shíte session???!!!

Pmsl. Nothing ground breaking, but did the business.

Much prefer pressing with an Oly bar at my gym over the smiths machine. It just feels a load better!

It's a píss poor smiths machine tbh. Nothing like the old ones or flintys gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What you saying..... Shíte session???!!!
> 
> Pmsl. Nothing ground breaking, but did the business.
> 
> Much prefer pressing with an Oly bar at my gym over the smiths machine. It just feels a load better!
> 
> It's a píss poor smiths machine tbh. Nothing like the old ones or flintys gym.


No you sensitive cvnt, you said you said you could tell you hadn't eaten much and it was short and sweet....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What you saying..... Shíte session???!!!
> 
> Pmsl. Nothing ground breaking, but did the business.
> 
> Much prefer pressing with an Oly bar at my gym over the smiths machine. It just feels a load better!
> 
> It's a píss poor smiths machine tbh. Nothing like the old ones or flintys gym.


Benching with a smith machine is cack to be honest, only good for taking things to failure on your own and doing negatives etc safely. Oly bar or db benching is imo a lot better, feels better and seems to work better for me anyway.


----------



## Richie186

Morning rob. Have a great day mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Have a great day mate.


You too mate!

Morning all,

Nice doms today in chesticles , so that's good lol

Haven't got a clue what I've done but I reckon I've pulled my right calf!!

Bloody kills, like a knife is being twisted in it lol if I stand on my tip toes it eases but I look like a gay pmsl

I'll bang some pain killers 

Busy day today so no training.

Had the casserole last night, first bite I burnt my mouth so the roof of it is in that state when it's peeling off a little - lovely!

So lots of water today and the usual cold meals :lol:

Have fun benders!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You too mate!
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Nice doms today in chesticles , so that's good lol
> 
> Haven't got a clue what I've done but I reckon I've pulled my right calf!!
> 
> Bloody kills, like a knife is being twisted in it lol if I stand on my tip toes it eases but I look like a gay pmsl
> 
> I'll bang some pain killers
> 
> Busy day today so no training.
> 
> Had the casserole last night, first bite I burnt my mouth so the roof of it is in that state when it's peeling off a little - lovely!
> 
> So lots of water today and the usual cold meals :lol:
> 
> Have fun benders!!


Have a good day mate! Bloody hate burning my mouth like that, properly hurts for a while. I gave my manly chest hair a trim this morning and clipped a nip with the razor so I feel your pain


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good day mate! Bloody hate burning my mouth like that, properly hurts for a while. I gave my manly chest hair a trim this morning and clipped a nip with the razor so I feel your pain


It's just annoying lol.

Hahaha, my penis is healing lovely 

That bloody hurt!!!

I had a clean shave last night, look even more of a bender! I never clean shave this already baby face lol

Stubble is coming through thank god!! Do you find on test that it grows stupidly fast?? I did, especially chest and stomach lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning san x


----------



## jon-kent

Morning gay boy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's just annoying lol.
> 
> Hahaha, my penis is healing lovely
> 
> That bloody hurt!!!
> 
> I had a clean shave last night, look even more of a bender! I never clean shave this already baby face lol
> 
> Stubble is coming through thank god!! Do you find on test that it grows stupidly fast?? I did, especially chest and stomach lol


pmsl, I forgot you did that! Glad he's healing well :lol:

I hardly ever shave my face, fvcking hate it but have to either once a week or when I have a meeting, like yesterday. And yes, hair and nails growing really fast at the moment, already got full stubble from shaving yesterday! Annoying but means there's at least something active in the gear! lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, I forgot you did that! Glad he's healing well :lol:
> 
> I hardly ever shave my face, fvcking hate it but have to either once a week or when I have a meeting, like yesterday. And yes, hair and nails growing really fast at the moment, already got full stubble from shaving yesterday! Annoying but means there's at least something active in the gear! lol.


Yeah he's doing fine lol

I clean shave once a month pmsl

Stubble isn't all that bad nowadays lol

Suppose it's different in your position and your job etc


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he's doing fine lol
> 
> I clean shave once a month pmsl
> 
> Stubble isn't all that bad nowadays lol
> 
> Suppose it's different in your position and your job etc


Lol thats why i was meNt for the battlefield and not the office haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Lol thats why i was meNt for the battlefield and not the office haha


Only place your beard will get you is into @ewen 's bed


----------



## biglbs

Oi.oi savaloy!

Ok my friend?


----------



## MRSTRONG

plenty beard space in my bed


----------



## JANIKvonD

Iv started growing one


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Oi.oi savaloy!
> 
> Ok my friend?


Not bad big fella!!

How are you?


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> plenty beard space in my bed


It's a date :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv started growing one


Trim it, can you see with the eyebrows in the way


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Not bad big fella!!
> 
> How are you?


Unable to walk!lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv started growing one


Is that cocain up your shnowza?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> plenty bed space in my beard


Fixed


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Unable to walk!lol


I'm guessing its the 400kg leg presses !!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I'm guessing its the 400kg leg presses !!


No mate ,todays 180k squats,first squats for 7 years!Blew my jeans up too.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Trim it, can you see with the eyebrows in the way


not until its a big bush



biglbs said:


> Is that cocain up your shnowza?


no mate but you'll notice i have 1 nostril larger than the other from the amount of time iv broke it lol


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No mate ,todays 180k squats,first squats for 7 years!Blew my jeans up too.


Ouch!!

Pmsl, did someone get an eyeful of your àrse!!??


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Pmsl, did someone get an eyeful of your àrse!!??


The whole gym did....pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Pmsl, did someone get an eyeful of your àrse!!??


A face full of flying button shrapnel by the sound of it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0BLET said:


> It's a date :wub:


lady beards only im afraid


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> A face full of flying button shrapnel by the sound of it lol


and some chocolate cherrys :lol:


----------



## biglbs

It ripped right from the top,all the way around to front seam,,,,,,Does my a55 look big in this?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> It ripped right from the top,all the way around to front seam,,,,,,Does my a55 look big in this?


lol you let loose with this mate haha


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon Rob :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Afternoon Rob :thumbup1:


Afternoon sir


----------



## TELBOR

Just nipped into Holland and Barrett on the way home, beetroot juice as I feel as if BP is on the up!!

Every time I go in I have a chuckle, always seems to be some newbie in buy the "half price" whey - 1kg £20! Along with his Creatine at £30 a pop pmsl

I always feel like I want to say something but I think fùck it - I've been there too


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Just nipped into Holland and Barrett on the way home, beetroot juice as I feel as if BP is on the up!!
> 
> Every time I go in I have a chuckle, always seems to be some newbie in buy the "half price" whey - 1kg £20! Along with his Creatine at £30 a pop pmsl
> 
> I always feel like I want to say something but I think fùck it - I've been there too


Eating four sticks of celery a day has been proven to drastically reduce bp after only a week. Before I joined here,I was buying my protein powder from tesco, I'm sure it's that maxi sh!t.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Eating four sticks of celery a day has been proven to drastically reduce bp after only a week. Before I joined here,I was buying my protein powder from tesco, I'm sure it's that maxi sh!t.


Yeah but celery is horrible lol

This works well mate, natural source of nitric oxide.

Pmsl, maxi muscle £45 per 2kg tubs are amazing...... I used to buy it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Eating four sticks of celery a day has been proven to drastically reduce bp after only a week. Before I joined here,I was buying my protein powder from tesco, I'm sure it's that maxi sh!t.





R0BLET said:


> Yeah but celery is horrible lol
> 
> This works well mate, natural source of nitric oxide.
> 
> Pmsl, maxi muscle £45 per 2kg tubs are amazing...... I used to buy it lol


Well there's two conclusive pieces of evidence that maxi muscle protein doesn't make you hench! pmsl

Morning Roberto X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well there's two conclusive pieces of evidence that maxi muscle protein doesn't make you hench! pmsl
> 
> Morning Roberto X


Pmsl! Slag.

Morning!!

Slack day for me, team meeting surrounded by food - mainly cake 

I will crumble, I know lol! But it's high carb day today :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! Slag.
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> Slack day for me, team meeting surrounded by food - mainly cake
> 
> I will crumble, I know lol! But it's high carb day today :lol:


lol, get stuck in mate, picsornotableloadedwithcakeandothernicesweetcarbytreats


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, get stuck in mate, picsornotableloadedwithcakeandothernicesweetcarbytreats


Here you go......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Here you go......
> 
> View attachment 111705


pmsl, those easter nest things look properly good!! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, those easter nest things look properly good!! :drool:


Had 1 

Update for you......



Had a mini roll too 

Oh and a pineapple and melon platter :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

They all mirin your TPW shaker? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They all mirin your TPW shaker? lol


Lol, they love it!!

Bare in mind I put zero effort into my job I'm Number 1 performer in a National Team pmsl

Lunch time!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, they love it!!
> 
> Bare in mind I put zero effort into my job I'm Number 1 performer in a National Team pmsl
> 
> Lunch time!!


Jesus the rest must be fvcking morons :lol:

Well done though mate, that is good work, or not work, whatever, well done! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus the rest must be fvcking morons :lol:
> 
> Well done though mate, that is good work, or not work, whatever, well done! :thumb:


Pmsl, they all love it!

Thanks though, don't deserve it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> They all mirin your TPW shaker? lol


theyre probably thinking its got maximuscle in it judging by the size of the cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> theyre probably thinking its got maximuscle in it judging by the size of the cnut


Lol baby formula and he's dipping his rusks in it


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> theyre probably thinking its got maximuscle in it judging by the size of the cnut


Cûnt! Lol

Actually they said i was looking bigger 

Which I replied "no, my clothes have shrunk"


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon Blobert, quiet in here today, all ok I trust.


----------



## flinty90

Alrate bro . in your own time .. oh and vids please to prove you are a real person


----------



## jon-kent

Where the **** is he ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon love


----------



## TELBOR

At ease soldiers..... I'm here


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> At ease soldiers..... I'm here


Was starting to think you had been kidnapped and was getting ploughed by the jamaican basketball team !

You disapoint me sir !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Was starting to think you had been kidnapped and was getting ploughed by the jamaican basketball team !
> 
> You disapoint me sir !


A man can dream 

Been busy and life in general is throwing stuff at me pmsl

So was getting work out the way before I came on here lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Where have you been, working?! I don't buy that for a moment. Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Where have you been, working?! I don't buy that for a moment. Lol


Yes ....... "Working" :lol:


----------



## biglbs

mg:


R0BLET said:


> Yes ....... "Working" :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning you hench fúckers!!

Busy weekend and now it's back to work 

Smashed in 1 session last week, yes I'm committed aren't I 

But it's only muscle and there is plenty of time for this shít over spending it with the loved ones 

Fingers crossed I'll be in the gym this afternoon, I'm hoping to wrap up early - hence the early start.

Diet was fine last week, still carb cycling but had a few treats on high carb days lol

Medium day today 

Weighed in at 86.5kg this morning. Which I can't grumble with, no dbol since Wednesday so no water hardly.

I'm fine with that weight. Should be a good week to get some sessions in tbh so dbol will be back in from today.

Have fun!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Decent dry weight there mate, nice one. Got to prioritise between family and hobby, something I often forget. Have a good one mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Decent dry weight there mate, nice one. Got to prioritise between family and hobby, something I often forget. Have a good one mate.


Cheers mate 

Defo, swings and roundabouts isn't it. Could of gone last night but I was pretty pooped tbh.

I'll crack on this week lol


----------



## flinty90

LAZY CNUT X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LAZY CNUT X


X2 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 just done, meal 4 due at 1 ish 

Chicken and Rice again 

Should be in the gym no later than 3.30.

I'm going all out, purely a compounds session.

Flat Bench

Standing Oly Bar OHP

Oly Bar Squats

Deads

So I'm not leaving the power rack pmsl

I shall shock myself back into it after a week off


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> *Morning you hench fúckers!!*
> 
> Busy weekend and now it's back to work
> 
> Smashed in 1 session last week, yes I'm committed aren't I
> 
> But it's only muscle and there is plenty of time for this shít over spending it with the loved ones
> 
> Fingers crossed I'll be in the gym this afternoon, I'm hoping to wrap up early - hence the early start.
> 
> Diet was fine last week, still carb cycling but had a few treats on high carb days lol
> 
> Medium day today
> 
> Weighed in at 86.5kg this morning. Which I can't grumble with, no dbol since Wednesday so no water hardly.
> 
> I'm fine with that weight. Should be a good week to get some sessions in tbh so dbol will be back in from today.
> 
> Have fun!!


Morning mate


----------



## mac1969

Hi m8, am down your way wed, thurs and friday this week if your up for a workout.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello runt  have a good ane mate x


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning mate


Afternoon JK


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hello runt  have a good ane mate x


Hello tubs 



Have a good one too :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

This is a local place for local people we'll have no trouble here !


----------



## TELBOR

mac1969 said:


> Hi m8, am down your way wed, thurs and friday this week if your up for a workout.


Hey mate,

That should be good then. @flinty90 and myself should be able to join you at his gym on one of those days ?

What do you reckon @flinty90?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> This is a local place for local people we'll have no trouble here !


Damn right 

Bloody Kat Von D bringing his Scottish-ness in here :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Damn right
> 
> Bloody Kat Von D bringing his Scottish-ness in here :lol:


Illiterate cvnts been spamming my journal with his jibberish too lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

u nobs love a bit of jock


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u nobs love a bit of jock


You misheard us


----------



## TELBOR

Food all good today, carbs at around 200g so that's that.

Rice, spuds and oats have been today's weapon of choice 

Had a good gym session, not as planned though  Place was rammed so no compound only session.

Chest Session;

10 mins X Trainer

Pec Flys

Incline DB Press

Flat BB

Chest Press

Cable Flys

Tricep Extensions

Rope Pull Downs

Then 10 mins Treadmill

Was spot on!!

Missus car has just arrived, all shiny for her 

So that's that sorted!! Going to go fill it up now .

Toodle pip


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Going to go fill it up now .
> 
> Toodle pip


and then see to the car!!

ba dum tish!!


----------



## Milky

Can you please stay out ot other peoples journal accusing them of bullsh*t and propoganda..........

I find it too funny :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Can you please stay out ot other peoples journal accusing them of bullsh*t and propoganda..........
> 
> I find it too funny :lol:


lol r0bob loves to wind up scott it seems


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol r0bob loves to wind up scott it seems


He makes it very easy and tempting lol


----------



## flinty90

ROBROID is in full effect lol... save it for the gym skinny cnut lol and stop picking on Scott X


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Can you please stay out ot other peoples journal accusing them of bullsh*t and propoganda..........
> 
> I find it too funny :lol:


Yes boss 

But.......

Considering he mashed his ankle up a couple of weeks ago at the park with his daughter, the one where he saw some gynecologist or something when he did it........ Why would you go and bang 250kg on your shoulders??!!

Just an observation


----------



## luther1

When the Cnut said "do something of note just once",I found that a bit personal. It's a bit like judging people for what they have ,not for who they are,so i'm going to judge him.He thinks he's got the best looking "model" girlfriend and calls himself an entrepreneur,well next time he tries to belittle someone I'm going to ask to see pics of his house(s) inc the deeds and his car. Big headed [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ROBROID is in full effect lol... save it for the gym skinny cnut lol and stop picking on Scott X


I shall, I need a session in the house of pain!!


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> When the Cnut said "do something of note just once",I found that a bit personal. It's a bit like judging people for what they have ,not for who they are,so i'm going to judge him.He thinks he's got the best looking "model" girlfriend and calls himself an entrepreneur,well next time he tries to belittle someone I'm going to ask to see pics of his house(s) inc the deeds and his car. Big headed [email protected]


You thought of starting a fan club mate ?


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> You thought of starting a fan club mate ?


3d badge and an alpha wrist tattoo for only £49.99. Join now as only limited numbers allowed


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I shall, I need a session in the house of pain!!


well get fcukin up then cnut time is running out and i will be down m25 soon x


----------



## luther1

dutch_scott said:


> Go on then pal! Cos I guarantee ill make u look a tool , may have taken a fall but I retained enough to keep me cool, wanna slate me come in my journal or pm me
> 
> But this if you know anything should keep u at bay from the benine whining you keep doing ! Try using this insane negative energy to train harder diet better work harder, love those close more , moaning about deeds etc remember I don't ever come in anyone's journals or bother anyone!


American Express? Accepted no where pal . As I said whack up a pic of your house and car and not something that shows you have a lot of credit. You don't know how hard I work or how much I love someone. Don't try and sound intelligent either because my masters beats your degree hands down. And for the record, I genuine dont have any credit cards. Heard of Coutts?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> When the Cnut said "do something of note just once",I found that a bit personal. It's a bit like judging people for what they have ,not for who they are,so i'm going to judge him.He thinks he's got the best looking "model" girlfriend and calls himself an entrepreneur,well next time he tries to belittle someone I'm going to ask to see pics of his house(s) inc the deeds and his car. Big headed [email protected]


No skin off my ears.... I mean nose 

It's all about his insecurity and that's as plain and simple as it gets.

This game is his LIFE and when people pick fault at it, that makes his insecurities even worse!!

I don't envy his "3D abs" or his 20" guns. If anything I feel sorry for the lad.

It'll end in tears one day.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> American Express? Accepted no where pal . As I said whack up a pic of your house and car and not something that shows you have a lot of credit. You don't know how hard I work or how much I love someone. Don't try and sound intelligent either because my masters beats your degree hands down. And for the record, I genuine dont have any credit cards. Heard of Coutts?


I dont have any either but l am a bankrupt ku*t, but l rent a nice home, we have a nice car, a great life and l have an amazing wife so l am happy with my lot.

FTR no l havent heard of coutts, google will now answer that tho :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> American Express? Accepted no where pal . As I said whack up a pic of your house and car and not something that shows you have a lot of credit. You don't know how hard I work or how much I love someone. Don't try and sound intelligent either because my masters beats your degree hands down. And for the record, I genuine dont have any credit cards. Heard of Coutts?


isnt that a STD


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> Why? Cos I have work and shoots to put food in my babies mouth tht requires a balanced physique and legs must be trained . Two weeks off and lots of pain killers
> 
> Called training like an animal not a moaning pu55y like alot ! I got two good legs and one good ankle
> 
> Tbh 250 isn't heavy for what iv done but bless for taking the time to find discrepancies
> 
> It's touching !


I'd like to touch those abs though :wub:

Surely all the pain killers are masking the injury an eventually you'll won't be able to train to your full capacity...... Then the balance is lost, physique is hindered and the modelling / career takes a hit!

As said, it's an observation..... Plus all us cùnts in here text each other with Dutch Scott updates


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> I dont have any either but l am a bankrupt ku*t, but l rent a nice home, we have a nice car, a great life and l have an amazing wife so l am happy with my lot.
> 
> FTR no l havent heard of coutts, google will now answer that tho :thumbup1:


It was his belittling of rob that wound me up milky. As I said,what you have doesn't make you who you are. I'm very happy with my life but I never have put anyone down,which he does. "Do something of note",what a fcuking insult


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


>


Middle initial A..... Ffs it's not Alpha is it!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> It was his belittling of rob that wound me up milky. As I said,what you have doesn't make you who you are. I'm very happy with my life but I never have put anyone down,which he does. "Do something of note",what a fcuking insult


hey l know its not a pop mate it wa my attempt at humour...

And FTR l dont care what people thnink anyway, l am a damn site happier than most and l dont have fu*k all to prove.

My life is good....more sex would be nice tho l must admit :lol:

A


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> hey l know its not a pop mate it wa my attempt at humour...
> 
> And FTR l dont care what people thnink anyway, l am a damn site happier than most and l dont have fu*k all to prove.
> 
> My life is good....more sex would be nice tho l must admit :lol:
> 
> A


thats like the perfect physique lol i have lots of sex but its never enough the more you have the more you want lol... well i do anyway and my hand dare not fcukin refuse


----------



## luther1

dutch_scott said:


> Oh you don't know how centurion cards get issued do u? That's why I know your not with coutts . Cliched name to spout . Could've chosen a bank someone sane uses . Dear lord your so typical Internet. I know your real name from emails so post your personal bankers note leaving out details like I just did. But of course you won't. Bet I can though, read art of war I beg you . You could use it.
> 
> Son, the way to play isn't how you are now. As I know the stature of you by te fact as a man you chose to spout off in here not in my journal says alot.
> 
> Stay negative. Stay getting angry. There's a reason I don't act like you do ever ever mentioning anyone like you do me. And if you don't know why, then you truelly are an exceptional example of why the Internet is so fantastic.
> 
> But what I do know is if you loved your life I wouldn't bother you a jot. And worse than that is you know that's true.
> 
> I hope whatever isn't making you happy outside of here, that you need to vent indirectly at my replies to people , is one day happy! Reason I let everyone train post and exist here without my input is I love my life my friends my Gf and my baby girl.
> 
> Sorry to read your displaced aggression and frustration . Sincerely.


You always lament the point of not going in other people's journals with negativity,of which your hypocrisy is leading you to do now,so I didn't come,p into yours and mouth off. You can't complain about people moaning about you when you make the most profound statements. You think you know me,but how? You neither know who I am or what I do. And don't be condiscending and call me son,boy.

You carry on in your entrepreneurial world,over hyping yourself,and let us people,quite obviously beneath(but without failed businesses) carry on in our own little worlds


----------



## flinty90

dutch_scott said:


> Deal
> 
> There that was easy
> 
> Sorry Roblet I won't darken this again apologies
> 
> If your at bodypower ill buy u a beer


PMSL he will be p1ssed on a beer bro the cnut is a fcukin pussy :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom

dutch_scott said:


> Yes
> 
> That means don't come in my journal start being sarcastic when your physique and form and achievements physically don't stack up!
> 
> Pscarb Tom Griff all walk the talk and ether joke or are constructive he wasn't so I was justified In going in
> 
> Tought luck that I back up my talk. Moral is be like me, stay out of trouble


Best I've done is 130kg safety squats. It was ATG but then I have got less distance to travel


----------



## luther1

Sorry to have an argument in here rob,that's genuinely out of character for me. P!ss taker yes,argumentative no.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Sorry to have an argument in here rob,that's genuinely out of character for me. P!ss taker yes skinny cnut yes .


lol :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> Deal
> 
> There that was easy
> 
> Sorry Roblet I won't darken this again apologies
> 
> If your at bodypower ill buy u a beer


Can I have a bottle of Green Cola and a wham bar instead.....?

I don't drink


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl good entertainment


----------



## 3752

Milky said:
 

> hey l know its not a pop mate it wa my attempt at humour...
> 
> And FTR l dont care what people thnink anyway, l am a damn site happier than most and l dont have fu*k all to prove.
> 
> My life is good....more sex would be nice tho l must admit :lol:
> 
> A


plus you have a fukcing awesome coach


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pscarb said:


> plus you have a fukcing awesome coach


I thought Milky had a van mate?


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> I thought Milky had a van mate?
> 
> View attachment 112109


Betsy isn't it?


----------



## jon-kent

luther1 said:


> Sorry to have an argument in here rob,that's genuinely out of character for me. P!ss taker yes,argumentative no.


Dont say sorry mate this makes a change from us all just calling Rob gayboy every morning


----------



## biglbs

That was fun!

Best bit of action in here for,,,,,,,,er,ages i will help clear up the handbags and knickers(why these ones got blood stains in the crotch and the letters TA in?)


----------



## Huntingground

Milky said:


> Can you please stay out ot other peoples journal accusing them of bullsh*t and propoganda..........
> 
> I find it too funny :lol:


Can somebody point me towards said posts. Is it DS's journal. BRB.

Update : Just read all posts. All good, clean fun. As you were


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Can somebody point me towards said posts. Is it DS's journal. BRB.
> 
> Update : Just read all posts. All good, clean fun. As you were


Oi.... Not junkies in here 

Morning all!!

Mother fùcking Crewe today, what a shít hole.

Early start, hopefully an early finish so I best crack on.

Back session later, Steak for dinner..... Perfect


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> plus you have a fukcing awesome coach


Yes, plus this, it compensates for the lack of sex in my life.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Oi.... Not junkies in here
> 
> Morning all!!
> 
> Mother fùcking Crewe today, what a shít hole.
> 
> Early start, hopefully an early finish so I best crack on.
> 
> Back session later, Steak for dinner..... Perfect


BYE !! X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning skip, have a good day in crewe, if that's possible?!?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> BYE !! X


You told me you had NATTY POWER!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning skip, have a good day in crewe, if that's possible?!?


Tramp central here mate lol

Sat in an Asda cafe as we speak and they're surrounding me with their full English breakfast and zero teeth pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Morning traveloing twiglett


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Oi.... Not junkies in here


Hey, I'll be virtually natty from Monday, just DNP/T3/Clen, 100mg VAR pd and 500mg Test per week.

Am I allowed in the journal from Monday then


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> Hey, I'll be virtually natty from Monday, just DNP/T3/Clen, 100mg VAR pd and 500mg Test per week.
> 
> Am I allowed in the journal from Monday then


 @flinty the second!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning traveloing twiglett


Morning non moving cheese puff 



Huntingground said:


> Hey, I'll be virtually natty from Monday, just DNP/T3/Clen, 100mg VAR pd and 500mg Test per week.
> 
> Am I allowed in the journal from Monday then


Anything less than 1.4g EW is natty to me


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning non moving cheese puff
> 
> Look out i will get Ds in here again,put you straight he will,,,,,pmsl
> 
> Anything less than 1.4g EW is natty to me


----------



## flinty90

agreed. 1.4gram per week is nigh on natty levels x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> agreed. 1.4gram per week is nigh on natty levels x


I naturally output around 900mg test EW so I'm well and truly natty 

Reminds me, we should go to that place in a few months lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I naturally output around 900mg test EW so I'm well and truly natty
> 
> Reminds me, we should go to that place in a few months lol


wheres that ?? the gym pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> wheres that ?? the gym pmsl


Wow wow wow.......

One step at a time mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I naturally output around 900mg test EW so I'm well and truly natty
> 
> Reminds me, we should go to that place in a few months lol


Chinese buffet?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chinese buffet?


Lol, yes!!

There's a place that does all bloods and PED advice, all FREE . Would be good to see what it throws out, especially me!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yes!!
> 
> There's a place that does all bloods and PED advice, all FREE . Would be good to see what it throws out, especially me!!


Nice! There aren't enough smack heads in Basingstoke to warrant such a place, which is a shame really :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

Morning you homosauras rex


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice! There aren't enough smack heads in Basingstoke to warrant such a place, which is a shame really :whistling:


Nottingham is the epicentre of junkies lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning you homosauras rex


Morning you ..... You..... Bender 

Best I could do :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning you ..... You..... Bender
> 
> Best I could do :lol:


Lol i dunno how i come up with that mate ! Ive peaked to early though its gonna be hard to top that tomorrow morning lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Lol i dunno how i come up with that mate ! Ive peaked to early though its gonna be hard to top that tomorrow morning lol


Peaked way too early...... No wonder your Missus comes to see me


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Peaked way too early...... No wonder your Missus comes to see me


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


>


Can't see it..... Lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Can't see it..... Lol


Gay :sad:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

do some work ffs


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Gay :sad:


See....


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> do some work ffs


I am lol. I'll be done at 1


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> See....
> 
> View attachment 112146


It was basicly a bloke looking shocked lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> It was basicly a bloke looking shocked lol


Oh

I see


----------



## Ginger Ben

It was this one


----------



## TELBOR

All food nailed so far, still hungry.... And it is back day.....

So 11 Slices of soreen bread has gone down!!

Dead lifts at 3pm


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All food nailed so far, still hungry.... And it is back day.....
> 
> So 11 Slices of soreen bread has gone down!!
> 
> Dead lifts at 3pm


Pmsl with butter you fat knacker??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl with butter you fat knacker??


I wish lol

Purely dipping my hand into the loaf and eating a slice lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> All food nailed so far, still hungry.... And it is back day.....
> 
> So 11 Slices of soreen bread has gone down!!
> 
> Dead lifts at 3pm


It was on offer in morrisons for £1 for a big loaf of it mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> It was on offer in morrisons for £1 for a big loaf of it mate !


BINGO!

That's where I got it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might have to pay morrisons a cheeky visit :lol:

How bad can it really be for you??


----------



## jon-kent

Im gonna try it on sunday to see what the fuss is about !


----------



## flinty90

fcukin love soreen, with peanut butter and butter on it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcukin love soreen, with peanut butter and butter on it lol


Dirty cvnt, butter AND peanut butter :lol: wonder if that chocolate spread mixed with peanut butter would be good??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty cvnt, butter AND peanut butter :lol: wonder if that chocolate spread mixed with peanut butter would be good??


what lol real butter then peanut butter on top is fcukin awesome yuuuuummm , maybe why im so skinny


----------



## Mr_Morocco

u've got to have real butter on that kind of bread stop being pu55ys


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> u've got to have real butter on that kind of bread stop being pu55ys


exactly real butter plus peanut butter on top !!


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty cvnt, butter AND peanut butter :lol: wonder if that chocolate spread mixed with peanut butter would be good??


I have been known on cheat days to do 1 slice choc spread and 1 slice peanut butter then combine for the most awesome sandwich known to man !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right I'm off to Morries later to stock up


----------



## luther1

I like it toasted,nice and warm with loads of butter.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty cvnt, butter AND peanut butter :lol: wonder if that chocolate spread mixed with peanut butter would be good??


Hahaha!

That's exactly how my girls have it


----------



## JANIKvonD

mmmmmm fukin love soreen with loads of butter on it! gonna have a pig out tonight while i watch the hobbit (not flinty. the movie) will get some soreen now


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> mmmmmm fukin love soreen with loads of butter on it! gonna have a pig out tonight while i watch the hobbit (not flinty. the movie) will get some soreen now


That's the spirit!! 

You'll need a few loafs to get through that film.... I haven't watched it lol but I hear its long and boring :lol:

Put Television X on


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit!!
> 
> You'll need a few loafs to get through that film.... I haven't watched it lol but I hear its long and boring :lol:
> 
> Put Television X on


snap, long and boring was what I heard, still fancy it though.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Did yas like lotr tho? Supposed to be better than any of them..

I'll let uz know


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Did yas like lotr tho? Supposed to be better than any of them..
> 
> I'll let uz know


Yeah I did like all of them.tbf


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Did yas like lotr tho? Supposed to be better than any of them..
> 
> I'll let uz know


This was the best one.....


----------



## TELBOR

Anywho,

Saving steak for tomorrow. So had Chicken and Chorizo Gratin!

Was amazing.

Chicken

Chorizo

Chopped Toms

Courgette

Peppers

Onion

Then Cheese and Breadcrumbs on top 

Two warm half baguettes, with a little REAL butter on the side, was blooming gorgeous!!

Here's the Back Session;

Romanian Deads

15x100kg

12x140kg

10x160kg

15x60kg

Seated Close Grip Rows (single hand)

12x36kg

12x41kg

10x52kg

Both Hands

8x66kg

Lat Pull Downs (usual varied grip, nothing wide)

12x45kg

10x59kg

10x66kg

Overhand Close Grip

15x39kg

Bent Over EZ Bar Rows

10x30kg + bar??

8x60kg + bar??

10x70kg + bar?? (Straps on that one)

And on another note, work have royally messed my wages up, nearly £500 down to which they reply.... "We'll look into it, doesn't sound right Rob"

Absolute cúnts. Probably not a lot of money to some people, but it bloody is me lol

Right.... Warm milk and some apple & cinnamon whey now


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> This was the best one.....
> 
> View attachment 112255
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I'm into Nicole aniston atm, like myself she's very pulchritudinous


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Anywho,
> 
> Saving steak for tomorrow. So had Chicken and Chorizo Gratin!
> 
> Was amazing.
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Chorizo
> 
> Chopped Toms
> 
> Courgette
> 
> Peppers
> 
> Onion
> 
> Then Cheese and Breadcrumbs on top
> 
> Two warm half baguettes, with a little REAL butter on the side, was blooming gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's the Back Session;
> 
> Romanian Deads
> 
> 15x100kg
> 
> 12x140kg
> 
> 10x160kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> Seated Close Grip Rows (single hand)
> 
> 12x36kg
> 
> 12x41kg
> 
> 10x52kg
> 
> Both Hands
> 
> 8x66kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs (usual varied grip, nothing wide)
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> 10x66kg
> 
> Overhand Close Grip
> 
> 15x39kg
> 
> Bent Over EZ Bar Rows
> 
> 10x30kg + bar??
> 
> 8x60kg + bar??
> 
> 10x70kg + bar?? (Straps on that one)
> 
> And on another note, work have royally messed my wages up, nearly £500 down to which they reply.... "We'll look into it, doesn't sound right Rob"
> 
> Absolute cúnts. Probably not a lot of money to some people, but it bloody is me lol
> 
> Right.... Warm milk and some apple & cinnamon whey now


 £500 takes some earning,let alone some saving,that would fcuk me off a bit. Still,your grub sounded nice!


----------



## Ginger Ben

A monkey's a monkey however you look at it, total cvnts mate. Bet they'd have it off you quick enough if they'd overpaid it.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I'm into Nicole aniston atm, like myself she's very pulchritudinous


I'll google her


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> A monkey's a monkey however you look at it, total cvnts mate. Bet they'd have it off you quick enough if they'd overpaid it.


Your not wrong mate! They'd be like flies on shít!!

My gaffa is all over it, I sent a massive rant soon as I saw it as she had a rant at her gaffa too lol

She had no idea I was having deductions! Put me down for 3 sick days rather than 1 and some IT charge pmsl

Wànkers !!


----------



## flinty90

Fcukin £500 there taking the p1ss mate, i would tell them to fcuk off about working saturday till its sorted bro x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin £500 there taking the p1ss mate, i would tell them to fcuk off about working saturday till its sorted bro x


That's a good idea, I'll pitch it to her!


----------



## Ginger Ben

IT charge for excessive data useage on a mobile by any chance..... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> IT charge for excessive data useage on a mobile by any chance..... :whistling:


Lol don't use work phone 

Night all!!


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuk that ! £500 is what i earn some months :lol:

I lasted 1hr with the hobbit ! And i love the other LOTR films !


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little choc chip , hope i see you tonight X


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that ! £500 is what i earn some months :lol:
> 
> I lasted 1hr with the hobbit ! And i love the other LOTR films !


Just a kick in the balls!!

Well the Hobbit shall never be played at my house, sounds RABBISH!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning my little choc chip , hope i see you tonight X


Morning my big blueberry muffin 

Morning everyone else!!

Chest doms have arrived and back is nice and tight :beer:

Had my morning shake, tasted very smooth...... Realised I'd forgot to put my oats in lol

'Doh!!


----------



## TELBOR

You know when your parents call you before 9am it's not good news 

Hospital visit at some point today, Grandad got took in last night with Acute Pneumonia - he's in his late 80's so I've defo got to go see him because if the obvious.

Poor sod. Can't even sack work off due to the pay mess up grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry to hear about your Grandfather mate, hope they can sort him out


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to hear about your Grandfather mate, hope they can sort him out


Me too mate.

Work have said I can finish so I'm going too ASAP and go see him. Still sorting my mess of a pay out too!

And my divorce is in front of the courts today, and the Missus has an internal work interview and @flinty90 wants to train lol

What a day !!


----------



## luther1

Sorry to hear about gramps rob,fingers crossed for him. Sounds like a juggling act today!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Sorry to hear about gramps rob,fingers crossed for him. Sounds like a juggling act today!


It bloody is, gonna finish right now!

Just spoke to my mum and she's booked me in at 2pm, because he's on intensive care it's not just the usual visiting hours.

Karma is all over me at the moment!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Buy a lottery ticket mate, ride the rebound of good luck!! All the best to your grandad.


----------



## jon-kent

Sorry about your grandad mate

Stay strong buddy !!


----------



## 25434

Hey there Roblet, so sorry to hear 'bout Granpa...I hope he pulls through..these ole guys are tough ya know...take care...will think about you later on and send good wishes over the airways...x (x not meant in a pervy way)....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Hey there Roblet, so sorry to hear 'bout Granpa...I hope he pulls through..these ole guys are tough ya know...take care...will think about you later on and send good wishes over the airways...x (x not meant in a pervy way)....


Thought my luck was in then 

Thanks flubs x


----------



## Richie186

Afternoon mate. Best wishes for your gramps mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Been sat in hospital for a while, been told to come back later 

So I'm gonna go get some grub and go back to mum and dads.


----------



## TELBOR

Back at Hospital at 5.30 

I've been eating like fook this afternoon, parents reckon I have worms


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Back at Hospital at 5.30
> 
> I've been eating like fook this afternoon, parents reckon I have worms


What did you say? No mum its just anabolic steroids pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

Bad news on the grandad front mate, it is what it is.

Thoughts are with you bud.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening,

Just got in.

Grandad is up and down like a yoyo. Was ok - well could speak, on arrival.

By the time I left he'd got worse, just struggling to breath even with oxygen forced into him with the Scuba Steve apparatus lol

Heart rate really high, BP high and he didn't look to clever.

I was being annoying with the nurses lol asking what was what, and what each syringe had in it ...... No test or tren pmsl

In 2 hours he had 250ml of antibiotics, zero PIP lol hard bàstard !!

What was interesting was the 8ml of insulin per hour he was on! So anabolic as fùck I reckon - I'm well jealous 

Seriously though, I could see how distressed he was but he kept saying he was fine. But he isn't.

On a positive note the nurse who came in for her night shift said when he arrived in the middle of last night she didn't expect him to still be here.

So it is defo an improvement from 24 hours ago.

Anywho, I am creamed crackered so it's bed time 

Sleep and grow my brothers!!


----------



## luther1

As long as there is improvement rob then that's good,sounds like the poor soul is in a bad way though. Hopefully the next time you see him he'll be loads better.


----------



## Ginger Ben

They are tough buggers that generation mate, hope he's better tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

See what today brings.

Zero carb day is the first thing lol so lots of chicken, PB and shakes  Then steak for dinner tonight with a mountain of Brussels.

Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, what is wrong with grandad? Emphysema due to smoking? Sorry if already mentioned, skim reading some journals, don't get much chance to read them in depth.

Hope the old guy is not in too much pain and recovers ASAP.

Any training today mate?


----------



## flinty90

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, what is wrong with grandad? Emphysema due to smoking? Sorry if already mentioned, skim reading some journals, don't get much chance to read them in depth.
> 
> Hope the old guy is not in too much pain and recovers ASAP.
> 
> Any training today mate?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground

flinty90 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


Flinty, did I say something wrong?? Please explain!!

:devil2:


----------



## flinty90

Huntingground said:


> Flinty, did I say something wrong?? Please explain!!
> 
> :devil2:


NO NOT AT ALL bro lol.. you mentioned training in the wrong journal thats all


----------



## Huntingground

flinty90 said:


> NO NOT AT ALL bro lol.. you mentioned training in the wrong journal thats all


Haahaa, nice one Flintster, I thought I had put my foot in it, something to do with grandad etc.

I am jumping from journal to journal and must have forgotten which journal I was in!!

:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, what is wrong with grandad? Emphysema due to smoking? Sorry if already mentioned, skim reading some journals, don't get much chance to read them in depth.
> 
> Hope the old guy is not in too much pain and recovers ASAP.
> 
> Any training today mate?


Pneumonia mate, he does smoke too - silly sod. But it's just one of those things getting this, tried calling ICU earlier but they didn't pick up lol

I'll try again later 

What's training  :lol:

Only training I'm getting is food training at the moment lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> NO NOT AT ALL bro lol.. you mentioned training in the wrong journal thats all


It's a good job I love ya you skinny cùnt!!


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Pneumonia mate, he does smoke too - silly sod. But it's just one of those things getting this, tried calling ICU earlier but they didn't pick up lol
> 
> I'll try again later
> 
> What's training  :lol:
> 
> Only training I'm getting is food training at the moment lol


My grandad (only one I knew) died from Emphysema brought on by smoking, dragging his oxygen bottle around for the last miserable few months of his life. He just couldn't breathe and was painful to watch. Would put anybody off smoking.

Pneumonia, as you know, can be cured though (Emphysema can't) so hopefully happier outcome for your grandad mate. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> My grandad (only one I knew) died from Emphysema brought on by smoking, dragging his oxygen bottle around for the last miserable few months of his life. He just couldn't breathe and was painful to watch. Would put anybody off smoking.
> 
> Pneumonia, as you know, can be cured though (Emphysema can't) so hopefully happier outcome for your grandad mate. Fingers crossed.


Can't have been nice mate, I don't think I'd like to see him in that boat.

Hopefully the drugs will get him out of ICU soon


----------



## biglbs

Good luck with your Gramps my friend x Hope all is well,he is in correct place!


----------



## 25434

Morning Robelatto....just dropping in with a bit of t'internet support for ya....take care and hope things ease up for granpappy today...stay strong mister....x (x not meant in a pervy way)..


----------



## FreshPrince88

Hope things pick up bud


----------



## TELBOR

Good news..... Up and out of bed this morning  Said he'll be on a normal ward this afternoon all being well!!

Whoop whoop :beer:

Nurse I spoke to was the same one working last night, they do work some crazy shifts bless em.

I'm guessing the drugs have done their job, well happy for him 

Meal 2 done BTW - 100g Chicken, 30g of PB


----------



## TELBOR

MCT powder..... No no no 

Ruins my stomach!!

I'll stick to PB lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> MCT powder..... No no no
> 
> Ruins my stomach!!
> 
> I'll stick to PB lol


What PB you use mate ?

I've just got a 1kg tub of smooth meridian PB


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> What PB you use mate ?
> 
> I've just got a 1kg tub of smooth meridian PB


Same stuff. Lovely.


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Same stuff. Lovely.


Took me a few days to get used to the taste but i love it now, thought it was a bit over soft as well but the further down the tub i get its better ! You tried the crunchy mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What PB you use mate ?
> 
> I've just got a 1kg tub of smooth meridian PB


Whole Earth or same as you from H&B, but last one I had was a dodgy batch I reckon so I threw it pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Whole Earth or same as you from H&B, but last one I had was a dodgy batch I reckon so I threw it pmsl


I was on whole earth before mate. What was dodgy about your tub mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I was on whole earth before mate. What was dodgy about your tub mate ?


It was like clay pmsl really very solid!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Took me a few days to get used to the taste but i love it now, thought it was a bit over soft as well but the further down the tub i get its better ! You tried the crunchy mate ?


Yeah I have one of each on the go usually 

Smooth is better if you're actually going to use it on toast but crunchy is nice in shakes and mixed with quark and protein for a pudding, nice texture.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> It was like clay pmsl really very solid!!


Lol fcuk that


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I have one of each on the go usually
> 
> Smooth is better if you're actually going to use it on toast but crunchy is nice in shakes and mixed with quark and protein for a pudding, nice texture.


Haha cool,

Might have to get a crunchy tub as well as i only use it for shakes or straight off the spoon, you ever tried almond or cashew butter mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Haha cool,
> 
> Might have to get a crunchy tub as well as i only use it for shakes or straight off the spoon, you ever tried almond or cashew butter mate ?


I had some almond butter from MP a while ago, doesn't really taste of anything tbh so didn't bother buying anymore of it. Not tried cashew but imagine that would be expensive??


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> I had some almond butter from MP a while ago, doesn't really taste of anything tbh so didn't bother buying anymore of it. Not tried cashew but imagine that would be expensive??


Think cashew is as much as almond mate, fcuk that then if it dont even taste of anything lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Think cashew is as much as almond mate, fcuk that then if it dont even taste of anything lol


Yeah almond was about a tenner a kg I think, over twice what peanut is, with less flavour lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

brilliant news about the grandpops mate :thumb:

now get ur erse in the gym ya waister. also 100g chicken?.....sort ur life out


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah almond was about a tenner a kg I think, over twice what peanut is, with less flavour lol


Yeah cashew is a tenner as well i think, i love cashews so might give it a go ! Allthough i prefer them honey roasted haha


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant news about the grandpops mate :thumb:
> 
> now get ur erse in the gym ya waister. also 100g chicken?.....sort ur life out


Thanks mate 

Haha, easier to eat 100g stone cold than 300g 

My meat and shake intake still sees me over 300g most days mate so all is well :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Haha, easier to eat 100g stone cold than 300g
> 
> My meat and shake intake still sees me over 300g most days mate so all is well :beer:


I've heard your daily meat intake can reach 8-9" sometimes......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've heard your daily meat intake can reach 8-9" sometimes......


You heard wrong...... 10" minimum


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You heard wrong...... 10" minimum


No way flinty's hung that big pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No way flinty's hung that big pmsl


He is.... That's my IM test injection into my brown cavity


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He is.... That's my IM test injection into my brown cavity


You know how I know you're gay


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You know how I know you're gay


He likes Coldplay


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You know how I know you're gay


Because I did your wife up the bum......

:lol:


----------



## Davey666

A lot of gayness in here


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You know how I know you're gay


Because he gets his boyfriend to give him a Cincinnati bow-tie


----------



## jon-kent

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/862/*****-you-gay.png&key=5aa1fce3eb8a7ed59cec4c6186f3076eecbb51382d0b20cf1d69451b5c09b388


----------



## luther1

jon-kent said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/862/*****-you-gay.png&key=5aa1fce3eb8a7ed59cec4c6186f3076eecbb51382d0b20cf1d69451b5c09b388


Is that @Breda ?


----------



## Breda

No it fcukin ain't you cnut my bow ties are far more gayer than that pretender

Hope you guys are all well x


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Overlaid lol

But was still up cooking turkey mince at 6am 

Boulders with @flinty90 tonight! On a low carb day lol

Should ruin me!!

Zero carb day yesterday, easy enough. Had a well nice sirloin and 200g of Brussels to wrap the day up 

Grandad is still getting better which is good news, silly sod scaring us :lol:

Have a good one everyone


----------



## Davey666

Good news tht your gandad is on the mend mate.

Enjoy your session tonght buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news about the old fella, have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good news tht your gandad is on the mend mate.
> 
> Enjoy your session tonght buddy :thumbup1:


Yeah it is mate, going to see him again tomorrow 

I'm ready for a killer session, I know I'll get one


----------



## TELBOR

Turkey mince...... My hero lol

Goes down far easier than cold chicken! Really nice even cold mixed in with rice.

Nice and lean too.

Perfect!!!


----------



## jon-kent

Might swap mince for turkey mince now mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Might swap mince for turkey mince now mate !


Really good mate, it's one of those - where have you been all my life!!

1kg is £5 so it's pretty good on the wallet, lean and spot on mixed with rice.

I wonder what it's like warm pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

glad grandads alright mate. iv never had turkey mince :mellow:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Really good mate, it's one of those - where have you been all my life!!
> 
> 1kg is £5 so it's pretty good on the wallet, lean and spot on mixed with rice.
> 
> I wonder what it's like warm pmsl


I tried it a few months ago and liked it but this reminded me to get it instead of mince lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> glad grandads alright mate. iv never had turkey mince :mellow:


Thanks mate. I hadn't until today, @flinty90 has got me on it 



jon-kent said:


> I tried it a few months ago and liked it but this reminded me to get it instead of mince lol


Lol, glad I'm here to remind you mate ........ Now, you did wipe after your morning shít didn't you


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. I hadn't until today, @flinty90 has got me on it
> 
> Lol, glad I'm here to remind you mate ........ Now, you did wipe after your morning shít didn't you


You reckon if i would have wiped it would have made me lighter ? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You reckon if i would have wiped it would have made me lighter ? Lol


At least 3lb lighter


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> At least 3lb lighter


Ah fcuk :sad: i'll def wipe tomorrow !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Ah fcuk :sad: i'll def wipe tomorrow !


Yeah write today off mate and just leave it now, they'll be bum crumbs now anyway :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah write today off mate and just leave it now, they'll be bum crumbs now anyway :lol:


Ok mate just remind me in the morning lol


----------



## TELBOR

@flinty90 ruined me..... That's tonight's write up 

I shall be in DOM heaven tomorrow as I'm very tight now!!

Home, Food, Celebrity juice and now bed.

Work tomorrow, so good night all  x


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

Hope shoulders are fcked 

Glad to hear grandad is getting better.

I'm off to hit the road now. Wish me luck


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Hope shoulders are fcked
> 
> Glad to hear grandad is getting better.
> 
> I'm off to hit the road now. Wish me luck


Morning mate, yes they are done in lol

I've just posted in your journal, bloody hate road running!!

Ah, yeah Grandad isn't too good 

When I was training with @flinty90 last night my parents called me.

He's had an heart attack now and also they found out he has a leaky heart valve. But this must have been around longer than the last few days .

So it's kinda all hands on deck as the moment, even though all we can do is be there for him.

The only thing I really don't want to happen is for him to die in there, my grandma died in the same hospital in his arms the day she was coming home.

That's why he's putting a brave face on, to try and get them to say he can go home.

Fingers and toes crossed .


----------



## Richie186

Bad news mate. I really hope the old boy pulls through and gets home. All the best mate.


----------



## Davey666

Really sorry to hear Rob.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry to hear about grandad mate


----------



## 25434

Morning Roblet...just in to see how grand pappy is doing....not so good I see.....he knows you're all there for him.....give him a proper man hug Roblet...he will love that...ya know....in a manly way of course.....take care, everything crossed for some good news on this front....x


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks you lot


----------



## flinty90

keep your head up bro ... XX


----------



## liam0810

Sorry about your grandad pal. Not much any of us can say to help but just hope he pulls through and main thing is that everyone's there for him. Chin up mate


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Sorry about your grandad pal. Not much any of us can say to help but just hope he pulls through and main thing is that everyone's there for him. Chin up mate


Thanks mate


----------



## jon-kent

Stay positive bro !

x


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Stay positive bro !
> 
> x


Always positive 

Nearly done at work, then I'll go grab my ladies and watch them trash the house pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Medium carb day today, I think I'm stopping the carb cycling - I prefer the full look I get from 400g carbs ed 

It defo works, only done it for 2 weeks but it will be used again if I decide to "cut" - yes even the small people have to cut lol

Zero days and the day after I just look / feel skinny. I know it's mind games!!

I'm going to up the dbol to 100mg ED from Monday, just a couple of weeks like that as i've been on them for a good 11/12 weeks now!

Smash more food in and try to get more session in with @flinty90 whilst he is working locally.

Meal 4 time now, rice an chicken with roasted peppers 

Rear Delts are humming


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Medium carb day today, I think I'm stopping the carb cycling - I prefer the full look I get from 400g carbs ed
> 
> It defo works, only done it for 2 weeks but it will be used again if I decide to "cut" - yes even the small people have to cut lol
> 
> Zero days and the day after I just look / feel skinny. I know it's mind games!!
> 
> I'm going to up the dbol to 100mg ED from Monday, just a couple of weeks like that as i've been on them for a good 11/12 weeks now!
> 
> Smash more food in and try to get more session in with @flinty90 whilst he is working locally.
> 
> Meal 4 time now, rice an chicken with roasted peppers
> 
> Rear Delts are humming


rear delts and your traps whils doing flies last night were solid mate, fcuk all water on them and even mike said they looked good so you wont get much more of a compliment than that.. just need to continue with getting them good sessions in, last night wasnt totally ideal because we all turned up, but deffo mine and your saturday sessions and maybe get a sunday evening one in now and again..

im going to a push pull legs routine soon as i will have time restrictions obviously so im looking forward to extra rest, lower reps and higher weights get this growth on lol X


----------



## luther1

So sad about gramps rob. My dad is 79 tomorrow and I appreciate he hasn't got donkeys years left so I empathise with those whose relatives are ill or for the ones that have lost. I'm taking him and my mum(75) out for a steak tomorrow night with Jen for his birthday dinner. I haven't had a meal with my parents for over 10 years,at home or in a restaurant so as they're in their twilight years I need to see them more.

As much as I don't understand my folks sometimes,for instance,they've seen my little girl only once,when she was two weeks old and she's now 8. They live a mile away too. They very rarely ask how she is and to baby sit or buy a birthday present would be a major life disruption for them,so in my eyes they don't deserve to see my gorgeous bright little girl,as much as I'd love her to see them.

They're not perfect,but they are my mum and dad so I will enjoy their company more than I have done.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> rear delts and your traps whils doing flies last night were solid mate, fcuk all water on them and even mike said they looked good so you wont get much more of a compliment than that.. just need to continue with getting them good sessions in, last night wasnt totally ideal because we all turned up, but deffo mine and your saturday sessions and maybe get a sunday evening one in now and again..
> 
> im going to a push pull legs routine soon as i will have time restrictions obviously so im looking forward to extra rest, lower reps and higher weights get this growth on lol X


Thanks mate, and yeah mike doesn't dish compliments out often does he lol.

2 or more session a week would be ideal, last nigh was still a great session even with 5 of us lol

When are you starting ppl ? When you go away with work?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, and yeah mike doesn't dish compliments out often does he lol.
> 
> 2 or more session a week would be ideal, last nigh was still a great session even with 5 of us lol
> 
> When are you starting ppl ? When you go away with work?


i am starting it monday mate .... with pull ... it works better for me and i think the extra rest days will do me good as going heavier last 2 weeks and training most days has deffo taken its toll..

will see how it goes for a few weeks and if i continue to see good growth i will carry on.. if not i will change what im doing X


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> So sad about gramps rob. My dad is 79 tomorrow and I appreciate he hasn't got donkeys years left so I empathise with those whose relatives are ill or for the ones that have lost. I'm taking him and my mum(75) out for a steak tomorrow night with Jen for his birthday dinner. I haven't had a meal with my parents for over 10 years,at home or in a restaurant so as they're in their twilight years I need to see them more.
> 
> As much as I don't understand my folks sometimes,for instance,they've seen my little girl only once,when she was two weeks old and she's now 8. They live a mile away too. They very rarely ask how she is and to baby sit or buy a birthday present would be a major life disruption for them,so in my eyes they don't deserve to see my gorgeous bright little girl,as much as I'd love her to see them.
> 
> They're not perfect,but they are my mum and dad so I will enjoy their company more than I have done.


Take it whilst its there mate, at that age a bloody trip or fall can send them packing can't it.

I'm sure they'll enjoy the meal bro, get Jen to pay :lol:

Since I spilt from the ex I've never spent this much time with my parents, I enjoy it tbh and they do too.

Shame about them not seeing your daughter, their loss isn't it. Bless her she hasn't done anything wrong for them not to want to see her.

Anyway, how's 14st 2lb feel fatty??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i am starting it monday mate .... with pull ... it works better for me and i think the extra rest days will do me good as going heavier last 2 weeks and training most days has deffo taken its toll..
> 
> will see how it goes for a few weeks and if i continue to see good growth i will carry on.. if not i will change what im doing X


Hmm, I may switch to this given the lack of session I'm getting at the moment!!

Makes sense for you, especially given how active you are at work too. Your staring to pack more size on again already!!

Another 6/8 weeks you'll be flying bro :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, I may switch to this given the lack of session I'm getting at the moment!!
> 
> Makes sense for you, especially given how active you are at work too. Your staring to pack more size on again already!!
> 
> Another 6/8 weeks you'll be flying bro :beer:


Did you think mate really ??? good that i not seen you for a couple of weeks x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Did you think mate really ??? good that i not seen you for a couple of weeks x


Yes mate, like me and Reece said really looking good on the guns and boulders!

Lats were exploding through your t-shirt , looked a bit freaky lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, like me and Reece said really looking good on the guns and boulders!
> 
> Lats were exploding through your t-shirt , looked a bit freaky lol


lol penny reckons im starting to look like a fcukin silverback pmsl ah well bring on the freaky sh1t x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol penny reckons im starting to look like a fcukin silverback pmsl ah well bring on the freaky sh1t x


How nice of her to say lol

Gotta think how far you've come since those depressing pictures of you!!


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear that about your grandad. Take care and huddle together as a family, so you're all there for each other.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear that about your grandad. Take care and huddle together as a family, so you're all there for each other.


Thanks Keeks x


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Take it whilst its there mate, at that age a bloody trip or fall can send them packing can't it.
> 
> I'm sure they'll enjoy the meal bro, get Jen to pay :lol:
> 
> Since I spilt from the ex I've never spent this much time with my parents, I enjoy it tbh and they do too.
> 
> Shame about them not seeing your daughter, their loss isn't it. Bless her she hasn't done anything wrong for them not to want to see her.
> 
> Anyway, how's 14st 2lb feel fatty??


My parents fell out with my ex during her pregnancy. My point all along was that if I had knocked up some old prozzy,it's still their granddaughter regardless. Still,mustn't dwell

14st 2lb is great rob. So agile and lively. Absolutely no bloat even on the same food(I've always said test is the cause of bloat for me). I'd like this shape but that elusive stone heavier would be nice. Will try again later in the year with a prep guy.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> My parents fell out with my ex during her pregnancy. My point all along was that if I had knocked up some old prozzy,it's still their granddaughter regardless. Still,mustn't dwell
> 
> 14st 2lb is great rob. So agile and lively. Absolutely no bloat even on the same food(I've always said test is the cause of bloat for me). I'd like this shape but that elusive stone heavier would be nice. Will try again later in the year with a prep guy.


Defo their loss mate!! Generation of stubbornness.

Your not much bigger than me then on the scales, but I bet you look at lot bigger!!

Defo use BB next time mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> My parents fell out with my ex during her pregnancy. My point all along was that if I had knocked up some old prozzy,it's still their granddaughter regardless. Still,mustn't dwell
> 
> 14st 2lb is great rob. So agile and lively. Absolutely no bloat even on the same food(I've always said test is the cause of bloat for me). I'd like this shape but that elusive stone heavier would be nice. Will try again later in the year with a prep guy.


Pics or no14stone2withaniceshapeandnotestbloatevenon6mealsaday


----------



## TELBOR

Film time, Argo 

Kids wrapped up in bed so its food time!!

2 whole meal wraps as one, filled with 100g rice, peppers and 200g chicken 

Apple and Cinnamon Whey with Warm milk before bed 

Done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Let me know if Argo is good mate


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Let me know if Argo is good mate


Terrible film IMO lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Let me know if Argo is good mate


Was very good mate


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Terrible shop IMO lol


I said Argo , not Argos


----------



## loganator

just seen this , subbed


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> just seen this , subbed


Welcome mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Just slipping into a Sunday afternoon coma lol

Been non stop today!

Out and about this morning, park, town car cleaned in and out, entertain the wee ones and I've just had Sunday dinner 

Plenty of food so far today,

6 weetabix

2 scoops whey, creatine, leucine, Oats

Whole meal wrap, chicken breast, few shavings of cheese added 

Another shake

Chicken dinner, Yorkshires load of veg and spuds 

Another shake in an hour

Then some more chicken tonight 

Kids go home at 5 then I'm off to see my grandad.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good bud


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good bud


Got some proviron too :lol:

Nom nom nom


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Got some proviron too :lol:
> 
> Nom nom nom


Lol, get on it 200mg ed


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, get on it 200mg ed


Will it make me massive brah....?!

If its as good as you lot say then I'll keep it in for a few months


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Will it make me massive brah....?!
> 
> If its as good as you lot say then I'll keep it in for a few months


It'll make your load massive lol


----------



## 25434

6 weetabix???????

holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....if I have 2 I feel like my stomachs gonna explode...lol...6? kroikeeeeeeee....

Yorkshire though....now that's a different matter altogether...could demolish with gravy, sit back breathe deep and dive in again...haha...hope granpappy is a bit better today...


----------



## jon-kent

Alright Rob you cock holster 

Looks like your making all kiiinds of gains !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Alright Rob you cock holster
> 
> Looks like your making all kiiinds of gains !!!


Cock holster pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It'll make your load massive lol


Best do!!


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> 6 weetabix???????
> 
> holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....if I have 2 I feel like my stomachs gonna explode...lol...6? kroikeeeeeeee....
> 
> Yorkshire though....now that's a different matter altogether...could demolish with gravy, sit back breathe deep and dive in again...haha...hope granpappy is a bit better today...


Took about 2 mins to eat 

Just left hospital, his in good form..... Telling me he's been having his naughty bits cleaned by a few different nurses pmsl

Looks loads better, well happy :beer:

Even better he's on a ward where my aunts works so she'll be looking after him so he's in good hands


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Alright Rob you cock holster
> 
> Looks like your making all kiiinds of gains !!!


I like it!! Loads of gains brah!!


----------



## 25434

That is great news Roblet...i can stop clucking round your journal now hey.....haha...have a good week...


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I like it!! Loads of gains brah!!


----------



## TELBOR

Bed is calling!!

Food prepped for tomorrow 

Lots of lovely carbs, weetabix to start the day again pmsl

Chicken, pepper and Rice wraps - burrito style 

Shakes with lots of oats and whey (90/70g)

Maybe a few slithers of soreen bread and a few layers of PB on those too!

I'll be close on 1kg of rice by the end I the day, along with 300/400g of oats, 250g ish of whey and 600g ish of chicken 

Plus the wraps, weetabix, soreen, PB and milk.

Veg will be with evening meal - mountain of Brussels :lol:

Usual supps, vitamin c, creatine and leucine and a small amount of MCT.

Looking forward to a back session tomorrow!!

Night all  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fat cvnt. That is all :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat cvnt. That is all :lol:


Agreed!


----------



## infernal0988

have a great day !


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:
 

> have a great day !


You too mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Monday soon comes back around after working a Saturday 

Anyway, it's another week. Fingers crossed its a better one!

Popped all food into myfitnesspal for today, 5051 cals.

This;



Ignore the goal bit, CBA to píss with it lol;



Meal 1 - 6 weetabix, 35g whey, 500ml SS Milk

Back session today!! 

Have fun you lot :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Nice one mate. 5000+ cals! If that doesn't get you growing then nowt will.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Nice one mate. 5000+ cals! If that doesn't get you growing then nowt will.


lol will deffo make the skinny cnuts gut grow lol

is that 458 grams of protein ??? lol gese brah you will be massive innit


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice one mate. 5000+ cals! If that doesn't get you growing then nowt will.


Bloody best do mate!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol will deffo make the skinny cnuts gut grow lol
> 
> is that 458 grams of protein ??? lol gese brah you will be massive innit


Lol, yeah 

Forgot to add in MCT powder so add another 168 cals :lol:

87.8kg today, lets see what 7 days and 35,000 cals later can do !!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah
> 
> Forgot to add in MCT powder so add another 168 cals :lol:
> 
> 87.8kg today, lets see what 7 days and 35,000 cals later can do !!


probably make you feel a bloated lethargic mess tbh haha X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> probably make you feel a bloated lethargic mess tbh haha X


Lol, that's my worry.

I'll keep caffeine to hand


----------



## Ginger Ben

Why so little fat??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Why so little fat??


MCT on top on that screen shot  3x10g scoops.

I'll have some evoo on dinner tonight too and the bed time shake . I'll update it just for you Benjamin


----------



## TELBOR

Voila 



That's 2x table spoons of evoo plus MCT 

5450 cals


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Voila
> 
> View attachment 112788
> 
> 
> That's 2x table spoons of evoo plus MCT
> 
> 5450 cals


some good eating there mate....plenty shakes tho to get ur protein up there?


----------



## Davey666

Morning you greedy fat [email protected] 

Eating all them brussles might make you look like the jolly green giant :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> some good eating there mate....plenty shakes tho to get ur protein up there?


Yeah I'd say a good 250g of whey, 140g of that is structured around training post and pre though 

Thank god for whey


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning you greedy fat [email protected]
> 
> Eating all them brussles might make you look like the jolly green giant :lol:
> 
> View attachment 112789


More needed then!!!

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 2- 150g rice, 200g chicken in a wrap 

So easy in a wrap pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice grub!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice grub!


'Twas lovely


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Meal 2- 150g rice, 200g chicken in a wrap
> 
> So easy in a wrap pmsl
> 
> View attachment 112790


that looks class tbh lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> that looks class tbh lol


Easy meal, easy as its not messy lol

90% of my meals are in my car, so this is pain free 

Found way too many grains of rice when I cleaned the car yesterday pmsl

700 ish cals there


----------



## Ginger Ben

what rice is that robina? Looks like some sort of nicey spicey mexican stuff. Getting wraps, flavoured rice and more chicken today  

Seen a deal at a place called JJ food service in Basingstoke that does 10kg of chicken breasts for £30. Granted they are tiny at 140g each but 10kg is still 10kg at the end of the day so who cares, right?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> what rice is that robina? Looks like some sort of nicey spicey mexican stuff. Getting wraps, flavoured rice and more chicken today
> 
> Seen a deal at a place called JJ food service in Basingstoke that does 10kg of chicken breasts for £30. Granted they are tiny at 140g each but 10kg is still 10kg at the end of the day so who cares, right?


Just a savoury rice mate, think i'll get some spicy Mexican now you've mentioned it!

Wraps are a winner, well they are for me as I'm not to fussed about a little bloat - I need it pmsl

That's a good deal mate, if its 140g going in your mouth at that price it doesn't matter!!

Go get it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just a savoury rice mate, think i'll get some spicy Mexican now you've mentioned it!
> 
> Wraps are a winner, well they are for me as I'm not to fussed about a little bloat - I need it pmsl
> 
> That's a good deal mate, if its 140g going in your mouth at that price it doesn't matter!!
> 
> Go get it


Good plan!

Yeah exactly, I'll just have 2 each meal instead of one


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan!
> 
> Yeah exactly, I'll just have 2 each meal instead of one


I pay £50 for 10kg at 200/230g a breast so it's a no brainer mate.

Bargain!!

Meal 3 - 90g Oats, 70g Whey, 2x soreen with PB 

Just over 2,500 cals so far. I'll hit a wall soon pmsl

Meal 4 at 11.30 ish.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If pay £50 for 10kg at 200/230g a breast so it's a no brainer mate.
> 
> Bargain!!
> 
> Meal 3 - 90g Oats, 70g Whey, 2x soreen with PB
> 
> Just over 2,500 cals so far. I'll hit a wall soon pmsl
> 
> Meal 4 at 11.30 ish.


It's dirty halal though.... conscience or cost.....cost wins :lol:


----------



## liam0810

I love wraps and would love to have chicken and rice wraps, but i can't wrap them without them falling apart! I'm fcuking useless!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's dirty halal though.... conscience or cost.....cost wins :lol:


Cost every time 



liam0810 said:


> I love wraps and would love to have chicken and rice wraps, but i can't wrap them without them falling apart! I'm fcuking useless!


Lol, practice. Dead easy, I'm sure you tube will have vids 

Warm them up a little first.

Then i just force it all in, wrap it in foil and then when I come to eat it, it's fine :beer:

Coat it with guacamole to make it all stick in lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Putting warmed wrap on tinfoil and using the foil to wrap it is the key to making the big ones stay together. Guacamole is the devils dip, blurgh!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Putting warmed wrap on tinfoil and using the foil to wrap it is the key to making the big ones stay together. Guacamole is the devils dip, blurgh!!


Certainly is lol I'll do a double one with turkey mince this week 

You sir..... Are gay! No wonder your disabled :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

liam0810 said:


> I love wraps and would love to have chicken and rice wraps, but i can't wrap them without them falling apart! I'm fcuking useless!


pmsl same here! iv started squashing then down a bit the sealing them on the pan. or if u use a george forman just press them on that


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl same here! iv started squashing then down a bit the sealing them on the pan. or if u use a george forman just press them on that


Lol, put 2 together 

I can imagine chaos in your house when your cooking!! Meat all over, wraps in George foremans, Iron Bru spraying everywhere, you shouting baw bag constantly


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, put 2 together
> 
> I can imagine chaos in your house when your cooking!! Meat all over, wraps in George foremans, Iron Bru spraying everywhere, you shouting baw bag constantly


Haggis running lose around the kitchen, biting the kids, deep fried mars bars burning in the fryer with the bacon and sausages, also deep fried.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, put 2 together
> 
> I can imagine chaos in your house when your cooking!! Meat all over, wraps in George foremans, Iron Bru spraying everywhere, you shouting baw bag constantly





Ginger Ben said:


> Haggis running lose around the kitchen, biting the kids, deep fried mars bars burning in the fryer with the bacon and sausages, also deep fried.


actually lol'd at this :lol: .....mrs cant cook worth o fuk either


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haggis running lose around the kitchen, biting the kids, deep fried mars bars burning in the fryer with the bacon and sausages, also deep fried.


Rice being deep fried in caramel, thistles all over the floor. Trainspotting on in the background for jabbing techniques.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Rice being deep fried in caramel, thistles all over the floor. Trainspotting on in the background for jabbing techniques.....


bagpipe music on in the background, punching himself in the mirror because there's nobody else around but he wants a fight anyway, cans of tenants super all over the floor


----------



## liam0810

Ben and Rob stop being so stereotypical about the sweaty socks! They don't deep fry everything, but they do make all their sauces with Tenants Super and Buckfast!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Ben and Rob stop being so stereotypical about the sweaty socks! They don't deep fry everything, but they do make all their sauces with Tenants Super and Buckfast!


Could start on the Mancs I suppose...... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> bagpipe music on in the background, punching himself in the mirror because there's nobody else around but he wants a fight anyway, cans of tenants super all over the floor


Proclaimers on but he's changed the words.....

"When i wake up ,Yea I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who wakes up next to you" - rapist!

"Oh I would jab 500mg, and I would jab 500mg more! Just to be the man who jabbed 1000mg "


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Could start on the Mancs I suppose...... :whistling: :lol:


Go on then R kid! :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Go on then R kid! :tongue:


No words needed.......



:lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 4 - same a meal 2 

I shall be purchasing a can of red bull now (sugar free) as I've hit the wall pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Meal 4 - same a meal 2
> 
> I shall be purchasing a can of red bull now (sugar free) as I've hit the wall pmsl


I'm only two meals in you goddamn animal! lol


----------



## jon-kent

Meal 4 !!!!

How do you put so many meals away so quickly lol

You should be a monster soon Rob ! We'll end up swapping weights by next year lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm only two meals in you goddamn animal! lol


Lol.

Meal 5 will be at 1.45 ish (90/70 shake, soreen and PB) then ill train around 3.

I want to get passed 90kg again mate, I'll target myself 4 weeks.

Anyway, phone call from mum mid wrap.... Not good. Still here, but consultant has been and it wasn't what we expected


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> No words needed.......
> 
> View attachment 112814
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I tried finding someone famous from Basingstoke but it appears that nobody of any status every came from there


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Meal 5 will be at 1.45 ish (90/70 shake, soreen and PB) then ill train around 3.
> 
> I want to get passed 90kg again mate, I'll target myself 4 weeks.
> 
> Anyway, phone call from mum mid wrap.... Not good. Still here, but consultant has been and it wasn't what we expected


That's sh1t mate, hope he can stabilise and pull through!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> I tried finding someone famous from Basingstoke but it appears that nobody of any status every came from there


Oh really......



That minx was born and bred here :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

brian cox....get it up yas :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Meal 4 !!!!
> 
> How do you put so many meals away so quickly lol
> 
> You should be a monster soon Rob ! We'll end up swapping weights by next year lol


Pmsl, well seen as I'm up at 5am as your just getting to bed I think that helps 

Hope your well mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's sh1t mate, hope he can stabilise and pull through!


Yeah it's wànk mate.

In short they've said the oxygen feeds are staying. If it wasn't for this then apparently he'd just die in his sleep.

The pneumonia hasn't improved one bit, which to look at him you'd say different but I suppose the oxygen is masking the issue.

Then the obvious one is the leaky heart valve, too old to proceed with any surgery as he wouldn't come out.

The consultant said he won't leave the hospital at all, so pretty much just make him comfortable and keep going.

It's his birthday in a few weeks, just hope he makes that for us to at least take him some cake in lol

Fact is he is 86 this month, he's smoked all his life but led a good life. Copper for nearly 50 years, always done as he pleased so I can say he's had a good one can't I.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh really......
> 
> View attachment 112816
> 
> 
> That minx was born and bred here :lol:


 tanita tikarum lives there too i think


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> tanita tikarum lives there too i think


Who? Lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Who? Lol


had a couple of top tens about 20 years ago lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> had a couple of top tens about 20 years ago lol


I see...... Old fart


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds like your grandad has had a good life mate, always horrible when it gets to the end but just see him as much as you can, have a laugh with him and that's all you can do.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like your grandad has had a good life mate, always horrible when it gets to the end but just see him as much as you can, have a laugh with him and that's all you can do.


Nail on the head benjy! I didn't see my other grandad before he went and I have always regretted it.

Not this time though.

Meal 5 - 90g oats, 70g whey, 2x soreen with PB and a sugar free red bull lol

Meal 6 will be post workout shake


----------



## liam0810

So people of note is a fella who was in D:Ream, a sh1te actress and a fella who has an unpronounceable name. I'm also guessing that none of them still live there?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So people of note is a fella who was in D:Ream, a sh1te actress and a fella who has an unpronounceable name. I'm also guessing that none of them still live there?


Stiff competition pmsl

Although Liz Hurley is ok on the eyes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not too bad for a town full of inbred chavs and retards :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Back and Bi's

Lat pull downs

12x45kg

12x59kg

10x73kg

Over Hand

12x39kg

Deads

15x100kg

15x100kg

15x100kg

12x120kg

EZ Bar Bent Over

12x30kg + bar

12x50kg + bar

12x70kg + bar

15x30kg

Unreal Pumps !! Not nice at all.

Seated Row-Single Arm into Both

10x36kg

10x41kg

10x45kg

Barbell Wide Grip Superset Reverse Grip

12x20kg

12x20kg

12x20kg

Preacher Curl

10x40kg

10x45kg

8x54kg

Drop set

7x60kg

7x27kg

7x14kg

Done!

70g whey, 50g dextrose, creatine and leucine.

Pics taken 5 mins ago. Yeah I'm small, but who cares..... Enjoy masterbating!!











Sat on 4400 cals as we speak, dinner to be had... Maybe need to drop a scoop of oats and whey in each shake pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think the problem with your small body is an illusion caused by your massive head.... :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse

Bastard still hate you can still just about make an abs outline... My abs are tiny and neve pop out like that! Hope all is well


----------



## jon-kent

Legs looking big mate ! (Im sure its a illusion though haha)

You gotta stop letting your kids draw on your stomach 

Looking good though bro !


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I think the problem with your small body is an illusion caused by your massive head.... :lol:


Yeah I reckon so, that star does my head in!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Bastard still hate you can still just about make an abs outline... My abs are tiny and neve pop out like that! Hope all is well


Lol, reminds me... I must train abs one day 

I'm ok thanks mate. Hope you're well


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Legs looking big mate ! (Im sure its a illusion though haha)
> 
> You gotta stop letting your kids draw on your stomach
> 
> Looking good though bro !


Lol, legs are my best feature.... Aren't they Ben 

Haha, funny you say that! It's their names


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, legs are my best feature.... Aren't they Ben
> 
> Haha, funny you say that! It's their names


Haha thought it might be !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, legs are my best feature.... Aren't they Ben
> 
> Haha, funny you say that! It's their names


Yeah, to those that are reading this you'll be waiting a long time to see a leg session in here, Rob doesn't do legs as and I quote "they are too big already" Gay. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

i think u look huge mate....good effort. almost identical shape as my training partner...even the flabs are exactly the same & the pen dot nipples


----------



## Another Excuse

B*stard


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, to those that are reading this you'll be waiting a long time to see a leg session in here, Rob doesn't do legs as and I quote "they are too big already" Gay. :lol:


i cant get over how much he is shaped like my mate!....even the leg excuse :lol: tbf his legs are big (my mates). less the ***** tats obv


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, to those that are reading this you'll be waiting a long time to see a leg session in here, Rob doesn't do legs as and I quote "they are too big already" Gay. :lol:


Pmsl, you know they are chunky little burgers 

Just dropped my trouser thinking about you......



And that's a píss poor pic lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i think u look huge mate....good effort. almost identical shape as my training partner...even the flabs are exactly the same & the pen dot nipples


Huge... Thanks 

I like my nipples :lol:

Bet your mate is a legend too  :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, you know they are chunky little burgers
> 
> Just dropped my trouser thinking about you......
> 
> View attachment 112846
> 
> 
> And that's a píss poor pic lol


Total cvnt :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Looking good pal. Abs sneaking out and legs are looking great. Pass the Kleenex someone, im off to the bog.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Total cvnt :lol:


Calf to wrap up


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Looking good pal. Abs sneaking out and legs are looking great. Pass the Kleenex someone, im off to the bog.


Thanks Ricardo!!

I'm keen to see how I look in 4/6 weeks of eating like today. Bigger hopefully lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, you know they are chunky little burgers
> 
> Just dropped my trouser thinking about you......
> 
> View attachment 112846
> 
> 
> And that's a píss poor pic lol


looks like your quad jab has swollen up lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> looks like your quad jab has swollen up lol


I know mate, it's been there since last jab in April 

Good to see you Stanley!


----------



## Fatstuff

and u m8, not been on much, been quite busy. Still training though which is good, still getting compliments which must be a positive sign lol. hows things?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks Ricardo!!
> 
> I'm keen to see how I look in 4/6 weeks of eating like today. Bigger hopefully lol


Definitely fatter


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> and u m8, not been on much, been quite busy. Still training though which is good, still getting compliments which must be a positive sign lol. hows things?


Excellent mate, your doing something right then.

Gotta be a good 6/8 weeks into your winny and test cycle now.... All good?

I'm ok thanks mate. Usual stuff


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Definitely fatter


Still bigger 

Did you bypass my calf shot sir..... Have it again :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, you know they are chunky little burgers
> 
> Just dropped my trouser thinking about you......
> 
> View attachment 112846
> 
> 
> And that's a píss poor pic lol


Last time i saw legs like that they was hanging out of a nest :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Calf to wrap up
> 
> View attachment 112849


Nice but i recon you only have one leg,big a55 as it is pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Still bigger
> 
> Did you bypass my calf shot sir..... Have it again :lol:
> 
> View attachment 112850


Dutch scott is mirin your calf brah !!!


----------



## flinty90

its almost 3d.lol.


----------



## jon-kent

Best calf in the country !


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slaaaaags!!

Blooming Shrewsbury today, best be off.

All food prepped, same as yesterday.

Dropped a scoop of oats and whey out of 2 shakes.

Yesterday, finished over 5k cals





Missus said muscles look very full last night  Yay!! Pmsl

Anyway,

Meal 1 - 6 weetabix, 500ml milk, Tea


----------



## C.Hill

Morning spunk!

No protein in meal 1?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Morning spunk!
> 
> No protein in meal 1?


Morning!

Oops, yes I had 1 scoop of Butterscotch whey


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Oops, yes I had 1 scoop of Butterscotch whey


That's better  I can relax now.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> That's better  I can relax now.


Me too :lol:

I see pct is going well. Keep at it mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 2 done;



Forgot to mention, I've added a table spoon of evoo to each serving of rice that I have to get fats up


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Meal 2 done;
> 
> View attachment 112916
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention, I've added a table spoon of evoo to each serving of rice that I have to get fats up


I'm all over these today


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Rob :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm all over these today


Good man! I love em


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Rob :thumbup1:


Morning mate 

Best see what this 6lb gain is in your journal !!


----------



## TELBOR

Can't make head nor tail with this.....

Grandad can go home on Thursday.... Same consultant from yesterday??!!

Freeing up a bed or OTT diagnosis?

He lives in a house too, so now it's a case of changing one of his sitting rooms into a bedroom to make things easier.

Bloody NHS lol

I'm sceptical tbh. Aunty is at work today (same ward) so will see what is the full low down!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds a bit weird mate. Speak to her definitely. Hopefully he went OTT yesterday but I guess there's a chance they know they can't help and know he'd rather be at home? Either way I hope you get to see plenty of him and he'll certainly be happier at home than there so thats a positive.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds a bit weird mate. Speak to her definitely. Hopefully he went OTT yesterday but I guess there's a chance they know they can't help and know he'd rather be at home? Either way I hope you get to see plenty of him and he'll certainly be happier at home than there so thats a positive.


Well I hope it was OTT and I know he'll be over the moon to go home 

If he stays at home till the end I'm happy knowing he is happy 

I'll take the girls to go see him when he's settled, he'll like that :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

Morning Robbie you cock juggling thunder **** 

(Nicked that 1 from blade 3 lol)

Good news about your grandad mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning Robbie you cock juggling thunder ****
> 
> (Nicked that 1 from blade 3 lol)
> 
> Good news about your grandad mate !


Sounds about right 

Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 has been done - 60g Oats, 70g whey, 2 x soreen with PB

Meal 4 due in an hour.

Sat on 2200 cals so far, should be on 4k ish for when I hit the gym at 4pm.

Going to do Chest, with a little bit of Delt work too.

Proviron.... Not sure if its placebo but 2nd day in with random hard ons??? 

Good stuff pmsl


----------



## Another Excuse

Could lead to awkward training


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Meal 3 has been done - 60g Oats, 70g whey, 2 x soreen with PB
> 
> Meal 4 due in an hour.
> 
> Sat on 2200 cals so far, should be on 4k ish for when I hit the gym at 4pm.
> 
> Going to do Chest, with a little bit of Delt work too.
> 
> Proviron.... Not sure if its placebo but 2nd day in with random hard ons???
> 
> Good stuff pmsl


Whats so good about proviron apart from raising libido?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whats so good about proviron apart from raising libido?


Hardness, Density, increase in androgenic activity and an AI


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hardness, Density, increase in androgenic activity and an AI


Thick cvnt won't know what any of that means mate. Pmsl :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thick cvnt won't know what any of that means mate. Pmsl :lol:


Bet he still pops 100mg ed lol


----------



## Davey666

Another Excuse said:


> Could lead to awkward training


Nah Rob will just pull one off in the changing rooms first


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Thick cvnt won't know what any of that means mate. Pmsl :lol:


Id use it if i was very lean and was prepping for a contest maybe with winny also, but for me it may make the muscle look harder whilst on cycle but once you come off and are producing estrogen and start holding abit of water again surely that'll go?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Id use it if i was very lean and was prepping for a contest maybe with winny also, but for me it may make the muscle look harder whilst on cycle but once you come off and are producing estrogen and start holding abit of water again surely that'll go?


It's best benefit imo is that it frees up more free test in your system so you get more bang for your buck from your aas.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> It's best benefit imo is that it frees up more free test in your system so you get more bang for your buck from your aas.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding-3.html

Read Mars' post mate, that seems to be bro science it seems.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Id use it if i was very lean and was prepping for a contest maybe with winny also, but for me it may make the muscle look harder whilst on cycle but once you come off and are producing estrogen and start holding abit of water again surely that'll go?


AI remember 

People use it religiously , some use it for pct.

I'm only on dbol remember, so in theory this should be beneficial


----------



## Heath

how you finding dbol only cycle?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding-3.html
> 
> Read Mars' post mate, that seems to be bro science it seems.


Link goes else where lol


----------



## TELBOR

MutantX said:


> how you finding dbol only cycle?


Tbh mate it's just ticking along and obviously it's nothing like my past test and tren cycle.

But I'm happy, diet is getting nailed, not holding water, weight has gone up with no BF increase - winning :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> AI remember
> 
> People use it religiously , some use it for pct.
> 
> I'm only on dbol remember, so in theory this should be beneficial


Actually training might be abit more benificial mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Actually training might be abit more benificial mate :lol:


You schlaaaaaaaag!! :lol:

I bet I train harder than you 

Apart from my thumbs..... Yours are better from all the gear going in :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> You schlaaaaaaaag!! :lol:
> 
> I bet I train harder than you
> 
> Apart from my thumbs..... Yours are better from all the gear going in :lol:


Only got a week left of test then its a boring PCT :no:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Only got a week left of test then its a boring PCT :no:


Taper off


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Taper off


Don't come off


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 5 - 60g oats, 70g whey, Soreen with PB

Think you all get the picture now lol

Chest at 4 ish. Shake, then Paella for dinner tonight 

Chicken, Chorizo and King prawns :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't come off


welcome to my plan X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> welcome to my plan X


Your natty :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Your natty :whistling:


yeah i know


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your natty :whistling:


He's a junkie cvnt :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> He's a junkie cvnt :lol:


how fcukin dare you im taking less than a quarter of what your taking

each day :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding-3.html
> 
> Read Mars' post mate, that seems to be bro science it seems.


Yes Mars has much factual information and is very educated on the subject,but,as i said at time it works for me and i beleive @flinty would confirm big bear is another fan,it must just be us old school fools who like such things,,,,,,lol

This game is very much about what you find works for you,not just what books say Imo.

Docs used to say steroids would do nothing for or growth!

In fact my doc poo poos Gh as evil useless product for demons who will never get any benefit from it....lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> Yes Mars has much factual information and is very educated on the subject,but,as i said at time it works for me and i beleive @flinty would confirm big bear is another fan,it must just be us old school fools who like such things,,,,,,lol
> 
> This game is very much about what you find works for you,not just what books say Imo.
> 
> Docs used to say steroids would do nothing for or growth!
> 
> In fact my doc poo poos Gh as evil useless product for demons who will never get any benefit from it....lol


Thats true mate, but then how would any of us know if we have more 'free test' with prov, only way of knowing is if someone did tests.


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats true mate, but then how would any of us know if we have more 'free test' with prov, only way of knowing is if someone did tests.


or if it feels good you could use it , if you feel no change dont bother :confused1:

i personally love proviron, always seems to get it all together for me on cycle... i would even consider running it off cycle through out the year tbh !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> or if it feels good you could use it , if you feel no change dont bother :confused1:
> 
> i personally love proviron, always seems to get it all together for me on cycle... i would even consider running it off cycle through out the year tbh !!!


yes thats because your a junky pin cushion cnut..

sorry i mean your natty :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats true mate, but then how would any of us know if we have more 'free test' with prov, only way of knowing is if someone did tests.


Well as i say i go on what i feel,as you know i only ever run very little gear so i notice these things,on prov i am stronger and recover better,off on my meager 500mg(tops)i am weaker and take longer to repair,i also like the feeling of it,moods are good etc,but no one says you have to do it,like i say it works for me.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> or if it feels good you could use it , if you feel no change dont bother :confused1:
> 
> i personally love proviron, always seems to get it all together for me on cycle... i would even consider running it off cycle through out the year tbh !!!


Exactly


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Me too :lol:
> 
> I see pct is going well. Keep at it mate :beer:


Cheers mate! Yep going super duper! Hoping to get a PB with squats tonight! Been working since 5am and am fcuked though lol push on time!!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Yep going super duper! Hoping to get a PB with squats tonight! Been working since 5am and am fcuked though lol push on time!!


I'm sure you'll get it mate!!

Yeah I saw you was up early lol

Have a good one


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> AI remember
> 
> People use it religiously , some use it for pct.
> 
> I'm only on dbol remember, so in theory this should be beneficial


think AI's & nolva lower the effectiveness of Dbol mate. sumin to do with Dbol focusing most of its magic round the breast estrogen (about 80% im sure) so while nolva's binding to the breast estrogen, or AI lowering it, it lowers the effectiveness of the Dbol (obv as less to play with). no sure how much by like, but food for thought


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Yep going super duper! Hoping to get a PB with squats tonight! Been working since 5am and am fcuked though lol push on time!!


Coffee,,,,,,,your buddy!


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> Coffee,,,,,,,your buddy!












Nah, 6 of these badboys


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Nah, 6 of these badboys


pmsl...looks like somecvnts swapped ur thumb for ur big toe


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...looks like somecvnts swapped ur thumb for ur big toe


Lmao!


----------



## biglbs

Toes up mate:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> think AI's & nolva lower the effectiveness of Dbol mate. sumin to do with Dbol focusing most of its magic round the breast estrogen (about 80% im sure) so while nolva's binding to the breast estrogen, or AI lowering it, it lowers the effectiveness of the Dbol (obv as less to play with). no sure how much by like, but food for thought


Yes mate, your post has a point.

Nolva is a blocker, so if you get gyno signs bang it in to stop receptors turning into boobs!!

So it's a blocker, the AI's will keep estrogen low or kill it if you dose too much!

Proviron has about 1/8th the strength of Adex I believe and that's why it's not sold as an AI. It's just an added bonus 

So I'm not concerned it will do any damage to my estrogen levels :beer:

I want it for feel good factor, the hard muscle look and keep a little water at bay ...... And the hard ons lol


----------



## jon-kent

dutch_scott said:


> Ha mine r bigger ask the boys @Bad Alan lol, pick another body part lmao #zzzzyyyzzz.


Lol when you go to quote you it shows you mentioned bad alan to come in but then deleted it ???

edit : - see ^^^^

Edit 2 : you changed the post again lol, very veiny:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

dutch_scott said:


> Ha mine r bigger now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn calf raises! *shakes head*
> 
> ask the boys @Bad Alan lol, pick another body part lmao #zzzzyyyzzz.


Sort your pubes out


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you'll get it mate!!
> 
> Yeah I saw you was up early lol
> 
> Have a good one


Err anybody else notice that @Kennyken liked this post!! You back in the land of the living Kenneth??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, your post has a point.
> 
> Nolva is a blocker, so if you get gyno signs bang it in to stop receptors turning into boobs!!
> 
> So it's a blocker, the AI's will keep estrogen low or kill it if you dose too much!
> 
> Proviron has about 1/8th the strength of Adex I believe and that's why it's not sold as an AI. It's just an added bonus
> 
> So I'm not concerned it will do any damage to my estrogen levels :beer:
> 
> I want it for feel good factor, the hard muscle look and keep a little water at bay ...... And the hard ons lol


I thought Prov stops the conversion to estrogen altogether?


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> Ha mine r bigger now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn calf raises! *shakes head*
> 
> ask the boys @Bad Alan lol, pick another body part lmao #zzzzyyyzzz.


Put me right of my dinner throwing that chicken skin up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Err anybody else notice that @Kennyken liked this post!! You back in the land of the living Kenneth??


I believe there is another KK now mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I believe there is another KK now mate


Wonder if this one trains? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I thought Prov stops the conversion to estrogen altogether?


Lowers it, doesn't block


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Put me right of my dinner throwing that chicken skin up :lol:


Its got more veins than my fcuking johnson :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Wonder if this one trains? lol


Hope so lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Its got more veins than my fcuking johnson :lol:


You've got a fanny anyway


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You've got a fanny anyway


Well yeah now ! Ok its got more veins than my old johnson !


----------



## Kennyken

Nope same one. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Nope same one. Hows everyone doing?


Well blow me :lol: !!

How are you mate? All well I hope.


----------



## Kennyken

Yeah not bad mate. See things are still the same in here lol.

Thought id come on here and say hello. After I started my pct I felt like sh1t. Lost all motivation to do anything. Training was becoming few and far between.

****ed all my gains. Didn't eat and got fat. Having a look on here a few days ago and has re ignited a fire.

There was no point me coming on here if I wasn't training.


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Yeah not bad mate. See things are still the same in here lol.
> 
> Thought id come on here and say hello. After I started my pct I felt like sh1t. Lost all motivation to do anything. Training was becoming few and far between.
> 
> ****ed all my gains. Didn't eat and got fat. Having a look on here a few days ago and has re ignited a fire.
> 
> There was no point me coming on here if I wasn't training.


Things don't change mate, well, some of us grow lol not me 

Good that you've come back though, amazing after reading a few posts of other people's progress etc and you get that buzz!!

Never mind about the cycle, we have the rest of our lives to change our bodies


----------



## Kennyken

I'm a pr1ck for stopping. Was making some progress too.

Felt like a looser so didn't wanna come on here anymore tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oi oi Kenny, good to see you back fella. Hope things are better now :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I'm a pr1ck for stopping. Was making some progress too.
> 
> Felt like a looser so didn't wanna come on here anymore tbh


What I saw mate you'd lost the best and wa cutting really well!!

So you know you can do it mate


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session;

Chest, Delts, Tri's

Incline Flys Warm up @ 10kgx20

Incline DB Press

12x30kg

12x34kg

10x36kg (max db's!)

DB Side Raises

12x10kg

12x12kg

12x20kg Partials into;

8kg burnout

Cable flys

Low, medium, High Pulley @ 12kg

Smiths Shoulder Press (exclude bar weight if any!)

12x20kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

Terrible shoulder presser lol

Tricep Rope Pull Down

15x18kg

15x27kg

10x45kg

12x18kg

Chest Press

12x39kg

12x52kg

8x66kg

12x39kg

Side Lateral Raise Machine

15x27kg

12x41kg

10x54kg

10 mins Treadmill

Done!

Plenty done, loads of energy 

Post workout shake, 70g whey, 50g dextrose.

Paella for dinner.

Shake 10 mins ago with PB 

Night all.


----------



## biglbs

Prov works by stopping production at source mate,on 25 mg it may not do the full job,any more it will,so you should be ok.You could take eod?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Slept like a log 

Usual day, working, eating, UKM lol

I've gone for Turkey mince in the wraps today, so that's just been cooked off 

Weetabix down with 35g of Pro 10 whey, still got a bag or two so it needs using.

Legs Tonight, yes...... Legs lol

Then I'll rest until Saturday for my morning destruction with @flinty90.


----------



## flinty90

i may come and destruct legs with ya yet bro , but i have to say im aching a lot !!! X


----------



## biglbs

Morning Roberto let


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i may come and destruct legs with ya yet bro , but i have to say im aching a lot !!! X


That would be sweet!! Lol, I'm pretty battered, roll on the rest


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning Roberto let


Morning big £'s


----------



## Sweat

Nice workout yesterday dude, very impressed with the 20kg Side Raises, hardcore weight!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Nice workout yesterday dude, very impressed with the 20kg Side Raises, hardcore weight!


Thanks mate!

Partials though, constant tension


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Partials though, constant tension


Still great mate, I can do 17.5kg full ROM for 10's or cheat form on 22.5kg. Love training boulders.

Have a good day captain.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Still great mate, I can do 17.5kg full ROM for 10's or cheat form on 22.5kg. Love training boulders.
> 
> Have a good day captain.


We know you love it, look at the chuffers!!


----------



## jon-kent

Morning Rob you pillow biter


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Morning Rob you pillow biter


Ankle biter more like.. Fvcking midget :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning Rob you pillow biter


Morning you diseased rhinoceros pizzle!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning you diseased rhinoceros pizzle!!
> 
> View attachment 113010


Haha thats a good film lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha thats a good film lol


My all time favourite film!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My all time favourite film!!


Brokeback mountain


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Brokeback mountain is porn to me, love that shít !


**** :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> **** :lol:


Sorry though you were asking a question, like a quiz :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Bareback mountain


 Fixed


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fixed


Glass back for our ginger friend lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Turkey Mince

Sweet Chilli Sauce

Spicy Rice

Wrap..........

Amazing!!

Just saying 

Meal 3 in 45 mins :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Wrap sounds immense mate. I'm useless at constructing them though. I need someone to invent edible nails so I can nail the fcukers together.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Wrap sounds immense mate. I'm useless at constructing them though. I need someone to invent edible nails so I can nail the fcukers together.


Pmsl!

With today's it was a mare lol

Mince going everywhere, just crammed it in! When they're warm they stretch very well


----------



## Davey666

Morning Roberto


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning Roberto


Hey mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> just crammed it in! When they're warm they stretch very well


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 has been had and I'm going to have meal 4 now as I'm Hungry 

Another wrap lol

Then I'll wait till 2 for meal 5 - shake and soreen with PB

Meal 6 will be another wrap lol at 3.30 ish then around 5.30 I'll have a shake before legs.

I'll smash 5k today 

FEED THE BEAST!!

*disclaimer... I'm not a beast


----------



## Davey666

Richie186 said:


> Wrap sounds immense mate. I'm useless at constructing them though. I need someone to invent edible nails so I can nail the fcukers together.


Try slightly warming them up in microwave..... Just an idea :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

not gonna get training tonight bro. im aching backs hurting so a rest now for me i think will do push saturday and legs sunday x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> not gonna get training tonight bro. im aching backs hurting so a rest now for me i think will do push saturday and legs sunday x


Totally understand bro, you've smashed it last couple of weeks and after being annoyed with your 120kg shoulder press to do 150kg bench you deserve it! X


----------



## TELBOR

Well, I'm a sucker for a session this week 

Went to the gym for 3 and smashed an arms session out lol

I've more energy than a little!!

Another wrap just going down and legs at 6.30 

Body is loving the cals


----------



## jon-kent

Mr. Wrap is your new name lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Mr. Wrap is your new name lol


I'll take it!! Lol.

Full of cals and carbs 

It's a nice change and once filled it takes a few minutes to destroy a calorific meal pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I'll take it!! Lol.
> 
> Full of cals and carbs
> 
> It's a nice change and once filled it takes a few minutes to destroy a calorific meal pmsl


Your making me hungry you cnut lol, chicken breast time !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Your making me hungry you cnut lol, chicken breast time !


I'm on 4900 cals :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I'm on 4900 cals :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

Rob sorry to hijack your decent journal. Is fatstuff still on here?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Rob sorry to hijack your decent journal. Is fatstuff still on here?


Hey mate,

Yeah he is @Fatstuff, comes and goes mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Legs have been ruined 

Leg Press

10x100kg Low Feet

10x100kg Middle Feet

10x100kg High Feet

10x141kg Middle Feet

10x141kg Low Feet

10x175kg Middle Feet

10x100kg Middle Feet

10x52kg Middle Feet

Ham Curls

10x45kg

10x52kg

10x52kg

10x59kg

10x45kg Low Partials

10x45kg High Partials

10x45kg Full ROM

Leg Extensions

10x45kg

10x52kg

10x59kg

Drop Set

7x66kg

7x45kg

7x25kg

Calf Raises

3xBW Sets on Stepper

Done!!

Whey and Dextrose after, now it's mince beef, mushrooms, courgettes, carrots and pasta


----------



## Ginger Ben

What sort of rest do you have between sets mate generally??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What sort of rest do you have between sets mate generally??


Sweet FA on those buggers tonight, trained with a mate so one jumps on, one jumps off.

Typically I rest between sets the time I think it takes someone else to do a set, so no longer than 1 min


----------



## TELBOR

Bed Time!

FOOKED, 2 rest days now 

Food wise, finished on 5,500cals;



Breakdown;



Night all! X


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

I'm battered. Body is aching very nicely today lol

Looking forward to resting up. Food all prepped, chicken in the wraps today.

Usual drill.

Have fun


----------



## Ginger Ben

How you feeling on your mega calories?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How you feeling on your mega calories?


Defo helps in the gym!! Feel stronger, more stamina.

Keeps me looking full, come 9pm I'm like a zombie lol

All in all good. Craps night sleep though, eat too late I reckon.

How about you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning buddy, have a good day sitting on ur thumb


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Roberto


----------



## Davey666

Rob on leg press, try doing 50 reps on a heavy weight. Make sure the weight is just do-able. Then do 3 sets 

It is a fooking killer.


----------



## 25434

Morning Roblet..have a good day...and don't try what Davey666 said...he's trying to knobble you...a plot to ruin your weekend by making your legs incapable of movement in an way....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo helps in the gym!! Feel stronger, more stamina.
> 
> Keeps me looking full, come 9pm I'm like a zombie lol
> 
> All in all good. Craps night sleep though, eat too late I reckon.
> 
> How about you?


Feel full and bigger (cos I am lol, was 230lbs this morning  ) deffo feel strong in the gym and got loads of energy, resting less and feel like just hammering through everything. That side of it is great.

However down sides are, feel plop from about 8pm onwards, fat and too full lol. Wake up feeling ok again though so fvck it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning buddy, have a good day sitting on ur thumb


2 thumbs now  :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Rob on leg press, try doing 50 reps on a heavy weight. Make sure the weight is just do-able. Then do 3 sets
> 
> It is a fooking killer.


Morning mate..... That's sounds crazy! I may give it a go 

Today it feels like I'm wearing Lycra trousers, not a good look pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet..have a good day...and don't try what Davey666 said...he's trying to knobble you...a plot to ruin your weekend by making your legs incapable of movement in an way....


Lol, the last thing I want is a 19st bloke nobbing me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel full and bigger (cos I am lol, was 230lbs this morning  ) deffo feel strong in the gym and got loads of energy, resting less and feel like just hammering through everything. That side of it is great.
> 
> However down sides are, feel plop from about 8pm onwards, fat and too full lol. Wake up feeling ok again though so fvck it :lol:


Same as me then, except your a little heavier :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, the last thing I want is a 19st bloke nobbing me


You're not seeing Flinty this weekend then? :w00t:


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate..... That's sounds crazy! I may give it a go
> 
> Today it feels like I'm wearing Lycra trousers, not a good look pmsl


Dont post no pics of that please :no:

Give the leg press a try its murder. I used to do 350kg for 50 reps 3 sets and I can tell you now, when you get to about 30 to 35 your legs have gone dead, but keep pushing until the 50 and when you put ya legs down you feel the blood coming back. Just expect after 3 sets to be walking out the gym very funny 

And still do your other leg excercises.


----------



## Fatstuff

@Kennyken, im here from time to time, u good?


----------



## Fatstuff

Just got deadlift PB 190kg @15 stone, havent moved so much weight since i was 17 stone and that was 180kg.... buzzzingg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Just got deadlift PB 190kg @15 stone, havent moved so much weight since i was 17 stone and that was 180kg.... buzzzingg


Good work!! For a skinny bloke


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You're not seeing Flinty this weekend then? :w00t:


I said 19st..... He's lighter :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I said 19st..... He's lighter :whistling:


True, skinny cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Dont post no pics of that please :no:
> 
> Give the leg press a try its murder. I used to do 350kg for 50 reps 3 sets and I can tell you now, when you get to about 30 to 35 your legs have gone dead, but keep pushing until the 50 and when you put ya legs down you feel the blood coming back. Just expect after 3 sets to be walking out the gym very funny
> 
> And still do your other leg excercises.


Pmsl, leg press at pure tops out at 175!!

Old gym had a sleigh leg press, was awesome and when I was test and tren fuelled I could do 400kg for 5/6 

Leg presses are so varied from one to another, some feel light some feel awkward and heavy lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Just got deadlift PB 190kg @15 stone, havent moved so much weight since i was 17 stone and that was 180kg.... buzzzingg


Well done mate 

Winny


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Well done mate
> 
> Winny


winny didnt last long only had the one tub (was a freeby) still hurt my joints though so i dont care what ppl say, it defo hurts joints. so test deca and post workout krispy kremes


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> winny didnt last long only had the one tub (was a freeby) still hurt my joints though so i dont care what ppl say, it defo hurts joints. so test deca and post workout krispy kremes


Nice post workout! 

I reckon it's best to add it at the end if a cycle with your body being primed for it.

See how Benjy gets on with it


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Nice post workout!
> 
> I reckon it's best to add it at the end if a cycle with your body being primed for it.
> 
> See how Benjy gets on with it


primed or none primed, still kills my shoulders wrists and knees, god i feel old


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> primed or none primed, still kills my shoulders wrists and knees, god i feel old


Is it really that bad??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Is it really that bad??


for me, yes - even on deca, was worse when i tried it on its own. Not for me, maybe for the young pups it will be fine :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> for me, yes - even on deca, was worse when i tried it on its own. Not for me, maybe for the young pups it will be fine :lol:


Young pups!! Your only 19


----------



## TELBOR

Dropped a couple of blue hearts I had earlier lol crazy hot flushes !!

More water


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Dropped a couple of blue hearts I had earlier lol crazy hot flushes !!
> 
> More water


You didnt take your poppers by accident did ya mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You didnt take your poppers by accident did ya mate ?


Nope, saving them for when you come round :wub:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Nope, saving them for when you come round :wub:


Haha good man !


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Young pups!! Your only 19


28 soon  old fart


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate..... That's sounds crazy! I may give it a go
> 
> Today it feels like I'm wearing Lycra trousers, not a good look pmsl


or just try squatting ya fcukin pussy cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> or just try squatting ya fcukin pussy cnut


Be sensible mate, he doesn't want to get too big.....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> or just try squatting ya fcukin pussy cnut


Only queers and men called Dave squat !! :lol:

This is what happens if you squat too much......


----------



## TELBOR

Hmm, hot flushes and a random nose bleed..... Best check BP later 

Got some beetroot juice in so I'll have a glass of that after BP reading.

Anyway, enchilada's for dinner with turkey mince 

Diet has been exactly the same again today, by the time I get in bed I will have had just shy of 22k cals in 4 days


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, hot flushes and a random nose bleed..... Best check BP later
> 
> Got some beetroot juice in so I'll have a glass of that after BP reading.
> 
> Anyway, enchilada's for dinner with turkey mince
> 
> Diet has been exactly the same again today, by the time I get in bed I will have had just shy of 22k cals in 4 days


Pointless doing bp now mate, do it first thing before you eat.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pointless doing bp now mate, do it first thing before you eat.


Ok mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pointless doing bp now mate, do it first thing before you eat.


I said ok but I've just done it anyway and will again in the morning lol

153/74

Heart Rate 51 bpm


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I said ok but I've just done it anyway and will again in the morning lol
> 
> 153/74
> 
> Heart Rate 51 bpm


Cock lol.

Heart rate is low, cardio working well mate! 

BP isn't too bad, over 150 isn't great but given it's a pointless reading!!! I'm sure by tomorrow it will be ok. Diastolic is fine though so probably all ok.


----------



## Ginger Ben

For future reference


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cock lol.
> 
> Heart rate is low, cardio working well mate!
> 
> BP isn't too bad, over 150 isn't great but given it's a pointless reading!!! I'm sure by tomorrow it will be ok. Diastolic is fine though so probably all ok.


Tbh it's normally higher 

Heart rate is near on corpse lol but I'm quite a calm person lol

Just watched one show for 2 mins.... I proper fancy Alex Jones pmsl



I'm a boob man :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tbh it's normally higher
> 
> Heart rate is near on corpse lol but I'm quite a calm person lol
> 
> Just watched one show for 2 mins.... I proper fancy Alex Jones pmsl
> 
> View attachment 113130
> 
> 
> I'm a boob man :lol:


Not keen on her 'look' but cracking jubblies


----------



## TELBOR

Dinner!

Turkey Mince Enchilada's 



With 300g Rice too :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Dinner!
> 
> Turkey Mince Enchilada's
> 
> View attachment 113139
> 
> 
> With 300g Rice too :lol:


Fvck me they all for you? In one sitting?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Fvck me they all for you? In one sitting?


Plated 5 up, 3 for the Missus .

She left me one of hers, so 6 altogether lol

Plus the rice, 2 table spoons of evoo in the rice about 1400 cals lol

Shake now and BED!!!

X


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Plated 5 up, 3 for the Missus .
> 
> She left me one of hers, so 6 altogether lol
> 
> Plus the rice, 2 table spoons of evoo in the rice about 1400 cals lol
> 
> Shake now and BED!!!
> 
> X


Fat cvnt!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Plated 5 up, 3 for the Missus .
> 
> She left me one of hers, so 6 altogether lol
> 
> Plus the rice, 2 table spoons of evoo in the rice about 1400 cals lol
> 
> Shake now and BED!!!
> 
> X


Big meal mate! I'd be bloated to fcuk after that!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Big meal mate! I'd be bloated to fcuk after that!


Bloody nice though! Turkey mince is a winner 

I'm bloated, but it'll be gone by morning


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat Cnut rob. I had 3 yesterday but with extra lean beef (horse?) mince


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Plated 5 up, 3 for the Missus .
> 
> She left me one of hers, so 6 altogether lol
> 
> Plus the rice, 2 table spoons of evoo in the rice about 1400 cals lol
> 
> Shake now and BED!!!
> 
> X


Fcuking hell mate !

Stomach size of a beast, bedtime of a 9yr old schoolgirl !


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Dinner!
> 
> Turkey Mince Enchilada's
> 
> View attachment 113139
> 
> 
> With 300g Rice too :lol:


Evening,mmmmm even i would struggle!!!pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

They look awesome. What's in them? Cant be bothered to go back through the thread


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fukin love enchiladas

Instead of 500g steak, I had 5 selects meal, big mac & 100g whey lol.


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate !
> 
> Stomach size of a beast, cock of a 9yr old schoolboy !


Bit personal mate


----------



## biglbs

Morning letable one


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate !
> 
> Stomach size of a beast, bedtime of a 9yr old schoolgirl !


Lol, I had 5 mini eggs too


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> They look awesome. What's in them? Cant be bothered to go back through the thread


Turkey mince, I had about 300g of that in my share.

It's well nice, very lean, zero fat and makes a change tbh


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Fukin love enchiladas
> 
> Instead of 500g steak, I had 5 selects meal, big mac & 100g whey lol.


Fat slag


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning letable one


Morning big guy !!

Morning everyone else 

Felt well skinny this morning pmsl, abs/ribs in the mirror.

Then I went to put a shirt on...... Didn't fit lol

Then another one.... Same again lol. Only wore these last week.

Got one that I can just squeeze into, so after being deflated by the mirror the clothes situation has made me happy albeit uncomfortable 

Usual breakfast;

Weetabix, whey and tea 

800cals done :lol:

Still aching like fúck with awesome leg doms 

But I'll be fine come tomorrow for the push session with @flinty90 :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Buy some smaller ones,you will grow back into them soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stop getting carried away and buying medium shirts, you'll fit them soon enough though.


----------



## 25434

Morning...clothes trauma...oh lawwwwwd! don't even TALK to me about it...hahaha...happy weekend mister....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stop getting carried away and buying medium shirts, you'll fit them soon enough though.


Lol, a man can dream 

I had to put a vest underneath so you can't see my chest pmsl

I'll get some measurements in the next few weeks


----------



## Davey666

Morning mini robegg


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning...clothes trauma...oh lawwwwwd! don't even TALK to me about it...hahaha...happy weekend mister....


Lol, women always fit with clothes, it's in our DNA 

Have a good one too x


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning mini robegg


Can't beat a mini egg mate 

Morning!!


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 2 done, meal 3 at 11.30 ish.

Wrap was well nice, don't think I'll get bored of these 

1500 cals :beer:

Missus has had a mental week at work, 12+ hours a day and just 1 day off in 10.

So she wants a blow out, pizza and ice cream for dinner tonight - I will join her.

I'll have some rice too and a shake oh and a bowl of Brussels


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 done 

Still hungry though :lol:

2300 cals done !

I'll be done at 1.30 too, whoop whoop!! :beer:


----------



## luther1

Must look really smart in clothes from Skool kit


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Must look really smart in clothes from Skool kit


I dress to kill mate lol

Tbh I'm quite conscious of how I present myself at work......


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I dress to kill mate lol
> 
> Tbh I'm quite conscious of how I present myself at work......
> 
> View attachment 113214


I bet you've got the cane too haven't you you pigeon toed Cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

He's renowned for his sharp suits in the office


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He's renowned for his sharp suits in the office
> 
> View attachment 113217


Could do with one of those


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Could do with one of those


In blue?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> In blue?
> 
> View attachment 113221


XS please lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> XS please lol


Xtra Sexy lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Xtra Sexy lol


 :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> :wub:


bumder :lol:


----------



## Beast-MO

I wish I had training partners like you guys! Soundslike a hell of a good time.


----------



## TELBOR

Beast-MO said:


> I wish I had training partners like you guys! Soundslike a hell of a good time.


Train hard, play hard ....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beast-MO said:


> I wish I had training partners like you guys! Soundslike a hell of a good time.


uriel?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> uriel?


What about him my slack jawed friend


----------



## TELBOR

Pizza



Not burnt, looks it but its BBQ sauce base, Chicken, pepperoni, chilli mince, hickory steak 

Ice Cream



Snack



Oops!!


----------



## flinty90

Beast-MO said:


> I wish I had training partners like you guys! Soundslike a hell of a good time.


Training ???? wtf is that !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Training ???? wtf is that !!


I didn't get it tbh

Explain training to me.......


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I didn't get it tbh
> 
> Explain training to me.......


its what you watch me do in the gym bro X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> its what you watch me do in the gym bro X


Must be


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Must be


get ready tomorrow cnut were fcukin blistering it


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> get ready tomorrow cnut were fcukin blistering it


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its what you watch me do in the gym bro X


Thought that was [email protected]?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought that was [email protected]?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought that was [email protected]?


well he w4nks as i train !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!

Late night, but needs must 

6 Weetabix, coffee and Whet down.

I'll have some oats and whey at 9.15 then it'll be PAIN TIME!!!


----------



## jon-kent

Food looked awesome mate !

Fcuking gay football today :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Food looked awesome mate !
> 
> Fcuking gay football today :sad:


Lol, was nice 

Ben and Jerries peanut butter one is AMAZING!!

Regret it today, but I'm only human lol

Lol, football day but money in the bank buddy


----------



## TELBOR

Great session done!

@flinty90 is looking large and lean!

Trap a nerve end of a set of lateral raises, really really annoyed.


----------



## Richie186

Morning rob. Got the same thing in my neck, trapped it yesterday. Hope it frees off buddy.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Got the same thing in my neck, trapped it yesterday. Hope it frees off buddy.


Hopefully mate, just a twang . Bloody annoying eh?!

Was having a cracking too, felt strong and plenty in the tank.

Popped some pills and got a hot water bottle keeping it warm lol


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully mate, just a twang . Bloody annoying eh?!
> 
> Was having a cracking too, felt strong and plenty in the tank.
> 
> Popped some pills and got a hot water bottle keeping it warm lol


Is everyone getting injured :lol:

Hope it feels better soon buddy


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Great session done!
> 
> @flinty90 is looking large and lean!
> 
> Trap a nerve end of a set of lateral raises, really really annoyed.


great session mate , shame about your trap though heat and ice bro keep it going for a while see if it eases it off ... X


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Is everyone getting injured :lol:
> 
> Hope it feels better soon buddy


Thanks mate, should be ok I think just a trapped nerve


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> great session mate , shame about your trap though heat and ice bro keep it going for a while see if it eases it off ... X


Was a top session mate, bit gutted with the last part.

I liked the TRX press ups though


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Was a top session mate, bit gutted with the last part.
> 
> I liked the TRX press ups though


yeah something different that gets you fully warmed up and pumping mate.. plus core and everything working hard..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah something different that gets you fully warmed up and pumping mate.. plus core and everything working hard..


Defo, we'll do those again!!


----------



## TELBOR

Bed time!

Shake has been had and hot water bottle is full 

Weigh in day tomorrow, 87.8kg last Sunday. I feel bigger, look bigger IMO so lets see what the scales say 

30,000+ cals done in 6 days as opposed to a typical male at 15,000...... I best have gained :lol:

Oh, a side note is my mum made me a Weetabix loaf today lol so I had a few slices of that with PB earlier - amazing!



Kids have been good as gold, don't even know I've got them. Very well behaved bless them 



Right pair


----------



## Richie186

Loaf looks tasty mate. Must of gained eating double the cals of a mere mortal! Lol. Quiet kids usually means they're up to something!! Lol.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Loaf looks tasty mate. Must of gained eating double the cals of a mere mortal! Lol. Quiet kids usually means they're up to something!! Lol.


dam right bronlol thats a rookie mistake thinking there bieng good as gold lol...


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Loaf looks tasty mate. Must of gained eating double the cals of a mere mortal! Lol. Quiet kids usually means they're up to something!! Lol.


Well tasty indeed! Pmsl, your right mate. Usually some form of felt tips being abused!!





flinty90 said:


> dam right bronlol thats a rookie mistake thinking there bieng good as gold lol...


Got it all to come haven't I! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Weigh in.....

87.8kg last Sunday.....

89.1kg today 

Whoop whoop!

14st has been passed, only just but that'll do me :beer:

6 Weetabix, 70g whey and 600ml milk down 

Onwards and upwards with the weight gain lol

Grandad update, still in but stable. Talk of him moving to another hospital.... Not too sure why tbh. Should be seeing him tonight


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Weigh in.....
> 
> 87.8kg last Sunday.....
> 
> 89.1kg today
> 
> Whoop whoop!
> 
> 14st has been passed, only just but that'll do me :beer:
> 
> 6 Weetabix, 70g whey and 600ml milk down
> 
> Onwards and upwards with the weight gain lol
> 
> Grandad update, still in but stable. Talk of him moving to another hospital.... Not too sure why tbh. Should be seeing him tonight


Nice one on the weight gain mate

As for the grandad just think of it as different hospital = better facilities, chin up bud!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Nice one on the weight gain mate
> 
> As for the grandad just think of it as different hospital = better facilities, chin up bud!


Thanks mate 

Yeah I think if anything it'll be somewhere for older people. We shall see, main thing is he hasn't gone backwards :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yeah I think if anything it'll be somewhere for older people. We shall see, main thing is he hasn't gone backwards :beer:


Aye mate, just keep it on your mind that moving environments can be stressful for the old lad, so he may get a bit worse before he gets better.

He's in the best place though, good luck to him!


----------



## flinty90

FAT CNUT !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning chunkles


----------



## jon-kent

Morning *** boy

Well done on the weight gain mate ! We'll weigh the same soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Great weigh in Roblet, chasing down the weight. 88kg at what height?

I still want 94-95kg, so might meet at some point. You gain 6 more kg and i drop 6... win win!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Great weigh in Roblet, chasing down the weight. 88kg at what height?
> 
> I still want 94-95kg, so might meet at some point. You gain 6 more kg and i drop 6... win win!


89kg 

5'10 mate. Tbh, deep down I know I've got a long way to go to look 'big'

6kg more is where I'd like to be. Post 1 of this journal I was 83kg, so 6kg gain for 16 weeks tomorrow.

So near enough 1st in 4 months, I'll be over the moon to gain another stone in the same time period.

BF has gone up, but only 1.1% which I can deal with.

I'm sure you'll get to your goal mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs

You finaly made it to just over half my weight you fat cvnt!!Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You finaly made it to just over half my weight you fat cvnt!!Pmsl


Jesus wept mate! You monster !!!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Jesus wept mate! You monster !!!!


Nah just a fat cvnt!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Nah just a fat cvnt!


x2

Good morning noblet


----------



## biglbs

Oh just checked half of it is actualy 89k so you're not yet there pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> x2
> 
> Good morning noblet


Morning yoof!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Oh just checked half of it is actualy 89k so you're not yet there pmsl


Ffs I'm 89.1kg that point 1 makes all the difference lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Ffs I'm 89.1kg that point 1 makes all the difference lol


Well did'nt want to **** on fire works but i am 89.545 to be exact(394lb)


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Well did'nt want to **** on fire works but i am 89.545 to be exact(394lb)


Im not getting weighed. If I do I might have to buy some new ones again :lol:

On 3rd set already this year :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Im not getting weighed. If I do I might have to buy some new ones again :lol:
> 
> On 3rd set already this year :whistling:


I have to go to bookers as they only ones to go 400lb,when i wnt 412 we had to guestimate!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Well did'nt want to **** on fire works but i am 89.545 to be exact(394lb)


Pmsl. You sir are mahoosive!!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. You sir are mahoosive!!


Ya but his dishwasher is harder :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Ya but his dishwasher is harder :lol:


Lol, I've seen. Bloody pussy :whistling:

Anyway, had meal 2 at 9.30 - Turkey Bacon (6 rashes) on 2x seeded bread 

Followed by a double scoop shake.

Meal 3 at 11.30. Then I'll have a big roast dinner later I reckon :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Yum that will put you well over mate


----------



## luther1

Just been to my local 'big' tesco to get some grub. They do several different flavoured soreen breads I see,even comes sliced,so I got me a couple of those bad boys. Upping my game now and put on 2lb this week as I'm not having you in the same stone class as me you Cnut. Substituting a shake for a meal as from tomorrow to see if I can get back up to near on 15st whilst cruising.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just been to my local 'big' tesco to get some grub. They do several different flavoured soreen breads I see,even comes sliced,so I got me a couple of those bad boys. Upping my game now and put on 2lb this week as I'm not having you in the same stone class as me you Cnut. Substituting a shake for a meal as from tomorrow to see if I can get back up to near on 15st whilst cruising.


Lol, lots of different flavours - banana loaf is very nice 

Hahaha, Hardest thing for me is maintaining this weight!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, lots of different flavours - banana loaf is very nice
> 
> Hahaha, Hardest thing for me is maintaining this weight!!


Must be nice for Ben and flinty to Find maintaining weight easy,I reckon the desired weight my body would like me to have is 14st.

I ignored the banana but will get some next time


----------



## TELBOR

Double post!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Must be nice for Ben and flinty to Find maintaining weight easy,I reckon the desired weight my body would like me to have is 14st.
> 
> I ignored the banana but will get some next time


I can do it on cycle mate, god knows what will happen when I come off. More calories and some more cardio to keep bf in check I reckon. Oh and peps.....


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Must be nice for Ben and flinty to Find maintaining weight easy,I reckon the desired weight my body would like me to have is 14st.
> 
> I ignored the banana but will get some next time


I think mines happiest at 11st pmsl

I'll just keep ploughing the food in, I know at this weight I don't look great compared to 14st last year at 11% BF - thanks to test, Tren and mast 

But I can keep growing this year then look at a cut in 2014


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I think mines happiest at 11st pmsl
> 
> I'll just keep ploughing the food in, I know at this weight I don't look great compared to 14st last year at 11% BF - thanks to test, Tren and mast
> 
> But I can keep growing this year then look at a cut in 2014


Seems like a plan. Even a pound a month for the rest of the year would be very good going.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I can do it on cycle mate, god knows what will happen when I come off. More calories and some more cardio to keep bf in check I reckon. Oh and peps.....


Dirty jabbing sod


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Seems like a plan. Even a pound a month for the rest of the year would be very good going.


Simple plan, easy one too lol

I've found a simple routine each day that gets me to 5k cals each day.

Addition of wraps helps along with 42 Weetabix a week lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Simple plan, easy one too lol
> 
> I've found a simple routine each day that gets me to 5k cals each day.
> 
> Addition of wraps helps along with 42 Weetabix a week lol


Is it a loaf of soreen bread each day?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Is it a loaf of soreen bread each day?


No mate, 4 slices with a dollop of PB on each one


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> No mate, 4 slices with a dollop of PB on each one


Fcuk me,I've just had four slices with butter straight after my chicken and spuds. A loaf would be a piece of p!ss.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,I've just had four slices with butter straight after my chicken and spuds. A loaf would be a piece of p!ss.


Lol, and now you know why I'd polish a loaf off pre workout after work 

Easily done isn't it!!


----------



## Kennyken

5k. ??? What you eating?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> 5k. ??? What you eating?


Lots


----------



## flinty90

hows you feeling today bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hows you feeling today bro !!!


Honestly..... Like I've been hit by a bus!!

Neck is sorted thank god, hot water bottle seemed to do the trick


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> 5k. ??? What you eating?


Sorry Ken, typical day is as follows;

6 Weetabix

2/3 Tortilla Wraps

600g Rice

200g Oats

500/600g Chicken/Beef/Turkey

30ml EVOO

350/450g Whey

1ltr Milk

4 Slices Soreen Bread

90/100g PB

50g Dextrose

I've probably missed something but I type it up most days in here as I eat it


----------



## TELBOR

Evening!

Chest doms are really fecking painful lol

Cheers @flinty90.

Dinner the Miss's went ott with rice, she weighs food for me lol ....... "Did you 400g of rice"

Still eat it all, mega bloated now. But I managed to get 200g of Greek yog, oats and lemon whey down too


----------



## TELBOR

Oh @luther1 , 55p Soreen Loaf


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Blooming blizzards here, freezing and windy as hell.

Well tired and still covered in doms lol

But I'll go training once I'm done at work today, back session.

I can still feel a slight twinge on the neck but its a million times better. May leave deals out.

Have fun :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Blizzards here too and it's -7. 20 mins till knock off time though. Glad your necks on the mend mate, have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Blizzards here too and it's -7. 20 mins till knock off time though. Glad your necks on the mend mate, have a good day.


Bloody annoying that's what it is lol is Blooming march !!


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 just going down, shake 

Meal 2 was a Turkey Chilli and Rice Wrap - well nice!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello buddy. good w.e?...plenty food involved i see


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ello buddy. good w.e?...plenty food involved i see


Usual weekend here mate, didn't see my ladies as much as I wanted to as they went home 6 hours early yesterday  Never mind.

Always plenty of food now, just given my butcher some feedback on the turkey bacon he did me to try - free of course. He's a top bloke to gimme freebies


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Usual weekend here mate, didn't see my ladies as much as I wanted to as they went home 6 hours early yesterday  Never mind.
> 
> Always plenty of food now, just given my butcher some feedback on the turkey bacon he did me to try - free of course. He's a top bloke to gimme freebies


You think it's free until next time you go in and he bundles you in to the freezer and asks you to tenderise his meat...... 

chicken, rice and a wrap for me next, meal 3. They are too small to wrap much in so I just eat them alongside :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You think it's free until next time you go in and he bundles you in to the freezer and asks you to tenderise his meat......
> 
> chicken, rice and a wrap for me next, meal 3. They are too small to wrap much in so I just eat them alongside :lol:


Oooooo, I hope so 

Get some proper wraps, they're very stretchy when warmed up for 20 seconds.

I'm getting quite good at them lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oooooo, I hope so
> 
> Get some proper wraps, they're very stretchy when warmed up for 20 seconds.
> 
> I'm getting quite good at them lol


Thought you'd love a bit of hide the sausage in the freezer with him 

I will do once these baby ones have run out. Will splash out on flavoured rice too!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought you'd love a bit of hide the sausage in the freezer with him
> 
> I will do once these baby ones have run out. Will splash out on flavoured rice too!


Pmsl, well the other half has just seen him and got some supplies, chicken, turkey, beef, steaks nom nom nom!

Tight bum, flavoured rice is must. I'd say go to aldi, but you can't pmsl

I've got plain rice today, terrible I know!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, well the other half has just seen him and got some supplies, chicken, turkey, beef, steaks nom nom nom!
> 
> Tight bum, flavoured rice is must. I'd say go to aldi, but you can't pmsl
> 
> I've got plain rice today, terrible I know!


Crikey, what did she do to get that free.....???? :laugh:

One opening in Newbury soon, that's not too far away and we go through it at least twice a month. I just chuck a stock cube in with my rice whilst it boils, makes it pretty tasty tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Crikey, what did she do to get that free.....???? :laugh:
> 
> One opening in Newbury soon, that's not too far away and we go through it at least twice a month. I just chuck a stock cube in with my rice whilst it boils, makes it pretty tasty tbh.


Yes, a free smile Benjamin!!

Good time when it opens mate, 55p Soreen bread is what it's all about lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes, a free smile Benjamin!!
> 
> Good time when it opens mate, 55p Soreen bread is what it's all about lol


That is cheap! Saw your picture of it lol. Tbh I'd be scared of buying too much of it if it were that cheap lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That is cheap! Saw your picture of it lol. Tbh I'd be scared of buying too much of it if it were that cheap lol.


Some good stuff in there mate, 1kg oats 75p take em home and blitz them into dust!

Like so;


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Some good stuff in there mate, 1kg oats 75p take em home and blitz them into dust!
> 
> Like so;
> 
> View attachment 113583


That is cheap, supermarket ones round here aren't great value so I just get the ready to go ones from TPW. 75p a kg is good though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That is cheap, supermarket ones round here aren't great value so I just get the ready to go ones from TPW. 75p a kg is good though


Does me mate lol


----------



## luther1

Rice and pasta is dirt cheap in aldi too,worth stocking up really


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Rice and pasta is dirt cheap in aldi too,worth stocking up really


29p bag of 500g pasta lol

89p 1kg of basmati


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> 29p bag of 500g pasta lol
> 
> 89p 1kg of basmati


Get you stat!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Get you stat!


Lol, I'm a penny pincher mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'm a penny pincher mate


Northern, nuff said


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Northern, nuff said


Ginger rapist, nuff said :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ginger rapist, nuff said :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 113594


Lmfao!


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought you'd love a bit of hide the sausage in the freezer with him
> 
> I will do once these baby ones have run out. Will splash out on flavoured rice too!


Just popped in for a read and see this mg:

I will come back later for a read seen as your all playing hide the sausage in here........ Gay cnuts


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Just popped in for a read and see this mg:
> 
> I will come back later for a read seen as your all playing hide the sausage in here........ Gay cnuts


Ben plays hide the cocktail sausage everyday when he makes a mangina sat at his desk


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ben plays hide the cocktail sausage everyday when he makes a mangina sat at his desk


Can tell you've given that thought too much head space today.....pervert


----------



## Davey666

Now I have just read Rob gets freebies from the butcher as long as the butcher can tendorise his sausage :double ****:


----------



## Davey666

Next I will be seeing you 2 promoting cheese flavoured protein from TPW


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Next I will be seeing you 2 promoting cheese flavoured protein from TPW


Rob's been working on a special edition salted pork version, I'm sure he'll release it when he's ready.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Rob's been working on a special edition salted pork version, I'm sure he'll release it when he's ready.... :lol:


That I have young man!!

Also, another one. It's an acquired taste..... Grimsby Docks, Fillet-o-fish flavour 

:lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 89kg
> 
> 5'10 mate. Tbh, deep down I know I've got a long way to go to look 'big'
> 
> 6kg more is where I'd like to be. Post 1 of this journal I was 83kg, so 6kg gain for 16 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> So near enough 1st in 4 months, I'll be over the moon to gain another stone in the same time period.
> 
> BF has gone up, but only 1.1% which I can deal with.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get to your goal mate :beer:


That is awesome progress Rob, really good work. Just keep doing what you doing, it working for sure!!


----------



## liam0810

You know what helped me get past the boundary of 15st that I thought I'd never manage? Insulin and GH. You thought of using it pal?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> You know what helped me get past the boundary of 15st that I thought I'd never manage? Muffins and C0ck. You thought of using it pal?


Edited for you chubster!


----------



## luther1

5'10"? Thought you were about 4'6" you cnut


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Edited for you chubster!


Tw4t! But completely right


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> You know what helped me get past the boundary of 15st that I thought I'd never manage? Insulin and GH. You thought of using it pal?


Ha, yes mate. I have thought about it and looked into it.

I did a couple of weeks on 'slin last year pre workout.

I was looking at GH blasts on that side of things


----------



## Davey666

Good morning butcher


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good morning butcher


Hey mate, you well?


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> You know what helped me get past the boundary of 15st that I thought I'd never manage? Insulin and GH. You thought of using it pal?


so it wasnt the krispy kremes?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> so it wasnt the krispy kremes?


I bet it was you know!!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate, you well?


Sure am, bit tired and dreading that I have back tonight. Will be going very light :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Sure am, bit tired and dreading that I have back tonight. Will be going very light :lol:


I feel shattered and I was in bed before 9! Slept crap though.

Can't beat a light back session for a good stretch and squeeze mate. That's what I did yesterday - I'll bang it up later


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> I feel shattered and I was in bed before 9! Slept crap though.
> 
> Can't beat a light back session for a good stretch and squeeze mate. That's what I did yesterday - I'll bang it up later


I would of been asleep by 9 if I didnt get raped by the mrs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> I would of been asleep by 9 if I didnt get raped by the mrs :lol:


Pmsl! I was in the same boat.... Then I opened my mouth and píssed her off lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning bummers, what's the day got in store then


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bummers, what's the day got in store then


Work, eat, out with gaffa from lunch onwards.

Rest day anyway.

Lowering dbol Benjamin, feeling poo and struggled to eat last night - still got 300g Chicken, 200g rice and a scone down me lol

Oh and serious itchy nip!! Dropping back to 50mg


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Work, eat, out with gaffa from lunch onwards.
> 
> Rest day anyway.
> 
> Lowering dbol Benjamin, feeling poo and struggled to eat last night - still got 300g Chicken, 200g rice and a scone down me lol
> 
> Oh and serious itchy nip!! Dropping back to 50mg


What you actually on at the moment mate? Just the dbol again?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> What you actually on at the moment mate? Just the dbol again?


2g Test

1g Tren

1g Mast

20iu GH Pre Bed

100mg dbol

100mg Winny

Now if you believe that, your a raging ginger homosexual 

Dbol and Proviron mate


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> so it wasnt the krispy kremes?


fcuking hell Sam you shouldn't be mentioning that! I've got to keep some secrets to myself!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 2g Test
> 
> 1g Tren
> 
> 1g Mast
> 
> 20iu GH Pre Bed
> 
> 100mg dbol
> 
> 100mg Winny
> 
> Now if you believe that, your a raging ginger homosexual
> 
> Dbol and Proviron mate


looks like flintys cruise :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Work, eat, out with gaffa from lunch onwards.
> 
> Rest day anyway.
> 
> Lowering dbol Benjamin, feeling poo and struggled to eat last night - still got 300g Chicken, 200g rice and a scone down me lol
> 
> Oh and serious itchy nip!! Dropping back to 50mg


Makes me feel poo and not want to eat too tbh. Winny not having that effect yet I have to say, although my general feeling of being bloated is probably down to milk which i'm dropping for a few days to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Hayesy

Just popping in to show some scouse love...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> looks like flintys cruise :lol:


Nah, big man doesn't do Tren does he 

Natty anyway


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes me feel poo and not want to eat too tbh. Winny not having that effect yet I have to say, although my general feeling of being bloated is probably down to milk which i'm dropping for a few days to see if it makes a difference.


50mg will do I think, sides outweighing isn't worth it!

I'll give winny a crack in a few months I reckon. Seems to be good for you mate 

Milk is for winners!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 50mg will do I think, sides outweighing isn't worth it!
> 
> I'll give winny a crack in a few months I reckon. Seems to be good for you mate
> 
> Milk is for winners!!


Milk is for babies, real men drink beer - Arnold

:lol:

Winny is the dog bits mate, shoulders, arms and chest all feeling big and hard from recent sessions. I think I may have found my favourite oral aas 

Looking forward to hitting legs tomorrow and seeing how that goes


----------



## Hayesy

Ginger Ben said:


> Milk is for babies, real men drink beer - Arnold
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Winny is the dog bits mate, shoulders, arms and chest all feeling big and hard from recent sessions. I think I may have found my favourite oral aas
> 
> Looking forward to hitting legs tomorrow and seeing how that goes


Used winny orals in the past and i was stiff as a motherfuker, everything was snapppin and crackin.

i may take the plunge and get some test prop at the wkend....thoughts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hayesy said:


> Used winny orals in the past and i was stiff as a motherfuker, everything was snapppin and crackin.
> 
> i may take the plunge and get some test prop at the wkend....thoughts


I'm not sure about prop tbh, I ran it eod for a few weeks at the start of this cycle as a kick start but was also running 60mg dbol a day so hard to know what effect the prop had. I think the dbol made me feel poo so I didn't get the quick "high" of being on that prop is meant to give.


----------



## Hayesy

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not sure about prop tbh, I ran it eod for a few weeks at the start of this cycle as a kick start but was also running 60mg dbol a day so hard to know what effect the prop had. I think the dbol made me feel poo so I didn't get the quick "high" of being on that prop is meant to give.


Used Dbol only for my 1st ever cycle when i didn't know any better, years ago, i swelled up like balloon haha...


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 2g Test
> 
> 1g Tren
> 
> 1g Mast
> 
> 20iu GH Pre Bed
> 
> 100mg dbol
> 
> 100mg Winny
> 
> Now if you believe that, your a raging ginger homosexual
> 
> Dbol and Proviron mate


Not enough gear there mate, need to up it if want any gains whatsoever! Double them all for a start and add in some Slin! Oh and eat 1-2 cow's per day... ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hayesy said:


> Used Dbol only for my 1st ever cycle when i didn't know any better, years ago, i swelled up like balloon haha...


Lol, still spot loads of lads in the gym looking like that poor sods, still, we've all done it :lol:

I would give them some advice but I don't want them to know I'm not natty...... :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, still spot loads of lads in the gym looking like that poor sods, still, we've all done it :lol:
> 
> I would give them some advice but I don't want them to know I'm not natty...... :whistling:


Haha plenty of gym liars about in my place.....


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Off to work, hopefully I'll get off early and I can get a session in.

It'll be legs 

Proviron must have well and truly kicked in, thought I'd píssed all inside the Miss's lol 

Yesterday food was all good, just missed one shake. Had a well nice steak for dinner 

Usual food today. Feeling bigger again and I am not feeling flat when I wake up so I'm happy with that!

I'll weigh in again on Sunday and see what the damage is :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Off to work, hopefully I'll get off early and I can get a session in.
> 
> It'll be legs
> 
> Proviron must have well and truly kicked in, thought I'd píssed all inside the Miss's lol
> 
> Yesterday food was all good, just missed one shake. Had a well nice steak for dinner
> 
> Usual food today. Feeling bigger again and I am not feeling flat when I wake up so I'm happy with that!
> 
> I'll weigh in again on Sunday and see what the damage is :beer:


Morning fat boy


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning fat boy


Morning slim


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 2 done benders 

Just realised I've left my trainers at home, 'doh!!

So home, then Gym later lol


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Meal 2 done benders
> 
> Just realised I've left my trainers at home, 'doh!!
> 
> So home, then Gym later lol


Whats your plan for legs Rob?


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Whats your plan for legs Rob?


Well, I'm fancying Squats. Not atg, so I'll bang a bench under me and go just below parallel 

That's providing I can get a rack lol


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 done 

Approx 1700 cals done already :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weighing in day tomorrow, be interesting to see if it's changed this week or not! Deffo need to increase cardio a bit as getting a bit porky!! You noticing much in the way of fat gain?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Weighing in day tomorrow, be interesting to see if it's changed this week or not! Deffo need to increase cardio a bit as getting a bit porky!! You noticing much in the way of fat gain?


Will be good to see if the winny has had an effect on the weight!

Haha, yes I am mate. Suppose dropping these cals and stopping cardio isn't wise 

I will do some cardio today


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Will be good to see if the winny has had an effect on the weight!
> 
> Haha, yes I am mate. Suppose dropping these cals and stopping cardio isn't wise
> 
> I will do some cardio today


Yes, I'm interested to see what the scales say, although they tell lies so shall take it with a pinch of salt. I deffo need to up the cardio, the dog walking is all well and good but it's no match for 4000+ cals a day lol


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, I'm interested to see what the scales say, although they tell lies so shall take it with a pinch of salt. I deffo need to up the cardio, the dog walking is all well and good but it's no match for 4000+ cals a day lol


Walk the dogs longer, not just around the corner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Walk the dogs longer, not just around the corner


He's only little! lol, gets 30 mins twice a day which is more cardio than I've done in years pmsl. Might try and make it to the gym twice a week for an hour from now on though, should do really. Might even go tomorrow!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> He's only little! lol, gets 30 mins twice a day which is more cardio than I've done in years pmsl. Might try and make it to the gym twice a week for an hour from now on though, should do really. Might even go tomorrow!


I find lunch time cardio is great use of the time, just a 40 min speed/power walk is great. Might not be as good for you as you work from home, but maybe just up the walking pace when you take the dog out.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Well, I'm fancying Squats. Not atg, so I'll bang a bench under me and go just below parallel
> 
> That's providing I can get a rack lol


Smash in the heavy weight on the box/bench squats, I find them mentally easier as know if you fail you just sat on a bench and no worries... thus you can go heavier...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Smash in the heavy weight on the box/bench squats, I find them mentally easier as know if you fail you just sat on a bench and no worries... thus you can go heavier...


Only thing i will be smashing is the other half!

Got in at 4, feeling shít all bunged up and stuff so thrown a load of pills down my neck lol

So I'm not going to the gym to do an half ar?ed session!


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me, I'm sweating like Biglbs under flubs bed!! 

Had 5g of vit c with lemsip, I'll sweat this bugger out.

Miss's said I look shocking pmsl

Oh, took this when I got in. Still feeling full, appetite is fine :beer:



Snug shirt


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Feck me, I'm sweating like Biglbs under flubs bed!!
> 
> Had 5g of vit c with lemsip, I'll sweat this bugger out.
> 
> Miss's said I look shocking pmsl
> 
> Oh, took this when I got in. Still feeling full, appetite is fine :beer:
> 
> View attachment 113853
> 
> 
> Snug shirt


Pmsl buy shirts the right size you ken doll


----------



## Heath

dutch_scott said:


> Quick one
> 
> Too late for vit c if ill it's a prevention not cure
> 
> What that dose will do is act as a mild diuretic
> 
> Water loss when ill is a huge issue as body must be fully hydrated to function and the immune system will be compromised of dehydrating
> 
> So using vit c when ill is actually a bad thing
> 
> Vit e u want now with electrolytes


Really glad I read this after taking 2g vit c for the man flu!!


----------



## Heath

I recommend brandy rob


----------



## onthebuild

MutantX said:


> I recommend brandy rob


X2


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl buy shirts the right size you ken doll


Don't get jelly G1 



dutch_scott said:


> Quick one
> 
> Too late for vit c if ill it's a prevention not cure
> 
> What that dose will do is act as a mild diuretic
> 
> Water loss when ill is a huge issue as body must be fully hydrated to function and the immune system will be compromised of dehydrating
> 
> So using vit c when ill is actually a bad thing
> 
> Vit e u want now with electrolytes


Thanks Scott


----------



## TELBOR

MutantX said:


> I recommend brandy rob


Lol. I think an early night is needed!

Push session needed tomorrow 

*edit - Pull session


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Rob.


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Rob.


Morning mate!

Morning everyone 

Well i do feel plop, bloody coughing, sniffling, sneezing and blooming headaches! Grrrr.


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning sleck erse


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Morning everyone
> 
> Well i do feel plop, bloody coughing, sniffling, sneezing and blooming headaches! Grrrr.


Take some time out mate, rest and re-cooperate. I'd leave the gym alone today and tomorrow, maybe hit it at the weekend.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Take some time out mate, rest and re-cooperate. I'd leave the gym alone today and tomorrow, maybe hit it at the weekend.


I'm taking today off, see how I am tomorrow.

Damn man flu lol

Appetite is still good though, so I'll keep eating 

Had usual Weetabix, milk and whey.

200g turkey Mince and 150g Rice

Just about to have a shake with Soreen lol

May have to buy some red bull or monster, just to get me through the day lol


----------



## luther1

mtfu


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> mtfu


See I'm gaining weight as well as you do at the moment mate. 1lb in a week!?!?! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> *I'm taking today off*, see how I am tomorrow.
> 
> Damn man flu lol
> 
> Appetite is still good though, so I'll keep eating
> 
> Had usual Weetabix, milk and whey.
> 
> 200g turkey Mince and 150g Rice
> 
> Just about to have a shake with Soreen lol
> 
> May have to buy some red bull or monster, just to get me through the day lol


story of ur life 

whats up wi ya?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> story of ur life
> 
> whats up wi ya?


Got pussyitis


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> See I'm gaining weight as well as you do at the moment mate. 1lb in a week!?!?! pmsl


2lb for me tubby,and im natty


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 2lb for me tubby,and im natty


Cruising counts as being natty now does it...the lines are that blurred lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cruising counts as being natty now does it...the lines are that blurred lol


everythings a blur to me,snoops chewed my fcuking glasses,fact


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> story of ur life
> 
> whats up wi ya?


Lol, I'm still at work ya cúnt!

Only a hobby so I don't give two hoots 

Read back an you'll see, man flu lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Feck me, I'm sweating like Biglbs under flubs bed!!
> 
> Had 5g of vit c with lemsip, I'll sweat this bugger out.
> 
> Miss's said I look shocking pmsl
> 
> Oh, took this when I got in. Still feeling full, appetite is fine :beer:
> 
> View attachment 113853
> 
> 
> Snug shirt


looking big here ya fat ersed ferrit x


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'm still at work ya cúnt!
> 
> Only a hobby so I don't give two hoots
> 
> *Read back an you'll see*, man flu lol


the only thing u wanted me to see was ur painted on shirt :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> the only thing u wanted me to see was ur painted on shirt :lol:


Lol. Can't beat a spray on, that was loose 1st week of January :beer:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Can't beat a spray on, that was loose 1st week of January :beer:


january 2008


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> january 2008


I was skinny fat then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> january 2008


Haha


----------



## TELBOR

Food is all good today, do I count cough sweets into my macros pmsl

I'm gonna prep my food as soon as I get home then go to bed after dinner lol

That's how I roll


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good plan I reckon mate, load up on lemsip or your drug of choice and get your head down


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan I reckon mate, load up on lemsip or your drug of choice and get your head down


Defo will!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

What a wànk nights sleep. How can I feel worse lol

More throats sweets I think and I'll nail some chest eaze in through out the day as breathing feels like a chore!!

Grrrrrr


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate. Rob my phone is knackered got to try and sort it tody may be in for repair and i havent got another phone, just so you know if you trying to get in touch..

hopefully they will sort me a temp phone out today so i can at least text or call bro !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate. Rob my phone is knackered got to try and sort it tody may be in for repair and i havent got another phone, just so you know if you trying to get in touch..
> 
> hopefully they will sort me a temp phone out today so i can at least text or call bro !!


Ok mate,

Bloody things!! I'll catch you later


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning Rob..... Just MTFU


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite greetin puss x


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> What a wànk nights sleep. How can I feel worse lol
> 
> More throats sweets I think and I'll nail some chest eaze in through out the day as breathing feels like a chore!!
> 
> Grrrrrr


 morning mate ....not slept hardly meself last night , puttin it down to cutting carbs even more plus the fact that tren has that effect too ....fat is coming off tho so it's all good , well apart from the starving hunger :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good Morning Rob..... Just MTFU


Morning! It's man flu, so I'll milk it - I'm dying 



loganator said:


> morning mate ....not slept hardly meself last night , puttin it down to cutting carbs even more plus the fact that tren has that effect too ....fat is coming off tho so it's all good , well apart from the starving hunger :lol:


Gotta love Tren !! Still número uno imo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ken, hope you shift this soon ya pussy x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ken, hope you shift this soon ya pussy x


It will clear for Monday I bet lol

Sat on my behind all weekend probably!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It will clear for Monday I bet lol
> 
> Sat on my behind all weekend probably!


Not always a bad thing mate, enjoy the rest and eat!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not always a bad thing mate, enjoy the rest and eat!


I know, still got appetite which is good!!

Going training with flinty later, can't let him down. So I'll get stimmed off my face to get it done


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know, still got appetite which is good!!
> 
> Going training with flinty later, can't let him down. So I'll get stimmed off my face to get it done


Dig that halo out  I know you've still got it you little rascal :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dig that halo out  I know you've still got it you little rascal :lol:


That would be nice lol

But I have none. Imagine that with your winny!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That would be nice lol
> 
> But I have none. Imagine that with your winny!!


lol full beast mode  GROW MOTHER FVCKER GROW!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol full beast mode  GROW MOTHER FVCKER GROW!! :lol:


I reckon that would be an awesome stack!!

Just hit 10,000k miles in the car, had it 11 weeks this week lol

900 miles a week. No wonder I'm tired lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvckig hell that's some mileage!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvckig hell that's some mileage!!


Yeah it's a few lol


----------



## TELBOR

Haven't made it to the gym with the big guy.

Was still sat in front of my laptop with work shizzle at 5.30 and I knew I'd not make it across.

Work tomorrow too so that's a session with him down the pan 

I'm gonna go solo to blow off some cob webs.

In other news, some random bird I used to work with decided to start texting me today..... Not just "hello hope your well" stuff either :lol: :wink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Picsofherratornobirdyouusedtoworkwithsendingyoutexts


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Picsofherratornobirdyouusedtoworkwithsendingyoutexts


Pmsl

I'll text it you , make sure your Miss's doesn't grab your phone lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Haven't made it to the gym with the big guy.
> 
> Was still sat in front of my laptop with work shizzle at 5.30 and I knew I'd not make it across.
> 
> Work tomorrow too so that's a session with him down the pan
> 
> I'm gonna go solo to blow off some cob webs.
> 
> In other news, some random bird I used to work with decided to start texting me today..... Not just "hello hope your well" stuff either :lol: :wink:


Was it 'you're a jumped up c0ck sucker who takes it up the Gary and I want to puke on your ugly Simon Weston look-a-like face'?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Get on with it then I'm sat here nursing a semi pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Was it 'you're a jumped up c0ck sucker who takes it up the Gary and I want to puke on your ugly Simon Weston look-a-like face'?


Exactly that! I'll text you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get on with it then I'm sat here nursing a semi pmsl


Lol. That's normal isn't it


----------



## luther1

Went to marks and spencer the other day and bought a nice new duvet set,fcuking dog has taken one of Jens shoes upstairs(purple swede) and chewed it to death on my bed.the purple dye mixed with saliva has given my duvet a whole new look.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Went to marks and spencer the other day and bought a nice new duvet set,fcuking dog has taken one of Jens shoes upstairs(purple swede) and chewed it to death on my bed.the purple dye mixed with saliva has given my duvet a whole new look.


Pmsl, that little sh1t needs a boot where his knackers used to be


----------



## jon-kent

You filthy fcuking cnut !......................whats she said ? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Went to marks and spencer the other day and bought a nice new duvet set,fcuking dog has taken one of Jens shoes upstairs(purple swede) and chewed it to death on my bed.the purple dye mixed with saliva has given my duvet a whole new look.


Take it back lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You filthy fcuking cnut !......................whats she said ? :lol:


Pmsl!

It's not me lol

Text came in and I didn't even have the number :lol:

Benjamin has seen what the crack is


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> It's not me lol
> 
> Text came in and I didn't even have the number :lol:
> 
> Benjamin has seen what the crack is


Lol so your keeping your phone on you now and putting it on silent haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Lol so your keeping your phone on you now and putting it on silent haha


I've just rolled in from the gym and the house is empty, so it's not on silent yet pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I've just rolled in from the gym and the house is empty, so it's not on silent yet pmsl


Time to crack one off mate ! Then once you have you wont want anything to do with her lol......until a while later ! Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> It's not me lol
> 
> Text came in and I didn't even have the number :lol:
> 
> Benjamin has seen what the crack is


There's one of her crack too??


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Time to crack one off mate ! Then once you have you wont want anything to do with her lol......until a while later ! Haha


Nah, Miss's will be in later and she's all I'm bothered about 

If someone wants to send me pics, then so be it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> There's one of her crack too??


Nah, just the one I sent ya lol


----------



## biglbs

Evening ya lump,,,


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Nah, Miss's will be in later and she's all I'm bothered about
> 
> If someone wants to send me pics, then so be it


Lol, training day on now itv 4 ! Awesome film !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Lol, training day on now itv 4 ! Awesome film !


Good lad!! I'm on it. Love that film.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Evening ya lump,,,


Lol. Lump, lump with no strength!


----------



## biglbs

Everything comes to those who wait buddy!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Everything comes to those who wait buddy!


True mate, CNS is hammered big time.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> True mate, CNS is hammered big time.


Have a Kitkat and recoup?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Have a Kitkat and recoup?


Aye. Chilling as soon as I finish work tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Off to work, CBA but needs must!

It's only till mid morning, just doing it to make sure I hit my bonus lol

Have a good day everyone!! X


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Off to work, CBA but needs must!
> 
> It's only till mid morning, just doing it to make sure I hit my bonus lol
> 
> Have a good day everyone!! X


Morning mate. Work on a Saturday sucks. Have a good one anyway mate.


----------



## Davey666

Morning slave... Fook work off and rest


----------



## jon-kent

"King kong aint got sh1t on me !"


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> "King kong aint got sh1t on me !"


"Does she have a licker license!"

I use that daily tbh :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> "Does she have a licker license!"
> 
> I use that daily tbh :lol:


Did you watch it last night ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Did you watch it last night ?


About 30 mins, was tired lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> About 30 mins, was tired lol


**** :wink:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Sexy :wink:


Aww, you think?!

Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Aww, you think?!
> 
> Pmsl


Deffo


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fùck-wits!

Usual weekend, eat usual, chicken chicken and more chicken!

But forgive me.... I had a bag of prawn cocktail crisps 

About over the man flu. Just some sniffles which I'll sweat out later on a cardio session.

The diet needs addressing, too much wheat from wraps and Weetabix so I'm reigning that in a little and upping the cardio.

I feel big, but so does my tummy lol. Look watery, look bloated.

@gingerben and @flinty90 have seen a pic of the damage, here it is;



Poo pic, but you get the gist!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Morning fùck-wits!
> 
> Usual weekend, eat usual, chicken chicken and more chicken!
> 
> But forgive me.... I had a bag of prawn cocktail crisps
> 
> About over the man flu. Just some sniffles which I'll sweat out later on a cardio session.
> 
> The diet needs addressing, too much wheat from wraps and Weetabix so I'm reigning that in a little and upping the cardio.
> 
> I feel big, but so does my tummy lol. Look watery, look bloated.
> 
> @gingerben and @flinty90 have seen a pic of the damage, here it is;
> 
> View attachment 114302
> 
> 
> Poo pic, but you get the gist!


Nothing to worry about there mate, looking big. Been on dandilion root a few days now and I've noticed the difference. Give it a go to help with water but make sure you drink plenty, I've had a really knotted stomach if I dehydrate a bit.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nothing to worry about there mate, looking big. Been on dandilion root a few days now and I've noticed the difference. Give it a go to help with water but make sure you drink plenty, I've had a really knotted stomach if I dehydrate a bit.


That's good to hear mate, I was going to see how that was going on.

Stomach being knotted doesn't sound ideal but so long as you keep the water going in sounds like you onto a winner


----------



## jon-kent

Black and white photo you arty ****


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Black and white photo you arty ****


I get my inspiration from @Sweat lol

I'm albino as fook mate lol. Sunbed later, 6 mins of vitamin D


----------



## Davey666

Alrighty Roberto... Looking good in ya pic... You trying for some 3d abs


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Alrighty Roberto... Looking good in ya pic... You trying for some 3d abs


Afternoon brother!

Pah! I could have some 3d abs in 8 weeks if I wanted 

I think I've done abs/core about 5 times this year.

Might do some today actually lol :beer:


----------



## Davey666

Some nice shape in your shoulders and bi's, chest looking good too :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Some nice shape in your shoulders and bi's, chest looking good too :thumbup1:


Aww thanks bro, hopefully drop a little water this week as they'll look better


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning fùck-wits!
> 
> Usual weekend, eat usual, chicken chicken and more chicken!
> 
> But forgive me.... I had a bag of prawn cocktail crisps
> 
> About over the man flu. Just some sniffles which I'll sweat out later on a cardio session.
> 
> The diet needs addressing, too much wheat from wraps and Weetabix so I'm reigning that in a little and upping the cardio.
> 
> I feel big, but so does my tummy lol. Look watery, look bloated.
> 
> @gingerben and @flinty90 have seen a pic of the damage, here it is;
> 
> View attachment 114302
> 
> 
> Poo pic, but you get the gist!


thought id walked into sweats journo for a sec  looking good mate, belly looks fine imo...still some abs showing too. i like my bloated belly tho when bulking....power gut


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> thought id walked into sweats journo for a sec  looking good mate, belly looks fine imo...still some abs showing too. i like my bloated belly tho when bulking....power gut


Nah, sweat is king of Instagram lol

Haha, power gut 

Just going for a cardio session in 10 mins. 3d Abs here i come pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy zumba


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy zumba


Gay


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Gay


You rang...... Lol

Treadmill done, 2 things to note. Knees are fùcked, ankles are worse! They feel really brittle?



60 mins

8k

500+ cals

Impressive.... Not really lol

Hopefully sweated this cold away and cleared the lungs out 

Bit of core work done, shake done and now I'm starving


----------



## Another Excuse

What has happened to you!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You rang...... Lol
> 
> Treadmill done, 2 things to note. Knees are fùcked, ankles are worse! They feel really brittle?
> 
> View attachment 114325
> 
> 
> 60 mins
> 
> 8k
> 
> 500+ cals
> 
> Impressive.... Not really lol
> 
> Hopefully sweated this cold away and cleared the lungs out
> 
> Bit of core work done, shake done and now I'm starving


Your knees and ankles are fcuked from all the kneeling down and bending over !

Did you run for 60mins ??


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> What has happened to you!


What? Lol.

Just a cardio session, no lifting till tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Your knees and ankles are fcuked from all the kneeling down and bending over !
> 
> Did you run for 60mins ??


Probably pmsl

3mins run, 1 min walk blah blah blah


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Probably pmsl
> 
> 3mins run, 1 min walk blah blah blah


Thats good mate ! I did some hill sprints on the treadmill this morning.

Incline - 12 speed - 12, 30secs on 30secs off.

Did about 5 sets lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thats good mate ! I did some hill sprints on the treadmill this morning.
> 
> Incline - 12 speed - 12, 30secs on 30secs off.
> 
> Did about 5 sets lol


Bet that soon fùcked you up!

I was running at 11, jog at 7


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Bet that soon fùcked you up!
> 
> I was running at 11, jog at 7


Yeah its horrible mate, good man ! Gonna go for a proper run tonight ! Nothing better than running at about 10pm ! No fcuker about and its peacefull


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah its horrible mate, good man ! Gonna go for a proper run tonight ! Nothing better than running at about 10pm ! No fcuker about and its peacefull


Yeah nothing beats a 10pm peaceful rape 

Enjoy lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I get my inspiration from @Sweat lol
> 
> I'm albino as fook mate lol. Sunbed later, 6 mins of vitamin D


LMAO, all about the B&W photo's mate when you are pasty... my fave trick! 

Reps for the progress, looking to be putting on some nice size.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, all about the B&W photo's mate when you are pasty... my fave trick!
> 
> Reps for the progress, looking to be putting on some nice size.


Thanks mate 

Morning all.

Been awake since 3.30, knees....... Fùck me they hurt lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cardio?! You've changed.

Mornin bud


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Cardio?! You've changed.
> 
> Mornin bud


Lol, gotta mix it up mate 

Morning :beer:


----------



## Davey666

Good morning buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning abs


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good morning buddy :thumbup1:


Morning big guy!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning abs


Morning G1!

Abs are ruined from the 10 mins core work lol

Back session later, providing I get off from work early


----------



## Another Excuse

Have a good back session... Ease of the core work! You already have abs from no core work you jammy sod let me try and catch up first before you get better!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning G1!
> 
> Abs are ruined from the 10 mins core work lol
> 
> Back session later, providing I get off from work early


Sack off work mate, go on the dole and then train 24 7, good plan yeah?


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Have a good back session... Ease of the core work! You already have abs from no core work you jammy sod let me try and catch up first before you get better!


Ha! I may try and get some 3d ones


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Sack off work mate, go on the dole and then train 24 7, good plan yeah?


Hmmmm, not sure I'd be mentally stable pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Done!

En route to smash my back in 

We have a new machine at the gym that came in last week, it's basically a vertical rope machine so you pull, pull, pull and pull lol

Has different tensions etc.

I'm going to use it wrap the session up.

Plan is;

Bent over rows

Light deads

Lat pull downs

Rope machine

Simple


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Done!
> 
> En route to smash my back in
> 
> We have a new machine at the gym that came in last week, it's basically a vertical rope machine so you pull, pull, pull and pull lol
> 
> Has different tensions etc.
> 
> I'm going to use it wrap the session up.
> 
> Plan is;
> 
> Bent over rows
> 
> Light deads
> 
> Lat pull downs
> 
> Rope machine
> 
> Simple


They are awesome mate! start on lowest setting, do 100m, then up it do another 100m etc until the highest setting, then come back down! You will be ruined and have arms like tree trunks............well ok lollypop sticks but even so they will be pumped!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are awesome mate! start on lowest setting, do 100m, then up it do another 100m etc until the highest setting, then come back down! You will be ruined and have arms like tree trunks............well ok lollypop sticks but even so they will be pumped!


I like it!!

Haha, beats pipe cleaners I suppose


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I like it!!
> 
> Haha, beats pipe cleaners I suppose


They had one in the Pure I used to use occasionally in Wandsworth, really good for finishing a session, totally destroys your arms


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Hmmmm, not sure I'd be mentally stable pmsl


Are you now :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They had one in the Pure I used to use occasionally in Wandsworth, really good for finishing a session, totally destroys your arms


Yeah that's the plan to fry everything off 



Davey666 said:


> Are you now :whistling:


Nope! Life would be boring if I was "normal" :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Afternoon guys,thought i would hide in here as some skinny cvnt is in my journalmg:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Afternoon guys,thought i would hide in here as some skinny cvnt is in my journalmg:


Lol, I've just left


----------



## TELBOR

Back is ruined!!

Did as planned except deads, too many slags using the racks and bars.

Bent Over EZ Bar Rows

15x30kg+ bar

15x60kg+ bar

12x90kg+ bar

30x30kg+ bar

Lat Pull Downs Medium Grip

12x45kg

12x59kg

10x66kg

Underhand Close Grip

12x39kg

Close Grip Seated Row Machine

12x39kg

12x45kg

10x66kg

Rope Pull Down Machine

[email protected] 1

[email protected] 2

[email protected] 3

[email protected] 4

[email protected] 5

[email protected] 6

[email protected] 4

[email protected] 3

[email protected] 2

[email protected] 1

1,000ft Done. Oh my god it's amazing lol





Top Pulley concentrates more on Lats so left it there, Forearm and Bicep pump is crazy!

Sweating like a cùnt at the end lol Defo will use this each session.

Reverse Grip Barbell Curls

15x15kgx3

Too much peak in bicep so I need to crack on with these to stretch the buggers out!!

Done.

Enjoyed that :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> They had one in the Pure I used to use occasionally in Wandsworth, really good for finishing a session, totally destroys your arms


I sh1t you not, at the Puregym in Leeds I witnessed two guys break that machine by having a kind of tugofwar on it!

One pulling it down the other pulling it up!

Absolute morons.


----------



## Another Excuse

Nice mate. That rope machine looks good!


----------



## biglbs

Looks fun that!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I sh1t you not, at the Puregym in Leeds I witnessed two guys break that machine by having a kind of tugofwar on it!
> 
> One pulling it down the other pulling it up!
> 
> Absolute morons.


FFS I'm in Leeds Friday night, are they all like that


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Nice mate. That rope machine looks good!


Very good mate, upper body is ruined! Very pumped from it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> I sh1t you not, at the Puregym in Leeds I witnessed two guys break that machine by having a kind of tugofwar on it!
> 
> One pulling it down the other pulling it up!
> 
> Absolute morons.


 @flinty90 and @R0BLET .....


----------



## loganator

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> @flinty90 and @R0BLET .....


Rumbled!!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> FFS I'm in Leeds Friday night, are they all like that


99% lol


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> 99% lol


Oh.

On a stag do, well, I'm showing my face for a while lol

So I suppose the group will fit in


----------



## TELBOR

@Sweat.... How's this


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @Sweat.... How's this
> 
> View attachment 114442


You need some triceps


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You need some triceps


Agreed! They aren't too bad though lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Oh.
> 
> On a stag do, well, I'm showing my face for a while lol
> 
> So I suppose the group will fit in


You wearing your Ken doll shirt?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You wearing your Ken doll shirt?


Shirt? Nah, I don't wear shirts outside of work lol

Probably an XS t-shirt of some sort 

Anywho, Morning all!

Meeting today, so slack day. Just gotta sit, listen and do some presentations blah blah blah

Happy days.

Legs are still in bits lol. Didn't help going for a walk last night with the Miss's.

Have a good one ye old farts


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> @Sweat.... How's this
> 
> View attachment 114442


LMAO, I am now the person to consult on B&W! Haha.

The photo looks great mate, good pose. That side chest pose is one of my weakest, think it is because I lack the aforementioned "Chest" that is required in a side Chest pose...

Your's looks great though, keep it up mate!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Shirt? Nah, I don't wear shirts outside of work lol
> 
> Probably an XS t-shirt of some sort
> 
> Anywho, Morning all!
> 
> Meeting today, so slack day. Just gotta sit, listen and do some presentations blah blah blah
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> Legs are still in bits lol. Didn't help going for a walk last night with the Miss's.
> 
> Have a good one ye old farts


Knee's still playing up post the CV mate?

Tried the usual, CLO/Fish Oil, Anti Inflammatories and Glucosamine? None of them are instant acting but might help for future of course.

Or just get on high doses of Deca... that'll lube the joints...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Knee's still playing up post the CV mate?
> 
> Tried the usual, CLO/Fish Oil, Anti Inflammatories and Glucosamine? None of them are instant acting but might help for future of course.
> 
> Or just get on high doses of Deca... that'll lube the joints...


Yeah they bloody are! Ankles feel on verge in snapping lol.

I've upped my rda to double lol

Haha, I best order some Deca 

And yes mate, you are the B&W photo Editor in Chief :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Yeah they bloody are! Ankles feel on verge in snapping lol.
> 
> I've upped my rda to double lol
> 
> Haha, I best order some Deca
> 
> And yes mate, you are the B&W photo Editor in Chief :lol:


http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/fish-oil-1100mg-p516/

I take 5 of these a day. Seems to be ok.


----------



## Davey666

Morning Robster


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning Robster


Morning stud!

Currently sat in M1 Northbound traffic


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alright abs, get fish oil caps from ebay. I take about 15 a day which is about 4g of active ingredients. No joint issues at all even on winny


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright abs, get fish oil caps from ebay. I take about 15 a day which is about 4g of active ingredients. No joint issues at all even on winny


15 lol, just get bigger capsules, mine hold 1100mg oil each... so 5.5g and all good!

Have to keep number of tablets/capsules down, is stupid otherwise, like 1 bazillion each day!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> 15 lol, just get bigger capsules, mine hold 1100mg oil each... so 5.5g and all good!
> 
> Have to keep number of tablets/capsules down, is stupid otherwise, like 1 bazillion each day!


Mine are 1000mg each too but its the level of active ingredient that is important. Most are actually only around 300mg per 1000mg unless you get the super strong ones but they are really expensive.


----------



## TELBOR

Cheers lads, I'll get some ordered.

Just had lunch, veg chilli and rice the a shepherds pie 

Not a single cake has passed my lips this time. Just a plate of fruit


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Cheers lads, I'll get some ordered.
> 
> Just had lunch, veg chilli and rice the a shepherds pie
> 
> Not a single cake has passed my lips this time. Just a plate of fruit


Are you sure!! I bet your glovebox in the car looks like this


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Are you sure!! I bet your glovebox in the car looks like this
> 
> View attachment 114535


Lol. I take some cake ..... For the kids


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> 15 lol, just get bigger capsules, mine hold 1100mg oil each... so 5.5g and all good!
> 
> Have to keep number of tablets/capsules down, is stupid otherwise, like 1 bazillion each day!


I have 1g Cod liver oil tabs too,i take upto 30/day with non carb protein drink...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all.

Busy day today, so I doubt I'll train unless I go later on at night.

Not sure yet, I'll do about 4 hours driving today so I'll see lol

I'll be training with @flinty90 Saturday morning, I'll see how the 'gret lump is getting on :lol:

Meal 1 done and just waiting on the chicken to finish cooking and I'm outta here.

Have a good one!!


----------



## biglbs

Drive safe buddy..Tell @flinty he smells of old ladies socks....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Drive safe buddy..Tell @flinty he smells of old ladies socks....


Lol, will do


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Busy day today, so I doubt I'll train unless I go later on at night.
> 
> Not sure yet, I'll do about 4 hours driving today so I'll see lol
> 
> I'll be training with @flinty90 Saturday morning, I'll see how the 'gret lump is getting on :lol:
> 
> Meal 1 done and just waiting on the chicken to finish cooking and I'm outta here.
> 
> Have a good one!!


Train while driving mate...

You can:

-Tense and hold abs for 1 min, followed by holding a vacumn pose for 2 mins. Repeat 3-5 times. Good for your abs.

-Get some strong grippers and worst on grip strength / forearm

-Have cheeky tug as way of cardio...

All out of idea's but your welcome for the above belters...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Drive safe buddy..Tell @flinty he smells of *big lb's c0ck*....


Oh no... not again...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Train while driving mate...
> 
> You can:
> 
> -Tense and hold abs for 1 min, followed by holding a vacumn pose for 2 mins. Repeat 3-5 times. Good for your abs.
> 
> -Get some strong grippers and worst on grip strength / forearm
> 
> -Have cheeky tug as way of cardio...
> 
> All out of idea's but your welcome for the above belters...


You could also set your car to cruise control and jump out of it and run next to it. Make sure you're on a straight road as if its not you could crash on a corner and that would not be good.

You could also have road rage with a big burly trucker. When you KO him with your kung fu skills, you could then bench press him, shoulder press him, rape him, squat him, the lot


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> You could also set your car to cruise control and jump out of it and run next to it. Make sure you're on a straight road as if its not you could crash on a corner and that would not be good.
> 
> You could also have road rage with a big burly trucker. When you KO him with your kung fu skills, you could then bench press him, shoulder press him, rape him, squat him, the lot


You a personal trainer mate?!

If not get into it, some really great idea's there... Dutch Scott has some serious competition in you mate!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> You a personal trainer mate?!
> 
> If not get into it, some really great idea's there... Dutch Scott has some serious competition in you mate!


I am mate but its all a big secret, even my client's don't know I'm personally training them. For all you know I could be your PT and you don't even know.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I am mate but its all a big secret, even my client's don't know I'm personally training them. For all you know I could be your PT and you don't even know.


If you are, pull your fooking finger out and get me a good body then!!


----------



## Davey666

Morning Rob :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> If you are, pull your fooking finger out and get me a good body then!!


Erm look at the changes you've made already champ. All down to me, you just didnt know it


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> If you are, pull your fooking finger out and get me a good body then!!


You probably think you look shíte your that much off your face on Tren pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning Rob :thumbup1:


Morning brother!!


----------



## jon-kent

Morning ****wit


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning ****wit


Good morning you slag!

Just woke up I take it? Bender!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Good morning you slag!
> 
> Just woke up I take it? Bender!


Haha fcuk off im back from the gym !! Shoulders, rower and treadmill and 1 meal down :tt2:

Just for you my little gay friend !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuk off im back from the gym !! Shoulders, rower and treadmill and 1 meal down :tt2:
> 
> Just for you my little gay friend !


Meal 1! Best get eating 

Oooooh, I like that . Looks a solid core workout :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Meal 1! Best get eating
> 
> Oooooh, I like that . Looks a solid core workout :lol:


Haha yeah i know, i bet your on meal 4 by now aint ya lol

Lol thought you might mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah i know, i bet your on meal 4 by now aint ya lol
> 
> Lol thought you might mate !


Aye, meal 4 in 5 mins.

Chicken and Rice - rock and roll lifestyle eh?!

No Soreen this week, or wraps lol

Was getting fat!! Back fat came rapidly lol.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Aye, meal 4 in 5 mins.
> 
> Chicken and Rice - rock and roll lifestyle eh?!
> 
> No Soreen this week, or wraps lol
> 
> Was getting fat!! Back fat came rapidly lol.


Lol wish i was having rice with my chicken :sad:

Looking good in your pics though mate at least you still got abs lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Lol wish i was having rice with my chicken :sad:
> 
> Looking good in your pics though mate at least you still got abs lol


Have some, just not many lol

I call them flabs pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Have some, just not many lol
> 
> I call them flabs pmsl


Haha havnt got any, will get some tomorrow to fuel the whooping im gonna put on people in training lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha havnt got any, will get some tomorrow to fuel the whooping im gonna put on people in training lol


Good lad!

I'm craving Soreen now pmsl


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Erm look at the changes you've made already champ. All down to me, you just didnt know it


Oh right, wow, cheers then Liam. Appreciate it mate. How much do I owe you? Bit brassic at the moment with new baby, might have to just offer blowjobs from Roblet as payment, that acceptable?



R0BLET said:


> You probably think you look shíte your that much off your face on Tren pmsl


Tren has no side effects, WHO THE FOOK ARE YOU LOOKING AT, what?! WHen?! Nope, no monsters here, ummm, i'm hungry, lets eat my shoulder...


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello robert  u training tonight?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hello robert  u training tonight?


Hey mate!

Well I left home at 6am, sat nav says home at 7.32 lol

I am pretty tired, but I need a session!!

So I'll go home, wifey is doing me some turkey mince chilli so I'll have that then probably go at 8.30 

Puppy is well cute mate, bet the kids love it.


----------



## Sweat

Did you get a session in last night Rug Muncher?


----------



## Davey666

Morning Rob... You looking forward to the weekend training with Flints?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ar5e bandit, much on today? Apart from womens knickers


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Well I left home at 6am, sat nav says home at 7.32 lol
> 
> I am pretty tired, but I need a session!!
> 
> So I'll go home, wifey is doing me some turkey mince chilli so I'll have that then probably go at 8.30
> 
> Puppy is well cute mate, bet the kids love it.


good stuff mate, did u get that sesh in?

puppy is great mate...Hugo is what we named him  kids love um


----------



## luther1

i think the cnut left home at 3am,drove 1000miles and wont be home til 11pm. hes then got to train,cook and make love,prob wont bother going to bed


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> i think the cnut left home at 3am,drove 1000miles and wont be home til 11pm. hes then got to* train*,cook and *make love*,prob wont bother going to bed


lets call that 5min for both


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon tits!

Having a wànk day, didn't train last night, shíte sleep and the weather is doing my head in.

No training today, sacked one of my best mates stag do off as well so I'm going home and crawling into bed.

That's today sorted.

Have fun


----------



## jon-kent

****ing nonce ****

X


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon tits!
> 
> Having a wànk day, didn't train last night, shíte sleep and the weather is doing my head in.
> 
> No training today, sacked one of my best mates stag do off as well so I'm going home and crawling into bed.
> 
> That's today sorted.
> 
> Have fun


i normally woulda took the p!ss & said ' take it easy mate...your prob overtraining anyway' or ' u dont drink anyway mate...dont think he'll give a fuk tbh'

...but it actually sounds like your having a p!sh week....so i wont say anything x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i normally woulda took the p!ss & said ' take it easy mate...your prob overtraining anyway' or ' u dont drink anyway mate...dont think he'll give a fuk tbh'
> 
> ...but it actually sounds like your having a p!sh week....so i wont say anything x


One weights session this week, good eh?!

Bad day, work as usual, screwing me..... With money again. So CBA anymore .


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> One weights session this week, good eh?!
> 
> Bad day, work as usual, screwing me..... With money again. So CBA anymore .
> 
> View attachment 114813


OI!! WTF is this not training lark?! Work may be sh1t mate but training will make you feel better, use the problems you have at work, get in the gym and smash it


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> One weights session this week, good eh?!
> 
> Bad day, work as usual, screwing me..... With money again. So CBA anymore .
> 
> View attachment 114813


Start doing porn mate ! You might as well earn some money for biting them pillows !


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> One weights session this week, good eh?!
> 
> Bad day, work as usual, screwing me..... With money again. So CBA anymore .
> 
> View attachment 114813





Chelsea said:


> OI!! WTF is this not training lark?! Work may be sh1t mate but training will make you feel better, use the problems you have at work, get in the gym and smash it


x2...gym's the only place i can get away form the fukers i call family


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> OI!! WTF is this not training lark?! Work may be sh1t mate but training will make you feel better, use the problems you have at work, get in the gym and smash it


I'd love to mate, but it just ain't going my way at the moment. Not just work, lots of stuff tbh.

I've frozen my gym membership earlier, basically puts it on hold for 12 weeks.

I'll give it a few weeks to see how I feel.

Toodle Pip :beer:


----------



## Milky

let me know if and when you want to re open it mate.

You have my number :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Ok, it's open again 

Bring on the spam :lol:

Last few post in here were a little depressing.... Work shít, other bits shít and generally plop.

Well, for once in my life I've dealt with it and done something about it lol

So.......

New Job :beer: !!!

New House :beer: !!

Very focused on the gym!!

Sneaking 2 session in each day in when I can !!

Happy days :beer:

Found out about new job today at 5pm, every thing has finally clicked into place.

Company I'm going to work for is brilliant, met the Director yesterday, really down to earth guy. Didn't try and jazz anything up and was crystal clear in what they were and what they do - I like that!

18 months training though, but first 6 is based in an office. So hot meals!!! Yay!!

Bonus..... It's next door to a Pure Gym 

So I have zero excuses.

Just consumed 300g rice and 200g chicken at 6pm, I'll have 100 oats at 7 with whey then go to the gym for 8.

Boulders are being smashed! And some

Arms too 

Time to watch some CT Fletcher I think :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Glad you're back mate, thought every fvcker was in hiding! Been me and biglbs talking to ourselves most of the time :lol:

Congrats on the new job, sounds ideal, have to get some sort of corporate discount wangled at puregym if its right next door!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Glad you're back mate, thought every fvcker was in hiding! Been me and biglbs talking to ourselves most of the time :lol:
> 
> Congrats on the new job, sounds ideal, have to get some sort of corporate discount wangled at puregym if its right next door!


Cheers mate 

Tom always talks to himself lol

They're doing it for £7 a month.... Plus the £11 I already pay lol

That'll do me, open to all branches now for £18, bargain :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Tom always talks to himself lol
> 
> They're doing it for £7 a month.... Plus the £11 I already pay lol
> 
> That'll do me, open to all branches now for £18, bargain :beer:


Unlucky... I pay 16.99 :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Unlucky... I pay 16.99 :whistling:


That's it!! Sacking gym off


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> That's it!! Sacking gym off


New job, you can afford to splash the cash! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> New job, you can afford to splash the cash! :lol:


Lol.

Anyone that knows me can confirm I am a tight àrse!!


----------



## jon-kent

Oi Oi !!!

Be prepared for the sh1t storm of gayness coming your way tomorrow morning sun beam !!

Might double my efforts and give you sh1t over whatsapp as well haha


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Anyone that knows me can confirm I am a tight àrse!!


Ahh no!! I was looking forward to a 'New Job, which Audi should I buy' thread :tt2:


----------



## jon-kent

Oh yeah and congrats on new job and house buddy !

And my gym is £32 ! And im broke so shut the fcuk up lol


----------



## Davey666

Ahh back on it :thumbup1:

Good to see you have over come your problems buddy.


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Oi Oi !!!
> 
> Be prepared for the sh1t storm of gayness coming your way tomorrow morning sun beam !!
> 
> Might double my efforts and give you sh1t over whatsapp as well haha


Always prepared mate lol

You best have been to Morrisons 



onthebuild said:


> Ahh no!! I was looking forward to a 'New Job, which Audi should I buy' thread :tt2:


Pmsl, I'm a big head mate.... Not that big though


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Oh yeah and congrats on new job and house buddy !
> 
> And my gym is £32 ! And im broke so shut the fcuk up lol


Thanks mate 

Lol, but I'm guessing yours is a proper gym plus all the MMA stuff 



Davey666 said:


> Ahh back on it :thumbup1:
> 
> Good to see you have over come your problems buddy.


Thanks mate  About time too!

:beer:


----------



## Davey666

Fook sake come back on pc to read on ur Journal and this is my screen.....


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Fook sake come back on pc to read on ur Journal and this is my screen.....
> 
> View attachment 117381


Pmsl. How ??

I use tapatalk so don't see that stuff.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Lol, but I'm guessing yours is a proper gym plus all the MMA stuff
> 
> Thanks mate  About time too!
> 
> :beer:


No mate i have a seperate place for mma !! But they dont charge me to train !....coz im kind of a big deal :lol: lol

And my morrisons didnt have them drinks :sad: just monster for £1


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. How ??
> 
> I use tapatalk so don't see that stuff.


Not sure. Screen looks ok then when I scroll down it changes lol...


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> No mate i have a seperate place for mma !! But they dont charge me to train !....coz im kind of a big deal :lol: lol
> 
> And my morrisons didnt have them drinks :sad: just monster for £1


Your Morrisons sucks lol

Ah I see, paying in blow jobs still :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Not sure. Screen looks ok then when I scroll down it changes lol...


Weird.....

Is it linked to all the porn you look at lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Your Morrisons sucks lol
> 
> Ah I see, paying in blow jobs still :lol:


Yeah i know mate.

And also in the glory of victory in battle........(but mostly blow jobs haha)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welcome back cock gobbler


----------



## TELBOR

Session done!!

Felt very strong tonight and plenty of stamina so kept going and going lol

Didn't write it down set for set, but here's what exercises I did;

DB Shoulder Press - up to 28kg

DB Side Raises - up to 20kg Partials

Face Pulls - Up to 42k

Lateral Raise Machine - 10 sets of 10 up to 64kg

Kneeling DB Shoulder Press - 10kg to failure (26)

Standing EZ Wide Grip Curls - Superset DB Curls - 4 sets @20kg EZ - 4 sets @12kg

I COMMAND YOU TO GROW!!! 

EZ Bar Skull Crushers - 3 Sets @ 20kg

Rope Pull Downs - 4 Sets @ 32kg

Preacher Curls (machine) - 3 sets @ 50kgx4

Done!

Shake, some work to do, then bed.

Out with gaffa tomorrow, handing in notice pmsl :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Felt "very strong"

db pressed 28's

You know, the days you feel strong you should use that strength....pmsl!!

Good sesh mate, nice variety. Good luck.telling work to do one tomorrow!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Felt "very strong"
> 
> db pressed 28's
> 
> You know, the days you feel strong you should use that strength....pmsl!!
> 
> Good sesh mate, nice variety. Good luck.telling work to do one tomorrow!


Lol, I know what your saying.

Could have pressed plenty more, training solo though.... Knowing my luck I'd go heavy and snap my wrists pmsl

Shoulders are a weak point lol

Was a good session, all about enjoying it 

Haha, can't wait!!

Pic whore time..... Jazzed up for @Sweat


----------



## biglbs

Welcome back you old toilet,no wimping off again,or i swear i will pull your arms off and use them for tooth picks.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Welcome back you old toilet,no wimping off again,or i swear i will pull your arms off and use them for tooth picks.


Pmsl.

Thanks mate 

Tooth picks...... More like walking stick you old fart :lol: :ban:


----------



## Richie186

Nice session mate. Plenty of it too. Looking big in your pic, you've come a long way. Welcome back.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Tooth picks...... More like walking stick you very handsome and strong old fart :lol: :ban:


hmmmm ok


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice session mate. Plenty of it too. Looking big in your pic, you've come a long way. Welcome back.


Thanks Rich. One day I'll be up there with you lot 



biglbs said:


> hmmmm ok


Pmsl. I'll give you that one :wub:


----------



## biglbs

Ftr i realy stink,too much protein me thinks


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:



> Ftr i realy stink,too much protein me thinks
> View attachment 117402


Lol. Nothing wrong with protein farts


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Nothing wrong with protein farts


I am banned from bed until the haze clearsops:


----------



## luther1

Good news about the job rob. Are you straight in on the fries or litter collecting first?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Good news about the job rob. Are you straight in on the fries or litter collecting first?


Wow wow wow!! One step at a time mate...... Toilets first :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow!! One step at a time mate...... Toilets first :lol:


 it's getting worse,perhaps you will clean this up please mate?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> View attachment 117404
> it's getting worse,perhaps you will clean this up please mate?


Pmsl. You wish you had quads like that :lol:

Believe it or not I've just cleaned my bathroom and given the shítter a good spruce


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Not much sleep, oops. Up at 5am and finishing off some computer work, not fun lol

Chicken freshly cooked, never like the smell of it this early :lol:

Rest day today 

Have fun!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I know what your saying.
> 
> Could have pressed plenty more, training solo though.... Knowing my luck I'd go heavy and snap my wrists pmsl
> 
> Shoulders are a weak point lol
> 
> Was a good session, all about enjoying it
> 
> Haha, can't wait!!
> 
> Pic whore time..... Jazzed up for @Sweat
> 
> View attachment 117397


Artisitc and a love heart for a face, wow mate, going all out!!! Put up the B&W one from other day?

Them shoulders can defo press more than 28's, 35's or higher next time!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Artisitc and a love heart for a face, wow mate, going all out!!! Put up the B&W one from other day?
> 
> Them shoulders can defo press more than 28's, 35's or higher next time!!!


Was just for you lol

Which one mate.....?

Yeah I could I reckon, it's getting them up plus the weak wrists pmsl

Gym tops out at 36kg lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Was just for you lol
> 
> Which one mate.....?
> 
> Yeah I could I reckon, it's getting them up plus the weak wrists pmsl
> 
> Gym tops out at 36kg lol


The one with you wearing the elephant c0ck sock, actually put that in MA or something not general forums.

The B&W one you sent of you in the gym ya ***, looked cool.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> The one with you wearing the elephant c0ck sock, actually put that in MA or something not general forums.
> 
> The B&W one you sent of you in the gym ya ***, looked cool.


Pmsl!

This one with @luther1 's vest on


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> This one with @luther1 's vest on
> 
> View attachment 117422


That a slight semi you're sporting there??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That a slight semi you're sporting there??


Lol, nah.

For some reason those bottoms always make me look like that down there pmsl

No wonder I get odd looks


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, nah.
> 
> For some reason those bottoms always make me look like that down there pmsl
> 
> No wonder I get odd looks


Yet you continue to wear them.....pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> This one with @luther1 's vest on
> 
> View attachment 117422


Didn't they have men's vests in the shop?


----------



## Sambuca

and your back!!!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> This one with @luther1 's vest on
> 
> View attachment 117422


Did you rob Jacko before he died for his gloves


----------



## 25434

Morning Roblet...back on board I see....and new job..good luck with it all......and happy weekend..


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yet you continue to wear them.....pmsl


They're comfortable! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Didn't they have men's vests in the shop?


Did they fùck! I boy age 5-6 stuff


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> and your back!!!


Certainly am, well.... Never went, just locked this lol

But all is in full flow again :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Did you rob Jacko before he died for his gloves


Who's bad......? I'm bad 

Pmsl

Don't get jelly of my Gay gloves, Tight vest and revealing trousers!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet...back on board I see....and new job..good luck with it all......and happy weekend..


Hey Flubs!

Thank you, you too  x


----------



## Davey666

Have you finished sucking off the new boss :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Have you finished sucking off the new boss :whistling:


Lol

Was with old boss today, female ..... So no penis


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Was with old boss today, female ..... So no penis


Ohhhh... Did you tell her to stick her job?


----------



## jon-kent

Alright Rob


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Ohhhh... Did you tell her to stick her job?


No lol.

I'll explain later 

Still leaving though :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Alright Rob


Alright còck lover


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> No lol.
> 
> I'll explain later
> 
> Still leaving though :beer:


You bottled it


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> You bottled it


Lol, Nah.

In short I'm giving immediate notice when I get paid 

I can't trust them to pay me correctly so I'm not giving them chance to deduct my wages.


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Lol, Nah.
> 
> In short I'm giving immediate notice when I get paid
> 
> I can't trust them to pay me correctly so I'm not giving them chance to deduct my wages.


Good thinking batfink


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol, Nah.
> 
> In short I'm giving immediate notice when I get paid
> 
> I can't trust them to pay me correctly so I'm not giving them chance to deduct my wages.


Holls owed?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Holls owed?


To me or do I owe them?

Think I'll owe about 2 lol

Fùck em


----------



## TELBOR

Back and Chest tomorrow AM, not flinty so a solo effort :lol:

Was going to go on way home today but thought I best rest and feed my face instead 

So that's what I'm doing!!

New work place sent through contract etc this afternoon, very happy. Especially as he's bumped the salary up and other bits.

Never felt so wanted


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Back and Chest tomorrow AM, not flinty so a solo effort :lol:
> 
> Was going to go on way home today but thought I best rest and feed my face instead
> 
> So that's what I'm doing!!
> 
> New work place sent through contract etc this afternoon, very happy. Especially as he's bumped the salary up and other bits.
> 
> Never felt so wanted


You in notts mate or did I make that up?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> You in notts mate or did I make that up?


I'm in Robin Hood country indeed


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> I'm in Robin Hood country indeed


Thinking of moving there with the Mrs after uni... just how sh1t is it? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:
 

> Thinking of moving there with the Mrs after uni... just how sh1t is it? :lol:


Tbh mate I'm about 25 mins from Nottingham itself, I'm closer to Derby lol

Same as most places, has good bits had bad bits.


----------



## biglbs

Bloody grim up north,always cold,,,,er a bit like here,but worse:cool2:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:
 

> Bloody grim up north,always cold,,,,er a bit like here,but worse:cool2:


Nicer people up here though 

Morning big balls :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I'm about 25 mins from Nottingham itself, I'm closer to Derby lol
> 
> Same as most places, has good bits had bad bits.


Aye mate she's near derby too, called Kirkby iirc.

Ill see you a Puregym :lol:


----------



## loganator

hows things mate not been on here for a while been a bit frantic with prep and home stuff ....hope all is going well for you and lifting well ,

Have a good weekend mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Aye mate she's near derby too, called Kirkby iirc.
> 
> Ill see you a Puregym :lol:


Ha! That's where my girls live 

Literally on my doorstep mate, more than welcome to get some sessions in if your up for it!


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> hows things mate not been on here for a while been a bit frantic with prep and home stuff ....hope all is going well for you and lifting well ,
> 
> Have a good weekend mate :thumbup1:


All going well thanks mate, off to the gym in 20 mins 

Your killing it mate, really are!!

Enjoy your fasted cardio :beer:


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> All going well thanks mate, off to the gym in 20 mins
> 
> Your killing it mate, really are!!
> 
> Enjoy your fasted cardio :beer:


not sure about enjoy lol , usually feel crap for first 10 mins then when i'm warm have to drag myself off as i feel like breaking into a run lol .....maybe i shouldn't have done that half marathon couple of years back think i still got the running bug lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Nicer people up here though
> 
> Morning big balls :lol:


That is actualy very true

Morning matey


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> not sure about enjoy lol , usually feel crap for first 10 mins then when i'm warm have to drag myself off as i feel like breaking into a run lol .....maybe i shouldn't have done that half marathon couple of years back think i still got the running bug lol


Ok....go through the paces rather than enjoy lol

I know what you mean, after 10 mins time seems irrelevant so you can just keep going! Bizarre.

Well done on that mate! Was it just something you fancied or for charity?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That is actualy very true
> 
> Morning matey


We're all lovely people 

Anyway, decline bench is calling me.

Catch you later :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Session done 

Hit just chest in the end, got there for 9.30. So fuelled myself with 200g oats and 60g whey hour earlier 

Then a sugar free redbull on the way lol

Decline Bench Press - Smiths

15x40kg

12x60kg

10x80kg

6x100kg

Incline DB Press

15x20kg

12x24kg

10x30kg

8x34kg

Flat DB Flys

12x10kg

10x14kg

10x18kg

Chest Press

10x52kg

10x45kg

10x40kg

10x35kg

10x30kg

10x25kg

10x18kg

No rest on those, straight through.

EZ Bar Skull Crushers

12x3x20kg

Rope Pull Downs

12x3x23kg

Done.

All slow negatives, explosive positives (watch a little bit of blood and guts this morning lol)

Home and just had a bowl of coco pops and some whey, it's a refeed/cheat day lol @Sweat made me do it :whistling:

Have good day you lot!! Sun is out so I'm off out


----------



## Richie186

Nice session mate. I'm a crunchy nut cornflake man myself, everyone knows corn flakes make you massive.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Session done
> 
> Hit just chest in the end, got there for 9.30. So fuelled myself with 200g oats and 60g whey hour earlier
> 
> Then a sugar free redbull on the way lol
> 
> Decline Bench Press - Smiths
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 6x100kg
> 
> Incline DB Press
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> 12x24kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 8x34kg
> 
> Flat DB Flys
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 10x14kg
> 
> 10x18kg
> 
> Chest Press
> 
> 10x52kg
> 
> 10x45kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x35kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 10x18kg
> 
> No rest on those, straight through.
> 
> EZ Bar Skull Crushers
> 
> 12x3x20kg
> 
> Rope Pull Downs
> 
> 12x3x23kg
> 
> Done.
> 
> All slow negatives, explosive positives (watch a little bit of blood and guts this morning lol)
> 
> Home and just had a bowl of coco pops and some whey, it's a refeed/cheat day lol @Sweat made me do it :whistling:
> 
> Have good day you lot!! Sun is out so I'm off out


Haha, good session mate, diet red bull and cocopops in same day! 

Enjoy the weekend mate!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Sun is out? Peeing with rain here! 

Have fun in the sun.


----------



## Sweat

mygym said:


> Sun is out? Peeing with rain here!
> 
> Have fun in the sun.


Hence the South fails again...

Up North 1... Dirty South 0...


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice session mate. I'm a crunchy nut cornflake man myself, everyone knows corn flakes make you massive.


Do they..... Interesting 

Lol.

Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, good session mate, diet red bull and cocopops in same day!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend mate!


Thanks mate 

Lol, what's wrong with that  Jelly!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

mygym said:


> Sun is out? Peeing with rain here!
> 
> Have fun in the sun.


Is it?! Unlucky.

Top off and in the garden here


----------



## Ginger Ben

You northern cvnts are lying as I'm.sat in Costco carpark in thurmaston and its about to rain!! Lol


----------



## Richie186

It's not the north till you get past Sheffield. Anything south of that Is France. 16 degrees here by the way.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You northern cvnts are lying as I'm.sat in Costco carpark in thurmaston and its about to rain!! Lol


Yeah it's gone a little grim pmsl

Only 45 mins from me ginger balls!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's gone a little grim pmsl
> 
> Only 45 mins from me ginger balls!!


Is grim up here all the time. Lol

Excited about going to Costco is that bad?? Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Is grim up here all the time. Lol
> 
> Excited about going to Costco is that bad?? Pmsl


Is it fùck, nice clean air round here mate. It's where real men are born 

Pmsl, no it isn't! What's on the menu..... Hair dye?

:lol:

Get the stupid cheap sugar free energy drink


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Is it fùck, nice clean air round here mate. It's where real men are born
> 
> Pmsl, no it isn't! What's on the menu..... Hair dye?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Get the stupid cheap sugar free energy drink


Fcuk the cheap sh1t its the weekend mate ! Got 3 cans of you know what in the fridge haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk the cheap sh1t its the weekend mate ! Got 3 cans of you know what in the fridge haha


Special Brew?

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Special Brew?
> 
> :lol:


Haha yeah mate ive started home brewing my own energy drink !


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> It's not the north till you get past Sheffield. Anything south of that Is France. 16 degrees here by the way.


Haha so true mate. Actually Yorkshire is only place that matters in the UK!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha so true mate. Actually Yorkshire is only place that matters in the UK!


Really your Humberside lol

Bet you don't speak like a Yorkshire pudding


----------



## jon-kent

Alright fcuk nuts did you get some monster ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Alright fcuk nuts did you get some monster ?


Nah, it got loads of sweets and cakes


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Really your Humberside lol
> 
> Bet you don't speak like a Yorkshire pudding


Nah mate, west of Hull on A63 so got an East Yorkshire postcode/address not a Hull one!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Nah mate, west of Hull on A63 so got an East Yorkshire postcode/address not a Hull one!


Lol, I know 



Ooooops


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I know
> 
> View attachment 117617
> 
> 
> Ooooops


LMAO, is that meant to make me jell?! I am sick of carbs, simple ones anyway. Felt sick all day!!!

If nothing else it has got rid of my sugary carb craving after I ate the 800g+ of High GI carbs this morning in a 3.5 hour window!! Lol.


----------



## Richie186

Sweat said:


> LMAO, is that meant to make me jell?! I am sick of carbs, simple ones anyway. Felt sick all day!!!
> 
> If nothing else it has got rid of my sugary carb craving after I ate the 800g+ of High GI carbs this morning in a 3.5 hour window!! Lol.


Are you skip loading carbs mate?


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> Are you skip loading carbs mate?


Yeah mate. First week this week. Can read it in my journo! Was fun! 

You tried it?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, is that meant to make me jell?! I am sick of carbs, simple ones anyway. Felt sick all day!!!
> 
> If nothing else it has got rid of my sugary carb craving after I ate the 800g+ of High GI carbs this morning in a 3.5 hour window!! Lol.


Lol, I've been a right good lad on my cheat day 

Malteasers going down, bakewell slices, those sweets, some Ben and Jerrys and I'll have another bowl of coco pops lol

How many did you have? 4th for me 

I'm a fat cùnt!!


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> Haha so true mate. Actually Yorkshire is only place that matters in the UK!


Yes Lad!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I've been a right good lad on my cheat day
> 
> Malteasers going down, bakewell slices, those sweets, some Ben and Jerrys and I'll have another bowl of coco pops lol
> 
> How many did you have? 4th for me
> 
> I'm a fat cùnt!!


6 bowls mate I think, 3/4 of the box!  LOL!!!



onthebuild said:


> Yes Lad!
> 
> View attachment 117671


Haha!!! Good mug!!


----------



## Huntingground

Rob, too much talk of sweats and stuff in here, I'm out. How are you mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Rob, too much talk of sweats and stuff in here, I'm out. How are you mate?


Lol, I know mate! I'm good thanks, you?


----------



## Sweat

Morning cock jouster!!


----------



## TELBOR

Feeling well dodgy today!!

Had a late night, watched the Hobbit...... Bloody rubbish lol half way through me and mrs had naughties it was that shít pmsl

Anyway, woke up at 1.20am. Freezing cold but well sweaty..... Then kept waking up every 30 mins. Was well annoying.

Up at 5 and I've felt dizzy since lol

Oats and whey have been had earlier, going to get a solid meal down me at 9 ish then see how I'm feeling.

Due back today, packed gym stuff. See how I feel 

Have fun you lot!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

weyyyy...its re-opened! hows it going bud


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> weyyyy...its re-opened! hows it going bud


Hey sexy 

Good thanks mate. Just seen your bloody eggs and butter lol

Wouldn't mind the steak with apple crumble after though :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Hey sexy
> 
> Good thanks mate. Just seen your bloody eggs and butter lol
> 
> Wouldn't mind the steak with apple crumble after though :beer:


lol no fuking about here mate 

u on cycle?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Hey sexy
> 
> Good thanks mate. Just seen your bloody eggs and butter lol
> 
> Wouldn't mind the steak with apple crumble after though :beer:


lol no fuking about here mate 

u on cycle?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol no fuking about here mate
> 
> u on cycle?


What's a cycle lol no


----------



## JANIKvonD

un-subd


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning gayboy, tren sweats keeping you up.eh?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning gayboy, tren sweats keeping you up.eh?? Lol


I wish lol

Gaffa said I can go home pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

have a good day chilling lol. lots of bugs around at the moment touch wood i havent come down with anything yet although everyone i know has :/


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> have a good day chilling lol. lots of bugs around at the moment touch wood i havent come down with anything yet although everyone i know has :/


Cheers mate, just leaving sunny Tamworth now 

Home, Tea, Pills, Sofa...... Dave :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

topgear repeats all day with some Jeremy kyle inbetween?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> topgear repeats all day with some Jeremy kyle inbetween?


You know it! Man V Food has to be on at some point lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You know it! Man V Food has to be on at some point lol


History and Discovery channel are you're friends on days like these - deadliest catch, ax men, mythbusters (for the sexy red head chick) etc pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pic of chick for proof


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> History and Discovery channel are you're friends on days like these - deadliest catch, ax men, mythbusters (for the sexy red head chick) etc pmsl


Yeah probably go for an hour on some

sort of war doc lol I do like a good Nazi program pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pic of chick for proof
> 
> View attachment 117843


I would hurt her :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I would hurt her :lol:


She's really annoying but fit so would let her off


----------



## Davey666

Alright Rob. See you faked your way a day off work ya lazy cnut!

Gym today then?


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Alright Rob. See you faked your way a day off work ya lazy cnut!
> 
> Gym today then?


Lol. No gym mate 

Feeling rough!!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Lol. No gym mate
> 
> Feeling rough!!


Too much [email protected] over the ginger b1tch that ben posted :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Too much [email protected] over the ginger b1tch that ben posted :lol:


Made me tired :laugh:


----------



## Beats

85 pages and im just seeing this now lol

Subbed


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Too much [email protected] over the **ginger b1tch ben** :lol:


Rumbled


----------



## TELBOR

Dizzee! said:


> 85 pages and im just seeing this now lol
> 
> Subbed


About time too :lol:

Welcome Dizzee :beer:


----------



## Beats

Its great to be here at last

So...... instead of going through 85 fcuking pages you can give give me a quick update lol hows everything going?


----------



## Davey666

Dizzee! said:


> Its great to be here at last
> 
> So...... instead of going through 85 fcuking pages you can give give me a quick update lol hows everything going?


He has been ****ing over a big tit ginger b1tch for the last 85 pages, wouldnt go through them all as the pages are stuck with dry jizz :lol:


----------



## Beats

Davey666 said:


> He has been ****ing over a big tit ginger b1tch for the last 85 pages, wouldnt go through them all as the pages are stuck with dry jizz :lol:


haha so not much training going on in here just loads of cardio lol?


----------



## TELBOR

Dizzee! said:


> Its great to be here at last
> 
> So...... instead of going through 85 fcuking pages you can give give me a quick update lol hows everything going?


Idle cùnt lol

In short, usual ups and downs of life slow things down.

But I'm a steady 89kg, 83kg in November.

BF has gone up around 0.5% so can't grumble!

Training wise at the moment I turn up and do as I please ..... Within reason 

Training with @flinty90 at weekends, but not the one just gone as he's been working and next one he's on a well deserved rest going away 

Was due back today, but that'll be tomorrow now all being well!

Since November I've done a good 10 weeks of dbol, been clear of that for 4 weeks.

I'm in no rush for gaining mass, nice and slow and keep the gains


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Feck me when did this re-open? Any training happend yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Feck me when did this re-open? Any training happend yet?


Yeah ya cheeky sod lol Trained Chest on Saturday mate 

Re-opened last Thursday when I found out I had a new job :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yeah ya cheeky sod lol Trained Chest on Saturday mate
> 
> Re-opened last Thursday when I found out I had a new job :beer:


Congrats on finally setting foot in a gym after 228 pages, and well done on the new job mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Congrats on finally setting foot in a gym after 228 pages, and well done on the new job mate :beer:


Twàt lol

Cheers mate


----------



## Beats

R0BLET said:


> Idle cùnt lol
> 
> In short, usual ups and downs of life slow things down.
> 
> But I'm a steady 89kg, 83kg in November.
> 
> BF has gone up around 0.5% so can't grumble!
> 
> Training wise at the moment I turn up and do as I please ..... Within reason
> 
> Training with @flinty90 at weekends, but not the one just gone as he's been working and next one he's on a well deserved rest going away
> 
> Was due back today, but that'll be tomorrow now all being well!
> 
> Since November I've done a good 10 weeks of dbol, been clear of that for 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm in no rush for gaining mass, nice and slow and keep the gains


Sounds good mate

So if you train through the week and weekends how many rest days are you getting?

Ive not set foot in the gym in 3 weeks injured my wrist (just as well its not my [email protected] hand lol)

Pretty annoying that its always when your trainings going really well that these set backs happen sods law really.

Im hoping to be back by the weekend or begining of next week and will probs start the first week on weights a little lighter dont want to do any further damage by going to heavy to soon


----------



## TELBOR

Dizzee! said:


> Sounds good mate
> 
> So if you train through the week and weekends how many rest days are you getting?
> 
> Ive not set foot in the gym in 3 weeks injured my wrist (just as well its not my [email protected] hand lol)
> 
> Pretty annoying that its always when your trainings going really well that these set backs happen sods law really.
> 
> Im hoping to be back by the weekend or begining of next week and will probs start the first week on weights a little lighter dont want to do any further damage by going to heavy to soon


Tbh mate I take it as it comes, usually 3 session in the week then Saturday mornings and that's enough 

I'll be ramping it up in a couple of weeks with more cardio and new job will give me more flexibility which I'm happy a about.

How did you do that ya daft sod, thumbing your ring piece again 

Defo do that mate, fùck ego if your injured.

I have weak wrist.... List most of my body pmsl.

But a good lad aka @Sweat has kindly sent me some training gloves with some really good wrist straps on them - cheers G2 :beer:

Get some wrist straps!!


----------



## Beats

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I take it as it comes, usually 3 session in the week then Saturday mornings and that's enough
> 
> I'll be ramping it up in a couple of weeks with more cardio and new job will give me more flexibility which I'm happy a about.
> 
> How did you do that ya daft sod, thumbing your ring piece again
> 
> Defo do that mate, fùck ego if your injured.
> 
> I have weak wrist.... List most of my body pmsl.
> 
> But a good lad aka @Sweat has kindly sent me some training gloves with some really good wrist straps on them - cheers G2 :beer:
> 
> Get some wrist straps!!


No idea maybe trying to go to heavy on bench just woke up one morning and it was agony let it rest a week tried to use just the bar as a warm up and it was still in alot of pain so just left it I lie when i say i havent been at all I have been a few times and just done legs

Got some straps they do help alot or maybe all in my head i feel i can go heavier using them lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I take it as it comes, usually 3 session in the week then Saturday mornings and that's enough
> 
> I'll be ramping it up in a couple of weeks with more cardio and new job will give me more flexibility which I'm happy a about.
> 
> How did you do that ya daft sod, thumbing your ring piece again
> 
> Defo do that mate, fùck ego if your injured.
> 
> I have weak wrist.... List most of my body pmsl.
> 
> But a good lad aka @Sweat has kindly *sent me some training gloves* with some really good wrist straps on them - cheers G2 :beer:
> 
> Get some wrist straps!!


if there too gay for that cvnt....u know there bad


----------



## TELBOR

Dizzee! said:


> No idea maybe trying to go to heavy on bench just woke up one morning and it was agony let it rest a week tried to use just the bar as a warm up and it was still in alot of pain so just left it I lie when i say i havent been at all I have been a few times and just done legs
> 
> Got some straps they do help alot or maybe all in my head i feel i can go heavier using them lol


If straps make you want to lift more, crack on son!

I know they'll help me lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> if there too gay for that cvnt....u know there bad


He just can't pull em off like I can mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He just can't pull em off like I can mate


Gay


----------



## luther1

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=gay+gloves&client=safari&hl=en-gb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=xE9sUYi-FsW0PISYgcgJ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=672#biv=i%7C4%3Bd%7CSPr_dFsA_msT5M%3A

Is this them?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=gay+gloves&client=safari&hl=en-gb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=xE9sUYi-FsW0PISYgcgJ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=672#biv=i%7C4%3Bd%7CSPr_dFsA_msT5M%3A
> 
> Is this them?


Do you even know how to work your iPad :lol:

I can see it says gay gloves...... Hope Jen see your searches


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Do you even know how to work your iPad :lol:
> 
> I can see it says gay gloves...... Hope Jen see your searches


Daft old cvnt showing his age with that one pmsl


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Do you even know how to work your iPad :lol:
> 
> I can see it says gay gloves...... Hope Jen see your searches


It was a pic of the gayest gloves ever. Going to try again,can't get the jist of this iPad. Abacus anyone?


----------



## luther1

View attachment 117918


Try this haha


----------



## luther1

I've ordered a new screen for my pc,should be here tomorrow. Problem is is that its been so long I've forgotten my password


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've ordered a new screen for my pc,should be here tomorrow. Problem is is that its been so long I've forgotten my password


A new monitor, come on get the lingo 

Password will be fùckinghampalace :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> A new monitor, come on get the lingo
> 
> Password will be fùckinghampalace :lol:


Damn it quoted wrong post!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Damn it quoted wrong post!!


Yes "fail"...... Cùnt !!


----------



## TELBOR

Right slaaaaags!

Bed, ZMA down me and I best sleep tonight.

Feeling better, still sweating loads pmsl

Hopefully better tomorrow and I'll go do back


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking pussy in bed before 10pm !

My fcuking dog is still up and he's not even 2 yet ! Lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I take it as it comes, usually 3 session in the week then Saturday mornings and that's enough
> 
> I'll be ramping it up in a couple of weeks with more cardio and new job will give me more flexibility which I'm happy a about.
> 
> How did you do that ya daft sod, thumbing your ring piece again
> 
> Defo do that mate, fùck ego if your injured.
> 
> I have weak wrist.... List most of my body pmsl.
> 
> But a good lad aka @Sweat has kindly sent me some training gloves with some really good wrist straps on them - cheers G2 :beer:
> 
> Get some wrist straps!!





JANIKvonD said:


> if there too gay for that cvnt....u know there bad





R0BLET said:


> He just can't pull em off like I can mate





Ginger Ben said:


> Gay


Welcome! They were gay gloves, defo more suited to Rob than me! He made me take photo of me holding my schlong in them before giving me his address!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pmsl.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bummers!!

Had a good nights sleep, even had an extra 45 mins in bed lol - still up at 5.45 

Straight in the kitchen cooking Turkey mince for the day, I've gone with pasta to fill me up a little more after not really eating too much yesterday.

Still feel a little ropey, back will be had later on though!!

Have fun everyone


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 4 just gone down, I'm a fat chuff 

Meal 5 at 1 ish I reckon then gym for 2.30


----------



## Ginger Ben

Could have told them this ages ago! Thick [email protected] :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22152901


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, could tell I've been under the weather lol

Was soaked in sweat when I'd done.

Defo dropped water, forearms looked like maps with the veins and biceps had some lovely pumping pythons on them lol

But felt weak 

Session consisted of;

Lat pull downs

BOR

Close grip row

EZ & DB Curls

All high rep.

Shower time!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Could have told them this ages ago! Thick [email protected] :lol:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22152901


Pmsl, how long have I been saying this 

BBC must have been watching me :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Session done, could tell I've been under the weather lol
> 
> Was soaked in sweat when I'd done.
> 
> *Defo dropped water, forearms looked like maps with the veins and biceps had some lovely pumping pythons on them lol*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> But felt weak
> 
> Session consisted of;
> 
> Lat pull downs
> 
> BOR
> 
> Close grip row
> 
> EZ & DB Curls
> 
> All high rep.
> 
> Shower time!!


So you had forearms like swollen cocks ! Bet you loved that haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> So you had forearms like swollen cocks ! Bet you loved that haha


Jelly


----------



## TELBOR

Good deed for the day done!

Driving to the shops with the mrs, busy main road, baby toddling down the pavement alone.....

I said that's not right, nobody near her at all??

Spun round the round about and pulled up. Mrs picked her up and I went door knocking.

Came to a house with door a-jar and a woman looks at me oddly.... "Have you got a little girl...?"

She looks around, goes instantly white!

Shouted mrs with the baby and all is well when she see her.

Little girl must have been 2 tops, dummy and nappy age lol

Honestly made me feel sick, could of been hit by a car or taken!

Anyway, thought I'd share lol


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Good deed for the day done!
> 
> Driving to the shops with the mrs, busy main road, baby toddling down the pavement alone.....
> 
> I said that's not right, nobody near her at all??
> 
> Spun round the round about and pulled up. Mrs picked her up and I went door knocking.
> 
> Came to a house with door a-jar and a woman looks at me oddly.... "Have you got a little girl...?"
> 
> She looks around, goes instantly white!
> 
> Shouted mrs with the baby and all is well when she see her.
> 
> Little girl must have been 2 tops, dummy and nappy age lol
> 
> Honestly made me feel sick, could of been hit by a car or taken!
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd share lol


Repped, top job ! Bet she was releived !!!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Good deed for the day done!
> 
> Driving to the shops with the mrs, busy main road, baby toddling down the pavement alone.....
> 
> I said that's not right, nobody near her at all??
> 
> Spun round the round about and pulled up. Mrs picked her up and I went door knocking.
> 
> Came to a house with door a-jar and a woman looks at me oddly.... "Have you got a little girl...?"
> 
> She looks around, goes instantly white!
> 
> Shouted mrs with the baby and all is well when she see her.
> 
> Little girl must have been 2 tops, dummy and nappy age lol
> 
> Honestly made me feel sick, could of been hit by a car or taken!
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd share lol


Top man. I wonder how many drive past and didn't bother. Reps when I can.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Good lad,

still humans out there then. If it had been me I would of been arrested for kidnap before I got to the first door.


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Good deed for the day done!
> 
> Driving to the shops with the mrs, busy main road, baby toddling down the pavement alone.....
> 
> I said that's not right, nobody near her at all??
> 
> Spun round the round about and pulled up. Mrs picked her up and I went door knocking.
> 
> Came to a house with door a-jar and a woman looks at me oddly.... "Have you got a little girl...?"
> 
> She looks around, goes instantly white!
> 
> Shouted mrs with the baby and all is well when she see her.
> 
> Little girl must have been 2 tops, dummy and nappy age lol
> 
> Honestly made me feel sick, could of been hit by a car or taken!
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd share lol


Fvcking hell mate, saddens me to say it but its a dangerous game being the hero like that, half surprised she didn't run at you screaming thinking you'd nicked her kid!

But well done anyway, dozy bint should have a think about what could have happened too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcks sake that kid was lucky mate! Good work soldier.


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks lads.

Was quite bad at how it being just a little over rush hour that nobody stopped!

And yes it certainly could of gone the other way if they'd have thought we was trying to abduct her. That's why I sent mrs to grab her rather than me lol

Mum was very thankful bless her


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Thanks lads.
> 
> Was quite bad at how it being just a little over rush hour that nobody stopped!
> 
> And yes it certainly could of gone the other way if they'd have thought we was trying to abduct her. That's why I sent mrs to grab her rather than me lol
> 
> Mum was very thankful bless her


Was the mum a milf and did she show gratitude with at least a cheeky BJ?

If no to any of the above report her to child services for neglect!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Was the mum a milf and did she show gratitude with at least a cheeky BJ?
> 
> If no to any of the above report her to child services for neglect!


Lol. I best report her then 

Morning all, early one..... Can't wait for this to be over with lol

Hopefully get time to do boulders later, they need to be smashed!!

Fancied Weetabix this morning, only 5 though with some whey 

Have fun you bunch of lesbians !!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Make time for for the gym and smash it mate. Have a good one.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I best report her then
> 
> Morning all, early one..... Can't wait for this to be over with lol
> 
> Hopefully get time to do boulders later, they need to be smashed!!
> 
> Fancied Weetabix this morning, only 5 though with some whey
> 
> Have fun you bunch of lesbians !!


Ummm wheatabix... ummm lesbians... both sound amazing, think would go for Wheatabix though... carbs win at the moment!!!



Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Make time for for the gym and smash it mate. Have a good one.


Looking ripped in new avi mate, keep it up!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Make time for for the gym and smash it mate. Have a good one.


Morning mate, I'll find time and go smash a session in 

Have a good one too!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ummm wheatabix... ummm lesbians... both sound amazing, think would go for Wheatabix though... carbs win at the moment!!!


Lol.

Get some down ya, good source of fibre :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Doms and battered CNS is taking its toll!

Back is in bits and I thought I'd only done a little session, Lats are humming.

Went to bed at 9.30, but I'm pooped already! CANNOT wait to knock all this driving on the head, 94 miles to Shrewsbury has killed me lol

With today's round trip it'll be over 200 pmsl

I'm hoping with the lack of driving in the new job I'll feel more energised and less needy on the energy drinks!!

Last team meeting tomorrow, extra tight tee I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tight tee and some leather hotpants I reckon :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tight tee and some leather hotpants I reckon :laugh:


Good idea mate 

May have left the hotpants on your bedroom floor though :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good idea mate
> 
> May have left the hotpants on your bedroom floor though :whistling:


Oh yeah, here they are


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah, here they are
> 
> View attachment 118065


Now you know that's not me...... My legs are bigger


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah, here they are
> 
> View attachment 118065


Looks like Schwarzeneggers wee cockle that :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Now you know that's not me...... My legs are bigger


What is that mate?

Anal boneass......see what i did?...annual bonus:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Right you slags!!

Been to docs at 5pm, as mentioned I'm poorly sick lol

So Mrs is driving me to the Hospital...... Suspect meningitis :lol:

I'll keep you updated as I'm sure be bored waiting


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Right you slags!!
> 
> Been to docs at 5pm, as mentioned I'm poorly sick lol
> 
> So Mrs is driving me to the Hospital...... Suspect meningitis :lol:
> 
> I'll keep you updated as I'm sure be bored waiting


Lets hope it is not mate..


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Doms and battered CNS is taking its toll!
> 
> Back is in bits and I thought I'd only done a little session, Lats are humming.
> 
> Went to bed at 9.30, but I'm pooped already! CANNOT wait to knock all this driving on the head, 94 miles to Shrewsbury has killed me lol
> 
> With today's round trip it'll be over 200 pmsl
> 
> I'm hoping with the lack of driving in the new job I'll feel more energised and less needy on the energy drinks!!
> 
> Last team meeting tomorrow, extra tight tee I reckon


Extra tight tee? Showing off the gyno again then in the xxs


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Did I miss something, just checked last couple of pages and thought I was on a gay porn site and now your on way to hospital, its all happening here,

Oh yeah good luck!


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Lets hope it is not mate..


I'm sure she's over diagnosed lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Extra tight tee? Showing off the gyno again then in the xxs


You know it!

Cùnt lol x


----------



## TELBOR

mygym said:


> Did I miss something, just checked last couple of pages and thought I was on a gay porn site and now your on way to hospital, its all happening here,
> 
> Oh yeah good luck!


Lol, it's none stop fun


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl..... Just got asked "what do you take for all this?"

Nurse waving finger at my body 

Mrs laughed, made my day lol

Then she said steroids :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl..... Just got asked "what do you take for all this?"
> 
> Nurse waving finger at my body
> 
> Mrs laughed, made my day lol
> 
> Then she said steroids :lol:


Mrs laughed and said he takes cock round the back of the park for sweet money pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure she's over diagnosed lol


I've had meningitis mate, no regular symptoms except a slight aversion to light. You better hope the docs don't think its meningitis like your mrs, as the test for it involves a huge needle into the spinal column to take a sample of fluid.

Google lumbar puncture. I had to have two! Now that's what you call UBER-PIP.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs laughed and said he takes cock round the back of the park for sweet money pmsl


Pmsl

So true


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I've had meningitis mate, no regular symptoms except a slight aversion to light. You better hope the docs don't think its meningitis like your mrs, as the test for it involves a huge needle into the spinal column to take a sample of fluid.
> 
> Google lumbar puncture. I had to have two! Now that's what you call UBER-PIP.


Yeah thanks mate lol


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Yeah thanks mate lol


Always the bearer of good news mate


----------



## Richie186

Good luck mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good luck mate.


Thanks mate, just had bloods done.

Hopefully be able to do one soon lol

No answers yet, a nice red rash has appeared though. Bloody aids eh?! 

Safe to say no training for a few days


----------



## mygym-mytemple

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, just had bloods done.
> 
> Hopefully be able to do one soon lol
> 
> No answers yet, a nice red rash has appeared though. Bloody aids eh?!
> 
> Safe to say no training for a few days


Any bloody excuse to slack off, get your sick ass in the gym!

Lets face it it could be your last session.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Google lumbar puncture. I had to have two! Now that's what you call UBER-PIP.


Well done Dr.Onthebuild ..... Wànker lol

Admitted for the night, more blood and as you said lumbar puncture!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

R0BLET said:


> Well done Dr.Onthebuild ..... Wànker lol
> 
> Admitted for the night, more blood and as you said lumbar puncture!!


Shat do they do casien shake night caps?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Well done Dr.Onthebuild ..... Wànker lol
> 
> Admitted for the night, more blood and as you said lumbar puncture!!


Say to them,fcuk the meningitis,are my LH and FSH levels norm haha


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl..... Just got asked "what do you take for all this?"
> 
> Nurse waving finger at my body
> 
> Mrs laughed, made my day lol
> 
> Then she said steroids :lol:


I think you misheard then. The nurse actually said you're a puny little Cnut and need to take some steroids


----------



## TELBOR

mygym said:


> Shat do they do casien shake night caps?


Packed one  lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Say to them,fcuk the meningitis,are my LH and FSH levels norm haha


Pmsl, I'm dying to ask


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I think you misheard then. The nurse actually said you're a puny little Cnut and need to take some steroids


Lol, a doctor said "you obviously work out"

Thank fùck for that!! Lol


----------



## luther1

Yeah,work out the back room of a gay massage parlour


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol, a doctor said "you obviously *at McDonalds, you chubby sweat bag*"
> 
> Thank fùck for that!! Lol


Interesting.


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Well done Dr.Onthebuild ..... Wànker lol
> 
> Admitted for the night, more blood and as you said lumbar puncture!!


Really?! Enjoy mate, hopefully they'll give you some drugs, because when I had it two big orderly type fella's had to pin me down it was that painful. I was 10 though so I could have just been a little pussy.



R0BLET said:


> Lol, a doctor said "you obviously work out, *shame you're an ugly cvnt and I'm the rich doctor who's gonna be fvcking your wife whilst you're passed out with a needle in your spine*"
> 
> Thank fùck for that!! Lol


Fvcking hell mate, don't mess about do they?


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl..... Just got asked "what do you take for all this?"
> 
> Nurse waving finger at my body
> 
> Mrs laughed, made my day lol
> 
> Then she said steroids :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Well, that hurt lol

Took him 20+ attempts to find part of spine to extract.

Did he change the pin...... Did he fùck so each time it was getting more painful pmsl

Anyway, it'll be screen at 9am ish and I can't budge at all now lol

Some serious PIP en route lol


----------



## Keeks

Eeeeek, hope you're ok! Get well soon anyway and big hugs!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Well, that hurt lol
> 
> Took him 20+ attempts to find part of spine to extract.
> 
> Did he change the pin...... Did he fùck so each time it was getting more painful pmsl
> 
> Anyway, it'll be screen at 9am ish and I can't budge at all now lol
> 
> Some serious PIP en route lol


Hope its nothing serious mate, get well soon


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hope its nothing serious mate, get well soon


Thanks mate,soon see 



Keeks said:


> Eeeeek, hope you're ok! Get well soon anyway and big hugs!


Cheers keeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Should have told the cvnt you'd do it yourself sounds like it would have been easier! How are you now mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should have told the cvnt you'd do it yourself sounds like it would have been easier! How are you now mate?


Lol, I reckon it was his first one!!

Just feeling tired and sore tbh mate.

Had BP and shít done at 6am and a top up lol


----------



## Sweat

Fooking Junkie!!!

No sympathy, this is what you deserve for doing Aus's protocol after I told you not to!!!

65 gallons of tren per day is not doable mate, despite how many studies on cattle he sends you!!!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Well, that hurt lol
> 
> Took him 20+ attempts to find part of spine to extract.
> 
> Did he change the pin...... Did he fùck so each time it was getting more painful pmsl
> 
> Anyway, it'll be screen at 9am ish and I can't budge at all now lol
> 
> Some serious PIP en route lol


Must be standard procedure as that's what happened to me, useless cvnts!!!

I was most gutted that they got blood all over my Garfield Tshirt and it had to be thrown away!!!

Least it's done with now though bud, might as well tell the docs about your low natty test and low libido, see if you can leave with a prescription for TRT and Viagra :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Fooking Junkie!!!
> 
> No sympathy, this is what you deserve for doing Aus's protocol after I told you not to!!!
> 
> 65 gallons of tren per day is not doable mate, despite how many studies on cattle he sends you!!!


I'll not listen to him ever again pmsl

5g of winny ed has taken its toll


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Must be standard procedure as that's what happened to me, useless cvnts!!!
> 
> I was most gutted that they got blood all over my Garfield Tshirt and it had to be thrown away!!!
> 
> Least it's done with now though bud, might as well tell the docs about your low natty test and low libido, see if you can leave with a prescription for TRT and Viagra :lol:


Haha, they do their best with what they have don't they 

Lol, I don't think they'll buy that mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

whats wrong with u? catch meup


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> whats wrong with u? catch meup


Got the aids bro 

Meningitis..... Pending results lol

Porridge has just arrived :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Got the aids bro
> 
> Meningitis..... Pending results lol
> 
> Porridge has just arrived :beer:


really?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> really?


Lol yes mate.

Will I lose all my gainz brah ?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol yes mate.
> 
> Will I lose all my gainz brah ?


lol, thats **** mate. I hope u dont die


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lol, thats **** mate. I hope u dont die


Lol. I'm sure I'll be fine 

But I tell you what really grinds my gears...... Kidding


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'm sure I'll be fine
> 
> But I tell you what really grinds my gears...... Kidding


Tw4t lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This is what happens when you dont eat proper food and do exercise in the gym :no:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol yes mate.
> 
> Will I lose all my gainz brah ?


Don't think you'll notice brah


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> This is what happens when you dont eat proper food and do exercise in the gym :no:


hes got abs-itis, u get it from too much planking and swiss ball sit ups:lol: also known as core fever!

get well soon


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Its not all bad Rob, they might break it ti you like this


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> hes got abs-itis, u get it from too much planking and swiss ball sit ups:lol: also known as core fever!
> 
> get well soon


I knew I shouldn't of listened to @gingerben


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> This is what happens when you dont eat proper food and do exercise in the gym :no:


Lol, well I've just ordered a roast chicken dinner and apple crumble for lunch 

What's this exercise you speak of...... Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, well I've just ordered a roast chicken dinner and apple crumble for lunch
> 
> What's this exercise you speak of...... Pmsl


Ask for two!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ask for two!


Lol, fancied some beef as well!!


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


>


Lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol


Haha, they not have any soreen on that food menu mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha, they not have any soreen on that food menu mate ?


I wish lol


----------



## TELBOR

I'm bored!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4092560#post4092560


----------



## TELBOR

Amazing!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Wow!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Wow!!!


Mental isn't it....... How bored I am


----------



## Davey666

Any news yet Rob?


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Any news yet Rob?


Yes mate, lunch is in 10 mins 

Lol.

Nothing 

Which is annoying now.


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, lunch is in 10 mins
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Nothing
> 
> Which is annoying now.


Don't worry mate, longer it takes probably the better the news, if they were worried about you they'd have rushed it through 

Probably think you're faking it so they're just taking the p1ss out of you for a while :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Just to cheer you up mate ive found real footage of that grumpy cat you love !


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Don't worry mate, longer it takes probably the better the news, if they were worried about you they'd have rushed it through
> 
> Probably think you're faking it so they're just taking the p1ss out of you for a while :lol:


Sorted!

Doc comes in..... "Results aren't 100% if it is or it isn't meningitis"

Says he'll be back in 10 mins with consultant.

Comes back, "it's not meningitis, just a viral infection"

So I can do one 

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Just to cheer you up mate ive found real footage of that grumpy cat you love !


Pmsl. Love that cat!!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Sorted!
> 
> Doc comes in..... "Results aren't 100% if it is or it isn't meningitis"
> 
> Says he'll be back in 10 mins with consultant.
> 
> Comes back, "it's not meningitis, just a viral infection"
> 
> So I can do one
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:


Good stuff, so it's just herpes then? :lol:

When I had it the GP came to my house cos I was so ill. He said 'well I'm 100% certain it's not meningitis, so at least that gets rid of that worry'

My aunt insisted I go to the hospital to get checked out, turned out to be meningitis! Well done GP :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

great news mate.


----------



## Sambuca

I am very happy u dont have a meningitis


----------



## Mr_Morocco

So its just aids then, could be worse i suppose


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> So its just aids then, could be worse i suppose


yeah,he could be of Moroccan ancestry


----------



## onthebuild

Mr_Morocco said:


> So its just aids then, could be worse i suppose


would explain the muscle wastage :lol:


----------



## Davey666

So you best hit the gym again now you got the all clear rasheed


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> So you best hit the gym again now you got the all clear rasheed


Yeah I've just been and cracked out a massive deads session


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've just been and cracked out a massive deads session


Best way to work through lumbar puncture pip, pain is weakness leaving the body! Pmsl


----------



## liam0810

Had it about this time last year and wasn't too bad to be honest. Ok first couple of days I did feel like I was gonna die and then after that I just was bored sh1tless and couldn't get a bed bath to save my life.

Had two lumbar punctures in the space of 5 hours as they lost the first sample. Probably the worst experiences of my life. Especially the second where it took 15 mins to get the vial full and I had to keep coughing to push the fluid out.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Had it about this time last year and wasn't too bad to be honest. Ok first couple of days I did feel like I was gonna die and then after that I just was bored sh1tless and couldn't get a bed bath to save my life.
> 
> Had two lumbar punctures in the space of 5 hours as they lost the first sample. Probably the worst experiences of my life. Especially the second where it took 15 mins to get the vial full and I had to keep coughing to push the fluid out.


Yeah it's not pretty is it!

Worse part had to be when he caught a nerve and pulled it out slowly, keeps twitching away now - bloody annoying!

I'll keep tanked up on drugs and probably go a little ott on the zma lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Had it about this time last year and wasn't too bad to be honest. Ok first couple of days I did feel like I was gonna die and then after that I just was bored sh1tless and couldn't get a bed bath to save my life.
> 
> Had two lumbar punctures in the space of 5 hours as they lost the first sample. Probably the worst experiences of my life. Especially the second where it took 15 mins to get the vial full and I had to keep coughing to push the fluid out.


That actually made me feel a bit sick reading lol


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Had it about this time last year and wasn't too bad to be honest. Ok first couple of days I did feel like I was gonna die and then after that I just was bored sh1tless and couldn't get a bed bath to save my life.
> 
> Had two lumbar punctures in the space of 5 hours as they lost the first sample. Probably the worst experiences of my life. Especially the second where it took 15 mins to get the vial full and I had to keep coughing to push the fluid out.


Thats fckuing ruff mate :/


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Had it about this time last year and wasn't too bad to be honest. Ok first couple of days I did feel like I was gonna die and then after that I just was bored sh1tless and couldn't get a bed bath to save my life.
> 
> Had two lumbar punctures in the space of 5 hours as they lost the first sample. Probably the worst experiences of my life. Especially the second where it took 15 mins to get the vial full and I had to keep coughing to push the fluid out.


Thats fckuing ruff mate :/


----------



## dipdabs

Whats a lumbar puncture?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's not pretty is it!
> 
> Worse part had to be when he caught a nerve and pulled it out slowly, keeps twitching away now - bloody annoying!
> 
> I'll keep tanked up on drugs and probably go a little ott on the zma lol


First time they did it they caught something and never felt pain like it! I ended up jumping and he said "you can't move it's dangerous" I said "don't hit a fcuking nerve you stupid Cnut then!"

Oh and @dipdabs it's when they put a big fcuk off needle into your spinal chord to get the fluid from around it


----------



## onthebuild

liam0810 said:


> Had it about this time last year and wasn't too bad to be honest. Ok first couple of days I did feel like I was gonna die and then after that I just was bored sh1tless and couldn't get a bed bath to save my life.
> 
> Had two lumbar punctures in the space of 5 hours as they lost the first sample. Probably the worst experiences of my life. Especially the second where it took 15 mins to get the vial full and I had to keep coughing to push the fluid out.


Wonder why the chances of 3 lads on here, all having a experienced a lumbar puncture, and all commenting in the same journo are?

Crazy stuff!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> First time they did it they caught something and never felt pain like it! I ended up jumping and he said "you can't move it's dangerous" I said "don't hit a fcuking nerve you stupid Cnut then!"
> 
> Oh and @dipdabs it's when they put a big fcuk off needle into your spinal chord to get the fluid from around it


Pmsl, I was dying to fart given the position :lol:

Nurse was pretty fit though so had to remain gentlemen like ...... With some cùnt jabbing me!


----------



## dipdabs

Why do they do that to u!?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Wonder why the chances of 3 lads on here, all having a experienced a lumbar puncture, and all commenting in the same journo are?
> 
> Crazy stuff!


Very crazy!

Who's next lol


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Very crazy!
> 
> Who's next lol


I reckon that cvnt @Sweat

He's far too ghey not to like a good jabbing from behind :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

dipdabs said:


> Why do they do that to u!?


Rob loves getting pricked from behind,he paid for it


----------



## TELBOR

dipdabs said:


> Why do they do that to u!?


Typically it's for Alpha males with too much awesomeness so they have to draw it out of you.......

Meningitis  x


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I was dying to fart given the position :lol:
> 
> Nurse was pretty fit though so had to remain gentlemen like ...... With some cùnt jabbing me!


Unfortunately i didn't have any fit nurses looking after me, although on the third day a girl I was seeing a few years ago was working. She popped in to see how I was and then next thing it turns out they can't find any of the anti viral stuff I needed and had to wait 12 hours to get it. A coincidence? I think not! Once again proving the mantra I live my life by "BITCHES BE CRAZY!!"


----------



## dipdabs

R0BLET said:


> Typically it's for Alpha males with too much awesomeness so they have to draw it out of you.......
> 
> Meningitis  x


Too many roids then lol


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> I reckon that cvnt @Sweat
> 
> He's far too ghey not to like a good jabbing from behind :lol:


LMAO.

It was you that kept texting me asking me for a man muck injection...


----------



## TELBOR

dipdabs said:


> Too many roids then lol


Lol

I haven't jabbed anything in 11 months, naturally awesome pmsl

Seriously though, it's when they draw fluid from your spine and screen it for meningitis.

Would of been easier to píss in a pot though lol


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> LMAO.
> 
> It was you that kept texting me asking me for a man muck injection...


And YOU never text back :crying:


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> And YOU never text back :crying:


Lol, your just too demanding princess...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

hows it going r0b0b


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> hows it going r0b0b


Hey mate, good nights sleep so better.

Woke up in a rash though pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate, good nights sleep so better.
> 
> Woke up in a rash though pmsl


Morning rash or rush?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning rash or rush?


Lol, rash.

Can't rush anywhere :sad:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol, rash.
> 
> Can't rush anywhere :sad:


What you got this rash taking it up the Jacks i here?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> What you got this rash taking it up the Jacks i here?


Pmsl. Correct 

Probably got MRSA :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Correct
> 
> Probably got MRSA :lol:


Multiple Rashes of Scrotem and Anal passage?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Multiple Rashes of Scrotem and Anal passage?


Correct :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows the herpes today mate?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the herpes today mate?


Itchy


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Felt better today, back is still pretty sore and legs feel a little shaky lol

Couldn't sit on my bum all day tanked up on pills so started to help mrs with packing for the move next week 

Bad idea.... So tanked up again lol

No kids, their mum said she'd keep them this weekend with me being badly.

Anyway, it's still cheat day!!

Pizza Hit


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Felt better today, back is still pretty sore and legs feel a little shaky lol
> 
> Couldn't sit on my bum all day tanked up on pills so started to help mrs with packing for the move next week
> 
> Bad idea.... So tanked up again lol
> 
> No kids, their mum said she'd keep them this weekend with me being badly.
> 
> Anyway, it's still cheat day!!
> 
> Pizza Hit
> 
> View attachment 118449


In addition to putting this picture in his journal, the cvnt texted me it!!!! What a fooking pr**k!!!

Calling up Orange today to get him blocked from sending me food porn!!!


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> In addition to putting this picture in his journal, the cvnt texted me it!!!! What a fooking pr**k!!!
> 
> Calling up Orange today to get him blocked from sending me food porn!!!


Haha i get pics of energy drinks txted to me mate even though he knows ive gota a problem with them lol


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> In addition to putting this picture in his journal, the cvnt texted me it!!!! What a fooking pr**k!!!
> 
> Calling up Orange today to get him blocked from sending me food porn!!!


If it helps mate, I've just had 6 eggs, 3 musclefood Cumberland sausages, beans and burgen


----------



## loganator

more food talk and not a refeed in sight for 3 weeks ....owell it'l be worth it


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> more food talk and not a refeed in sight for 3 weeks ....owell it'l be worth it


How about oats and whey......?


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> If it helps mate, I've just had 6 eggs, 3 musclefood Cumberland sausages, beans and burgen


Oh you can just fvck off too!!!

LMAO!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Felt better today, back is still pretty sore and legs feel a little shaky lol
> 
> Couldn't sit on my bum all day tanked up on pills so started to help mrs with packing for the move next week
> 
> Bad idea.... So tanked up again lol
> 
> No kids, their mum said she'd keep them this weekend with me being badly.
> 
> Anyway, it's still cheat day!!
> 
> Pizza Hit
> 
> View attachment 118449


Mmmm been craving pizza lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Mmmm been craving pizza lol


Lol. I always crave it on cheat day!

Been back on it today, usual stuff just less of it lol

Still not feeling too good though.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I always crave it on cheat day!
> 
> Been back on it today, usual stuff just less of it lol
> 
> Still not feeling too good though.


:/ take it easy mate


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I always crave it on cheat day!
> 
> Been back on it today, usual stuff just less of it lol
> 
> Still not feeling too good though.


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 118544


Legend!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Here you are!

Bit late but....IN!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Here you are!
> 
> Bit late but....IN!


Haha, cheers mate 

Now get back on it with your superior genetics and show us how it's done!!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Legend!!


Haha you deserved your own custom grumpy cat mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca

Whats ur plan then this week r0blet? u back and fighting fit or still a bit fcked? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Whats ur plan then this week r0blet? u back and fighting fit or still a bit fcked? lol


Well, back to docs later to get signed off  Can't really sit up driving ATM lol.

I'm chomping at the bit to do something, but I can't.

I move house Thursday and Friday so it needs to hurry up and fùck off pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Well, back to docs later to get signed off  Can't really sit up driving ATM lol.
> 
> I'm chomping at the bit to do something, but I can't.
> 
> I move house Thursday and Friday so it needs to hurry up and fùck off pmsl


ah busy weekend ahead.

Where bouts are u based?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ah busy weekend ahead.
> 
> Where bouts are u based?


Yes lol

Just off J28 of the M1, so sunny Nottinghamshire


----------



## JANIKvonD

the natty disease is really fuking you up mate.....u know the cure


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## onthebuild

Is this you Roblet? I mean he looks a bit more muscular but... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Is this you Roblet? I mean he looks a bit more muscular but... :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 118665


pmsl...he actually looks like rob!


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> Is this you Roblet? I mean he looks a bit more muscular but... :whistling:


Definatly him mate !


----------



## TELBOR

Bunch of roided up cùnts!! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Bunch of roided up cùnts!! :lol:


Oi ! Im not roided up so your only half right


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Oi ! Im not roided up so your only half right


Yeah yeah, I know. Couldn't be àrsed in writing an exception :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah yeah, I know. Couldn't be àrsed in writing an exception :lol:


Oh right ! Well i wont be ****d to make custom memes for you anymore haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Oh right ! Well i wont be ****d to make custom memes for you anymore haha


Pmsl

Bring me the cat and I'm all ears


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Bring me the cat and I'm all ears


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 118669


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 118671


Haha well done !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha well done !


Lol. I'm king of cat meme's :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'm king of cat meme's :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvck me!!

You still natty Rob?!?!?!

You've lasted it out, i give you that lol.

Come back to the dark side pal, the waters lovelyyyyyyy:devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 118674


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me!!
> 
> You still natty Rob?!?!?!
> 
> You've lasted it out, i give you that lol.
> 
> Come back to the dark side pal, the waters lovelyyyyyyy:devil2:


Orals don't count do they lol

Did some dbol mate, been off them

5/6 weeks though.

Have some var to nibble on but I'll do those when I'm on the mend : D


----------



## Guest

lol @ the meme's ! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol @ the meme's ! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!!

Keys to new house tomorrow, so it's all hands on the deck today lol

Tbh we've packed most bits but need to get it organised to be loaded up etc.

Training will start again next week, think I'll be leaving back till end of week!

New job starts Monday which I'm pretty excited about lol

Diet has been poo for last week, I think codeine killed my appetite for one and then I've just eaten what I fancied - like a McDonald's last night 

Oh and I'm going for a full English this morning :beer:

I've been bored off my tits watching TV, too much top gear, I like operation repo and storage wars though pmsl

I've had 2 protein shakes in 7 days :ban:

Back on it Monday, I'll take lots of food with me for new job 

Bloody catching the bus their Monday morning lol but I'll be coming home in a brand new car :beer:

Right, shower and full English!!!

X


----------



## JANIKvonD

WTF has been going on in here?!?! new house, new job?! no cvnt tells me anything!!

also why u on codeine?...that stuff fuks my belly


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> WTF has been going on in here?!?! new house, new job?! no cvnt tells me anything!!
> 
> also why u on codeine?...that stuff fuks my belly


Pmsl.

New house is amazing so can't wait!

New job, cos I needed one didn't it! Really landed on my feet with that one :beer:

And the codeine is for the lumbar puncture I had last week lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> New house is amazing so can't wait!
> 
> New job, cos I needed one didn't it! Really landed on my feet with that one :beer:
> 
> And the codeine is for the lumbar puncture I had last week lol


fuk sake! what happened with the old job....sacked or just fed up with it? u bought the house mate?...how far from the old one is it.

lumbar puncture!!!....thats when they take fluid from ur spinal column is it no?...musta hurt like fuk lol

full o the question today am i :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

congrats mate enjoy the house and job!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake! what happened with the old job....sacked or just fed up with it? u bought the house mate?...how far from the old one is it.
> 
> lumbar puncture!!!....thats when they take fluid from ur spinal column is it no?...musta hurt like fuk lol
> 
> full o the question today am i :lol:


Lol, I'd had enough tbh mate so needed something new and local!

A different Pure gym next door to new job as well so happy days :beer:

New house is less than a mile away mate, it's one of the inlaws properties they're doing us it cheap lol it's the Mrs's inheritance anyway pmsl

Haha, yep that's the one mate. Wasn't pleasant! Proper pip lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> congrats mate enjoy the house and job!


Thanks Mr. Buca


----------



## Ginger Ben

Brandi from Storage Wars...... :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'd had enough tbh mate so needed something new and local!
> 
> A different Pure gym next door to new job as well so happy days :beer:
> 
> New house is less than a mile away mate,* it's one of the inlaws properties they're doing us it cheap lol it's the Mrs's inheritance anyway pmsl *
> 
> Haha, yep that's the one mate. Wasn't pleasant! Proper pip lol


fukin picked a good'un there mate :lol: all's good then buddy!..happy days! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Brandi from Storage Wars...... :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 118932


never heard of it....will be looking out for the box set now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> never heard of it....will be looking out for the box set now lol


History channel (for some reason??) it's on all the time mate. Quite a good show despite her cracking knockers actually.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin picked a good'un there mate :lol: all's good then buddy!..happy days! :beer:


Oh I know that mate! I'm a lucky fella :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Brandi from Storage Wars...... :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 118932


Nom nom nom


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'd had enough tbh mate so needed something new and local!
> 
> A different Pure gym next door to new job as well so happy days :beer:
> 
> New house is less than a mile away mate, it's one of the inlaws properties they're doing us it cheap lol it's the Mrs's inheritance anyway pmsl
> 
> Haha, yep that's the one mate. Wasn't pleasant! Proper pip lol


Happy days but be carefull they ask if market value has been met,on forms,during sale also if they are relatives selling to you,the taxman moves in sneeky ways!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Happy days but be carefull they ask if market value has been met,on forms,during sale also if they are relatives selling to you,the taxman moves in sneeky ways!!


All above board in that sense mate


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> All above board in that sense mate


Well that is no good,you should be robbing it off em:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Well that is no good,you should be robbing it off em:lol:


Pmsl.

Compared to what you mugs pay down there it's a steal!

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Compared to what you mugs pay down there it's a steal!
> 
> :lol:


Yes it's a shame my portfolio is only worth,,,,now i cannot say that!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fooked!!

Just waiting on keys now, cars loaded up, living room has rest of house in it and that's us done :beer:

Just a case of doing the opposite later on today lol

Like a clown I've pulled my back on pulling the washer out lol I'll be fine though 

Cleaning old place now till keys are available and probably nipping out for some food!! Indian tonight - well deserved I reckon


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Fooked!!
> 
> Just waiting on keys now, cars loaded up, living room has rest of house in it and that's us done :beer:
> 
> Just a case of doing the opposite later on today lol
> 
> Like a clown I've pulled my back on pulling the washer out lol I'll be fine though
> 
> Cleaning old place now till keys are available and probably nipping out for some food!! Indian tonight - well deserved I reckon


Nice one mate,but why do we always fook our backs up ,when we train so hard,it is a fookin mystery,i do mine using dishwasher,twice now :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Fooked!!
> 
> Just waiting on keys now, cars loaded up, living room has rest of house in it and that's us done :beer:
> 
> Just a case of doing the opposite later on today lol
> 
> Like a clown *I've pulled my back on pulling the washer out *lol I'll be fine though
> 
> Cleaning old place now till keys are available and probably nipping out for some food!! Indian tonight - well deserved I reckon


pmsl! natty feg


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Nice one mate,but why do we always fook our backs up ,when we train so hard,it is a fookin mystery,i do mine using dishwasher,twice now :lol:


Pmsl, that's because your old 

This I just the twinge from the picture I reckon as its died down quite quickly :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl! natty feg


Correct :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

hows the back?

Why is it they pull so easy like if u bend to tie your shoe or turn to the side or is this just me :lol: . but not when in the gym lol crappy things


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Fooked!!
> 
> Just waiting on keys now, cars loaded up, living room has rest of house in it and that's us done :beer:
> 
> Just a case of doing the opposite later on today lol
> 
> Like a clown I've pulled my back on pulling the washer out lol I'll be fine though
> 
> Cleaning old place now till keys are available and probably nipping out for some food!! Indian tonight - well deserved I reckon


get some liquor down ya and enjoy yourself, also stop being a natty pu55y


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> hows the back?
> 
> Why is it they pull so easy like if u bend to tie your shoe or turn to the side or is this just me :lol: . but not when in the gym lol crappy things


I'll live lol

Yeah it's always the same. Back gets pulled doing something with zero strain, or wake up with a crick neck lol


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I'll live lol
> 
> Yeah it's always the same. Back gets pulled doing something with zero strain, or wake up with a crick neck lol


yep lol woke up with cricked neck sunday morning :$


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> get some liquor down ya and enjoy yourself, also stop being a natty pu55y


I'm not one for drinking sir 

Natty is great, it's the future !!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> yep lol woke up with cricked neck sunday morning :$


See!! Bloody annoying isn't it.

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> See!! Bloody annoying isn't it.
> 
> :lol:


  very. you know what car ur getting at new job?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'm not one for drinking sir
> 
> Natty is great, it's the future !!
> 
> :lol:


fuk yeh u dont drink either! wtf am i doing in here :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> very. you know what car ur getting at new job?


Not sure yet, they've said if I'm not happy with it I can choose one myself after 2 weeks.

I ain't fussy, I had 9 company cars last year pmsl so I'll take what comes. It'll be German most likely


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk yeh u dont drink either! wtf am i doing in here :lol:


Sorry :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Not sure yet, they've said if I'm not happy with it I can choose one myself after 2 weeks.
> 
> I ain't fussy, I had 9 company cars last year pmsl so I'll take what comes. It'll be German most likely


Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fingers crossed mate!
> 
> View attachment 119029


Pmsl.

I wouldn't mind one of the new beetles


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I wouldn't mind one of the new beetles


I hope you're joking, only car gayer than the new mini's :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I hope you're joking, only car gayer than the new mini's :lol:


I like my VW's


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I like my VW's
> 
> View attachment 119032


That looks plop :laugh:

Audi S4 is what you want, see if they will stretch to that


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks plop :laugh:
> 
> Audi S4 is what you want, see if they will stretch to that


Pmsl, I wouldn't touch one as a company car. Tax man would rape me!!


----------



## TELBOR

Evening!!

All done, just a few random items left at old place so they can wait lol

But we're in!!

Rewarded with a Indian lol which didn't touch the sides 

Well happy, bigger than remembered too. Kitchen is my favourite, straight out onto decking which gets the sun all day long - bonus being an outside shítter too 



Cellar is big enough to get a power rack in...... Not sure yet!

Brand spanking new mattress to go to sleep on too, should help back twinges lol

One thing I am gutter about, new TV that I picked up yesterday for bedroom..... Bloody cracked the surround in transit  Well annoyed - should of boxed it back up!!

Anyway, sleep and unpacking to do tomorrow.


----------



## jon-kent

Looking swànk mate ! Big old kitchen ! Outside sh1tter !? Haha you gonna cut a little gloryhole in it ?


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Evening!!
> 
> All done, just a few random items left at old place so they can wait lol
> 
> But we're in!!
> 
> Rewarded with a Indian lol which didn't touch the sides
> 
> Well happy, bigger than remembered too. Kitchen is my favourite, straight out onto decking which gets the sun all day long - bonus being an outside shítter too
> 
> View attachment 119081
> 
> 
> Cellar is big enough to get a power rack in...... Not sure yet!
> 
> Brand spanking new mattress to go to sleep on too, should help back twinges lol
> 
> One thing I am gutter about, new TV that I picked up yesterday for bedroom..... Bloody cracked the surround in transit  Well annoyed - should of boxed it back up!!
> 
> Anyway, sleep and unpacking to do tomorrow.


Your kitchen is bigger than my house!


----------



## jon-kent

Richie186 said:


> Your kitchen is bigger than my house!


I thought that mate but didnt want that rich fcuker knowing it haha


----------



## Richie186

jon-kent said:


> I thought that mate but didnt want that rich fcuker knowing it haha


If my kitchen was that long I'd turn the fcuker into a bowling ally.


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Looking swànk mate ! Big old kitchen ! Outside sh1tter !? Haha you gonna cut a little gloryhole in it ?


That's a good shout


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Your kitchen is bigger than my house!


Lol, it's a bit big! Were very lucky.


----------



## TELBOR

Already sent this to @gingerben 



Nom nom nom!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Evening!!
> 
> All done, just a few random items left at old place so they can wait lol
> 
> But we're in!!
> 
> Rewarded with a Indian lol which didn't touch the sides
> 
> Well happy, bigger than remembered too. Kitchen is my favourite, straight out onto decking which gets the sun all day long - bonus being an outside shítter too
> 
> View attachment 119081
> 
> 
> Cellar is big enough to get a power rack in...... Not sure yet!
> 
> Brand spanking new mattress to go to sleep on too, should help back twinges lol
> 
> One thing I am gutter about, new TV that I picked up yesterday for bedroom..... Bloody cracked the surround in transit  Well annoyed - should of boxed it back up!!
> 
> Anyway, sleep and unpacking to do tomorrow.


Kitchen looks real nice mate you done well with that buy


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Kitchen looks real nice mate you done well with that buy


Thanks mate 

Not bought, it's one of the inlaws properties but it'll be ours one day :beer:

Sex dungeon.......





Pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Not bought, it's one of the inlaws properties but it'll be ours one day :beer:
> 
> Sex dungeon.......
> 
> View attachment 119131
> 
> 
> View attachment 119132
> 
> 
> Pmsl


Plenty room for a sling hanging off the ceiling in there :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Already sent this to @gingerben
> 
> View attachment 119128
> 
> 
> Nom nom nom!!


Why is there a child holding it? They cant be your hands, surely? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Why is there a child holding it? They cant be your hands, surely? :lol:


Pmsl.

Yeah they look quite minuscule on there don't they!!

I have big hands :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Not bought, it's one of the inlaws properties but it'll be ours one day :beer:
> 
> Sex dungeon.......
> 
> View attachment 119131
> 
> 
> View attachment 119132
> 
> 
> Pmsl


That your underground Friztle room mate !


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Yeah they look quite minuscule on there don't they!!
> 
> I have big hands :lol:
> 
> View attachment 119142


I've seen bigger pinky fingers on teenage girls you stubby cvnt :lol:

Training this weekend?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> That your underground Friztle room mate !


Good shout! I'll run it past the mrs


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I've seen bigger pinky fingers on teenage girls you stubby cvnt :lol:
> 
> Training this weekend?


You probably have......when your stood outside school waiting for them :lol:

Nah mate, might have a little blast in my db's I have but haven't got the time to get a gym session in


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> You probably have......when your stood outside school waiting for them :lol:
> 
> Nah mate, might have a little blast in my db's I have but haven't got the time to get a gym session in


I don't stand OUTSIDE, I'm hanging back, in the bushes waiting for a gust of wind and a cheeky upskirt...

Fair play mate, sounds like you've had a hectic week, try get some rest in!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I don't stand OUTSIDE, I'm hanging back, in the bushes waiting for a gust of wind and a cheeky upskirt...
> 
> Fair play mate, sounds like you've had a hectic week, try get some rest in!


Ah! That's my problem, notes taken


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Up bright and early as usual, didn't sleep last night. New job nerves lol

Plus forgot to bang some zma down :lol:

Got to catch the bus to work pmsl haven't caught a bus in years!

Prepped all my food last night, chicken marinated in a Cajun sauce yesterday;



Usual stuff for work, rice, chicken, fruit, whey and oats. Fuelling for a session tonight hopefully.

I'll start back in with a push session, not to sure about a proper pull session yet....

Have a good day yoofs!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck with the new job mate!


----------



## Richie186

Good luck pal, hope it goes well.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck with the new job mate!


Cheers Benjamin


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good luck pal, hope it goes well.


Thanks young man :beer:


----------



## Davey666

Good luck with the new job Rob :thumbup1:

Fcuk getting a bus I would rather walk


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good luck with the new job Rob :thumbup1:
> 
> Fcuk getting a bus I would rather walk


Thanks mate 

Lol it's a 20 mile walk then :beer:


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Lol it's a 20 mile walk then :beer:


Good cardio for the morning :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good cardio for the morning :thumb:


Pmsl, the £3.40 spent seems the better option


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, the £3.40 spent seems the better option


Lazy sh!t


----------



## Davey666

Are you training yet, or still resting?

Need to read back but CBA yet busy at work.


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Are you training yet, or still resting?
> 
> Need to read back but CBA yet busy at work.


Lazy shít 

I'm going to try a push session tonight, hopefully  See how I feel today.

Back is still sore but that'll be all the lifting and twisting with moving house!!


----------



## jon-kent

Chicken looked good mate ! Is that cajun stuff hot ?


----------



## luther1

You been sacked yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You been sacked yet?


Just doing the first round of teas so I'll give him 5 more minutes. Bet the cvnt puts the milk in before the water


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Just doing the first round of teas so I'll give him 5 more minutes. Bet the cvnt puts the milk in before the water


School boy error. Probably get a verbal. He'll make the same mistake at lunch for a written,and again in the afternoon. Cnut will be getting the bus for the second time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> School boy error. Probably get a verbal. He'll make the same mistake at lunch for a written,and again in the afternoon. Cnut will be getting the bus for the second time.


He'll definitely get a written for getting his tupperware out at 10:30 for meal 3. While everybody else is working hard he'll be at the microwave reheating cajun chicken and stinking the office out


----------



## luther1

bus stop [email protected]


----------



## JANIKvonD

good luck today pal. how was the first w.e in the new home?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> He'll definitely get a written for getting his tupperware out at 10:30 for meal 3. While everybody else is working hard he'll be at the microwave reheating cajun chicken and stinking the office out


what sort of cnut takes spicey food to work on their first day. he'll breathe on every cnut and stink the bog out


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> bus stop [email protected]


pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

haha.

Have a good day mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> what sort of cnut takes spicey food to work on their first day. he'll breathe on every cnut and stink the bog out


Bet he's got a stash of boiled eggs to eat as well, silly pr**k


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet he's got a stash of boiled eggs to eat as well, silly pr**k


in the middle of a meeting he'll be knocking up a shake with one of those silly metal balls rattling around for 5 mins sounding like a can of spray paint


----------



## jon-kent

luther1 said:


> in the middle of a meeting he'll be knocking up a shake with one of those silly metal balls rattling around for 5 mins sounding like a can of spray paint


Doing it extra loud so everyone turns round and thinks "that new guy must train". Making sure everyone can see the label on his shaker


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> in the middle of a meeting he'll be knocking up a shake with one of those silly metal balls rattling around for 5 mins sounding like a can of spray paint


The only meeting he'll be having is to hand back his name badge and hair net


----------



## jon-kent

"Oh this ? Its just my chicken and rice, i have to eat every 2hrs to keep dem gainz"


----------



## Sambuca

lol


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl,

Bunch of cùnts 

Jobs is sweet! So laid back its unreal, so much so they've said to come in casuals until I'm out and about :beer:

Yes I'm eating my chicken and rice - warm too!! :lol:

Couple of the guys train and they train at 7am, so pre work session on the cards 

Got a Focus, top spec so that'll do for now. Said it can be swapped in the not so distant future so can't grumble.

Kay Von D..... House is wicked mate and kids love it. Well happy :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl,
> 
> Bunch of cùnts
> 
> Jobs is sweet! So laid back its unreal, so much so they've said to come in casuals until I'm out and about :beer:
> 
> Yes I'm eating my chicken and rice - warm too!! :lol:
> 
> Couple of the guys train and they train at 7am, so pre work session on the cards
> 
> Got a Focus, top spec so that'll do for now. Said it can be swapped in the not so distant future so can't grumble.
> 
> Kay Von D..... House is wicked mate and kids love it. Well happy :beer:


sounds good mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> sounds good mate!


Makes a change from previous job mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one mate, glad all is good so far.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, glad all is good so far.


4 hours in and all is well lol

Been invited to an overnight stay Wednesday with a suppliers, wine and dine 

Having a microwave is the best thing for me up to yet pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

Overnight wine and dine ???? Your fresh meat mate ! They'll be running a train on your little bum :001_tt2:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> 4 hours in and all is well lol
> 
> Been invited to an overnight stay Wednesday with a suppliers, wine and dine
> 
> Having a microwave is the best thing for me up to yet pmsl


Wine,dine and 69 with the boss you queer Cnut


----------



## JANIKvonD

any decent flange?


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> any decent flange?


Like he would notice


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Like he would notice


llf. good point


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> any decent flange?


No lol

It's a male dominated place I'm afraid.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> It's a male dominated place I'm afraid.


really is your dream job....happy for ya dude


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> It's a male dominated place I'm afraid.


Ideal for you then


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> any decent flange?


Lets be fair he probably walked in, did the human equivalent of a dog walking in, sniffing everyone's ar$ehole, presenting his own ar$ehole to the alpha make for a good rodgering, then working his way down the pack until he got to the runt who he's big enough to shaft himself :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> It's a male dominated place I'm afraid.


He told me bosses daughter is fit but not got balls to do anything about it... fanny


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> He told me bosses daughter is fit but not got balls to do anything about it... fanny


Lol

I've told you, I'm happy with what I have 

Been down the cheating road, it's not nice - yup I'm a cùnt too!


----------



## TELBOR

Right you schlaaaags!!

No time to train today lol but off to the gym for 6.45am.

Push session, short and sweet.

Decline Bench Press

DB Shoulder Press

Pec Fly Machine

DB Lateral Raises

Skull Crushers

Done... I think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dips


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dips


If anyone was going to come in and say dips I knew it would be you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If anyone was going to come in and say dips I knew it would be you


That's because I know my shiz :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Gym time!


----------



## jon-kent

Pumping up for the office ay


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## jon-kent

Its a deep burn


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Pumping up for the office ay


Pmsl, yeah mate!!

Seriously ruined me, was blowing big time. Only had 15 days off lol

80kg was enough on bench, 24kg on DB Shoulder press, 100kg on pec fly machine and 20kg on skull crushers.

I was soaked 

Got a bloody cold coming along too!! Well annoyed.

I'll try a light pull session tomorrow


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, yeah mate!!
> 
> Seriously ruined me, was blowing big time. Only had 15 days off lol
> 
> 80kg was enough on bench, 24kg on DB Shoulder press, 100kg on pec fly machine and 20kg on skull crushers.
> 
> I was soaked
> 
> Got a bloody cold coming along too!! Well annoyed.
> 
> I'll try a light pull session tomorrow


Light pull session ? Is that a cheeky [email protected] in the work bogs haha.

So when are me @Ginger Ben and @JANIKvonD getting invited round your mansion ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, yeah mate!!
> 
> Seriously ruined me, was blowing big time. Only had 15 days off lol
> 
> 80kg was enough on bench, 24kg on DB Shoulder press, 100kg on pec fly machine and 20kg on skull crushers.
> 
> I was soaked
> 
> Got a bloody cold coming along too!! Well annoyed.
> 
> I'll try a light pull session tomorrow


Second day in new job, turns up red faced, sweating and 40 mins late. Good work buddy!! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, yeah mate!!
> 
> Seriously ruined me, was blowing big time. Only had 15 days off lol
> 
> 80kg was enough on bench, 24kg on DB Shoulder press, 100kg on pec fly machine and 20kg on skull crushers.
> 
> I was soaked
> 
> Got a bloody cold coming along too!! Well annoyed.
> 
> I'll try a light pull session tomorrow


Jeez, that's some drop in strength... you know what would help that cold?


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Jeez, that's some drop in strength...


PMSL no it fvcking isn't


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Light pull session ? Is that a cheeky [email protected] in the work bogs haha.
> 
> So when are me @Ginger Ben and @JANIKvonD getting invited round your mansion ?


Anytime :beer:

2 southern softies and a man who eats constantly


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Second day in new job, turns up red faced, sweating and 40 mins late. Good work buddy!! :lol:


Pmsl, early and fresh as a daisy after a red hot shower lol


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Jeez, that's some drop in strength... you know what would help that cold?
> 
> View attachment 119479


Lol, oh really!!

I have var and dbol and that's my lot


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Lol, oh really!!
> 
> I have var and dbol and that's my lot


Sounds a bit half ar$ed to me :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> PMSL no it fvcking isn't


Correct 

Felt bloody heavy though lol

A week of lots of calories will help!!

Choc Soreen bread is amazing btw


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Sounds a bit half ar$ed to me :whistling:


Lol, I don't need all this Tren and test like you lot..........

I do really


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Correct
> 
> Felt bloody heavy though lol
> 
> A week of lots of calories will help!!
> 
> Choc Soreen bread is amazing btw


Bouught the banana one other day and ended up eating it all in 1 sitting :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Anytime :beer:
> 
> 2 southern softies and a man who eats constantly


Haha cool ! You going to bodypower mate ?


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I don't need all this Tren and test like you lot..........
> 
> I do really


Well I don't NEED it.... I just want it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Correct
> 
> Felt bloody heavy though lol
> 
> A week of lots of calories will help!!
> 
> Choc Soreen bread is amazing btw


Might have to acquire some at lunchtime as I'm popping in to town for some other stuff 

I hit just over 3000 cals yesterday which is well down on usual but felt full so thought fvck it, I'm not force feeding myself anymore. Plan is to basically eat clean and as much as I can comfortably with the view of more carbs on gym days and less on rest days, basically a slightly random carb/calorie cycling sort of approach to see how it works out. Not feeling bloated at the moment is a right winner! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Bouught the banana one other day and ended up eating it all in 1 sitting :thumb:


Lol, easily done isn't it!! Banana one doesn't need anything on it - lovely stuff!! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha cool ! You going to bodypower mate ?


No mate, too big 

Lol.

Too much going off at home, loads to do.

2 weddings this weekend!! None stop here.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> No mate, too big
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Too much going off at home, loads to do.
> 
> 2 weddings this weekend!! None stop here.


You fcuking pussyhole haha, wanted to give you sh1t in real life !!! Have to travel up and do a home invasion ! Have to see if you got any mma gyms near you so its not a compleatly wasted trip lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You fcuking pussyhole haha, wanted to give you sh1t in real life !!! Have to travel up and do a home invasion ! Have to see if you got any mma gyms near you so its not a compleatly wasted trip lol


I'm fooking massive brah, you wouldn't dare give me verbal shít


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have to acquire some at lunchtime as I'm popping in to town for some other stuff
> 
> I hit just over 3000 cals yesterday which is well down on usual but felt full so thought fvck it, I'm not force feeding myself anymore. Plan is to basically eat clean and as much as I can comfortably with the view of more carbs on gym days and less on rest days, basically a slightly random carb/calorie cycling sort of approach to see how it works out. Not feeling bloated at the moment is a right winner! :lol:


3000 cals..... Pussy 

You best have got some Soreen bread lol I've got some ready for post workout in the morning :beer:


----------



## Richie186

2350 cals here. That must be positively ****!!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 2350 cals here. That must be positively ****!!


Your different lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> 2350 cals here. That must be positively ****!!


Correct :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Alright ****'s!

Trained at gym next to work this morning, bloody stupid pure gyms with access codes - didn't work!

Some random bird let me in, I did my session then told them lol

Still didn't work when I left, hopefully sorted for tomorrow.

Was very busy compared to Mansfield at 7am, exactly same kit etc but all over the place!

Did pull, light session and feeling it already lol

BOR

T-Bar Rows

Lat Pull Downs

Rear Delt Flys

Barbell/DB Curls

Very much so a do what I could. I'm sure I have fùcked up Body, on the lemsips now for a bloody cold and headache! Grrrrr.

Food is creeping back up, haven't quite got the flexibility to eat when I want but I've still had 4 meals so far today.

Have fun benders, I'm catching some rays on my lunch break in the works garden


----------



## Ginger Ben

Maybe your feeble fingers weren't pressing the key pad hard enough?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe your feeble fingers weren't pressing the key pad hard enough?


Probably lol

I was smashing them in pretty hard 3rd and 4th time


----------



## TELBOR

Evening bitches!!

Nice day again at work, some nice blokes too. Met another one of the team who's a kick boxing instructor, he's giving me a punch bag for free lol

That'll go in the cellar  Spice the cardio up lol

Plan was to come home and tackle the garden, was a little messy and the lawn needed tackling..... Came home.... Inlaws had been in it all day and done it all :beer:

Bless em 

Just put an order in @TheProteinWorks.

Green Spike Raze - New Flavour

Choc Cherry Whey - @onthebuild ; your recommendation!

Some Husk and some dextrose 

More stuff to bang in the cupboard;



Food prep time!


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you keeping all the stock at your place!


----------



## Sambuca

Let us know how the choc cherry is!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you keeping all the stock at your place!


I'm running low pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Let us know how the choc cherry is!


Defo will mate, by all accounts it's meant to be very nice! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

All you need now is to train....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> All you need now is to train....


This is true


----------



## TELBOR

If anyone can remember a couple of months ago I was talking about getting the mrs a car.... Which we did.

Well, she got bloody promoted today and gets a car pmsl

So, after a load of running around to get one for her it's being sold in the next week!!

None stop party here :lol:

£10 down at the Eastern Europeans to polish it up and 5 mins on eBay will do


----------



## MURPHYZ

Just dropping in to show im not dead, I am however fat and out of shape after way to long off lifting, so in essence I now look like rob.


----------



## TELBOR

MURPHYZ said:


> Just dropping in to show im not dead, I am however fat and out of shape after way to long off lifting, so in essence I now look like rob.


You wish you looked like me 

Glad your alive, but fat isn't a good look...... Is it @gingerben :lol:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> If anyone can remember a couple of months ago I was talking about getting the mrs a car.... Which we did.
> 
> Well, she got bloody promoted today and gets a car pmsl
> 
> So, after a load of running around to get one for her it's being sold in the next week!!
> 
> None stop party here :lol:
> 
> £10 down at the Eastern Europeans to polish it up and 5 mins on eBay will do


Things going well mate.  glad to hear it.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Things going well mate.  glad to hear it.


Me too lol

After the year I've had it's about time 

Coconut milk and whey had Ricardo and its time for bed


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> If anyone can remember a couple of months ago I was talking about getting the mrs a car.... Which we did.
> 
> Well, she got bloody promoted today and gets a car pmsl
> 
> So, after a load of running around to get one for her it's being sold in the next week!!
> 
> None stop party here :lol:
> 
> £10 down at the Eastern Europeans to polish it up and 5 mins on eBay will do


Life seems to be going in a good direction for you rob,I'm pleased for you both


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> £10 down at the Eastern Europeans to polish it up


You gonna do the car after?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You wish you looked like me
> 
> Glad your alive, but fat isn't a good look...... Is it @gingerben :lol:


Don't know mate......

Cvnt


----------



## 25434

Morning ......just having a quick swoosh round the place.....have a good day..


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning ......just having a quick swoosh round the place.....have a good day..


Morning flubs 

Have a good day too :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Fook me!!

Why is the gym not running as well as everything else in my life lol

Pulled my trap again like I did with @flinty90!

Carried on though and was a good session :beer:

Did shoulders;

Seated Barbell Press up to 70kg

DB Side Raises up to 20kg Partials

DB Press up to 24kg

Side Lateral Machine up to 54kg

Then a little arm blast, felt a little dizzy at the end so I'm happy with that pmsl

In other news, I think the lack of food during being ill had an effect "looking skinny" - those hallowed words from the other half 

So, I'll force more food in today. Lots of spuds, lots of turkey mince and lots of shakes..... And just had some Soreen bread :lol:

Have fun ladies :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Nice little session mate. Bad news about trap though. What cals are you aiming for at the moment?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice little session mate. Bad news about trap though. What cals are you aiming for at the moment?


I'll live 

At least 4500 mate, needs must :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Fook me!!
> 
> Why is the gym not running as well as everything else in my life lol
> 
> Pulled my trap again like I did with @flinty90!
> 
> Carried on though and was a good session :beer:
> 
> Did shoulders;
> 
> Seated Barbell Press up to 70kg
> 
> DB Side Raises up to 20kg Partials
> 
> DB Press up to 24kg
> 
> Side Lateral Machine up to 54kg
> 
> Then a little arm blast, felt a little dizzy at the end so I'm happy with that pmsl
> 
> In other news, I think the lack of food during being ill had an effect "looking skinny" - those hallowed words from the other half
> 
> So, I'll force more food in today. Lots of spuds, lots of turkey mince and lots of shakes..... And just had some Soreen bread :lol:
> 
> Have fun ladies :beer:


Time to rejoin the darkside, 4 weeks of dbol followed by 4 weeks of var


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Time to rejoin the darkside, 4 weeks of dbol followed by 4 weeks of var


Good shout


----------



## Sambuca

almost end of your first week in new job.. how you settling in?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hitting B&M at lunch time, hoping for some good bargains! 

Been up since half 5 this morning and already walked dogs twice!! :sleeping:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Good shout


Or be a dirty roiding junky like me and run

Rohm TTM for 8 weeks

Rohm Thermo Lipid 8 weeks

Pharma Anavar 6 weeks

:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Or be a dirty roiding junky like me and run
> 
> Rohm TTM for 8 weeks
> 
> Rohm Thermo Lipid 8 weeks
> 
> Pharma Anavar 6 weeks
> 
> :thumb:


Whats thermo lipid mate?? I can tell its a fat burner obviously but what's in it and what form does it take? Pills, pin?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Whats thermo lipid mate?? I can tell its a fat burner obviously but what's in it and what form does it take? Pills, pin?


Its liquid clen with added t3 and ketofin so you can run it constantly without f*cking up your receptors. You take 1ml a day just added to a juice or w/e sounds mint comes in 50ml bottle. I get on alot better on clen/t3 than i do on dnp so im going for that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its liquid clen with added t3 and ketofin so you can run it constantly without f*cking up your receptors. You take 1ml a day just added to a juice or w/e sounds mint comes in 50ml bottle. I get on alot better on clen/t3 than i do on dnp so im going for that


Oh right, cheers for explaining that. t3 doesn't agree with me, makes me feel crap. Not sure about clen as not tried it but don't think this is one for me lol

Got my dhacks eca stack yesterday so going to crack that out for a pre wo and pre cardio boost for a while and see how that goes.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> almost end of your first week in new job.. how you settling in?


Last day today  Off tomorrow for 1st wedding of the weekend lol

All good, nice team and very welcoming :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hitting B&M at lunch time, hoping for some good bargains!
> 
> Been up since half 5 this morning and already walked dogs twice!! :sleeping:


You'll find some bargains!

Pmsl, those dogs need banging on a treadmill


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Or be a dirty roiding junky like me and run
> 
> Rohm TTM for 8 weeks
> 
> Rohm Thermo Lipid 8 weeks
> 
> Pharma Anavar 6 weeks
> 
> :thumb:


You sir....... Are a junkie!!

I'm in the minority now I don't pin lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh right, cheers for explaining that. t3 doesn't agree with me, makes me feel crap. Not sure about clen as not tried it but don't think this is one for me lol
> 
> Got my dhacks eca stack yesterday so going to crack that out for a pre wo and pre cardio boost for a while and see how that goes.


Interested to know how you get on with the dhacks eca mate.

Started their ultra burn yesterday and its great, esp for fasted cardio.

Cock is like a party sausage though:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Interested to know how you get on with the dhacks eca mate.
> 
> Started their ultra burn yesterday and its great, esp for fasted cardio.
> 
> Cock is like a party sausage though:lol:


Pmsl I'll let you know mate, first try of it on monday probably. Will be using it for fasted cardio and maybe a pre wo boost as i train fasted in the morning too.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Late night trying to catch up with the house and stuff.

Just had some bacon on a bagel 

Now sat in the garden having a brew, bloody little robin red breast hopping around - in may?!

Wedding later, so lots to do then all again tomorrow :beer:

Have fun you lot  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Late night trying to catch up with the house and stuff.
> 
> Just had some bacon on a bagel
> 
> Now sat in the garden having a brew, bloody little robin red breast hopping around - in may?!
> 
> Wedding later, so lots to do then all again tomorrow :beer:
> 
> Have fun you lot  x


Morning bud, sounds like a nice start to the day. I've been up since 6 again, been on two dog walks, tried to start the jeep (dog car) but battery flat so had to put them in boot of our car which is now filthy....Love dogs.... :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Morning smeg breath,hope you are well:thumb:

Have a crackin day buddy


----------



## jon-kent

Morning princess


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning smeg breath,hope you are well:thumb:
> 
> Have a crackin day buddy


Wedding one out the way 

Time to recharge lol

Wedding 2 tomorrow


----------



## Sweat

***... fact


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Wedding one out the way
> 
> Time to recharge lol
> 
> Wedding 2 tomorrow


Tell the mrs it's an excuse to consummate your love... Twice.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Tell the mrs it's an excuse to consummate your love... Twice.


Lol, don't need excuses


----------



## TELBOR

Double post!


----------



## TELBOR

Pre wedding early session done lol

Chest

Incline DBs

Chest Press

Flat DB Flys

Plates Raises & Rope pull downs

Done.

Green Spike Raze used pre workout - helped massively!

Choc & Cherry Whey after


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Pre wedding early session done lol
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline DBs
> 
> Chest Press
> 
> Flat DB Flys
> 
> Plates Raises & Rope pull downs
> 
> Done.
> 
> Green Spike Raze used pre workout - helped massively!
> 
> Choc & Cherry Whey after


How many scoops you used of the green spike stuff? I found I quickly increased it to 1 scoop... one 35g scoop that is :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> How many scoops you used of the green spike stuff? I found I quickly increased it to 1 scoop... one 35g scoop that is :lol:


Lol, I did 7 little scoops today. But I haven't used a pre workout in weeks so did the trick


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Roblet...


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Great wedding yesterday, amazing food, some funny & heart warming speeches. We was very lucky to be invited to the wedding.

Evening buffet was well nice, I was gutted there was no cheese and pineapple sticks pmsl all posh cheese, pâté and all that jazz, but some well nice slow cooked beef in Guinness 

Only had one drink as I was driving, made it last 3 hours lol

Tackled some more of the house today, so no more bags and boxes in the living room :beer:

Got a mates BBQ later, none stop party for me ain't it! :lol:

Just about to have a choc and cherry whey - well nice!

Then off to the Polish to get cars cleaned.

Have fun everyone


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good mate. Enjoy the bbq!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Great wedding yesterday, amazing food, some funny & heart warming speeches. We was very lucky to be invited to the wedding.
> 
> Evening buffet was well nice, I was gutted there was no cheese and pineapple sticks pmsl all posh cheese, pâté and all that jazz, but some well nice slow cooked beef in Guinness
> 
> Only had one drink as I was driving, made it last 3 hours lol
> 
> Tackled some more of the house today, so no more bags and boxes in the living room :beer:
> 
> Got a mates BBQ later, none stop party for me ain't it! :lol:
> 
> Just about to have a choc and cherry whey - well nice!
> 
> Then off to the Polish to get cars cleaned.
> 
> Have fun everyone


Perfect weather for a BBQ mate enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

BBQ was great yesterday, had to stop eating as people thought I had a problem lol

Was good though, good weather so caught the sun lol

Fun packed day here..... Ikea and Next home :lol:

Buying a BBQ later though, picked one up cheap off eBay lol

Caught this little fella going around the garden earlier;



Back session tomorrow, early one as I'm on my first course through work all day 

Have a good day you lot :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!!

Pretty good back session just done;

Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets of 10/12

EZ Bar BOR - 4 sets 10/12 then 30x20kg

Shrugs - 4 sets 12/15

Seated Close Grip Row - 4 sets 10/12

Rope Machine - 600ft at various resistance

Awesome pump after rope machine, shirt is very tight on forearms now lol


----------



## biglbs

Morning honey bunch,love the squiggles around the garden,also the pig out at BBq! :innocent:


----------



## Sambuca

have a good day!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, lovely weekend had I trust. I avoided sunburn luckily, thanks to some liberally applied factor 30 pmsl.

Whats the gym plan at the moment then? Beefing up still or just doing whatever feels right at the time?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, lovely weekend had I trust. I avoided sunburn luckily, thanks to some liberally applied factor 30 pmsl.
> 
> Whats the gym plan at the moment then? Beefing up still or just doing whatever feels right at the time?


Some planes flying over your way actualy complained about the sun being reflected back up off.... and i quote'I very white object with a ginger hue to it,it almost seemed to magnify the suns rays,passengers were very upset,some complaining of migrane!'


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Some planes flying over your way actualy complained about the sun being reflected back up off.... and i quote'I very white object with a ginger hue to it,it almost seemed to magnify the suns rays,passengers were very upset,some complaining of migrane!'


Probably thought they were flying over the needles lighthouse on the Isle of Wight :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, lovely weekend had I trust. I avoided sunburn luckily, thanks to some liberally applied factor 30 pmsl.
> 
> Whats the gym plan at the moment then? Beefing up still or just doing whatever feels right at the time?


Brilliant weekend thank you mate, gutted I didn't get 1 min sat in the sun lol

I bet you had to apply every 5 mins, you looked brown on that picture I saw 

I'm kinda stuck in limbo at the moment, not sure how to plan my days.

Mornings are fine for the gym, do I do cardio and weights at night? Or just weights in the morning?

I've gone with just weights ATM.

Still have the usual goal - grow! Since the hospital stuff I've dropped some mass and I can tell when I get dressed lol

Food wise I've stuck to usual whilst at work but at home it's snatch and grab. Too busy!!

But, I'm happy with how it is. I'm not paying a mentor, I haven't invested in a cycle of aas and I look above average 

A weekend full of nice comments from people I haven't seen in years at the weddings so that was nice.

Nice long reply for you Benjamin :lol:

@biglbs I'll name the squirrel Tom as he looked like a unit  Oh and BBQ food is the best!!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant weekend thank you mate, gutted I didn't get 1 min sat in the sun lol
> 
> I bet you had to apply every 5 mins, you looked brown on that picture I saw
> 
> I'm kinda stuck in limbo at the moment, not sure how to plan my days.
> 
> Mornings are fine for the gym, do I do cardio and weights at night? Or just weights in the morning?
> 
> I've gone with just weights ATM.
> 
> Still have the usual goal - grow! Since the hospital stuff I've dropped some mass and I can tell when I get dressed lol
> 
> Food wise I've stuck to usual whilst at work but at home it's snatch and grab. Too busy!!
> 
> But, I'm happy with how it is. I'm not paying a mentor, I haven't invested in a cycle of aas and I look above average
> 
> A weekend full of nice comments from people I haven't seen in years at the weddings so that was nice.
> 
> Nice long reply for you Benjamin :lol:
> 
> @biglbs I'll name the squirrel Tom as he looked like a unit  Oh and BBQ food is the best!!!


You sound a very happy young man,in fact i recon you're on morphine lol,no realy mate,it is nice to see you so happy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad all is going so well mate, sounds good!


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You sound a very happy young man,in fact i recon you're on morphine lol,no realy mate,it is nice to see you so happy!


Yeah I'm very happy right now mate, all going my way for once lol



jon-kent said:


> View attachment 120314


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sounds like your in a good place, if your happy with training and how you look no point in going back on AAS mate imo, just keep on doing what your doing


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds like your in a good place, if your happy with training and how you look no point in going back on AAS mate imo, just keep on doing what your doing


Yeah I am mate, and yes your right. I'm happy to keep plodding along ATM


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Shoulders done with a little triceps worked, 5.30am at an empty gym 

Lateral Raise Machine - 4 sets 10/12 up to 54kg

DB Press - 4 sets 10/12 up to 26kg

V Bar Push Downs - 4 sets 12/15

DB Side Raises - 4 sets 10/12 up to 16kg partials

Seated Shoulder Press Machine - 3 sets 10/12

Tricep Dip Machine - 3 sets 10/12

Done.

Another course today, lots of food packed including Cajun chicken and bacon wraps :lol:


----------



## Davey666

All looking good Rob :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> All looking good Rob :thumbup1:


Thanks mate.

Hope you are well!!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Hope you are well!!


I am ok lol... Back to some training today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Any free cakes in these training sessions like your last place then? :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> I am ok lol... Back to some training today


Good man!! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Any free cakes in these training sessions like your last place then? :laugh:


Cakes, pork pies, sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cookies pmsl



I had one cookie


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cakes, pork pies, sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cookies pmsl
> 
> View attachment 120431
> 
> 
> I had one cookie


Fvcking hell! I love pork pies


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell! I love pork pies


Who doesn't lol

Cheese and Branston pickle ones are the best


----------



## TELBOR

3100 cals hit so far, got salmon when I get home with veggies.

Coconut milk and whey will finish me off nicely I reckon 

Couple of people coming to see mrs car tonight so hopefully we'll get that sold!!

As gay as it sounds I'm going to doing a whole session on core/abs tomorrow.

Then I'll hit a pull session Friday :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gay fat skinny weak bandit


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell! I love pork pies


You are what you eat.

Having said that,Branson pickle or mustard nomnom


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Gay fat skinny weak bandit


How did you know Luther was going to post in here :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How did you know Luther was going to post in here :lol:


Could hear the mumbling [email protected] from here


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You are what you eat.
> 
> Having said that,Branson pickle or mustard nomnom


Mmmmm, bloody want one now lol


----------



## luther1

Getting out tomorrow so straight home and jump on the scales. Then have another shake. Might actually go soup shopping. Any recommendations?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Getting out tomorrow so straight home and jump on the scales. Then have another shake. Might actually go soup shopping. Any recommendations?


Heinz 

Make your own mate, plenty of time on your hands haven't you?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Getting out tomorrow so straight home and jump on the scales. Then have another shake. Might actually go soup shopping. Any recommendations?


The 'glorious' ones are good. West African chicken and peanut is a favorite


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Heinz
> 
> Make your own mate, plenty of time on your hands haven't you?!


No,not had a [email protected] for 3 days


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No,not had a [email protected] for 3 days


Sh1t nurses


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Getting out tomorrow so straight home and jump on the scales. Then have another shake. Might actually go soup shopping. Any recommendations?


Like ben said mate the Glorious ones are the best, i had a broken jaw not long ago and was on these for about 4 weeks

http://www.gloriousfoods.co.uk/products


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No,not had a [email protected] for 3 days


Job for Jen when you get home


----------



## TELBOR

Boom!!

Car sold 

Turned a little profit too :beer:


----------



## Richie186

I'd get a lotto ticket this week if I were you mate, things swinging in your favour at the moment.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I'd get a lotto ticket this week if I were you mate, things swinging in your favour at the moment.


Agreed!!


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> I'd get a lotto ticket this week if I were you mate, things swinging in your favour at the moment.


They're not going that well,he's still puny


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> They're not going that well,he's still puny


Even from his death bed he's cutting them down lol


----------



## onthebuild

@R0BLET I'd get on the var if I were you. Its gonna come in handy for all those burns you've recently had in here :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> @R0BLET I'd get on the var if I were you. Its gonna come in handy for all those burns you've recently had in here :lol:


And some bio oil for the stretch marks round his ring


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Even from his death bed he's cutting them down lol


That moon faced cùnt couldn't cut a dandelion down never mind little old me


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> And some bio oil for the stretch marks round his ring


Left it at your mums again :lol:

And on that bombshell...... Goodnight


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Left it at your mums again :lol:
> 
> And on that bombshell...... Goodnight


Haha good night princess :001_tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mofo's!

6am core and light cardio session. Felt good, nothing major.

Just crunches, twists, planks, pretty much anything lol

All weighted of course using DB's, medicine balls and plates machines.

Salmon went out the window last night..... So had fish and chips 

Followed by coconut milk and whey 

Plenty of snap today, work are really cool about me having food and shakes through the day so well happy :beer:


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Cakes, pork pies, sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cookies pmsl
> 
> View attachment 120431
> 
> 
> I had one cookie


That's actually the worst picture to see when doing Keto! Ha.



R0BLET said:


> Morning mofo's!
> 
> 6am core and light cardio session. Felt good, nothing major.
> 
> Just crunches, twists, planks, pretty much anything lol
> 
> All weighted of course using DB's, medicine balls and plates machines.
> 
> Salmon went out the window last night..... So had fish and chips
> 
> Followed by coconut milk and whey
> 
> Plenty of snap today, work are really cool about me having food and shakes through the day so well happy :beer:


What's the plan man? You cutting or Bulking? Assume bulking with all the delights I read about!


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> That's actually the worst picture to see when doing Keto! Ha.
> 
> What's the plan man? You cutting or Bulking? Assume bulking with all the delights I read about!


Sorry mate, I'll pass it onto work lol

I'm always bulking mate.... Permanent Bulker pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

Morning *** hag


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning *** hag


A man can dream!


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Morning *** hag


ukm dance crew lxm lman not sure who the black guy is though


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, I'll pass it onto work lol
> 
> I'm always bulking mate.... Permanent Bulker pmsl


Must have the genes for it, I can put on muscle well, but also fat so not great but at least I only need around 3k cals to bulk.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ukm dance crew lxm lman not sure who the black guy is though


 @Breda of course


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Must have the genes for it, I can put on muscle well, but also fat so not great but at least I only need around 3k cals to bulk.


3k cals to bulk..... Slag lol

5k here to make in roads into gaining, 3k when I started was fine but with the joys of growing comes more bloody calories lol

But I do enjoy all my food 

I think if I did a cut I'd feel like death constantly!!


----------



## Sambuca

i saw and thought of u


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 120523
> 
> 
> i saw and thought of u


Pmsl, brilliant!!


----------



## Sambuca

u need the t shirt


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> u need the t shirt


Lol.

I'll have a protein works t shirt tomorrow, oh yeah..... That's how I roll mother fùckers!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'll have a protein works t shirt tomorrow, oh yeah..... That's how I roll mother fùckers!!


Free i hope :tongue: lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Free i hope :tongue: lol


I think you know the answer mate.....


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I think you know the answer mate.....


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


>


Can't see GIFs on phone


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Can't see GIFs on phone


Its a guy shaking his head lol


----------



## 25434

jon-kent said:


> Its a guy shaking his head lol


and he looks a bit gormless to me.....hello Roblet....quick thursday swoosh....like the ninja in the night.....swoooooosh....take care dude...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> and he looks a bit gormless to me.....hello Roblet....quick thursday swoosh....like the ninja in the night.....swoooooosh....take care dude...


Pmsl, I thought a Nike advert was in my journal!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 3k cals to bulk..... Slag lol
> 
> 5k here to make in roads into gaining, 3k when I started was fine but with the joys of growing comes more bloody calories lol
> 
> But I do enjoy all my food
> 
> I think if I did a cut I'd feel like death constantly!!


I'd bulk on about 687 calories at the moment, metabolism is shafted, lol!


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> 3k cals to bulk..... Slag lol
> 
> 5k here to make in roads into gaining, 3k when I started was fine but with the joys of growing comes more bloody calories lol
> 
> But I do enjoy all my food
> 
> I think if I did a cut I'd feel like death constantly!!


My family say i got hollow legs mate and if i had a quid for everytime someone said they wouldn't want to feed me for a week i would be ok , your right mate cutting is agonising with a monster appetite but possible


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I'd bulk on about 687 calories at the moment, metabolism is shafted, lol!


700 and you'd be massive!!


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> My family say i got hollow legs mate and if i had a quid for everytime someone said they wouldn't want to feed me for a week i would be ok , your right mate cutting is agonising with a monster appetite but possible


Lol, same here mate! Everyone says either "you have worms" or "you have hollow legs!"

I think I'll do a cut in a couple if years when I'm holding better mass :lol:


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Lol, same here mate! Everyone says either "you have worms" or "you have hollow legs!"
> 
> I think I'll do a cut in a couple if years when I'm holding better mass :lol:


Having a huge appetite is a massive advantage when bulking imo as long as you eat right and train hard enough to utilise it .....i gained around a stone of stage weight since this time last year


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Having a huge appetite is a massive advantage when bulking imo as long as you eat right and train hard enough to utilise it .....i gained around a stone of stage weight since this time last year


Agree mate, I do let one or two things slip through but don't take the píss.

A stone is great going mate, but you are a beast!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, starting to feel better again in sessions now with a routine in place 

Arms

EZ Bar Wide Grip Bicep Curls - Superset Skull Crushers

15x20kg

12x25kg

10x30kg

Cable machine V bar Push Downs Superset - Rope Curls

15x17kg

12x21kg

10x24kg

DB Concentrated Curls

15x10kg

15x12kg

10x16kg

20x6kg

EZ Bar Close Grip Press

15x30kg

15x35kg

12x40kg

Preacher Curl

15x36kg

12x45kg

10x54kg

Rope Push Downs

20x20kg to finish off arms

Approx 300 reps on these 10" guns!!

Slice of Soreen bread just had along with 50g Lemon Whey and 50g dextrose.

Salmon for lunch today, fancied it over chicken.

Roll on 5pm, ready for the weekend and to see my little ladies :beer:


----------



## tyramhall

Not had time to sift through the last few pages. Any progress pics pal?


----------



## jon-kent

tyramhall said:


> Not had time to sift through the last few pages. Any progress pics pal?


He posted these a few pages ago mate after his last cut ! Rob is on the left


----------



## Sambuca

roll on home time!  have a good weekend pal


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> He posted these a few pages ago mate after his last cut ! Rob is on the left


Wow must have missed these, I thought you were natty rob? You've bulked up fast :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Not had time to sift through the last few pages. Any progress pics pal?


Dirty perv!! Lol

Don't think I've posted any since the house move, I'll bang some on tomorrow morning I reckon 

Hope you are well mate and things are getting sorted  x


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> He posted these a few pages ago mate after his last cut ! Rob is on the left


Yep that's me, the dominant one


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> roll on home time!  have a good weekend pal


You too mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Wow must have missed these, I thought you were natty rob? You've bulked up fast :lol:


I know mate, lost definition in my ribs a little


----------



## TELBOR

Was thinking..... To help me bring back some more size and strength....

I have dbol and var here....

How about 50mg dbol am - pre workout

50mg var pm


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Was thinking..... To help me bring back some more size and strength....
> 
> I have dbol and var here....
> 
> How about 50mg dbol am - pre workout
> 
> 50mg var pm


If it were me I'd up the var tbh.

Appetite may suffer from those two orals, I know a lot suffer appetite loss on Dbol and/or winny.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> If it were me I'd up the var tbh.
> 
> Appetite may suffer from those two orals, I know a lot suffer appetite loss on Dbol and/or winny.


Yeah maybe, didn't want to go straight in at 100mg on the var.

I'm usually fine with the appetite on dbol tbh.

Just an idea for now, something to think about over the weekend I suppose


----------



## jon-kent

DO IT !!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> DO IT !!!!!


Ok Dad :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Ok Dad :lol:


Good.......now suck this


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Good.......now suck this


No


----------



## Mr_Morocco

You'll do well on dbol/var IMO, your diet seems clean will put you in good shape for the summer months


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You'll do well on dbol/var IMO, your diet seems clean will put you in good shape for the summer months


Yeah I reckon so too mate, diet is 90% clean and I'm not fussed about doubling up on Orals given its only 100mg ED.

Chicken, Poached Eggs and a Jacket Potato for me when I get in


----------



## TELBOR

As promised.....



Perfect poached eggs 



Chicken, Brussels, Broccoli, Jacket and 4 eggs.

Still hungry..... Quark and Whey I reckon


----------



## jon-kent

Those eggs do look perfectly cooked mate !

You'll make someone a lovely wife 1 day !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Those eggs do look perfectly cooked mate !
> 
> You'll make someone a lovely wife 1 day !


Pmsl,

I do like to be the cook of the house!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl,
> 
> I do like to be the cook of the house!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


>


So be it 

Honestly, I do love cooking. Not banging a pizza in the oven lol

All fresh


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> So be it
> 
> Honestly, I do love cooking. Not banging a pizza in the oven lol
> 
> All fresh


Fcuk that ! Im a microwave or george foreman man lol


----------



## Huntingground

Hey Rob,

How are you mate?

I wish I could cook lime that, eggs look tremendous!!!

All is good here, back on track now and getting strength back. I actually think the break done me good. I am almost hitting PBs with no gear/slin/peps inside me, I would claim natty if I was trained by Team Alpha 

SHIC starts next Saturday so excited about that.

Enjoy weekend with ladies


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> As promised.....
> 
> View attachment 120725
> 
> 
> Perfect poached eggs
> 
> View attachment 120726
> 
> 
> Chicken, Brussels, Broccoli, Jacket and 4 eggs.
> 
> Still hungry..... Quark and Whey I reckon


That is 1 dry plate of food, no sauce or anything?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that ! Im a microwave or george foreman man lol


George comes out for bacon lol



Huntingground said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> How are you mate?
> 
> I wish I could cook lime that, eggs look tremendous!!!
> 
> All is good here, back on track now and getting strength back. I actually think the break done me good. I am almost hitting PBs with no gear/slin/peps inside me, I would claim natty if I was trained by Team Alpha
> 
> SHIC starts next Saturday so excited about that.
> 
> Enjoy weekend with ladies


I'm good thanks mate 

Thanks mate, I do love a runny poached egg pmsl

Hahaha, team alpha rules ...... End of 

Mate I got excited when I saw your start date of the SHIC!! Is that sad lol



Mr_Morocco said:


> That is 1 dry plate of food, no sauce or anything?


Veg has water in it, eggs are runny.... What more do I need lol

Just pepper added mate


----------



## jon-kent

Dont you do your chicken in the foreman as well ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Dont you do your chicken in the foreman as well ?


Takes too long in mine, rubbish thing lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Dont you do your chicken in the foreman as well ?


Same a Ben said lol

Rarely do I use it tbh.

Oven tray, foil, 25/30 mins on the timer lol


----------



## jon-kent

Get a new one you fcukers ! Mine was £20 and once its heated my chicken takes under 10mins !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Get a new one you fcukers ! Mine was £20 and once its heated my chicken takes under 10mins !


Lol, got a new one 2 weeks ago.

May give this one a try with chicken then


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, got a new one 2 weeks ago.
> 
> May give this one a try with chicken then


Course you did ! Bet you got the big fcuk off bbq one you flash fcuk haha.

I butterfly my chicken breasts so that makes them cook well quick !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Course you did ! Bet you got the big fcuk off bbq one you flash fcuk haha.
> 
> I butterfly my chicken breasts so that makes them cook well quick !


Lol, I ain't flash mate.

Got a little one, so a butterflied breast will fit it fine


----------



## jon-kent

Haha yeah !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mine is the small one got it for xmas, It's rubbish lol. Didn't get hot enough to cook veg properly and chicken takes do long I get bored and put it in the oven


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mine is the small one got it for xmas, It's rubbish lol. Didn't get hot enough to cook veg properly and chicken takes do long I get bored and put it in the oven


You put a George foreman in the oven...... Fùck me you are a mad bástard!

:lol:


----------



## luther1

How the fcuk can an oven cook chicken quicker than a foreman?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> How the fcuk can an oven cook chicken quicker than a foreman?


Me and Ben got the knock off ones, George Formby


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> How the fcuk can an oven cook chicken quicker than a foreman?


Cos they are sh1t lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Me and Ben got the knock off ones, George Formby


George foreskin


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> George foreskin


George Bean


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> How the fcuk can an oven cook chicken quicker than a foreman?


The thick cnuts probably thought the top of the lid was the grill


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> The thick cnuts probably thought the top of the lid was the grill


Fcuking losers tried to put a whole chicken in it


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags! Nearly afternoon already 

Haven't been up long, well deserved lie in lol

Tri's are ruined so I'm happy, really lagging - aren't they Ben!!

Just grabbed a table at Franky and Bennies, full English, bacon and syrup pancakes and a muffin 

Nom nom nom!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags! Nearly afternoon already
> 
> Haven't been up long, well deserved lie in lol
> 
> Tri's are ruined so I'm happy, really lagging - aren't they Ben!!
> 
> Just grabbed a table at Franky and Bennies, full English, bacon and syrup pancakes and a muffin
> 
> Nom nom nom!!


Franky and bennies for breakfast !! If you've got more money than you know what to do with you can always just send me some ! I'll put your name on my shorts haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Franky and bennies for breakfast !! If you've got more money than you know what to do with you can always just send me some ! I'll put your name on my shorts haha


Lol, only £5 mate.

Plus I've just moaned about my portion of a "big breakfast" so she's took 20% - covered cost of pancakes


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, only £5 mate.
> 
> Plus I've just moaned about my portion of a "big breakfast" so she's took 20% - covered cost of pancakes


Haha fcuking hell ! Rich people are always the tightest


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking hell ! Rich people are always the tightest


He's off home now to wash that down with quails eggs and champagne


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking hell ! Rich people are always the tightest


Lol, I'm tight for the opposite reasons


----------



## Goosh

Made me chuckle this morning fella's.

And I'm a tray in oven guy as well when it comes to cooking chicken. I don't trust those Foremans tbh - morso the gf who would probably put her hand in it or something :s

I've already had to lock the iron away from her (or she's duped me into thinking she can't iron without injuring herself).


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> Made me chuckle this morning fella's.
> 
> And I'm a tray in oven guy as well when it comes to cooking chicken. I don't trust those Foremans tbh - morso the gf who would probably put her hand in it or something :s
> 
> I've already had to lock the iron away from her (or she's duped me into thinking she can't iron without injuring herself).


Lol, tell her the foreman is a trouser press


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> He's off home now to wash that down with quails eggs and champagne


Haha pmsl !


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Lol, tell her the foreman is a trouser press


She'd never fall for that. She's ridiculously intelligent, just has the common sense of a fish jumping out of a fishtank thinking it can fly - so accident prone it's beyond funny now. Well, apart from that time she ran towards me on the street to give me a cuddle when I met her off the bus years ago only to proceed to trip, take flight and land on her face


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags! Nearly afternoon already
> 
> Haven't been up long, well deserved lie in lol
> 
> *Anus is ruined so I'm happy, really painful - isn't it @Ginger Ben !!*
> 
> Just grabbed a table at Franky and Bennies, full English, bacon and syrup pancakes and a muffin
> 
> Nom nom nom!!


Interesting... new training method?


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> She'd never fall for that. She's ridiculously intelligent, just has the common sense of a fish jumping out of a fishtank thinking it can fly - so accident prone it's beyond funny now. Well, apart from that time she ran towards me on the street to give me a cuddle when I met her off the bus years ago only to proceed to trip, take flight and land on her face


Sounds like a good catch!!

Similar to mine lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Interesting... new training method?


Works for us both mate


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Works for us both mate


Only asking as was feeling left out! No invite...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Only asking as was feeling left out! No invite...


Cos you've got an ar5e like a hippos yawn


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cos you've got an ar5e like a hippos yawn


Make your mind up, one minute you say you love dumping it in there, next you just want @R0BLET tiny one?!


----------



## jon-kent

Robs got a a$$ like a wizards sleeve


----------



## TELBOR

Chest time! 

Hope all had a good weekend, mine was full of cheats 



1,800 cals with custard all over that :lol:



Only had the one tub, was on offer 

KFC had a visit, hotdogs and meatballs at Ikea :lol:

Back to usual today, chicken, rice, oats, whey..... Not quite as exciting lol

Out today with one of our delivery guys, meet and greet some of my inherited customers etc. Nice steady day again 

Just had some fruit toast for breakfast, banana, DAA and some Raze 

I'll be pushing those 20's through the roof pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and Tri's

Warm Up - TRX Press Ups

Decline Bench

15x40kg

12x60kg

12x80kg

15x40kg

Pec Fly Machine

12x59kg

10x86kg

8x106kg

15x45kg

Incline DB Press

15x20kg

12x24kg

10x30kg

Chest Press Machine

12x39kg

12x52kg

8x66kg

15x25kg

Rope Pull Downs

12x21kgx3

EZ Bar Skull Crushers Super Set Close Grip Press

10x20kgx3

Done!

Nothing massive, very pumped, all nice slow reps, good squeeze and generally a good session 

Choc and Cherry whey with dextrose now along with another banana.


----------



## TELBOR

Tough Mudder - http://toughmudder.co.uk/

Guys at work put a team together to do this, looks a good laugh!! 

Assault course, plus fire and electrocution :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tough Mudder - http://toughmudder.co.uk/
> 
> Guys at work put a team together to do this, looks a good laugh!!
> 
> Assault course, plus fire and electrocution :lol:


Getting really popular now that sort of thing. There is one near us called hell runner which is similar.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting really popular now that sort of thing. There is one near us called hell runner which is similar.


Yeah it's really popular looking at it.

May be worth me doing it so I have a goal - along side growing of course


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Assault course, plus fire and electrocution :lol:


All the things you need to make you cum !

You'll love it


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> All the things you need to make you cum !
> 
> You'll love it


Pmsl. I'm a BJ then Doggy kinda guy, well I was last night


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. I'm a BJ then Doggy kinda guy, well I was last night


Did you swallow or let him finish on your back ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Did you swallow or let him finish on your back ?


Both mate


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Both mate


Fcuking hell ! Bet you regret the viagra now haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell ! Bet you regret the viagra now haha


Fùck that, it's shít lol

Last time I tried it couldn't sleep all night with the bloody hard on keeping me up :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Fùck that, it's shít lol
> 
> Last time I tried it couldn't sleep all night with the bloody hard on keeping me up :lol:


Hahaha did your duvet look like a tent :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

A kids tent


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> A kids tent


Peado :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

if u got dragged round ikea u deserve a cheat. preferably with another women not just food. hateful place.


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Peado :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


I know mate, Ben is terrible!!


----------



## jon-kent

Hahahahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> if u got dragged round ikea u deserve a cheat. preferably with another women not just food. hateful place.


Just food will suffice :lol:

Only problem with ikea is you go home with boxes and have to build stuff after an hour or so already having walked around 

Like bob the builder yesterday lol

Wallpaper stripping tonight..... Living the dream aren't I


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Just food will suffice :lol:
> 
> Only problem with ikea is you go home with boxes and have to build stuff after an hour or so already having walked around
> 
> Like bob the builder yesterday lol
> 
> Wallpaper stripping tonight..... Living the dream aren't I


**** that **** haha


----------



## Sambuca

always end up with ikea hands too. smashing your knuckles off everything and getting splinters and generally just breaking all the chipboard u just bought.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> always end up with ikea hands too. smashing your knuckles off everything and getting splinters and generally just breaking all the chipboard u just bought.


Pmsl, yup!

Only a set of draws, but enough lo.

Seen where next lot of stuff is coming from and those guys build on delivery lol

I'll watch them whilst curling a dumbbell and drinking a shake


----------



## jon-kent

In just your bath robe...........undone


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Tough Mudder - http://toughmudder.co.uk/
> 
> Guys at work put a team together to do this, looks a good laugh!!
> 
> Assault course, plus fire and electrocution :lol:


My mates are doing this and been nagging me to do it. I'd love to but my fitness is shocking. I'd love to do the obstacles but its all that running lark, fcuk that!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> In just your bath robe...........undone


Standard mate


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> My mates are doing this and been nagging me to do it. I'd love to but my fitness is shocking. I'd love to do the obstacles but its all that running lark, fcuk that!


Same here!!

13 mile course......2 miles in I'd be blowing out my ring piece 

All these lot are starting their 12 weeks training this week lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Same here!!
> 
> 13 mile course......2 miles in I'd be blowing out my ring piece
> 
> All these lot are starting their 12 weeks training this week lol


Mate of mine did a 4 mile run the week before, went out on the keg the night after and bombed it round. the tw4t! I'd have to get the rest of the team to carry me!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate of mine did a 4 mile run the week before, went out on the keg the night after and bombed it round. the tw4t! I'd have to get the rest of the team to carry me!


Lucky sod I guess lol

I'm hoping not to be carried if I do it!

Looking good btw mate on the update pics


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lucky sod I guess lol
> 
> I'm hoping not to be carried if I do it!
> 
> Looking good btw mate on the update pics


There's a few in from saturday, looking flat but very little carbs. Should start seeing more changes this week, cardio is still only 25mins in the morning, a little bit extra clen and now 10mins carido after training, but more eggs and whey added!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> There's a few in from saturday, looking flat but very little carbs. Should start seeing more changes this week, cardio is still only 25mins in the morning, a little bit extra clen and now 10mins carido after training, but more eggs and whey added!


6 weeks to get it all together mate, I know you'll come good :beer:

Roll on the smelly ar?e


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> 6 weeks to get it all together mate, I know you'll come good :beer:
> 
> Roll on the smelly ar?e


I need a chicken farm the amount i'm eating!

Yeah i know mate, i'm used to getting lean quicker but Scott's slowed it down to preserve muscle, feel really good at the moment just waiting for the fall!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I need a chicken farm the amount i'm eating!
> 
> Yeah i know mate, i'm used to getting lean quicker but Scott's slowed it down to preserve muscle, feel really good at the moment just waiting for the fall!


Banging plenty of poultry down are we!!

Makes sense mate, he knows his stuff.

If your feeling good then all the better, maybe you'll fly through prep and just some pre contest nerves to deal with


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Banging plenty of poultry down are we!!
> 
> Makes sense mate, he knows his stuff.
> 
> If your feeling good then all the better, maybe you'll fly through prep and just some pre contest nerves to deal with


Pre-contest nerves started in January!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Pre-contest nerves started in January!


Lol.

I think your going to surprise yourself once you get on stage mate.

Email me the details where it's at etc mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I think your going to surprise yourself once you get on stage mate.
> 
> Email me the details where it's at etc mate


Thats what Scott keeps saying, so just need to listen to him and stop being a bell end with myself!

Will email you now mate


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Thats what Scott keeps saying, so just need to listen to him and stop being a bell end with myself!
> 
> Will email you now mate


Mate you had a brilliant physique last year for the beach!! I know you'll look the part and Scott isn't as daft as he looks is he


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> Pre-contest nerves started in January!


Hi mate,

As Rob said the nerves will go just before you step on stage ! Your mind will be full of what you have to do !


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> As Rob said the nerves will go just before you step on stage ! Your mind will be full of what you have to do !


Yeah pal am sure it will be, its the bit on my own i'm worried about. If i was p1ssed as a fart i wouldn't care as always make a tw4t of myself then and always getting naked so would be perfect haha!



R0BLET said:


> Mate you had a brilliant physique last year for the beach!! I know you'll look the part and Scott isn't as daft as he looks is he


No mate he is, he hasn't got a clue :tongue:


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> Yeah pal am sure it will be, its the bit on my own i'm worried about. If i was p1ssed as a fart i wouldn't care as always make a tw4t of myself then and always getting naked so would be perfect haha


Lol once your up there mate you wont even remember being nervous your too busy thinking what comes next and what you gotta do lol


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Yeah pal am sure it will be, its the bit on my own i'm worried about. If i was p1ssed as a fart i wouldn't care as always make a tw4t of myself then and always getting naked so would be perfect haha!
> 
> No mate he is, he hasn't got a clue :tongue:


I have no doubt in my mins ur gonna boss that **** up


----------



## jon-kent

Anyway Rob just incase you've forgotten mate

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## TELBOR

Alright ladies!

Did a back session this morning, no deads, no BOR - well, tried DB's.

Here it is;

Bent Over DB Row

15x18kg

12x30kg

12x36kg

Bit annoyed back is still giving me some jip!

Lat Pull Down

15x39kg

12x52kg

10x66kg

Seated Row

12x32kg

12x41kg

10x52kg

20x21kg

Oly Bar Shrugs

15x60kg

12x100kg

30x60kg burn out

Done !

Not an amazing session variety wise, but needed to do something on the back lol

No pre workout this morning, just a coffee 

Banana post workout, along with whey and dextrose.

Plenty of chicken today, gone with chilli flavoured wraps too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Better to do something than nothing mate, as long as doesn't make back worse. I'm giving lifting a few days off this week.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Better to do something than nothing mate, as long as doesn't make back worse. I'm giving lifting a few days off this week.


Hopefully ok 

I'll do core and a little cardio tomorrow to break it up then boulders Thursday.

Chest on Saturday with @flinty90!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully ok
> 
> I'll do core and a little cardio tomorrow to break it up then boulders Thursday.
> 
> Chest on Saturday with @flinty90!!


Sounds like a good plan mate.

About time that cvnt started training again :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate.
> 
> About time that cvnt started training again :whistling:


Pmsl, I know the slack fùck!!

He's still hitting it hard


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I know the slack fùck!!
> 
> He's still hitting it hard


I'm sure he is, keeping it all a big secret these days. Is he going for a big reveal? Probably going to come back to the forum as a post op tranny called Davina pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Better to do something than nothing mate, as long as doesn't make back worse. I'm giving lifting a few days off this week.


You reckon having a week off is a bad idea seeing as ive just come off PCT? Really lacking motivation atm but should be starting cycle in july


----------



## Sambuca

Mr_Morocco said:


> You reckon having a week off is a bad idea seeing as ive just come off PCT? Really lacking motivation atm but should be starting cycle in july


having a break is good. personally id just do a really light high rep week rather than not go at all.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm sure he is, keeping it all a big secret these days. Is he going for a big reveal? Probably going to come back to the forum as a post op tranny called Davina pmsl


Tbh mate I haven't seen him for over a month!

He's been away with work since he got back from France so I'm not sure they'll be a big reveal lol

I think he's due another short ester blast in 3 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You reckon having a week off is a bad idea seeing as ive just come off PCT? Really lacking motivation atm but should be starting cycle in july


I'd do as @Sambuca said mate, tbh mate just turn up and hit what ever you feel like doing.

Better than feeling sorry for yourself isn't it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sambuca said:


> having a break is good. personally id just do a really light high rep week rather than not go at all.


Yea sounds like a plan, think i need to change my routine up im becoming bored of doing the same sh1t every week, i might give PPL a go next week


----------



## Sambuca

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea sounds like a plan, think i need to change my routine up im becoming bored of doing the same sh1t every week, i might give PPL a go next week


thats the spirit pal! keep on trucking


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea sounds like a plan, think i need to change my routine up im becoming bored of doing the same sh1t every week, i might give PPL a go next week


PPL is good mate, I really like it. Not hugely different to what I was doing before tbh but just enough to make it interesting. And yeah do a light week of whatever you want just to keep things moving.


----------



## Sambuca

http://www.qwertee.com/product/hello-grumpy/

all vote up and rob can get it as his new gym tshirt


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> http://www.qwertee.com/product/hello-grumpy/
> 
> all vote up and rob can get it as his new gym tshirt


Buy it, I'll wear it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 121214


Private collections slipped through again.....

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

@onthebuild

Bender :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> @onthebuild
> 
> Bender :lol:


 :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Was planning on cardio and core tomorrow. But now it's shoulders 

Offered to train one of the lads from work who pretty new to the gym, I'll superset and drop set him into the ground 

RC work to warm up

Rear Flys

DB Seated Press Superset with DB Side Raises

Lateral Raise Machine to fry them off

Smith Shoulder Press with partials

Then some DB Front Raises

Hoping to do myself over at the same time lol


----------



## Richie186

Great way to make a good impression with your new colleges mate, super set them till they're arms fall off. Nice work.


----------



## luther1

Then share the same shower cubicle and soap each other up until you both have a happy ending whilst rubbing your helmets together


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Great way to make a good impression with your new colleges mate, super set them till they're arms fall off. Nice work.


Lol, why not eh ? 

Tbh he's a big lad - Eastern European so he will be fine..... Until doms kick in lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Then share the same shower cubicle and soap each other up until you both have a happy ending whilst rubbing your helmets together


Jelly :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Lol, why not eh ?
> 
> Tbh he's a big lad - *Eastern European* so he will be fine..... Until doms kick in lol


They're strong cnuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> They're strong cnuts


Agreed, my guess is he will out lift Rob on everything and need to ask somebody else there to spot him


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed, my guess is he will out lift Rob on everything and need to ask somebody else there to spot him


He'll be using Robs 1RM weights as a warmup


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed, my guess is he will out lift Rob on everything and need to ask somebody else there to spot him


Probably


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed, my guess is he will out lift Rob on everything and need to ask somebody else there to spot him


'I'll superset and dropset him I to the ground'

Those words could come back and haunt the Cnut and it'll be Rob that has to take the rest of the week off with doms


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> 'I'll superset and dropset him I to the ground'
> 
> Those words could come back and haunt the Cnut and it'll be Rob that has to take the rest of the week off with doms


Nah, I embrace intensity, doms and supersets. He doesn't train like us lot.

Asked him what his plan was tomorrow at the gym "general" was the answer.

In other words, run around playing on every machine there but doesn't touch DB's lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nah, I embrace intensity, doms and supersets. He doesn't train like us lot.
> 
> Asked him what his plan was tomorrow at the gym "general" was the answer.
> 
> In other words, run around playing on every machine there but doesn't touch DB's lol


Should be good fun then. I hate training with people that are new though. No patience at all. Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Clear ur pms rob u bummer


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Clear ur pms rob u bummer


Done :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be good fun then. I hate training with people that are new though. No patience at all. Lol


Haha, I'm the same!


----------



## Sweat

@Ginger Ben told me to say "Rob is gay"... pass it on!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Strong Eastern Europeans...... My ar?e 

For 6'2" and 95kg I was surprised lol

12kg DB's for Pressing.

But who cares, he loved it and tried bless him.

He said he can feel the pain already and I dreading tomorrow morning :lol:

Session went as planned;

RC Warm Up on Cable Machine

DB Press - Superset DB Side Raises

15x18kg - Press

10x6kg - Side

15x20kg

10x6kg

12x24kg

10x6kg

Face Pulls

3x15x21kg

Lateral Raise Machine - Superset DB Front Raises

15x41kg - Side

10x5kg - Front

15x45kg

10x5kg

15x54kg

10x5kg

Drop Set

10x54kg

10x27kg

10x18kg

10x5kg - Fronts

Seated Barbell Press

12x20kg

12x20kg High Partials

12x20kg Mid Partials

12x20kg Low Partials

Just a burn out on the last exercise.

All done, Fibre Husks are rank btw. Just saying


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


>


Lol, he's bigger than me 

Morning mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did you use fanny weights too then or is that his session you posted?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you use fanny weights too then or is that his session you posted?


Cùnt :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cùnt :lol:


Lol, Flinty is going to rip you a new one on Saturday pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, Flinty is going to rip you a new one on Saturday pmsl


Hopefully mate. Ready for it tbh!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, he's bigger than me
> 
> Morning mate


Haha same size t shirt though


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Strong Eastern Europeans...... My ar?e
> 
> For 6'2" and 95kg I was surprised lol
> 
> 12kg DB's for Pressing.
> 
> But who cares, he loved it and tried bless him.
> 
> He said he can feel the pain already and I dreading tomorrow morning :lol:
> 
> Session went as planned;
> 
> RC Warm Up on Cable Machine
> 
> DB Press - Superset DB Side Raises
> 
> 15x18kg - Press
> 
> 10x6kg - Side
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> 10x6kg
> 
> 12x24kg
> 
> 10x6kg
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> 3x15x21kg
> 
> Lateral Raise Machine - Superset DB Front Raises
> 
> 15x41kg - Side
> 
> 10x5kg - Front
> 
> 15x45kg
> 
> 10x5kg
> 
> 15x54kg
> 
> 10x5kg
> 
> Drop Set
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> 10x27kg
> 
> 10x18kg
> 
> 10x5kg - Fronts
> 
> Seated Barbell Press
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 12x20kg High Partials
> 
> 12x20kg Mid Partials
> 
> 12x20kg Low Partials
> 
> Just a burn out on the last exercise.
> 
> All done, Fibre Husks are rank btw. Just saying


:no:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> :no:


 :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Appetite is well and truly back in business 

Today so far;

5 Weetabix

2 Banana's

Coffee

140g Whey

50g dextrose

300g chicken, 200g rice in wraps :lol:

4 slices of Soreen bread

Starving!!


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 121287


The fat fcuker is drug dealing in my journal the cheeky fcuk mate !

He'll be enormous next week !


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 121287


Mmmmmm, pizza


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> The fat fcuker is drug dealing in my journal the cheeky fcuk mate !
> 
> He'll be enormous next week !


The fat Chinese boy?

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Hi Letrob,you ok ?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Hi Letrob,you ok ?


Hey mate, all good thanks!

Hope you're feeling better now


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate, all good thanks!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better now


Twas nothin ,but a peanut thanks mate...

Have reset all systems and relaunch course start this weekend,,,,,boooooom!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Twas nothin ,but a peanut thanks mate...
> 
> Have reset all systems and relaunch course start this weekend,,,,,boooooom!


Good to hear..... Dirty roiding Tren lover


----------



## TELBOR

Is it wrong that I've just rolled in and pigged out on a jar of beetroot pmsl

Suppose BP will benefit


----------



## Richie186

Not wrong mate. Good stuff beet root. Apart from when you take a dump after and have heart failure when you see the blood coloured mess you've just dropped off.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Not wrong mate. Good stuff beet root. Apart from when you take a dump after and have heart failure when you see the blood coloured mess you've just dropped off.


Pmsl . Look forward to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is it wrong that I've just rolled in and pigged out on a jar of beetroot pmsl
> 
> Suppose BP will benefit


It's odd, not wrong as such, just odd


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Ladies!

Off to do a little bit on legs and arms.

Have fun


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Have a good one.


----------



## onthebuild

Legs AND arms?! Seems alot!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Legs AND arms?! Seems alot!


Legs need warming up to their own session lol

Anyway, this is how it went;

Legs, Bums and Tums I mean Legs and Arms 

Leg Press

15x79kg

12x93kg

10x107kg

Calf Press

15x59kg

12x79kg

10x107kg

EZ Skull Crushers

15x20kg

15x25kg

15x30kg

12x20kg

EZ Bar Wide Grip Curls - Superset Reverse Grip Barbell Curls

15x20kg

10x10kg

15x25kg

10x10kg

8x30kg

10x10kg

Rope Push Downs/Rope Hammer Curls/V Bar Push Downs/DB Curls - All Super and Drop Sets

Leg Extensions to finish off

12x42kg

12x49kg

10x66kg

Well pumped!! Even got a compliment off some random in this gym lol

Usual food today, oats, whey, chicken, rice, wraps, Soreen.

Curry tonight, but I do need some veg in so I'll do a side of Brussels lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Legs AND arms?! Seems alot!


You seen the size of his arms, it's not a lot :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You seen the size of his arms, it's not a lot :laugh:


This is true 

Needs must lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> This is true
> 
> Needs must lol


Still favouring the high rep stuff mate? Don't fancy a switch to more hypertrophy style training?


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Still favouring the high rep stuff mate? Don't fancy a switch to more hypertrophy style training?


Rob loves his high rep work ! He wants to look like a prisoner in a japenese POW camp


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Still favouring the high rep stuff mate? Don't fancy a switch to more hypertrophy style training?


Yeah I like it lol

Tbh mate when I'm confident in getting deads back in the mix I'll start some 5x5 stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Rob loves his high rep work ! He wants to look like a prisoner in a japenese POW camp


Yeah mate, high rep low weights all the way - fat burning


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah mate, high rep low weights all the way - fat burning


It's not working...... :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Tired today, had a solid 8 hours last night too.

Rest day tomorrow so i'll grab an extra hour or so in bed 

Oats and whey just about to go down and a coffee i reckon lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Ladies, had 1 hour extra in bed this morning - whoop 

Rest day as planned, and I needed it.

Low car day today, no more than 75g - yes that's low to me lol

High Fats, High Protein. Need to curb the carbs when not training , except cheat day Saturday lol

Breakfast;

400ml coconut milk

70g protein

750 cals 



Had curry as planned, 200g chicken, 200g rice, 100g of a Bombay potato mix 

Plus 2 Naan breads lol

Mrs said I was looking a lot "bigger" last night, so banged my new tpw tee lol Really well fitted t-shirts tbh. Might get another one 

Food for the day is boiled eggs, chicken, whey, milk, salmon and veggies 

No soreen in sight :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Strong breakfast! I'm going to do the same on rest days instead of oats, chug a can of coconut milk


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Strong breakfast! I'm going to do the same on rest days instead of oats, chug a can of coconut milk


Makes sense to me 

Oh, 100g of almonds, hazelnuts and cashews to add in for the day lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Makes sense to me
> 
> Oh, 100g of almonds, hazelnuts and cashews to add in for the day lol


Nice work! I need to acquire some more nuts. Going to booker today for chicken, might see what they have in bulk lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Mrs said I was looking a lot "bigger" last night, so banged my new tpw tee lol Really well fitted t-shirts tbh. Might get another one


Morning **** hater 

Dont try your selling tactics in here fcuker ! You've paid for one thats bad enough haha :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Makes sense to me
> 
> Oh, 100g of almonds, hazelnuts and cashews to add in for the day lol


You sure do love your nuts :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Mrs said I was looking a lot "bigger" last night


Cock pump is doing it's job then finally?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work! I need to acquire some more nuts. Going to booker today for chicken, might see what they have in bulk lol


10kg of cashews


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Cock pump is doing it's job then finally?


Nah, it's rubbish :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nah, it's rubbish :lol:


Can't get a good seal eh? Gutted


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't get a good seal eh? Gutted


Too big for it :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Too big for it :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 121471


Yup 

Benders :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

No energy dip yet, which is good 

Ran out of nuts though pmsl

Quite interested how i will look in the morning tbh, missing 3/4's of my carb intake.

I'll probably look flat, skinny and fat all at the same time


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No energy dip yet, which is good
> 
> Ran out of nuts though pmsl
> 
> Quite interested how i will look in the morning tbh, missing 3/4's of my carb intake.
> 
> I'll probably look flat, skinny and fat all at the same time


After 1 day lol. No different is my guess


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> After 1 day lol. No different is my guess


Lol, honestly when I haven't had enough carbs I bloody know about it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, honestly when I haven't had enough carbs I bloody know about it


Bigger weights


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bigger weights


Yeah tomorrow lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah tomorrow lol


Can't wait to hear the report lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't wait to hear the report lol


Best drop him a text actually.

Oh, found Tesco near me had some Beet It Beetroot juice marked down last night £1.50 for 1l  Got a couple lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Best drop him a text actually.
> 
> Oh, found Tesco near me had some Beet It Beetroot juice marked down last night £1.50 for 1l  Got a couple lol


Result! Stupidly expensive stuff that, not as if beetroot is fvcking rare is it!! lol


----------



## jon-kent

f**got


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol, honestly when I haven't had enough carbs I bloody know about it


is this where the excuses have already started for getting your a$$ reemed open in gym tomorrow brah lol..

and then after we will train with the pinkies X

hows it going you bunch of vagina flaps


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> f**got


I concur!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> is this where the excuses have already started for getting your a$$ reemed open in gym tomorrow brah lol..
> 
> and then after we will train with the pinkies X
> 
> hows it going you bunch of vagina flaps


Is it fook!

I'm well up for tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Is it fook!
> 
> I'm well up for tomorrow


War commence at 10 am ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> War commence at 10 am ??


Yes mate.

Can't blooming wait


----------



## Huntingground

What's the plan for tomorrow guys? Which bodypart?

Flinty, where have you been mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> What's the plan for tomorrow guys? Which bodypart?
> 
> Flinty, where have you been mate?


Chesticles mate


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> War commence at 10 am ??





Huntingground said:


> What's the plan for tomorrow guys? Which bodypart?
> 
> Flinty, where have you been mate?


He's not doing a body part, when Flinty says "War commences at 10" he is refering to the lord of the rings battle that him and roblet are recreating in his back garden... Roblet is a Hobbit of course based on his size, Flinty will play an orc or troll!


----------



## flinty90

Huntingground said:


> What's the plan for tomorrow guys? Which bodypart?
> 
> Flinty, where have you been mate?


chest and triceps tomorrow a la flinty stylee..

i been working mate just dont get chance to bum about on here as much at the minute lol i miss it though !!


----------



## onthebuild

@roblet if you ever get a dog to go with that miserable fvcking cat of yours, it will probably be this one:


----------



## TELBOR

Bed for this old cùnt!!

Milk has taken me over on carbs, swap that for more coconut milk next rest day with higher fats and low(er) carbs 

Here's today's breakdown;


----------



## TELBOR

Ignore goals btw, mfp is a little gay


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Ignore goals btw, mfp is a little gay


Set your own goals for the protein / fat / carbs noob!  You trying keto?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Ignore goals btw, mfp is a little gay


73g of sugar :blink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck sh1tting tomorrow! 4g fibre lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Set your own goals for the protein / fat / carbs noob!  You trying keto?


No I'm not lol. Just a change for rest days.

CBA changing it each day tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> 73g of sugar :blink:


That's 1litre if whole milk and 8 scoops of whey for ya


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck sh1tting tomorrow! 4g fibre lol


Pmsl, I know! Zero fruit 

Food now, lots of food.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I know! Zero fruit
> 
> Food now, lots of food.


Lol I had about 40g yesterday, it seems to be my new little obsession


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I had about 40g yesterday, it seems to be my new little obsession


All about the fibre for iifym stan


----------



## Sweat

Fibre's overrated and for pussies, real men just have virtually none and then have horrid constipation!! Er... maybe just me actually...

Upped it since!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Fibre's overrated and for pussies, real men just have virtually none and then have horrid constipation!! Er... maybe just me actually...
> 
> Upped it since!


I've just had a lovely shít 

Breakfast has been;

4 bacon

2 slices bread

50g coco pops

50g bran flakes

Banana

2 slices of Soreen bread

50g whey

Woke up far less bloated today, which I was surprised with tbh. Maybe I'm more bloated than I think!

Made chest look better given less bulge below it lol


----------



## Sweat

Able to see the snake (worm in your case) now that bulge is reduced?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Able to see the snake (worm in your case) now that bulge is reduced?!


I have a vagina.......

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I've just had a lovely shít
> 
> Breakfast has been;
> 
> 4 bacon
> 
> 2 slices bread
> 
> 50g coco pops
> 
> 50g bran flakes
> 
> Banana
> 
> 2 slices of Soreen bread
> 
> 50g whey
> 
> Woke up far less bloated today, which I was surprised with tbh. Maybe I'm more bloated than I think!
> 
> Made chest look better given less bulge below it lol


Fat fooker


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I have a vagina.......
> 
> :lol:


MANGINA!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Fat fooker


Cheers :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I had about 40g yesterday, it seems to be my new little obsession


What sources you getting it from stan?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What sources you getting it from stan?


I'm guessing fruit, cùnt doesn't eat veggies does he.

Probably on a Special K diet


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm guessing fruit, cùnt doesn't eat veggies does he.
> 
> Probably on a Special K diet


Yeah that's true. I'm not a bug fruit lover tbh but do need to eat more fibre.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's true. I'm not a bug fruit lover tbh but do need to eat more fibre.


Don't you eat banana's mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What sources you getting it from stan?


Lol. Weetabix crunchy bran, popcorn, quest bars, psyllium husk, oestrogen bread, beans, bagels, potato, parsnips, fruit.

Btw tpw butterscotch and weetabix crunchy bran go together lovely, have to refrigerate the shake for best results  . Even got my 3 year old on it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol. Weetabix crunchy bran, popcorn, quest bars, psyllium husk, oestrogen bread, beans, bagels, potato, parsnips, fruit.
> 
> Btw tpw butterscotch and weetabix crunchy bran go together lovely, have to refrigerate the shake for best results  . Even got my 3 year old on it :lol:


Husks are rank


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Husks are rank


It's alright if u snort it! Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> That's 1litre if whole milk and 8 scoops of whey for ya


TPW full of sugar then lol? Just checked my pro-10 shake on mfp 12gs for 8 scoops


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> TPW full of sugar then lol? Just checked my pro-10 shake on mfp 12gs for 8 scoops


Nah, exactly same as pro-10 via mfp.

1000ml of whole milk, shakes and bag if mixed nuts is where that 73g of sugar comes from.

That'll be a lot higher today pmsl

***edit!

Been putting in concentrate 80 rather than isolate 90

So it's 4g of sugar or 12 scoops 

Best change yesterday's mfp lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Nah, exactly same as pro-10 via mfp.
> 
> 1000ml of whole milk, shakes and bag if mixed nuts is where that 73g of sugar comes from.
> 
> That'll be a lot higher today pmsl


I drink mine with water cos im cool like that :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I drink mine with water cos im cool like that :thumbup1:


See above ^^

Lol, I usually do. But yesterday was an effort to keep cals in with carbs being less


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol. Weetabix crunchy bran, popcorn, quest bars, psyllium husk, oestrogen bread, beans, bagels, potato, parsnips, fruit.
> 
> Btw tpw butterscotch and weetabix crunchy bran go together lovely, have to refrigerate the shake for best results  . Even got my 3 year old on it :lol:


Nice one. Going to get some husks and lob in shakes. Popcorn is a winner too


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one. Going to get some husks and lob in shakes. Popcorn is a winner too


I eat the gayest popcorn know to man lol it's called diva popcorn and it's in a pink packet!!


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Nah, exactly same as pro-10 via mfp.
> 
> 1000ml of whole milk, shakes and bag if mixed nuts is where that 73g of sugar comes from.
> 
> That'll be a lot higher today pmsl
> 
> ***edit!
> 
> Been putting in concentrate 80 rather than isolate 90
> 
> So it's 4g of sugar or 12 scoops
> 
> Best change yesterday's mfp lol


Fk me, Could probably bulk on this alone lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I have a vagina.......
> 
> :lol:


I think you queers call it a ass pussy hahahaha


----------



## Sweat

Fibre is over rated though... Laxatives are the future! Am joking about suggesting actually using them regularly but when I was massively bunged up and finally went using these I dropped so much bloat it is untrue, lower abs came out.

Prevention is better than cure and all that jazz though so now taking fibre supplements when heavy dieting / high protein.


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Fk me, Could probably bulk on this alone lol


Weirdo


----------



## TELBOR

Royally ruined from this mornings session with @flinty90.

Good catch up too, still looking large, still a strong cùnt lol

Session is in his journal.

Stripping wall paper now - just on a little break lol. If I wasn't pumped already this is doing the job even more so


----------



## TELBOR

Pic update, not entirely happy - never am :lol:

But gives you an idea where I am, 88kg on the scales yesterday.

Soooooo much work to do!!


----------



## TELBOR

After today's breakfast I had my post workout 70g whey, 50g dextrose.

Since then;

Chips, Bacon and Bread and ketchup 

View attachment 121628


An entire pack of Hob Nobs 

Then a Pizza Hut 

Pic won't upload on that, pizza, wings, breaded chicken strips, garlic bread.

Wrapped up with a tub of Ben and Jerrys core ice cream.

6,300 calorie day, that's a so so cheat day tbh. Mid afternoon was quiet on food with odd jobs being done lol



700g of carbs

230g of protein

240g of fats

Back to normal tomorrow, shoulder of lamb to look forward to!

Night all


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> After today's breakfast I had my post workout 70g whey, 50g dextrose.
> 
> Since then;
> 
> Chips, Bacon and Bread and ketchup
> 
> View attachment 121628
> 
> 
> An entire pack of Hob Nobs
> 
> Then a Pizza Hut
> 
> Pic won't upload on that, pizza, wings, breaded chicken strips, garlic bread.
> 
> Wrapped up with a tub of Ben and Jerrys core ice cream.
> 
> 6,300 calorie day, that's a so so cheat day tbh. Mid afternoon was quiet on food with odd jobs being done lol
> 
> View attachment 121631
> 
> 
> 700g of carbs
> 
> 230g of protein
> 
> 240g of fats
> 
> Back to normal tomorrow, shoulder of lamb to look forward to!
> 
> Night all


Just when i think my food cravingd are under control i come on here and read this lol ! Good to see you pushing it mate keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Just when i think my food cravingd are under control i come on here and read this lol ! Good to see you pushing it mate keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Sorry mate, it'll be better today 

Thanks buddy, never will be pushing it like you though you BEAST!! But I enjoy it 

Have a good day!


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, it'll be better today
> 
> Thanks buddy, never will be pushing it like you though you BEAST!! But I enjoy it
> 
> Have a good day!


Thanks mate , got to enjoy it to do it lol , I love it mate ! Just wish I was loaded so I could do it without being broke lol !

have a great sunday !


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Thanks mate , got to enjoy it to do it lol , I love it mate ! Just wish I was loaded so I could do it without being broke lol !
> 
> have a great sunday !


I can tell you love it mate 

You should start mentoring buddy, every little helps.


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> I can tell you love it mate
> 
> You should start mentoring buddy, every little helps.


i'm doing my pt course atm by distance learning , can't beat self aquired knowledge imo but want something on paper too .... will be getting that finished off after the shows and would be in my element helping others achieve thier goals mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> i'm doing my pt course atm by distance learning , can't beat self aquired knowledge imo but want something on paper too .... will be getting that finished off after the shows and would be in my element helping others achieve thier goals mate :thumbup1:


That will be brilliant mate, always good to help others.

@flinty90 has been training a female friend of his and since September the changes are amazing, she's getting really strong too. She hit a milestone of pressing 20's on incline bench yesterday - even I felt elated for her.

So he must of felt good too 

You'll do very well from it buddy.


----------



## TELBOR

Just done a shop for work snap and Saturdays cheat day - roll on next weekend 

Stocked up on more coconut milk, love the stuff!

Lamb should be done in the slow cooker soon, been in since 9am so will be well nice. Spuds too and carrots to go along with it 

Chest is in bits along with tri's from yesterday beasting. Well happy :lol:

I'll do back in the morning, still not going to attempt deads. Probably have a bash at some bent over rows though.

Have fun yoofs!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Muscle Men / Women! 

Chest Doms had come through good and proper lol Woke up in lots of pain, cheers @flinty90 :beer:

Here's today's session;

Back/Pull

Wide Grip Pull Ups

[email protected]

Oly Bar Bent Over Rows

15x40kg

10x80kg

8x80kg

Lat Pull Downs

10x66kg

8x79kg

6x86kg

10x39kg - close reverse grip

Seated Close Grip Row

10x32kg

10x45kg

10x59kg

Rear Delt Flys

12x32kg

10x52kg

8x66kg

DB Shrugs

2x12x36kg

20x36kg

Seated (45 degree bench) DB Curls

12x10kg

10x14kg

8x16kg

Purely did those to get some stretch across bicep, getting conscious they peak too much.

Back felt ok on bent over rows, so I reckon by next week I can drop some deads/rack pulls in :beer:

Food wise I'll be having these 2 times at work today;



That's 200g ish if chicken, peppers and eggs. Plus 125g of Rice.

Haddock for dinner tonight, laced in veggies


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session mate, nice to see the pull ups in there! Have you tried cable drag curls for biceps? Seem to work quite well for me. Grab single hand handle, cable set at lowest point then basically stand in a lunge position and curl from behind your hip (lower arm in line with back thigh is good starting point) then curl from there to full contraction.

Basically same as an incline curl I suppose but constant tension from cable is good.


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate , your alright chest doms i have chest and back doms today lol...

some good sessions this weekend. off to hit light shoulders with reece before i travel back down to crawley 

have a good one bro !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate, nice to see the pull ups in there! Have you tried cable drag curls for biceps? Seem to work quite well for me. Grab single hand handle, cable set at lowest point then basically stand in a lunge position and curl from behind your hip (lower arm in line with back thigh is good starting point) then curl from there to full contraction.
> 
> Basically same as an incline curl I suppose but constant tension from cable is good.


Yeah was a nice session thanks mate, need to do pull ups more!!

I haven't tried those mate, I'll give em a go though. Arms just seem a little too weird if tensed if you get me - gap between bicep and forearm lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate , your alright chest doms i have chest and back doms today lol...
> 
> some good sessions this weekend. off to hit light shoulders with reece before i travel back down to crawley
> 
> have a good one bro !!


Hope it's a good one with Reece!

Yeah doms have been awesome lol A week on Saturday we'll have to do back or boulders 

Drive safe to sunny Crawley!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Morning Muscle Men / Women!
> 
> Chest Doms had come through good and proper lol Woke up in lots of pain, cheers @flinty90 :beer:
> 
> Here's today's session;
> 
> Back/Pull
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Oly Bar Bent Over Rows
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 10x66kg
> 
> 8x79kg
> 
> 6x86kg
> 
> 10x39kg - close reverse grip
> 
> Seated Close Grip Row
> 
> 10x32kg
> 
> 10x45kg
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> Rear Delt Flys
> 
> 12x32kg
> 
> 10x52kg
> 
> 8x66kg
> 
> DB Shrugs
> 
> 2x12x36kg
> 
> 20x36kg
> 
> Seated (45 degree bench) DB Curls
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 10x14kg
> 
> 8x16kg
> 
> Purely did those to get some stretch across bicep, getting conscious they peak too much.
> 
> Back felt ok on bent over rows, so I reckon by next week I can drop some deads/rack pulls in :beer:
> 
> Food wise I'll be having these 2 times at work today;
> 
> View attachment 121765
> 
> 
> That's 200g ish if chicken, peppers and eggs. Plus 125g of Rice.
> 
> Haddock for dinner tonight, laced in veggies


i really like haddock good fish!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i really like haddock good fish!


I do, stinks the house out lol but very nice!

I'll cook it in milk, nom nom nom


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah was a nice session thanks mate, need to do pull ups more!!
> 
> I haven't tried those mate, I'll give em a go though. Arms just seem a little too weird if tensed if you get me - gap between bicep and forearm lol


Hammer curls should help that too then as will standing drag curls with a barbell.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hammer curls should help that too then as will standing drag curls with a barbell.


Gotcha , i'll give em a bash this week 

Cheers mate


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Hammer curls should help that too then as will standing drag curls with a barbell.


That fella is in 'bigger, faster, stronger' :thumb:


----------



## 25434

oi oi roblet....woooooooosh....hope you are well...have a good week...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> oi oi roblet....woooooooosh....hope you are well...have a good week...


You too flubs


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Shoulders just got thrashed and a few reps on flat bench lol

Warm up RC work on Cables

DB Seated Press

12x12kg

10x24kg

8x30kg

12x12kg

The 30kg I'm really happy with, I know it's not loads but it'll do me. Especially training alone lol

DB Side Raises

12x8kg

10x12kg

10x20kg Partials

10x12kg

10x8kg

No rest, just pick up and go!

Flat Bench Press

5x100kg

5x100kg

10x60kg

Looks odd, but I'm going back to 5x5 in a couple of months to build strength, so it was a case of see where I'm at.

On a side note, the racks for bench press at Pure are wànk!

Lateral Raise Machine

12x35kg

12x45kg

10x54kg

Seated Smiths Press

10x30kg

10x50kg

6x60kg

Pretty pooped by now lol

DB Front Raises

Simply 50x5kg , Alternating every 5 reps between shoulders.

Done

Banana, 50g of Dextrose and 70g of whey down my trap!

Mirror is being a cùnt at the moment, all clothes are tighter on back, arms, chest, shoulders and looser around my belly...... But I still feel skinny as fook 

Pic update here;



Chest as always is still lagging.

Have fun you lot!!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Shoulders just got thrashed and a few reps on flat bench lol
> 
> Warm up RC work on Cables
> 
> DB Seated Press
> 
> 12x12kg
> 
> 10x24kg
> 
> 8x30kg
> 
> 12x12kg
> 
> The 30kg I'm really happy with, I know it's not loads but it'll do me. Especially training alone lol
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 12x8kg
> 
> 10x12kg
> 
> 10x20kg Partials
> 
> 10x12kg
> 
> 10x8kg
> 
> No rest, just pick up and go!
> 
> Flat Bench Press
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> Looks odd, but I'm going back to 5x5 in a couple of months to build strength, so it was a case of see where I'm at.
> 
> On a side note, the racks for bench press at Pure are wànk!
> 
> Lateral Raise Machine
> 
> 12x35kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Seated Smiths Press
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 6x60kg
> 
> Pretty pooped by now lol
> 
> DB Front Raises
> 
> Simply 50x5kg , Alternating every 5 reps between shoulders.
> 
> Done
> 
> Banana, 50g of Dextrose and 70g of whey down my trap!
> 
> Mirror is being a cùnt at the moment, all clothes are tighter on back, arms, chest, shoulders and looser around my belly...... But I still feel skinny as fook
> 
> Pic update here;
> 
> View attachment 121921
> 
> 
> Chest as always is still lagging.
> 
> Have fun you lot!!


Good session mate. 30kg is decent without a spot. Looking good to mate.

PS. All mirrors are cnuts.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good session mate. 30kg is decent without a spot. Looking good to mate.
> 
> PS. All mirrors are cnuts.


Thanks mate, yeah Im happy with that. This old guy looked at me when I had finished with them ..... "they're heavy arent they" lol

Yes, yes they are!


----------



## Sambuca

looking good br0seph 

u prefer training early?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> looking good br0seph
> 
> u prefer training early?


Not happy lol

More food, train harder!!

I do and I don't tbh mate. I do as its quiet, I can do what I want and it wakes me up 

But I also like a belly full of food too, so training at night I have more in the tank to do a few more reps etc.


----------



## jon-kent

Stop blocking out your face with stars and circles and sh1t you ****..............it cant be worse than them little tattoo's on your hips :wink: :lol:  :tt2: :lol:

Looking good though mate, shoulders coming along !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Stop blocking out your face with stars and circles and sh1t you ****..............it cant be worse than them little tattoo's on your hips :wink: :lol:  :tt2: :lol:


Nothing is worse than those mate lol

Pmsl, I dont sit pretty with my face + history of gear use mate, catch my drift :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Nothing is worse than those mate lol
> 
> Pmsl, I dont sit pretty with my face + history of gear use mate, catch my drift :lol:


Hahahaha.

Hmmm no i dont catch your drift mate ? Lol you got a face like a 13yr old boy ? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Hmmm no i dont catch your drift mate ? Lol you got a face like a 13yr old boy ? :lol:


Im sure you do ya bender 

Yes, yes I have lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Im sure you do ya bender
> 
> Yes, yes I have lol


Haha you look like that ginger kid meme dont you !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha you look like that ginger kid meme dont you !!!


I wish.... he's a unit!!

I'm one of those good looking ba5tards mate. You know the type, bit gay looking, women love me, men want to be me........ NAH WHO THE F*CK AM I KIDDING


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I wish.... he's a unit!!
> 
> I'm one of those good looking ba5tards mate. You know the type, bit gay looking, women love me, gay men want to bum me........and I let them


----------



## TELBOR

Food is going down a treat, feeling less hungry between meals though. I'm putting it down to snacking on nuts constantly 

Lunch was 200g Rice, 250g Chicken and 2 boiled eggs with a cup of tea.

Fajita's for dinner tonight, love them. Plenty of salsa and guacamole to be had!

Planning on smashing arms in tomorrow, yes arms lol But i'll break the week up and I'll rest Thursday and Friday I reckon and have a session Saturday AM.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Food is going down a treat, feeling less hungry between meals though. I'm putting it down to snacking on nuts constantly
> 
> Lunch was 200g Rice, 250g Chicken and 2 boiled eggs with a cup of tea.
> 
> Fajita's for dinner tonight, love them. Plenty of salsa and guacamole to be had!
> 
> Planning on smashing arms in tomorrow, yes arms lol But i'll break the week up and I'll rest Thursday and Friday I reckon and have a session Saturday AM.


Dips


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dips


Of course mate, Salsa and Guacamole pmsl :lol:

I'll start on them tomorrow, dips then chins :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Of course mate, Salsa and Guacamole pmsl :lol:
> 
> I'll start on them tomorrow, dips then chins :beer:


Nobber lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nobber lol


As always


----------



## TELBOR

No fajitas for dinner, mrs is working late and it's not a meal for one is it 

But this is lol

250g of Piri Piri Marinated Chicken 

I'll have a 350g spud with that and some broccoli


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking hell Rob your new tattoo's look awesome mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell Rob your new tattoo's look awesome mate !!!
> 
> View attachment 121980
> 
> 
> View attachment 121981


Hahaha brilliant.


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell Rob your new tattoo's look awesome mate !!!
> 
> View attachment 121980
> 
> 
> View attachment 121981


Repped lol


----------



## Richie186

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell Rob your new tattoo's look awesome mate !!!
> 
> View attachment 121980
> 
> 
> View attachment 121981


Lmao. Repped


----------



## jon-kent

Hahaha cheers guys ! Glad you all liked it


----------



## jon-kent

Hahaha cheers guys ! Glad you all liked it


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fùck-wits 

Smashed arms in, no point noting weights etc. It hurt..... That'll do :beer:

Usual food, chicken, rice, eggs, shakes and I've just had some muesli for a change 

Bloody hay fever is annoying me this week, doesn't effect anything but just annoys me lol

Booked some time off work... Miles away lol But it will soon come around - end of August.

May try and find a cheap getaway holiday


----------



## jon-kent

Alright cock holster hows the tattoos healing ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Alright cock holster hows the tattoos healing ?


Very well lol Would be an epic tattoo!! But not many people would get it would they pmsl

Currently sat around waiting, in my office, on here, snacking on nuts  Got a supplier coming to see me, just to tell me why his stuff is the shizzle.

He brings snacks apparently, MUST RESIST!!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Very well lol Would be an epic tattoo!! But not many people would get it would they pmsl
> 
> Currently sat around waiting, in my office, on here, snacking on nuts  Got a supplier coming to see me, just to tell me why his stuff is the shizzle.
> 
> He brings snacks apparently, MUST RESIST!!!


Haha couldnt believe it when i saw it as a tattoo hahaha.

He's coming to butter you up mate ! You gotta resist lol


----------



## jon-kent

Unless he's good looking then your fcuked


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha couldnt believe it when i saw it as a tattoo hahaha.
> 
> He's coming to butter you up mate ! You gotta resist lol


It's a brilliant tattoo lol

Fùck buttering me up, I'm the new boy


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> It's a brilliant tattoo lol
> 
> Fùck buttering me up, I'm the new boy


You should get it done ! Lol.

Ok ok........olive spread you up then hahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You should get it done ! Lol.
> 
> Ok ok........olive spread you up then hahahaha


No 

And No!


----------



## biglbs

Hay fever seems to have left me as i got older mate,40 saw the end of it,now just a bit snuffly,so at least you can look forward to that as you age:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Hay fever seems to have left me as i got older mate,40 saw the end of it,now just a bit snuffly,so at least you can look forward to that as you age:lol:


Mine bloody arrived last year, never had it till then lol. I'll survive!

Here's a gun shot, @Ginger Ben I'm coming for you!!!! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mine bloody arrived last year, never had it till then lol. I'll survive!
> 
> Here's a gun shot, @Ginger Ben I'm coming for you!!!! Pmsl
> 
> View attachment 122166


Tense it next time mate, will look even bigger


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Mine bloody arrived last year, never had it till then lol. I'll survive!
> 
> Here's a gun shot, @Ginger Ben I'm coming for you!!!! Pmsl
> 
> View attachment 122166


Thats a nice top Rob.........do they make them for men ???


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thats a nice top Rob.........do they make them for men ???


Lol, in my Scruffs 

Been in the garden since getting in, well nice evening here.

Sorry for not being alpha enough pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, in my Scruffs
> 
> Been in the garden since getting in, well nice evening here.
> 
> Sorry for not being alpha enough pmsl


Been getting your ass brown ? Haha

Alpha ? Fcuk that gayness ! Thats for ****'s with abs, plucked eyebrows, man bags and wonky baseball caps on !

Im so manly im looking at alpha in the rear view mirror :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Been getting your ass brown ? Haha
> 
> Alpha ? Fcuk that gayness ! Thats for ****'s with abs, plucked eyebrows, man bags and wonky baseball caps on !
> 
> Im so manly im looking at alpha in the rear view mirror :laugh:


Yes as I walk around naked lol

Phew, thank god I don't tick those boxes


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yes as I walk around naked lol
> 
> Phew, thank god I don't tick those boxes


Hahaha

I dunno mate that hat looks wonky ! But its got a helicopter on the top so thats alright lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes as I walk around naked lol
> 
> Phew, thank god I don't tick those boxes


Errrrr......


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Mine bloody arrived last year, never had it till then lol. I'll survive!
> 
> Here's a gun shot, @Ginger Ben I'm coming for you!!!! Pmsl
> 
> View attachment 122166


Gun competition!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I dunno mate that hat looks wonky ! But its got a helicopter on the top so thats alright lol


Lol, I'll use the star as usual next time


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Errrrr......


Lol. Shorts and a Tee, the balance is restored


----------



## luther1

Did the supplier bring any freebies?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Did the supplier bring any freebies?


Yeah, only sweets lol

Offered dinner etc but I didn't want to waste my rice and chicken pmsl

But he's getting me a top notch BP monitor for nothing :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, only sweets lol
> 
> Offered dinner etc but I didn't want to waste my rice and chicken pmsl
> 
> But he's getting me a top notch BP monitor for nothing :beer:


For nothing = suck job !


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'll use the star as usual next time


Haha just man up and put your mug out there lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha just man up and put your mug out there lol


Lol, it's not about "manning up" you plank.

I talk about gear - YES

I've used gear - Indeedy!

People who don't train etc do NOT understand gear - YUP

IF someone see's this handsome bugger the headache isn't really worth it mate.

Putting relationships and a job on the line isn't worth it


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's not about "manning up" you plank.
> 
> I talk about gear - YES
> 
> I've used gear - Indeedy!
> 
> People who don't train etc do NOT understand gear - YUP
> 
> IF someone see's this handsome bugger the headache isn't really worth it mate.
> 
> Putting relationships and a job on the line isn't worth it


Well you better make sure one of your male 'friends' doesnt get bored while he's behind you and take notice of your tattoo's or they'll know its you !!! :lol:


----------



## luther1

jon-kent said:


> Well you better make sure one of your male 'friends' doesnt get bored while he's behind you and take notice of your tattoo's or they'll know its you !!! :lol:


There's dozens of cnuts in every town who look like they don't train,have sh!tty tattoos and are called rob


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Well you better make sure one of your male 'friends' doesnt get bored while he's behind you and take notice of your tattoo's or they'll know its you !!! :lol:


Good job it's all old blind cùnts then


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> There's dozens of cnuts in every town who look like they don't train,have sh!tty tattoos and are called rob


Correct :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Hahahahahahaaha cheers Rob ! I feel honoured mate.......have you ever thought of trying a beard out :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahahahaaha cheers Rob ! I feel honoured mate.......have you ever thought of trying a beard out :whistling: :lol:


You are lol

I deleted my old account prior to this one as something confidential slipped through pmsl

So keep it in your private wànk bank


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You are lol
> 
> I deleted my old account prior to this one as something confidential slipped through pmsl
> 
> So keep it in your private wànk bank


Haha will do buddy !

I've already 'used' it :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Rest Day 

That is all .


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Rest Day
> 
> That is all .


Morning kidda, shoulders and tri's for me in a couple hours, ds craze makes you do some mad workouts :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Morning kidda, shoulders and tri's for me in a couple hours, ds craze makes you do some mad workouts :thumb:


That stuff is like a line of coke. I'd buy some if I didn't get TPW's stuff so cheap


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh morning Roblet


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> That stuff is like a line of coke. I'd buy some if I didn't get TPW's stuff so cheap


strong stuff aint it, was bouncing around the gym other day with my house music blasting away in the headphones


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> strong stuff aint it, was bouncing around the gym other day with my house music blasting away in the headphones


Very first time I used the old (DMAA) formula I was buzzing my nut off,. added 10kg to my bench just through sheer confidence and feeling up for it. Never quite had that effect again but it is intense.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Morning kidda, shoulders and tri's for me in a couple hours, ds craze makes you do some mad workouts :thumb:


Morning mate!

Hope its a good one :beer:

See i dont get that off Raze anymore..... may try and get some dmaa and throw that in!

I love a good stim


----------



## jon-kent

Morning Robbie you fcuking -

Sausage jockey

Shirt lifter

Uphill gardener

Pillow biter

Anal assassin


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Hope its a good one :beer:
> 
> See i dont get that off Raze anymore..... may try and get some dmaa and throw that in!
> 
> I love a good rim


Fixed


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning Robbie you fcuking -
> 
> Sausage jockey
> 
> Shirt lifter
> 
> Uphill gardener
> 
> Pillow biter
> 
> Anal assassin


Morning lover :wub:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning lover :wub:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


>


Pmsl, think you've taken over from ackee on the gif front mate


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pmsl, think you've taken over from ackee on the gif front mate


Hahaha nah the gif department is like a ying yang mate :lol: you can proberly guess who is who hahahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Well rest days are boring as fùck eh?!



Chest tomorrow, straight in on bench..... 150kg..... Pmsl, who am I kidding!

Anyway, night shake of butterscotch whey with coconut milk done, food all prepped.

I'll dig some Stims out for tomorrows session so I smash it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well rest days are boring as fùck eh?!
> 
> 
> 
> Chest tomorrow, straight in on bench..... 150kg..... Pmsl, who am I kidding!
> 
> Anyway, night shake of butterscotch whey with coconut milk done, food all prepped.
> 
> I'll dig some Stims out for tomorrows session so I smash it lol


Sleep well sugar lump


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Well rest days are boring as fùck eh?!
> 
> 
> 
> Chest tomorrow, straight in on bench..... 150kg..... Pmsl, who am I kidding!
> 
> Anyway, night shake of butterscotch whey with coconut milk done, food all prepped.
> 
> I'll dig some Stims out for tomorrows session so I smash it lol


Jokes aside mate, go for it 150kg target, you can do it, break it down and put a time on it and intervals before it. You can smash it and power:weight you will be extreme! Gogo fat rob!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, had a good session that I'm happy with 

Chest with a little Tri's;

Flat Bench

10x60kg

8x100kg

5x110kg

Pec Fly Machine

10x52kg

10x79kg

10x100kg

Decline DB Press

10x20kg

10x30kg

8x32kg

Chest Press Machine

10x59kg

8x73kg

8x79kg

20x42kg

DB Flys

12x10kg

12x12kg

10x14kg

Cables Flys - Low, Med, High pulley

2 Sets on Each

V-Bar Push Downs

Until Failure

Closed Grip Plate Raises

10x3x5kg

Done.

I shall do back tomorrow and that'll be me done for the week. Working at another part of the company next week so don't think I'll be able to train 

Boooooooo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice flat bench mate, decent weight there!

No training for me today  woke up knackered and back sore. Grrr


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice flat bench mate, decent weight there!
> 
> No training for me today  woke up knackered and back sore. Grrr


Thanks mate, i'm happy at that. Could do with a spotter though 

Back sounds annoying as fook mate, especially waking up in pain still!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, i'm happy at that. Could do with a spotter though
> 
> Back sounds annoying as fook mate, especially waking up in pain still!


You'd be putting 120 up for a couple if you had a spotter no worries. Yeah it's got a lot better but now is the time when if i rush back in to stuff I'm going to make it bad again so despite my desire to train I am holding back. Might even leave off everything until Tuesday as we are away most of the long weekend anyhow. Hopefully by then I can start back fresh with my p/p/l routine but just take it steady on weights until it feels 100% again. Won't be any squats or deads for a while but I am keen to try and get deadlifting again.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, had a good session that I'm happy with
> 
> Chest with a little Tri's;
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x100kg
> 
> 5x110kg
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 10x52kg
> 
> 10x79kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> Decline DB Press
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 8x32kg
> 
> Chest Press Machine
> 
> 10x59kg
> 
> 8x73kg
> 
> 8x79kg
> 
> 20x42kg
> 
> DB Flys
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 12x12kg
> 
> 10x14kg
> 
> Cables Flys - Low, Med, High pulley
> 
> 2 Sets on Each
> 
> V-Bar Push Downs
> 
> Until Failure
> 
> Closed Grip Plate Raises
> 
> 10x3x5kg
> 
> Done.
> 
> I shall do back tomorrow and that'll be me done for the week. Working at another part of the company next week so don't think I'll be able to train
> 
> Boooooooo.


Good session mate


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good session mate


Cheers duck


----------



## TELBOR

Just had lunch, usual poultry and rice 

Bloody big smartie cake going around the office - resisted :lol:

Ready for tomorrow's cheat, lunch time onwards tomorrow. Loads of sh1t!

Can't wait 

Pancakes, ice cream, biscuits, chocolate, pizza or a curry, loads of bacon, anything really lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Just had lunch, usual poultry and rice
> 
> Bloody big smartie cake going around the office - resisted :lol:
> 
> Ready for tomorrow's cheat, lunch time onwards tomorrow. Loads of sh1t!
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Pancakes, ice cream, biscuits, chocolate, pizza or a curry, loads of bacon, anything really lol


Im gonna have a greasy fish & chips for lunch and a large meat feast pizza with chicken wings for dinner with ben & jerrys for desert, start my strict cutting diet next week so got to make most of it :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im gonna have a greasy fish & chips for lunch and a large meat feast pizza with chicken wings for dinner with ben & jerrys for desert, start my strict cutting diet next week so got to make most of it :thumb:


Good lad!! I'll be getting my B&J's on the way home lol

Do a cut journal mate. Would be good to see you do one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!! I'll be getting my B&J's on the way home lol
> 
> Do a cut journal mate. Would be good to see you do one


Yea im going to i think be good to get some advice and tips of the folk on here


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea im going to i think be good to get some advice and tips of the folk on here


Crack on son!! :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Morning ya fooker,have a great day x


----------



## TELBOR

Alright Ladies!!

Burnt to a crisp.... Oops.

Had a good weekend, no session yesterday though  Bit annoyed with that.

But had some good snap yesterday lol

Pancakes, Bacon and Syrup was nice, burgers were good and chicken drum sticks on BBQ were good 

Told girls we'd take em out for a surprise today, well excited bless em.

Drove to the seaside, didn't have a clue till we got there lol

One thing..... Defo need to shift some fat!! Pic here - even in the distance you can see the unneeded timber on my back lol



Anywho, had fish and chips being at the seaside. Went to a nice restaurant, it was that nice they charged £3.10 for a kids orange cordial pmsl

Hoping to get to the gym tomorrow now :beer:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Alright Ladies!!
> 
> Burnt to a crisp.... Oops.
> 
> Had a good weekend, no session yesterday though  Bit annoyed with that.
> 
> But had some good snap yesterday lol
> 
> Pancakes, Bacon and Syrup was nice, burgers were good and chicken drum sticks on BBQ were good
> 
> Told girls we'd take em out for a surprise today, well excited bless em.
> 
> Drove to the seaside, didn't have a clue till we got there lol
> 
> One thing..... Defo need to shift some fat!! Pic here - even in the distance you can see the unneeded timber on my back lol
> 
> View attachment 122498
> 
> 
> Anywho, had fish and chips being at the seaside. Went to a nice restaurant, it was that nice they charged £3.10 for a kids orange cordial pmsl
> 
> Hoping to get to the gym tomorrow now :beer:


Sounds like a good day out mate, haven't been to the beach in ages. Looking decent in your pic pal.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like a good day out mate, haven't been to the beach in ages. Looking decent in your pic pal.


Sunny cleethorpes 

Was nice and warm.

Watery and high BF, so time to hit the cardio and drop those cals & carbs :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Alright Ladies!!
> 
> Burnt to a crisp.... Oops.
> 
> Had a good weekend, no session yesterday though  Bit annoyed with that.
> 
> But had some good snap yesterday lol
> 
> Pancakes, Bacon and Syrup was nice, burgers were good and chicken drum sticks on BBQ were good
> 
> Told girls we'd take em out for a surprise today, well excited bless em.
> 
> Drove to the seaside, didn't have a clue till we got there lol
> 
> One thing..... Defo need to shift some fat!! Pic here - even in the distance you can see the unneeded timber on my back lol
> 
> View attachment 122498
> 
> 
> Anywho, had fish and chips being at the seaside. Went to a nice restaurant, it was that nice they charged £3.10 for a kids orange cordial pmsl
> 
> Hoping to get to the gym tomorrow now :beer:


Looking bigger than usual though mate!!!

Pink swimsuits a bit ghey though, don't know what possessed you to wear that :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Did you go to a fancy dress party as john cena before the beach ??


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Looking bigger than usual though mate!!!
> 
> Pink swimsuits a bit ghey though, don't know what possessed you to wear that :lol:


Lol, that's my youngest. She did a few double bi poses today 

Teach em young :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Did you go to a fancy dress party as john cena before the beach ??
> 
> View attachment 122507


Pmsl, no 

Diesel those buggers :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, no
> 
> Diesel those buggers :lol:


YOU CANT SEE ME !!!

:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> YOU CANT SEE ME !!!
> 
> :whistling:


Is that IGotTekkers chat up line 

Sure I saw that chancer today....


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Is that IGotTekkers chat up line
> 
> Sure I saw that chancer today....


Haha thats what he says after ! Lol.

You mean you saw a skin head out ? Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fat backed cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat backed cnut


Agreed :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

You fat cnut, and eating fish & chips too :nono:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You fat cnut, and eating fish & chips too :nono:


Lol. Reigning it back in today mate, usual stuff.

Can't be that fat, i still see abs easily enough lol

Back session at 12.45 with @flinty90


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Reigning it back in today mate, usual stuff.
> 
> Can't be that fat, i still see abs easily enough lol
> 
> Back session at 12.45 with @flinty90


I think you need to stop being so picky mate, your back looks fine IMO


----------



## TELBOR

Taken last night; love handles 



Lats look a little weird coming out pmsl

Meh.

Back will be hammered later on though :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I think you need to stop being so picky mate, your back looks fine IMO


You know what this game is like mate lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Taken last night; love handles
> 
> View attachment 122567
> 
> 
> Lats look a little weird coming out pmsl
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Back will be hammered later on though :beer:


You look good bud, lean aswell if anything you should go on a lean bulk, dont let the mirror mind f*ck you


----------



## onthebuild

Try close grip bent over rows I really feel them in lats! And then pull-ups/pull downs to finish them off.

Lookin good though, could you have got any tighter jeans? Quadzilla :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You look good bud, lean aswell if anything you should go on a lean bulk, dont let the mirror mind f*ck you


Mirror and photos are wànkers!! Lol

Defo need to drop cardio in, few % of bf needs stripping.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Try close grip bent over rows I really feel them in lats! And then pull-ups/pull downs to finish them off.
> 
> Lookin good though, could you have got any tighter jeans? Quadzilla :lol:


Can't wait to crack on with bor again, back still a little dicky lol

Haha, they're comfy 

Just left Next after getting some work trousers that fit, bury waist but good on legs lol


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Can't wait to crack on with bor again, back still a little dicky lol
> 
> Haha, they're comfy
> 
> Just left Next after getting some work trousers that fit, bury waist but good on legs lol


Is mrs r0blet a dab hand on the ol' sewing machine?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Is mrs r0blet a dab hand on the ol' sewing machine?


Probably, easier to buy new one though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Back is Ruined!

@flinty90 did me over big time and I didn't even finish the session lol

Did deads, not sure if I'll regret it tbh but I felt up for it and wanted too.

He's a strong fùck, bloody show off :lol: :lol:

Think I topped out at 180kg, it'll do though :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Back is Ruined!
> 
> @flinty90 did me over big time and I didn't even finish the session lol
> 
> Did deads, not sure if I'll regret it tbh but I felt up for it and wanted too.
> 
> He's a strong fùck, bloody show off :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think I topped out at 180kg, it'll do though :beer:


Where's flinty disappeared to?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Where's flinty disappeared to?


He's still working away mate, only having one day off a week I reckon.... Busy bee!!

Training again next Saturday though :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Back is Ruined! flinty did me over big time


****


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> He's still working away mate, only having one day off a week I reckon.... Busy bee!!
> 
> Training again next Saturday though :beer:


Where's he been working? I've missed his none **** flirting with every member on here


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Back is Ruined!
> 
> @flinty90 did me over big time and I didn't even finish the session lol
> 
> Did deads, not sure if I'll regret it tbh but I felt up for it and wanted too.
> 
> He's a strong fùck, bloody show off :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think I topped out at 180kg, it'll do though :beer:


Video of you doing 180 deadlifts... not buying it, reckon Flinty was bent over you from behind helping you to lift it...


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Where's he been working? I've missed his none **** flirting with every member on here


Down facking saaaarf !! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Video of you doing 180 deadlifts... not buying it, reckon Flinty was bent over you from behind helping you to lift it...


Lol, only for 3 dude 

Was too early I reckon as lumbar puncture pain/doms have arrived today 

Oops.


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders tonight, can't train mornings this week as I'm at a different part of the company this week.

So evening sessions it is 

Diet is being streamlined again, simple with less carbs and fats lol

But plenty of food to keep growing whilst stripping fat - Tren and Test would be good right now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, back sounds like It's takng an age to heal up!

Have a good day!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, back sounds like It's takng an age to heal up!
> 
> Have a good day!


Morning mate 

Aye, it's a bugger but i think I'll just battle through.

Enjoyed the DL's though, so it's worth it lol


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate
> 
> Aye, it's a bugger but i think I'll just battle through.
> 
> Enjoyed the DL's though, so it's worth it lol


What did you do to your back mate? I'm [email protected] myself for the first proper injury I get, stupid fragile human bodies!


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, how's the back? Healing up? Nice to see the DLs in there, will help the healing process if you take it steady.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> What did you do to your back mate? I'm [email protected] myself for the first proper injury I get, stupid fragile human bodies!


Lol, it's the butchery of the lumbar puncture mate - never mind eh!

You'll never injure yourself in the gym, it'll be something like getting out the bath!!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, how's the back? Healing up? Nice to see the DLs in there, will help the healing process if you take it steady.


I'm sure it'll be fine tbh. Slowly slowly it'll recover 

Tbh I tried to keep up with flinty, it was worth it lol


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's the butchery of the lumbar puncture mate - never mind eh!
> 
> You'll never injure yourself in the gym, it'll be something like getting out the bath!!


True enough mate, or loading the dishwasher... @biglbs


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders tonight, can't train mornings this week as I'm at a different part of the company this week.
> 
> So evening sessions it is
> 
> Diet is being streamlined again, simple with less carbs and fats lol
> 
> But plenty of food to keep growing whilst stripping fat - *Tren and Test would be good right now lol*


Rob Ive only been off the gear 2 weeks and Im dying to get back on.. 10 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

and subbed


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure it'll be fine tbh. Slowly slowly it'll recover
> 
> Tbh I tried to keep up with flinty, it was worth it lol


4 plates is good mate! What was flinty pulling?


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> 4 plates is good mate! What was flinty pulling?


His plonker


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to start deads again myself this week, girly weights to start with and see how I go. Might start with rack pulls from below the knee to make it that bit easier. Going to look a right bummer pulling 60kg for loads of reps lol


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> Rob Ive only been off the gear 2 weeks and Im dying to get back on.. 10 weeks to go!!!!


You dirty roiding bàstard!! Lol

Haven't been on oils for about 60 weeks now pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 4 plates is good mate! What was flinty pulling?


Thanks mate.

Ha, he was doing 200kg for reps. Tbh is 1RM I couldn't hazard a guess at it.

He's off cycle too and still strong as an ox!

Our last deads we did drop sets finishing on the bar only, felt heavy as fook pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to start deads again myself this week, girly weights to start with and see how I go. Might start with rack pulls from below the knee to make it that bit easier. Going to look a right bummer pulling 60kg for loads of reps lol


Who cares lol. Just go in and do them 

Traps are feeling it now, I'm happy with yesterday's beasting lol

Roll on shoulders later!!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> You dirty roiding bàstard!! Lol
> 
> *Haven't been on oils for about 60 weeks now* pmsl


Thought i'd pop my haed in here.......then saw this :no:

.............And leaves again 

Kiddin...kinda, so how are thing going mate?

Nice deads there :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Thought i'd pop my haed in here.......then saw this :no:
> 
> .............And leaves again
> 
> Kiddin...kinda, so how are thing going mate?
> 
> Nice deads there :thumb:


Lol, sorry 

Usual here mate, plod along, unhappy with physique..... Usual for us lot really :lol:

Just popped in yours, some good sessions done buddy! Gotta love Tren ya sweaty cùnt


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Lol, sorry
> 
> Usual here mate, plod along, unhappy with physique..... Usual for us lot really :lol:
> 
> Just popped in yours, some good sessions done buddy! Gotta love Tren ya sweaty cùnt


haha

Pretty much lol

Cheers mate  Ah more of a love/ hare thing really


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> True enough mate, or loading the dishwasher... @biglbs


oooooo you fooker!


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> haha
> 
> Pretty much lol
> 
> Cheers mate  Ah more of a love/ hare thing really


I loved Tren, loooooooved it!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> oooooo you fooker!


Pmsl.

Afternoon big guy!!


----------



## Sambuca

hows the job going mate? and you all settled in the house now?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> hows the job going mate? and you all settled in the house now?


Job is perfect mate, except a suppliers open day tomorrow..... That'll be full of junk food I bet 

I'll turn a blind eye :lol:

Slowly getting there with the house mate, didn't really catch up with any jobs at the weekend though. Weather was too nice !! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Rolled up at the gym.... Turned around lol

Queuing to get in, groups of skinny jeans and toms! Fùck that.

So off first thing tomorrow to do boulders over 

Food today;

Oats

Whey

Lots of green tea

Boiled eggs

Chicken

Cous Cous

Strawberries

Blueberries

Pineapple

Pomegranate

Grapes

Banana

Rice cakes

Walnuts

Greek yog

Turkey mince

A mixed bag lol but all nice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shame @Fatstuff and his mates were at the gym mate. Better luck with the morning crew tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Shame @Fatstuff and his mates were at the gym mate. Better luck with the morning crew tomorrow


Pmsl, every time I see Toms I think of that disabled lad @Fatstuff 

No kids go at 6am :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha, it's that time of year folks - breaking out the toms and shorts booya


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Back is Ruined!
> 
> @flinty90 did me over big time and I didn't even finish the session lol
> 
> Did deads, not sure if I'll regret it tbh but I felt up for it and wanted too.
> 
> He's a strong fùck, bloody show off :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think I topped out at 180kg, it'll do though :beer:


I wondered where Flinty had got to! He still training and progressing well?

That's not fat for gaining mode aswell you plonker! Decent BF level for pushing strength gains and gaining muscle, find being too lean inhibits this for me. Looking good (full ****)


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> I wondered where Flinty had got to! He still training and progressing well?
> 
> That's not fat for gaining mode aswell you plonker! Decent BF level for pushing strength gains and gaining muscle, find being too lean inhibits this for me. Looking good (full ****)


Yes and yes to flinty mate, looking better each week I see him!

Ha - full **** 

Well I see fat pmsl Back shot taken last night, front shot taken when I got home today..... Little pouch going off :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes and yes to flinty mate, looking better each week I see him!
> 
> Ha - full ****
> 
> Well I see fat pmsl Back shot taken last night, front shot taken when I got home today..... Little pouch going off :lol:
> 
> View attachment 122769
> 
> 
> View attachment 122770


Pin some gear to make use of all the food you munch or do a cut and get some definition.

I recommend tren for either


----------



## Galaxy

Looking good mate...........think tren is calling


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pin some gear to make use of all the food you munch or do a cut and get some definition.
> 
> I recommend tren for either


Definition / condition is needed pmsl

You'd recommend Tren if my car broke down too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate...........think tren is calling


Is he.... I'll block his number the cùnt


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Is he.... I'll block his number the cùnt


Don't be an ignorant old cvnt now mate 

Serious note, off pinning for good?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Don't be an ignorant old cvnt now mate
> 
> Serious note, off pinning for good?


Never say never 

But no plans to jump on them ATM.


----------



## TELBOR

5.45am session 

Mini Push Shoulder/Chest Session

10 Min Row - Losen Back up 

BNP

10x20kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x20kg

Yep, not massive weights. It's a movement I don't do so I was feeling it out. Hits the spot though 

Incline DB Press

10x24kg

10x30kg

10x34kg

Lateral Raises Machine

10x32kg

10x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

10x54kg

15x32kg

Front DB Raises Superset Standing Barbell Press

10x8kg DB Raise

10x20kg BB Press

10x10kg DB Raise

10x20kg BB Press

10x12kg DB Raise

10x20kg BB Press

Chest Press Machine

10x39kg

10x55kg

10x66kg

That'll do 

10 Min Incline Treadmill

Now off to an open day, chin wagging, Demo's, Food and drink, nods and smiles - easy day lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> 5.45am session
> 
> Mini Push Shoulder/Chest Session
> 
> 10 Min Row - Losen Back up
> 
> BNP
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> Yep, not massive weights. It's a movement I don't do so I was feeling it out. Hits the spot though
> 
> Incline DB Press
> 
> 10x24kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 10x34kg
> 
> Lateral Raises Machine
> 
> 10x32kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x45kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> 15x32kg
> 
> Front DB Raises Superset Standing Barbell Press
> 
> 10x8kg DB Raise
> 
> 10x20kg BB Press
> 
> 10x10kg DB Raise
> 
> 10x20kg BB Press
> 
> 10x12kg DB Raise
> 
> 10x20kg BB Press
> 
> Chest Press Machine
> 
> 10x39kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> 10x66kg
> 
> That'll do
> 
> 10 Min Incline Treadmill
> 
> Now off to an open day, chin wagging, Demo's, Food and drink, nods and smiles - easy day lol


Nice session mate  Fook you training early


----------



## Ginger Ben

Christ that was early, gym to yourself?

BNP is something I fear because of my shoulders but might be time to give it a go very light and see how it feels. Could be good for a change from normal seated ohp


----------



## Sambuca

i smell tren get on it


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ that was early, gym to yourself?
> 
> BNP is something I fear because of my shoulders but might be time to give it a go very light and see how it feels. Could be good for a change from normal seated ohp


lol i am so unflexible it is physically impossible for me to even do them ha


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Nice session mate  Fook you training early


Thanks mate. Early bird and all that lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ that was early, gym to yourself?
> 
> BNP is something I fear because of my shoulders but might be time to give it a go very light and see how it feels. Could be good for a change from normal seated ohp


Exactly why I'm throwing it in. Feels slightly uncomfortable, but that's more of a "it's different" feel than painful.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i smell tren get on it


No Samantha, I won't!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> No Samantha, I won't!


screw u then buddy


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ that was early, gym to yourself?
> 
> BNP is something I fear because of my shoulders but might be time to give it a go very light and see how it feels. Could be good for a change from normal seated ohp


5.45 is just being a silly sausage!

I agree with BNP, used to do it but started to hurt rotator and my cousin who was doing it with me, ended up injured for 6 weeks.

Oh and get on the tren you soft tw4t! Your missus will love you for it


----------



## TELBOR

Back to PowerPoint.....


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Back to PowerPoint.....
> 
> View attachment 122857


powerpoint can kiss my ass


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Back to PowerPoint.....
> 
> View attachment 122857


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 122858


Oh.....that didn't go well


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh.....that didn't go well


Couldn't see it pmsl

Food time soon.....best be good!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> 5.45 is just being a silly sausage!
> 
> I agree with BNP, used to do it but started to hurt rotator and my cousin who was doing it with me, ended up injured for 6 weeks.
> 
> Oh and get on the tren you soft tw4t! Your missus will love you for it


Lol, gym is empty at that time. Was packed by 6.30 though!

I'll try it for a few weeks and see how I get on.

Pmsl, she hates me now for being a horny little fecker!! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol, gym is empty at that time. Was packed by 6.30 though!
> 
> I'll try it for a few weeks and see how I get on.
> 
> Pmsl, she hates me now for being a horny little fecker!! :lol:


drop her half a viagra

i went to get some viagra n source gave me cialis as he was out. can ladies take that? @liam0810 do you know? ;D


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sambuca said:


> drop her half a viagra
> 
> i went to get some viagra n source gave me cialis as he was out. can ladies take that? @liam0810 do you know? ;D


cialis is better than viagra IMO anyway


----------



## Sambuca

Mr_Morocco said:


> cialis is better than viagra IMO anyway


fora lady? i dont actually need it as im horny as ****. shes just finshed her uni course and her libido is fked up atm. was just gnna slip one in her protein shake lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> drop her half a viagra
> 
> i went to get some viagra n source gave me cialis as he was out. can ladies take that? @liam0810 do you know? ;D


Pmsl, she's a horny little bugger too 

Lmfao, Liam will defo know. Band from POF says it all :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sambuca said:


> fora lady? i dont actually need it as im horny as ****. shes just finshed her uni course and her libido is fked up atm. was just gnna slip one in her protein shake lol


dont know about giving it to a girl mate pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

Mr_Morocco said:


> dont know about giving it to a girl mate pmsl


ah well we shall see what happens. lol que me with a sore bottom ;(


----------



## Sambuca

Mr_Morocco said:


> dont know about giving it to a girl mate pmsl


For Women

Benefits:

When compared to Female Viagra, the effect of Female Cialis lasts longer, about 48 hours;

Increases testosterone levels in blood;

Boosts libido in women;

Increases sexual urge;

Very sensitive to stimulation;

Multiple climaxes;

Effective in females with hysterectomy and those having menopause before 50 years.

sounds good to me


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sambuca said:


> For Women
> 
> Benefits:
> 
> When compared to Female Viagra, the effect of Female Cialis lasts longer, about 48 hours;
> 
> Increases testosterone levels in blood;
> 
> Boosts libido in women;
> 
> Increases sexual urge;
> 
> Very sensitive to stimulation;
> 
> Multiple climaxes;
> 
> Effective in females with hysterectomy and those having menopause before 50 years.
> 
> sounds good to me


Its good stuff, i take 1 tablet and it lasts for 3 days


----------



## Sambuca

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its good stuff, i take 1 tablet and it lasts for 3 days


im like a sexual deviant atm

tren/mast/test

mt2

loads of Nitric Oxide caps as well

been having some music vids on in background and i seem to just select all the ones with semi naked ladies on them :s

eeeeeeek


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sambuca said:


> im like a sexual deviant atm
> 
> tren/mast/test
> 
> mt2
> 
> loads of Nitric Oxide caps as well
> 
> been having some music vids on in background and i seem to just select all the ones with semi naked ladies on them :s
> 
> eeeeeeek


Add cialis into your PCT and you'll still feel like that :thumb:

Im on test/tren/mast ripblend come July 1st


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> drop her half a viagra
> 
> i went to get some viagra n source gave me cialis as he was out. can ladies take that? @liam0810 do you know? ;D


I don't share my magic pills with women! But give it her and see what happens!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I don't share my magic pills with women! But give it her and see what happens!


ill make sure i update in roblets journal so everyone knows the outcome.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, she's a horny little bugger too
> 
> Lmfao, Liam will defo know. Band from POF says it all :lol:


I'm still gutted about being banned! Was speaking to a girl off it i met up with last week and she said can't see anything of me on there so none of the old messages or anything. Suppose ill just have to set up a better profile once the shows done! Ill give all of the birds a break on there for a while haha!


----------



## TELBOR

Shockingly hungry! Didn't take any shakes with me and I picked at the spread provided taking away the bread lol

So I'm going to have a coconut milk shake with some extras, should see me over 1k cals I reckon


----------



## TELBOR

Forgive me brothers for I have sinned.....

400ml Coconut Milk

70g Whey - Banana

2 Weetabix

Down the hatch in 30 seconds lol

Then......

8 hotdogs 

They caught my eye!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cold straight from the tin?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cold straight from the tin?


I'm not that weird mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm not that weird mate :lol:


Good! Got to be hot with mustard


----------



## TELBOR

Bed soon! Pretty pooped, blaming powerpoints lol

Had a couple of salmon fillets, sweet potato, asparagus and baby sweetcorn for dinner.

Few nuts just had too 

Just cooking off tomorrows snap and then I'm done! Sleep well ladies x


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders tonight, can't train mornings this week as I'm at a different part of the company this week.
> 
> So evening sessions it is
> 
> Diet is being streamlined again, simple with less carbs and fats lol
> 
> But plenty of food to keep growing whilst stripping fat - *C0ck* and *Balls* would be good right now lol


If thats what you want mate, get on it!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> If thats what you want mate, get on it!


You offering


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You offering


Actually not getting any at home for a while so if maybe you can have a lick!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Actually not getting any at home for a while so if maybe you can have a lick!


Nah, I'm good.

Get yourself a Jack Russell and some peanut butter


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Nah, I'm good.
> 
> Get yourself a Jack Russell and some peanut butter


What is it with you southerners and getting oral from Dogs?!

Both you and Ben keep telling me stories of animal fiddling!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> What is it with you southerners and getting oral from Dogs?!
> 
> Both you and Ben keep telling me stories of animal fiddling!


Lol, southern!!

Good day to you sir.


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies!!

Well, I spoke too soon didn't I.....

Back has totally spazzed out today.

Not from deads.

Exact spot as lumbar puncture.

Gutted


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon ladies!!
> 
> Well, I spoke too soon didn't I.....
> 
> Back has totally spazzed out today.
> 
> Not from deads.
> 
> Exact spot as lumbar puncture.
> 
> Gutted


Mate count yourself lucky, when I had meningitis, the casualty from the lumbar puncture was my favourite Garfield tshirt. Fvcking soaked in blood it was, stupid slag made me bin it.

We didn't have vanish oxy action in my day ffs.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Mate count yourself lucky, when I had meningitis, the casualty from the lumbar puncture was my favourite Garfield tshirt. Fvcking soaked in blood it was, stupid slag made me bin it.
> 
> We didn't have vanish oxy action in my day ffs.


Pmsl. Garfield was a little gay though mate..... Explains a lot


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Garfield was a little gay though mate..... Explains a lot


Toughest week of my life mate, ill be glad when its over :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Just done my first @MuscleFood order...... Feel like I've cheated on my butcher lol

I'll go see him at the weekend and buy some bits off him so I don't feel so bad 

Also just ordered some Naked Whey from TPW - mainly as its Dark Choc flavour lol

Love dark choc :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just done my first @MuscleFood order...... Feel like I've cheated on my butcher lol
> 
> I'll go see him at the weekend and buy some bits off him so I don't feel so bad
> 
> Also just ordered some Naked Whey from TPW - mainly as its Dark Choc flavour lol
> 
> Love dark choc :beer:


What did you order ya schlag?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What did you order ya schlag?


Or white you fackin' Kant! 

Chicken Breasts

Chicken Thighs - Boneless

Turkey Breasts

Diced Beef

Mince

Few Steaks

Whole Chicken

Half a dozen Duck Breasts

Egg Whites

4 free chicken breast from a members ref code lol

Beef Jerky

And some other bits and bobs that I can't remember lol

Comes Wednesday, I'm literally 2 mins from their office where I work but it's not dispatched from there - Would of been ideal


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Or white you fackin' Kant!
> 
> Chicken Breasts
> 
> Chicken Thighs - Boneless
> 
> Turkey Breasts
> 
> Diced Beef
> 
> Mince
> 
> Few Steaks
> 
> Whole Chicken
> 
> Half a dozen Duck Breasts
> 
> Egg Whites
> 
> 4 free chicken breast from a members ref code lol
> 
> Beef Jerky
> 
> And some other bits and bobs that I can't remember lol
> 
> Comes Wednesday, I'm literally 2 mins from their office where I work but it's not dispatched from there - Would of been ideal


That all :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Or white you fackin' Kant!
> 
> Chicken Breasts
> 
> Chicken Thighs - Boneless
> 
> Turkey Breasts
> 
> Diced Beef
> 
> Mince
> 
> Few Steaks
> 
> Whole Chicken
> 
> Half a dozen Duck Breasts
> 
> Egg Whites
> 
> 4 free chicken breast from a members ref code lol
> 
> Beef Jerky
> 
> And some other bits and bobs that I can't remember lol
> 
> Comes Wednesday, I'm literally 2 mins from their office where I work but it's not dispatched from there - Would of been ideal


 :drool:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Or white you fackin' Kant!
> 
> Chicken Breasts
> 
> Chicken Thighs - Boneless
> 
> Turkey Breasts
> 
> Diced Beef
> 
> Mince
> 
> Few Steaks
> 
> Whole Chicken
> 
> Half a dozen Duck Breasts
> 
> Egg Whites
> 
> 4 free chicken breast from a members ref code lol
> 
> Beef Jerky
> 
> And some other bits and bobs that I can't remember lol
> 
> Comes Wednesday, I'm literally 2 mins from their office where I work but it's not dispatched from there - Would of been ideal


Fook, you didn't get much did you 

Are egg whites much more expensive than whey grm for grm? And yes i am too lazy to check :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Fatty!!!!!

BBQ at Robs place this weekend, he's ordered enough meat...

ALL INVITED!!!!!

Lets rock out with our....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That all :whistling:


For now 

Probably order a little more next week lol


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Fook, you didn't get much did you
> 
> Are egg whites much more expensive than whey grm for grm? And yes i am too lazy to check :lol:


Lol, I don't think that's much is it?

You know what mate, I'm not sure.

Driving at the moment but worth looking into, especially as whey is staring to bloat me I reckon!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Fatty!!!!!
> 
> BBQ at Robs place this weekend, he's ordered enough meat...
> 
> ALL INVITED!!!!!
> 
> Lets rock out with our....


All that would last about 5 mins with you lot lol


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I don't think that's much is it?
> 
> You know what mate, I'm not sure.
> 
> Driving at the moment but worth looking into, especially as whey is staring to bloat me I reckon!


try an isolate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I don't think that's much is it?
> 
> You know what mate, I'm not sure.
> 
> Driving at the moment but worth looking into, especially as whey is staring to bloat me I reckon!


It's fvcking loads


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> try an isolate!


Good shout Samantha, I'll drop back on it for week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's fvcking loads


You sure lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You sure lol


Assuming 5kg of chicken breasts then yeah you've got a good 3 weeks worth there, maybe more lol.


----------



## luther1

greedy cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> greedy cnut


Bet he raided the cheat meal section of the MF website too and got himself some goodies he hasn't mentioned.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Assuming 5kg of chicken breasts then yeah you've got a good 3 weeks worth there, maybe more lol.


Yeah should be 3 weeks mate.

Looking forward to the duck breasts


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah should be 3 weeks mate.
> 
> Looking forward to the duck breasts


Mmm on the barby


----------



## jon-kent

Mr & Mrs @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet he raided the cheat meal section of the MF website too and got himself some goodies he hasn't mentioned.....


Looked at it, but it's only burgers lol

Burgers means buns too! Staying off bread for a while


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Mr & Mrs @R0BLET


Pmsl.

I wish!

Luther is money bags lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I wish!
> 
> Luther is money bags lol


Not now he's spent it on a face transplant lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not now he's spent it on a face transplant lol


Yeah he looks well for it.....



Defo on GH I reckon, look at his bigger hand


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he looks well for it.....
> 
> View attachment 123145
> 
> 
> Defo on GH I reckon, look at his bigger hand


Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Assuming 5kg of chicken breasts then yeah you've got a good 3 weeks worth there, maybe more lol.


1kg chicken per day is what I on... so only 5 days worth.... then polish off rest of the fatty meat as weekend treat...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:
 

> 1kg chicken per day is what I on... so only 5 days worth.... then polish off rest of the fatty meat as weekend treat...


Jesus thats going to cost a fortune. Another reason why I'll never be a beast can't afford the grub! Lol


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus thats going to cost a fortune. Another reason why I'll never be a beast can't afford the grub! Lol


Doughnuts are cheaper mate ! Just be a different type of beast :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus thats going to cost a fortune. Another reason why I'll never be a beast can't afford the grub! Lol


It's not all that much really, kg of chicken is £6 or so, rest of food components are cheap once meat is taken care of. So maybe £7-8 per day for all your food. Price of 1 pizza really.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> It's not all that much really, kg of chicken is £6 or so, rest of food components are cheap once meat is taken care of. So maybe £7-8 per day for all your food. Price of 1 pizza really.


Too much money ya Yorkshire pudding


----------



## TELBOR

Evening cùnts!

Just sat in cinema waiting for The Purge to begin. Best be good!!

Nando's before, 'twas good 

X


----------



## TELBOR

The Purge is shít.

Good night


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> The Purge is shít.
> 
> Good night


Pmsl


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> The Purge is shít.
> 
> Good night


Best. Review. EVER:lol:


----------



## jon-kent

He was only grouchy because he was past his bed time by nearly 3hrs :lol:

Bet he thinks it wasnt bad this morning !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> He was only grouchy because he was past his bed time by nearly 3hrs :lol:
> 
> Bet he thinks it wasnt bad this morning !


Lol, honestly proper disappointed!

Best part of film is the bird in it


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> The Purge is shít.
> 
> Good night


Really? I was looking forward to watching that!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Really? I was looking forward to watching that!


Yes mate, tbh expected it to be good after sinister and the others they've made.

World War Z looks good though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breakfast has been done;



1300 cals 

Chest at 10am with @flinty90


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Really? I was looking forward to watching that!


Really? It looks fvcking sh1t and it would appear that is true lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Really? It looks fvcking sh1t and it would appear that is true lol


Ur gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ur gay


U r


----------



## TELBOR

Short and sweet session done 

Decline DB Press

Pec Fly Machine

Rope and V Bar Pushdowns

Done

Does look minimal, but chest will be in bits tomorrow!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Short and sweet session done
> 
> Decline DB Press
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> Rope and V Bar Pushdowns
> 
> Done
> 
> Does look minimal, but chest will be in bits tomorrow!


Was.a good.session.mate.and.still.smashed.the.sets.and.reps.with.good.weight.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, tbh expected it to be good after sinister and the others they've made.
> 
> World War Z looks good though lol


I liked sinister, actually liked is a bit strong but it passed the time and I've seen far worse.

World War Z looks really good, also kick ass 2 and Pain & Gain


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Was.a good.session.mate.and.still.smashed.the.sets.and.reps.with.good.weight.


We can but try mate! Enjoyed it 

Doms coming in already :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I liked sinister, actually liked is a bit strong but it passed the time and I've seen far worse.
> 
> World War Z looks really good, also kick ass 2 and Pain & Gain


Sinister is just freaky lol

Pain and Gain is a must!!


----------



## Heath

Great news rob.. Grumpy cat has been given a movie deal :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

MutantX said:


> Great news rob.. Grumpy cat has been given a movie deal :lol:


Amazing!!

:beer:


----------



## jon-kent

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/may/30/grumpy-cat-star-movie-feature-film


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Fun packed day here lol

Swimming first off, some proper milf there 

Anywho ....... No training today as usual on Sunday but been busy at home.

Stripped walls, cut grass and weeded - proper old fart!





And now just had some chicken kebabs 



Oh, can't really see it but mahoosive spider in the house earlier, kids shít themselves lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks like a good day mate. House looks great.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like a good day mate. House looks great.


Forgot I've done a full shop too pmsl

Got my supplies in for a Manwhich 

Yeah it's getting there mate, living room is being fully decorated starting wednesday :beer:

Stripped wallpaper back and all previous owners , well since 1961, have dated it each time they've redecorated.

I like that kinda stuff, quirky


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Forgot I've done a full shop too pmsl
> 
> Got my supplies in for a Manwhich
> 
> Yeah it's getting there mate, living room is being fully decorated starting wednesday :beer:
> 
> Stripped wallpaper back and all previous owners , well since 1961, have dated it each time they've redecorated.
> 
> I like that kinda stuff, quirky


That's cool about the walls mate, make your own mark too, some sort of erotic scetch or something Pmsl

The manwich as in the steak jammed in a loaf thing??

Got the link for that handy??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's cool about the walls mate, make your own mark too, some sort of erotic scetch or something Pmsl
> 
> The manwich as in the steak jammed in a loaf thing??
> 
> Got the link for that handy??


Here mate;

http://seanlinnane.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/ultimate-man-dinner.html?m=1

Thank Liam 

Yeah I was thinking of doing a big cock saying Rob was 'ere with jizz shooting out


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Here mate;
> 
> http://seanlinnane.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/ultimate-man-dinner.html?m=1
> 
> Thank Liam
> 
> Yeah I was thinking of doing a big cock saying Rob was 'ere with jizz shooting out


Cheers mate.

Pmsl good idea and put wings on the cock so It's like a flying spunking missile hahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Pmsl good idea and put wings on the cock so It's like a flying spunking missile hahahaha


Defo will do the missiles, maybe draw a bird in a gimp mask receiving it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo will do the missiles, maybe draw a bird in a gimp mask receiving it


Picsor.......you know :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Talking of missiles, you should just draw up what looks like some terrorist/world domination plan on the wall, next person to strip it down will be well freaked out!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Talking of missiles, you should just draw up what looks like some terrorist/world domination plan on the wall, next person to strip it down will be well freaked out!!!


Pmsl.

I think anything along the lines of death would shít someone up


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Here mate;
> 
> http://seanlinnane.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/ultimate-man-dinner.html?m=1
> 
> Thank Liam
> 
> Yeah I was thinking of doing a big cock saying Rob was 'ere with jizz shooting out


Like I said I won't be looking in this journal after Friday till show is done as it'll be torture seeing the manwich! Just make sure you don't do what I did and drop one of the 10kg plates on your tiles kitchen floor and destroy a tile! A very expensive manwich, but well worth it! 

You should write on the wall

IF YOU ARE READING THIS I'VE PROBABLY KILLED ALL MY FAMILY. YOU ARE NEXT HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA IM BEHIND YOU HAHA HAHA HAHA NOT REALLY YOU SILLY SAUSAGE


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Like I said I won't be looking in this journal after Friday till show is done as it'll be torture seeing the manwich! Just make sure you don't do what I did and drop one of the 10kg plates on your tiles kitchen floor and destroy a tile! A very expensive manwich, but well worth it!
> 
> You should write on the wall
> 
> IF YOU ARE READING THIS I'VE PROBABLY KILLED ALL MY FAMILY. YOU ARE NEXT HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA HAHA IM BEHIND YOU HAHA HAHA HAHA NOT REALLY YOU SILLY SAUSAGE


Lol, I'll be sure to be extra careful!!

Haha, that would be funny to read. I'll be the one reading it in 20 years though


----------



## Sambuca

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-22727753


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Fun packed day here lol
> 
> Swimming first off, some proper milf there
> 
> Anywho ....... No training today as usual on Sunday but been busy at home.
> 
> Stripped walls, cut grass and weeded - proper old fart!
> 
> View attachment 123386
> 
> 
> View attachment 123387
> 
> 
> And now just had some chicken kebabs
> 
> View attachment 123388
> 
> 
> Oh, can't really see it but mahoosive spider in the house earlier, kids shít themselves lol
> 
> View attachment 123389


Living room looks nice and big mate, get a flat screen on the wall and it'll look mint


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Living room looks nice and big mate, get a flat screen on the wall and it'll look mint


Yeah it's a big space mate, left my 50" LED with ex wife - yeah I can say that now as I'm officially divorced :beer:

But I'll pop it up on that far wall. Whip that light fitting off and away I go 

Not a single cable will be in sight too!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's a big space mate, left my 50" LED with ex wife - yeah I can say that now as I'm officially divorced :beer:
> 
> But I'll pop it up on that far wall. Whip that light fitting off and away I go
> 
> Not a single cable will be in sight too!!


Going to do that yourself mate? I'm a proper hamfisted [email protected] when it comes to DIY - stands for Don't Involve Yourself doesn't it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to do that yourself mate? I'm a proper hamfisted [email protected] when it comes to DIY - stands for Don't Involve Yourself doesn't it :lol:


Lol.

Yes mate I'll do it. I'm a pro at that stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yes mate I'll do it. I'm a pro at that stuff


Good work. I'd love to be a bit more handy at that sort of thing but I have zero patience when things don't work first time lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work. I'd love to be a bit more handy at that sort of thing but I have zero patience when things don't work first time lol


Bet your used to the servants doing it 

I've done a fair few mate, trained in it and if it's my own I'll make sure it's perfect :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

Hello Robert


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet your used to the servants doing it
> 
> I've done a fair few mate, trained in it and if it's my own I'll make sure it's perfect :beer:


Lol fired them, lazy cvnts

Nice one, pics when It's done


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hello Robert


Hello Mr Jon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol fired them, lazy cvnts
> 
> Nice one, pics when It's done


Poor @Breda 

Will do dad :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Hello Mr Jon


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice place mate

Your living room/through lounge really remind's me of my house!

Well it looks like it from the pic you posted but i may be way off lol

We took our chimney breast out though because it was an odd shape....


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice place mate
> 
> Your living room/through lounge really remind's me of my house!
> 
> Well it looks like it from the pic you posted but i may be way off lol
> 
> We took our chimney breast out though because it was an odd shape....


Thanks mate.

That's a lovely home you have, very similar corner sofa too lol

That's the kind of furniture were after, big chunky hand made stuff. This shop is local to use and where we are going for it - http://www.homeandfurniture.co.uk/


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> That's a lovely home you have, very similar corner sofa too lol
> 
> That's the kind of furniture were after, big chunky hand made stuff. This shop is local to use and where we are going for it - http://www.homeandfurniture.co.uk/


Cheers mate!

Some really nice furniture on that linky mate, right up my street!

Spent a fortune on the house since i've had it and i've built an extension at the back to house the new kitchen and the old kitchen is now my man cave (last pic) 

Hard to believe the old kitchen fitted in there, but it did lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Some really nice furniture on that linky mate, right up my street!
> 
> Spent a fortune on the house since i've had it and i've built an extension at the back to house the new kitchen and the old kitchen is now my man cave (last pic)
> 
> Hard to believe the old kitchen fitted in there, but it did lol


Nice extension mate! Looks well smart.

Man cave is well cool, trusty Xbox at your side :lol:

Bet you've had many a wànk in there 

My man cave is a cellar..... Only has a chest freezer with meat in it at the moment pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Left home at 5.30 for a back session......

Left my suit bag at home 

So just had to drive back home!! 30 mile round trip, no session, so not happy.

Gotta drive all the way back now to leave work with someone at 8am.

What a fùcker.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Left home at 5.30 for a back session......
> 
> Left my suit bag at home
> 
> So just had to drive back home!! 30 mile round trip, no session, so not happy.
> 
> Gotta drive all the way back now to leave work with someone at 8am.
> 
> What a fùcker.


Insert picture of facepalm


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Insert picture of facepalm


Agreed lol

Tbh I'm getting pretty used to missing sessions, starting to annoy me!

Too much to do when I get home this week so no evening sessions


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Left home at 5.30 for a back session......
> 
> Left my suit bag at home
> 
> So just had to drive back home!! 30 mile round trip, no session, so not happy.
> 
> Gotta drive all the way back now to leave work with someone at 8am.
> 
> What a fùcker.


That's a pure blonde moment right there :facepalm:

I would post a facepalm pic but i'll leave that to the king of gif's... @jon-kent :lol:

But seriously, you must've been pi$$ed cos i know i would've been:cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> That's a pure blonde moment right there :facepalm:
> 
> I would post a facepalm pic but i'll leave that to the king of gif's... @jon-kent :lol:
> 
> But seriously, you must've been pi$$ed cos i know i would've been:cursing:


Unless its really REALLY important I always forget stuff lol

Mrs wasn't surprised when I came back through the door 

Very annoyed mate, got works van from an ikea trip last night so nailed the fùck out of it driving home pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

Sharpy76 said:


> That's a pure blonde moment right there :facepalm:
> 
> I would post a facepalm pic but i'll leave that to the king of gif's... @jon-kent :lol:
> 
> But seriously, you must've been pi$$ed cos i know i would've been:cursing:


Here ya go mate :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

CNUT .. that is all !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sort it out soft lad, put your work gear in the car night before, then it's done


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sort it out soft lad, put your work gear in the car night before, then it's done


Yeah will do mate. Lots on so heads doing 100mph pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

Bet you didnt forget to pack your suspenders !


----------



## TELBOR

Just been to well known Chip manufacturer, spuds galore lol

Bloody veg oil in mass stunk :lol:

But that's my first outing done :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Just been to well known Chip manufacturer, spuds galore lol
> 
> *Bloody veg oil in mass stunk * :lol:
> 
> But that's my first outing done :beer:


thought you would be used to that with the oil you have been using in your body last 2 years pmsl x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate, manage to sell them anything?


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, manage to sell them anything?


Just a bit of anal


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thought you would be used to that with the oil you have been using in your body last 2 years pmsl x


Natural as a blue smartie isn't he :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, manage to sell them anything?


just the chip off his shoulder


----------



## JANIKvonD

rob, u still natty?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thought you would be used to that with the oil you have been using in your body last 2 years pmsl x


I've been jabbing your spunk!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, manage to sell them anything?


Of course lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> rob, u still natty?


Yes :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Stilton cheese factory just visited, some serious whey on site pmsl

Amazing place tbh, not a dairy lea type place. Specialist and suppliers to Waitrose and M&S.

Went into the fermenting rooms, stunk pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes :beer:


For now.....mwahhaahaahaahaa


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> For now.....mwahhaahaahaahaa


Can't see anything fatty ......? 

Anyway, NIGHT !!


----------



## TELBOR

Muscle Food order comes today, may have to try a duck breast tonight 

Ordering some bits off of TPW today too, new Rhubarb and Custard whey and some Naked whey. I seem to spend more money on supps than a little since being a rep for these guys lol

Food wise today;

Fruit

Walnuts

Rice

Chicken

Whey

Oats

Pickled eggs

Sugar Free Jelly

Then probably the duck breast for dinner :beer:

Did more blooming building of flat pack last night, blisters on hands from it pmsl But kids will love all their news bits bless em.

More stuff to do tonight, thankfully decorator cancelled yesterday so that gives us a few more days to sort it lol

Anywho, less about my life!

Training!!!!

10 Mins Row

Lat Pull Downs

Single Arms Lat Pull Downs

Wide Gripe Seated Row

Then some Bicep work

Stayed of anything that would pull on lower back, missing that out for a while!

Glad to get a session in 

Going to go do 30 mins HIIT a lunch, get an hour so plenty of time tbh.

Shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Muscle Food order comes today, may have to try a duck breast tonight
> 
> Ordering some bits off of TPW today too, new Rhubarb and Custard whey and some Naked whey. I seem to spend more money on supps than a little since being a rep for these guys lol
> 
> Food wise today;
> 
> Fruit
> 
> Walnuts
> 
> Rice
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Whey
> 
> Oats
> 
> Pickled eggs
> 
> Sugar Free Jelly
> 
> Then probably the duck breast for dinner :beer:
> 
> Did more blooming building of flat pack last night, blisters on hands from it pmsl But kids will love all their news bits bless em.
> 
> More stuff to do tonight, thankfully decorator cancelled yesterday so that gives us a few more days to sort it lol
> 
> Anywho, less about my life!
> 
> Training!!!!
> 
> 10 Mins Row
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> Single Arms Lat Pull Downs
> 
> Wide Gripe Seated Row
> 
> Then some Bicep work
> 
> Stayed of anything that would pull on lower back, missing that out for a while!
> 
> Glad to get a session in
> 
> Going to go do 30 mins HIIT a lunch, get an hour so plenty of time tbh.
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow.


Pickled eggs sounds nice but dont you find your farts stink afterwards


----------



## Sambuca

what else u get from musclefood?


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Pickled eggs sounds nice but dont you find your farts stink afterwards


I love em mate lol

Erm, tbh my farts are always stinky! Terrible last night after beef chilli pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> what else u get from musclefood?


This is still the first order, added some more beef jerky to it though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got my large TPW order turning up today, courier is going to be breathing hard :lol:

Going to bang an order in to Muscle Food next week too. Going to eat all the meat out the freezer first lol and then fill it back up! Will get egg whites and maybe some protein bread too to try it out.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got my large TPW order turning up today, courier is going to be breathing hard :lol:
> 
> Going to bang an order in to Muscle Food next week too. Going to eat all the meat out the freezer first lol and then fill it back up! Will get egg whites and maybe some protein bread too to try it out.


He will be in bits the poor sod lol!

I'll try the egg whites and keep you posted mate, not too sure on the bread. £4 a loaf isn't it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He will be in bits the poor sod lol!
> 
> I'll try the egg whites and keep you posted mate, not too sure on the bread. £4 a loaf isn't it?


Might be £3.50 I think. Would last me two weeks though probably so not too bad given the protein content. Although I think it's oestrogen protein :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might be £3.50 I think. Would last me two weeks though probably so not too bad given the protein content. Although I think it's oestrogen protein :lol:


Pretty cheap boob job then isn't it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pretty cheap boob job then isn't it


lol certainly is! Maybe we should invent Tamoxibread


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol certainly is! Maybe we should invent Tamoxibread


Worth looking into


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Worth looking into


 @Fatstuff would buy it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> @Fatstuff would buy it


Course he will!

Once he's sorted all his broadband issues out lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I need tamoxibread for all the burgen I been devouring


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I need tamoxibread for all the burgen I been devouring


You killing the bread stan?

Bloats me too much, bloody love the stuff too!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats you're current goal big ane?...u cutting too


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> whats you're current goal big ane?...u cutting too


Erm, tbh mate nothing set in stone.

I've cut a good chunk of carbs out, no Soreen bread in 3 weeks pmsl

BF had gone up a little, jsut throwing in a little cardio here and there. Like today, nipping next door at lunch and doing 30 mins HIIT 

I'd like to grow like f*ck, but I haven't got the consistency to do it, or gear to assist lol


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## TELBOR

HIIT done, think I'll do that each day I'm in the office 

Some stupidly fit bird there, kinda made me work harder pmsl

Lunch;



Eggs and Jelly later on though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch looks good.

I had chicken 'n' rice 'n' peas lol. I'm blacker than breda :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lunch looks good.
> 
> I had chicken 'n' rice 'n' peas lol. I'm blacker than breda :lol:


Don't get it


----------



## JANIKvonD

i had chicken n rice n beans


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i had chicken n rice n beans


Good lad!

I had a drizzle of Jalapeno sauce on mine too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Very hot (it wasn't) Cajun sauce on mine, very low calorie but tastes good

Saucy cvnts aren't we :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Very hot (it wasn't) Cajun sauce on mine, very low calorie but tastes good
> 
> Saucy cvnts aren't we :lol:


Lol. We are indeed!

I'm not one for tomato sauce - unless it's a breakfast lol

But I do like hot / spicy ones


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. We are indeed!
> 
> I'm not one for tomato sauce - unless it's a breakfast lol
> 
> But I do like hot / spicy ones


This is good stuff and very low calorie as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

This, you don't want.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This is good stuff and very low calorie as well
> 
> View attachment 123714


I'll grab some 

Picked up a few Nandos ones and Levi roots ones at the weekend for marinating


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This, you don't want.....
> 
> View attachment 123715


Guessing that's some lethal sauce lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll grab some
> 
> Picked up a few Nandos ones and Levi roots ones at the weekend for marinating


Just got to watch the sugar in those. The extra hot reggae reggae one is lovely. B&M do a good one too its a yoghurty madras sauce called Holy Cow - also very low cal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Guessing that's some lethal sauce lol


Yeah, made with the hottest chillis in the world pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just got to watch the sugar in those. The extra hot reggae reggae one is lovely. B&M do a good one too its a yoghurty madras sauce called Holy Cow - also very low cal.


Aye, but I enjoy food lol

Nice to see I've converted you to B&M


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Aye, but I enjoy food lol
> 
> Nice to see I've converted you to B&M


It's a grim place but bargains to be had! Holy Cow is about 60p in there and its well over £1.50 at the supermarket.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a grim place but bargains to be had! Holy Cow is about 60p in there and its well over £1.50 at the supermarket.


Agreed lol

But there are bargains to be had!!

MF order has arrived :beer:

Not inspected it yet, getting some funny looks from work colleagues with a box saying MUSCLE FOOD on it 

Oh civilians, when will you learn :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> MF order has arrived
> 
> Not inspected it yet, getting some funny looks from work colleagues with a box saying MUSCLE FOOD on it


Yeah i bet you fcuking hate them looking :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Because they are looking at the box, looking at you, looking at the box, then you, the box, you, the box, wondering whose food you've just nicked pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i bet you fcuking hate them looking :whistling: :lol:


One of the lads said "surprised you'd eat that processed crap"

*insert facepalm


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> One of the lads said "surprised you'd eat that processed crap"
> 
> *insert facepalm


Should have whipped out a fresh duck breash and slapped the **** with it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Because they are looking at the box, looking at you, looking at the box, then you, the box, you, the box, wondering whose food you've just nicked pmsl


Only jelly because I'll have duck boob for dinner


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Only jelly because I'll have duck boob for dinner


True, measly pork fillet for me :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should have whipped out a fresh duck breash and slapped the **** with it


Pmsl, I'll pour egg whites in his bag tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True, measly pork fillet for me :whistling:


Good lad!! Honey & EVOO drizzle to finish it off :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

musclefood turkey breast in spanish chicken sauce for me. just had the turkey and the sauce, might have crisps for my carbs :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> musclefood turkey breast in spanish chicken sauce for me. just had the turkey and the sauce, might have crisps for my carbs :rolleye:


Sounds spot on stan.

By crisps I take it you mean chips? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Slight issue with whole chicken packaging, PM'd MF guys and I've just got off the phone with them.

Sorted.

Impressive service level to say the least!


----------



## 25434

ullo Roblet...  did someone mention crisps or chips perchance?....yum.....crisp sarnies...phwoaarrrr....cough...not that I've had one recently..... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> ullo Roblet...  did someone mention crisps or chips perchance?....yum.....crisp sarnies...phwoaarrrr....cough...not that I've had one recently..... :whistling:


Helloooooooooo flubs!

Yeah, fatmuff did  I enjoy the odd chip...... Fill ya boots pmsl

Hope all is well :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Sounds spot on stan.
> 
> By crisps I take it you mean chips? Lol


No lol, I opted for a breaded chicken fillet on burgen bread as my carb choice :rolleye:

Followed by some minstrels

Still hit my macros though today bitch!!!!

2044 cals


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> No lol, I opted for a breaded chicken fillet on burgen bread as my carb choice :rolleye:
> 
> Followed by some minstrels
> 
> Still hit my macros though today bitch!!!!
> 
> 2044 cals
> 
> View attachment 123744


No you didn't, you're way short of carbs and way over your protein :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> No you didn't, you're way short of carbs and way over your protein :rolleye:


Haha lol it's not been the greatest of food days tbh but it's there or there about lol proper iifym stylee today!


----------



## Fatstuff

Had a peanut lion bar as well hahaha I'm such a Mong!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Had a peanut lion bar as well hahaha I'm such a Mong!!


Quality nutrition there stan Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Quality nutrition there stan Pmsl


In my defence ermmm..... I got nothing


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Duck breast was amazing from MF, chef must have done a good job 

Shoulders

DB Press

15x18kg

12x20kg

8x30kg PB

12x18kg

V Bar Push Downs

15x23kg

12x27kg

10x32kg

DB Side Raises

15x8kg

12x12kg

10x20kg Partials

12x8kg

Smiths Seated Press

15x30kg

10x50kg

6x60kg

Pretty much fooked on pressing!

Lateral Raise Machine

15x32kg

12x41kg

10x50kg

10x23kg

DB Front Raise

1 set @6kg x 30

Done.

Cardio again at lunch after a couple of meetings. Usual food for the day!

Lemon and Lime jelly though :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Good job on the PB fella, must've been that duck breast


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Good job on the PB fella, must've been that duck breast


I reckon your right 

Tbh when i'm going for "big" lifts atm i'm getting them. Feel quite strong, but stamina is [email protected]

Joys of being natty :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work soldier, pb's are always nice to hit especially natty! I really find that i-surge helps with stamina, not sure why lol but it does. You got any?


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Duck breast was amazing from MF, chef must have done a good job
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> DB Press
> 
> 15x18kg
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 8x30kg PB
> 
> 12x18kg
> 
> V Bar Push Downs
> 
> 15x23kg
> 
> 12x27kg
> 
> 10x32kg
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 15x8kg
> 
> 12x12kg
> 
> 10x20kg Partials
> 
> 12x8kg
> 
> Smiths Seated Press
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 6x60kg
> 
> Pretty much fooked on pressing!
> 
> Lateral Raise Machine
> 
> 15x32kg
> 
> 12x41kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x23kg
> 
> DB Front Raise
> 
> 1 set @6kg x 30
> 
> Done.
> 
> Cardio again at lunch after a couple of meetings. Usual food for the day!
> 
> Lemon and Lime jelly though :lol:


Good job on PB mate, do you keep cardio in all the time or you tightening diet up abit?

You've probably said but tapatalk is hard to use for a caveman like me


----------



## Galaxy

Congrats on the pB mate


----------



## luther1

was the 30kg pb on the db press you or your daughters? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work soldier, pb's are always nice to hit especially natty! I really find that i-surge helps with stamina, not sure why lol but it does. You got any?


Thanks mate, tiny compared to most but i'm happy lol

I added i-surge to my basket, but sacked it off tbh. Placebo :whistling:



Bad Alan said:


> Good job on PB mate, do you keep cardio in all the time or you tightening diet up abit?
> 
> You've probably said but tapatalk is hard to use for a caveman like me


Tbh mate i've added it in for days i'm in the office with the gym being next door 



Galaxy said:


> Congrats on the pB mate


Thanks mate!



luther1 said:


> was the 30kg pb on the db press you or your daughters? :whistling:


You sir..... are a c*nt!


----------



## TELBOR

Cardio done 

Chicken, eggs and some nuts now.

Suppliers meetings went well earlier, got an invite to HQ on both.

One is in Tokyo the other in Milan


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cardio done
> 
> Chicken, eggs and some nuts now.
> 
> Suppliers meetings went well earlier, got an invite to HQ on both.
> 
> One is in Tokyo the other in Milan


Awesome, Tokyo is a bonkers place to go for a few days.

Nice work on cardio too fatty


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome, Tokyo is a bonkers place to go for a few days.
> 
> Nice work on cardio too fatty


Bonkers as in lots of sexy Japanese girls


----------



## Sambuca

id love to go tokyo seems amazing the jap ladies love uk men as well. they have posh bars apparently. nice suit and get ur ass down there. just to view ofc ;D


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bonkers as in lots of sexy Japanese girls


Hmm no, bonkers in loads of silly Japanese girls giggling all the time and getting in your way when you try and walk anywhere. They have no sense of spacial awareness. I felt like a giant there though which was good pmsl

Oh and the food is unbelievably............bad :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> id love to go tokyo seems amazing the jap ladies love uk men as well. they have posh bars apparently. nice suit and get ur ass down there. just to view ofc ;D


Yeah i'd like to go mate, tbh i'd fancy Milan first.

Pmsl, i don't need a suit and sh*t.... i'm a stud


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm no, bonkers in loads of silly Japanese girls giggling all the time and getting in your way when you try and walk anywhere. They have no sense of spacial awareness. I felt like a giant there though which was good pmsl
> 
> Oh and the food is unbelievably............bad :lol:


Giggling as your ginger you freak :lol:

Mmmmmm, Rice, Fish and SALT


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Giggling as your ginger you freak :lol:
> 
> Mmmmmm, Rice, Fish and SALT


lol, they thought I was a Nordic God, loads of the lads there dye their hair ginger as the birds love it :lol:

Some of that, plenty of dehydrated fish and little crabs sold in bags like sweets. Raw calves intestines in blood sauce was a particular favourite I remember from a menu my mate and I looked at lol

We were there for 2 weeks as the first stage of our travelling after Uni and were over the fvcking moon when we found KFC pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, they thought I was a Nordic God, loads of the lads there dye their hair ginger as the birds love it :lol:
> 
> Some of that, plenty of dehydrated fish and little crabs sold in bags like sweets. Raw calves intestines in blood sauce was a particular favourite I remember from a menu my mate and I looked at lol
> 
> We were there for 2 weeks as the first stage of our travelling after Uni and were over the fvcking moon when we found KFC pmsl


Oh yeah, they do love ginger folk don' they!

Pmsl, bet you found a burger king too


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah, they do love ginger folk don' they!
> 
> Pmsl, bet you found a burger king too


Nah, they love McD's though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah, they love McD's though


Bet they do!

Rhubarb and Custard whey in T Minus 5 mins


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet they do!
> 
> Rhubarb and Custard whey in T Minus 5 mins


Cvnt, still waiting for mine. Get anything free.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnt, still waiting for mine. Get anything free.....


And I ordered after you 

Haven't opened box yet, sat next to my desk lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And I ordered after you
> 
> Haven't opened box yet, sat next to my desk lol


I opted for free delivery


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I opted for free delivery


AMAZING!!!

Remember Rhubarb and Custard sweets...... exactly the same!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> AMAZING!!!
> 
> Remember Rhubarb and Custard sweets...... exactly the same!!


Good news! looking forward to trying that tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Just sitting down for dinner lol

Couple of MF chicken breasts diced that have been marinated for 24 hours in Nando sauce 

Done a quick shop for a family BBQ at the weekend, got carried away :lol:

Check this in farm foods I saw pmsl

Kebab meat



Chicken MSM


----------



## Richie186

Looks legit. How many packs did you get?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Looks legit. How many packs did you get?


Pmsl. Zero!

Can't stand kebab.

Some random stuff in there, Pork Square sausage..... Contained 2% beef lol

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Zero!
> 
> Can't stand kebab.
> 
> Some random stuff in there, Pork Square sausage..... Contained 2% beef lol
> 
> BRILLIANT!


Macros aren't bad on the kebab meat lol

Dirty sh1t lol


----------



## luther1

Fcuking northern skanky grub. Can't get that down here,( can we Ben? ).


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Macros aren't bad on the kebab meat lol
> 
> Dirty sh1t lol


 @Fatstuff will love those macros


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuking northern skanky grub. Can't get that down here,( can we Ben? ).


Said produced in Amazingstoke :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Said produced in Amazingstoke :lol:


Misfit central


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> I opted for free delivery


Perks of being a rep mate :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> @Fatstuff will love those macros


Had a 16oz rump steak and chips earlier for my pwo meal


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Perks of being a rep mate :lol:


Pmsl, same perks as general public you mean


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Had a 16oz rump steak and chips earlier for my pwo meal


Good work mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Perks of being a rep mate :lol:


Nah just a general deal, perks were the 50kg free whey I got.

Don't tell Rob though


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Fcuking northern skanky grub. Can't get that down here,( can we Ben? ).


No mate, wasn't any venison or partridge on the ingredient list so can't be from down here


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, same perks as general public you mean


Yeah thats it mate hahaha :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Ladies!

Happy Friday 

Arms Done. Was going to be chest but doing shoulders with @flinty90 in the morning so thought best not to :lol:

Chins & Dips to warm up

EZ Skull Crushers

DB Curls on bench at 45 degree - Still doing these to stretch them out!

Above supersetted with EZ Close Grip Curls

V Bar Push Downs

Db Hammer Curls

Above Supersetted with Wide Grip Barbell Curls

Seated Dip Machine

Then Rope Pulls to fry arms off 

Post work out Rhubarb and Custard Whey with Dextrose, nom nom nom!!

Cardio at lunch again.

Then lots to do at home tonight ready for the weekend. Lawn, stuff in the loft, cleaning, making beds up lol - The usual 

I'll enjoy tonight's rump though :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, take it you had a lie-in this morning, first post at 08:34 

How's tricks, all good? I haven't been following journals for a while so I don't know what the fck is going on.


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, take it you had a lie-in this morning, first post at 08:34
> 
> How's tricks, all good? I haven't been following journals for a while so I don't know what the fck is going on.


Pmsl, i did overlay tbh! But still got in the gym for 6.30 :beer:

Tricks are all good mate, never better tbh. Gym wise is probably the worse thing in my life for once lol, lacking consistency and no goal 

But I still enjoy it so I dont worry


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, i did overlay tbh! But still got in the gym for 6.30 :beer:
> 
> Tricks are all good mate, never better tbh. Gym wise is probably the worse thing in my life for once lol, lacking consistency and no goal
> 
> But I still enjoy it so I dont worry


what time u go bed. 6.30 sounds grim


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> what time u go bed. 6.30 sounds grim


11pm, normally there for 6am lol

Tbh since me and Mr's have had new jobs its getting later for going to bed! Used to be tucked up for 9/9.30pm 

Early sessions are the best, good crowd and wakes you up!


----------



## TELBOR

Lunch time cardio done 

Couple of Km on the treadmill and a couple on the bike.

Chicken, Rice and a Pepsi Max after lol

As mentioned in @Ginger Ben's journal, the Dark Choc whey is nice.

Vanilla to try this afternoon, haven't tried that one yet. That'll go down with some pickled eggs and jelly


----------



## Richie186

Pickled eggs have a special place reserved in hell along with spiders and golf.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Pickled eggs have a special place reserved in hell along with spiders and golf.


Get out! :lol:

I love em, spiders keep flies away and golf...... i'm doing 9 rounds in two weeks 

I don't actually play golf mind, all for charity.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pickled eggs are the devils work, end of discussion lol


----------



## Richie186

Fly spray keeps flys away too. There's absolutely no reason for the eight legged t?ats to exist. Bain of my life.

Do you wear those goofy rupert the bear type trousers on the occasions you do play golf? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pickled eggs are the devils work, end of discussion lol


You know where to door is......

:devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Fly spray keeps flys away too. There's absolutely no reason for the eight legged t?ats to exist. Bain of my life.
> 
> Do you wear those goofy rupert the bear type trousers on the occasions you do play golf? Lol


Spiders are free 

PMSL. I don't play as a hobby at all, this is just a work thing so i'll go in some jogging bottoms, a vest and get pumped to f*ck!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You know where to door is......
> 
> :devil2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Spiders are free
> 
> PMSL. I don't play as a hobby at all, this is just a work thing so *i'll go in some jogging bottoms, a vest and get pumped to f*ck!!*


Probably the gayest thing you have ever typed.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably the gayest thing you have ever typed.... :lol:


Lol. I wouldn't do that you loon!

Should be a good laugh anyway, plus I get time off work to go


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I wouldn't do that you loon!
> 
> Should be a good laugh anyway, plus I get time off work to go


........yes you would....... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> ........yes you would....... :lol:


 :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## TELBOR

Just looking at some NABBA Pics, i'm not Phil Heath. But surely some people shouldn't go on stage....

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2013/midlands/o50/album/index.html

Fair play for getting up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just looking at some NABBA Pics, i'm not Phil Heath. But surely some people shouldn't go on stage....
> 
> http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2013/midlands/o50/album/index.html
> 
> Fair play for getting up.


Thats probably how we look on a good day in reality lol


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulder session with @flinty90

DB Seated Press

15x22kg

12x28kg

8x34kg

6x36kg

Dropset

8x28kg

6x14kg

6x6kg

10x3kg 

Rear Delt Flys

15x45kg

15x52kg

15x59kg

Face Pulls

3x15 - didn't note weight! Up to 45kg though.

DB Side Raises

Frickin loads of supersets and partials :lol:

Then finished off with DB Side Raises superset with DB Shrugs

Then..... Lost my car keys pmsl

PT found a member with them, thank fùck!

I shall be in bits tomorrow after that. BBQ later, can't wait!!

Tomorrow I'll make the manwhich too, shall be amazing :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Well the weather ain't been as good as they said! But still had BBQ 

Didn't manage much......

3 Chicken breast

2 Beef Burgers

4 Sausages

And 1 lamb chop 

Bread filled me out lol

Oh, 36kg DB's on shoulder press was a PB too :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good munch mate. Getting BBQ on soon here. Really warm here :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good munch mate. Getting BBQ on soon here. Really warm here :tongue:


Swine lol

Warm here, but overcast


----------



## Richie186

36kg on shoulders not to be sneezed at mate, top effort.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 36kg on shoulders not to be sneezed at mate, top effort.


Good spotter :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Shoulder session with @flinty90
> 
> DB Seated Press
> 
> 15x22kg
> 
> 12x28kg
> 
> 8x34kg
> 
> 6x36kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 8x28kg
> 
> 6x14kg
> 
> 6x6kg
> 
> 10x3kg
> 
> Rear Delt Flys
> 
> 15x45kg
> 
> 15x52kg
> 
> 15x59kg
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> 3x15 - didn't note weight! Up to 45kg though.
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> Frickin loads of supersets and partials :lol:
> 
> Then finished off with DB Side Raises superset with DB Shrugs
> 
> Then..... Lost my car keys pmsl
> 
> PT found a member with them, thank fùck!
> 
> I shall be in bits tomorrow after that. BBQ later, can't wait!!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll make the manwhich too, shall be amazing :beer:


I can prob only do 32KG on shoulder press, thats some good lifting mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I can prob only do 32KG on shoulder press, thats some good lifting mate


Give up


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Give up


I get pains in my joints with big weights its only started over last 6 months or so started to p1ss me off abit


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I can prob only do 32KG on shoulder press, thats some good lifting mate


Thanks mate.

I text flinty saying I wanted to give it a crack, so I did lol.

Mind over matter tbh it's more of a confidence boost isn't it having someone you trust to spot you 

Re the joints, feck I notice this too lol. In between sets it's pretty painful 

Never mind, old age for us mate :lol:

Just got my big a55 fresh bread from Morrisons for the Manwhich


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

No weights today, taking wee ones home before work so no time. Not fussed though.

Cardio at lunch I reckon 

Manwhich is done, still under granite board and weights pmsl

Layers from bottom;

Steak

Dijon Mustard

Bacon

Cheese

Gherkins

Chicken

Jalapeños

Steak

Cheese

I'll cut it open tonight


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Sounds like a decent butty!! Poxy egg mayo for me. Have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Sounds like a decent butty!! Poxy egg mayo for me. Have a good day mate.


Egg mayo!! Love a bit of egg mayo 

Just crack this bad boy open pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Egg mayo!! Love a bit of egg mayo
> 
> Just crack this bad boy open pmsl
> 
> View attachment 124306


oh....u....fuker. geez it


----------



## Ginger Ben

****!!! That looks immense, macros? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> oh....u....fuker. geez it


LOL

Pics of "the making of" here 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/recipes/185097-ultimate-manwich-8.html#


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> ****!!! That looks immense, macros? :lol:


Haha, i shall have it tonight 

2,918 Cals

Fats - 132g

Carbs - 123g

Protein - 277g

Not bad is it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha, i shall have it tonight
> 
> 2,918 Cals
> 
> Fats - 132g
> 
> Carbs - 123g
> 
> Protein - 277g
> 
> Not bad is it


Not too bad at all mate, half of that would be a nice pwo meal 

Might make one myself on a cheat day as would taste brilliant but not actually be that bad in diet terms.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not too bad at all mate, half of that would be a nice pwo meal
> 
> Might make one myself on a cheat day as would taste brilliant but not actually be that bad in diet terms.


Quite good IMO 

Taking all the bread out helped.

After i took it out it went from a 475g to 211g lol

Maybe take a layer of cheese out and throw some more meat in and get it to 300g protein and 100g fats it would be perfect :beer:

CANT WAIT TO EAT IT!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You brought a slice in to work with you?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You brought a slice in to work with you?


Nope, that's going down my throat tonight pmsl

So just chicken, nuts and whey till then 

Mouth is watering keep seeing these pics pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nope, that's going down my throat tonight pmsl
> 
> So just chicken, nuts and whey till then
> 
> Mouth is watering keep seeing these pics pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 124364


Jelly :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Jelly :lol:


Maybe...... :tongue:

HOWEVER, my only concern with said Manwich is that given it has cold, compressed steak in it, it's going to take some serious chewing to get through and I don't know if that might detract from the pleasure tbh.

Be interesting to see what you make of it


----------



## biglbs

Woooosh! A quick hi guys!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe...... :tongue:
> 
> HOWEVER, my only concern with said Manwich is that given it has cold, compressed steak in it, it's going to take some serious chewing to get through and I don't know if that might detract from the pleasure tbh.
> 
> Be interesting to see what you make of it


Yeah it'll be hard work, jaw will look like @luther1's when I'm done


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it'll be hard work, jaw will look like @luther1's when I'm done


i want to know who lifted the weights up for you tocompress the manwich?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> i want to know who lifted the weights up for you tocompress the manwich?


His kids


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> i want to know who lifted the weights up for you tocompress the manwich?


 @flinty90 came round


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just did a trial run for the manwich, used half of 1 of those long crusty baguettes

400g chicken breast

200g steak

100g cheese

mushrooms,onions,garlic,thyme,chilli and coriander

then used mayo and sweet chilli sauce, f*ck me my jaws hurting now


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just did a trial run for the manwich, used half of 1 of those long crusty baguettes
> 
> 400g chicken breast
> 
> 200g steak
> 
> 100g cheese
> 
> mushrooms,onions,garlic,thyme,chilli and coriander
> 
> then used mayo and sweet chilli sauce, f*ck me my jaws hurting now


Mmmmmm, mayo and sweet chilli!!

Pics ?!?!

Crusty baguette must of been hard work lol

Did you crush it? Mine was under for 12 hours lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmmm, mayo and sweet chilli!!
> 
> Pics ?!?!
> 
> Crusty baguette must of been hard work lol
> 
> Did you crush it? Mine was under for 12 hours lol


Didnt take any pics but will when i make the real thing, nah didnt crush it, i cooked the steak rare and sliced it thinly so it wasnt chewy, ill add eggs into the proper one aswell


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Didnt take any pics but will when i make the real thing, nah didnt crush it, i cooked the steak rare and sliced it thinly so it wasnt chewy, ill add eggs into the proper one aswell


I want pics next time!!


----------



## TELBOR

Didn't get lunch break till 3pm!!

Never mind, still went to the gym then lol

Now on my way home as I've to to nip into a shop on my way home 

Back session in the morning then out all day meeting customer so no cardio at lunch.

Wall paper stripping tonight , that's if I'm not in a coma pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Gotta love that sodium pmsl

This is after dinner tonight;


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Gotta love that sodium pmsl
> 
> This is after dinner tonight;
> 
> View attachment 124407


What the hell is that coming from?

Good eating though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What the hell is that coming from?
> 
> Good eating though


Bacon lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Nope, that's going down my throat tonight pmsl
> 
> So just chicken, nuts and whey till then
> 
> Mouth is watering keep seeing these pics pmsl


Haha you cnut ! Fcuking big greasy manwich at home........strolls into work with chicken and a protein shake :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha you cnut ! Fcuking big greasy manwich at home........strolls into work with chicken and a protein shake :lol:


Lol. Don't forget the nuts 

Just had manwhich, 1 hour to eat that fooker.

Massive headache now!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Don't forget the nuts
> 
> Just had manwhich, 1 hour to eat that fooker.
> 
> Massive headache now!!
> 
> View attachment 124432


EAT YOUR CRUSTS YOU LITTLE FCUKER !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> EAT YOUR CRUSTS YOU LITTLE FCUKER !!!


My morning shít will be bad enough mate pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> My morning shít will be bad enough mate pmsl


What are you doing up so late !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What are you doing up so late !


Lol, was getting in bed Dad 

Just got to the gym , back time!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, was getting in bed Dad
> 
> Just got to the gym , back time!


Fcuk that !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that !!!


Wasn't the best session, but did what was needed


----------



## JANIKvonD

an hour to eat a sandwich ?!?!?! ffs lol. whats on today rob ma man


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> an hour to eat a sandwich ?!?!?! ffs lol. whats on today rob ma man


Pmsl, it had 4 steaks in it 

Out the office today mate, so did back at 5.30am.


----------



## Sambuca

that sandwich was epic.

how is your ar$e today


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> that sandwich was epic.
> 
> how is your ar$e today


My àrse is not playing ball today


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My àrse is not playing ball today


Hahaha! It's going to look like a burst beachball later when that sarnie makes It's way through Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha! It's going to look like a burst beachball later when that sarnie makes It's way through Pmsl


Pmsl, may just have 10 Weetabix for dinner tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Evening folks!

Grand day for food, especially the bags of beef jerky 

Still no shít though pmsl

Manwich was epic, but I'm blocked from all the red meat!!

Anyway, banged Insanity DVD on earlier to see if it would loosen me up.

INSANE ABS!! Fook me, crazy hard. Core is in bits already and I sweated like @Fatstuff reading the KFC menu :lol:

@Ginger Ben, I take my hat off to you sir.

Dinner was a MF chicken breast covered in jalapeños and 150g of broccoli 

Then my mate needed a catch up so we went to the driving range, stress release for him - added to already battered core lol.

Finally just got round to trying egg whites from MF, so had 300ml with 2 scoops of Naked Whey......... OMG!! Bloody gorgeous.

Here's the breakdown from that;



300ml is 10 eggs.

Defo ordering more!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good. Chicken and egg whites being ordered tomorrow


----------



## Fatstuff

Gotta love KFC


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good. Chicken and egg whites being ordered tomorrow


Good lad.

Egg whites are a must!

I'm in 2 minds with the chicken, suppose I'm used to what my butcher does.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:



> Gotta love KFC


Hehehe.

Evening mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice manwich btw - been smashing them tesco finest burgers today. 22g pro, 10g fat


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad.
> 
> Egg whites are a must!
> 
> I'm in 2 minds with the chicken, suppose I'm used to what my butcher does.


Chicken's chicken really imo. Only notice a big difference when It's roasted.

Might just get egg whites then from bulk powders as got a much longer shelf life.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Nice manwich btw - been smashing them tesco finest burgers today. 22g pro, 10g fat


You love it!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chicken's chicken really imo. Only notice a big difference when It's roasted.
> 
> Might just get egg whites then from bulk powders as got a much longer shelf life.


True mate, I tend to foil mine up and 30 mins it's done. This seems to be less juicy 

BP is 6 bottles isn't it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> True mate, I tend to foil mine up and 30 mins it's done. This seems to be less juicy
> 
> BP is 6 bottles isn't it?


Yeah 6 for 22 I think


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah 6 for 22 I think


Good stuff.

I'll have some more at breakfast


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

200ml Egg White

100ml Skimmed Milk

20g Oats

35g Naked Whey

And a strong coffee lol

Chest in 5 mins 

Have fun!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> 200ml Egg White
> 
> 100ml Skimmed Milk
> 
> 20g Oats
> 
> 35g Naked Whey
> 
> And a strong coffee lol
> 
> Chest in 5 mins
> 
> Have fun!


Morning mate. Early morning chest pumps, nice. Have fun mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Early morning chest pumps, nice. Have fun mate.


You know it mate!

All done;

Chest

Cable Flys and Press Warm Up

Mid Incline DB Press

10x30kg

10x32kg

10x36kg

Pec Fly Machine

15x45kg

15x66kg

12x86kg

10x100kg

Chest Press (high seat to hit decline press)

12x45kg

12x66kg

8x73kg

Plate Raises to finish with some ab work 

70g whey and 30g dextrose just been had.

35 mins in and out, was empty lol


----------



## 25434

Morning Roblet...I just tried to like one of your comments and discovered my like button isn't working for me, but it was a moment ago...really weird....soooo...because I'm a creative sorta gal...I thought I would do this...

"10 weetabix, blah blah etc".......*LIKE*

Role play...works every time...hahaha...cough....

did you really do the insanity thing? I was watching that on the screen at my gym whilst I was doing cario the other day (captive audience)..haha....and I was wondering if it did really work for the average person....sounds good, no gym, no equipment etc...I think my problem would be willpower to do it...if I'm in the gym I take inspiration from the others around me as I train alone...so left up to doing it in front of the telly...not sure that would work...but the changes in the people were amazing...made me feel like a right ole bloater chugging away on the treadmill...hahahaha...

anyway, I digress...have a great week, take care mister...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet...I just tried to like one of your comments and discovered my like button isn't working for me, but it was a moment ago...really weird....soooo...because I'm a creative sorta gal...I thought I would do this...
> 
> "10 weetabix, blah blah etc".......*LIKE*
> 
> Role play...works every time...hahaha...cough....
> 
> did you really do the insanity thing? I was watching that on the screen at my gym whilst I was doing cario the other day (captive audience)..haha....and I was wondering if it did really work for the average person....sounds good, no gym, no equipment etc...I think my problem would be willpower to do it...if I'm in the gym I take inspiration from the others around me as I train alone...so left up to doing it in front of the telly...not sure that would work...but the changes in the people were amazing...made me feel like a right ole bloater chugging away on the treadmill...hahahaha...
> 
> anyway, I digress...have a great week, take care mister...


Hi Flubs, the wife is doing insanity at the moment she's just started month 2 which is the max interval stuff. It's savage! Would definitely work for anybody IMO as no matter how fit or unfit you are as long as you push yourself as hard as you can it will get you results.

It's £100 to buy the dvd's but you can send it back for a full refund before 60 days if you don't like it.

Disclaimer - I am not on commission for Insanity products....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet...I just tried to like one of your comments and discovered my like button isn't working for me, but it was a moment ago...really weird....soooo...because I'm a creative sorta gal...I thought I would do this...
> 
> "10 weetabix, blah blah etc".......*LIKE*
> 
> Role play...works every time...hahaha...cough....
> 
> did you really do the insanity thing? I was watching that on the screen at my gym whilst I was doing cario the other day (captive audience)..haha....and I was wondering if it did really work for the average person....sounds good, no gym, no equipment etc...I think my problem would be willpower to do it...if I'm in the gym I take inspiration from the others around me as I train alone...so left up to doing it in front of the telly...not sure that would work...but the changes in the people were amazing...made me feel like a right ole bloater chugging away on the treadmill...hahahaha...
> 
> anyway, I digress...have a great week, take care mister...


Morning flubs 

Lol at your like button 

Yes I did, was bloody hard and core is feeling it today!!

As Ben said, anyone can do it. Just try it if you get chance too.

Lots of different DVD's for different things.

I agree with the will power thing, it's always tough when your sofa is in sight to do stuff at home!!

Have a great week too x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi Flubs, the wife is doing insanity at the moment she's just started month 2 which is the max interval stuff. It's savage! Would definitely work for anybody IMO as no matter how fit or unfit you are as long as you push yourself as hard as you can it will get you results.
> 
> It's £100 to buy the dvd's but you can send it back for a full refund before 60 days if you don't like it.
> 
> Disclaimer - I am not on commission for Insanity products....


HOW MUCH!!

£10 here 

Not what you know Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> HOW MUCH!!
> 
> £10 here
> 
> Not what you know Benjamin


My copy works though and isn't dubbed over some dodgy animal porn (sadly  )

Tbf I thyink we are going to send it back and get the refund then buy it cheap off ebay :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> My copy works though and isn't dubbed over some dodgy animal porn (sadly  )
> 
> Tbf I thyink we are going to send it back and get the refund then buy it cheap off ebay :lol:


Lol, it's spot on I'll have you know.

A PT was knocking them out cheap 

Do it! £100 is a little ott :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi Flubs, the wife is doing insanity at the moment she's just started month 2 which is the max interval stuff. It's savage! Would definitely work for anybody IMO as no matter how fit or unfit you are as long as you push yourself as hard as you can it will get you results.
> 
> It's £100 to buy the dvd's but you can send it back for a full refund before 60 days if you don't like it.
> 
> Disclaimer - I am not on commission for Insanity products....


or just download it like i did :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> or just download it like i did :whistling:


Should help with your cut then fatty


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Should help with your cut then fatty


that and 30ml of fastrip with clen/t3 :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> that and 30ml of fastrip with clen/t3 :thumb:


Mate you should get well lean!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Mate you should get well lean!!


thats the plan, need to get my diet in check aswell trainings spot on atm


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> thats the plan, need to get my diet in check aswell trainings spot on atm


Kebab and chips won't help lol


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon schlaaaaaags!

Guess what...... No plop out my árse yet! :lol:

Damn the manwich. Husks, fruit, veg all being nailed in lol.

Just waiting for a big explosion 

Duck for dinner, can't wait!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Kebab and chips won't help lol


well this comp starts monday so ima stuff my face until then :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> well this comp starts monday so ima stuff my face until then :thumb:


Only more to shift later on fatty


----------



## Ginger Ben

Holy sh1t (or not as the case may be) 2 days without a turd is going to cause all sorts of back log damage mate. Prepare for something very unpleasant to happen! pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Holy sh1t (or not as the case may be) 2 days without a turd is going to cause all sorts of back log damage mate. Prepare for something very unpleasant to happen! pmsl


Thankfully I'm in the office tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thankfully I'm in the office tomorrow :lol:


May as well get paid for it


----------



## Galaxy

^^^ :lol: .........That is all


----------



## Mr_Morocco

have a pre-workout shake usually makes me wanna **** within 10 mins of taking craze


----------



## jon-kent

Hahaha you not had a donald in 2 days mate ??? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha you not had a donald in 2 days mate ??? :lol:


Well, if I don't have one by tomorrow morning it'll be 3 days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Poo update please


----------



## Sharpy76

Yeah c'mon dude, is the turtle poking his head out yet?

You must be touching cloth by now:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Day 3 in the no Pooping house

*insert Geordie accent


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol oh god!


----------



## onthebuild

Fvcking hell I have more poo's than [email protected] And that's actually a fvcking big achievement.


----------



## TELBOR

I think with the power of all your minds urging me on worked.....

*JUST HAD A HUGE SH1T *


----------



## Fatstuff

Top quality journaling as always lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Top quality journaling as always lol


You know it stan!

Just checked scales after getting off the loo, lost 72kg


----------



## Sharpy76

:lol:

PMSL!!!!!


----------



## jon-kent

Bet it looked like this !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Bet it looked like this !


Bigger,it was one of those that bends around the U-bend and still comes out the water


----------



## TELBOR

Evening scum bags! 

Was going to have steak, but fancied trying the diced beef from MF 

Marinated the bad boy and having some meat on a stick :lol:



Along with a little jacket potato


----------



## jon-kent

Scumbag scumbag scumbag


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Scumbag scumbag scumbag


You rang.....

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Shirt Lifters 

The MF Diced beef was blooming gorgeous. 25 mins in the oven and it was perfecto :beer: Defo buying some more!

Got to the gym for 6am, then had to drive all the way home.....didn't forget anything i needed lol, Just forgot to move Sofa out the living room as its being decorated today.

No biggie, i'll go at lunch or tonight 

So Today;

Meal 1 - 200ml Egg Whites, 100ml Skimmed Milk, 35g Naked Whey, 30g Dried Fruit

Meal 2 - 3 Rice Cakes with Red Pepper & Jalapeno Houmous

Shake - 70g Butterscotch Whey, 25g Almonds

Cardio or Shoulders (TBC as may train with Flinty Tonight)

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, 30g Pineapple Chunks

Meal 4 - 3 Rice Cakes with Red Pepper & Jalapeno Houmous

Shake - 70g Vanilla Whey, 25g Almonds

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken, 50g Rice & some sugar free jelly 

Shake - 35g Naked Whey, 100ml Egg Whites

That's it!

Its Friday so i'm happy and I get my little ladies tomorrow, can't wait to see em 

Have fun you lot !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning Shirt Lifters
> 
> The MF Diced beef was blooming gorgeous. 25 mins in the oven and it was perfecto :beer: Defo buying some more!
> 
> Got to the gym for 6am, then had to drive all the way home.....didn't forget anything i needed lol, Just forgot to move Sofa out the living room as its being decorated today.
> 
> No biggie, i'll go at lunch or tonight
> 
> So Today;
> 
> Meal 1 - 200ml Egg Whites, 100ml Skimmed Milk, 35g Naked Whey, 30g Dried Fruit
> 
> Meal 2 - 3 Rice Cakes with Red Pepper & Jalapeno Houmous
> 
> Shake - 70g Butterscotch Whey, 25g Almonds
> 
> Cardio or Shoulders (TBC as may train with Flinty Tonight)
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, 30g Pineapple Chunks
> 
> Meal 4 - 3 Rice Cakes with Red Pepper & Jalapeno Houmous
> 
> Shake - 70g Vanilla Whey, 25g Almonds
> 
> Meal 5 - 200g Chicken, 50g Rice & some sugar free jelly
> 
> Shake - 35g Naked Whey, 100ml Egg Whites
> 
> That's it!
> 
> Its Friday so i'm happy and I get my little ladies tomorrow, can't wait to see em
> 
> Have fun you lot !


Food looks great mate. What's the macros of that little lot?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Food looks great mate. What's the macros of that little lot?


Approx

300g Protein

100g Carbs

60g Fats

So still need to drag the carbs down and up the fats, easy fix.


----------



## JANIKvonD

yeh food looks good mate. have fuk wi the sprogs


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh food looks good mate. have fuk wi the sprogs


I'd prefer your diet mate !! lol

I will mate, Swimming at some point and seeing their cousin so they'll be more than happy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Approx
> 
> 300g Protein
> 
> 100g Carbs
> 
> 60g Fats
> 
> So still need to drag the carbs down and up the fats, easy fix.


I'm going to steal that meal plan


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh food looks good mate. *have fuk wi the sprogs*





R0BLET said:


> I'd prefer your diet mate !! lol
> 
> I will mate, Swimming at some point and seeing their cousin so they'll be more than happy


lmfao...now theres a typo & a half. meant *fun (obv u realised that pmsl).

do my diet then!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to steal that meal plan


Good lad, I think i'll drop the dried fruit and add in a couple whole eggs and coconut milk


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lmfao...now theres a typo & a half. meant *fun (obv u realised that pmsl).
> 
> do my diet then!!


Yes i realised lol

Mate I would balloon and it would hit the hips overnight!

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Sambuca

lol at that turd +_+

diet looks good mate.

you have any sauces or anything?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> lol at that turd +_+
> 
> diet looks good mate.
> 
> you have any sauces or anything?


Lol, the pic JK put up?

Yeah its ok, needs a tinker here and there I reckon. Defo need to be more consistent with Veg!

A few sauces, just spicy ones mainly.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol, the pic JK put up?
> 
> Yeah its ok, needs a tinker here and there I reckon. Defo need to be more consistent with Veg!
> 
> A few sauces, just spicy ones mainly.


spicy sauce? anything imparticular?

I need to add some variety to my diet after holiday haha


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> spicy sauce? anything imparticular?
> 
> I need to add some variety to my diet after holiday haha


I pour on Green Jalapeno Sauce when at work lol Its a cheap one from Aldi, but sooooooo good!

But i'll cook my chicken in a marinade of some sort, like jerk or cajun. Not too much though, just enough.

The world will be your oyster when you get off holiday!!!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I pour on Green Jalapeno Sauce when at work lol Its a cheap one from Aldi, but sooooooo good!
> 
> But i'll cook my chicken in a marinade of some sort, like jerk or cajun. Not too much though, just enough.
> 
> The world will be your oyster when you get off holiday!!!


sounds good!

i love sweet potato wedges with cajun spices on it nom nom nom. 

i duno wtf i am gonna do ill go wild


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> sounds good!
> 
> i love sweet potato wedges with cajun spices on it nom nom nom.
> 
> i duno wtf i am gonna do ill go wild


Mmmmm, can't beat Sweet Spuds!

Yes mate, you can do as you please. I wanna see 2st gain in 4 days please


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmm, can't beat Sweet Spuds!
> 
> Yes mate, you can do as you please. I wanna see 2st gain in 4 days please


lmao NP ill put a stone on it water weight in 5minutes


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> lmao NP ill put a stone on it water weight in 5minutes


Best do or i'm calling you out on here


----------



## biglbs

That turd looks like a brown mans penis that has fallen off:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That turd looks like a brown mans penis that has fallen off:lol:


That's @jon-kent's pmsl


----------



## luther1

just read peter pans stats in the comp,is 5' 10'' in your cubans?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> just read peter pans stats in the comp,is 5' 10'' in your cubans?


Lol, no you c*nt!

Got measured at my parents by a nurse who was visiting pmsl

Just getting my monies worth from the NHS


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, no you c*nt!
> 
> Got measured at my parents by a nurse who was visiting pmsl
> 
> Just getting my monies worth from the NHS


were you on the second step of the stairs at the time?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> were you on the second step of the stairs at the time?


3rd 

Anyway, 10km just smashed out on the bike. FOOOOOOKED!

Was good though, just over 20 mins.

And now its time for Chicken and Pineapple


----------



## B4PJS

Dropping in to :spam: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Dropping in to :spam: :lol:


FFS. You best of read the opening post, no KitKat chunky lovers in here mate :lol:

Only Gingers, Queers, Old Men, Muscle Worshipers and potential Pedophiles (@Luther1 is the potential Pedophile )


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> FFS. You best of read the opening post, no KitKat chunky lovers in here mate :lol:
> 
> Only Gingers, Queers, Old Men, Muscle Worshipers and potential Pedophiles (@Luther1 is the potential Pedophile )


Yum, my favourite










Can I be the token scrawny fecker?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Yum, my favourite
> 
> Can I be the token scrawny fecker?


No!

That's my job


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> No!
> 
> That's my job


You aint skinny enough for that mate! Just wait till you see my week 0 pictures in the challenge thread, then you will know what I mean :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> You aint skinny enough for that mate! Just wait till you see my week 0 pictures in the challenge thread, then you will know what I mean :lol:


Yeah bang them up mate, mixed bunch in that so good to see!

Mine are up now on page 1 :surrender:


----------



## TELBOR

Just ordered some Crunchy PB and Brazil Nuts :beer:

http://www.theproteinworks.com/nutsandbutts


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Yeah bang them up mate, mixed bunch in that so good to see!
> 
> Mine are up now on page 1 :surrender:


Getting wifey to take them tonight/tomorrow. Some pictures from a couple of weeks ago in my 10 week journal though.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Getting wifey to take them tonight/tomorrow. Some pictures from a couple of weeks ago in my 10 week journal though.


I wanna see MAHOOSIVE changes or else i'm sending @Ginger Ben to show you the ropes!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I wanna see MAHOOSIVE changes or else i'm sending @Ginger Ben to show you the ropes!


The only gingers allowed in my house are my cats!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I wanna see MAHOOSIVE changes or else i'm sending @Ginger Ben to show you the ropes!


Makes me sound like a gay rapist tbf

:scared:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes me sound like a gay rapist tbf
> 
> :scared:


What do you mean "makes you"

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What do you mean "makes you"
> 
> :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 124895


Jeeeheeeesus Christ. Need to find my mind bleach now!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 124895


Cuts going well then


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Just ordered some Crunchy PB and Brazil Nuts :beer:
> 
> http://www.theproteinworks.com/nutsandbutts


Let us know how it is please mate!

I usually get mine from H&B (Meridian i think?) but i got the last lot from Bulkpowders and it's very runny. Still edible but i prefer it thicker.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Let us know how it is please mate!
> 
> I usually get mine from H&B (Meridian i think?) but i got the last lot from Bulkpowders and it's very runny. Still edible but i prefer it thicker.


Will do mate, i know what you mean on the runny bit. Annoying to look at lol

I'll take a snap when it arrives.


----------



## TELBOR

@onthebuild



Veins mutha fùcker!

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> @onthebuild
> 
> View attachment 124909
> 
> 
> Veins mutha fùcker!
> 
> :lol:


Is this a vein off? I can get my cockle out? :lol:

Just kidding, I see you're pish tattoo'd nancy arms and raise you:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Is this a vein off? I can get my cockle out? :lol:
> 
> Just kidding, I see you're pish tattoo'd nancy arms and raise you:
> 
> View attachment 124910
> View attachment 124911


A dual!! 

A fit French bird did that in selfridges when I was 21 pmsl

Where are you? Looks like a school with those chairs lol

Boom......


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> A dual!!
> 
> A fit French bird did that in selfridges when I was 21 pmsl
> 
> Where are you? Looks like a school with those chairs lol
> 
> Boom......
> 
> View attachment 124912


PMSL in the work staff area :lol:

I was on the sofa the beta natty cvnts use those chairs


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> PMSL in the work staff area :lol:
> 
> I was on the sofa the beta natty cvnts use those chairs


Lol. I bet your stink of alpha you dirty test fuelled bástard!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I bet your stink of alpha you dirty test fuelled bástard!


All the lads call me hulk at work pmsl! I said to them you want to go to altered images gym And you'll see what a fvcking hulk is!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> All the lads call me hulk at work pmsl! I said to them you want to go to altered images gym And you'll see what a fvcking hulk is!


Bless em. Nice to get the compliments mate


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> All the lads call me hulk at work pmsl! I said to them you want to go to altered images gym And you'll see what a fvcking hulk is!


Yea and you'd see me in there all emaciated and skinny


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Yea and you'd see me in there all massive


Big headed cvnt


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Big headed cvnt


Hahaha well played sir


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Last nights shoulder session with @flinty90

Shoulders

Did 10mins cardio first.

DB Press

15x14kg

15x24kg

15x28kg

6x32kg

9x14kg

4x36kg

6x14kg

5x6kg

Above looks odd, but the objective was to get to 15 reps each set, hence the lower weight.

Rear Delt Flys Superset DB Front Raises

15x32kg

15x6k Raises

12x45kg

12x6kg

12x50kg

12x6kg

Shoulder Press Machine

15 Partials, Low, Mid, High @27kg

DB Side Raises - Partial Superset

15x6kg

10x28kg Partials

10x6kg

10x28kg Partials

10x6kg

10x28kg Partials

6x6kg

4x5kg

Fooked! Pumped to hell. Quite happy with mirror during that 

This mornings back session!

Wide Grip Pull Ups & Close Grip Chins

3 sets of 10

Lat Pull Downs

12x42kg

12x56kg

12x66kg

8x76kg

Bent over DB Row

15x22kg

12x30kg

12x10kg

Felt ok on lower back 

Seated Close Grip Superset Seated Wide Grip Row

12x32kg on both

12x36kg on both

10x40kg on both

Rope Pull Machine

754ft pulled in 2min 35 secs

15mins cardio.

Done!!

Back session was fasted, hence no massive weights 

Just collecting car this morning then through to get the wee little ladies.

Have fun!


----------



## biglbs

Nice start to the day mate....


----------



## MURPHYZ

**** it I said a fly by hello to everyone else so might as well come in here and say hello to the dregs of society, hows it goin lads, is roblet massive yet :what:


----------



## TELBOR

MURPHYZ said:


> **** it I said a fly by hello to everyone else so might as well come in here and say hello to the dregs of society, hows it goin lads, is roblet massive yet :what:


Pmsl. Hey mate 

Massive..... Determine massive? I think it's over hyped 

No mate, I ain't :lol:

You well?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Had a lie in till 8.30 - whoop 

Stayed up till 1am though lol. Watching Lock Stock that was on :beer:

House is still be decorated pmsl, so he let himself in at 9 and is banging around!

Should be done by tomorrow afternoon. Looking good so far though 



It's a grey then the chimney breast and 2 other walls are being papered 

Think I'm going to be naughty and have a carb up today...... Not sure lol

Swimming later and best go see my dad being Father's Day and all that.

Have fun!!


----------



## jon-kent

Morning Dr f**got 

Enjoying fathers day with your girls mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning Dr f**got
> 
> Enjoying fathers day with your girls mate ?


Was grand mate!

Had some bad food today 



Bacon, sausage, beans, black pudding, waffles lol

Then a bowl of crunchy nut flakes..



Then 200ml egg whites, 70g whey.

That was breakfast!

Kinda went down the pizza route too :lol:

Pretty píssed off with myself tbh.

But I've had shakes with husks if that helps 

:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legend. Makes me feel better now!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Legend. Makes me feel better now!


Doesn't me lol

So how many Guinness did you have after the 9th one Benjamin....?


----------



## 25434

Oi Oi roblet...nice food there...tsk tsk....I would ban you but hey, it's Sunday....heehee....have a good week...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Oi Oi roblet...nice food there...tsk tsk....I would ban you but hey, it's Sunday....heehee....have a good week...


Bad food is always good lol

Have a good one too flubs :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Doesn't me lol
> 
> So how many Guinness did you have after the 9th one Benjamin....?


None mate 

Red wine


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Finished off last night with a load of fruit to cleanse my soul :lol:

Training after work today, hopefully around 4pm ish.

Chest, Barbell over DB's today.

Meal 1 - 200ml Egg Whites, 200ml Milk, 70g whey, 30g oats

Packed various food, rice cakes, houmous, nuts, rice cakes, turkey breast, whey and husks.

Having Ray wings for dinner to tonight, something different.

Living room should be done today, best be weekend has been a little chaotic with the girls being in the house lol

Have fun you lot!!


----------



## TELBOR

Late one here, on a school night too 

Man of Steel, was good.

5am up and at 'em!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Late one here, on a school night too
> 
> Man of Steel, was good.
> 
> 5am up and at 'em!


Its better than good you cheeky sh1t :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Back session done, good I need sleep pmsl

Bent Over Oly Bar Rows

15x60kg

12x90kg

5x120kg

15x60kg

Lat Pulls Down - Mid Grip

15x52kg

10x66kg

8x73kg

12x32kg Underhand Close Grip

Seated Close Grip Row

15x27kg

12x41kg

10x61kg

Oly Bar Shrugs

15x60kg

12x100kg

8x140kg

15x60kg

Bit if bicep work and DONE!

Post workout 70g Whey, 10g Husks, 25g Brazil Nuts.

These bad boys 



And he's one for the wánk bank :lol:



Out in meeting majority of the day, but usual food is to be had. Loving houmous ATM 

I'll try some of the TPW Peanut Butter later on too.


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Its better than good you cheeky sh1t :2guns:


I'd say good lol

Wasn't OMG AMAZING! Lol.

Good special effects and not cheesy for once.

Pacific Rim looks good and so does World War Z


----------



## B4PJS

Morning b!tch t1ts :001_tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning b!tch t1ts :001_tt2:


Wish I had gyno, pecs would look bigger pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Back session done, good I need sleep pmsl
> 
> Bent Over Oly Bar Rows
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x90kg
> 
> 5x120kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> Lat Pulls Down - Mid Grip
> 
> 15x52kg
> 
> 10x66kg
> 
> 8x73kg
> 
> 12x32kg Underhand Close Grip
> 
> Seated Close Grip Row
> 
> 15x27kg
> 
> 12x41kg
> 
> 10x61kg
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x100kg
> 
> 8x140kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> Bit if bicep work and DONE!
> 
> Post workout 70g Whey, 10g Husks, 25g Brazil Nuts.
> 
> These bad boys
> 
> View attachment 125435
> 
> 
> And he's one for the wánk bank :lol:
> 
> View attachment 125436
> 
> 
> Out in meeting majority of the day, but usual food is to be had. Loving houmous ATM
> 
> I'll try some of the TPW Peanut Butter later on too.


 :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Like the look of your nut tub


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Like the look of your nut tub


Mates that's my upper body, FFS I know I'm not in the best shape but calling me a nut tub is a bit cùntish pmsl

Yeah they're great, nuts are nut but it's better than a bag splitting open and 400g will last me 10 days ish.

PB is nice, rammed a spoonful in earlier lol.


----------



## TELBOR

God i'm fooked today!

Can't wait for BED. Chicken and rice for dinner tonight - rock and roll i know  With some veggies.

Cutting carbs is blooming hard work for me lol Used to finishing on a good 400g a day. Less than 100g is tough, Mid afternoon seems to be the worse.

So i've just had a bit of PB and i'll have a shake for the drive home with some more PB in it 

Hopefully decorating is all done when I get in, bloody best be!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Sex Kittens 

Well, was proper up for boulders today.

Then.... Got "told" to leave the gym as i'm setting up the rack with an Oly bar to get pressing!

"Can't train in jeans" PMSL I tried my best not to humiliate him, but couldn't help myself 

Reebok trackies, 97% polyester :lol:

He tried to give it the big I am, then walked of so I followed him, spoke very loudly, asked him if he wanted me to drop my trousers for him so everyone could hear 

He then got embarrassed and said he can't throw me out so I can stay, what a tit. I then proceeded to question him on the amount of people in work wear - namely builders/tradesmen .....no answers.

Oh and the rack had been taken upon my return :cursing:

BELL END!

Anyway, kinda ruined my session but it went like so....

DB Side and Front Raises Superset

15x8kg Side

15x6kg Fronts

12x10kg Side

15x6kg Fronts

10x14kg Sides - Partials TBF

12x6kg Fronts

Oly Bar Standing Shoulder Press

12x40kg

8x60kg

Wasn't happy with form so stopped those! So jumped on DB's.

Seated DB Press

12x24kg

10x28kg

Lateral Raise Machine

12x41kg

12x50kg

10x54kg

Love this machine, but always twinges my left trap  Gonna have to sack this off for a while.

Decline Bench Press

12x40kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

Cable Flyes

Bottom, Mid and Top Pulley 3xSets

Plate Side Raises to finish off, 2 sets of 15 super slow @2.5kg each plate.

So kinda turned into a Push session lol

Living room is done, YAY! Just need to put some bits back in and hang mirror above fire place and its good to go  But I wan't a new TV cabinet, dinning table and sofa lol.



Gives you an idea of how the room looks. iPhone camera is plop lol

Post workout;

70g Banana Whey, 50g PB

That's a long post isn't it


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Morning Sex Kittens
> 
> Well, was proper up for boulders today.
> 
> Then.... Got "told" to leave the gym as i'm setting up the rack with an Oly bar to get pressing!
> 
> "Can't train in jeans" PMSL I tried my best not to humiliate him, but couldn't help myself
> 
> Reebok trackies, 97% polyester :lol:
> 
> He tried to give it the big I am, then walked of so I followed him, spoke very loudly, asked him if he wanted me to drop my trousers for him so everyone could hear
> 
> He then got embarrassed and said he can't throw me out so I can stay, what a tit. I then proceeded to question him on the amount of people in work wear - namely builders/tradesmen .....no answers.
> 
> Oh and the rack had been taken upon my return :cursing:
> 
> BELL END!
> 
> Anyway, kinda ruined my session but it went like so....
> 
> DB Side and Front Raises Superset
> 
> 15x8kg Side
> 
> 15x6kg Fronts
> 
> 12x10kg Side
> 
> 15x6kg Fronts
> 
> 10x14kg Sides - Partials TBF
> 
> 12x6kg Fronts
> 
> Oly Bar Standing Shoulder Press
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 8x60kg
> 
> Wasn't happy with form so stopped those! So jumped on DB's.
> 
> Seated DB Press
> 
> 12x24kg
> 
> 10x28kg
> 
> Lateral Raise Machine
> 
> 12x41kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x54kg
> 
> Love this machine, but always twinges my left trap  Gonna have to sack this off for a while.
> 
> Decline Bench Press
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 8x90kg
> 
> Cable Flyes
> 
> Bottom, Mid and Top Pulley 3xSets
> 
> Plate Side Raises to finish off, 2 sets of 15 super slow @2.5kg each plate.
> 
> So kinda turned into a Push session lol
> 
> Living room is done, YAY! Just need to put some bits back in and hang mirror above fire place and its good to go  But I wan't a new TV cabinet, dinning table and sofa lol.
> 
> View attachment 125634
> 
> 
> Gives you an idea of how the room looks. iPhone camera is plop lol
> 
> Post workout;
> 
> 70g Banana Whey, 50g PB
> 
> That's a long post isn't it


i really like the banana whey. it could be a bit more bananary but its still the second best banana flavour to myofusion ;D

I have some ON strawberry atm and its like drinking dog sh1t. 

much decorating left to do?


----------



## jon-kent

Your a bad mother fcuker Rob !!! Should have dropped the joggers anyway mate !


----------



## Davey666

Ha ha... was he a 16 year old trying to kick you out


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i really like the banana whey. it could be a bit more bananary but its still the second best banana flavour to myofusion ;D
> 
> I have some ON strawberry atm and its like drinking dog sh1t.
> 
> much decorating left to do?


Yeah its pretty nice tbh, can't go wrong with it. Realised this morning I still have a near enough full bag of the Macchiato, dont like that one bit lol

ON is bloody over priced for what it is, would of thought it'd taste nice lol

Only expensive whey that is nice is the Extreme Nutrition stuff, proper nice.

Erm, we have plenty to do. Its all done throughout, but just not to our taste and as fresh looking as the living room now lol


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Ha ha... was he a 16 year old trying to kick you out


Lol, no mate he was mid 40's.

Tbh he is usually sound and i wear the same bottoms near enough each time..... maybe having an off day?!


----------



## Davey666

jon-kent said:


> Your a bad mother fcuker Rob !!! Should have dropped the joggers anyway mate !


If he dropped them he would of been guaranteed a blowjob :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Your a bad mother fcuker Rob !!! Should have dropped the joggers anyway mate !


Lol, mate i'm an absolute cnut when it comes to people being jobworth's.

B&Q on sunday I took something back, yeah i'd had them for 6 months but they weren't fit for purpose. Woman was being awkward, wouldn't exchange, I was getting pretty annoyed so asked to speak to the store manager - he sorted it in about 2 mins lol

I hate people who go out there way to make things difficult for paying customers, especially when they are just a number to the company they work for! GRRRRR!!


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> If he dropped them he would of been guaranteed a blowjob :lol:


Guaranteed hey........ :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Yeah its pretty nice tbh, can't go wrong with it. Realised this morning I still have a near enough full bag of the Macchiato, dont like that one bit lol
> 
> ON is bloody over priced for what it is, would of thought it'd taste nice lol
> 
> Only expensive whey that is nice is the Extreme Nutrition stuff, proper nice.
> 
> Erm, we have plenty to do. Its all done throughout, but just not to our taste and as fresh looking as the living room now lol


on choclate is spot on tbf.

how big is the bag of macchiato?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> on choclate is spot on tbf.
> 
> how big is the bag of macchiato?


ON I don't like in general. Went through a massive interview process with them nearly 2 years ago for a pretty cool job and they cut me at the last hurdle - its a principle thing ***** 

1kg, think i've had about 6 scoops from it lol


----------



## Heath

Just because...


----------



## TELBOR

MutantX said:


> Just because...


LOL. That cat owns that steering wheel!!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> ON I don't like in general. Went through a massive interview process with them nearly 2 years ago for a pretty cool job and they cut me at the last hurdle - its a principle thing *****
> 
> 1kg, think i've had about 6 scoops from it lol


ah if it was more id of had it off u. cba fannying about with 1kg lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ah if it was more id of had it off u. cba fannying about with 1kg lol


I wouldn't want you to have it anyway, wouldn't be fair lol

Only got 1kg just to try it, i assumed i'd like it..... obviously not


----------



## TELBOR

Another day done, 100g of spuds and some rice cakes and that's my lots for carbs today.

Smashed the Nuts and PB in lol

Oh and Houmous 

Shake time and bed!!

Toodle pip you lot.


----------



## 25434

Morning Roblet...have a good dayeeeee...nearly the weekend...yeehaaaaa......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't want you to have it anyway, wouldn't be fair lol
> 
> Only got 1kg just to try it, i assumed i'd like it..... obviously not


I LOVE IT. send it to me ya koont


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet...have a good dayeeeee...nearly the weekend...yeehaaaaa......


Morning Flubs,

I shall thanks, and yes, roll on the bloody weekend!! :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> I LOVE IT. send it to me ya koont


Pmsl, its just not too great lol. I'll use it, but probably wait till last month of it going off


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning Flubs,
> 
> I shall thanks, and yes, roll on the bloody weekend!! :beer:
> 
> Pmsl, its just not too great lol. I'll use it, but probably wait till last month of it going off


Tight cvnt lol

Can swap you for some r&c and lemon shortcake


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tight cvnt lol
> 
> Can swap you for some r&c and lemon shortcake


Ooooh, how much you got.....?

You do know Macchiato is worth double :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Right scum bags & Flubs 

Had a lie in today, well till 6.30am lol

Bloody trap/neck is in agony and i'm fed up with it keep getting pulled.

Took some codeine last night for the pain and a load of ibuprofen this morning.

In the office today so i'll go and do something next door, either cardio or core.

Food wise today;

Meal 1 - 70g Banana Whey, 50g PB, 10g Husks, 5g Leucine

Snack - 25g Brazil Nuts

Meal 2 - 3x Rice Cakes with Houmous

Shake - 70g Whey, 50g PB, 10g Husks

Meal 3 - 250g Chicken, 30g Pineapple

Snack - 25g Brazil Nuts

Meal 4 - 3x Rice Cakes and Houmous

Shake - 70g Whey, 50g PB

Meal 5 - 200g Diced Beef, 100g Veg, 100g Potatoes

Shake - 35g Whey, 30g PB

That'll do.

Gaffa is in today, which usually means goodies will come in too! Annoying lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ooooh, how much you got.....?
> 
> You do know Macchiato is worth double :whistling:


Probably got 400g left of a 500g bag of r&c and a few scoops of lemon. Not a great deal I know but I could chuck in my [email protected] sock too??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably got 400g left of a 500g bag of r&c and a few scoops of lemon. Not a great deal I know but I could chuck in my [email protected] sock too??


Sold!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Gym time 

Last one till Monday!


----------



## Fatstuff

Morning scrot


----------



## B4PJS

Morning B1tch T1ts!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Morning scrot


Morning Colonel 



B4PJS said:


> Morning B1tch T1ts!


Who the fcuk told you about my gyno!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Morning Colonel
> 
> Who the fcuk told you about my gyno!


Yo mama!


----------



## TELBOR

This mornings session;

Chest & Back

Incline Bench Press

15x50kg

12x80kg

8x100kg

15x50kg - Decline Bench

EZ BOR

15x30kg

12x60kg

10x90kg

Pec Fly Machine

15x52kg

12x73kg

10x100kg

15x39kg

Seated Wide Grip Row

15x41kg

12x66kg

8x73kg

Chest Press

15x52kg

10x66kg

8x79kg

12x39kg

Lat Pull Downs

12x59kg

10x66kg

8x73kg

Then some core work 

Was dripping my little balls off, minimal rest just cracked on.

Placed another order with MF last night.

5kg Chicken, 2kg of Diced beef, 1kg Diced Turkey, 1kg Duck Breast, 1kg Beef Mince, Whole Chicken, 1kg Chicken Supremes, Few Rumps and the Hache Steak offer 

Oh and some beef jerky lol

Supposed to be happiest day of the year..... Miserable as fùck outside!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice session. Loving your meat deliveries aren't you!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session. Loving your meat deliveries aren't you!


Yes, yes I am lol

We like to keep chest freezer full 

It the convenience factor isn't it, plus their beef and duck products are bloody gorgeous! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking forward to working my way through the different things I have to say. Diced turkey was good the other day. Hache steaks and chicken today


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking forward to working my way through the different things I have to say. Diced turkey was good the other day. Hache steaks and chicken today


Diced turkey is really nice, those steaks best be good. Ordered them seen as though you did pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Diced turkey is really nice, those steaks best be good. Ordered them seen as though you did pmsl


8 for £6 they are a bargain even if they are a bit average lol. Doubt they will be though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 8 for £6 they are a bargain even if they are a bit average lol. Doubt they will be though


AGREED 

Report back ASAP !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> AGREED
> 
> Report back ASAP !


Going for grilled with a bit of the oak & smokey rub on 

Will provide full details and maybe even a picture :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Going for grilled with a bit of the oak & smokey rub on
> 
> Will provide full details and maybe even a picture :lol:


Picture is must


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all.

Lazy weekend, kept on top of food though 

Made some protein packed pancakes for breakfast.

300ml Egg Whites

70g Dark Chocolate Naked Whey

50g PB

Around 750 cals

100g Protein

10g Carbs

30g Fats

Turkey Joint for dinner, load of veggies and a few spuds.

A few shakes in the day with PB and that's me done.

Back on it tomorrow, shoulder I reckon


----------



## jon-kent

Alright shit kicker !

Rich cnut and all your fcuking posh meat :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Alright shit kicker !
> 
> Rich cnut and all your fcuking posh meat :2guns:


Pmsl.

40p for the Turkey joint, was reduced in Asda


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> 40p for the Turkey joint, was reduced in Asda


Fcuking hell !

Meant all your containers of musclefood !! You should be a rep for them :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell !
> 
> Meant all your containers of musclefood !! You should be a rep for them :lol:


Lol, oh yeah.

Well I like meat, eat lean meat, get lean...... That's how it works isn't it


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol, oh yeah.
> 
> Well I like meat, eat lean meat


Yeah we know you love meat mate  i think its classed more as a fatty meat though mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Dinner was pretty darn good 

Turkey, Brussels, Carrots, Sweet potato mash and gravy :beer:

Slow cooked turkey in a honey drizzle in the slow cooker for 4 hours, then roasted in oven for 15 mins.



Used juices for gravy, was very nice.

Now I'm slipping into a coma


----------



## Ginger Ben

That looks blinding! I had a MF roast chicken with tiger bread


----------



## Another Excuse

That looks so good, you use a whole turkey?


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Dinner was pretty darn good
> 
> Turkey, Brussels, Carrots, Sweet potato mash and gravy :beer:
> 
> Slow cooked turkey in a honey drizzle in the slow cooker for 4 hours, then roasted in oven for 15 mins.
> 
> View attachment 126316
> 
> 
> Used juices for gravy, was very nice.
> 
> Now I'm slipping into a coma


Umm looks dame tasty 

Are slow cookers really all that there cracked up to be? Might need to invest


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks blinding! I had a MF roast chicken with tiger bread


Was very nice mate, best 40p I've spent in Asda lol.

I'm yet to try the MF whole chicken, any good?


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> That looks so good, you use a whole turkey?


800g Joint 

All gone


----------



## Milky

2 lean steak burgers with lettuce for me, lovely :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Umm looks dame tasty
> 
> Are slow cookers really all that there cracked up to be? Might need to invest


For what they cost mate they're worth it, throw anything in it before you leave work and come home to it done 

Mince or diced chicken/beef/turkey on low heat left for the day is spot on.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> 2 lean steak burgers with lettuce for me, lovely :thumbup1:


Mmm, could just eat a burger mate!

No bread I hope


----------



## biglbs

Roast beast /veg and two roast spuds was my treat!

And two ice creams


----------



## jon-kent

Just smashed down chicken pie,chips and half a caramel pavlova with a glass of man coke !

Come at me h34r:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Mmm, could just eat a burger mate!
> 
> No bread I hope


No mate not a crumb !


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Roast beast /veg and two roast spuds was my treat!
> 
> And two ice creams


Roast Beast!! That something all you Southern lot eat 

2 ice creams :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Just smashed down chicken pie,chips and half a caramel pavlova with a glass of man coke !
> 
> Come at me h34r:


Yeah but your a part time vet now mate, so you can eat as you please


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> No mate not a crumb !


Good man, bloody @Ginger Ben and his tiger bread the slag!!

I shall have some strawberries pineapple now :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Roast Beast!! That something all you Southern lot eat
> 
> 2 ice creams :ban:


You don't know what you're missing ya northern skinny/fat fairy! :lol:

Btw I now feel skinny fat,,,,,


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You don't know what you're missing ya northern skinny/fat fairy! :lol:
> 
> Btw I now feel skinny fat,,,,,


I currently just feel skinny !


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah but your a part time vet now mate, so you can eat as you please


Fcuking tell me about it mate  i was made for the arena not being a nurse lol.

I could make a lot of money pretending to be a dog physio ! When really im just taking them out the back and filling them with peptides :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I currently just feel skinny !


After 60lbs off ,so do I,no realy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chicken was good mate, very juicy and used one of the seasonigs on it too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tiger bread toast with lashings of PB is good too. Just saying


----------



## TELBOR

Pure gym membership........ CANCELED !!

:beer:

And on that note, good night


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pure gym membership........ CANCELED !!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> And on that note, good night


And why not. What's the point of paying for a gym when you clearly don't go.


----------



## liam0810

Does that now mean line dancing and Zumba full time now?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Sorry @luther1 joining another place today lol

And yes @liam0810 it's full time Zumba baby!!! 

Was having a great sleep until midnight lol Kids shouting "DADDY!"

Eldest throwing her guts up. 2 hours later, bathed, fresh bedding and I'm back in bed 

Bless her .

Weighed in this morning, plenty more leaner IMO.

Said I wouldn't weigh myself but mrs had left the scales out lol

UP 1.2kg?! Wtf.

Here's a 1 week update pic.....



I know there is nothing impressive, but I'm hoping in another 9 weeks I'll have dropped plenty of BF :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> Does that now mean line dancing and Zumba full time now?


Well if he wants to turn pro mate he's gotta do them full time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work on joining a proper gym, even you will out grow the 36's at pure one day


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning rob, loving the MJ pose lol. up 2kg?!....we both know its not muscle


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Well if he wants to turn pro mate he's gotta do them full time


Exactly! Sh1t just got serious! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Good work on joining a proper gym, even you will out grow the 36's at pure one day


PMSL, outgrew them ages ago ya slag! :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> morning rob, loving the MJ pose lol. up 2kg?!....we both know its not muscle


Check my bad self! :lol:

Ain't muscle, thats a certainty!


----------



## Sambuca

looking good in ya pic! good on getting to a better gym! hope u like it more


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> looking good in ya pic! good on getting to a better gym! hope u like it more


Still plenty of fat to shed mate, plan is to go for a 'brisk' walk fasted each morning and train after work.

New place is a DW one, not a massive upgrade but better kit, pool and jacuzzi. Plus I know someone who works there so if he's in a good spotter lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Still plenty of fat to shed mate, plan is to go for a 'brisk' walk fasted each morning and train after work.
> 
> New place is a DW one, not a massive upgrade but better kit, pool and jacuzzi. Plus I know someone who works there so if he's in a good spotter lol


the DW gym here is a brilliant one tbh...has everything any bb'er would ever need


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> the DW gym here is a brilliant one tbh...has everything any bb'er would ever need


I'm a hobby builder though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm a hobby builder though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 126402


Fùck off!!

He's loads bigger


----------



## TELBOR

Evening scum bags!

Did a little push session earlier;

DB Shoulder Press

Up to 30kg

Incline Bench Press

Up to 100kg

Pec Fly Machine

Up to 100kg

Cable Flys & Press

Low, Mid and High Pulley

V Bar Push Downs

And 10 mins Treadmill

Joined up at DW tonight, far better than pure and it's having a refurb end of July.

Got some good kit and swimming facilities. Bonus with that is kids can have swimming lessons on Sundays :beer:

Going to use rest of pure membership up till Friday and that's it!!


----------



## jon-kent

Swimming pool !!!

You'll be banned and on a register before your first months membership is due


----------



## TELBOR

Morning lovers !

6am back session;

Lat Pull Downs

6 sets working up to 73kg and back down again

Rack Pulls

3 sets working up to 160kg for 6

Back still bloody tender from lumbar puncture!! Wtf!!

Tbh I can live with it 

Close Grip Seated Row

4 sets up to 59kg

Lat Pull Downs again to finish back off

3 sets

Then incline DB Curls

15 mins hiit.

Done!

Mind is going off it a little with anticipation of new gym next week, that and minimal carbs lol

Today's carbs will be, dried fruit - had pre workout, rice cakes mid morning and pineapple with chicken at lunch 

Oh and veggies at dinner.

Defo seeing difference in mirror now, flat as a pancake pmsl

Have fun you lot!! :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Morning lovers !
> 
> 6am back session;
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 6 sets working up to 73kg and back down again
> 
> Rack Pulls
> 
> 3 sets working up to 160kg for 6
> 
> Back still bloody tender from lumbar puncture!! Wtf!!
> 
> Tbh I can live with it
> 
> Close Grip Seated Row
> 
> 4 sets up to 59kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs again to finish back off
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> Then incline DB Curls
> 
> 15 mins hiit.
> 
> Done!
> 
> Mind is going off it a little with anticipation of new gym next week, that and minimal carbs lol
> 
> Today's carbs will be, dried fruit - had pre workout, rice cakes mid morning and pineapple with chicken at lunch
> 
> Oh and veggies at dinner.
> 
> Defo seeing difference in mirror now, flat as a pancake pmsl
> 
> Have fun you lot!! :beer:


pineapple and chicken sounds good. you do anything to the chicken or just fry it?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> pineapple and chicken sounds good. you do anything to the chicken or just fry it?


It's very nice mate 

Nah, I oven cook it . Foil it in and away it goes lol


----------



## jon-kent

New avi for you mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> New avi for you mate !
> 
> View attachment 126501


Love it! Thats the colour i'd go for too :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

@jon-kent

New Avi


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> @jon-kent
> 
> New Avi
> 
> View attachment 126502


haha i cant rep u but if i could


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> haha i cant rep u but if i could


It's the thought that counts, i'll rep you instead


----------



## TELBOR

Morning you lot!

Guess what..... access denied at Pure 

LOL

So much for "it'll work up till the last day of the month" Schlaaaaaaaaags!

So i went for a brisk walk around the local woods - was hoping to see some dogging :lol:

Probably only walked a mile or so. So nothing major, got a dab on though.

Just about to have some egg whites, whey and some fruit.

DW here i come! :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

:lol:

Did you try and act all cool and style it out when you got DENIED?! 

"dab on" is that northern for "i got a semi whilst walking in woods"?


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did you try and act all cool and style it out when you got DENIED?!
> 
> "dab on" is that northern for "i got a semi whilst walking in woods"?


Pmsl!

Nah mate it's pin code entry through 2 doors and at that time nobody is around, so I just laughed and jumped back in the car 

Lol, dab on is getting a sweat on :lol:

Was here;



BF is dropping, legs look half decent too 





As you can see I noticed whilst getting ready for work pmsl


----------



## Sharpy76

Your missus's legs are in great shape mate, lucky guy:whistling: :devil2:

Pot. Kettle. Black.

I'll get me coat:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Your missus's legs are in great shape mate, lucky guy:whistling: :devil2:
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.
> 
> I'll get me coat:lol:


Pmsl!

Trained weekly...... Are they fùck!

Last had a full session on them in march


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're a cvnt.

Given you don't train your legs, you are a cvnt.

That is all.

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You're a cvnt.
> 
> Given you don't train your legs, you are a cvnt.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :lol:


I love you too mate :wub:

Going to get a mid afternoon session in at a local jizz and fairy dust place later, some form of push session


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I love you too mate :wub:
> 
> Going to get a mid afternoon session in at a local jizz and fairy dust place later, some form of push session


 :wub:

pmsl thought pure had banned you? When do you start with DW?


----------



## Sambuca

nice legs shame about the face! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

What the fcuk are them boxers about :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> :wub:
> 
> pmsl thought pure had banned you? When do you start with DW?


Lol, nah it just ended before it should have !

DW Friday


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What the fcuk are them boxers about :lol:


Lol, I have about 40 pair of CK boxers.

Some jazzy colours mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> What the fcuk are them boxers about :lol:


Jizz catchers


----------



## H10dst

Your inbox is full mate!


----------



## jon-kent

H10dst said:


> Your inbox is full mate!


Robs inbox is full !!!! Drug dealing fcuker :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Robs inbox is full !!!! Drug dealing fcuker :lol:


Try again mate 

@Ginger Ben has been sending me cock shots again :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Robs inbox is full !!!! Drug dealing fcuker :lol:


Ssshhh you!

1g of aspirin £20, 10ml of calpol £10


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Ssshhh you!
> 
> 1g of aspirin £20, 10ml of calpol £10


Will that give me 'dem gainz' ???


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Nah mate it's pin code entry through 2 doors and at that time nobody is around, so I just laughed and jumped back in the car
> 
> Lol, dab on is getting a sweat on :lol:
> 
> Was here;
> 
> View attachment 126585
> 
> 
> BF is dropping, legs look half decent too
> 
> View attachment 126586
> 
> 
> View attachment 126587
> 
> 
> As you can see I noticed whilst getting ready for work pmsl


mattress on the floor....fukin hobo bastard


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Try again mate
> 
> @Ginger Ben has been sending me cock shots again :lol:


Those will fill up more than your inbox


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> mattress on the floor....fukin hobo bastard


Lol waiting on new bed frame! 12 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

In between meetings session :beer:

Chest

Trained at World Physique , Awesome place!

Incline DB Flys

15x25lb

12x30lb

10x35lb

Flat Press Hammer Strength Machine

15x40kg

12x80kg

6x100kg

Decline Press Hammer Strength Machine

15x40kg

12x80kg

10x100kg

12x40kg

Incline Press Hammer Strenght Machine

10 sets of 10 @ 50kg

Then V Bar push downs to wrap up.

Those Hammer Strength bits of kit are pretty good at hurting the chest 



Quite happy with strength at the moment given primary carb source is rice cakes and a handful of dried fruit lol


----------



## Sharpy76

We got a ton of those plate loaded hammer strength machines for chest and back at my gym.

They're fvcking awesome!!!

Gym looks good mate:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Join that place mate, hammer strength stuff is the best imo. We have approximately none at my gym! Cvnts


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> We got a ton of those plate loaded hammer strength machines for chest and back at my gym.
> 
> They're fvcking awesome!!!
> 
> Gym looks good mate:thumb:


That's why I nipped in there mate, purely for those 3 machines lol

It's a great gym, pictures of the owners with Arnold, Dorian, Flex that kind of stuff all over.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Join that place mate, hammer strength stuff is the best imo. We have approximately none at my gym! Cvnts


Pmsl. I do like the kit, fitness first used to have HS too 

I'd join mate, but opening hours don't really suit me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lovely sesh mate, love they iso press machines


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lovely sesh mate, love they iso press machines


Cheers mate. Can't help but do decline/incline and flat at that place lol


----------



## TELBOR

Well hungry!

Really craving some carbs, big stodgy carbs 

So just had 500ml of the liquid egg whites (16 eggs) with some PB and Whey.

Diced Turkey tonight, i'll have some sprouts with that.


----------



## B4PJS

Inbox is full again! You must be loving those cock pics from @Ginger Ben!


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Inbox is full again! You must be loving those cock pics from @Ginger Ben!


Want some?


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Want some?


 @R0BLET has already been spamming me with them!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Inbox is full again! You must be loving those cock pics from @Ginger Ben!


Emptied lol

Send again


----------



## jon-kent

What is going on with you for your inbox to keep getting full !! What the fcuk are you up to lol


----------



## Heath

jon-kent said:


> What is going on with you for your inbox to keep getting full !! What the fcuk are you up to lol


G4P


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What is going on with you for your inbox to keep getting full !! What the fcuk are you up to lol


Muscle Worship 



MutantX said:


> G4P


 :lol:

Bingo


----------



## jon-kent

MutantX said:


> G4P


More like G43 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> More like G43 :lol:


Don't get jelly brah :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

No training..... No gym till tomorrow or Saturday.

ZMA did a grand job last night, so much so I woke up at 7am. Only 2 hours overlaid!!

Good job I'm in no rush lol.

Love the stuff for deep sleep, a good 9 hours 

But........ Forgot to pack my whey with still being half asleep 

Never mind.

Breakfast, 400ml Egg whites, 35g Banana Whey.

Plenty of nuts and PB today and some red pepper Houmous 

Chest is in bits from yesterday. As BF is dropping shape is coming through which I'm happy about.

See so many people with BIG chests but rubbish shape to it. I don't want to me one of those guys lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Zma is a winner isn't it. Sleep like a log on it.

No cardio for me this morning but took dog for a stroll. Will hit gym later for a steady session, try and do 500 cals on xt.

No chest doms for me yet but I'm expecting it later or tomorrow!


----------



## jon-kent

Ive been on zma for about a week now and its wicked aint it !! Forgot it last night and ended up turning about for 2hrs !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Zma is a winner isn't it. Sleep like a log on it.
> 
> No cardio for me this morning but took dog for a stroll. Will hit gym later for a steady session, try and do 500 cals on xt.
> 
> No chest doms for me yet but I'm expecting it later or tomorrow!


Defo winner mate, mrs has it too lol So were out like lights!

I feel a little lost with no place to call home at the moment - gym wise :lol:

I'm sure your DOMs will arrive mate, wicked session yesterday for you!



jon-kent said:


> Ive been on zma for about a week now and its wicked aint it !! Forgot it last night and ended up turning about for 2hrs !!


Good isn't it.

We only use it if were really tired, usually mid week lol

I like the dreams on it, mental ones last night. Never rapey ones like tren but just very weird


----------



## jon-kent

What the mrs takes it as well ?

Go on then what was your dream ???


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Defo winner mate, mrs has it too lol So were out like lights!
> 
> I feel a little lost with no place to call home at the moment - gym wise :lol:
> 
> I'm sure your DOMs will arrive mate, wicked session yesterday for you!
> 
> Good isn't it.
> 
> We only use it if were really tired, usually mid week lol
> 
> I like the dreams on it, mental ones last night. Never rapey ones like tren but just very weird


did u dream i raped u while on tren?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What the mrs takes it as well ?
> 
> Go on then what was your dream ???


Yes mate, knocks her out lol

LOL. From what I remember I was riding a motorbike up a very busy motorway with kids running across it playing chicken.... but I had a bluetooth headset on so I could speak to the Mrs who was behind me - it was to give her a heads up on kids running across or any accidents.....

Then there was a car crash and I stopped to look and it was this massive fat black woman laid out, dead :lol:

Then we turned up at a friends house to go to a party PMSL



JANIKvonD said:


> did u dream i raped u while on tren?


LOL

No! I used to dream about death and shagging loads on Tren :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, knocks her out lol
> 
> LOL. From what I remember I was riding a motorbike up a very busy motorway with kids running across it playing chicken.... but I had a bluetooth headset on so I could speak to the Mrs who was behind me - it was to give her a heads up on kids running across or any accidents.....
> 
> Then there was a car crash and I stopped to look and it was this massive fat black woman laid out, dead :lol:
> 
> Then we turned up at a friends house to go to a party PMSL
> 
> LOL
> 
> No! I used to dream about death and shagging loads on Tren :beer:


Haha she'll have the same test levels as you mate 

Hahaha :lol: that dream made me fcuking laugh mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha she'll have the same test levels as you mate
> 
> Hahaha :lol: that dream made me fcuking laugh mate !


Same..... more lol

Yeah made me laugh telling it back to the mrs this morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, knocks her out lol
> 
> LOL. From what I remember I was riding a motorbike up a very busy motorway with kids running across it playing chicken.... but I had a bluetooth headset on so I could speak to the Mrs who was behind me - it was to give her a heads up on kids running across or any accidents.....
> 
> Then there was a car crash and I stopped to look and it was this *massive fat black woman laid out, dead* :lol:
> 
> Then we turned up at a friends house to go to a party PMSL
> 
> LOL
> 
> No! I used to dream about death and shagging loads on Tren :beer:


Shame @Breda had to die in your dream though mate, I like him :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Shame @Breda had to die in your dream though mate, I like him :lol:


breda was away,it was @Ackee&Saltfish


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> breda was away,it was @ackee and saltfish


Tag fail 

It was defo a black woman, kinda like this;



Would have preferred this;


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Tag fail
> 
> It was defo a black woman, kinda like this;
> 
> View attachment 126761
> 
> 
> Would have preferred this;
> 
> View attachment 126762


re-tagged the fried chicken and water melon eating cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Mother fcuking Inland Revenue!

Payslip comes... taxed to hell.

Call Inland Revenue, ask whats cracking.... [email protected] have me down as having 2 company cars for this financial year!!

WTF!!

New Tax code generated, but now 4 weeks to get the money back.

Seriously though, some retard must of thought "why has this guys got 2 cars, but 1 employer?....... i'll ignore it"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, knocks her out lol
> 
> LOL. From what I remember I was riding a motorbike up a very busy motorway with kids running across it playing chicken.... but I had a bluetooth headset on so I could speak to the Mrs who was behind me - it was to give her a heads up on kids running across or any accidents.....
> 
> Then there was a car crash and I stopped to look and it was this massive fat black woman laid out, dead :lol:
> 
> Then we turned up at a friends house to go to a party PMSL
> 
> LOL
> 
> No! I used to dream about death and shagging loads on Tren :beer:





luther1 said:


> breda was away,it was @Ackee&Saltfish





luther1 said:


> re-tagged the fried chicken and water melon eating cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Not dreaming....

Some tit has flipped there car on the street lol

Empty street at this time of night, what a retard!!



5 Police cars, 2 Fire Engines, 2 ambulances.

Gotta be drunk :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

3 fire engines now lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

All that's left is a load of green powder on the road lol

Bloody noisy sods here till 2am!

Anyway, it's Friday mother fùckers!!! :beer:

Short day today, yep I'm a slack bàstard 

Wrapped last night up with pork steak from MF, very nice. Then 500ml egg whites with strawberry whey.

1L of egg whites yesterday lol 33 eggs 

T-Minus 24 till new gym, roll on!! Think I'll do a full body to just tie me over.

Anyway, have fun benders :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

What a bellend to roll a car on a road like that, as you said either p1ssed or high lol

Enjoy your half day mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What a bellend to roll a car on a road like that, as you said either p1ssed or high lol
> 
> Enjoy your half day mate!


Yeah that or either dodging something whilst going to fast!

He/she managed to smash someone's Clio up and a 13 plate Fiesta . You'd be sooooo píssed off!

Anyway,

Lunch time treat.....2 slices of burgen 

I'm a mad bàstard aren't I 

I'll bang carbs in tonight to restore glycogen - a good 1kg of jacket potatoes is the plan!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Crazy fool!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Crazy fool!! Lol


I know mate, surprise myself at times


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that or either dodging something whilst going to fast!
> 
> He/she managed to smash someone's Clio up and a 13 plate Fiesta . You'd be sooooo píssed off!
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Lunch time treat.....2 slices of burgen
> 
> I'm a mad bàstard aren't I
> 
> I'll bang carbs in tonight to restore glycogen - a good 1kg of jacket potatoes is the plan!


But what if it was a fat black woman !!!!!!!!!! Fcuking wizard !!!!!

Last month a van hit my mates car and then my mates car rolled back and smashed into his Mrs car ! Wrote both there cars off hahaha. My mate was in the living room but didnt hear it (xbox bitches !!) looked out the window when he saw loads of people standing around outside his house, then thought "i didnt park my car up the curb like that" :lol:

Ended up being a poll driving one of them recruitment vans hahaha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> But what if it was a fat black woman !!!!!!!!!! Fcuking wizard !!!!!
> 
> Last month a van hit my mates car and then my mates car rolled back and smashed into his Mrs car ! Wrote both there cars off hahaha. My mate was in the living room but didnt hear it (xbox bitches !!) looked out the window when he saw loads of people standing around outside his house, then thought "i didnt park my car up the curb like that" :lol:
> 
> Ended up being a poll driving one of them recruitment vans hahaha


PMSL

Would of been funny is some big black bird had rolled out the car 

LOL, Recruitment van . What a tit though, never understand people who hit parked cars!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Would of been funny is some big black bird had rolled out the car
> 
> LOL, Recruitment van . What a tit though, never understand people who hit parked cars!


That wasnt a dream you had mate it was a premanition lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> That wasnt a dream you had mate it was a premanition lol


LOL

You found work yet mate?


----------



## B4PJS

Morning knobhead, how's it going?


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> You found work yet mate?


Nope lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning knobhead, how's it going?


Morning Fat Fcuk!

Its Friday, so i'm happy lol

Easy day today, just in the office .... on here 

Then I have 3 customers to meet between 12 and 3 and that's me done :beer:



jon-kent said:


> Nope lol


FFS mate, that's a little poo. Got your CV blasted all over I take it?


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning Fat Fcuk!
> 
> Its Friday, so i'm happy lol
> 
> Easy day today, just in the office .... on here
> 
> Then I have 3 customers to meet between 12 and 3 and that's me done :beer:
> 
> FFS mate, that's a little poo. Got your CV blasted all over I take it?


CV whats that ?? :lol:

Mate all ive ever done is work in gyms or clubs lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> CV whats that ?? :lol:
> 
> Mate all ive ever done is work in gyms or clubs lol


And? lol

Get a CV done, ping it out and see what work you can pick up mate. You have your badge and stuff don't you?

Crack on ya bum


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> And? lol
> 
> Get a CV done, ping it out and see what work you can pick up mate. You have your badge and stuff don't you?
> 
> Crack on ya bum


Haha yeah ive got my badge mate, will do !


----------



## 25434

Morning Roberrrlatooo....have a great weekend mister....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roberrrlatooo....have a great weekend mister....


LOL

Morning Flubs 

You too :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Car washed, home, couple of emails to do and I'm done :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Carb up from 6pm till about 5 mins ago;

300g Jacket, 200g Chicken

300g Jacket, 200g Sea Bass with Broccoli

300g Jacket, 500ml Egg Whites, 35g Whey, 30g PB

Handful of Haribo 

Well deserved IMO :lol:

8am session at new place, whoop whoop :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate! I ate my body weight in spaghetti bolognaise and some garlic bread


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate! I ate my body weight in spaghetti bolognaise and some garlic bread


Fat Cnut 

Weighed myself yesterday then today to see how the "carb up" would do...... Zero change on the scales 

Which I'm happy about as I look loads fuller and I certainly did last night lol

Off to zee gym now.

LET'S HAVE IT!!!!!


----------



## luther1

New gym will probably insist you have an induction as they won't believe you've done any training before


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> New gym will probably insist you have an induction as they won't believe you've done any training before


Yeah booked in for Zumba too mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Alright ladies!

Session done, brilliant place.

Loads of kit, plenty of benches. Separate oly bar benches for incline, decline and flat pressing.

A fair few different back machines with a proper T bar row one;



Lots for legs too, decline press machine, couple of squat racks then your usual machines for extensions and ham curls.

X-Trainers and Bikes have TV in them so watched 10 mins of the F1 lol

Session went as follows, bit of everything to try it!

DB Flys up to 20kg

Decline Bench up to 100kg

Shoulder Press Machine up to 40kg

T Bar Rows up to 80kg

Lat Pull Downs up to 65kg

EZ Bar Preacher Curls

V Bar Push Downs

Close Grip V Bar Rows up to 80kg

DB front and side Raises

Seated Calf Raises

Decline Leg Press

10 mins x trainer

Done

Still plenty of stuff to try so it'll take me a week to find my feet I reckon.



Nice place, nice and clean, serves food and shakes too so post workout meal is sorted if I wanted to eat there 

Next session, Monday!


----------



## onthebuild

Fancy cvnt :lol:

Do you still need a quid to use the lockers at DW? Always used to forget mine and have to but something to get change lmao!


----------



## JANIKvonD

i used to be at DW....fuking awsome gym. great sesh there brother


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Fancy cvnt :lol:
> 
> Do you still need a quid to use the lockers at DW? Always used to forget mine and have to but something to get change lmao!


Yeah you do lol

I used a trolley token


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i used to be at DW....fuking awsome gym. great sesh there brother


Cheers mate 

Boulders Monday!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:



> Cheers mate
> 
> Boulders Monday!


ahh good reminder!...i havent trained delts this week as i changed my routine. i woulda forgot to go!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate, cracking looking gym too, should keep you going for a while


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh good reminder!...i havent trained delts this week as i changed my routine. i woulda forgot to go!


Lol, no problem mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, cracking looking gym too, should keep you going for a while


Thanks Benjamin. Yeah it's spot on!

Will defo keep me going, used to wok with one of the PT's.

He's no nancy, he was repping 4 plates a side on flat bench mg:

We're going to do a few session together in a few weeks


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you do lol
> 
> I used a trolley token


Gay cvnt shouldn't the mrs be in possession of that?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Gay cvnt shouldn't the mrs be in possession of that?


Yeah she has one too :lol:

I have a few hundred of them in the house pmsl

From previous job


----------



## TELBOR

2 Chicken breasts, 5 bacon, 2 burgen, mayo 

Sorry!! :lol:





Was lovely 

1000 cals

50g fat

24g carbs

110g protein

:beer:


----------



## infernal0988

Hia mate just poppig inn to see how you guys are doing


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> Hia mate just poppig inn to see how you guys are doing


Alright stranger! Saw your thread, sounds all good mate :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Afternoon nobhead, hows things? Enjoying the sun?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Afternoon nobhead, hows things? Enjoying the sun?


All good penis breath! Just picked my little ladies up so that's me sorted 

Sun....what bloody sun! Just overcast here mate and muggy lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bet that sanger took some chewing!! Looks good though


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> All good penis breath! Just picked my little ladies up so that's me sorted
> 
> Sun....what bloody sun! Just overcast here mate and muggy lol


Haha, just been out chilling in the garden soaking up some rays. About to go to the pub for lunch


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet that sanger took some chewing!! Looks good though


I'll be honest, yeah it bloody did!!

2 breast was a little excessive 

Nice though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Haha, just been out chilling in the garden soaking up some rays. About to go to the pub for lunch


Sun finally came out an hour ago here lol.

But been sat in waiting for a sky engineer to come and and replace bedroom box! Sorted now.

Lunch any good? Bet it was a liquid one pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> 2 Chicken breasts, 5 bacon, 2 burgen, mayo
> 
> Sorry!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 127070
> 
> 
> View attachment 127071
> 
> 
> Was lovely
> 
> 1000 cals
> 
> 50g fat
> 
> 24g carbs
> 
> 110g protein
> 
> :beer:


Nocarb/no fat days and I see this:blowme:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Nocarb/no fat days and I see this:blowme:


It's low carb :whistling:

X


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Sun finally came out an hour ago here lol.
> 
> But been sat in waiting for a sky engineer to come and and replace bedroom box! Sorted now.
> 
> Lunch any good? Bet it was a liquid one pmsl


A bottle of Stella Cidre and a Rump Steak Burger  Just about to do my deadlifts now after having spent the rest of the afternoon in the sun drinking milk


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> A bottle of Stella Cidre and a Rump Steak Burger  Just about to do my deadlifts now after having spent the rest of the afternoon in the sun drinking milk


Sounds perfect mate, lol at sunning it with a gallon of milk


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> It's low carb :whistling:
> 
> X


It would send ,me on a buzz,the way I feel right nowmg:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> It would send ,me on a buzz,the way I feel right nowmg:


Just protein all day would kill me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> A bottle of Stella Cidre and a Rump Steak Burger  Just about to do my deadlifts now after having spent the rest of the afternoon in the sun drinking milk


That's got projectile vomiting written all over it lol. Video please


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> That's got projectile vomiting written all over it lol. Video please


No vomit I'm afraid. Good sesh though apart from losing grip @ 95kg


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> No vomit I'm afraid. Good sesh though apart from losing grip @ 95kg


Strap up.

If you wanna grow, straps! Screw grip at this stage of the game mate.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Strap up.
> 
> If you wanna grow, straps! Screw grip at this stage of the game mate.


Good point, recommend any?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Good point, recommend any?


Any tbh mate 

Mine cost £3, had em since I started.

Use them on heavy deads, heavy BOR and shrugs.


----------



## onthebuild

B4PJS said:


> Good point, recommend any?


eBay mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Good point, recommend any?


You don't want the kind of strap ons Rob uses....


----------



## B4PJS

These do? http://www.amazon.co.uk/WEIGHT-LIFTING-STRAPES-COTTON-STRAPS/dp/B002SI0OKS/ref=pd_cp_sg_1


----------



## BettySwallocks

B4PJS said:


> Good point, recommend any?


awsome journal going on Roblet cant believe ive only just stumbled across it, got to respond to this though, I've used loads of different straps mate and hands down iron mind sew easy are the dogs, cant reccomend them enough.

subbed by the way so long as it isnt too late to join the party :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS

BettySwallocks said:


> awsome journal going on Roblet cant believe ive only just stumbled across it, got to respond to this though, I've used loads of different straps mate and hands down iron mind sew easy are the dogs, cant reccomend them enough.
> 
> subbed by the way so long as it isnt too late to join the party :thumbup1:


Are these ok? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ironmind--Strong-Enough-Lifting-Straps-pair/dp/B0080JE0SQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372534311&sr=8-3&keywords=ironmind


----------



## BettySwallocks

B4PJS said:


> Are these ok? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ironmind--Strong-Enough-Lifting-Straps-pair/dp/B0080JE0SQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372534311&sr=8-3&keywords=ironmind


anything by ironmind is gold standard mate they were the official straps of worlds strongest man a couple of year ago, i suggest the sew easy ones because there a little different to the regular wrap around strap and they're 10 x easier to use, not that standard straps aren't easy to use, they're just one of them you've got to try.


----------



## TELBOR

BettySwallocks said:


> awsome journal going on Roblet cant believe ive only just stumbled across it, got to respond to this though, I've used loads of different straps mate and hands down iron mind sew easy are the dogs, cant reccomend them enough.
> 
> subbed by the way so long as it isnt too late to join the party :thumbup1:


Welcome mate :beer:

And here is my mega sin :ban:

Chips

Duck

Pancakes

Spring Rolls

Won tons

Rib

Crispy seaweed

Prawn toast





Fell right off the wagon!!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Are these ok? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ironmind--Strong-Enough-Lifting-Straps-pair/dp/B0080JE0SQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372534311&sr=8-3&keywords=ironmind


Perfect mate


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Perfect mate


That's good cos have already ordered them :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> That's good cos have already ordered them :lol:


Lol.

Good lad!

Should help tenfold mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Got a lie in today, which isn't normal seen as the girls get up at 6am lol

Watched Flight last night with Denzel, good film.

Soooooo, had the Chinese last night. Enjoyed it too :beer:

Makes me think, I'm 85kg...... Should I be cutting?

Or should I be doing a nice lean bulk with more cardio?

With the new gym I'll be hitting weights at 6.30am then doing cardio with the mrs at 6pm.

Cutting would be too catabolic I think, no aas .

Something else to ponder lol

Gardening today. Have fun!!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Got a lie in today, which isn't normal seen as the girls get up at 6am lol
> 
> Watched Flight last night with Denzel, good film.
> 
> Soooooo, had the Chinese last night. Enjoyed it too :beer:
> 
> Makes me think, I'm 85kg...... Should I be cutting?
> 
> Or should I be doing a nice lean bulk with more cardio?
> 
> With the new gym I'll be hitting weights at 6.30am then doing cardio with the mrs at 6pm.
> 
> Cutting would be too catabolic I think, no aas .
> 
> Something else to ponder lol
> 
> Gardening today. Have fun!!


Lazy cnut, but good choice for cardio with the mrs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Catabolism is a crock of sh1t imo. Harder to cause than we think given a high protein diet, bcaas etc.

Maybe stay at just above maintenance calories mate and up the cardio and see how it goes.


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Lazy cnut, but good choice for cardio with the mrs


Lol, not that kind! Gym cardio and then anything else is a bonus pmsl


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Lol, not that kind! Gym cardio and then anything else is a bonus pmsl


Thought you must of been raunching it up a bit with having a time set for it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Catabolism is a crock of sh1t imo. Harder to cause than we think given a high protein diet, bcaas etc.
> 
> Maybe stay at just above maintenance calories mate and up the cardio and see how it goes.


Yeah I do think that mate, can't just zap muscle away over night!

I'll start the oats again


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Thought you must of been raunching it up a bit with having a time set for it lol


Pmsl

6pm, 5 min hiit :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Just protein all day would kill me lol


It nearly kills me,but feels great after,a sense of achievement:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Bloody gardening all day, just had a refuel of 2 jackets, a load of chicken and a few bacon 

Burnt face and neck lol

But was worth it, lawns cut, trees hacked at, bushes trimmed then a sweep up.

Inlaws live a few doors down so borrowed some bits of them.

Garden they have is mahoosive lol Far more fun on a sit down mower !!



Anyway, carbs are coming back in for a couple of weeks. Oats, Potatos and Rice.

No Soreen bread or OTT cheats though lol.

Still think I can drop BF with 2 session a day so I'm happy.

The dark side is calling me and I have bits and bobs in the house to do a cycle but it would be hap-hazard lol

IF I do a cycle it will be;

TNT250 1ml EOD weeks 1-6

Winny 100mg ED weeks 1-6

Mtren pre workout

Not much to it tbh. But it's just a thought


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking hell is that your garden or the in laws ??


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell is that your garden or the in laws ??


In laws lol. Makes mine look tiny 





That's mine, split into 3. Bugger to keep on top of!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> In laws lol. Makes mine look tiny
> 
> View attachment 127241
> 
> 
> View attachment 127242
> 
> 
> That's mine, split into 3. Bugger to keep on top of!!


Fcuking race track mate !! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good lad, found a girl with plenty of money! Always important 

Garden looks awesome mate, bet you'll have a few good pi55 ups with the inlaws to be there lol.

Cycle sounds good, same as what I'd do but will just do test, mast and winny I reckon. Not sure when, will try and sneak one in this year. :whistling:

Any way enough procrastination just pin the gear!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good lad, found a girl with plenty of money! Always important
> 
> Garden looks awesome mate, bet you'll have a few good pi55 ups with the inlaws to be there lol.
> 
> Cycle sounds good, same as what I'd do but will just do test, mast and winny I reckon. Not sure when, will try and sneak one in this year. :whistling:
> 
> Any way enough procrastination just pin the gear!


Haha 

Yeah it could easily house a few marquees for some occasions lol

You'll get a cycle in this year, I know you will!!

I'll bide my time


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Haha
> 
> Yeah it could easily house a few marquees for some occasions lol
> 
> You'll get a cycle in this year, I know you will!!
> 
> I'll bide my time


Get pinning..im starting my cycle this week i reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha
> 
> Yeah it could easily house a few marquees for some occasions lol
> 
> You'll get a cycle in this year, I know you will!!
> 
> I'll bide my time


Maybe but I'm not doing one until I'm at a stage of leanness that I'm happy with. Think it will make it so much better that way.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!!

Slept till 7am lol. Bad idea when I had to get the kids up, fed, ready and home lol

Mrs was up at 4.30am and just left me in bed lol

Anyway, lots to do this morning at work so got that cracked off then off out to a textiles factory this afternoon 

Weights at 3.30 ish I reckon then cardio at 6/6.30.

Boulders tonight, see how new gaff is equipped for it.

Food wise today;

Meal 1 - 100ml Coconut Milk, 300ml Egg Whites, 30g Oats

Meal 2 - 35g whey, 30g PB, 30g oats,Banana, Almonds

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, 200g Spud

Meal 4 - 35g Whey, 30g oats

Train

Shake - 35g whey, 10g dextrose

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken, 200g spud

Cardio

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken & Veggies

Then probably a shake of coconut milk and egg whites 

Have fun ladies!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plenty of grub there mate, back on the carbs too. Be good to see how you get on with this plan and the extra cv. Should work well. You'll be heavier than me soon :scared:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Plenty of grub there mate, back on the carbs too. Be good to see how you get on with this plan and the extra cv. Should work well. You'll be heavier than me soon :scared:


Maybe too many carbs tbh, could probably drop oats in meal 2. We will see.

PMSL.

Doubt that very much mate. I'll probably not go above 87kg if i did this for 4 weeks.

Good thing is, i know doing high protein and fats I can maintain weight but recomp at that. Less bloats, more vascular, generally leaner.

But I DO need to get past the 90kg mark and stay above it!


----------



## Davey666

You will get above 90kg when ya start a cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> You will get above 90kg when ya start a cycle


Wouldn't count on it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Maybe too many carbs tbh, could probably drop oats in meal 2. We will see.
> 
> PMSL.
> 
> Doubt that very much mate. I'll probably not go above 87kg if i did this for 4 weeks.
> 
> Good thing is, i know doing high protein and fats I can maintain weight but recomp at that. Less bloats, more vascular, generally leaner.
> 
> But I DO need to get past the 90kg mark and stay above it!


Try them timed around training instead then? Smash 100g in before and after training and then very few for rest of the day. Might suit you better?


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> You will get above 90kg when ya start a cycle


LOL

DBOL/TEST/DECA


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Try them timed around training instead then? Smash 100g in before and after training and then very few for rest of the day. Might suit you better?


Yeah that will help. I'll see today and try different tomorrow :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies!

Textiles factory was fun, huge unit 0.6 mile walk from one then to the other..... Then back again lol

Heat controlled room in the middle, was a little sweaty to say the least 

Anyway, was pretty cool.

Food is going down well, just going to nip home, have some food and then off to the gym


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Textiles factory was fun, huge unit 0.6 mile walk from one then to the other..... Then back again lol
> 
> Heat controlled room in the middle, was a little sweaty to say the least
> 
> Anyway, was pretty cool.
> 
> Food is going down well, just going to nip home, have some food and then off to the gym


Your new job is a piece of pi55 isn't it! lol

Have a good session mate, I'm about to knock off and watch Andy Murray lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Your new job is a piece of pi55 isn't it! lol
> 
> Have a good session mate, I'm about to knock off and watch Andy Murray lol


Yes, yes it is 

Pmsl, are you abusing your position as MD ?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders done, no calfs Benjamin 

DB Side Raises working up to 20kg Partials

Seated Machine Press working up to 70kg

Rear Flys up to 50kg

BNP and Front Press on Smiths Machine

DB Front and Side Raises to finish off Shoudlers

Then some triceps to finish em off 

Off for cardio in 45 mins.

Have fun!


----------



## TELBOR

Cardio done;

15 mins x trainer

10 mins bike

15 mins steep incline

Then some core work.

That'll do 

Chicken had, but of fruit and bed!

Back tomorrow at 6.30.

Sleep well x


----------



## Milky

No cardio for me currently mate but my god l am missing it !!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> No cardio for me currently mate but my god l am missing it !!


Missing it, I get bored tbh. Don't mind doing it though 

Morning all!

Back session this morning, just had 50g oats, milk and honey


----------



## TELBOR

Back/ Pull session

Pull Over Machine

12x30kg

10x50kg

8x60kg

New machine for me, so finding feet. Nice stretch on Lats

T-Bar Row

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

8x70kg

Close Grips V Bar Rows

12x35kg

12x50kg

10x70kg

15x30kg

Oly Bar Shrugs

15x60kg

12x100kg

8x140kg

15x60kg

Lat Pull Downs

12x30kg

12x50kg

10x65kg

6x80kg

Then 15 underhand close grip @30kg

Few sets of Hammer Bar Curls and some core.

Post workout; 50g whey,50g flapjack and massive banana 

Tuna today over chicken, fancied a change.

Saw Chris from @PowerMyself, he was in the zone so I didn't interrupt to say hello lol

3rd session here, far better than Pure :beer:

Cardio this evening


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds great mate, good session and sounds like you're enjoying it more.

Flapjack!! Cvnt lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds great mate, good session and sounds like you're enjoying it more.
> 
> Flapjack!! Cvnt lol


Yeah I am mate, I always enjoy it to be fair. Nice to be in a new place though 

Haha, was bloody lovely mate.

Filling out a little after a couple of days on a few more carbs;


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I am mate, I always enjoy it to be fair. Nice to be in a new place though
> 
> Haha, was bloody lovely mate.
> 
> Filling out a little after a couple of days on a few more carbs;
> 
> View attachment 127358
> 
> 
> View attachment 127359


looking good mate, gonna have a great shape by the end of this cut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look good mate, definitely filled out a bit more, probably bigger than me now. Might have to shoot myself


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Look good mate, definitely filled out a bit more, probably bigger than me now. Might have to shoot myself


cnuts looking good. as you said,when rob starts to look better than us,its time for a bullet in the head


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I am mate, I always enjoy it to be fair. Nice to be in a new place though
> 
> Haha, was bloody lovely mate.
> 
> Filling out a little after a couple of days on a few more carbs;
> 
> View attachment 127358
> 
> 
> View attachment 127359


Yes henchers!

Me and R0b will win this 10 week thing with our sh1te weak lifts :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Hahaha, thanks you lot.

Still a few lbs of muscle to add and a few lbs of fat to lose lol

@Mr_Morocco it's how you lift, not what you lift ....... That's my excuse :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> cnuts looking good. as you said,when rob starts to look better than us,its time for a bullet in the head


I look an absolute sack of **** in a simple face on shot like his second one. Only when I tense up do I think I look like I train lol. God it's depressing :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I look an absolute sack of **** in a simple face on shot like his second one. Only when I tense up do I think I look like I train lol. God it's depressing :crying:


Side by side you would dwarf me Benjamin! We all know that lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Cardio done;
> 
> 15 mins x trainer
> 
> 10 mins bike
> 
> 15 mins steep incline
> 
> *Then some core work.*
> 
> That'll do
> 
> Chicken had, but of fruit and bed!
> 
> Back tomorrow at 6.30.
> 
> Sleep well x


I had no idea you had a vagina?! 

Looking good in the pics mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I had no idea you had a vagina?!
> 
> Looking good in the pics mate.


Fùck off...... You broke me in mate 

Thanks yoof!

New journal for blast up yet?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Fùck off...... You broke me in mate
> 
> Thanks yoof!
> 
> New journal for blast up yet?


Hahahahaha and you're still broken!

Nah not yet, really busy at work and gotta resize all the professional photos but I will do it on me lunch so you can have some w4nking material :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Side by side you would dwarf me Benjamin! We all know that lol


I doubt that these days mate, down to 91.2 kg and dropping


----------



## B4PJS

Morning nobber :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha and you're still broken!
> 
> Nah not yet, really busy at work and gotta resize all the professional photos but I will do it on me lunch so you can have some w4nking material :thumbup1:


Very much so, tonsils are still sore too :lol:

Be great to read mate, last pic update from your arm session was crazy!!

Could defo do with some new pics, going to laminate these ones


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Very much so, tonsils are still sore too :lol:
> 
> Be great to read mate, last pic update from your arm session was crazy!!
> 
> Could defo do with some new pics, going to laminate these ones


Hahahahahahahahahahahaahah :lol:

Luckily ive had my tonsils out 

Haha thanks mate, the professional ones im tanned and in bright purple trunks.....id defo laminate them even though my face is so gaunt I look like a crack addict!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I doubt that these days mate, down to 91.2 kg and dropping


Dropping BF, illusion of looking better when leaner though


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning nobber :thumb:


Morning mate,just about afternoon ya lazy cùnt!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaahah :lol:
> 
> Luckily ive had my tonsils out
> 
> Haha thanks mate, the professional ones im tanned and in bright purple trunks.....id defo laminate them even though my face is so gaunt I look like a crack addict!


What do you weigh now? Rebound seems to have gone pretty good to say the least.

Nah, you didn't look that bad tbh mate. Seen worse!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Dropping BF, illusion of looking better when leaner though


Hmm, we'll see :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What do you weigh now? Rebound seems to have gone pretty good to say the least.
> 
> Nah, you didn't look that bad tbh mate. Seen worse!


Well I did weigh myself in the gym at I was 18st!!! But that was after a full days food, when I weighed in the morning I was 17st 7lbs so in 2 months I had put on 36lbs!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate,just about afternoon ya lazy cùnt!


Been up since the crack of dawn (well bout 6ish anyway) but am knackered from last nights workout so hadn't the energy before now to come and insult you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well I did weigh myself in the gym at I was 18st!!! But that was after a full days food, when I weighed in the morning I was 17st 7lbs so in 2 months I had put on 36lbs!


Faaaaaack me!!

And still vascular, what a cùnt 

What's the blast....2g test :wink:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Faaaaaack me!!
> 
> And still vascular, what a cùnt
> 
> What's the blast....2g test :wink:


Hahahaha no! 1g Sust and 500mg Deca mate.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Been up since the crack of dawn (well bout 6ish anyway) but am knackered from last nights workout so hadn't the energy before now to come and insult you :lol:


Feel free to insult :lol:

Priming yourself for your cycle


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha no! 1g Sust and 500mg Deca mate.


Very sensible of you Philip


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Very sensible of you Philip


I'm always sensible, that's why I'll cruise immediately after it on 3g Tren, no test and 50iu of slin per meal :whistling:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Feel free to insult :lol:
> 
> Priming yourself for your cycle


Looking a bit skinny in those photos weren't you? :lol:

Yeah, should hopefully be able to start them at the weekend so I can give it a couple of days to build up before I hit the squats again next Monday  Seen a lot of people complain about getting watery bloat from Dbol, hopefully that doesn't happen. If it does would an AI help?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'm always sensible, that's why I'll cruise immediately after it on 3g Tren, no test and 50iu of slin per meal :whistling:


This is all gold dust info, what's your protocol look like mate, pen at the ready 

PMSL


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> This is all gold dust info, what's your protocol look like mate, pen at the ready
> 
> PMSL


 :lol:

3g of Tren in 1 shot using a green 21g needle, the bigger the needle the bigger you get (that's science).

50iu slin will be with a no carb meal to induce a coma because as we all know you grow when you rest and what better rest is there than a coma 

I should charge for this!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Looking a bit skinny in those photos weren't you? :lol:
> 
> Yeah, should hopefully be able to start them at the weekend so I can give it a couple of days to build up before I hit the squats again next Monday  Seen a lot of people complain about getting watery bloat from Dbol, hopefully that doesn't happen. If it does would an AI help?


Bàstard, straight for the jugular :lol:

Those that moan about watery mess off dbol have a crap diet. King of Orals lol

But yeah, an AI would help - but not an excuse to eat poorly 

You'll grow we'll off them with our diet mate :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm, we'll see :lol:


Dont let it headf*ck you mate, i look like sh1t myself but ive gone past caring how much i weigh i just want to look lean with low BF no matter what weight i am then thats a good base to build on


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> 3g of Tren in 1 shot using a green 21g needle, the bigger the needle the bigger you get (that's science).
> 
> 50iu slin will be with a no carb meal to induce a coma because as we all know you grow when you rest and what better rest is there than a coma
> 
> I should charge for this!


Appreciate this mate, I heard the Tren is best shot down the japs eye....... Is that bro science or something the pro's do?

Got the slin ready for my fasted days, makes sense just to sleep through not eating doesn't it?

Hope that old twàt @luther1 isn't reading this, I'll out grow him easily!!

Cheers :beer:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Dont let it headf*ck you mate, i look like sh1t myself but ive gone past caring how much i weigh i just want to look lean with low BF no matter what weight i am then thats a good base to build on


I think Ben is in fear that ONE day I'll look better :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Appreciate this mate, I heard the Tren is best shot down the japs eye....... Is that bro science or something the pro's do?
> 
> Got the slin ready for my fasted days, makes sense just to sleep through not eating doesn't it?
> 
> Hope that old twàt @luther1 isn't reading this, I'll out grow him easily!!
> 
> Cheers :beer:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


That is correct mate and it doesn't sting at all when you do it so don't worry its not bro science its definitely what us pro's do.

Exactly right mate, you'll be in the deepest sleep ever and literally wake up tonk, its what Phil Heath did to win his first Olympia.

Don't forget to get a few 100ius of Hyge and drink it with your protein, it makes the shake a bit pricey but its worth it, plus you get a massvie tongue which the ladies will appreciate (or men in your case, I believe the term is rimming?)

Finally, if your c0ck is getting too big from all the growth and Tren don't forget to throw some Test in there to make it shrink.

You're more than welcome mate, you will be massive in no time :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Bàstard, straight for the jugular :lol:
> 
> Those that moan about watery mess off dbol have a crap diet. King of Orals lol
> 
> But yeah, an AI would help - but not an excuse to eat poorly
> 
> You'll grow we'll off them with our diet mate :beer:


 :lol: You left yourself open for that one :lol:

Hmmm, I just don't want to blow up like a balloon then shrink just as fast afterwards. Would 1 arimidex E3D be enough ya reckon?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Appreciate this mate, I heard the Tren is best shot down the japs eye....... Is that bro science or something the pro's do?
> 
> Got the slin ready for my fasted days, makes sense just to sleep through not eating doesn't it?
> 
> Hope that old twàt @luther1 isn't reading this, I'll out grow him easily!!
> 
> Cheers :beer:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I'm a maverick,we all know that,i have a miniscule funnel and pour my gear into my tear ducts,gives me 3d eyeballs


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That is correct mate and it doesn't sting at all when you do it so don't worry its not bro science its definitely what us pro's do.
> 
> Exactly right mate, you'll be in the deepest sleep ever and literally wake up tonk, its what Phil Heath did to win his first Olympia.
> 
> Don't forget to get a few 100ius of Hyge and drink it with your protein, it makes the shake a bit pricey but its worth it, plus you get a massvie tongue which the ladies will appreciate (or men in your case, I believe the term is rimming?)
> 
> Finally, if your c0ck is getting too big from all the growth and Tren don't forget to throw some Test in there to make it shrink.
> 
> You're more than welcome mate, you will be massive in no time :thumb:


Brilliant.

I can do all that mate, no probs!

Just one more thing, because someone said , may have been @jon-kent. If you put one of those metal balls in your shakers your arms grow an inch overnight..... What do you think?

That plus the whey and GH mix, could be something amazing were on to!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :lol: You left yourself open for that one :lol:
> 
> Hmmm, I just don't want to blow up like a balloon then shrink just as fast afterwards. Would 1 arimidex E3D be enough ya reckon?


Suppose 

Honestly..... I wouldn't bother with one.

Unless your getting what you consider too watery then yeah bang some in at 0.5mg eod - don't want to go over kill with it


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Suppose
> 
> Honestly..... I wouldn't bother with one.
> 
> Unless your getting what you consider too watery then yeah bang some in at 0.5mg eod - don't want to go over kill with it


Cool, will only bother getting some if I do notice then :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> I can do all that mate, no probs!
> 
> Just one more thing, because someone said , may have been @jon-kent. If you put one of those metal balls in your shakers your arms grow an inch overnight..... What do you think?
> 
> That plus the whey and GH mix, could be something amazing were on to!!
> 
> :lol:


 @jon-kent is trying to feed you wrong information, you should probably call him jon-****.

The only thing you should put in your shakes is drugs, the only time you put a metal ball into your shakes.......is when they are full of drugs.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Learnt more in the last 2 pages than the rest of the entire journal. Cheers @Chelsea you really are a one man fountain of knowledge, who should I send the cheque to?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> @jon-kent is trying to feed you wrong information, you should probably call him jon-****.
> 
> The only thing you should put in your shakes is drugs, the only time you put a metal ball into your shakes.......is when they are full of drugs.


Shakers are for poofs, I heard the pros take their protein shakes as an enema, straight in to the guts. Means you can absorb more than 25g in one sitting, fact.


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Learnt more in the last 2 pages than the rest of the entire journal. Cheers @Chelsea you really are a one man fountain of knowledge, who should I send the cheque to?


Thanks mate, i'll PM you the address. British bodybuilding is about to take off!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> @jon-kent is trying to feed you wrong information, you should probably call him jon-****.
> 
> The only thing you should put in your shakes is drugs, the only time you put a metal ball into your shakes.......is when they are full of drugs.


Agreed, the Rolf Harris wannabe knows nothing! @jon-kent aka Jon ****!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Cool, will only bother getting some if I do notice then :thumb:


That's the spirit 

Now eat!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit
> 
> Now eat!


Just tucking into the second of my sarnies now, then on to 2 pints of milk, a kitkat chunky pb and a pack of purebeef. This eating is feckin hard work!


----------



## TELBOR

Dragged my sorry a55 back to the office - only as my muscle food order is due here and its jsut arrived :beer:

Just had some chicken with houmous, didn't pack any but i'd gone through the Tuna lol

Was very nice 

Bloody starving though, so i'll bang a shake down me with some PB to curb cravings as a rep has rolled up with Vanilla and Raspberry Doughnuts with some Dairy Chocolate fingers lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Just tucking into the second of my sarnies now, then on to 2 pints of milk, a kitkat chunky pb and a pack of purebeef. This eating is feckin hard work!


Mate I love eating, when I was like you I was was in a job where we had a team meeting once a week with all day buffets...... NONE STOP EATING! lol

Used to get some funny looks lol


----------



## jon-kent

Couple of ****s lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Couple of ****s lol


Yeah @Ginger Ben & @luther1 are a right pair mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah @Ginger Ben & @luther1 are a right pair mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Ah... the GIF power is strong in this one 

Let me see if I can do one.....

I can't :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ah... the GIF power is strong in this one
> 
> Let me see if I can do one.....
> 
> I can't :lol:


Could teach you but then you'd know as much as me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Could teach you but then you'd know as much as me :lol:


I'll crack it!

Just you wait


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll crack it!
> 
> Just you wait


Hours of fun to be had :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking good in those pics @R0BLET :thumb:

Been a bit quiet on here myself the last few days. What with being stupid busy at work and hayfever absolutely kicking the fvck out of me, i've not been in the frame of mind for anything other than dossing on my sofa when i get home and watching Sopranos

Keep up the good work though, just think what you'd look like assisted, just saying:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good in those pics @R0BLET :thumb:
> 
> Been a bit quiet on here myself the last few days. What with being stupid busy at work and hayfever absolutely kicking the fvck out of me, i've not been in the frame of mind for anything other than dossing on my sofa when i get home and watching Sopranos
> 
> Keep up the good work though, just think what you'd look like assisted, just saying:whistling:


Thanks mate 

Pmsl. MTFU!! I know what you mean mate, eye drops, anti histamines and shít taken each morning here 

Are you self employed mate, can't remember if you said. If you are, busy is good...... If not, take it easy!! Lol

Hahaha, dark side is calling mate. Defo calling


----------



## TELBOR

8pm, crawling into bed 

Rest and Grow...... :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Pmsl. MTFU!! I know what you mean mate, eye drops, anti histamines and shít taken each morning here
> 
> Are you self employed mate, can't remember if you said. If you are, busy is good...... If not, take it easy!! Lol
> 
> Hahaha, dark side is calling mate. Defo calling


I wake up with crusty eyes every morning,hay fever is fcuking awful,makes you feel like doing nothing,not even talking


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I wake up with crusty eyes every morning,hay fever is fcuking awful,makes you feel like doing nothing,not even talking


Pmsl.

Yep, at 5am I had some lovely crusty eyes 

MORNING ALL!!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning monkey, how's it going today?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning monkey, how's it going today?


All good thanks mate, asleep before 9pm last night and up at 5am.

ZMA induced coma 

Back is in bits from yesterday's session so that's good and chest has just been repped to bits lol


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session;

Chest

DB Flys and Presses to warm up.

Flat Bench

15x60kg

12x80kg

8x90kg

12x60kg

Incline Chest Press

15x40kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

12x40kg

This is that machine;



Pec Fly Machine

15x40kg

15x60kg

12x80kg

10x90kg

Decline Bench

12x60kg

10x80kg

22x40kg to burn out

DB Flys

15x7.5kg

12x10kg

8x15kg

EZ Bar Skull Crushers superset Close Grip press

12x10kg

12x20kg

10x25kg

Incline Chest Press Machine to finish chest off! Stayed at 45kg

Rope Pull Downs to fry triceps off 

I'll never be a great presser, but I feel it so I'm happy.

Back is ruined from yesterday , happy days :beer:

Today's chicken;



Steak for dinner tonight 

Last day at work tomorrow as at Alton Towers Friday :beer:

Then a wedding reception Saturday, that'll be my cheat lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great session again mate, like the way you put a few extra plates on the machine before taking the photo though - nice touch :lol:

Jelly of Alton Towers, really want to go this summer but can't bare it when it's packed so need to wait for schools to go back in September!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Great session again mate, like the way you put a few extra plates on the machine before taking the photo though - nice touch :lol:
> 
> Jelly of Alton Towers, really want to go this summer but can't bare it when it's packed so need to wait for schools to go back in September!


Thanks mate 

Lol, added 2x5kg plates on that ya cheeky feck :lol:

Haha, we can't wait!! Should be steady on Friday I reckon, Tea Cups all the way


----------



## TELBOR

Was passing the house so thought it would be rude not to pop in and have 300ml egg whites and a little whey 

Also, nabbed 250g of TPW banana whey off my dad this morning - it was hi s freebie so I class it as mine :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Was passing the house so thought it would be rude not to pop in and have 300ml egg whites and a little whey
> 
> Also, nabbed 250g of TPW banana whey off my dad this morning - it was hi s freebie so I class it as mine :lol:


did you take back his xmas present too?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> did you take back his xmas present too?


Pmsl. Don't do presents on bdays and Xmas mate  I would if I could lol

Just off to meet mrs for lunch, I'll be full today lol


----------



## TELBOR

Because I can.....



8oz rump


----------



## Richie186

Food porn!! Looks good mate.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Because I can.....
> 
> View attachment 127535
> 
> 
> 8oz rump


Slag, i just had chicken and sweetcorn soup :no:


----------



## TELBOR

Was spot on, bonus was mrs had one too..... She only eat half 

Nom nom nom !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You'll look flabulous in no time mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll look flabulous in no time mate :lol:


Don't get jelly


----------



## TELBOR

300g chicken, 150g spud had at 4pm.

Chicken was hard work lol

Cardio in 30 mins


----------



## biglbs

I have a roast todayRib o beef ,just sayin


----------



## B4PJS

Got myself protein pasta quorn Bolognese for dinner


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Got myself protein pasta quorn Bolognese for dinner


Quorn......thought you were bulking?! You need beef young man


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Quorn......thought you were bulking?! You need beef young man


It's in the daily macro allowance. Wife is vegetarian and we don't have time to cook separately during the week, and quorn mince aint too bad once you get used to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> It's in the daily macro allowance. Wife is vegetarian and we don't have time to cook separately during the week, and quorn mince aint too bad once you get used to it


Make her cook two meals at the same time, she's the one being difficult :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Make her cook two meals at the same time, she's the one being difficult :lol:


You can be the one to pass the news on to her :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Got myself protein pasta quorn Bolognese for dinner


Bloody quorn in this journal! I'm the carnivore king :lol:

@Milky ban him please


----------



## TELBOR

Cardio done.

30 mins incline walking, 215 cals.

15 mins on bike.

Home, bath soak and waiting for mrs to finish work then steak again lol

Just watching Murray possibly cock up :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Bloody quorn in this journal! I'm the carnivore king :lol:
> 
> @Milky ban him please


Don;t worry, will be following my workout with some purebeef to balance the karma!


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> It's in the daily macro allowance. Wife is vegetarian and we don't have time to cook separately during the week, and quorn mince aint too bad once you get used to it


Get a new wife! :cool2:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Don;t worry, will be following my workout with some purebeef to balance the karma!


Hmmm, I'm not convinced !!

:lol:


----------



## B4PJS

biglbs said:


> Get a new wife! :cool2:


But I love this one!!! :wub:


----------



## Milky

B4PJS said:


> Got myself protein pasta quorn Bolognese for dinner


I have to say l am disgusted and outraged by this post and have posted it in the MOD lounge for perusal .


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Get a new wife! :cool2:


Good shout, rep owed :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I have to say l am disgusted and outraged by this post and have posted it in the MOD lounge for perusal .


Please let me know the outcome mate. Massive concern if I'm honest.


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> I have to say l am disgusted and outraged by this post and have posted it in the MOD lounge for perusal .


 :lol: Think I might be getting some funny looks from my fellow commuters as I am sat here laughing my head off!

Todays forecast cloudy with a chance of banhammer??


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> But I love this one!!! :wub:


Get a servant then and shag the pair of them,whilst the servant is cooking you BEEF! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Think I might be getting some funny looks from my fellow commuters as I am sat here laughing my head off!
> 
> Todays forecast cloudy with a chance of banhammer??


Funny.... 

Deadly serious mate, deadly.

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I have to say l am disgusted and outraged by this post and have posted it in the MOD lounge for perusal .


:ban:NO QUESTION IMO:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Get a servant then and shag the pair of them,whilst the servant is cooking you BEEF! :thumb:


Is that how you roll mate? :lol:


----------



## Milky

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Think I might be getting some funny looks from my fellow commuters as I am sat here laughing my head off!
> 
> Todays forecast cloudy with a chance of banhammer??


Its not cloudy mate, where your stood its pi*sing it down !


----------



## B4PJS

[email protected], the lot of you! Gonna go and sulk now :crying:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Is that how you roll mate? :lol:


Well of course but my Mrs cooks beef whilst I shag the housemaid! :thumb :Then both of them after food,at weekends we don't have the carbs,how do you think I lost this weight????


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> [email protected], the lot of you! Gonna go and sulk now :crying:


Do it in the train toilets mate, less embarrassing


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Well of course but my Mrs cooks beef whilst I shag the housemaid! :thumb :Then both of them after food,at weekends we don't have the carbs,how do you think I lost this weight????


I thought it was DNP mate :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I thought it was DNP mate :lol:


You know my thoughts on that fookin poison,cheeky s0d!


----------



## TELBOR

Off to bed soon, late one as mrs was working late.

Food has been pretty darn good today, 2xChicken Breasts, 2xRumps, 1l of egg whites, 150g whey, 50g Flapjack, 50g PB, Nuts, Bananas, 50g Oats, 200g Jacket, Veggies and the cheese with the baguette lol

Arms at 6.30. Short and sweet session hopefully, office for 8.30


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Just pulled up at zee gym, blasting the arms 

Was thinking about legs but didn't think I would be wise with walking around Alton towers tomorrow pmsl

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 200ml skimmed milk and a drizzle of honey

Pre workout - 30g TPW Raze

Have fun!! :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for reps buddy ,have a great day..


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Thanks for reps buddy ,have a great day..


You too mate


----------



## TELBOR

Arms

Preacher EZ Bar Wide Grip Curls

15x10kg

12x20kg

8x30kg

20x10kg

EZ Bar Skull Crushers Superset with Close Grip Press

15x10kg

12x20kg

10x25kg

Barbell Reverse Close Grip Curls

15x10kg

15x15kg

15x20kg

Incline DB Curls

15x10kg

10x15kg

5x20kg

10x10kg

Close Grip Smiths Press

10x40kg

8x60kg

12x40kg

V Bar Curls - Bottom pulley

12x20kg

12x30kg

12x40kg

Rope Pull Downs

12x20kg

12x30kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

15x20kg

Then preacher curl machine to blast them off [email protected] 

What is REALLY REALLY making me laugh at the new place is these 3 blokes.

Since Saturday I've seen them each morning.

Saturday - Oly Bar Bench Pressing

Tuesday - Same again

Wednesday - DB Bench Pressing

Today - Back to Oly bar 

Not a single chest between them, 2 fatties pressing 60kg max and a skinny one doing 80kg...... Mental!!


----------



## TELBOR

@Chelsea











SHE'S HIRED


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> View attachment 127700
> 
> 
> View attachment 127701
> 
> 
> View attachment 127702
> 
> 
> View attachment 127703
> 
> 
> View attachment 127704
> 
> 
> SHE'S HIRED


Shes the fittest ever candidate on that show hope she wins


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Shes the fittest ever candidate on that show hope she wins


Nah, if she wins she won't get her snatch out lol

2nd place, guaranteed to be in Nuts, then Television X before we know it


----------



## TELBOR

Double Post!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> View attachment 127700
> 
> 
> View attachment 127701
> 
> 
> View attachment 127702
> 
> 
> View attachment 127703
> 
> 
> View attachment 127704
> 
> 
> SHE'S HIRED





R0BLET said:


> Nah, if she wins she won't get her snatch out lol
> 
> 2nd place, guaranteed to be in Nuts, then Television X before we know it


Ahhhhh this has made my morning!! (morning wood)

If she does come 2nd and isn't in nuts or on Television X then im coming for you ROBLET!!

Cracking tits, are they real do we know? They look real


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Nah, if she wins she won't get her snatch out lol
> 
> 2nd place, guaranteed to be in Nuts, then Television X before we know it


sh!t never thought about it like that, 3rd would be even better then :thumb:

ftr i think its between her and neil


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ahhhhh this has made my morning!! (morning wood)
> 
> If she does come 2nd and isn't in nuts or on Television X then im coming for you ROBLET!!
> 
> Cracking tits, are they real do we know? They look real


PMSl. i'm staying at my desk for 10 mins 

I think they are fake, perfect though :beer:

Would you believe she's had a kid too? Cracking body!!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> sh!t never thought about it like that, 3rd would be even better then :thumb:
> 
> ftr i think its between her and neil


I think your right mate, others have made too many mistakes!

That Jordan mad a right cock up last night. He'll get torn a new bum hole in those interviews!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I think your right mate, others have made too many mistakes!
> 
> That Jordan mad a right cock up last night. He'll get torn a new bum hole in those interviews!


he royally fvcked up the dwarf


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> he royally fvcked up the dwarf


Bad idea too by the sound of it.

Neil has a good idea and that can be quite lucrative.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dirty, dirty slag lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty, dirty slag lol


But you would..... wouldn't you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSl. *i'm staying at my desk for 10 mins*
> 
> I think they are fake, perfect though :beer:
> 
> Would you believe she's had a kid too? Cracking body!!


That'll be a first!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Bad idea too by the sound of it.
> 
> Neil has a good idea and that can be quite lucrative.


I only heard him say summin about estate agents not sure what his idea is completely


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That'll be a first!


LOL. I will sit here till my TPW order arrives then fcuk off out for the afternoon


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I only heard him say summin about estate agents not sure what his idea is completely


Basically an online estate agency, vendor puts pics and house data on line, price generated - zoopla helps give a rough one. People view online, view property, house sells, web site takes sellers fee.

Far cheaper to do than a standard agent, saves vendor potentially a couple of £k!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> LOL. I will sit here till my TPW order arrives then fcuk off out for the afternoon


What you ordered and how much has it set you back :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> But you would..... wouldn't you


Twice


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Basically an online estate agency, vendor puts pics and house data on line, price generated - zoopla helps give a rough one. People view online, view property, house sells, web site takes sellers fee.
> 
> Far cheaper to do than a standard agent, saves vendor potentially a couple of £k!


like rightmove.co.uk?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSl. i'm staying at my desk for 10 mins
> 
> I think they are fake, perfect though :beer:
> 
> Would you believe she's had a kid too? Cracking body!!


She has a kid? That's mental you would never know!



R0BLET said:


> I think your right mate, others have made too many mistakes!
> 
> That Jordan mad a right cock up last night. He'll get torn a new bum hole in those interviews!


100% Jordan is a royal pr**k I hate him plus you're right he proper fcked up last night, cant wait for the interviews its the best bit, bring on Claude!!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> like rightmove.co.uk?


No, rightmove is just there for high street agents to list their stock etc.

Its like Move&Save.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> She has a kid? That's mental you would never know!
> 
> 100% Jordan is a royal pr**k I hate him plus you're right he proper fcked up last night, cant wait for the interviews its the best bit, bring on Claude!!


Must have popped it out young, Leah does my head in! Such a waste of another fit bird when she opens that mouth 

Claude is going to make him cry, that guy is a legend. Scares the fcuk out of anyone just by looking at them lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What you ordered and how much has it set you back :whistling:


3kg Whey

Glutamine

HMB

Creapure

Cost.... Shipping.

Mate I whore my personal ref code out so i get quite a few of the £5 credits adding up each month lol

@Ginger Ben will tell you as I ping him a screen shot each time I get one lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Must have popped it out young, Leah does my head in! Such a waste of another fit bird when she opens that mouth
> 
> Claude is going to make him cry, that guy is a legend. Scares the fcuk out of anyone just by looking at them lol


Ive hated Leah ever since that task in Dubai where she didnt give a f*ck if she lost, i would though


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSl. i'm staying at my desk for 10 mins
> 
> I think they are fake, perfect though :beer:
> 
> Would you believe she's had a kid too? Cracking body!!





R0BLET said:


> I think your right mate, others have made too many mistakes!
> 
> That Jordan mad a right cock up last night. He'll get torn a new bum hole in those interviews!





R0BLET said:


> Must have popped it out young, Leah does my head in! Such a waste of another fit bird when she opens that mouth
> 
> Claude is going to make him cry, that guy is a legend. Scares the fcuk out of anyone just by looking at them lol


Yea Leah is like a splinter, wooden and fcks you off! Did you see the preview though? Claude actually terminated one of the interviews?!!?!? I reckon its Jordan because of his 2 other partners.

Imagine being Claude's wife, cheating on him and him interviewing you about where you've been that night.....who wouldn't crack under that pressure, he is like and English Jack Bauer!!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive hated Leah ever since that task in Dubai where she didnt give a f*ck if she lost, i would though


I wouldn't, i'm thinking a proper sack of spuds lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea Leah is like a splinter, wooden and fcks you off! Did you see the preview though? Claude actually terminated one of the interviews?!!?!? I reckon its Jordan because of his 2 other partners.
> 
> Imagine being Claude's wife, cheating on him and him interviewing you about where you've been that night.....who wouldn't crack under that pressure, he is like and English Jack Bauer!!


Yeah he said "Your a parasite!" Gotta be Jordan or Leah.

PMSL. Imagine his kids growing up "WHO THE FCUK LEFT THESE SKID MARKS IN THE TOILET!"


----------



## TELBOR

Yeah i'm blowing smoke up my own rectum today, i'm quite happy with my progress since hitting the iron.



2 Years and 4 months, couple of years more and I think i'll have some mature muscle mass to be proud of 

99.9% certain I'll do a 6 week short ester blast this side of xmas.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah i'm blowing smoke up my own rectum today, i'm quite happy with my progress since hitting the iron.
> 
> View attachment 127721
> 
> 
> 2 Years and 4 months, couple of years more and I think i'll have some mature muscle mass to be proud of
> 
> 99.9% certain I'll do a 6 week short ester blast this side of xmas.


Nice little buldge  gotta love grey jogging bottoms haha. My mrs is always saying she can see the outline of my johnson :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Nice little buldge  gotta love grey jogging bottoms haha. My mrs is always saying she can see the outline of my johnson :lol:


LOL.

I don't get why it does that.... my boxers are tight as fook and I have no testicles. I think its the way they are made mate lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah i'm blowing smoke up my own rectum today, i'm quite happy with my progress since hitting the iron.
> 
> View attachment 127721
> 
> 
> 2 Years and 4 months, couple of years more and I think i'll have some mature muscle mass to be proud of
> 
> 99.9% certain I'll do a 6 week short ester blast this side of xmas.


you look like @Sambuca in that first pic,theres hope for that cnut yet then


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> you look like @Sambuca in that first pic,theres hope for that cnut yet then


LOL.

You know what, I'm quite keen to see ***** smash the food and gear in and rebound MASSIVELY!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good transition from the physique of 12 year old boy to a 16 year old boy, nicely done sir :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good transition from the physique of 12 year old boy to a 16 year old boy, nicely done sir :beer:


Why thank you sir! :lol:

I sometimes envy these young pups at the gym at 16/17 years old thinking they so lucky to have started at such a young age.

Defo wish i'd started earlier lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> LOL.
> 
> I don't get why it does that.... my boxers are tight as fook and I have no testicles. I think its the way they are made mate lol


You have no testicles ???? Did you not have big enough flaps for the doctors to make them as well as a cock haha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You have no testicles ???? Did you not have big enough flaps for the doctors to make them as well as a cock haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you sir! :lol:
> 
> I sometimes envy these young pups at the gym at 16/17 years old thinking they so lucky to have started at such a young age.
> 
> Defo wish i'd started earlier lol


I did mate, ordered my Bertil Fox training guides and used to do 2 hours a day of weights at home with my dads home gym. I knew exactly what I was doing then too.... :whistling:

Then discovered booze and birds so laughed it off until I was 20 when I got hench at Uni to lay birds, that worked well then stopped for a few more years (well about 12) and have been doing it consistently now for 3-4 years. Still look gash though :huh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I did mate, ordered my Bertil Fox training guides and used to do 2 hours a day of weights at home with my dads home gym. I knew exactly what I was doing then too.... :whistling:
> 
> Then discovered booze and birds so laughed it off until I was 20 when I got hench at Uni to lay birds, that worked well then stopped for a few more years (well about 12) and have been doing it consistently now for 3-4 years. Still look gash though :huh:


Lay birds? who you kidding lol

Yeah but I think given the cumulative time you have been lifting it shows in your mass mate.

Defo don't look gash, apart from that AVI. Does you ZERO justice mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lay birds? who you kidding lol
> 
> Yeah but I think given the cumulative time you have been lifting it shows in your mass mate.
> 
> Defo don't look gash, apart from that AVI. Does you ZERO justice mate.


Thanks mate, got some decent mass in places but really need to make some big developments now. Wish I could afford a coach as that would make a massive difference I reckon. Might be something to do next year once got more cash as the fees are ok, its the gear, supps, food etc that makes it really expensive

Avi is sh1t tbf but you try getting it changed.....oh you did :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, got some decent mass in places but really need to make some big developments now. Wish I could afford a coach as that would make a massive difference I reckon. Might be something to do next year once got more cash as the fees are ok, its the gear, supps, food etc that makes it really expensive
> 
> Avi is sh1t tbf but you try getting it changed.....oh you did :lol:


I think the problem with a coach, for me anyway, would be justifying the cost. Firstly they have a fee, secondly they give you a list of supplements, thirdly the gear and meds will cost a fortune and lastly...... i can't 100% commit lol

PMSL. NOAVI's, NOBANNERS


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I think the problem with a coach, for me anyway, would be justifying the cost. Firstly they have a fee, secondly they give you a list of supplements, thirdly the gear and meds will cost a fortune and lastly...... i can't 100% commit lol
> 
> PMSL. NOAVI's, NOBANNERS


Still got your AVI you daft cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Still got your AVI you daft cvnt


LOL. I meant yours, may as well be NOAVI seen as you look gash


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL. I meant yours, may as well be NOAVI seen as you look gash


Oh pmsl, cvnt! I thought you'd resigned :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh pmsl, cvnt! I thought you'd resigned :lol:


You wish!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You wish!


Only if I can have your points!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I think the problem with a coach, for me anyway, would be justifying the cost. Firstly they have a fee, secondly they give you a list of supplements, thirdly the gear and meds will cost a fortune and lastly...... i can't 100% commit lol
> 
> PMSL. NOAVI's, okI'mNOBANNERS  [/QUOTen]
> 
> con didn't give me a list of anything i didn't already have tbf,i was going on cycle anyway,so that didn't matter,so in essence its their fees. however,if i can get to my desired weight and bf with con it may save me months of conjecture. discipline is my problem,i haven't worked for anyone since my teens,so thats the hard part for me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Only if I can have your points!


Never!!!

Bloody DPD best hurray up, i'm sat waiting for it.

Soon as it here i'm off! Then going to see a customers 10 miles away, butter him up with some biscuits - easily bribed :lol:

Then go and smash some cardio in BOOOOOOOM MUTHA FCUKERS ! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That's good then mate. What supps have you got then?
> 
> I suppose if you are already geared up to do a cycle then yes, its not too bad. For me if i said "15st please" it'd be a few hundred £ on gear!
> 
> I hope it works for you mate as for what ever reason last year you was eating well etc and you wasn't happy.
> 
> Any pics to see? text me if you want and i'll pop them up as usual


----------



## B4PJS

Got any after pics? ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Got any after pics? ;-)


Yeah sorry, i'll pop em up 

What a lesbian you are


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> apart from creatine andbcaa intra workout Rob then none. i am on a bit of a cut for the first three weeks so maybe things will change after. gear was roughly 400 quid for the 12 weeks. might rustle up a pic later


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Glutamine?
> 
> Defo take a pic, i fancy a [email protected] later on mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

@luther1 £400 worth? must be a lovely looking cycle....what u running?


----------



## JANIKvonD

& will u 2 spastics learn to quote each other rite...looks like you're slavering away to yourselfs


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> @luther1 £400 worth? must be a lovely looking cycle....what u running?


100ml Balsamic

200ml EVOO

1000ml Bertoli


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> & will u 2 spastics learn to quote each other rite...looks like you're slavering away to yourselfs


LOL, it because Grandad does it wrong first off! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 100ml Balsamic
> 
> 200ml EVOO
> 
> 1000ml Bertoli


haha, the balsamic must be the pre WO


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, the balsamic must be the pre WO


He sucks it up his ring piece mate :lol:


----------



## luther1

JANIKvonD said:


> @luther1 £400 worth? must be a lovely looking cycle....what u running?


750test 300 tren e,both isis, and 300 ap mast. ap adex too


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> 750test 300 tren e,both isis, and 300 ap mast. ap adex too


whats isis & ap ? im a bit of a noob 

2vials of TNTMAST400 woulda done the same job i recon for about 1/3 of the price :rolleye:

when u starting bud?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> whats isis & ap ? im a bit of a noob
> 
> 2vials of TNTMAST400 woulda done the same job i recon for about 1/3 of the price :rolleye:
> 
> when u starting bud?


Brands, ISIS and Alpha Pharma 

He's started mate. Doesn't train though :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Brands, ISIS and Alpha Pharma
> 
> He's started mate. Doesn't train though :lol:


at least he's on the gear.....you do neither :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> at least he's on the gear.....you do neither :lol:


Who needs gear :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> at least he's on the gear.....you do neither :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Is that @Breda slapping a woman?

:lol:

Where is that cnut anyway, might text him actually.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


>


haha, she looks like she's coming back at the end to do some damage to that cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

Arrived!!  :lol:

Pack up and fook off


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just had sweet potato chips with thyme,chilli and black pepper on with EVOO and tandoori style chicken breast, made homemade garlic mayo aswell, 1 of the best tasting meals ive had in a while :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> 750test 300 tren e,both isis, and 300 ap mast. ap adex too


is it bunk gear again then


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just had sweet potato chips with thyme,chilli and black pepper on with EVOO and tandoori style chicken breast, made homemade garlic mayo aswell, 1 of the best tasting meals ive had in a while :thumb:


Mate that sounds amazing.

Far better than your craving!

:beer:


----------



## Sambuca

I'm so stuffed


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I'm so stuffed


Yeah stuffed with cocks from the lady boys :lol:

25 degrees here ***** :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

Nice! Going for a late night swim and beers :-D

Good sunbathing weather? I'm like a pool of sweat walking round here


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Nice! Going for a late night swim and beers :-D
> 
> Good sunbathing weather? I'm like a pool of sweat walking round here


You sod lol

Sounds perfect mate!!

Yeah it's going to be a hot one this weekend :beer:

Pmsl that'll be the carbs


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> You sod lol
> 
> Sounds perfect mate!!
> 
> Yeah it's going to be a hot one this weekend :beer:
> 
> Pmsl that'll be the carbs


Nce get your tan topped up.

My stomach is like a beachball haha the breakfast at this first hotel is insane. I have 2 waffles, 2 doughnuts, 2 croissants , Thai spicy chicken, pineapple and other fresh fruit, bacon, egg, toast, cereals with choc milk. Omg ill take my phone n get pics tomoz lol. I have gone insane .

Carb overload. I'm eating loads of bread and chocolate as snacks all day and Thai Pepsi which tastes like cola bottles. Thai red bull is like syrup as well. Choc milk before bed lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Nce get your tan topped up.
> 
> My stomach is like a beachball haha the breakfast at this first hotel is insane. I have 2 waffles, 2 doughnuts, 2 croissants , Thai spicy chicken, pineapple and other fresh fruit, bacon, egg, toast, cereals with choc milk. Omg ill take my phone n get pics tomoz lol. I have gone insane .
> 
> Carb overload. I'm eating loads of bread and chocolate as snacks all day and Thai Pepsi which tastes like cola bottles. Thai red bull is like syrup as well. Choc milk before bed lol


You bàstard!! Lol

Sounds like your having a wicked time mate. Well deserved rest.

If you have any pics of the mrs in her bikini me and @liam0810 wouldn't mind seeing them  :beer: :ban: :wub: :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> You bàstard!! Lol
> 
> Sounds like your having a wicked time mate. Well deserved rest.
> 
> If you have any pics of the mrs in her bikini me and @liam0810 wouldn't mind seeing them  :beer: :ban: :wub: :lol:


 I have a pic of me in my bay watch shorts at the pool will that do? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I have a pic of me in my bay watch shorts at the pool will that do? Lol


Suppose..... :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvck me, it's like a mother's meeting in here!!

Away for a couple of days and i have a 20,000 word essay to catch up on! Haven't you fvckers got nothing better to do?! 

Fvcking northern monkeys:devil2:

I daren't go in @Ginger Ben's, god knows how big his is now (oh er)!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me, it's like a mother's meeting in here!!
> 
> Away for a couple of days and i have a 20,000 word essay to catch up on! Haven't you fvckers got nothing better to do?!
> 
> Fvcking northern monkeys:devil2:
> 
> I daren't go in @Ginger Ben's, god knows how big his is now (oh er)!


Pmsl, were northern mate.

Finished out shifts down the pit, go to the pub, slap out birds about a little and come on here :lol:

@Ginger Ben died on Wednesday bro, aids off his dog or something 

Anyway! Get out with your sexy body :wub:

Mini morning session done - full body.

Machines only.

Shoulder Press

Chest Press

Close Grip Rows

Calf Raises

Leg Press

Bicep Curls

Seated Dips

Done! 35 mins max.

Just had;

100g oats

200ml Skimmed Milk

70g Choc Coconut Whey

HMB

Creapure

Glutamine

3 pancakes

:lol:

Off to Alton Towers now!!

Whoop whoop!! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good day mate, don't get upset if they won't let you on the bigger rides :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:



> Have a good day mate, don't get upset if they won't let you on the bigger rides :lol:


I won't :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I won't :lol:


Oh and picsofyourmrsinawettshirtafterridingthelogflumeornovisittoaltontowers


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> I have a pic of me in my bay watch shorts at the pool will that do? Lol


yep get them up!

You loving it then mate? Will have to pick your brains when you're back?

You seen any ping pong shows yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Ended up buying fastracks seen as its rammed and the kiosks at entry were fooked at opening time lol

Queuing old fashioned way for nemesis as we speak 

The new one Smiler has broken down 3 times already today pmsl

We've got fastracks for that between 4 & 5....... Bet it's broke again!!

Nice and hot though so topping tan up 

Food after here, can't guarantee it being that 'clean' :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> yep get them up!
> 
> You loving it then mate? Will have to pick your brains when you're back?
> 
> You seen any ping pong shows yet?


Tbh Bangkok is mental. Thailand is nowhere near as cheap as it was made out to be. Currency is worth half compared to last time Missus was here. Bottle of beer in bar about 2.20.

Wish will all the best for tomorrow for me <3

It is awesome here


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Tbh Bangkok is mental. Thailand is nowhere near as cheap as it was made out to be. Currency is worth half compared to last time Missus was here. Bottle of beer in bar about 2.20.
> 
> Wish will all the best for tomorrow for me <3
> 
> It is awesome here


And the pics of the mrs.......

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Still at AT lol.

Got on everything we wanted to, just about to go on Air .

Smiler is pretty frickin' gooooood!

Saw a mate who I've not seen in a couple of years "fùck, you've been hitting the gym!"

Yay!! Made my day :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Home!!

Fooked 

Food today;

Meal 1 - Oats, honey, pancakes and whey...... Then it went down hill!

Meal 2 - McCoy's crisp, Yorkie, Fanta

Meal 3 - Yorkie and Kitkat Chunky

Meal 4 - Bacon Double Cheese Burger with chips, then another portion of chips extra, Sprite 

That's it! A few bottle of waters too.


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Home!!
> 
> Fooked
> 
> Food today;
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats, honey, pancakes and whey...... Then it went down hill!
> 
> Meal 2 - McCoy's crisp, Yorkie, Fanta
> 
> Meal 3 - Yorkie and Kitkat Chunky
> 
> Meal 4 - Bacon Double Cheese Burger with chips, then another portion of chips extra, Sprite
> 
> That's it! A few bottle of waters too.


I don't see a problem with any of that.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I don't see a problem with any of that.


Yeah me neither mate, quite manly chocolate and crisps aren't they


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Yeah me neither mate, quite manly chocolate and crisps aren't they


I wouldn't say " manly " mate, more like fu*king AWESOME !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I wouldn't say " manly " mate, more like fu*king AWESOME !


Pmsl. You craving mate?

I have the guilt kicking in lol

Fooking cream crackered now, so shower, bed, mrs needs some loving lol then sleep :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've had millionaires shortbread cheesecake with sticky toffee sauce and clotted cream ice cream  winning


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

On route to boulder smashing 

Literally outside for 5 mins And hay fever has gone crazy lol

Looking pretty darn crap this morning. So not happy!!

Extra sets, supersets, drop sets and pain needed.

Have fun you sexy bàstard!


----------



## Sharpy76

Yep, my hayfever has gone into overdrive this morning too.

Dropped the boy off at footy training and I've nipped round to Kwik Fit to get my air con recharged so I don't have to have the ****ing windows open!


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Home!!
> 
> Fooked
> 
> Food today;
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats, honey, pancakes and whey...... Then it went down hill!
> 
> Meal 2 - McCoy's crisp, Yorkie, Fanta
> 
> Meal 3 - Yorkie and Kitkat Chunky
> 
> Meal 4 - Bacon Double Cheese Burger with chips, then another portion of chips extra, Sprite
> 
> That's it! A few bottle of waters too.


Ohhhhh myeeeeeee worrrrd! :laugh: "it went downhill?, wut! On a toboggan methinks....lolol....ah well, as long as you enjoyed it...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Awesome weekend, AT was pretty cool. Smiler is defo the best ride, but good old Nemesis still does the trick 

BBQ yesterday, was well hungry, started cooking and then I wasn't ! So had a triple cheese burger, just one bun lol A steak and 2 chicken breast. Bitterly disappointing effort lol

Pretty much an entire weekend in the garden, Shoulders Saturday AM which wasn't great. Crappy food day before to blame lol

So i just did "heavy" then light supersets and dropsets till I could do no more.

Nearly halfway through the 10 week challenge, can I see any changes..... not really. Would I have seen changes if i'd jumped of some kind of fat burning stack or AAS cycle.... probably, but whats done is done.

So 5 weeks to effectively burn fat and build 0.0001lb of muscle PMSL

Still going to continue with cardio sessions being dropped in at night with the mrs or myself after work.

Back later on today, rows, rows, rows and more rows. No deads. I'll smash rear delts too and give traps a beasting 

Off out with friends for a meal tonight, I'll stick to meat and keep the carbs out as it'll be late lol

Here's a pic from yesterday evening after a weekend of not so clean food - blue filter as i'm a little red and very sore today lol



Not happy, as usual :thumbdown: But I know where I need to attack :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

Food today;

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 200ml Milk, Tea spoon of Honey, 500ml Egg Whites

Snack - 35g Whey, Water, 25g Walnuts

Meal 2 - 200g Jacket Potato, 200g Chicken

Snack - 35g Whey, Water, 25g Walnuts

Meal 4 - 100g Chicken, 50g Rice, Pineapple

Post Workout Shake - 35g Whey, HMB, Creapure, Glutamine

Meal 5 - Meat of some sort 

Bed time Shake - 300ml Egg Whites, 30g PB

Long post, lots to do, ready to SMASH my back in later :beer:

Have fun you sexy mo-fo's!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Back was ruined, nice session!

T Bar Rows

Seated Wide Grips Rows

Lat Pull Downs

DB Shrugs

Seated Close Grip Rows

Bent over EZ Bar Rows

Then a blast on biceps

Done!

Dripping, proper soaked. Loved it :beer:

Post workout shake had, then chicken rice and pineapple meal from @MuscleFood - spot on 

Now off for a meal. Mixed grill in reckon :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Last meal of the day.....

Half Roast Chicken

8 oz Rump

6 oz Gammon

Sausage

I shall sleep well :beer:

Chesticles at 6.30am, if I wake up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Last meal of the day.....
> 
> Half Roast Chicken
> 
> 8 oz Rump
> 
> 6 oz Gammon
> 
> Sausage
> 
> I shall sleep well :beer:
> 
> Chesticles at 6.30am, if I wake up lol


Chips??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chips??


Lol.

Morning mate 

It came with chips, didn't touch them :beer:

Tired chest session just about to commence


----------



## B4PJS

Morning monkey, how's it hanging?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning monkey, how's it hanging?


Bit to the left 

Morning mate, I'm fooked tbh lol

How's the triceps and chesticles after being thrashed!!??


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Bit to the left
> 
> Morning mate, I'm fooked tbh lol
> 
> How's the triceps and chesticles after being thrashed!!??


Feeling pretty dead to be honest. Was just using the light weights, but proper went for it. Massive pump in the biceps though 

How was your chesticle session?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Feeling pretty dead to be honest. Was just using the light weights, but proper went for it. Massive pump in the biceps though
> 
> How was your chesticle session?


I looooooove the pump lol

It was half àrsed at best tbh mate


----------



## TELBOR

Tired is an understatement today,

Must of woke up 10 times last night, most annoying part was bloody hard-ons each time ??!! Wtf :lol:

Anyway, session.

Flat Bench Press

Incline seated Press

Cable Flyes

Tricep Extensions

Seated Chest Press

Closed Grip Raises on plate to wrap up.

Absolutely shocking strength and zero drive.

Bloody hayfever is crap too. Wake up and BOOM! Eyes itching lol

Food wise today

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 200ml Milk

Post Workout - Banana, whey, hmb,Creapure, glutamine, 50g flapjack

Meal 2 - 100g Tuna in table spoon on EVOO

Shake - Whey, husks

Meal 3 - 100g tuna with tea spoon of mayo

Snack - 25g Nuts and Banana

Meal 4 - Diced Turkey with either small portion of rice or spuds

Not much food today, so may grab some beef jerky whilst I'm out lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Low carbing today then fatty boom boom lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Low carbing today then fatty boom boom lol


Yes mate lol

Half assed effort so can't reward myself with carbs !!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I looooooove the pump lol
> 
> *It was half àrsed at best tbh mate *


WHAT.............THE.......................FCK!!!!???


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> WHAT.............THE.......................FCK!!!!???


Lack of sleep my little bundle of joy


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lack of sleep my little bundle of joy


The only reason for lack of sleep should be because:

1. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep in general.

2. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep because you literally feel hotter than the sun and you're sweating like Jimmy Saville in a playpen.

3. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep because you are really fckin annoyed that its messing up your sleep (otherwise known as the vicious Tren sleep circle).

So you on Tren?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> The only reason for lack of sleep should be because:
> 
> 1. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep in general.
> 
> 2. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep because you literally feel hotter than the sun and you're sweating like Jimmy Saville in a playpen.
> 
> 3. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep because you are really fckin annoyed that its messing up your sleep (otherwise known as the vicious Tren sleep circle).
> 
> So you on Tren?


4. @R0BLET got his spiderman jimjams twisted which made him uncomfortable


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> The only reason for lack of sleep should be because:
> 
> 1. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep in general.
> 
> 2. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep because you literally feel hotter than the sun and you're sweating like Jimmy Saville in a playpen.
> 
> 3. You are on Tren and it is messing up your sleep because you are really fckin annoyed that its messing up your sleep (otherwise known as the vicious Tren sleep circle).
> 
> So you on Tren?


I bloody wish!!

Late night, eat a monster mix grill at 10pm (Half Roast Chicken, 8 oz Rump, 6 oz Gammon, Sausage) oh and 6 chicken strips with BBQ sauce for starter lol

Got in too late for me, then up at 5am :angry:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 4. @R0BLET got his spiderman jimjams twisted which made him uncomfortable


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I bloody wish!!
> 
> Late night, eat a monster mix grill at 10pm (Half Roast Chicken, 8 oz Rump, 6 oz Gammon, Sausage) oh and 6 chicken strips with BBQ sauce for starter lol
> 
> Got in too late for me, then up at 5am :angry:


Christ! That's a lot of food mate fair play, I suppose you've had plenty of practice getting that amount of meat down your throat


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Christ! That's a lot of food mate fair play, I suppose you've had plenty of practice getting that amount of meat down your throat


Oh yeah mate, i've mastered deep throating hotdogs 

TBH thinking about it I think I went OTT on the meat yesterday!

All that, plus 2 chicken breast and a steak in the day before that. What a waste being natty :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah mate, i've mastered deep throating hotdogs
> 
> TBH thinking about it I think I went OTT on the meat yesterday!
> 
> All that, plus 2 chicken breast and a steak in the day before that. *What a waste being natty* :lol:


Easily solved mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Easily solved mate
> 
> View attachment 128227


PMSL at that picture!

I WILL!! Soon my child, soon.


----------



## TELBOR

3mins 20..... WTF!

Some serious clowns out there!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

No wonder the cvnt has no muscle mass, pmsl what a nobber


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No wonder the cvnt has no muscle mass, pmsl what a nobber


PMSL

Some priceless stuff on youtube, makes me feel better though


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


>


See, spider man meme's rule


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> 3mins 20..... WTF!
> 
> Some serious clowns out there!!


Sh!t and I thought I was doing it right.... last time I watch you tube


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Finished yesterday off with rice and chicken..... And Bombay potatoes.... And poppadoms....... And a peshwari naan 

No cardio last night, except the horizontal type :lol:

Watched Hansel and Gretal too, wasn't that great tbh.

Broken sleep, but more than night before 

Did an arm blast today, ruined tri's.

Off to Milton Keynes today, food SHOULD be provided they said but I've packed some bits.

Have fun!! :beer:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Finished yesterday off with rice and chicken..... And Bombay potatoes.... And poppadoms....... And a peshwari naan
> 
> No cardio last night, except the horizontal type :lol:
> 
> Watched Hansel and Gretal too, wasn't that great tbh.
> 
> Broken sleep, but more than night before
> 
> Did an arm blast today, ruined tri's.
> 
> Off to Milton Keynes today, food SHOULD be provided they said but I've packed some bits.
> 
> Have fun!! :beer: [/uOTE]
> 
> when thesecnuts say food provided,they mean processed ham sarnies and some stale rich tea biscuits,washed down with flat vimto.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> when thesecnuts say food provided,they mean processed ham sarnies and some stale rich tea biscuits,washed down with flat vimto.


Pmsl. I bet your right 

Usually some form of wafer meat lol

You seriously mess quoting up don't ya lol


----------



## luther1

I'm on my phone,sweating like flinty in a cake shop and am fcuking worn out already,lucky i can type at all


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> I'm on my phone,sweating like flinty in a cake shop and am fcuking worn out already,lucky i can type at all


old cnut


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> old cnut


physical manual job mate working outside in 80° heat,only for true warriors


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> physical manual job mate working outside in 80° heat,only for true warriors


Do u use Fahrenheit to look even 'arder


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> physical manual job mate working outside in 80° heat,only for true warriors


haha ive worked in hotter when i was in Afghan peice of p1ss!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> haha ive worked in hotter when i was in Afghan peice of p1ss!


He doesnt work in a market selling khatlama though


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> haha ive worked in hotter when i was in Afghan peice of p1ss!


snake charming isn't a job you cnut


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> He doesnt work in a market selling khatlama though


the old cnut sells radios that dont work, he's the delboy of his area


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> snake charming isn't a job you cnut


Pmsl.

Brilliant!


----------



## TELBOR

@luther1

Sandwiches, mostly tuna 

Deep fried Chicken goujons 

And bàstard Pizza.

Good job I've got some snap in the car lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @luther1
> 
> Sandwiches, mostly tuna
> 
> Deep fried Chicken goujons
> 
> And bàstard Pizza.
> 
> Good job I've got some snap in the car lol


1 out of 3 isn't bad, get that pizza down you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 1 out of 3 isn't bad, get that pizza down you


Was pants, had 6 chicken and 1 pizza slice.

Shake, Tuna, Nuts and Banana in the car lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Was pants, had 6 chicken and 1 pizza slice.
> 
> Shake, *Tuna*, Nuts and Banana *in the car* lol


That'll be nice in this weather.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Was pants, had 6 chicken and 1 pizza slice.
> 
> Shake, *Tuna*, Nuts and Banana *in the car* lol


That'll be nice in this weather.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That'll be nice in this weather.....


Lol. Ice pack silly 

Always have one on my food lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Ice pack silly
> 
> Always have one on my food lol.


Mr Organised!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Resting today. Was fooked from driving and being talked at all day yesterday lol

Went to bed at 8.30pm pmsl

So I'll do back tomorrow.

Have fun :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Resting today. Was fooked from driving and being talked at all day yesterday lol
> 
> Went to bed at 8.30pm pmsl
> 
> So I'll do back tomorrow.
> 
> Have fun :beer:


Morning mate, good plan to have a day off. Worth having one when feeling knackered.

Just about to drag myself to gym again for cardio. Should be quads and bis but got massage this arvo and wanted to give legs a week off inbetween to see if it helps.

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, good plan to have a day off. Worth having one when feeling knackered.
> 
> Just about to drag myself to gym again for cardio. Should be quads and bis but got massage this arvo and wanted to give legs a week off inbetween to see if it helps.
> 
> Have a good one


Aye, if I feel the urge to go later I will. But probably not lol

Good lad, cardio king ATM!! I'd love a massage right now, bàstard back is playing up again 

Enjoy the session yoof


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Aye, if I feel the urge to go later I will. But probably not lol
> 
> Good lad, cardio king ATM!! I'd love a massage right now, bàstard back is playing up again
> 
> Enjoy the session yoof


Get one then


----------



## B4PJS

Morning nobber. Hows it going?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning nobber. Hows it going?


Terrible, my cats died.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Terrible, my cats died.


How long did you have it mate?

Never good when you lose access to pussy  only joking hope you're ok mate.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Terrible, my cats died.


Gutted mate. I will be devastated when either of my two pass off the mortal coil :crying: Love those little buggers. Just think about all the fun times you had together.


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks lads.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 128484


Lol

Rumbled me 

You like my guns :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

horrible news bud, hope yir alright


----------



## JANIKvonD

yir = you're (english pr**k)


----------



## Ginger Ben

You haven't got a fvcking cat have you?? Lol


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> You haven't got a fvcking cat have you?? Lol


I was thinking that when I 1st read it....could be having us on the crafty swine!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> You haven't got a fvcking cat have you?? Lol


not anymore


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You haven't got a fvcking cat have you?? Lol


No he fcuking hasn't. He would have put a pic up by now


----------



## TELBOR

Your all a bunch of soft cùnts 

I ain't got a cat :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No he fcuking hasn't. He would have put a pic up by now


Only that miserable cvnt of a thing he normally posts but that killed itself at the prospect of living with Rob


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> yir = you're (english pr**k)


FFS. WE. DON'T. UNDERSTAND. ANYTHING. YOU. SAY.

Comprende?






:devil2: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Right cùnto's 

Less of this banter and shít :lol:

I did back earlier, hurt myself plenty!

Pull Overs

T- Bar Rows

Close Grip Rows

Oly Bar Shrugs

Lat Pull Downs

Low Pulley V Bar Rows

Then curled some pinkies 

Dinner was 2x 8oz @MuscleFood Rumps, rare. Bloody lovely!!

ZMA and Bed :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning you lot!

Shoulders this afternoon.

Back is well and truly ruined from yesterday. Happy days!!

Got a petrol mower last night. Well, robbed it off my dad seen as he'd brought a new one lol

So thats the garden 10x easier to do rather than p1ssing about with 50m of cable 

I've just this [email protected] moment realised I didn't take any meat out for dinner tonight, so thats annoyed me.

Think i'll have duck breast or diced beef. Might have diced beef and blast it on BBQ as kebabs actually :lol:

Work car is playing silly buggers, literally driving along at 30/40mph and it judders and jerks... really annoying and it will cause an accident.

Told gaffa and he's arranging a day next week where we can hopefully go and choose a new car lol I DO LOVE THIS COMPANY :beer:

Food wise today;

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 300ml Egg Whites, 50g Whey

Snack - Banana, Walnuts and some Whey

Meal 2 - 2 Jackets, 130g Tuna

Snack - Shake and Nuts with some dried fruit too

Train

Post workout - Whey, Glutamine, Dextrose, Leucine, HMB, Creapure

Dinner - TBC

Pretty weak day food wise, so I'll pile a load in for dinner tonight I reckon 

Have fun!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice pwo cocktail you've got there mate, nicked that from Milky did you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

TBF mine is the same just in an all in one


----------



## Richie186

Maltodextrin, whey and greens powder for me pwo. Not nice tbh lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> Maltodextrin, whey and *greens powder* for me pwo. Not nice tbh lol


that sh!t makes me want to puke


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ive got some of that, had it for ages.....


----------



## Richie186

It's not great is it. Like eating pond scum. Ill crack on with it though as it seems to be helping digestion pretty good.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice pwo cocktail you've got there mate, nicked that from Milky did you :lol:


Did I fook lol

You know I've had leucine ages as you've ripped me for it lol

But yes it's the same as the TPW blend pretty much mate


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> It's not great is it. Like eating pond scum. Ill crack on with it though as it seems to be helping digestion pretty good.


Sounds lovely


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning you lot!
> 
> Shoulders this afternoon.
> 
> Back is well and truly ruined from yesterday. Happy days!!
> 
> Got a petrol mower last night. Well, robbed it off my dad seen as he'd brought a new one lol
> 
> So thats the garden 10x easier to do rather than p1ssing about with 50m of cable
> 
> I've just this [email protected] moment realised I didn't take any meat out for dinner tonight, so thats annoyed me.
> 
> Think i'll have duck breast or diced beef. Might have diced beef and blast it on BBQ as kebabs actually :lol:
> 
> Work car is playing silly buggers,* literally driving along at 30/40mph and it judders and jerks*... really annoying and it will cause an accident.
> 
> Told gaffa and he's arranging a day next week where we can hopefully go and choose a new car lol I DO LOVE THIS COMPANY :beer:
> 
> Food wise today;
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 300ml Egg Whites, 50g Whey
> 
> Snack - Banana, Walnuts and some Whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 2 Jackets, 130g Tuna
> 
> Snack - Shake and Nuts with some dried fruit too
> 
> Train
> 
> Post workout - Whey, Glutamine, Dextrose, Leucine, HMB, Creapure
> 
> Dinner - TBC
> 
> Pretty weak day food wise, so I'll pile a load in for dinner tonight I reckon
> 
> Have fun!


try taking it out 5th & sticking it in 3rd


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> try taking it out 5th & sticking it in 3rd


Lol.

I've had 9 cars in the last 12 months so I know when one is sh1t 

Bit I'll try that too mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I've had 9 cars in the last 12 months so I know when one is sh1t
> 
> Bit I'll try that too mate :lol:


Sounds like user error to get through that many mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like user error to get through that many mate lol


PMSL

You know how often they change, next one is to keep for a while thank fook.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> You know how often they change, next one is to keep for a while thank fook.


Never had one from work mate but can imagine they swap them all the time. What you getting this time?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Never had one from work mate but can imagine they swap them all the time. What you getting this time?


Yeah the other places I worked for its always been lease so chop and change whenever.

These guys but them outright so should be a good 3 years .

Not sure yet, they've been getting golfs and Astras recently . Anything will do tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah the other places I worked for its always been lease so chop and change whenever.
> 
> These guys but them outright so should be a good 3 years .
> 
> Not sure yet, they've been getting golfs and Astras recently . Anything will do tbh


Golf over Astra if you get the choice but Vauxhall are doing 100,000 mile warranties at the moment which will probably be persuasive for the boss


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Golf over Astra if you get the choice but Vauxhall are doing 100,000 mile warranties at the moment which will probably be persuasive for the boss


And you will probably get more options for the same price on the Astra.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Golf over Astra if you get the choice but Vauxhall are doing 100,000 mile warranties at the moment which will probably be persuasive for the boss


Yeah I prefer a golf tbh, had loads and drive well.

He'll probably go Astra on that 100k miles, they've had a nightmare with fords so they need to be sensible I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> And you will probably get more options for the same price on the Astra.


Yeah true mate, Golfs always come with iPhone/iPod connections as standard - Astra's don't as their head units are wànk lol.

Had 2 Astra's last year though and soon got over it pmsl Had a white GTC one, was pretty cool


----------



## TELBOR

Zero drive today 

Not been to the gym yet.

Going to eat now and see if I can shift my àrse 

400g diced beef, 200g rice


----------



## B4PJS

You lazy sh!te! Get off ya fat @ss and get down the gym!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> You lazy sh!te! Get off ya fat @ss and get down the gym!


I'm trying 

Just finished dinner, can't upload pics on tapashít for some reason but it was gooood!


----------



## TELBOR

Smashed Boulders!!

Nothing major but pretty darn pumped and happy with that :beer:

Smith Seated Shoulder Press

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

Those are plus the bar, no idea what it weighs. Pretty heavy, 20kg I reckon. Feels same as oly bar.

DB Side Raises

12x7.5kg

12x10kg

10x20kg Partials

10x7.5kg

Seated Press Machine

15x20kg

12x40kg

6x60kg

DB Front Raises

15x5kg

15x7.5kg

10x15kg

Tricep Extensions

15x40kg

15x50kg

10x65kg

Done 

Post workout shake been had and now it's shower time.


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend roblet...glad you make it to the gym....close run thing hey?..lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend roblet...glad you make it to the gym....close run thing hey?..lol


Lol, morning flubs 

Yeah it was one of those CBA moments, but need too, then got there and was a good one :beer:

You too, enjoy the sun down there!! 31 so the weather man says


----------



## TELBOR

You know it's a good session when hanging the washing out hurts :lol:

Morning all!

Off to do chest, won't be big weights after last night but I'll still make it count :beer:

Just having 100g Oats, Milk and 30g dried fruit then offski.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Warm Up DB Flys

DB Incline Press

15x20kg

12x30kg

10x35kg

15x15kg

All really slow.

Pec Fly Machine

10x45kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

10x95kg

15x45kg

Chest Press Machine

15x40kg

15x60kg

12x70kg

15x40kg

Lay Down Straight Bar Bicep Curls

15x35kg

15x50kg

8x65kg

10x35kg

Incline Press Machine

15x20kg

15x40kg

15x50kg

10 super slow negatives @ 20kg

Hammer Curls and some DB Flys to stretch off

Was absolutely soaked, did all that in 35mins, no rest, just cracked on :beer:

Grass cut, 4 loads of washing done lol

I AM ON IT!


----------



## TELBOR

Well, didn't end up having a BBQ last night pmsl

Mrs got in and after hitting the shops for today's family one, we sacked it off...... Ristorante it was  oooops.

I blame @Sharpy76 for that :lol:

But it shall be a meat feast later :beer:

Crap sleep, bloody too hot even with ceiling fan on full blast pmsl

I think I'm going to have a big carb up this coming week, more spuds, more rice add some pasta in too - no Soreen 

Have fun ladies and gents 

P.S - @Nidge has cracked me up this morning daft sod


----------



## B4PJS

morning feckwit, got a good day planned?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> morning feckwit, got a good day planned?


Morning yoof!

Hopefully mate, got lot to do as usual around the house!! Bit more gardening to do then chill later 

Just had 200g of shredded wheat and now a bacon buttie lol :beer:

What you up too?


----------



## Nidge

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> Hopefully mate, got lot to do as usual around the house!! Bit more gardening to do then chill later
> 
> Just had 200g of shredded wheat and now a bacon buttie lol :beer:
> 
> What you up too?


Come and finger blast me I might fell better then.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> Hopefully mate, got lot to do as usual around the house!! Bit more gardening to do then chill later
> 
> Just had 200g of shredded wheat and now a bacon buttie lol :beer:
> 
> What you up too?


Just having my morning shake and then got to mow the lawn. Doing the weekly shop later and then my light deadlift session later if I feel up to it!


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## TELBOR

Nidge said:


> Come and finger blast me I might fell better then.


Well your only round the corner mate pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Just having my morning shake and then got to mow the lawn. Doing the weekly shop later and then my light deadlift session later if I feel up to it!


Good lad!! Weekends eh, no rest for the wicked


----------



## Nidge

R0BLET said:


> Well your only round the corner mate pmsl


Will I get far with £10 taxi fare?


----------



## TELBOR

Nidge said:


> Will I get far with £10 taxi fare?


Here and back probably 3 times lol


----------



## flinty90

alrate ya fcukbag X


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Here and back probably 3 times lol


Morning mate, hows it going? I survived the party lmao


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> alrate ya fcukbag X


Alright brother!!

Still up for Tuesday session?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Alright brother!!
> 
> Still up for Tuesday session?


yes bro... lets get it on.. what you wanting to train ??


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows it going? I survived the party lmao


Good ta mate 

Lol, pool had good use too I hope!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes bro... lets get it on.. what you wanting to train ??


You choose mate.

Thinking about it, I think Monday would be better.....?


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Good ta mate
> 
> Lol, pool had good use too I hope!!


Got about 5 hours use yesterday and will have that atelast again today. Emptied it and filled it again this morning so its nice and cold lol, hoping the sun being on it will warm it up a bit or I am going to have some cold bollox haha

You up to much mate?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You choose mate.
> 
> Thinking about it, I think Monday would be better.....?


cant i already promised reece i was there tomorrow mate ... wednesday ??


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Got about 5 hours use yesterday and will have that atelast again today. Emptied it and filled it again this morning so its nice and cold lol, hoping the sun being on it will warm it up a bit or I am going to have some cold bollox haha
> 
> You up to much mate?


Lol, mine begged me to get the paddling pool out. I knew it was pointless.

1 hour later, blown and full..... 5 mins of fun had pmsl

Enjoy the bollock drop


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes bro... lets get it on.. what you wanting to train ??


Legs!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning benders!

Wànk sleep, grrrrr! Damn weather and I probably eat too much last night pmsl

Gym later.

That's it's, bye.


----------



## TELBOR

Giggling to myself like a little wench at Spiderman Meme's - i really need to grow up 

Stuff like this;


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Lol. I like that one, and the ceiling fan one pmsl

Sooooo funny!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I like that one, and the ceiling fan one pmsl
> 
> Sooooo funny!!


They're brilliant aren't they. God knows why somebody has bothered to take the time to do it but I'm pleased they have


----------



## TELBOR

Well, no gym yet and doubt I'll go!!

Car was a nightmare. Proper nightmare.

Enterprise are pretty crap to say the least.

2 hours sat in the branch even though it was pre booked - then they had no cars in that group!! Bare in mind it's pre booked lol

So a 1.2 Corsa! Being swapped tomorrow morning, twáts.

Anyway, smashed in 600g chicken so far today, along with 400g pasta and spuds.

Now time for some steak and shít.

Enjoy your evening benders x


----------



## B4PJS

Ya can throw those wee corsa's about mate! Got one at home (I gave it to my wife) that I have had since new  Prefer the beemer for proper booting it though.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Ya can throw those wee corsa's about mate! Got one at home (I gave it to my wife) that I have had since new  Prefer the beemer for proper booting it though.


Think I'd roll it trying to throw it around pmsl.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Think I'd roll it trying to throw it around pmsl.


And your point is? It's a hire car ffs. The fastest cars in the world according to Top Gear


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs!


PMSL you said Legs in Robs journal hahahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> PMSL you said Legs in Robs journal hahahahaha


Don't tease @Ginger Ben, he hates my legs being bigger than his


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Don't tease @Ginger Ben, he hates my legs being bigger than his


standard bro.. cocktail sticks are bigger than his legs :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pricks lol at least I'm trying to make them bigger :sad:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pricks lol at least I'm trying to make them bigger :sad:


good point bro. cos roblets forgot he has a lower half to his body pmsl

Nodayislegday.com


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> good point bro. cos roblets forgot he has a lower half to his body pmsl
> 
> Nodayislegday.com


And your point is.......

:lol:

Still look ok to me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look like they've lost some size tbh


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> And your point is.......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Still look ok to me
> 
> View attachment 128985


do they :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Look like they've lost some size tbh


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> do they :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flex on the hairdryer is thicker


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Flex on the hairdryer is thicker


Jelly


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Lovely day again. Early night last night, still pants sleep though even with a load of zma 

Anyway, cracked a good back session out. Lots of slow and squeezed reps.

Back

Db Row

12x20kg

12x30kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

12x15kg

Lat Pull Downs

12x50kg

10x65kg

8x72.5kg

12x35kg - underhand grip

Close Grip Pulley Row

12x42.5kg

12x50kg

12x57.5kg

10x65kg

12x35kg

T Bar Row Machine

3 Sets of 10 @40kg

Pullover Machine

12x45kg

12x52.5kg

10x60kg

15x35kg

Bicep and Forearm work.

I think I have carpel tunnel, that's my diagnosis anyway lol

Have fun


----------



## Ginger Ben

Carple tunnel? How'd you figure that? Sure It's not w.ankers cramp? Lol


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Carple tunnel? How'd you figure that? Sure It's not *w.ankers cramp*? Lol


x2!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Carple tunnel? How'd you figure that? Sure It's not w.ankers cramp? Lol


Probably pmsl

Few family members have it, basically anything underhand grip fooking hammers wrists going up forearms.

So I have to either stop or release REALLY quick of the bar - but then I look like a twàt lol

Been like it for weeks but seems to be getting worse


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably pmsl
> 
> Few family members have it, basically anything underhand grip fooking hammers wrists going up forearms.
> 
> So I have to either stop or release REALLY quick of the bar - but then I look like a twàt lol
> 
> Been like it for weeks but seems to be getting worse


Hmm I'd get that checked out then mate before gets any worse. Maybe some sort of **** wrist support is required?


----------



## B4PJS

morning knobber


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm I'd get that checked out then mate before gets any worse. Maybe some sort of **** wrist support is required?


Yeah mrs said go to the docs, they'll just say stop training lol.

Haha, I already wear quite thick supports mate to help. That plus I tore all my forearm tendons in my right arm a few years ago so always niggly lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> morning knobber


Morning mr PB!

Well done on latest one mate :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:



> Morning mr PB!
> 
> Well done on latest one mate :beer:


It's why I love linear progression. PB's all the way baby! Hopefully I can put a couple of kilo's on each lift every week (maybe 5 on the deadlift) for a while yet. Really hoping for a good 60 on bench this Saturday, as that will be pretty much bodyweight


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah mrs said go to the docs, they'll just say stop training lol.
> 
> Haha, I already wear quite thick supports mate to help. That plus I tore all my forearm tendons in my right arm a few years ago so always niggly lol


Yeah true, they probably will. Well maybe look in to other ways to help it online, might be some tips you can utilise.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> It's why I love linear progression. PB's all the way baby! Hopefully I can put a couple of kilo's on each lift every week (maybe 5 on the deadlift) for a while yet. Really hoping for a good 60 on bench this Saturday, as that will be pretty much bodyweight


Doing really well mate, few more cals maybe before dbol knocks appetite on the head - doesn't happen to me but does some.

I think you'll get a few more KG's on everything these next few weeks :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah true, they probably will. Well maybe look in to other ways to help it online, might be some tips you can utilise.


http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/ouch-its-all-in-the-wrist/

There lol Read when you can be bothered. I knew I'd read it was quite common in BB'ing.

I did start to do some wrist curling today, over & underhand. See if that helps.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah true, they probably will. Well maybe look in to other ways to help it online, might be some tips you can utilise.


Stop ****ing off over spider man meme's would probably be a start


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Stop ****ing off over spider man meme's would probably be a start


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Sambuca

you settled in new gym?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 129036


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Doing really well mate, few more cals maybe before dbol knocks appetite on the head - doesn't happen to me but does some.
> 
> I think you'll get a few more KG's on everything these next few weeks :beer:


It is the heat that is killing my appetite at the moment. Am a bit more tired than usual at the mo, but putting that down to sh!t diet at the weekend rather than the dbol for now. After doing that graph yesterday, I am trying out the 4 hour doses and see what that does to me 

Think I should be able to up the lifts quite a bit to be honest. Got held up on my squats for a while whilst I sorted out my stance to stop me getting stabbing pains in my butt cheek. More of a sumo stance seems to do the trick as I have quite bad bowlegs and cannot push my knees out wide enough.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> you settled in new gym?


Yes mate, really good place. Has some good kit too!

Flinty is coming for a session tomorrow there, so it'll be good to train with someone else - its been a while lol

Place is closing for 2 days end of the month for a refurb so will be even better :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 129037


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> It is the heat that is killing my appetite at the moment. Am a bit more tired than usual at the mo, but putting that down to sh!t diet at the weekend rather than the dbol for now. After doing that graph yesterday, I am trying out the 4 hour doses and see what that does to me
> 
> Think I should be able to up the lifts quite a bit to be honest. Got held up on my squats for a while whilst I sorted out my stance to stop me getting stabbing pains in my butt cheek. More of a sumo stance seems to do the trick as I have quite bad bowlegs and cannot push my knees out wide enough.


Yeah the weekend has a lot to do with most peoples start of the week lol This bloody weather is like a green light to treat ourselves 

That's good then mate, form, food and gear all in line :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 129038


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 129041


Used that one already


----------



## Fatstuff

Is this a gay Spider-Man convention


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Used that one already


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Is this a gay Spider-Man convention


----------



## B4PJS




----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


>


I can't do GIF's and I CBA to try


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I can't do GIF's and I CBA to try


just surround the url of the gif with [ img] url [/ img] (without the spaces)


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I can't do GIF's and I CBA to try


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> just surround the url of the gif with [ img] url [/ img] (without the spaces)


Or just paste the URL in to the upload image box and untick the box


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Or just paste the URL in to the upload image box and untick the box












Has it worked......

HAS IT FCUK!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Nope

Still not working :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Last try....


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Last try....


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## TELBOR

Success


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


>


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## Mr_Morocco

alright rob dont get too excited


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Success


The last couple of pages made me laugh a lot! Especially watching you fail with your gifs haha.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> The last couple of pages made me laugh a lot! Especially watching you fail with your gifs haha.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


>


PMSL:lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> The last couple of pages made me laugh a lot! Especially watching you fail with your gifs haha.


This was me.....


----------



## TELBOR

Craving pizza..... why?!

Could murder a big pepperoni one, garlic mayo dip, maybe a bit of garlic bread.... GRRRRRR!!!

I'll probably have rice and chicken when I get in :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Craving pizza..... why?!
> 
> Could murder a big pepperoni one, garlic mayo dip, maybe a bit of garlic bread.... GRRRRRR!!!
> 
> I'll probably have rice and chicken when I get in :lol:


Get one! Do it!!! Add some extra chicken to it and all is well  

PS - Do it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Craving pizza..... why?!
> 
> Could murder a big pepperoni one, garlic mayo dip, maybe a bit of garlic bread.... GRRRRRR!!!
> 
> I'll probably have rice and chicken when I get in :lol:


Make your own mate tastes so much better, i followed a recipe online for the dough, its really easy and you can put your chicken on top so your still getting the protein in


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get one! Do it!!! Add some extra chicken to it and all is well
> 
> PS - Do it


Siting on the fence there mate


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Make your own mate tastes so much better, i followed a recipe online for the dough, its really easy and you can put your chicken on top so your still getting the protein in


May have a look mate


----------



## TELBOR

Pizza was lovely.

That is all


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Pizza was lovely.
> 
> That is all


Make it yourself?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Make it yourself?


Yes mate, pre heat oven, open box, insert, timer, done


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pizza was lovely.
> 
> That is all


Dirty greedy weak cnut. that is all...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, pre heat oven, open box, insert, timer, done


Lazy cvnt.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Dirty lazy greedy small weak spiderman loving cnut. that is all...


fixed


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Dirty greedy weak cnut. that is all...


You know me oh so well


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> fixed


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 129116


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 129117


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Home :beer: LOL

But trying to rattle off some bits from a couple of meetings earlier today.

Sat in the garden now, just having meal 3. Food seems to be going down ok today, popping odd bit of fruit in with each meal to help digest it 



As you can see I am busy


----------



## biglbs

Keep up the good work pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Keep up the good work pmsl


Hey, I do as I'm told. So i boss says work from home.... i work from home 

I feel like Snow White sat here, just had a squirrel wonder up the garden sniffing around my food lol

Very nice and peaceful here, love my garden!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Hey, I do as I'm told. So i boss says work from home.... i work from home
> 
> I feel like Snow White sat here, just had a squirrel wonder up the garden sniffing around my food lol
> 
> Very nice and peaceful here, love my garden!


I used to have a boss like yours,he was top man,got results too......good on ya!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hey, I do as I'm told. So i boss says work from home.... i work from home
> 
> *I feel like Snow White sat here*, just had a squirrel wonder up the garden sniffing around my food lol
> 
> Very nice and peaceful here, love my garden!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I used to have a boss like yours,he was top man,got results too......good on ya!


Yeah he is a really good guy, nice when that happens.

Oh, just popped some nuts out for the squirrel, may drop a few dbol in for him too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 129215


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 129216


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 129218


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 129219


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 129220


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he is a really good guy, nice when that happens.
> 
> Oh, just popped some nuts out for the squirrel, may drop a few dbol in for him too


:lol:Then he will want to shag you next time!


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders done, was a good one.

Seated Shoulder Press

DB Side Raises and Partials

Machine Shoulder Press

Oly Bar Shrugs

DB Front Raises

Tricep Extensions and Rope Pull Downs

DB Front and Side Raises to wrap up

Got a nice comment of a guy who i've not seen for a good year, so keeps me sane 

Food Today;

500ml Egg Whites, 50g Whey, 90g Oats

100g Chicken, 50g Rice, Grapes

35g Whey, 30g Oats, Clementine

100g Chicken, 50g Rice, Banana

35g Whey, 30g Oats

Train

Banana, 50g Whey, 5g Leucine, 5g Creapure, 5g HMB, 5g Glutamine

Dinner will be Duck breast and veggies


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## B4PJS

Morning monkey boy. How goes it?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Duck was pretty darn gooooood last night. Had it with 100g of broccoli, the breast was 246g cooked, nice and pink on the inside :beer:

I have my plan for the last 5 weeks for this comp, hopefully it will work PMSL

Took a snap this morning, still HIGH BF! But abs creep out lol

Did arms, cos i love it PMSL Main reason was to try and see if I can stop this possible carpal tunnel pain.

Arms!

Barbell Wrist Curls - Overhand and Underhand

15x10kg OH x3

15x10kg UH x3

EZ Close Grip Standing Curls Superset with Overhead Extensions

12x10kg

12x15kg

12x17.5kg

15x10kg

Weight plus bar (7.5kg IIRC)

V Bar Push Downs

12x30kg

12x45kg

8x65kg

15x30kg

Lay Down Straight Bar Curls

12x35kg

12x50kg

10x65kg

15x30kg

Mid Session poo 

Rope Push Downs

12x20kg

10x25kg

10x30kg

All Super slow, lots of squeeze.

Incline Bench DB Curls

15x10kg

12x12.5kg

10x15kg

20x5kg

Tricep Extension Machine

12x45kg

10x55kg

8x65kg

10x35kg

DB Hammer Grip Curls

50x5kg to wrap up :lol:

DONE!

Post workout shake and banana, just had a bag of MF Beef Jerky and now i'm having some rice cakes with Houmous.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning monkey boy. How goes it?


All good thanks mate. Fun packed day today :lol:


----------



## B4PJS




----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


>


No spiderman meme's today


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> No spiderman meme's today


Just because you got raped by spidey :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Just because you got raped by spidey :tongue:


Correct


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No spiderman meme's today


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 129324


I shall resist


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Correct


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


>


PB, Whey and Banana time :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> PB, Whey and Banana time :lol:


Cigarette, dbol and coffee for me


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Cigarette, dbol and coffee for me


Dirty on all 3 accounts PMSL :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Dirty on all 3 accounts PMSL :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Here is todays current state of affairs what Benjamin has seen;



This week, high carbs.

Next week, low carbs.

Following week, low carbs.

Week after, zero carbs 5 days. Carb up last 2 days of week.

Should drop a load of water with this. Start of zero carb week i'll be using Dandelion Root, Vit C and lots and lots of water with fasted cardio.

Last 2 days i'll hit carbs and see how it pans out


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Here is todays current state of affairs what Benjamin has seen;
> 
> View attachment 129342


----------



## Sambuca

i can see dem abs


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


>


Yes, in my body pump classes lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i can see dem abs


Hopefully all 6 out in a few weeks *****


----------



## Breda

Is tgat a chest I see young man


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Is tgat a chest I see young man


No pmsl

I shall smash my chest tomorrow am :beer:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> No pmsl
> 
> I shall smash my chest tomorrow am :beer:


Yes it is you liein cnut.

You've defo put on some timber since the last photo I've seen of you so good goin mate


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yes it is you liein cnut.
> 
> You've defo put on some timber since the last photo I've seen of you so good goin mate


Cheers mate, slowly slowly.

getting some rohm triple x soon, that'll be for bulk in September :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yes it is you liein cnut.
> 
> You've defo put on some timber since the last photo I've seen of you so good goin mate


What about you ya big lump! Any other pics mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate, slowly slowly.
> 
> getting some rohm triple x soon, that'll be for bulk in September :beer:


What do you weigh these days bobsy?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> What about you ya big lump! Any other pics mate?


Don't know who this big lump is you're referring to mate.

Not got any posy pics tbf just pics that the mrs on her ipad takes when I'm not lookin :lol:

What about you you camera shy bastard when we seein your... Your arm looks solid by the way


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Don't know who this big lump is you're referring to mate.
> 
> Not got any posy pics tbf just pics that the mrs on her ipad takes when I'm not lookin :lol:
> 
> What about you you camera shy bastard when we seein your... Your arm looks solid by the way


I'll be putting some up this weekend as per the comp rules mate.

Cheers, definitely starting to see the benefit of being leaner already. Look smaller but better. Got to be honest though I can't wait to start increasing calories and growing again haha


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll be putting some up this weekend as per the comp rules mate.
> 
> Cheers, definitely starting to see the benefit of being leaner already. Look smaller but better. Got to be honest though I can't wait to start increasing calories and growing again haha


Lookin forward to seein you with your kit off again :innocent:

That's the trade off tho isn't it mate. You can look bigger or you can look better and if you're lookin better you can't grumble plus it'll be easier for you to keep the abs once you get them... I still need to get mine out


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Lookin forward to seein you with your kit off again :innocent:
> 
> That's the trade off tho isn't it mate. You can look bigger or you can look better and if you're lookin better you can't grumble plus it'll be easier for you to keep the abs once you get them... I still need to get mine out


I'll make sure I've got my tightest boxers on lol

It's definitely the trade off when trying to get lean from being a bit fat but you're right looking better is well better lol.

Plan is to slowly up calories once I've got to a stage of abness I'm happy with and keep the cardio up to hopefully be able to just keep lean bulking.

Dont think it would take you long mate. You've never carried a lot of weight round the middle from what I can recall from previous pics


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll make sure I've got my tightest boxers on lol
> 
> It's definitely the trade off when trying to get lean from being a bit fat but you're right looking better is well better lol.
> 
> Plan is to slowly up calories once I've got to a stage of abness I'm happy with and keep the cardio up to hopefully be able to just keep lean bulking.
> 
> Dont think it would take you long mate. You've never carried a lot of weight round the middle from what I can recall from previous pics


Can you have a bit of sack creepin out just for me, pleeeease

Sounds like a good plan bro, not easy to execute but defo possible and easier to monitor if cals are too high

I've got a pretty small waist tbf 32/34 but I'm holdin a food baby at the minute, I don't really mind cos I get the to 2 and a bit of the obliques but I know I'd look a lot better losing a bit of fat. Can't be assed with countin the cals at the mo so guan continue with my perambulk for now lol


----------



## TELBOR

@Breda - you always look good ya slag!!

@Ginger Ben just over 86kg so 190lb mate, catching ya 

Just done another @MuscleFood order

7kg Chicken

2kg mince

6x Irish rumps - on offer

Then some other odds and sods.

Sleep well my pretties, ZMA swallowed and off to bed  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @Breda - you always look good ya slag!!
> 
> @Ginger Ben just over 86kg so 190lb mate, catching ya
> 
> Just done another @MuscleFood order
> 
> 7kg Chicken
> 
> 2kg mince
> 
> 6x Irish rumps - on offer
> 
> Then some other odds and sods.
> 
> Sleep well my pretties, ZMA swallowed and off to bed  x


Fvck you're my target weight. That can't be right, I dont want to look like that pmsl

Sweet dreams princess


----------



## Sambuca

Nn xxx


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck you're my target weight. That can't be right, I dont want to look like that pmsl
> 
> Sweet dreams princess


Pmsl.

Body composition Benjamin 

Even at 190lb you'd look 20lb bigger than me lol


----------



## flinty90

morning c0cknokers..

238 pounds for me thats a 6 pound drop in 2 weeks leanest i have been for 20 years !! not bad..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning c0cknokers..
> 
> 238 pounds for me thats a 6 pound drop in 2 weeks leanest i have been for 20 years !! not bad..


Skinny cùnt :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Warmup

DB Flys and Press

Flat Bench

15x40kg

12x60kg

12x80kg

10x60kg

10x40kg

Cable Flys Top Pulley

12x15kg

12x20kg

12x25kg

15x15kg

Bottom Pulley

12x15kg

12x15kg

12x15kg

All squeezed to death, really slow.

Incline Press Machine

15x20kg

15x40kg

12x60kg

10x40kg

10x20kg

This machine;



Decline Bench

20x40kg

15x40kg

15x40kg

Purely to finish chest off 

V Bar Push Downs and done!

Meal 1 - Oats, milk, honey and dried fruit

PWO - Whey, dextrose, leucine, hmb, Creapure, glutamine

Enjoyed the session, really need this stubborn chest to grow. Think I need a spotter as I know I can press 100kg+ but just need that push!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning skinny fecker. Have you tried pressing in the power rack? Have the spotter bars set just below your chest then if you fail you can just inhale and get outta there.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning skinny fecker. Have you tried pressing in the power rack? Have the spotter bars set just below your chest then if you fail you can just inhale and get outta there.


Yeah defo mate, problem is the gym funnily enough has loads of lads who do legs lol

2 racks and I use most of the time, but I'll give it a whirl next time :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Yeah defo mate, problem is the gym funnily enough has loads of lads who do legs lol
> 
> 2 racks and I use most of the time, but I'll give it a whirl next time :beer:


It is what I do now in my squat rack. Really boosted my confidence knowing I am not gonna squash myself. Hoping to get 60kg this weekend. That would be bodyweight on bench and 2xbodyweight on deads. Think I need to up the numbers on my squats.


----------



## Sambuca

whats your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session mate but you deffo need somebody to help you smash chest up harder, you've got a lot more in you as you know, just need the confidence that you aren't going to take your head off when you hit failure.

Or skinny's idea is good and try it in the racks. You can also do pause reps with the catchers to set the bar on, they are great as you take away all momentum and 'bounce'.


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> It is what I do now in my squat rack. Really boosted my confidence knowing I am not gonna squash myself. Hoping to get 60kg this weekend. That would be bodyweight on bench and 2xbodyweight on deads. Think I need to up the numbers on my squats.


Those are good stats mate! Good progress


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Those are good stats mate! Good progress


Cheers fella, am proper going for it for this comp


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, am proper going for it for this comp


Keep hammering it hard and get the food in mate. Got to take advantage of the dbol while it's there.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> It is what I do now in my squat rack. Really boosted my confidence knowing I am not gonna squash myself. Hoping to get 60kg this weekend. That would be bodyweight on bench and 2xbodyweight on deads. Think I need to up the numbers on my squats.


You will nail that I reckon mate, really getting into it!

Keep at the squats, when instead out I did squats 3 times a week for 6 moths pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> whats your plans for the weekend?


Well mrs is on, so no cardio :lol:

Plan tomorrow is major lie in, cooked breakfast, cut grass, sun bathe, get kids, hair cut, EAT!!

Lol

You? Apart from the car ?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate but you deffo need somebody to help you smash chest up harder, you've got a lot more in you as you know, just need the confidence that you aren't going to take your head off when you hit failure.
> 
> Or skinny's idea is good and try it in the racks. You can also do pause reps with the catchers to set the bar on, they are great as you take away all momentum and 'bounce'.


Yeah plenty in the tank I think mate, but a confidence issue - don't want to crush myself pmsl

I'll try in the rack, should be getting 100+ !!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Well mrs is on, so no cardio :lol:
> 
> Plan tomorrow is major lie in, cooked breakfast, cut grass, sun bathe, get kids, hair cut, EAT!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> You? Apart from the car ?


yes cooked breakfast sounds good  . i have some burgen bread in the freezer. im thinking grilled bacon from butchers, brown sauce, couple of poached eggs nom nom

my car is getting all put back together tomoz. missus wants to do the garden so i think i have to go to a garden centre ;( lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> yes cooked breakfast sounds good  . i have some burgen bread in the freezer. im thinking grilled bacon from butchers, brown sauce, couple of poached eggs nom nom
> 
> my car is getting all put back together tomoz. missus wants to do the garden so i think i have to go to a garden centre ;( lol


I don't think I can poach my liquid egg whites lol

But defo having black pudding 

Hahaha, unlucky! Did that last few weekends and that's enough.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I don't think I can poach my liquid egg whites lol
> 
> But defo having black pudding
> 
> Hahaha, unlucky! Did that last few weekends and that's enough.


she just whatsapped me saying she wants a shed with a heater in&#8230;. fml


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Keep hammering it hard and get the food in mate. Got to take advantage of the dbol while it's there.


Doing my best, think weight has gone up this week whilst also dropping BF 



R0BLET said:


> You will nail that I reckon mate, really getting into it!
> 
> Keep at the squats, when instead out I did squats 3 times a week for 6 moths pmsl


Been there on Starting Strength but the workouts take too long hence my new routine. Gives me more recovery time now as well.



R0BLET said:


> Yeah plenty in the tank I think mate, but a confidence issue - don't want to crush myself pmsl
> 
> I'll try in the rack, should be getting 100+ !!


You will be surprised how much more you can shift when the nerves aint there.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> she just whatsapped me saying she wants a shed with a heater in&#8230;. fml


WTF!!

She due on ??

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Doing my best, think weight has gone up this week whilst also dropping BF
> 
> Been there on Starting Strength but the workouts take too long hence my new routine. Gives me more recovery time now as well.
> 
> You will be surprised how much more you can shift when the nerves aint there.


That's great going with the weight and Bf mate :beer:

Yeah I don't get nervous tbh, not a shy lad lol

Mind over matter with the iron though!!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> WTF!!
> 
> She due on ??
> 
> :lol:


she is crazy lmao. mutantx saw us down the gym it was 30 degrees she was jumping up and down likea nutter trying to get warm&#8230;.. +_+ i just walked off in embarrassment lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> she is crazy lmao. mutantx saw us down the gym it was 30 degrees she was jumping up and down likea nutter trying to get warm&#8230;.. +_+ i just walked off in embarrassment lol


Lol, can't be cold in this weather!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol, can't be cold in this weather!


mate her lips go blue (her mouth ones) if its under 20 degrees&#8230;. her mom and sister aare teh same. when we go round they have the fking fire on while me and her dad are sweating our tits off&#8230; lol +_+


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> mate her lips go blue (her mouth ones) if its under 20 degrees&#8230;. her mom and sister aare teh same. when we go round they have the fking fire on while me and her dad are sweating our tits off&#8230; lol +_+


Oh dear, mine gets cold but not like that lol

Bet you sweat more than her dad with Tren running through your veins pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear, mine gets cold but not like that lol
> 
> Bet you sweat more than her dad with Tren running through your veins pmsl


omg one sunday dinner on dnp/tren/clen.t3 etc LOL they all thought i was dieing&#8230; i was stuck to the chair


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sambuca said:


> mate her lips go blue (her mouth ones) if its under 20 degrees&#8230;. her mom and sister aare teh same. when we go round they have the fking fire on while me and her dad are sweating our tits off&#8230; lol +_+


cant beat a good blue job!


----------



## Sambuca

JANIKvonD said:


> cant beat a good blue job!


babum tish :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

excellent sesh rob!...not often i can say that about ya


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sambuca said:


> babum tish :lol:


LMFAO...i swear i just tried to add that to the end of my comment.....couldnt spell it tho & gave up :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO...i swear i just tried to add that to the end of my comment.....couldnt spell it tho & gave up :lol:


been a long week for you too? haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sambuca said:


> been a long week for you too? haha


oooooh yes


----------



## Sambuca

JANIKvonD said:


> oooooh yes


roll on home time and :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> omg one sunday dinner on dnp/tren/clen.t3 etc LOL they all thought i was dieing&#8230; i was stuck to the chair


Such a junkie!



JANIKvonD said:


> excellent sesh rob!...not often i can say that about ya


Why thank you sir. Chesticles frustrates me sooooo much!

Might just get gyno to make it look bigger


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> been a long week for you too? haha


Nah he's just a dumb cvnt lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Such a junkie!
> 
> Why thank you sir. Chesticles frustrates me sooooo much!
> 
> Might just get gyno to make it look bigger


im modeling some lovely gyno atm. my chest is a big lag point for me due to my fuked up shaped rib cage lol..big hole in the center


----------



## Fatstuff

I want my chest smaller!! I got serious man boobs and I literally only train bench for chest and they still growing better than I want lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> I want my chest smaller!! I got serious man boobs and I literally only train bench for chest and they still growing better than I want lol


thats fukin pathetic.....hardly training chest so u dont need to lose fat :lol: lazy bastard


----------



## luther1

don't really have to train too hard with my one gifted bodypart. want big guns tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I want my chest smaller!! I got serious man boobs and I literally only train bench for chest and they still growing better than I want lol


Training your chest isn't making your moobs grow, that's your sh1tty diet and estrogen :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> thats fukin pathetic.....hardly training chest so u dont need to lose fat :lol: lazy bastard


Haha maybe your training it too much, I only do the basic compounds with everything anyway really, just play around with the rep ranges, u can keep your cable crossover and decline flyes, machine flyes incline bench DB bench incline DB bench sessions and I'll stick to bench bench and bench!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> don't really have to train too hard with my one gifted bodypart. want big guns tho


Some lats, delts, traps, legs and abs would set that chest off lovely


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Training your chest isn't making your moobs grow, that's your sh1tty diet and estrogen :lol:


They aren't growing ur missing the point, they are left there from when I was a fat fatty, they are the last place to get smaller so it looks worse the less fat I've got!! I've recently noticed the top of my gut is going - bottom if gut and moobs staying lol!! It's just life, genes and past abuse!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Some lats, delts, traps, legs and abs would set that chest off lovely


forearms need a bit of work too


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im modeling some lovely gyno atm. my chest is a big lag point for me due to my fuked up shaped rib cage lol..big hole in the center


So what you gonna do about the gyno ya lemon, letro?

How do you have a hole? direct feed of iron bru or something 



Fatstuff said:


> I want my chest smaller!! I got serious man boobs and I literally only train bench for chest and they still growing better than I want lol


Get ya tits out then! Aint seen your chest stan.



luther1 said:


> don't really have to train too hard with my one gifted bodypart. want big guns tho


We all want big guns, tbh your chest is pretty decent mate but your pressing is pretty good.



Fatstuff said:


> Haha maybe your training it too much, I only do the basic compounds with everything anyway really, just play around with the rep ranges, u can keep your cable crossover and decline flyes, machine flyes incline bench DB bench incline DB bench sessions and I'll stick to bench bench and bench!!


TOO MUCH!! SHUT THE FCUK UP - That's what CT would say :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> They aren't growing ur missing the point, they are left there from when I was a fat fatty, they are the last place to get smaller so it looks worse the less fat I've got!! I've recently noticed the top of my gut is going - bottom if gut and moobs staying lol!! It's just life, genes and past abuse!!


You said they are growing better than you want...but I see your point. I have some fat around nips as well thats taking ages to shift, looks alright if I give them a good flick but in a relaxed state looks sh1t lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You said they are growing better than you want...but I see your point. I have some fat around nips as well thats taking ages to shift, looks alright if I give them a good flick but in a relaxed state looks sh1t lol


x2 lol

This weather puffs em up too! Nice cold shower helps 

Food update;

Meal 2 - 5 Sausages, 100g Spuds

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, 100g Spuds, 35g Whey, 10g Husks

Had a Fab Ice Cream too 



Snacking on nuts and some PB now, then a shake at 4 ish. Diced Turkey kebabs later :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You said they are growing better than you want...but I see your point. I have some fat around nips as well thats taking ages to shift, looks alright if I give them a good flick but in a relaxed state looks sh1t lol


R u in Mong mode lol, what I mean is the moob fat isn't growing not the chest lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> So what you gonna do about the gyno ya lemon, letro?
> 
> How do you have a hole? direct feed of iron bru or something
> 
> :lol:


just ordered letro there mate. adex was keeping it under control but never fully away....nolva atm is keeping it down alright...but as bf drops its looking worse, so letro this time


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> R u in Mong mode lol, what I mean is the moob fat isn't growing not the chest lol


Its the heat stan.

So where's this moob pic....


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just ordered letro there mate. adex was keeping it under control but never fully away....nolva atm is keeping it down alright...but as bf drops its looking worse, so letro this time


What nolva you been doing, 20mg ED? Suppose being on cycle (and your copious amount of gear) doesn't help.

Letro should sort it, pretty harsh though so don't be your usual self and triple the dose :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> What nolva you been doing, 20mg ED? Suppose being on cycle (and your copious amount of gear) doesn't help.
> 
> Letro should sort it, pretty harsh though so don't be your usual self and triple the dose :lol: :lol:


lol go ott with the bad stuff.....& forget to take the stuff that helps me most of the time pmsl. life of a rockstar i suppose

*stands by for shyte gif/meme*


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol go ott with the bad stuff.....& forget to take the stuff that helps me most of the time pmsl.* life of a rockstar i suppose*
> 
> *stands by for shyte gif/meme*


Or a spastic


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> R u in Mong mode lol, what I mean is the moob fat isn't growing not the chest lol


Oh I see...... 

still don't get it


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Its the heat stan.
> 
> So where's this moob pic....


Lol not happening pic schlaag!!


----------



## biglbs

:__________Someone mention big guns?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> :__________Someone mention big guns?


Mate I tried to rep you earlier for those!

Awesome work :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Mate I tried to rep you earlier for those!
> 
> Awesome work :beer:


Cheers mate,they have shrunk again now---not enough carbs to hold them there,though I will carb the fook out of them the day before my birthday,pmsl...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,they have shrunk again now---not enough carbs to hold them there,though I will carb the fook out of them the day before my birthday,pmsl...


Amazing how quick they've seen to come in mate, great work.

Haha, roll on that Bday picture!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Amazing how quick they've seen to come in mate, great work.
> 
> Haha, roll on that Bday picture!!


I had the arm size all along,it was just covered in my lazy lardy blanket,kinda stealth mode....pmsl

I have concerns about the loose skin I have been left with on torso but hope it sorts in time for some pics,that is out of my control though,please cross everything for me,i have earnt these pics and I want them correct!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I had the arm size all along,it was just covered in my lazy lardy blanket,kinda stealth mode....pmsl
> 
> I have concerns about the loose skin I have been left with on torso but hope it sorts in time for some pics,that is out of my control though,please cross everything for me,i have earnt these pics and I want them correct!!


Wear a vest 

We all know you've worked hard mate and will continue too.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Wear a vest
> 
> We all know you've worked hard mate and will continue too.


That is a point,but I realy didn't want to,we will see what happens by then,it may all work out ok

These pics are for my kids and grandkids etc,so I hope they are good...thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Had a lie in till 10am, that's a proper lie in for me lol

Since then me and the mrs have cleaned top to bottom. Boring as fook but needs must 

Got my Go Nutrition samples today, if you like Turkish Delight you'll love it!

Got 5 more to try :beer:

Picking girls up at 3pm, they've been at a party so they'll be buzzing I bet 

Indian later, friends over so a nice curry won't be missed by me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Indian hoovered up 

Had butter chicken, Bombay spuds, rice, poppadoms and dips 

Maple Syrup and Pancake from GN is quite moorish , I'll try the Vanilla ice cream later .

Chest is in bits from yesterday, so I'll repeat that session Monday :beer:


----------



## 25434

Hullo there. Sounds like you had a good tummy full of nosh.....I had an Indian take away last night too...I got a chicken and prawn tikka and had it with some yoghurt with cucumber in it.....really tasty. I don't like the ones with loadsa sauce on tem, they make me get the runs!  .

Have a good Sunday....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Hullo there. Sounds like you had a good tummy full of nosh.....I had an Indian take away last night too...I got a chicken and prawn tikka and had it with some yoghurt with cucumber in it.....really tasty. I don't like the ones with loadsa sauce on tem, they make me get the runs!  .
> 
> Have a good Sunday....


Morning flubs!

Lol, I could do with the runs


----------



## TELBOR

Morning you sexy buggers!!

Not a bad nights sleep, watched Broken City last nigh with Mark Wahlberg and Russel Crowe. Pretty good actually, watched Identify Thief Friday, that's quite funny. Bird in it is hilarious.

Yesterday was cheat day, suppose so was saturday night with an Indian and a few naughty ciders - oops.

Had a @JANIKvonD style chicken nugget feast, 30 of the bad boys. Didn't touch the sides tbh.

BBQ Ribs later on, then i had a chicken and bacon pizza with a few chips.... and some Ben and Jerries with a Banana 

Never mind.

Busy-ish day today, just a few customers to see later on what are quite important ones. But after those i'll be off to zee gym.

Food today - High Carb Week

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 30g Honey, 200ml Milk, Coffee, 30g Whey

Snack 2 - 30g Whey, Banana, Flap Jack (Homemade one - I'll post up the recipe next)

Meal 2 - Tortilla Wrap, 150g Pasta, 100g Tuna

Snack 3 - 30g Whey, 30g Oats, Flap Jack

Meal 3 - Tortiall Wrap, 100g Tuna, 150g Spuds

Train

Post workout - Banana, Whey, Dextrose, HMB, Creapure, Leucine, Gluatamine etc.

Meal 4 - 200g Egg Noodles, 200g Chicken, Veggies mixed in too.

Snack - Fruit, Nuts and a shake.

Oh, here's the pics I posted in the Comp thread yesterday, against 5 weeks ago...... I gained a tan 

PMSL


----------



## B4PJS

Abs are coming along nicely there mukka. Good effort


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Abs are coming along nicely there mukka. Good effort


Yeah i'm lucky I suppose, don't train for abs but always seem to be there - in a fashion 

This week is high carb week, next week I'll half them and add in cardio post weights, following week half carbs again add in abs along with cardio, then go zero carbs cardio, abs and do a little refeed day before pics :beer:

In theory


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Yeah i'm lucky I suppose, don't train for abs but always seem to be there - in a fashion
> 
> This week is high carb week, next week I'll half them and add in cardio post weights, following week half carbs again add in abs along with cardio, then go zero carbs cardio, abs and do a little refeed day before pics :beer:
> 
> In theory


Morning mate, you well? Some serious munching in here


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, you well? Some serious munching in here


Morning mate, lol. I do like food 

Roll on my bulk in september, i've pre-warned the mrs :lol:

You well ?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Morning you sexy buggers!!
> 
> Not a bad nights sleep, watched Broken City last nigh with Mark Wahlberg and Russel Crowe. Pretty good actually, watched Identify Thief Friday, that's quite funny. Bird in it is hilarious.
> 
> Yesterday was cheat day, suppose so was saturday night with an Indian and a few naughty ciders - oops.
> 
> Had a @JANIKvonD style chicken nugget feast, 30 of the bad boys. Didn't touch the sides tbh.
> 
> BBQ Ribs later on, then i had a chicken and bacon pizza with a few chips.... and some Ben and Jerries with a Banana
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Busy-ish day today, just a few customers to see later on what are quite important ones. But after those i'll be off to zee gym.
> 
> Food today - High Carb Week
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 30g Honey, 200ml Milk, Coffee, 30g Whey
> 
> Snack 2 - 30g Whey, Banana, Flap Jack (Homemade one - I'll post up the recipe next)
> 
> Meal 2 - Tortilla Wrap, 150g Pasta, 100g Tuna
> 
> Snack 3 - 30g Whey, 30g Oats, Flap Jack
> 
> Meal 3 - Tortiall Wrap, 100g Tuna, 150g Spuds
> 
> Train
> 
> Post workout - Banana, Whey, Dextrose, HMB, Creapure, Leucine, Gluatamine etc.
> 
> Meal 4 - 200g Egg Noodles, 200g Chicken, Veggies mixed in too.
> 
> Snack - Fruit, Nuts and a shake.
> 
> Oh, here's the pics I posted in the Comp thread yesterday, against 5 weeks ago...... I gained a tan
> 
> PMSL
> 
> View attachment 129833


looking good broseph <3

good weekend?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> looking good broseph <3
> 
> good weekend?


Why thank you sir, hopefully a lot better in a few weeks time :beer:

Yeah was spot on, good food and good company  Goes to fast though!

How about you? Good one?


----------



## flinty90

hey bro .. looking well mate keep up the good work X


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah i'm lucky I suppose, don't train for abs but always seem to be there - in a fashion
> 
> This week is high carb week, next week I'll half them and add in cardio post weights, following week half carbs again add in abs along with cardio, then go zero carbs cardio, abs and do a little refeed day before pics :beer:
> 
> In theory


i dont train abs either mate...just started as i was worried i may not have any pmsl, but as my bf's dropped i can feel them in great detail....just cant see them yet :lol:

i see a big difference in the pics bud.....mainly the grey hair on the back of your head (lower) u must be taking training tips from @Sharpy76 ...get shredded & old as fuk in 10 weeks


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you sir, hopefully a lot better in a few weeks time :beer:
> 
> Yeah was spot on, good food and good company  Goes to fast though!
> 
> How about you? Good one?


was alright. had fish and chips and went to the cob pub by me and had beef cobs which were amazing.

spent most of yesterday cleaning the renault 5 Gt Turbo ;D cant wait for it to be on the road again eeeek


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, lol. I do like food
> 
> Roll on my bulk in september, i've pre-warned the mrs :lol:
> 
> You well ?


All good mate thanks, where the kids nice and hyper after the party???


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i dont train abs either mate...just started as i was worried i may not have any pmsl, but as my bf's dropped i can feel them in great detail....just cant see them yet :lol:
> 
> i see a big difference in the pics bud.....mainly the grey hair on the back of your head (lower) u must be taking training tips from @Sharpy76 ...get shredded & old as fuk in 10 weeks


Get on some heavy ab work mate, i blame copious amounts of compound training when I started for how mine stay around lol

PMSL. I have no idea why my hair is so random in those pics!! I have brown hair.



Sambuca said:


> was alright. had fish and chips and went to the cob pub by me and had beef cobs which were amazing.
> 
> spent most of yesterday cleaning the renault 5 Gt Turbo ;D cant wait for it to be on the road again eeeek


A good weekend of food then I hope, can't beat fish and chips 

HAHA, hope its back on the road ASAP, then your selling it aren't you?



paulandabbi said:


> All good mate thanks, where the kids nice and hyper after the party???


LOL, they were ok tbh. Youngest was a little nuts, but they slept well saturday night. A good 11 hours


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> A good weekend of food then I hope, can't beat fish and chips
> 
> HAHA, hope its back on the road ASAP, then your selling it aren't you?


i was going too but im not sure I can bring my self too lol  its so awesome


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Get on some heavy ab work mate, i blame copious amounts of compound training when I started for how mine stay around lol
> 
> PMSL. I have no idea why my hair is so random in those pics!! I have brown hair.
> 
> A good weekend of food then I hope, can't beat fish and chips
> 
> HAHA, hope its back on the road ASAP, then your selling it aren't you?
> 
> *LOL, they were ok tbh. Youngest was a little nuts, but they slept well saturday night. A good 11 hours*


Your lucky then!! I wish mine would come back calm, mine come back even more hyper than at the party lol. 11 hours sleep, dreaming there I think haha. My eldest has about 9 and then she is up!

You working mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i was going too but im not sure I can bring my self too lol  its so awesome


Course you can, your a big boy now Samantha.

Sell it


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Your lucky then!! I wish mine would come back calm, mine come back even more hyper than at the party lol. 11 hours sleep, dreaming there I think haha. My eldest has about 9 and then she is up!
> 
> You working mate?


PMSL. These pair don't really eat or drink anything laced in E numbers TBH. They drink water over anything else and hate sweets PMSL

9 Hours is plenty 

Yes mate, leaving office in an hour or so.


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. These pair don't really eat or drink anything laced in E numbers TBH. They drink water over anything else and hate sweets PMSL
> 
> 9 Hours is plenty
> 
> Yes mate, leaving office in an hour or so.


I need to get mine hating sweets, they fooking love them!!

9 hours might be plenty but when she is up at 5.30 it gets annoying lol. I want her to sleep for 11 hours 

You got customers to see then?


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> I need to get mine hating sweets, they fooking love them!!
> 
> 9 hours might be plenty but when she is up at 5.30 it gets annoying lol. I want her to sleep for 11 hours
> 
> You got customers to see then?


LOL, mine just aren't fussed at all. They'll try one and 99% of the time spit it out  They do like popcorn and chocolate though :lol:

Haha, get a clock in her room and tell her when she is allowed to come out! :lol:

Yes mate, only a couple today.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hey bro .. looking well mate keep up the good work X


Missed this post!!

Sorry mate.

Thanks, we'll see what you think come saturday :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

FLAPJACK RECIPE - Not for Cutting 

275g Rolled Oats

50g Golden Syrup

150g Unsalted Butter

200g Milk Choc

60g Choc Whey

1 - Melt butter and Syrup togther

2 - Stir in oats

3 - Spread into a baking tray

4 - Bang in oven for approx 15 mins or till golden brown (170 degrees/ gas mark 5)

5- Melt chocolate and stir in whey, little by little so its smooth

6- Pour onto cooled flapjack

7 - Place in fridge for a couple of hours

8 - Cut up in x amount of pieces

9 - ENJOY 









Breakdown

Made 8 bars;

Cals 444

Fats 24.5g

Carbs 42.5g

Protein 10.2g

:beer:


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> LOL, mine just aren't fussed at all. They'll try one and 99% of the time spit it out  They do like popcorn and chocolate though :lol:
> 
> Haha, get a clock in her room and tell her when she is allowed to come out! :lol:
> 
> Yes mate, only a couple today.


Mine just love anything sweet, I blame my father in law though so its all good :lol:

Its not that she comes out of her room its just she starts playing with all the noisiest toys, shouting, singing and generally being as annoying as possible. She wakes everyone up. We said about putting a clock in there but it wouldn't make any difference, I have been in there begging her to just chill on her bed and read some books just till a reasonable time but its means nothing lol.

Anything good planned for the week ahead?


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Mine just love anything sweet, I blame my father in law though so its all good :lol:
> 
> Its not that she comes out of her room its just she starts playing with all the noisiest toys, shouting, singing and generally being as annoying as possible. She wakes everyone up. We said about putting a clock in there but it wouldn't make any difference, I have been in there begging her to just chill on her bed and read some books just till a reasonable time but its means nothing lol.
> 
> Anything good planned for the week ahead?


HAHA, yep mine do that when they wake up. Zero concept of being quiet 

Nope, work, eat plenty, train hard and the mrs is off the blob :devil2:

You?


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> HAHA, yep mine do that when they wake up. Zero concept of being quiet
> 
> Nope, work, eat plenty, train hard and the mrs is off the blob :devil2:
> 
> You?


Its mad, mine go mad at me if I talk when they are watching a film even though they are talking the whole way through it anyway and yet at 5.30am in the fooking morning they are shouting like its going out of fashion.

Not doing a lot mate, eating a little, training some and generally chilling really. You got some naughty times coming up then lmao.


----------



## JANIKvonD

they look fukin ace rob.....macros are a bit p!sh tho :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> they look fukin ace rob.....macros are a bit p!sh tho :lol:


LOL

Suppose you can add and take away stuff can't you. I think next batch i'll crush up some walnuts within the chocolate and add another scoop of whey :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> FLAPJACK RECIPE - Not for Cutting
> 
> 275g Rolled Oats
> 
> 50g Golden Syrup
> 
> 150g Unsalted Butter
> 
> 200g Milk Choc
> 
> 60g Choc Whey
> 
> 1 - Melt butter and Syrup togther
> 
> 2 - Stir in oats
> 
> 3 - Spread into a baking tray
> 
> 4 - Bang in oven for approx 15 mins or till golden brown (170 degrees/ gas mark 5)
> 
> 5- Melt chocolate and stir in whey, little by little so its smooth
> 
> 6- Pour onto cooled flapjack
> 
> 7 - Place in fridge for a couple of hours
> 
> 8 - Cut up in x amount of pieces
> 
> 9 - ENJOY
> 
> View attachment 129853
> 
> 
> View attachment 129854
> 
> 
> View attachment 129855
> 
> 
> View attachment 129856
> 
> 
> Breakdown
> 
> Made 8 bars;
> 
> Cals 444
> 
> Fats 24.5g
> 
> Carbs 42.5g
> 
> Protein 10.2g
> 
> :beer:


Why have these not been posted to me in a Tupperware box?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Why have these not been posted to me in a Tupperware box?


I have no idea.... :lol:

Easy mate, you could do them whilst your chicken cooks at night :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I have no idea.... :lol:
> 
> Easy mate, you could do them whilst your chicken cooks at night :beer:


I feel like baking is a womans job, plus I cook enough as it is so I could do without it, possibly a weekend venture, needs a bit more protein though.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I feel like baking is a womans job, plus I cook enough as it is so I could do without it, possibly a weekend venture, needs a bit more protein though.


Yes it is lol. But its dead easy so I don't know what all the fuss is about with dem bitches 

Agreed, couple more scoops of whey, a handful of nuts and away you go :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yes it is lol. But its dead easy so I don't know what all the fuss is about with dem bitches
> 
> Agreed, couple more scoops of whey, a handful of nuts and away you go :beer:


Haha! If its dead easy I shall show the gf the instructions and have her make them whilst I play with the pup and watch Top Gear


----------



## JANIKvonD

i missed topgear last night!! was it good?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha! If its dead easy I shall show the gf the instructions and have her make them whilst I play with the pup and watch Top Gear


Don't even show here, just text her


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i missed topgear last night!! was it good?


Watching it later, it's always good lol

Same as Man vrs Food, always good


----------



## Chelsea

JANIKvonD said:


> i missed topgear last night!! was it good?


Same mate, I will be watching it at lunch at 1pm  I shall let you know.



R0BLET said:


> Don't even show here, just text her


Haha that's exactly what I meant, screen grab of the instructions then a message to say that I would like them as pudding.....TONIGHT!

Im not gonna claim that the above will work or whether it will in fact get my hit with something but as a man I feel like that is how I should communicate cooking instructions!


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> they look fukin ace rob.....*macros are a bit p!sh tho* :lol:


Says the man who ate McD's out of business yesterday:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha that's exactly what I meant, screen grab of the instructions then a message to say that I would like them as pudding.....TONIGHT!
> 
> Im not gonna claim that the above will work or whether it will in fact get my hit with something but as a man I feel like that is how I should communicate cooking instructions!


Give me her number and i'll sort her out mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Says the man who ate McD's out of business yesterday:lol:


IIFYM


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> IIFYM


If It Fits Your Maccys??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Says the man who ate McD's out of business yesterday:lol:


good point :lol:



R0BLET said:


> IIFYM


....it didnt :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Give me her number and i'll sort her out mate


Nice try!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> good point :lol:
> 
> ....it didnt :thumb:


PMSL. Plus the A class stuff you had on top, dedicated all the way


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. Plus the A class stuff you had on top, *dedicated all the way *


exactly this mate.....its a hobby at the end of the day


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> exactly this mate.....its a hobby at the end of the day


Hobby or addiction....?


----------



## TELBOR

Triple X in possession......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Triple X in possession......


I'd keep your midget porn collection to yourself if I were you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd keep your midget porn collection to yourself if I were you


I'm doing you a copy mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm doing you a copy mate :beer:


Lovely - Snow White & The 7 Midget Cocks :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lovely - Snow White & The 7 Midget Cocks :lol:


That's it, the one featuring @Chelsea..... He's Snow White


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> That's it, the one featuring @Chelsea..... He's Snow White


Sounds like a great day out, I imagine you're the dwarf with the smallest cock right?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's it, the one featuring @Chelsea..... He's Snow White


Certainly looked white after 7 midget facials lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a great day out, I imagine you're the dwarf with the smallest cock right?


Correct :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Certainly looked white after 7 midget facials lol


Nah, he swallowed every drop pmsl


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nah, he swallowed every drop pmsl


I'm not wasting good protein!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'm not wasting good protein!


It's how you take your BCAA's isn't it mate?

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> It's how you take your BCAA's isn't it mate?
> 
> :lol:


Yep, liquid form, better absorption


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol. I'm waiting for the day some dumb cvnt comes on here saying his mates told him that drinking his own spunk would build more muscle that eating chicken but he's been doing it for 3 weeks and not gained anything pmsl

@R0BLET - you didn't gain anything trying that did you?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. I'm waiting for the day some dumb cvnt comes on here saying his mates told him that drinking his own spunk would build more muscle that eating chicken but he's been doing it for 3 weeks and not gained anything pmsl
> 
> @R0BLET - you didn't gain anything trying that did you?


I was doing 10ml a day and all I got was Gonorrhea in my throat.....


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. I'm waiting for the day some dumb cvnt comes on here saying his mates told him that drinking his own spunk would build more muscle that eating chicken but he's been doing it for 3 weeks and not gained anything pmsl
> 
> @R0BLET - you didn't gain anything trying that did you?


The cnut hasnt gained anything trying anything else so cant blame him for tryin


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> The cnut hasnt gained anything trying anything else so cant blame him for tryin


We're not all as lucky as you being black you know


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> We're not all as lucky as you being black you know


I know I know not be stopped and searched radomly must be a real pain in ass :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I know I know not be stopped and searched radomly must be a real pain in ass :lol:


It's random, it could happen to any of us. You must just have "that look" about you :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's random, it could happen to any of us. You must just have "that look" about you :lol:


Yea I do... the black look pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea I do... the black look pmsl


pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yea I do... the black look pmsl


You're black?!?! 

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Food has gone exactly to plan today, just getting 6 mins of vitamin D then home for dinner 

Chest session;

DB flys and press to warm up

Decline Bench

15x50kg

12x70kg

10x80kg

10x80kg

12x50kg

10x50kg

Pec Fly Machine

12x50kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

12x80kg

12x90kg

15x50kg

Incline Press

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

12x20kg

Cable Flys Top, Middle and Low Pulley

12x20kgx3

Tricep Extensions to wrap up 

Too busy to do pin pressing and too busy to do a few more bits. But still hit the spot!

Legs tomorrow, yes you heard me...... Legs!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Most ridiculous thunder and lightning storm ever here.

Rumbles since 10pm and still going lol

MAHOOSIVE bang at 5.30am, car alarms, house alarms, then fire engines and police cars all over!

Crazy!!

Anyway, legs time


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Most ridiculous thunder and lightning storm ever here.
> 
> Rumbles since 10pm and still going lol
> 
> MAHOOSIVE bang at 5.30am, car alarms, house alarms, then fire engines and police cars all over!
> 
> Crazy!!
> 
> Anyway, legs time


Its leg day for me too, shame about your thunder, I had a bit of lightning but that's it, apparently it will be worse today though.

Have a good one fatty


----------



## Sambuca

was crazy by me 

some guy in a aston martin went through a puddle and broke down road was shut off


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Most ridiculous thunder and lightning storm ever here.
> 
> Rumbles since 10pm and still going lol
> 
> MAHOOSIVE bang at 5.30am, car alarms, house alarms, then fire engines and police cars all over!
> 
> Crazy!!
> 
> Anyway, legs time


had thunder all night here too and its still going on, heavy rain aswell


----------



## Breda

Had some beautiful lightning and some light thunder last night it was lovely, set me off to sleep a treat. Got woken up by torrential rainfal tho ffs

1st day back in tge gym since weds for me and it's legs as well. Here's hopin my back is ok

Have a good 1 chaps


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Its leg day for me too, shame about your thunder, I had a bit of lightning but that's it, apparently it will be worse today though.
> 
> Have a good one fatty


It's crazy it's still going on, well miserable !!



Have a good one too super chub


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> was crazy by me
> 
> some guy in a aston martin went through a puddle and broke down road was shut off


A puddle or a mini reservoir lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Had some beautiful lightning and some light thunder last night it was lovely, set me off to sleep a treat. Got woken up by torrential rainfal tho ffs
> 
> 1st day back in tge gym since weds for me and it's legs as well. Here's hopin my back is ok
> 
> Have a good 1 chaps


I kid not the huge bang at early doors was the loudest thing I've ever heard lol

Seen as it woke us up hearts were pounding!

Enjoy the session mate, ya slacker!!


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session, LEGS!!

Haven't don legs since march - oops.

Leg Extensions

10x45kg

10x55kg

10x65kg

Failure @45kg

Leg Press

10x50kg

10x100kg

10x150kg

10x200kg

6x240kg

Failure @100kg

Standing Calf Raises

15x65kg

15x75kg

15x95kg

Failure @45kf

Lay Ham Curls

15x40kg

15x50kg

15x60kg

Failure @30kg

10 mins steep incline on treadmill

Fooking loved it!

In other news, made some more flapjacks;



White choc with some raspberries in it


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I kid not the huge bang at early doors was the loudest thing I've ever heard lol
> 
> Seen as it woke us up hearts were pounding!
> 
> Enjoy the session mate, ya slacker!!


It makes you wonder just wtf is making that bang so fukin loud lol.

I will try and enjoy had a bad back since last Monday so just guna feel it out

Sounds like you had a good session and those flaps look nice


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> A puddle or a mini reservoir lol


lol well a couple of feet deep. my trusty volvo 850 t5 went through it like it wasnt there. brrrrrummmmm tsh


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> It makes you wonder just wtf is making that bang so fukin loud lol.
> 
> I will try and enjoy had a bad back since last Monday so just guna feel it out
> 
> Sounds like you had a good session and those flaps look nice


It's elephants falling out of bed mate 

What you done now??


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> lol well a couple of feet deep. my trusty volvo 850 t5 went through it like it wasnt there. brrrrrummmmm tsh


Well he's a daft sod for being cocky lol

Why you got a police car mate? Pmsl


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> It's elephants falling out of bed mate
> 
> What you done now??


Noisy bastardswant tuckin in lol

Not sure tbf mate all I know is my lower back was in pain after some rack pulls but its not in as much pain now so its worth testin out


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Well he's a daft sod for being cocky lol
> 
> Why you got a police car mate? Pmsl


i wanted something cheap, fast and reliable lol. its a proper grandad sleeper car. creep up to bmw on dual carriage way then blitz it. i got 145 out of it on the m6 few weeks back. beast of a car ;D.

plus nothing funnier than we my 5ft missus is driving it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Noisy bastardswant tuckin in lol
> 
> Not sure tbf mate all I know is my lower back was in pain after some rack pulls but its not in as much pain now so its worth testin out


fvck legs bro, jus do bicep curls in the squat rack and a few sets on bench


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> fvck legs bro, jus do bicep curls in the squat rack and a few sets on bench


I'll do that anyway thats standard but my legs need a good beastin


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> fvck legs bro, jus do bicep curls in the squat rack and a few sets on bench


Sounds like one of Ben's sessions


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like one of Ben's sessions


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Today's session, LEGS!!
> 
> Haven't don legs since march - oops.
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 10x45kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> 10x65kg
> 
> Failure @45kg
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x150kg
> 
> 10x200kg
> 
> 6x240kg
> 
> Failure @100kg
> 
> Standing Calf Raises
> 
> 15x65kg
> 
> 15x75kg
> 
> 15x95kg
> 
> Failure @45kf
> 
> Lay Ham Curls
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 15x50kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> Failure @30kg
> 
> 10 mins steep incline on treadmill
> 
> Fooking loved it!
> 
> In other news, made some more flapjacks;
> 
> View attachment 130126
> 
> 
> White choc with some raspberries in it


Beating me a my own flapjack game eh? Fat cvnt, they look amazing!!

Sutton in Ashfield? The ex gf is from there, mayfield street.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Beating me a my own flapjack game eh? Fat cvnt, they look amazing!!
> 
> Sutton in Ashfield? The ex gf is from there, mayfield street.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


LOL, taste good too mate 

She's from Kirkby then, well bordeline Pinxton. I have a customer at the end of her street lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> LOL, taste good too mate
> 
> She's from Kirkby then, well bordeline Pinxton. I have a customer at the end of her street lol


How much does he pay you to bum him?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> How much does he pay you to bum him?


I charge by the inch mate 

Its a control and automation solution business.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> How much does he pay you to bum him?


Bag of chips


----------



## TELBOR

Stairs are hard work already 

Chest is pretty done in too from yesterday, happy days!


----------



## TELBOR

Double post


----------



## liam0810

So Robert are you winning this 10 week transformation? I hope so, @Sharpy76 doesn't count!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> So Robert are you winning this 10 week transformation? I hope so, @Sharpy76 doesn't count!


Is it cos i is black?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Is it cos i is black?


Yep defo is that, didnt you know we are all massive racists?


----------



## Sambuca

roblet did legggggs robllet did leggggsssssssss

now your a man


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So Robert are you winning this 10 week transformation? I hope so, @Sharpy76 doesn't count!


Course I am, lost 20lb fat, gained 40lb muscle in 5 weeks - celltech!

He's in the over 50's mate


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep defo is that, didnt you know we are all massive racists?


He's MT2 black, like a wigga isn't he the daft sod :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> roblet did legggggs robllet did leggggsssssssss
> 
> now your a man


Feeling it now mate, love it!!

:beer:

Back tomorrow! Deads back on the cards


----------



## TELBOR

Bed! I'm fooked.

Just done some core work, well...... mrs doggy  Abs looked awesome in the mirror pmsl

Toodle pip :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bed at 8:15?! What are you 12 years old? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bed at 8:15?! What are you 12 years old? Lol


Mate I was knackered.

Anyway, legs aren't communicating with brain very well this morning :beer:

Back time !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate I was knackered.
> 
> Anyway, legs aren't communicating with brain very well this morning :beer:
> 
> Back time !!


Lol. Fair enough. Have a good one! Back for me too, again!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. Fair enough. Have a good one! Back for me too, again!


I enjoy my sleep too much lol

Was a goo one, hope you didn't cramp up again


----------



## TELBOR

Back

Pullover Machine

15x30kg

15x42.5kg

15x50kg

Rack Pulls

15x60kg

12x100kg

10x140kg

5x180kg

20x60kg

Lat Pull Downs - Mid Bar Grip

12x42.5kg

12x57.5kg

10x72.5kg

8x80kg

15x30kg Wide Grip

15x30kg Close Underhand Grip

EZ Bar BOR

15x40kg

12x80kg

20x40kg FOOKED!

Close Grip Pulley Row

3 sets till failure @ 50kg

Done!

Meal 1 - 50g oats with milk and honey

Post workout - Whey, Glutamine, Leucine, HMB, Creapure

Meal 2 - 100g Pasta, 150g Chicken in a tortilla wrap 

Then shakes, nuts other stuff and same meal again later and some form of meat for dinner 

Looked and felt very flat today, very annoying.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bed! I'm fooked.
> 
> Just done some core work, well...... mrs doggy  Abs looked awesome in the mirror pmsl
> 
> Toodle pip :lol:


I was about to call you the biggest (not in muscular terms) gay ever after I read about you doing core work then I read the next bit.....consider that a warning :sneaky2:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I was about to call you the biggest (not in muscular terms) gay ever after I read about you doing core work then I read the next bit.....consider that a warning :sneaky2:


Lol best core work out there!

Got a little cramp in the hams though pmsl


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol best core work out there!
> 
> Got a little cramp in the hams though pmsl


Best and quickest mate, you should release a workout vid - R0BLET's 1minute Core Workout


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Best and quickest mate, you should release a workout vid - R0BLET's 1minute Core Workout


1 minute.... wishful thinking mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Probably one you'll want to sub to

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/234552-gays-ukm.html


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably one you'll want to sub to
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/234552-gays-ukm.html


You here all day?

Twát :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chicken and rice for dinner - rock and roll eh?!

Legs are seriously fooked, have a little chuckle to myself when I try and get up from anywhere 

Got cramp in both hams earlier, killer cramps!! Damn that horizontal cardio :lol:

Shoulders tomorrow, well up for it! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Chicken and rice for dinner - rock and roll eh?!
> 
> Legs are seriously fooked, have a little chuckle to myself when I try and get up from anywhere
> 
> Got cramp in both hams earlier, killer cramps!! Damn that horizontal cardio :lol:
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow, well up for it! :beer:


I find leg doms funny for the first day then day 2 and 3 I seriously question why I do it to myself then by day 7 I'm doing it again??? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I find leg doms funny for the first day then day 2 and 3 I seriously question why I do it to myself then by day 7 I'm doing it again??? :lol:


It's like I have MS pmsl

Looking forward to next week!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's like I have MS pmsl
> 
> Looking forward to next week!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Bed!!!

Whey, oats and egg whites just been chugged and that's me done.

Sleep tight you skinny weak slags


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bi-atches!

Shoulder Session;

DB Press

15x10kg

15x15kg

12x20kg

10x25kg

6x30kg

15x10kg

DB Side Raises

15x5kg

15x10kg

10x15kg

12x5kg

Seated Shoulder Press (Plate Loaded)

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

12x20kg

Tricep Extensions

15x30kg

15x40kg

15x50kg

DB Front Raises

15x5kg

12x10kg

10x15kg

10x5kg superset side raises x10

Meal 1 - 50g oats, milk and honey

Post Workout - Whey and usual aminos and shít 

Forgot leg doms peak at day 2/3 pmsl. Look like a right Mong, well....... More than usual!

Wasn't sure if these 2 girls were perving on me or wondering what's up with me - I'll take the perv one 

Have a good day you lot!!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Morning bi-atches!
> 
> Shoulder Session;
> 
> DB Press
> 
> 15x10kg
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 6x30kg
> 
> 15x10kg
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 15x5kg
> 
> 15x10kg
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> 12x5kg
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press (Plate Loaded)
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> Tricep Extensions
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 15x50kg
> 
> DB Front Raises
> 
> 15x5kg
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> 10x5kg superset side raises x10
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g oats, milk and honey
> 
> Post Workout - Whey and usual aminos and shít
> 
> Forgot leg doms peak at day 2/3 pmsl. Look like a right Mong, well....... More than usual!
> 
> Wasn't sure if these 2 girls were perving on me or wondering what's up with me - I'll take the perv one
> 
> Have a good day you lot!!


I am sure they were perving. knickers probably looked like a little boy had sneezed in them they were so wet


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I am sure they were perving. knickers probably looked like a little boy had sneezed in them they were so wet


Thanks for the continued support :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Thanks for the continued support :lol:


Lol no problemo  <3 <3 <3 <3 8==D (_o_)


----------



## TELBOR

Off to sort the bloody car again lol

Mechanic "must be the turbo" pmsl.

He did that over the phone, this is after a service last week and first diagnosis being a gear box issue 

Legends.

That's my morning covered anyway


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Off to sort the bloody car again lol
> 
> Mechanic "must be the turbo" pmsl.
> 
> He did that over the phone, this is after a service last week and first diagnosis being a gear box issue
> 
> Legends.
> 
> That's my morning covered anyway


Oh dear. this on a ford focus diesel? whats the problem?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Oh dear. this on a ford focus diesel? whats the problem?


Certainly is mate lol.

Well it's jerky between 30/40 so that's annoying as fook! Even if you have it in a low gear at high revs. So some sort of power issue.

Jumps out of reverse and won't always go into that gear pmsl

My gaffa and one of the directors want rid of it but the other director won't sign off the money for a new one lol

Bit annoying


----------



## JANIKvonD

nice sesh there bawbag


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> nice sesh there bawbag


Thanks babe


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


>


OMG this absolutely cracked me up at work!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> OMG this absolutely cracked me up at work!!!!! :lol:


It's a painfully familiar feeling isn't it!! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Course I am, lost 20lb fat, gained 40lb muscle in 5 weeks - celltech!
> 
> He's in the over 50's mate


You mean TPW! Heard their cookies will make you look like arnie after 2 dozen


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> You mean TPW! Heard their cookies will make you look like arnie after 2 dozen


Really..... Best get some then 

Ordering some next week :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Really fooking knackered again today!

Off to last customer for 3pm then home to sit my ass on the sofa 

Food has been spot on today, exactly as planned. Not even fancied a chocolate muffin *cough @Ginger Ben *cough 

Think I'll have a rest day tomorrow or maybe an arm blast.

Saturday I'm training with @fliny90, been a good 4 weeks so good to have a catch up and a chest beasting!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Use that to get the 100+ up mate, assuming @flinty90 can spot that sort of weight


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Use that to get the 100+ up mate, assuming @flinty90 can spot that sort of weight


Aye I'm hoping so mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

You know how I said the thunder and lightning was crazy and a HUGE bang happened...... 3 houses and a car got hit on the street opposite my house pmsl

No wonder it was so loud


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> You know how I said the thunder and lightning was crazy and a HUGE bang happened...... 3 houses and a car got hit on the street opposite my house pmsl
> 
> No wonder it was so loud


Jesus when was this?


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Jesus when was this?


Lol, Tuesday morning


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Lol, Tuesday morning


Lightning is so dangerous, I knew someone that got struck with their umbrella


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Lightning is so dangerous, I knew someone that got struck with their umbrella


Mental isn't it!

Did they die?


----------



## biglbs

YummyMummy said:


> Jesus when was this?


2013 years ago....about Christmas time


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Mental isn't it!
> 
> Did they die?


Nearly they were seriously ill in hospital


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Really fooking knackered again today!
> 
> Off to last customer for 3pm then home to sit my ass on the sofa
> 
> Food has been spot on today, exactly as planned. Not even fancied a chocolate muffin *cough @Ginger Ben *cough
> 
> Think I'll have a rest day tomorrow or maybe an arm blast.
> 
> Saturday I'm training with @fliny90, been a good 4 weeks so good to have a catch up and a chest beasting!!


You and me both bro,fookin pooped,so been eating like a mofo!


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> 2013 years ago....about Christmas time


DA DUM!!


----------



## biglbs

YummyMummy said:


> DA DUM!!


Twas sh1t but I am in doughnut mood!!!!ooooooossshhhh


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Nearly they were seriously ill in hospital


Poor sod. Better to where a hood I suppose


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> Twas sh1t but I am in doughnut mood!!!!ooooooossshhhh


Dont you dare talk about donuts....

I'm starving lol mmmmmm donuts


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You and me both bro,fookin pooped,so been eating like a mofo!


Mate I'm none stop eating lol. Just about to have a huge stir fry at mothers


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, it's Friday!! Whoop whoop!!

Smashed an amazing bicep session in........ Did I fook, it's biceps so it's boring lol

Biceps

Wrist Curls

Rope Hammer Curls

EZ Wide Grip Curls

Incline Bench DB Curls

Straight Bar Cable Curls

BB Overhand Curls

Machine Preacher Curls

Done

Food had, shake had and shít to be had 

Have fun you lot!!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning nobber. Got plans for the weekend?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning nobber. Got plans for the weekend?


Morning mate, nothing major. Daughters Bday next week so just getting her a few more bits and probably off swimming sunday 

You ?


----------



## B4PJS

Got the Neice-in-law's 21st birthday tomorrow, then hopefully feck all sunday. Need to do my deadlifts in the morning though as I dunno whether I can be bovvered doing them tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Got the Neice-in-law's 21st birthday tomorrow, then hopefully feck all sunday. Need to do my deadlifts in the morning though as I dunno whether I can be bovvered doing them tonight.


P1ss up then? lol

Sack em off and get a good nights sleep mate, then smash em!!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> P1ss up then? lol
> 
> Sack em off and get a good nights sleep mate, then smash em!!


Nah, got to drive over to Cobham for it 

Wondering if I can get 125/130 without fecking up my back again


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Nah, got to drive over to Cobham for it
> 
> Wondering if I can get 125/130 without fecking up my back again


Good lad! :lol:

Mind over matter! How about doing a GVT session at 90/100kg? That would mash you up goooooood!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! :lol:
> 
> Mind over matter! How about doing a GVT session at 90/100kg? That would mash you up goooooood!


I would but get bored doing more than 5 reps at a time, 10 at a push. Will prob try for a 10-15 rep finisher though


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, it's Friday!! Whoop whoop!!
> 
> Smashed an amazing bicep session in........ Did I fook, it's biceps so it's boring lol
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Wrist Curls
> 
> Rope Hammer Curls
> 
> EZ Wide Grip Curls
> 
> Incline Bench DB Curls
> 
> Straight Bar Cable Curls
> 
> BB Overhand Curls
> 
> Machine Preacher Curls
> 
> Done
> 
> Food had, shake had and shít to be had
> 
> Have fun you lot!!


sweet jeeebus thats alot :lol: good work dude


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> I would but get bored doing more than 5 reps at a time, 10 at a push. Will prob try for a 10-15 rep finisher though


Reps, reps, reps!! Love em


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> sweet jeeebus thats alot :lol: good work dude


Was still boring though :lol:

Cheers dude!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Reps, reps, reps!! Love em


rep whore


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> rep whore


LOL, I try to work to failure - like you. All about the PUMP


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> LOL, I try to work to failure - like you. All about the PUMP


You saying Jan is a failure? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> You saying Jan is a failure? :whistling:


Thought that was obvious mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags.

Chest today with that freak @flinty90 :lol:

Oats and honey in a min then get ready to go.

Managed to squeeze a little on our budget and we booked a holiday last night after about 4 hours searching pmsl

But I'm off to Crete 4 weeks on Friday :beer:

All inclusive, 50 feet from the beach - happy days


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Crete sounds good mate, well earned break.

Go easy on the old boy on chest today mate


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Crete sounds good mate, well earned break.
> 
> Go easy on the old boy on chest today mate


Thanks mate, we're dying to get away lol

Haha, I think it's the opposite way around


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy holidays! im itching to get away too mate, fed up of the sight of this place.


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> You saying Jan is a failure? :whistling:





R0BLET said:


> Thought that was obvious mate


just noticed this ya pair o bum jockeys :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> happy holidays! im itching to get away too mate, fed up of the sight of this place.


Thanks mate  Defo needed our end lol.

All in, little under £600 for us both :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work squirt, holiday sounds great


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work squirt, holiday sounds great


Ready for it mate!!

Chest has been murdered.

@flinty90 battered me lol.

Was good though. No flat bench, DB's.

Got 40's up for 8 so happy at that


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies.

Last day of 'high' carbs. Tomorrow they'll be reduced significantly with fats going up.

Was planning on doing a carbon today to get rid of some crap but weather was crap last night so would have been a wash out.

Have fun you lot!

EDIT - Just realised I put a CARBON not Car Boot! Damn phone


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Ready for it mate!!
> 
> Chest has been murdered.
> 
> @flinty90 battered me lol.
> 
> Was good though. No flat bench, DB's.
> 
> Got 40's up for 8 so happy at that


I never do flat bench these days, db's just feel more natural in the movement, long way of 40s though ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Last day of 'high' carbs. Tomorrow they'll be reduced significantly with fats going up.
> 
> Was planning on doing a carbon today to get rid of some crap but weather was crap last night so would have been a wash out.
> 
> Have fun you lot!


How's the weight been on the high carb week mate? You put any on?


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> I never do flat bench these days, db's just feel more natural in the movement, long way of 40s though ha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I like DB's over barbell tbh mate, but I'll throw flat bench in every other session 

You'll get there mate, get some Tren pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the weight been on the high carb week mate? You put any on?


Couple of kg's so the scales say mate. Just over 88kg or 194lbs in your money pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I like DB's over barbell tbh mate, but I'll throw flat bench in every other session
> 
> You'll get there mate, get some Tren pmsl


Yeah I like tren. On deca just now though. Couple of weeks before I feel strength I believe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Yeah I like tren. On deca just now though. Couple of weeks before I feel strength I believe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yeah should do mate, longer ester so kicks in a little later - but lasts a little longer so all gooooooood!!

Never tried deca, so far so good?


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Yeah should do mate, longer ester so kicks in a little later - but lasts a little longer so all gooooooood!!
> 
> Never tried deca, so far so good?


Only second week so nothing much to report, hopefully see shortly. Bsi stuff so guess its a 50/50 from the threads on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Only second week so nothing much to report, hopefully see shortly. Bsi stuff so guess its a 50/50 from the threads on here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I take those threads with a pinch of salt tbh mate, makes me laugh when guys use them - or any other ugl and say its crap lol.

They keep at the same doses and expect more changes pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> I take those threads with a pinch of salt tbh mate, makes me laugh when guys use them - or any other ugl and say its crap lol.
> 
> They keep at the same doses and expect more changes pmsl


Too true, ill see how it goes, feeling a slight libidos increase so I'm sure it g2g. Ill report in a week or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Too true, ill see how it goes, feeling a slight libidos increase so I'm sure it g2g. Ill report in a week or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Always a good sign 

Rape mode :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all, off to bed in 10 mins.

Food prepped for tomorrow, looks like this;

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites, 2 whole eggs, 35g whey and EVOO.

Meal 2 - Chicken & Spinach

Meal 3 - Rice Cakes & Houmous

Meal 3 - Chicken & Spinach

Meal 4 - Whey, PB with a few Oats

Train

Post Workout - Usual gubbins with Whey

Meal 5 - Salmon with Greens

Meal 6 - Coconut Milk with Whey

Snacks of Nuts and PB throughout the day.

Back session tomorrow, probably some rack pulls again


----------



## Sambuca

Good night


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Sleep was a cùnt last night! Kept bloody waking up as I was biting my tongue with my back teeth pmsl

I mean proper biting, all chopped up this morning lol.

Anyway, so far;

Meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 35g 100% Whey and 2 table spoons of EVOO

2g Vitamin C

5000iu Vitamin D

2x CLA

2x Green Tea Caps

That's meal 1 of my 'cut' done lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

WTF is that all about mate?? Weird

Check you with all your supps


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> WTF is that all about mate?? Weird
> 
> Check you with all your supps


Fcuk knows mate but it was really annoying.

LOL, anything to help along with the cut mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk knows mate but it was really annoying.
> 
> LOL, anything to help along with the cut mate :beer:


Dnp is the best one


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dnp is the best one


PMSL

TBH I don't see anyone on here who hasn't bounced back to where they started after using it 

Cardio starts today, 10 min HIIT after back session :beer:

I want 6 crystal clear abs for my holiday lol, I don't give a sh1t if they disappear after day 1 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> TBH I don't see anyone on here who hasn't bounced back to where they started after using it
> 
> Cardio starts today, 10 min HIIT after back session :beer:
> 
> I want 6 crystal clear abs for my holiday lol, I don't give a sh1t if they disappear after day 1 :lol:


True, a lot of people have tbh.

Good goal to have mate and a holiday can be good motivation for something like that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True, a lot of people have tbh.
> 
> Good goal to have mate and a holiday can be good motivation for something like that.


You do know i'll start to feel skinny and get depressed PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You do know i'll start to feel skinny and get depressed PMSL


Surely you're used to that? 

It will happen mate, but just keep your eye on the prize, don't worry about size as it's irrelevant unless is quality mass.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Surely you're used to that?
> 
> It will happen mate, but just keep your eye on the prize, don't worry about size as it's irrelevant unless is quality mass.


Yep, used to that 

Roger that boss.

Meal 2 just hoovered up - 200g Chicken, Handful of Spinach


----------



## flinty90

Fcukin cutiing gese bro. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin cutiing gese bro. x


Cutting/recomp 

We'll soon see in a few weeks won't we lol


----------



## flinty90

Im cutting too. cutting my fcukin ties with you skinny wannabe cnuts lol. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Im cutting too. cutting my fcukin ties with you skinny wannabe cnuts lol. x


I know you love me really :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Food update,

Meal 4 just about to go down, more chicken and spinach :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

that stuff i sent you is what they gave the hulk. get on it ^^^


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I know you love me really :wub:


Dam right. you give the.best blowjob ive ever had ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> that stuff i sent you is what they gave the hulk. get on it ^^^


You sound like that cnut @Ginger Ben :lol:



flinty90 said:


> Dam right. you give the.best blowjob ive ever had ;-)


Mate, watch this. I'd love her for 5 mins 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1hqo0j&s=5


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> You sound like that cnut @Ginger Ben :lol:
> 
> Mate, watch this. I'd love her for 5 mins
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1hqo0j&s=5


tbh thats overkill mine would probably just get past her front teeth


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> tbh thats overkill mine would probably just get past her front teeth


fcuk that, i'd want my balls brushing her teeth


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> fcuk that, i'd want my balls brushing her teeth


Christ!! I've just eaten!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> fcuk that, i'd want my balls brushing her teeth


my missis asked where mine were the other day.  lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Christ!! I've just eaten!


LOL, so! You need sh1t like that video to brighten your day


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> my missis asked where mine were the other day.  lol


Tell her they'll come back when your 15st ripped


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Tell her they'll come back when your 15st ripped


pmsl ye in like 10 years time haha


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> my missis asked where mine were the other day.  lol


HCG stat! 



R0BLET said:


> LOL, so! You need sh1t like that video to brighten your day


I definitely did not, that might be my appetite gone now for the day, I reckon I could only squeeze down some Ben and Jerry's peanut butter ice cream now :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> HCG stat!
> 
> I definitely did not, that might be my appetite gone now for the day, I reckon I could only squeeze down some Ben and Jerry's peanut butter ice cream now :innocent:


Skinny, fat, weak cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite rob. cut playing mind games now yeh?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite rob. cut playing mind games now yeh?


Yeah, 8 hours in to day 1


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite rob. cut playing mind games now yeh?


Pmsl. Not yet mate 

Soon though!!

Tbh the hardest thing is energy levels, so I'm trying to get more greens down me etc.

Just done back session and Jesus wept the water being held from yesterday's binge is shocking!

That's enough to put me off going OTT on the crappy carbs for a while.


----------



## TELBOR

Post workout pic, felt zero pump from the session....?! Not sure why either as I usually get is easy on back??

As mentioned, watery as fook!!



Onwards and upwards!!

Off shopping later for holiday bits, all in XS


----------



## TELBOR

Here's the back session, Kai better watch out with these weights being thrown around pmsl

Back session;

DB Rows

12x20kg

12x30kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

Lat Pulldowns

12x50kg

12x57.5kg

12x62.5kg

10x70kg

10x75kg

Deads

12x60kg

10x100kg

12x100kg

Damn back was niggling at lumbar puncture part again

V Bar Low Pulley Rows

12x30kg

12x42.5kg

12x57.5kg

10x65kg

10x75kg

Dropset

12x30kg

Failure @20kg

Pull Over Machine

12x30kg

12x42.5kg

12x50kg

15x30kg

Preacher Curls - 5 sets

10 min Treadmill HiiT

Weighted Crunches

Absolute killer carpel tunnel pain! Mrs said go and have the op but it'd be 6 weeks off training. Fùck that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have you watched the train with kaiq vids on you tube mate?

Whilst he talks a lot, what he says really makes a lot of sense and might help you with training.

I've found them quite useful recently.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you watched the train with kaiq vids on you tube mate?
> 
> Whilst he talks a lot, what he says really makes a lot of sense and might help you with training.
> 
> I've found them quite useful recently.


I'll take a look mate, will it make me massive? :lol:

Just about to have tapas, just meat pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll take a look mate, will it make me massive? :lol:
> 
> Just about to have tapas, just meat pmsl


It's a video not the holy grail :lol:

Worth a watch though, talks a lot about really feeling the movement not just doing it etc. Makes more sense when you next train after seeing it.

Good man! I've just had my bodyweight in beef mince, veg and wholewheat pasta really needed that!!

Cardio tomorrow pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a video not the holy grail :lol:
> 
> Worth a watch though, talks a lot about really feeling the movement not just doing it etc. Makes more sense when you next train after seeing it.
> 
> Good man! I've just had my bodyweight in beef mince, veg and wholewheat pasta really needed that!!
> 
> Cardio tomorrow pmsl


Bugger :lol:

I'll try and watch some later 

Good lad!! I'm not sure what i will have yet, so long as its meat pmsl.

Mrs is just in underwear section, is it wrong I'm perving on what other women are buying


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bugger :lol:
> 
> I'll try and watch some later
> 
> Good lad!! I'm not sure what i will have yet, so long as its meat pmsl.
> 
> Mrs is just in underwear section, is it wrong I'm perving on what other women are buying


Lol nothing wrong with that fella. Would be worse if fapping in changing room lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol nothing wrong with that fella. Would be worse if fapping in changing room lol


Thanks for the approval :beer:

No fapping, gonna do some extra cardio when I get home


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol nothing wrong with that fella. *Would be worse if fapping in changing room* lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hey there roblet...sorry to be so feckin' girlie but....but...

"fappin"... :lol: :lol: just makes me laugh my head orrrrff!!

FAPPIN' :lol: :lol: LUV IT... errmm...I don't mean I luv cough...fappin..myself etc....just the word makes me laugh.... :blush: :laugh:

oh yeah....that's the way I roll dudes....also snickering uncontrollably at the words, bum, fart and willy.....:laugh: I know, I know...can't help it....just plain daft!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Hey there roblet...sorry to be so feckin' girlie but....but...
> 
> "fappin"... :lol: :lol: just makes me laugh my head orrrrff!!
> 
> FAPPIN' :lol: :lol: LUV IT... errmm...I don't mean I luv cough...fappin..myself etc....just the word makes me laugh.... :blush: :laugh:
> 
> oh yeah....that's the way I roll dudes....also snickering uncontrollably at the words, bum, fart and willy.....:laugh: I know, I know...can't help it....just plain daft!


Perv :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Just sat waiting for the gym to open up then its shoulders, short and sweet with some HiiT and abs after.

Back is a little tender, should be ok for legs tomorrow.

Tomorrow is my last session till next week! Bugger.

Gym closes till Saturday for a refurb, won't be in on Saturday as it one of my little princesses birthday so that's more important 

Oh and sleep was fine last night, hurray!! :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Make it count big little man ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good session mate, hit it twice as hard if you are having a few days off!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Make it count big little man ..


Certainly did 

Burning Boulders!!


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Can't you find a mother gym for a few days mg:
> 
> I'd be climbing the walls after 2 days lol.
> 
> Just perused your first page progress pics....well done :thumbup1:


Morning you ripped bugger!!

Yeah I have a go-to place if need be, so if I get the urge I will lol

Thanks, should probably update those tbh with some newer ones 

Blue shirt today btw :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good session mate, hit it twice as hard if you are having a few days off!!


Morning mate, had a good crack at it.

Short and sweet but zero rest, was soaked lol and delts were hammered lol

Shoulder session;

Warm up DB front and Side Raises

Smiths Press

15x40kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

Failure @ 40kg x 18

DB Side Raises

15x10kg

12x12.5kg

10x20kg - Partials

Failure @ 7.5kg x 13

Shoulder Press Machine

15x30kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

Failure @20kg x13

Front DB Raises

15x5kg

12x10kg

10x15kg

Failure @5kg x20

Treadmill 10 mins HiiT

10 mins abs

Done

Post workout banana and whey with trimmings 

Food today;

Meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, EVOO and whey

Post workout shake and Banana

Meal 2 - Chicken, Spinach and Pineapple

Meal 3 - Rice Cakes and Houmous

Meal 4 - Whey with PB

Meal 5 - Same as meal 2

Meal 6 - Haddock and Veggies

Snacks of nuts and PB

Tapas was spot on last night, love that stuff!

Got home last night and mrs modelled her new undies and holiday bikinis - was a good day


----------



## Richie186

That's my kind of workout. Short sweet and intense. Food looking good mate, has that weekend water dropped away yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> That's my kind of workout. Short sweet and intense. Food looking good mate, has that weekend water dropped away yet?


In and out job, 45 mins max 

It's dropped quite a bit already mate, should be far better come a few days :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Why you choose.front raises over rear work bro ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Why you choose.front raises over rear work bro ??


I've been switching between the two mate and after back yesterday I'm guessing they'll have been hit a little


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I've been switching between the two mate and after back yesterday I'm guessing they'll have been hit a little


Ahh i see.. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ahh i see.. x


You know me mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You know me mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning saaan, lovely sesh there! see carbs have been kicked to touch also.....u bothered about being in ketosis?...recon fruits a bad idea if so mate.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning saaan, lovely sesh there! see carbs have been kicked to touch also.....u bothered about being in ketosis?...recon fruits a bad idea if so mate.


Thanks bud 

Well, it's very low carbs. So only direct source today is rice cakes, then the fruit.

Plan is to do this till last week of comp and then "carb up" for end result pics. Then maintain for holiday


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Well, it's very low carbs. So only direct source today is rice cakes, then the fruit.
> 
> Plan is to do this till last week of comp and then "carb up" for end result pics. Then maintain for holiday


yeh sounds good mate...watch & not just hammer massive amounts of carbs in, reintruduce them slowly. or just go Jan style & go balls out with them pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

also...why maintain?....im gonna be cutting hard rite upto november


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You know me mate :lol:


Unfortunately


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> also...why maintain?....im gonna be cutting hard rite upto november


Mate I'll be doing your style come November lol

Well when I go away I'll have a good blow out with zero training then I'll come back and just try to keep things ticking over.

Then Bulk commences


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'll be doing your style come November lol
> 
> Well when I go away I'll have a good blow out with zero training then I'll come back and just try to keep things ticking over.
> 
> Then Bulk commences


exciting times ahead my friend! u doing a cycle the whole thing?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> exciting times ahead my friend! u doing a cycle the whole thing?


Haha.

Yes mate, I have some things I will add into the mix 

Could use it now, but I ain't using gear to cut!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol:



R0BLET said:


> Haha.
> 
> Yes mate, I have some things I will add into the mix
> 
> Could use it now, *but I ain't using gear to cut*!!


aye cos its just a waste eh?,.....nuggit


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol:
> 
> aye cos its just a waste eh?,.....nuggit


Lol.

Nah, I meant as in what I have on hand ATM.


----------



## TELBOR

Ok, i meet the boss's daughter today.....

Get an email from her this afternoon..... She's looking to "tone up" and all that jazz.

Thank fook someone noticed I train


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Ok, i meet the boss's daughter today.....
> 
> Get an email from her this afternoon..... She's looking to "tone up" and all that jazz.
> 
> Thank fook someone noticed I train


You train?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You train?


Yeah, i'll train her ass into shape. TBH i had a good perv at her ar5e this morning and it was pretty good :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

She probably wants to get skinny and is keen to know how you managed it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She probably wants to get skinny and is keen to know how you managed it


I 100% agree.

Same goal as you though


----------



## JANIKvonD

she hot?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> she hot?


Yes lol

But not as hot as mine so your next post is irrelevant


----------



## TELBOR

Opening post pics updated.

See what the next few weeks brings along :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I 100% agree.
> 
> Same goal as you though


She wants to be 220 with abs?? Fair enough, she's going to need a better coach lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She wants to be 220 with abs?? Fair enough, she's going to need a better coach lol


PMSL

I'm not coaching nobody but myself. Sent her on her way, tbh she does lots of running and weights once a week so she just needs to carry on.

Plus she was buying maximuscle :scared: So i've sorted her some TPW bits.

Nice girl actually and at least she's doing something rather than all these cnuts who think a miracle comes in a pill lol


----------



## Galaxy

How're thing mate? Cud not be assed reading what i missed lol

Back on tren yet? 



R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I'm not coaching nobody but myself. *Sent her on her way*, tbh she does lots of running and weights once a week so she just needs to carry on.


She lifts more than you......doesn't she


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> As we noticed :whistling:


Why I oughta!!


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> How're thing mate? Cud not be assed reading what i missed lol
> 
> Back on tren yet?
> 
> She lifts more than you......doesn't she


Usual mate, never changes lol

High Protein and Fats at the moment, loooooow carbs. Just until holiday in 4 weeks 

Tren, not yet! Soon my precious 

Lol, you slag. But correct :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Usual mate, never changes lol
> 
> High Protein and Fats at the moment, loooooow carbs. Just until holiday in 4 weeks
> 
> Tren, not yet! Soon my precious
> 
> Lol, you slag. But correct :lol:


Low carbs........well that must svck lol

Haha, can't resist it for too long 

ah one day mate...........one day


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Low carbs........well that must svck lol
> 
> Haha, can't resist it for too long
> 
> ah one day mate...........one day


You know what mate, I like the challenge.

From being a pencil neck and relying on carbs constantly I need to adapt to something different every now and then to spice things up lol

Should be a nice little rebound when carbs come back in :beer:


----------



## 25434

You don't look like a pencil neck?


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> You don't look like a pencil neck?


Used to be lol

Morning flubs


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all.

Well annoying sleep last night, had a frickin hard-on all night pmsl

Anywho, least I ain't got ED 

Just cooking my chicken off then I'm off to zee gym. Legs with a bit of chest to tie me over.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Morning Mr Woody.
> 
> Hope you have a good day


Lol, morning!

You too :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Session done!!

Legs, Chest, HiiT and Abs

Decline Leg Press

10x50kg

10x100kg

10x150kg

10x200kg

10x250kg

Failure @ 50kg x19

This machine;



DB Incline Bench Press

10x10kg Flys

12x10kg Press

12x20kg Press

12x30kg Press

Failure @10kg x14

Standing Calf Raise Machine

12x65kg

12x80kg

12x95kg

12x110kg

Failure @60kg x14

Some lovely bloody blisters on shoulders from this machine lol

Cable Flys

15x25kg

15x30kg

15x 35kg

Failure @25kg x16

Treadmill HiiT for 10 mins.

Abs - Various weighted stuff. Ruined from 3 days of doing them lol

I was drenched! Had to peal my boxers off me - lovely 

Today's snap;

Meal 1 - 9 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, EVOO, whey

Post workout - Banana, whey with the trimmings

Meal 2 - Chicken, spinach, pineapple

Meal 3 - Rice cakes and houmous

Meal 4 - Meal 2

Shake - whey with husks

Meal 5 - Veal and veggies

Snacks today, walnuts, PB, various fruit.

Finishing most days around 2500 cals.

Think I'll do a little carb up once a week, just sweet potatoes and rice. No crap!

Gym closes till Saturday am, may go before collecting my little ladies. We shall see


----------



## Ginger Ben

That leg press looks good mate,.nice new looking plates too!

Diet looks well thought out, good work!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That leg press looks good mate,.nice new looking plates too!
> 
> Diet looks well thought out, good work!


I think those plates will be in the skip tonight pmsl

Thanks mate, it's pretty simple and quite tasty so it's not a chore


----------



## TELBOR

Damn stairs!!

Dreading tomorrow pmsl

All food down so far, bloody hungry still lol

Having lunch with a colleague, I'll still have no carbs and will still eat all the other food


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Damn stairs!!
> 
> Dreading tomorrow pmsl
> 
> All food down so far, bloody hungry still lol
> 
> Having lunch with a colleague, I'll still have no carbs and will still eat all the other food


Stairs are still a bugg3r for me too. Bench night tonight so at least I can lie down to workout :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Stairs are still a bugg3r for me too. Bench night tonight so at least I can lie down to workout :lol:


Pmsl. Funny though 

Get smashing that cheat in yoof!!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Funny though
> 
> Get smashing that cheat in yoof!!


Got 20ml of tritest waiting for me which I will be picking up on Saturday. Just working out when to start pinning...


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Got 20ml of tritest waiting for me which I will be picking up on Saturday. Just working out when to start pinning...


You dirty bàstard!! :lol:

What is it? 300mg per ml?


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> You dirty bàstard!! :lol:
> 
> What is it? 300mg per ml?


 

Nah, its 500/ml! Gonna get some mad pip I reckon...


----------



## Sharpy76

B4PJS said:


> Nah, its 500/ml! Gonna get some mad pip I reckon...


Nice!!

What lab mate?


----------



## B4PJS

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> What lab mate?


WC :thumb:

breakdown is 200mg Test Cypionate&Deconate/100mg Test Enanth.

I only know that Enanthate is long ester, not sure what the other two are. Guessing shorter esters so hopefully should kick in a bit quicker...


----------



## Sharpy76

B4PJS said:


> WC :thumb:
> 
> breakdown is 200mg Test Cypionate&Deconate/100mg Test Enanth.
> 
> I only know that Enanthate is long ester, not sure what the other two are. Guessing shorter esters so hopefully should kick in a bit quicker...


All long esters mate. Test cyp and test enan are basically the same thing.

Test Propionate is a short ester.

Have patience, give it a few weeks and you'll be flying lol!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> WC :thumb:
> 
> breakdown is 200mg Test Cypionate&Deconate/100mg Test Enanth.
> 
> I only know that Enanthate is long ester, not sure what the other two are. Guessing shorter esters so hopefully should kick in a bit quicker...


So it is 300mg per ml lol

Crack on :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Sharpy76 said:


> All long esters mate. Test cyp and test enan are basically the same thing.
> 
> Test Propionate is a short ester.
> 
> Have patience, give it a few weeks and you'll be flying lol!


Groovy. I am proper sh1te at names bud, can barely remember my own most of the time let alone all these different damn esters! Might have to put myself together a cheat sheet 

You had the WC Tritest?


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> So it is 300mg per ml lol
> 
> Crack on :beer:


Er no, 200mg Cyp, 200mg Dec, 100mg Enanth.

Ya dozy bugger!


----------



## Sharpy76

B4PJS said:


> Groovy. I am proper sh1te at names bud, can barely remember my own most of the time let alone all these different damn esters! Might have to put myself together a cheat sheet
> 
> You had the WC Tritest?


I haven't mate.

But i'm doing WC test e and mast e at the moment and it's gtg, get a bit of pip though but hey ho.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Might as well have a look in here haha!

Just seen your updated July pics on page 1, your kinda like me but abit bigger


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Er no, 200mg Cyp, 200mg Dec, 100mg Enanth.
> 
> Ya dozy bugger!


Ah, I see.

1ml a week then bud


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Might as well have a look in here haha!
> 
> Just seen your updated July pics on page 1, your kinda like me but abit bigger


Lol.

Feck off, your bigger than me ya loon!


----------



## NorthernSoul

I'm actually being serious, your delts and arms look bigger plus I've never even seen a picture of my back really to compare it.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> 1ml a week then bud


That is the plan


----------



## NorthernSoul

What are your goals for current and future? like to get as big as you can or just get big to a certain point?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I'm actually being serious, your delts and arms look bigger plus I've never even seen a picture of my back really to compare it.


Aww, thanks 

But I still think you're bigger pmsl.

Get some snaps mate, bang em up in your new journal.

Future goals is a bad ass bulk over winter mate, I'll never get massive.

I'd be happy at 95kg come the end of the winter bulk :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Have I missed up date pictures !! Show me show me !!! :bounce:


Lol.

Page 1 

Nothing to get excited about though :lol:

PM'd you some pics anyway mg:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Oh right so your natty! Still big for that tho!! Was gna say we can compete together over the winter but ill be using AAS so I guess not haha.


----------



## Sambuca

U ain't pmed me???


----------



## B4PJS

Juic3Up said:


> Oh right so your natty! Still big for that tho!! Was gna say we can compete together over the winter but ill be using AAS so I guess not haha.


He has some juice lined up for his bulk


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Oh right so your natty! Still big for that tho!! Was gna say we can compete together over the winter but ill be using AAS so I guess not haha.


Yeah natty :crying:

But I have a collection and bits to be added for the bulk on gear 

We're doing a 20 week bulk comp from November, get involved!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> U ain't pmed me???


Check your whatsap :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah natty :crying:
> 
> But I have a collection and bits to be added for the bulk on gear
> 
> *We're doing a 20 week bulk comp from November, get involved*!!


im EXTREMELY excited about this


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Oh I saved that to my phone ...! :whistling:


Good, now where's mine :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> im EXTREMELY excited about this


I am as well, but will already have been bulking for 22 weeks before hand! I think I will see what the craic is 4 weeks before the start of it and maybe do a mini cut so that I can actually see some gains from the next comp!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im EXTREMELY excited about this


Will be epic mate!!!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> I am as well, but will already have been bulking for 22 weeks before hand! I think I will see what the craic is 4 weeks before the start of it and maybe do a mini cut so that I can actually see some gains from the next comp!


If you cut, you are dead to me!!

:lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> If you cut, you are dead to me!!
> 
> :lol:


Didn't realise it was that easy. Right fellas, I am off to start a cut 

Like fuk I am! :wub:


----------



## NorthernSoul

You joking haha?

You all gonna do the same gear or what's the plan? I was planning on 100mg tbol per day for about 8 weeks with 250g test per week. Also using 100mcg GHRP-2 before bed. (Without cjc though).


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Didn't realise it was that easy. Right fellas, I am off to start a cut
> 
> Like fuk I am! :wub:


Pmsl.

BULK TILL YOU DIE!!!

Well, maybe not that much. But keep feeding the machine bro!


----------



## JANIKvonD

cmon guys...share the pic love


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Inbound


Jesus Christ!! That's going in my off shore wànk bank :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> You joking haha?
> 
> You all gonna do the same gear or what's the plan? I was planning on 100mg tbol per day for about 8 weeks with 250g test per week. Also using 100mcg GHRP-2 before bed. (Without cjc though).


Lol.

Nope, it'll be a shared journal with hopefully 20 member for 20 weeks.

Do as you please to bulk, hopefully get it sponsored like the current one @JANIKvonD started.

It has judges too lol

@Hamster could judge the next one if she's up for it.

Cycle looks ok, lean bulk? I'd double test and add ghrp6


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon guys...share the pic love


No :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Off shore ... Your posh :laugh:


Pmsl. I'm different


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Jesus Christ!! That's going in my off shore wànk bank :bounce:


I'll await my copy


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> What have I been signed up to judge!!!


UKM's smallest penis.

I'm 2/1 fave :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'll await my copy


I've signed a disclaimer mate, can't distribute it.

Pretty darn amazing though!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Now I'm sure things aren't that bad lol


Its inverted :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Home and bang TV on, Man vs Food 



Bàstards!!

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> I am as well, but will already have been bulking for 22 weeks before hand! I think I will see what the craic is 4 weeks before the start of it and maybe do a mini cut so that I can actually see some gains from the next comp!


i was planning on keeping it lean.....but be as well going for all out size for this then  iff so....i'd be looking to break the 18stone mark :whistling:



R0BLET said:


> Will be epic mate!!!


u got a game plan yet?



Juic3Up said:


> You joking haha?
> 
> You all gonna do the same gear or what's the plan? I was planning on 100mg tbol per day for about 8 weeks with 250g test per week. Also using 100mcg GHRP-2 before bed. (Without cjc though).


ill be on 600mg test/600mg deca/60mg Dbol (will up Dbol etc as a go along).....anyone else fancys this...feel free


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> :whistling:really?!?


Maybe not :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i was planning on keeping it lean.....but be as well going for all out size for this then  iff so....i'd be looking to break the 18stone mark :whistling:
> 
> u got a game plan yet?
> 
> ill be on 600mg test/600mg deca/60mg Dbol (will up Dbol etc as a go along).....anyone else fancys this...feel free


18st! you wish 

I have an idea mate and have some good stuff sat waiting lol

Nice choice mate, simple but tried and tested :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> i was planning on keeping it lean.....but be as well going for all out size for this then  iff so....*i'd be looking to break the 18stone mark * :whistling:
> 
> u got a game plan yet?
> 
> ill be on 600mg test/600mg deca/60mg Dbol (will up Dbol etc as a go along).....anyone else fancys this...feel free


Don't think I could double my bodyweight tbh. But until then I am gonna be on 500mg Test per week so might just up the dosage. Will see how I get on first...


----------



## JANIKvonD

rob...forward hamster 1 of the many MANY pics u have of me


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Don't think I could double my bodyweight tbh. But until then I am gonna be on 500mg Test per week so might just up the dosage. Will see how I get on first...


Should grow like a weed mate!!



JANIKvonD said:


> rob...forward hamster 1 of the many MANY pics u have of me


Will do, i'll send the one of you fisting yourself mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 18st! you wish
> 
> I have an idea mate and have some good stuff sat waiting lol
> 
> Nice choice mate, simple but tried and tested :beer:


just tipped the 17 mark about 10weeks ago!...& thats stopping early due to my mental illness pmsl. na ill be looking at 17st point again...but MUCH MUCH leaner.

this was me 17.1





B4PJS said:


> Don't think I could double my bodyweight tbh. But until then I am gonna be on 500mg Test per week so might just up the dosage. Will see how I get on first...


lol good leeeed!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just tipped the 17 mark about 10weeks ago!...& thats stopping early due to my mental illness pmsl. na ill be looking at 17st point again...but MUCH MUCH leaner.
> 
> this was me 17.1
> 
> View attachment 131506


Tren has lots to answer for, helped me get a divorce PMSL

I think you could get there mate, throw some proviron in too


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Do these pictures involve animals?


Can you class Scottish folk as Animals? PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Do these pictures involve animals?


why...watcha thinking?...me & my pup Hugo are quite open minded


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Tren has lots to answer for, helped me get a divorce PMSL
> 
> I think you could get there mate, throw some proviron in too


get where pmsl?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> get where pmsl?


17st and leaner ya clown, ffs keep up


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ill be in on this then. Was planning on using deca as well but I might stick to the tbol and cruise of test. Might up test to 500mg instead of 250mg but I'm in then!

What AAS you planning on using Robby?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 17st and leaner ya clown, ffs keep up


 :lol: yeh should be a doddle once legs have caught up


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Ill be in on this then. Was planning on using deca as well but I might stick to the tbol and cruise of test. Might up test to 500mg instead of 250mg but I'm in then!
> 
> What AAS you planning on using Robby?


Good lad, keep your eyes peeled for the thread end of Ocotber :beer:

Hmmm,

Test

Tren

Mast

Deca

Mtren

Rohm Triple X

and maybe some other bits :devil2:

All short esters, 6 weeks on, 4 off, 6 on, then off again.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: yeh should be a doddle once legs have caught up


Smash the buggers up!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Oooh very lovely haha.

Bet I win. We should all put in 20 quid for the winner prize pot!

Can't wait for the bulk though me!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Oooh very lovely haha.
> 
> Bet I win. We should all put in 20 quid for the winner prize pot!
> 
> Can't wait for the bulk though me!


Plenty of time to change my mind though lol

Haha, i'll hold you to that mate! 

Prizes on this one isn't too shabby - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229834-10-week-transformation-competition-jvd.html

LOL, me neither. I need to eat carbs!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Just looked now haha that's quality never looked in that thread before. Good prizes as well!!

I like how every put there pics up as well and are proper into it, espesh the girls sometimes its hard for them to put pics up on an 90% male forum.


----------



## B4PJS

Juic3Up said:


> Just looked now haha that's quality never looked in that thread before. Good prizes as well!!
> 
> I like how every put there pics up as well and are proper into it, espesh the girls sometimes its hard for them to put pics up on an 90% male forum.


There has been some real good banter in there mate. Definitely the way forward having the shared journal


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Just looked now haha that's quality never looked in that thread before. Good prizes as well!!
> 
> I like how every put there pics up as well and are proper into it, espesh the girls sometimes its hard for them to put pics up on an 90% male forum.


Yeah its great mate, were all cracking on, putting sessions up and loads of banter. Its a good crowd


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> @ I can't rep you again my dear but I'm glad it pleases you :whistling:
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Ssssh, don't let [MENTION=58587]JANIKvonD see this :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

rob ya wee rep whore...u still basking in my glory


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, keep your eyes peeled for the thread end of Ocotber :beer:
> 
> Hmmm,
> 
> Test
> 
> Tren
> 
> Mast
> 
> Deca
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Rohm Triple X
> 
> and maybe some other bits :devil2:
> 
> All short esters, 6 weeks on, 4 off, 6 on, then off again.


i smeeeeeellllllll shooiiiiiiitttttttteeeeeeeeee


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i smeeeeeellllllll shooiiiiiiitttttttteeeeeeeeee


Translate ya slack jawed Irish homosexual?! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Translate ya slack jawed Irish homosexual?! :lol:


i said !i smell shyte. bull shyte....as in surely this wee **** bum poker born again natty, isnt actually posting an interesting cycle thats worth keeping an eye on :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i said !i smell shyte. bull shyte....as in surely this wee **** bum poker born again natty, isnt actually posting an interesting cycle thats worth keeping an eye on :lol:


Oh lol

Well its all sat in my gym bag mate PMSL

Just thinking of adding one more thing to it


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Subbed! :stupid:


Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol
> 
> Well its all sat in my gym bag mate PMSL
> 
> Just thinking of adding one more thing to it


yeah thats why your gym bags.bigger than you are. Add one more thing bro. Go to the gym ??xx


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah thats why your gym bags.bigger than you are. Add one more thing bro. Go to the gym ??xx


C.UNT!

Your card is marked sir, marked.

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Did you mean to give him kisses on the end !! :confused1:
> 
> Is this more than a Bromance? :whistling:


We have an open relationship........ i open my legs that is 

Yes he's my lover, although i think he's doing the dirty on me with this woman he calls his wife. Works away all week, never calls, hurts me physically and mentally on a Saturday morning i'm not sure it's working out TBH :sad:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

I put xx on end of everything lol.. I live rob but sex just lately is going right downhill. He just doesnt make me cum hard like i used too.. Ah well i will find another skinny bumboy to play with ;-) x ginger ben available ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I put xx on end of everything lol.. I live rob but sex just lately is going right downhill. He just doesnt make me cum hard like i used too.. Ah well i will find another skinny bumboy to play with ;-) x ginger ben available ???


As long as your taking, I'm in


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, keep your eyes peeled for the thread end of Ocotber :beer:
> 
> Hmmm,
> 
> Test
> 
> Tren
> 
> Mast
> 
> Deca
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Rohm Triple X
> 
> and maybe some other bits :devil2:
> 
> All short esters, 6 weeks on, 4 off, 6 on, then off again.


Yehha, now you are talking, junkie fck


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Yehha, now you are talking, junkie fck


Talking out of his hole more like it. Lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I put xx on end of everything lol.. I live rob but sex just lately is going right downhill. He just doesnt make me cum hard like i used too.. Ah well i will find another skinny bumboy to play with ;-) x ginger ben available ???


I want bare back bro, I need to feel you. Just isn't the same :lol:


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> I put xx on end of everything lol.. I live rob but sex just lately is going right downhill. He just doesnt make me cum hard like i used too.. Ah well i will find another skinny bumboy to play with ;-) x ginger ben available ???


Errr..hummmm....errrmmm.....was just popping to discuss the weather and world economics.....but......but...this could be a bad time?

:laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76

Seriously, how many fvcking pages this afternoon?!

20wk bulk? Holy fvck it's on like donkey kong:lol:

Lean bulk all the way for me, don't want to put on a load of sh!t weight only having to burn it all of again:death:

Might have to extend my next cycle from 12wks to 16wks and be natty for the other 4:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm in for the 20 week cut thread that follows the bulk when everybody turns in to a fat cvnt pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Yehha, now you are talking, junkie fck


That's what you have in a day


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Errr..hummmm....errrmmm.....was just popping to discuss the weather and world economics.....but......but...this could be a bad time?
> 
> :laugh:


Very bad timing. We'll get through it though flubs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Seriously, how many fvcking pages this afternoon?!
> 
> 20wk bulk? Holy fvck it's on like donkey kong:lol:
> 
> Lean bulk all the way for me, don't want to put on a load of sh!t weight only having to burn it all of again:death:
> 
> Might have to extend my next cycle from 12wks to 16wks and be natty for the other 4:lol:


Too many not worth reading mate :lol:

Oh it's Defo on mate!! We all need to catch up with you pmsl

Extend away, now you've opened your delts up the world is your oyster lol


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Very bad timing. We'll get through it though [Redacted] :lol:


I did avert my eyes somewhat....the image though.....t'will take some time for the scars to heal......some toiiiiiiiiiiime....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm in for the 20 week cut thread that follows the bulk when everybody turns in to a fat cvnt pmsl


Yeah that's to start in April mate, @JANIKvonD has it drafted up ready to go :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> I did avert my eyes somewhat....the image though.....t'will take some time for the scars to heal......some toiiiiiiiiiiime....


My bad :lol:

Imagine a silver back gorilla breathing down on you though mg:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, keep your eyes peeled for the thread end of Ocotber :beer:
> 
> Hmmm,
> 
> Test
> 
> Tren
> 
> Mast
> 
> Deca
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Rohm Triple X
> 
> and maybe some other bits :devil2:
> 
> All short esters, 6 weeks on, 4 off, 6 on, then off again.


MMmmmmmm I like 

But SHORT esters.......fook that, 1 pin a week is too much lol

Going to bother with pct on the 4 wks off or just smash in HCG on cycle?


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Too many not worth reading mate :lol:
> 
> Oh it's Defo on mate!! We all need to catch up with you pmsl
> 
> Extend away, now you've opened your delts up the world is your oyster lol


I read them all unfortunately lol!

20wks is gonna be fvcking EPIC, i'm defo in, even if it's just for the banter with you bumders

Little stash in a kitty for the winner would be a good idea as well as prizes from the boards sponsors.

Obviously shouldn't be judged on just weight gained otherwise we'd just eat Mc D's for 5mths and that'd suit @JANIKvonD down to a tee:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> MMmmmmmm I like
> 
> But SHORT esters.......fook that, 1 pin a week is too much lol
> 
> Going to bother with pct on the 4 wks off or just smash in HCG on cycle?


Lol, I think short blasts are looking to be a winner mate 

Nothing in the 4 weeks off, well a base of test just 1ml e10d's 

I'll pin some HCG once a week :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I read them all unfortunately lol!
> 
> 20wks is gonna be fvcking EPIC, i'm defo in, even if it's just for the banter with you bumders
> 
> Little stash in a kitty for the winner would be a good idea as well as prizes from the boards sponsors.
> 
> Obviously shouldn't be judged on just weight gained otherwise we'd just eat Mc D's for 5mths and that'd suit @JANIKvonD down to a tee:lol:


U stick to you're fairy bulking mate...'oh...I dont want to lose my gay abs' 

I cut on mcdees ffs... What's the chances of me keeping the bulk clean pmsl.

Speaking of cutting on mcdees..cheeseburgers are starting to form under my skin, in the shape of a couple abs pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I read them all unfortunately lol!
> 
> 20wks is gonna be fvcking EPIC, i'm defo in, even if it's just for the banter with you bumders
> 
> Little stash in a kitty for the winner would be a good idea as well as prizes from the boards sponsors.
> 
> Obviously shouldn't be judged on just weight gained otherwise we'd just eat Mc D's for 5mths and that'd suit @JANIKvonD down to a tee:lol:


Mate I don't even train, just come here to muscle worship and stuff :lol:

Yeah a prize was mentioned earlier, we can all agree something once it kicks off I reckon 

Pmsl. Yeah that slag would win hands down


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> U stick to you're fairy bulking mate...'oh...I dont want to lose my gay abs'
> 
> I cut on mcdees ffs... What's the chances of me keeping the bulk clean pmsl.
> 
> Speaking of cutting on mcdees..cheeseburgers are starting to form under my skin, in the shape of a couple abs pmsl
> 
> View attachment 131542


FULL ****

Looking great mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> U stick to you're fairy bulking mate...'oh...I dont want to lose my gay abs'
> 
> I cut on mcdees ffs... What's the chances of me keeping the bulk clean pmsl.
> 
> Speaking of cutting on mcdees..cheeseburgers are starting to form under my skin, in the shape of a couple abs pmsl
> 
> View attachment 131542


Good work you salty cocked Irish bummer


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers ginlet, still a lot of mcdees & cream cakes to be consumed before these abs are on full display


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers ginlet, still a lot of mcdees & cream cakes to be consumed before these abs are on full display


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :thumb:


U know the story keeks


----------



## TELBOR

Summary of today..... Went over 50g allowance of carbs :ban:

Only by 11g though 

That was lunch to blame lol

Legs are hurting plenty and abs are pretty sore too 

Dinner was veal and peppers;



'Twas lovely.

Now it's time for bed :beer:

Sleep and grow


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I think short blasts are looking to be a winner mate
> 
> Nothing in the 4 weeks off, well a base of test just 1ml e10d's
> 
> I'll pin some HCG once a week :beer:


Ahh blast and crusing :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Slept well last night. Random boner's again though pmsl

Legs are mega tight, worse tomorrow I bet :beer:

Last day at work today whoop whoop, long weekend 

Just going to have a coffee and fluids till lunch time today, going to try no carbs at all today mg:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Morning Mr Woody.
> 
> Glad you slept well....so did i.
> 
> I got tight quads this morning too.
> 
> What's your plans for the looooooooong weekend?
> 
> And why no carbs!!! I love carbs.... :wub:


Morning!

Just had a soak in the bath to ease legs pmsl.

It's my daughters 6th birthday today :beer: So I'll be getting stuff tied up tomorrow for when I pick her up Saturday 

Then a family BBQ, meat only for me lol

Trying to drop water and BF a little, only been doing it since Monday.

So far so good, scales said 5lb loss :beer:


----------



## Richie186

How's energy levels going mate? Have you increased fats by much to compensate?


----------



## B4PJS

Morning buttmuncher. Have a fun-filled carb-free day


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> How's energy levels going mate? Have you increased fats by much to compensate?


So far so good.

Fats are finishing up around 130-150g a day mate.

Carbs 50g max.

Protein 300g ish.

I'm getting more micronutrient stuff in, fruit and veg, which is keeping me ticking over nicely.

No dips in energy and generally feeling good


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> God I haven't had a bath in years lol
> 
> Ooh happy 6th birthday to mini ROBLET !! Hope she has a super day and lots of prezzies and cake !
> 
> 5lb loss ... Excellent. :thumbup1:


Dirty bàstard :lol:

I think that's the first one I've had in month tbh 

Thank you, I'm sure she'll be off her face on E numbers all day :lol:

I'll take 5lb for 3 days work


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning buttmuncher. Have a fun-filled carb-free day


Morning cock gobbler 

I shall....

Famous last words :lol:


----------



## flinty90

5 lb loss bro hats good you must weigh a good 20 pounds now then x


----------



## flinty90

I was 247 pounds sunday morning woop lol.. See what scales say this week im expecting a loss...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> 5 lb loss bro hats good you must weigh a good 20 pounds now then x


18lbs

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I was 247 pounds sunday morning woop lol.. See what scales say this week im expecting a loss...


Fùcking best be!!

How's that mid afternoon snack gone down?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Fùcking best be!!
> 
> How's that mid afternoon snack gone down?


Perfect bro took hunger off yesterday and slotted in with macros perfectly x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Perfect bro took hunger off yesterday and slotted in with macros perfectly x


Wicked mate. Should help these next couple of weeks :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> I like been dirty.
> 
> Oh yes. Kids and E numbers. Gotta love it !
> 
> 5lb in 3 days !!! Blimey well done lol


Lol, I can only imagine 

I know! To celebrate in going to have extra spinach today :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I can only imagine
> 
> I know! To celebrate in going to have extra cock today :lol:


Edited for accuracy based on history.

You're welcome


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Edited for accuracy based on history.
> 
> You're welcome


Don't spit your dummy out because you didn't get invited :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

5lb - Well done!

Not weighed myself yet but will do on the sunday so it's basically a week since I weighed 200lb, hopefully around 190lb because I can see all my water coming off me by that time and I always hold loads!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I was 247 pounds sunday morning woop lol.. See what scales say this week im expecting a loss...


Big bastard!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Don't spit your dummy out because you didn't get invited :lol:


Invited to what? What have I missed?

If this is the Uk-M Gangbang 2013 then in gonna be well annoyed!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> 5lb - Well done!
> 
> Not weighed myself yet but will do on the sunday so it's basically a week since I weighed 200lb, hopefully around 190lb because I can see all my water coming off me by that time and I always hold loads!!


Cheers mate, only water though from massive amount of carbs over the weekend lol

So you are Bigger than me lol I'm 189lbs pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Invited to what? What have I missed?
> 
> If this is the Uk-M Gangbang 2013 then in gonna be well annoyed!


Was last week mate, @Hamster filmed it the kinky fùcker.

Even @Ginger Ben got involved. His safe word was "deadlift"!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Invited to what? What have I missed?
> 
> If this is the Uk-M Gangbang 2013 then in gonna be well annoyed!


 mg: Don't worry, I missed this to! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Was last week mate, @Hamster filmed it the kinky fùcker.
> 
> Even @Ginger Ben got involved. His safe word was "deadlift"!
> 
> :lol:


There was ginger in the gangbang?

:ban:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Don't worry, I missed this to! :lol:


Clearly we will have to arrange our own to compete


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Clearly we will have to arrange our own to compete


Yes, and invitation only! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Don't worry, I missed this to! :lol:


You didn't, I chloroformed you.

There in body, just not in spirit or consciousness :lol:

Was a good day


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> There was ginger in the gangbang?
> 
> :ban:


Was a few tbh mate.

1 came in a wheelchair to emphasise his disability :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yes, and invitation only! :lol:


Perfect, we will be great hosts.

PM me how your schedule is looking and some pics, as hosts we need to be comfortable with each other so the pics are for strictly professional reasons obviously


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You didn't, I chloroformed you.
> 
> There in body, just not in spirit or consciousness :lol:
> 
> Was a good day


 mg: Well I'm gutted I missed it in consciousness! Next time it will be a better day if I'm awake! :thumb:



Chelsea said:


> Perfect, we will be great hosts.
> 
> PM me how your schedule is looking and some pics, as hosts we need to be comfortable with each other so the pics are for strictly professional reasons obviously


 :lol: Yes of course, and I will need pictures too, again, purely professional.


----------



## Keeks

Ps.....I'll bring the quark!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Well I'm gutted I missed it in consciousness! Next time it will be a better day if I'm awake! :thumb:
> 
> :lol: Yes of course, and I will need pictures too, again, purely professional.


No problem at all, I usually run such operations with regards to pics on a 'who asked first basis' so with that in mind I shall await yours and respond accordingly


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate, only water though from massive amount of carbs over the weekend lol
> 
> So you are Bigger than me lol I'm 189lbs pmsl


I'm 6ft 2 though, are you a shorty? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ps.....I'll bring the quark!


I'd give it 2 mins before @Chelsea had an entire tub all over his man meat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> No problem at all, I usually run such operations with regards to pics on a 'who asked first basis' so with that in mind I shall await yours and respond accordingly


You couldn't run a bath never mind an orgy :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'd give it 2 mins before @Chelsea had an entire tub all over his man meat :lol:


So ive got to last at least 2 minutes? Fck I better go practice


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I'm 6ft 2 though, are you a shorty? lol


I am next to you lol. 5'10


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So ive got to last at least 2 minutes? Fck I better go practice


Thought I was being too kind pmsl


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I am next to you lol. 5'10


awww


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> No problem at all, I usually run such operations with regards to pics on a 'who asked first basis' so with that in mind I shall await yours and respond accordingly


If I get quark man pics on return you will have my pics asap! 



R0BLET said:


> You couldn't run a bath never mind an orgy :lol:


But I bl00dy could!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> But I bl00dy could!


Speaking from experience are we? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> There was ginger in the gangbang?
> 
> :ban:


Mind you don't knock yourself out on my cock, you know how genetically blessed us fire heads are :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> If I get quark man pics on return you will have my pics asap!


DEAL......fire away  :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

2nd pair of trousers blown out in just over a week lol

FFS.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Lol

And now I have a bigger pair on, way too big on my waist so I feel a clown


----------



## B4PJS

Was well annoyed earlier, tried wearing a pair of Levi's that I got about two months ago, damn things were far too tight on my thighs! Would have bust them open cycling to work if I had kept them on!


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite rob ya straight bender. hows it going son?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Was well annoyed earlier, tried wearing a pair of Levi's that I got about two months ago, damn things were far too tight on my thighs! Would have bust them open cycling to work if I had kept them on!


Pmsl, see this is why I don't train legs 

Just took a snap, I'll bang it up in a min. I have zero definition on them but they are just oversized :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite rob ya straight bender. hows it going son?


Lol. Good thanks mate, just nipped home to get changed cos of my fat àrse


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, see this is why I don't train legs
> 
> Just took a snap, I'll bang it up in a min. I have zero definition on them but they are just oversized :lol:


Well I need some size on mine, but hardly anyone caters for trousers that fit a 28" waist but chunkyish thighs!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Well I need some size on mine, but hardly anyone caters for trousers that fit a 28" waist but chunkyish thighs!


You'll get some at the rate you're going mate!!

I'm a 30/32" on waist, but need 34" for legs to get in them lol.

Here, check my quads 



@Hamster grey shirt today :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Some decent size quadage going on there :thumbup1:
> 
> Good choice on shirt colour


Thanks, on both accounts


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You'll get some at the rate you're going mate!!
> 
> I'm a 30/32" on waist, but need 34" for legs to get in them lol.
> 
> Here, check my quads
> 
> View attachment 131622
> 
> 
> @Hamster grey shirt today :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 131648


What!?!

LOL


----------



## NorthernSoul

**** rob decent quads there! "Quadage" lol made me laugh!

In my offical journal I make in october I have some secrets im going to let out which concern my...errr...quads, or legs as a whole!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> **** rob decent quads there! "Quadage" lol made me laugh!
> 
> In my offical journal I make in october I have some secrets im going to let out which concern my...errr...quads, or legs as a whole!


In other words, you have chicken legs


----------



## TELBOR

16 hours fasted PMSL

Surprisingly hunger wasn't too bad.

Meal 1 at 12.00pm - 400g Chicken, Pineapple, Spinach, Whey, PB, Coke Zero and a satsuma 

That'll do for now :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

FFS!

A rep just rolled into work..... Ice creams and Doughnuts in tow.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Speaking from experience are we? :lol:


I have experience organising my Tupperware cupboard, and I am very enthusiastic where quark is involved so reckon I'd be good at it!

Also, good quads! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> FFS!
> 
> A rep just rolled into work..... Ice creams and Doughnuts in tow.


A supplier brought in Krispy kremes this morning, I wanted to cry!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I have experience organising my Tupperware cupboard, and I am very enthusiastic where quark is involved so reckon I'd be good at it!
> 
> Also, good quads! :thumb:


Ticks all the boxes for an orgy, do you own a caravan too? :lol:

Ha, thanks :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> A supplier brought in Krispy kremes this morning, I wanted to cry!


B.astards aren't they!

Just walked past the stash and tbh, didn't fancy one.



:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ticks all the boxes for an orgy, do you own a caravan too? :lol:
> 
> Ha, thanks :beer:


Would we all fit in a caravan?! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Would we all fit in a caravan?! :confused1: :lol:


Probably enough room for me, you and half a tonne of carbs


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Probably enough room for me, you and half a tonne of carbs


AND QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you not know me at all?! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> AND QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you not know me at all?! :tongue:


Suppose it will help lubricate things to go down easier.......... like doughnuts and stuff :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Suppose it will help lubricate things to go down easier.......... like doughnuts and stuff :lol:


 mg: Thank god you mentioned doughnuts there! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Thank god you mentioned doughnuts there! :lol:


LOL

Me too :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fukin orgy eh....keep the big n0b'd jock in the dark about it tho....well remembered!

good quads there rob u fat cvnt x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin orgy eh....keep the big n0b'd jock in the dark about it tho....well remembered!
> 
> good quads there rob u fat cvnt x


7" is the minimum requirement mate 

Thanks mate, i'd swap them for a bigger back though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just because


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Just because


That's ace!!!! :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

I thought it was a punching bag. Wondered why Keeks thought it was ace. Looked again and noticed it was a big willy.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I thought it was a punching bag. Wondered why Keeks thought it was ace. Looked again and noticed it was a big willy.


Its @Keeks keeping @Chelsea at bay


----------



## flinty90

Page after page of utter sh1te. Do any of you fcukers actually have a job =-O


----------



## Keeks

Juic3Up said:


> I thought it was a punching bag. Wondered why Keeks thought it was ace. Looked again and noticed it was a big willy.


How could you not see the willy? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Its @Keeks keeping @Chelsea at bay


Hahahahaha! Keeping me at bay? No chance, more like enticing more pictures out of me!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Page after page of utter sh1te. Do any of you fcukers actually have a job =-O


I'm sat doing an excel spreadsheet whilst the bosses daughter emails me, i'm resisting flirting with her PMSL

Which as you know is hard for me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sat doing an excel spreadsheet whilst the bosses daughter emails me, i'm resisting flirting with her PMSL
> 
> Which as you know is hard for me :lol:


I'm sat in the "office" now and have also been working on some spreadsheets - they happen to be for my diet lol but the point is I am at work


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm sat in the "office" now and have also been working on some spreadsheets - they happen to be for my diet lol but the point is I am at work


PMSL

Yes but your the Boss


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Yes but your the Boss


----------



## Keeks

I'm working on spreadsheets too, and party planning on the side. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I'm working on spreadsheets too, and party planning on the side. :thumb:


I'm batting off the bosses daughter, pretty scared now given he pays my wages PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm batting off the bosses daughter, pretty scared now given he pays my wages PMSL


See if she'll bat you off mate, might be better that way round


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'm sat doing an excel spreadsheet whilst the bosses daughter emails me, i'm resisting flirting with her PMSL
> 
> *Which as you know is hard for me * :lol:


im sure she thinks you're gay mate.....hence why she didnt mind asking for advice with little embarrassment.


----------



## Sambuca

10500+ likes this is the gayest thread ever


----------



## B4PJS

Sambuca said:


> 10500+ likes this is the gayest thread ever


Have a like


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure she thinks you're gay mate.....hence why she didnt mind asking for advice with little embarrassment.


I hope so mate 

But I don't think stuff like "I'm alone at home tomorrow night if you'd like to come and show me some exercises"

mg: mg: mg:

Some women eh?! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> 10500+ likes this is the gayest thread ever


10,499 of them are from when @Keeks and @Hamster had a les off.

It's a few pages back mate :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> 10,499 of them are from when @Keeks and @Hamster had a les off.
> 
> It's a few pages back mate :lol:


dayummmm BRB


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I hope so mate
> 
> But I don't think stuff like "I'm alone at home tomorrow night if you'd like to come and show me some exercises"
> 
> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> Some women eh?! Lol


get to fuk!.....did she really!! :lol: excellent.

u know the story mate...screen shots with ROBLET written accross the screen with you're jiz


----------



## Sambuca

DONE


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> get to fuk!.....did she really!! :lol: excellent.
> 
> u know the story mate...screen shots with ROBLET written accross the screen with you're jiz


Pmsl. Yes!

I've text our ginger friend about it. Nooooo way I'm getting involved in any shít like that!

Plus I have the love of my life who is by far the sexiest woman in the world :wub:

I'm a good boy nowadays :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Yes!
> 
> I've text our ginger friend about it. Nooooo way I'm getting involved in any shít like that!
> 
> Plus I have the love of my life who is by far the sexiest woman in the world :wub:
> 
> I'm a good boy nowadays :lol:


awwww....my mrs would love u mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> awwww....my mrs would love u mate


Next time I'm in Scotland I'll pop in


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> WTF have I been drawn into now .. :confused1:


Erm..... Nothing :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Next time I'm in Scotland I'll pop in


Good stuff ! I can do with getting my boaby wet


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Hmmmmm I smell something fishy lol


That's @JANIKvonD's cock pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Good stuff ! I can do with getting my boaby wet


I'll bring @Ginger Ben with me then :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> That's @JANIKvonD's cock pmsl


Sounds suggestive :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'll bring @Ginger Ben with me then :lol:


He can take your fat erse... Ill go the other end pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> He can take your fat erse... Ill go the other end pmsl


Oh go on then :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whoa whoa whoa who said I wanted any part of this sausage sizzle?!?!!

Twist my arm then


----------



## flinty90

Gayfest....


----------



## Richie186

As per usual really.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> 10,499 of them are from when @Keeks and @Hamster had a les off.
> 
> It's a few pages back mate :lol:


 :sneaky2: I think this is another one of those chloroform moments. :sneaky2:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening cock gobblers :lol:

No carbs all day, pretty happy with myself tbh

Just had last meal for the day;

300g chicken, vine toms and spinach all tossed in a pan with a good dose of Tabasco sauce 

Now I'm going to watch Side Effects on Sky on demand lol

Fair well my pretties


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> C0ck gobbler....what you take us ladies for mg:
> 
> Oh and they had to be VINE tomatoes did they eh?
> 
> I'm watching shoite telly then bed soon....shattered...battered....tired... :sleeping:


C0ck gobblers chick he would have been looking.in mirror whilst typing lol..

And whats been battered ? Just out of interest ;-)


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> Ah the mirror explains it then :lol:
> 
> The only thing in my life that gets battered is if I happen to be surreptitiously making pancakes.
> 
> How's you tonight?


Well im sqt in a hotel room in my pants hot bothered and tired lol.. But im feeling good thanks lol.. X


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Are you waiting for anyone to turn up? The butler?


No lol.. But the toothless little.old maid could make a suprise return lol..


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> C0ck gobbler....what you take us ladies for mg:
> 
> Oh and they had to be VINE tomatoes did they eh?
> 
> I'm watching shoite telly then bed soon....shattered...battered....tired... :sleeping:


Pmsl, yes vine bloody tomatoes 

Taste better when hot don't they :lol:

Film was quite good, Defo worth a watch


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well im sqt in a hotel room in my pants hot bothered and tired lol.. But im feeling good thanks lol.. X


Thinking of me I bet


----------



## liam0810

Hello darling, how are you doing? You better be winning that transformation thing! Or at least not had another "Im a big sissy girl and I don't like training anymore" moments


----------



## liam0810

Hamster said:


> Better suction been toothless :whistling:


This is true. But it's better if they have dentures as you can enjoy the best of both worlds


----------



## liam0810

Hamster said:


> Is this aimed at me or rob @liam0810 with him been a girl an all lol,
> 
> I haven't heard anything but I'd never have "I'm not training" moment !
> 
> Oh and I'm doing good thanks...hope yo are too


Haha nope it's at Rob as I read your journal yesterday and you train harder than 99% of the so called hardcore lads on here. So I can't tell you to stop being a big sissy girl coz to be honest to scare me a little haha


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> Better suction been toothless :whistling:


I also cant crack their teeth with my PA piercing. Dont laugh it has happened x


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> I like your Sig at the bottom of your Page. Nice one :thumbup1:
> 
> And you have a PA ! Did it hurt ... Ouch!
> 
> And please tell of the broken teeth story...I'm intrigued lol


Which sig ?

The anaesthetic is.more.sickly than the piercing.

And a gentlemen never tells x


----------



## Keeks

Oh dear, need to stay out of here today if talks already about mens bits, its only 7.30am!! mg:

And morning ya big sissy! :tongue: (Thats at Roblet)


----------



## B4PJS

Morning c0ck gobbler (again, that's @R0BLET)


----------



## liam0810

Hamster said:


> I thought as much lol...poor Rob.
> 
> Everyone claims to train hard but most are Friday night up town brigade. And I scare you!!! I only scare weak men so you can't say that lol :tongue:


Well i'm not a weak man, i did 10KG dumbbell press on tuesday so think that shows i'm big and strong! ha! :tongue:


----------



## 25434

B4PJS said:


> Morning c0ck gobbler (again, that's @R0BLET)


wut the 'eck is clock gobbler when it's at home?..lolol...durrrrr...

morning Roberrrlaaato....have a great weekend........


----------



## liam0810

Hamster said:


> 10k!!! Wow that's some impressive weight your lifting there!! I'm in awe :wub:
> 
> Hahaha


So you should be! I'm thinking next week i might even manage to move from the pink dumbbells to the manly black ones! i'm like Arnie!


----------



## B4PJS

Flubs said:


> wut the 'eck is clock gobbler when it's at home?..lolol...durrrrr...
> 
> morning Roberrrlaaato....have a great weekend........


Take the "l" out 

Morning flubalicious  How are you today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> So you should be! I'm thinking next week i might even manage to move from the pink dumbbells to the manly black ones! i'm like Arnie!


Robs the best at handling hard black rubber items.....


----------



## liam0810

Hamster said:


> You going to get them big muscles like Arnie too??


i hope so, i'd love that!


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Robs the best at handling hard black rubber items.....


like one of these?


----------



## 25434

B4PJS said:


> Take the "l" out
> 
> Morning flubalicious  How are you today?


OH! :laugh: that'll teach me to read posts properly...hahaha...okay, no explanation neccessary then....hehe....

slinks of with bag of shame over head...


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> like one of these?
> 
> View attachment 131734


Yeah that's like the one he got for Christmas, only smaller


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's like the one he got for Christmas, only smaller


thats an amazing xmas present his mum bought him!



Hamster said:


> I like the black one. That's pretty.


It is very pretty isn't it? It'd look great on my mantel piece i think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hamster said:


> It looks like one of those things you hang your jewellery off lol


Rob's got his stuck to the wall over the bath for some reason?


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> It looks like one of those things you hang your jewellery off lol


Dont know about hang your jewellery.off but you could.certainly drape your beef curtains over it lmfao x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Rob's got his stuck to the wall over the bath for some reason?


He gets it through Motability bro lol...


----------



## liam0810

Hamster said:


> It looks like one of those things you hang your jewellery off lol


like these?


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> Hahaha that's horrible lol x


Lol sorry have we met x


----------



## Richie186

Nipple clamps, cock rings and fisting implements. All normal in here I see.


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> I'm bringing my black fist And baby oil of we do :whistling:


Cool. Me first go. Oh and also bring a gumshield or take your teeth out first either way im good lol xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meanwhile, back at Rob's house


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Meanwhile, back at Rob's house
> 
> View attachment 131741


 :lol:

Thought he's been a bit quiet today! It all makes sense now lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thought he's been a bit quiet today! It all makes sense now lol!


He's going to go mental when he logs in :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ginger Ben said:


> Meanwhile, back at Rob's house
> 
> View attachment 131741


actually LOL'ED!


----------



## Keeks

Omg, i knew I shouldn't have come in here, especially not whilst I'm at work, when I can't explain what I'm actually laughing at. :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Omg, i knew I shouldn't have come in here, especially not whilst I'm at work, when I can't explain what I'm actually laughing at. :lol:


Keeks I can't reply to your PM but the answer is go on

www.hugeblackrubberfists.com and order the XXXXXL size. Hope that helps


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Keeks I can't reply to your PM but the answer is go on
> 
> www.hugeblackrubberfists.com and order the XXXXXL size. Hope that helps


 mg: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, secret PM, but thanks for link anyway. Is the one that you were using on there? :tongue: You did look like you were enjoying it very much on that picture you sent.


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> mg: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, secret PM, but thanks for link anyway. Is the one that you were using on there? :tongue: You did look like you were enjoying it very much on that picture you sent.


Is avi you mean lol x


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> Is avi you mean lol x


 :lol: @liam0810 You now need to change your avi as it does actually look like that! :lol:

He bl00dy loves it, you can see in his smile!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: @liam0810 You now need to change your avi as it does actually look like that! :lol:
> 
> He bl00dy loves it, you can see in his smile!


Who doesn't love a big rubber fist up the ar$e? If you don't your obviously gay


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> Who doesn't love a big rubber fist up the ar$e? If you don't your obviously gay


Have to admit i woukd be lost witgout my ten inch black rubber c0ck lol


----------



## Keeks

:blush: I'm off!


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> Have to admit i woukd be lost witgout my ten inch black rubber c0ck lol


Sorry my maglite i would be lost without my maglite...


----------



## JANIKvonD

im guessing the boss's daughter....happened to have a donger & the cvnts ran off with him


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> :blush: I'm off!


To get a big black rubber fist?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> im guessing the boss's daughter....happened to have a donger & the cvnts ran off with him


Think he mentioned something about a day off, his daughters birthday and other stuff. He is gonna check later and get a right surprise


----------



## flinty90

B4PJS said:


> Think he mentioned something about a day off, his daughters birthday and other stuff. He is gonna check later and get a right surprise


He will get a suprise knowing his journals been better without the cnut in it


----------



## Keeks

A full day of fisting talk, he will be gutted he missed it!


----------



## B4PJS

flinty90 said:


> He will get a suprise knowing his journals been better without the cnut in it


True dat'



Keeks said:


> A full day of fisting talk, he will be gutted he missed it!


True dat'


----------



## Keeks

He wont be leaving his journal un-attended in future! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> Have to admit i woukd be lost witgout my ten inch black rubber c0ck lol


is this what you call @Breda?


----------



## TELBOR

FFS none of you cùnts got lives or jobs?!

:lol:

Made me laugh 

@liam0810 - ordering a black and white fist, gonna try that docking you told me about :lol:

Anyway, quite busy since waking Friday.

Daughter had a wicked birthday and had a good BBQ yesterday with family yesterday, sun stayed out and I eat copious amounts of meat 

No carbs since Thursday, well I'd say max 50g till this morning.

Had a little carb up today with oats, spuds and pasta.

Back to low carb again tomorrow, cannot FRICKIN' wait to get in the gym tomorrow.

4 days off and I'm moody pmsl!!

Anyway, have a good evening you lot.

Chest Monday tomorrow


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> FFS none of you cùnts got lives or jobs?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Made me laugh
> 
> @liam0810 - ordering a black and white fist, gonna try that docking you told me about :lol:
> 
> Anyway, quite busy since waking Friday.
> 
> Daughter had a wicked birthday and had a good BBQ yesterday with family yesterday, sun stayed out and I eat copious amounts of meat
> 
> No carbs since Thursday, well I'd say max 50g till this morning.
> 
> Had a little carb up today with oats, spuds and pasta.
> 
> Back to low carb again tomorrow, cannot FRICKIN' wait to get in the gym tomorrow.
> 
> 4 days off and I'm moody pmsl!!
> 
> Anyway, have a good evening you lot.
> 
> Chest Monday tomorrow


Aup mate, sound like you have had a decent weekend!!!

How is it going? Won't lie when I came in I had 30 pages to read and guess what..........I didn't read them lmao.

Not got a clue how your getting on so thought I had better ask


----------



## Mr_Morocco

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, sound like you have had a decent weekend!!!
> 
> How is it going? Won't lie when I came in I had 30 pages to read and guess what..........I didn't read them lmao.
> 
> Not got a clue how your getting on so thought I had better ask


He's still gay and skinny mate, nothing new tbh


----------



## paulandabbi

Mr_Morocco said:


> He's still gay and skinny mate, nothing new tbh


I can't say anything to him, I am still fat and straight so........ :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

paulandabbi said:


> I can't say anything to him, I am still fat and straight so........ :lol:


Don't worry, he doesn't even train or at least i don't think he does? :shrug:


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, sound like you have had a decent weekend!!!
> 
> How is it going? Won't lie when I came in I had 30 pages to read and guess what..........I didn't read them lmao.
> 
> Not got a clue how your getting on so thought I had better ask


Yeah great weekend thanks mate!! :beer:

30 pages of crap tbh :lol:

So far...... It's the usual plodding along. No massive changes in body composition pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> He's still gay and skinny mate, nothing new tbh


Pah! Ask your woman if I'm gay :wink:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't worry, he doesn't even train or at least i don't think he does? :shrug:


Tra..... Can't even say it mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah great weekend thanks mate!! :beer:
> 
> 30 pages of crap tbh :lol:
> 
> So far...... It's the usual plodding along. *No massive changes in body composition* pmsl


More gear & cream cakes required


----------



## B4PJS

Morning monkey felcher, got a good week lined up?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning monkey felcher, got a good week lined up?


Morning mate, yeah nice steady week ahead. Planned my week well lol - to suit training and meeting the missus on her lunch break PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

still low carbing it son?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> still low carbing it son?


Very much so mate, so far so good. Could do with something to help it along though PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Morning ya glory hole magician x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning ya glory hole magician x


Morning ya wizard sleeve lover


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning ya wizard sleeve lover


I make the wizards sleeve that way lol. You make the gloryhole your home  whatsapped you but no answer as per usual.x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I make the wizards sleeve that way lol. You make the gloryhole your home  whatsapped you but no answer as per usual.x


With your 1" pecker, you wish 

I shall grab my phone sir


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sugar free red bull is king on zero carb days mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sugar free red bull is king on zero carb days mate


Certainly is mate, probably having one every other day. Got some caffeine tablets coming so i'll bang them in lol

Anyway, 5th poo of the day just had!! WTF. So I have a little carb up and they shoot out my bum 

Food today;

Meal 1 - 200ml Egg whites (7 eggs) , 2 Whole eggs, 2 Table spoons of EVOO, Scoop of TPW Coffee Whey

Shake - 35g Whey, 50g PB with Water

Meal 2 - 150g Veal, Spinach and Pineapple

Shake - 35g whey, 20g Husks with water

Train

Post workout Shake - Whey with usual extra's

Meal 3 - 150g Veal, Spinach and Pineapple

Meal 4 - Steak and veggies

Shake - 35g whey with Coconut Milk

Snack on nuts and fruit during the day.

In other news, bosses daughter has backed the fcuk off. Told her dad to have a word PMSL



Weigh in wise, little rebound from yesterday which puts me at 3lb in the week. Yes it was 5lb mid week, then 8lb saturday AM, but carb up took it back up. Which is totally fine.

See what happens this week. Training all week with probably 2 sessions a day as the missus is attempting to come back, even though docs told her not too lol

So it'll be weights AM with core and Cardio in the evening :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

can you summarise what happened with the boss' daughter plz ty


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> can you summarise what happened with the boss' daughter plz ty












But obviously Rob is smaller


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> can you summarise what happened with the boss' daughter plz ty


Nothing major mate, her dad just let her know that i'm happily involved with a very gorgeous lady 

She was getting a little suggestive so I let him know we'd been talking and to let her know my relationship status lol


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> But obviously Rob is smaller


i take it robs the one in the wig?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> But obviously Rob is smaller


And I haven't got white hair mate


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Nothing major mate, her dad just let her know that i'm happily involved with a very gorgeous lady
> 
> She was getting a little suggestive so I let him know we'd been talking and to let her know my relationship status lol


lol should of just said if i was single id smash your back doors in. now the door is shut


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> lol should of just said if i was single id smash your back doors in. now the door is shut


If i was, I would. Simple.

But my mrs is one in a BILLION, i'll ping you a pic of her :wink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If i was, I would. Simple.
> 
> But my mrs is one in a BILLION, *i'll ping you a pic of her* :wink:


And me, ta


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> If i was, I would. Simple.
> 
> But my mrs is one in a BILLION, i'll ping you a pic of her :wink:


haha fair play likewise mines 11/10 ^ 3.149


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And me, ta


You've seen her you cnut lol


----------



## Sambuca

tbh id be happy with just a pic of roblet :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You've seen her you cnut lol


Only naked from behind though, never seen her face


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> tbh id be happy with just a pic of roblet :wub:


You've had some ya dirty fecker


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Only naked from behind though, never seen her face


Oh, ok lol


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> You've had some ya dirty fecker


just filling my r0blet **** folder up lol 8==D


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> just filling my r0blet **** folder up lol 8==D


PMSL

Well you've had some of my lady now, should keep you going for a few mins :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Well you've had some of my lady now, should keep you going for a few mins :lol:


missus will be looking at my phone later n be like who the ****s this. completely ignoring the tons of semi naked lads off here who send me their pics +_+ pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

that sounds so ****


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> missus will be looking at my phone later n be like who the ****s this. completely ignoring the tons of semi naked lads off here who send me their pics +_+ pmsl


PMSL, suppose i best delete your lady off my phone then as i'd be in the same situation. She'd scan past the pics of @flinty90's cock


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> that sounds so ****


You're king of the ****'s


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, suppose i best delete your lady off my phone then as i'd be in the same situation. She'd scan past the pics of @flinty90's cock


haha fking women


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, suppose i best delete your lady off my phone then as i'd be in the same situation. She'd scan past the pics of @flinty90's cock


Even the full c0ck ring exposed bell end shot ?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, suppose i best delete your lady off my phone then as i'd be in the same situation. She'd scan past the pics of @flinty90's cock


Even the full c0ck ring exposed bell end shot ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Even the full c0ck ring exposed bell end shot ?


Yeah, she thought it was was a cocktail sausage


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> If i was, I would. Simple.
> 
> But my mrs is one in a BILLION, i'll ping you a pic of her :wink:


yes please


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> yes please


Soon reared your head ya slavering old fart! You need to get whatsapp lol

Sent anyway x


----------



## TELBOR

Food nailed bitches!!

Going to make my way to the gym in 30 mins, get my pump on


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Incline Bench Press Smiths

12x40kg

12x60kg

8x80kg

12x60kg

Felt weak as a kitten lol

Seated Flat Press

12x30kg

12x50kg

10x80kg

12x30kg

Awesome new machine, ruins chest. Can eat perfect squeeze at top of positive.

Pec Fly Machine

12x65kg

12x75kg

12x85kg

10x95kg drop set - 10x50kg - failure @25kg x16

Machine Press

15x30kg

12x50kg

12x60kg

10x70kg Dropset - failure @30kg x15

Plate Raises to finish off

Then a bicep blast with 10kg DB's standing hammer curls and straight curls.

Place was rammed, a few new machines for back so I'll try them out tomorrow.

Enjoyed that 

Post workout banana and whey cocktail :lol:

Home, shower, then off for some vitamin d


----------



## TELBOR

Steak and load of spinach had 

Forgive me for I will sin shortly.... Chocolate.

However, this will be licked off my lady pmsl

So it doesn't count 

Have fun benders!!!!

X


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Steak and load of spinach had
> 
> Forgive me for I will sin shortly.... Chocolate.
> 
> However, this will be licked off my lady pmsl
> 
> So it doesn't count
> 
> Have fun benders!!!!
> 
> X


Amazing how you can make that sound gay as fvck lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Amazing how you can make that sound gay as fvck lol


You're gay as fùck :lol:

Now go slip your wife a digit or two


----------



## TELBOR

Wànk back session.

That is all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Wànk back session.
> 
> That is all.


Why's that? Too many people in gym or did you try and use the green dumbbells rather than the pinks?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Why's that? Too many people in gym or did you try and use the green dumbbells rather than the pinks?


He must of got too cocky and left the womens section


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Why was it Wãnk and what made it Wãnk and define the word wÃnk.


Just was 

W.ank - Adjective ; Bad, useless or worthless



Ginger Ben said:


> Why's that? Too many people in gym or did you try and use the green dumbbells rather than the pinks?


Correct.



Mr_Morocco said:


> He must of got too cocky and left the womens section


Agreed.


----------



## B4PJS

nobber


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers up ya wee ferit  i was just about to post about how much damage the w.e binge had done.....but if im gonna end up sounding as pathetic as you....i want bother

.........  x


----------



## Sambuca

ah roblets got a new avi BRB 8==D


----------



## Fatstuff

Sambuca said:


> ah roblets got a new avi BRB 8==D


Fap fap fap fap


----------



## Sambuca

Fatstuff said:


> Fap fap fap fap


back ^^


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers up ya wee ferit  i was just about to post about how much damage the w.e binge had done.....but if im gonna end up sounding as pathetic as you....i want bother
> 
> .........  x


Sorry dad :lol:

Anyway, just had a pleasant surprise when a unit rolled into work - was depressing lol

I'm not name dropping as its not my place to throw names around.

But he's a competing super heavy weight 

Nice bloke, really chatty and in 5 mins gave me his prep diet lol

Which I ain't gonna attempt to follow .

Brightened my day up a little .


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Sorry dad :lol:
> 
> Anyway, just had a pleasant surprise when a unit rolled into work - was depressing lol
> 
> I'm not name dropping as its not my place to throw names around.
> 
> But he's a competing super heavy weight
> 
> Nice bloke, really chatty and in 5 mins gave me his prep diet lol
> 
> Which I ain't gonna attempt to follow .
> 
> Brightened my day up a little .


It's not name dropping u bell end - who was it?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> It's not name dropping u bell end - who was it?


Course it is lol

Im not saying mate


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Course it is lol
> 
> Im not saying mate


It's not lol, name dropping would be mentioning your mate the competing bodybuilder. Saying u met someone and they were huge is different.


----------



## Fatstuff

I should of started that sentence with

Incorrect



This is a poke triviality argument lol

(I just want to know cuz I'm nosy :lol: )


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> It's not lol, name dropping would be mentioning your mate the competing bodybuilder. Saying u met someone and they were huge is different.


That's why I said I'm not name dropping lol

He's classed as a work contact


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I should of started that sentence with
> 
> Incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> This is a poke triviality argument lol
> 
> (I just want to know cuz I'm nosy :lol: )


Just text me pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

its dangerous to use your phone while driving R0blet


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> its dangerous to use your phone while driving R0blet


My PA is typing. Said your a right cùnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Sorry dad :lol:
> 
> Anyway, just had a pleasant surprise when a unit rolled into work - was depressing lol
> 
> I'm not name dropping as its not my place to throw names around.
> 
> But he's a competing super heavy weight
> 
> Nice bloke, really chatty and in 5 mins gave me his prep diet lol
> 
> Which I ain't gonna attempt to follow .
> 
> Brightened my day up a little .


fuk off rob!...tell us ffs!....& what did the diet look like


----------



## Breda

Who the fuk was it Robert?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sorry dad :lol:
> 
> Anyway, just had a pleasant surprise when a unit rolled into work - was depressing lol
> 
> I'm not name dropping as its not my place to throw names around.
> 
> But he's a competing super heavy weight
> 
> Nice bloke, really chatty and in 5 mins gave me his prep diet lol
> 
> Which I ain't gonna attempt to follow .
> 
> *Brightened my day up a little* .


Bet the blowie from the boss's daughter helped too.... 

disclaimer - this didn't happen :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Who the fuk was it Robert?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


>


Cnut looks worse than Rob ffs


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Super Heavyweight in what you gay cvnt


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> That's why I said I'm not name dropping lol
> 
> He's classed as a work contact


U telling us he's a work contact is more like name dropping when u could of just said u bumped into him - u name dropping Cnut with super heavyweight clients!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

It was probably a skinny featherweight boxer but he looked massive to r0b


----------



## jon-kent

You quit TPW mate ? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You quit TPW mate ? Lol


Yes mate


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate


Someone is not their usual chatty self today! Is the missus not giving you any?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Someone is not their usual chatty self today! Is the missus not giving you any?


Lol. Plenty


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate


To whatsapp batman !!!


----------



## 25434

Ullo Roblet...you okay buster? need a Tinternettie hurrrrrg? ((((((o)))))))....all above board and platonic like the nutty auntie from Australia that visits one a blue moon and pinches your cheeks...errrr...not your bottom ones....... 

Hope you are okay or whatever it is resolves itself...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Ullo Roblet...you okay buster? need a Tinternettie hurrrrrg? ((((((o)))))))....all above board and platonic like the nutty auntie from Australia that visits one a blue moon and pinches your cheeks...errrr...not your bottom ones.......
> 
> Hope you are okay or whatever it is resolves itself...


\0/ Hug back at ya missus 

I'm fine, just a bad day for one reason or another.

Last meal was at 7.30am - banana 

But I'm not hungry? How bizarre !!

Had a coffee in between though lol


----------



## 25434

Nice avi pic Roblet, your delts look lovely if you don't mind me saying. I have serious delt envy, lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Nice avi pic Roblet, your delts look lovely if you don't mind me saying. I have serious delt envy, lol.


Why thank you lol.

I have serious delt envy too, I want bigger ones!!!


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you lol.
> 
> I have serious delt envy too, I want bigger ones!!!


hahaha...and I would like...well...any at all would be nice..sooon....sooooooooon....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> hahaha...and I would like...well...any at all would be nice..sooon....sooooooooon....


You can play the waiting game like me


----------



## B4PJS

You still a grumpy cvnt today or did you get outta bed on the right side this morning?


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice new avi mate!

Kinda strange not seeing TPW Rep text on there but hey ho?!?!

You was always my favourite, just don't tell the other 2 bum bandits, they might cop the hump:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> You still a grumpy cvnt today or did you get outta bed on the right side this morning?


Yes I am.

Not really lol

All good thanks mate, wrote yesterday off in general.

Today is another day :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice new avi mate!
> 
> Kinda strange not seeing TPW Rep text on there but hey ho?!?!
> 
> You was always my favourite, just don't tell the other 2 bum bandits, they might cop the hump:lol:


Thanks mate 

Haha, I'm everyone's favourite aren't I??!!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Haha, I'm everyone's favourite aren't I??!!


Favourite bum to bang


----------



## TELBOR

Morning everyone else, middle of the week whoop whoop!!

Smashed a push session out this morning with some HiiT and core work.

Still haven't eaten since yesterday am, I'm not hungry though??

But I'm meeting the mrs at lunch, I shall have steak lol

Dinner tonight I'll have chicken, eggs and a good drizzle of EVOO and a load of spinach :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Favourite bum to bang


Still favourite :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whats up with your appetite gayboy? You pregnant? Possible with all that man fat sloshing around inside pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Whats up with your appetite gayboy? You pregnant? Possible with all that man fat sloshing around inside pmsl


Probably mate.

It'll come back when I have a steak in front of me lol


----------



## Sambuca

getting anything else with your steak?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> getting anything else with your steak?


I shall get some veggies and a load of cheese


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I shall get some veggies and a load of cheese


well that was an anti climax  get ur missus to sort you out

and cook you some chips as well nom nom


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> well that was an anti climax  get ur missus to sort you out
> 
> and cook you some chips as well nom nom


Lol, pub grub bro.

She ain't cooking


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol, pub grub bro.
> 
> She ain't cooking


does she cook? mine cant pmsl


----------



## NorthernSoul

Are you using anything like Clen or T3?


----------



## Sambuca

Juic3Up said:


> Are you using anything like Clen or T3?


he aint using anything


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sambuca said:


> he aint using anything


Aww cute


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> does she cook? mine cant pmsl


She's an awesome cook tbh.

Nothing she can't do lol


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Are you using anything like Clen or T3?


Nothing lol

Neg away!!!

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> She's an awesome cook tbh.
> 
> Nothing she can't do lol


who does the washing up?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> who does the washing up?


Lol. We both do 

Tbh we do the cooking together to, like 2 peas in a pod :wub:


----------



## Sambuca

Two peas in a pod u talking bout my balls?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Two peas in a pod u talking bout my balls?


You wish they were that big


----------



## Sambuca

:-(


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> :-(


Pmsl.

Anyway, hunger just came from nowhere!!

Good job I packed my food isn't it 

200g Chicken and Spinach hoovered up 

35g whey with 30g peanut butter

Steak at 12.30 

See, all is well my brothers !!

:beer:


----------



## Sambuca

1.5kg burger challenge now then?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> 1.5kg burger challenge now then?


Not yet lol

But we should do that after my holiday mate!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows the low carb going mate...any balls ups yet?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the low carb going mate...any balls ups yet?


You mean the malnutrition lol

Hiccup yesterday but its going ok mate, probably had 100g of carbs since last Friday.

Strength taking a hit, look flat too but that's to be expected.

Probably need to take on more fats tbh.

Smashed HiiT this morning, got up to 190bpm pmsl

So energy is good


----------



## TELBOR

Steak was spot on, big pile of cheese too .

Didn't touch the sides.

Bird who took order was looking at me strange pmsl but she knocked a few £ off :beer:

Bonus was getting to see the other half :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Steak was spot on, big pile of cheese too .
> 
> Didn't touch the sides.
> 
> Bird who took order was looking at me strange pmsl but she knocked a few £ off :beer:
> 
> Bonus was getting to see the other half :wub:


Did you ask for a big pile of cheese and no chips?! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you ask for a big pile of cheese and no chips?! lol


Yes lol

Went like this;

Me - " can I have the steak baguette please.... No onions.... No chips and no baguette"

Bird - MIND BLOWN


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Yes lol
> 
> Went like this;
> 
> Me - " can I have the steak baguette please.... No onions.... No chips and no baguette"
> 
> Bird - MIND BLOWN


 :lol: just went to www.steakandcheese.com for the first time in about 8 years. Whoops, definitely NSFW!!!! Didn't used to have so much porn on the front page iirc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes lol
> 
> Went like this;
> 
> Me - " can I have the steak baguette please.... *No onions*.... No chips and no baguette"
> 
> Bird - MIND BLOWN


Error! Got to have onions with that sort of thing. Virtually no carbs in them anyway


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :lol: just went to www.steakandcheese.com for the first time in about 8 years. Whoops, definitely NSFW!!!! Didn't used to have so much porn on the front page iirc.


Good old steakandcheese


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Error! Got to have onions with that sort of thing. Virtually no carbs in them anyway


Nah, not a huge onion fan. Just wanted a nice rare sirloin :beer:

With cheese


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> :lol: just went to www.steakandcheese.com for the first time in about 8 years. Whoops, definitely NSFW!!!! Didn't used to have so much porn on the front page iirc.


Me too thanks to you! Was never a porn site before was it? :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Good old steakandcheese


Think that was where I saw that beheading video. Might have to have a browse round it later whilst wifey is out on her driving lesson


----------



## Sambuca

did you get all your meat in you yesterday?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> did you get all your meat in you yesterday?


LOL

Kinky b.astard 

Yes mate, finished the day off with 8 sausages and 4 eggs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning you lot.

Today is carb up day, YAY!

Early morning Arms session,

30 mins tops.

Nice mix of stuff and got a nice little pump :lol:

Bloody wrists from my self diagnosed carpal tunnel was horrendous, but I cracked on 

2 update pics here, well one is a gun shot PMSL the other is my quest for Abs :tongue:



Happy enough with how its going atm.

Carb up is oats, rice and pasta. Don't want any fats today, just carbs and protein.

Then back to fats and protein tomorrow.

Steady day today, office bound, car is in the garage again lol and then off out last off this afternoon - quick appointment then home :beer:

3 weeks tomorrow till holiday WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stand nearer the mirror you numpty, can't [email protected] over that :lol:

Gun looks decent though mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stand nearer the mirror you numpty, can't [email protected] over that :lol:
> 
> Gun looks decent though mate


Jeez, can't please everyone can i 

Thanks, probably about 13" if @luther1's are 15" :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Sausage... Is that a euphemism for you had anal $ex :whistling:


LOL, nah. Up the bum fun was in the shower the other day :tt2:

This was the 8 sausages and 4 eggs PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL, nah. Up the bum fun was in the shower with @Flinty90 at the gym the other day :tt2:
> 
> This was the 8 sausages and 4 eggs PMSL
> 
> View attachment 132413


Edited for accuracy


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Hahaha you even took a snap shot :thumb:


LOL, I was talking to @jon-kent at the time so I thought i'd show him my eggs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Edited for accuracy


PMSL, he wishes


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Edited for the truth :whistling:


Oh he's seen that lol


----------



## jon-kent

Its true @R0BLET whatsapp'd me pictures of his sausage and eggs


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Its true @R0BLET whatsapp'd me pictures of his sausage and eggs


And my ring piece


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> And my ring piece


Thats standard mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thats standard mate !


Notice my new pile? Oh its a ripper


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Notice my new pile? Oh its a ripper


Thought that was a cherry you was holding there mate to invite me in :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thought that was a cherry you was holding there mate to invite me in :lol:


I wish :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Something to tell us mate


----------



## Keeks

I do like it in here, just shouldn't come in here when I'm at work. :lol: I can never ever explain what I'm laughing at.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I do like it in here, just shouldn't come in here when I'm at work. :lol: I can never ever explain what I'm laughing at.


Is my physique comical or something :confused1:

PMSL

I have to hold back the sniggering sometimes


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is my physique comical or something :confused1:
> 
> PMSL
> 
> I have to hold back the sniggering sometimes


Pretty much


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pretty much


How very dare you !! :lol:

Least I have something on my torso that look like abs :tt2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How very dare you !! :lol:
> 
> Least I have something on my torso that look like abs :tt2:


Looks like them yes but we both know they are ribs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like them yes but we both know they are ribs :lol:


Probably :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Is my physique comical or something :confused1:
> 
> PMSL
> 
> I have to hold back the sniggering sometimes


That's exactly it. I mean, I have my sternest non laughing serious face on when reading in here and looking at pen1s punch bags, rubber fists and talk of gay sausage stuff, yeah it's all serious.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> That's exactly it. I mean, I have my sternest non laughing serious face on when reading in here and looking at pen1s punch bags, rubber fists and talk of gay sausage stuff, yeah it's all serious.


One day I'll have a serious journal......


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Finished last night off with Fish, Potatoes and a bit of pork.....

AKA - Chips, Small Fish and a Sausage 

FCUK IT :lol:

Needed a good stodgy carb up!!

Out with gaffa today, so lunch is on him. Not sure where yet, anything will do lol

No training today, back on it tomorrow.

Have a good day bitches :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kuuuunnnnntttttt!!

Chippy dinner!?!?!

Lol have a good day buddy, large steak for lunch then


----------



## luther1

off on a party boat tonight with jen to the isle of wight to watch the fireworks for cowes week. bbq on board so ill drink water all night and have some grub when i get home at 1. party animal me


----------



## Sambuca

have a good day you raging ****

we all know the boss is gonna be giving you meat and 2 veg


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> off on a party boat tonight with jen to the isle of wight to watch the fireworks for cowes week. bbq on board so ill drink water all night and have some grub when i get home at 1. party animal me


Lol that sounds like a nightmare if you can't get ****ed up. BBQ will be ok mate, nab some grilled chicken and some salad. Nowt wrong with that. Treat yourself to a diet pop too :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol that sounds like a nightmare if you can't get ****ed up. BBQ will be ok mate, nab some grilled chicken and some salad. Nowt wrong with that. Treat yourself to a diet pop too :lol:


it gets worse. i fcuking hate boats,detest the isle of wight and dont like fireworks. will have a burger and throw the bun at some cnut. been invited by friends so must remember my party face ha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> it gets worse. i fcuking hate boats,detest the isle of wight and dont like fireworks. will have a burger and throw the bun at some cnut. been invited by friends so must remember my party face ha


Pmsl the isle of wight is crap, full of gap toothed inbreds and sailors.

Fireworks are always good though, ooohhh, aaaahhhh lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> it gets worse. i fcuking hate boats,detest the isle of wight and dont like fireworks. will have a burger and throw the bun at some cnut. been invited by friends so must remember my party face ha


Bet jen cant wait to be with a miserable.cnut like you all night. You way aswell stop at home make yourself sick by using your fingers down throat and fcuk a lettuce or something x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Bet jen cant wait to be with a miserable.cnut like you all night. You way aswell stop at home make yourself sick by using your fingers down throat and fcuk a lettuce or something x


She can bag herself some red trousered dandy then with a sailors hat on and a tweed jacket :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> She can bag herself some red trousered dandy then with a sailors hat on and a tweed jacket :lol:


She will if luther goes out. The fcukin f**got.


----------



## luther1

if they throw in some horse riding tonight then it would be my trip from hell. bet the music will be ****e too


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> if they throw in some horse riding tonight then it would be my trip from hell. bet the music will be ****e too


You mean if they threw in a gym session it would be your worst nightmare pmsl..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Does it have any potential to be like this?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Finished last night off with Fish, Potatoes and a bit of pork.....
> 
> AKA - Chips, Small Fish and a Sausage
> 
> FCUK IT :lol:
> 
> Needed a good stodgy carb up!!
> 
> Out with gaffa today, so lunch is on him. Not sure where yet, anything will do lol
> 
> No training today, back on it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good day bitches :beer:


i had a tandoori mixed grill from the kebab shop :lol:

had a cheat every day from last friday (7days in a row :lol: ) & i've got the cheek to wonder why im not still losing PMSL

anyway....as u were feg


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon w.ankers 

Carvery for lunch lol

Beef, Pork, Gammon too in BBQ, Chicken and Turkey. Then a shed load of veg!

Good day out, just got back to the office. Gaffa is pleased with me :beer:

Glad I've finished the week on a high PMSL

@luther1 - just nail jen and spunk overboard or on some randoms face.

@Ginger Ben - yes i'm a **** for the food 

@Sambuca - lots of meat and veg, so good guess :lol:

@JANIKvonD - bet you've still lost weight ya skinny fat fcuk 

@flinty90 - see you later


----------



## Sambuca

did he mention his daughter?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> did he mention his daughter?


Briefly spoke lol. But he's cool, really laid back guy.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon w.ankers
> 
> Carvery for lunch lol
> 
> Beef, Pork, Gammon too in BBQ, Chicken and Turkey. Then a shed load of veg!
> 
> Good day out, just got back to the office. Gaffa is pleased with me :beer:
> 
> Glad I've finished the week on a high PMSL
> 
> @luther1 - just nail jen and spunk overboard or on some randoms face.
> 
> @Ginger Ben - yes i'm a **** for the food
> 
> @Sambuca - lots of meat and veg, so good guess :lol:
> 
> @JANIKvonD - bet you've still lost weight ya skinny fat fcuk
> 
> @flinty90 - see you later


damn rite i have, u jelly ..fatty fat cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> damn rite i have, u jelly ..fatty fat cvnt


[email protected]!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Briefly spoke lol. But he's cool, really laid back guy.


Yeah,laid back on the back seat of his car while you gave him a nosh


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Yeah,laid back on the back seat of his car while you gave him a nosh


Jen liked it in the back with us :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Jen liked it in the back with us :lol:


she'd like it anywhere


----------



## luther1

it rapidly went down hill last night,there was a live pa from timmy mallett


----------



## XRichHx

Looking swole in the Avi bro, cant pull off white Tee's myself but that probably cause im the colour of a fkn milkbottle.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> it rapidly went down hill last night,there was a live pa from timmy mallett


FPMSL high quality shizz then!?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> it rapidly went down hill last night,there was a live pa from timmy mallett


Pmsl. I hope it was Timmy


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Looking swole in the Avi bro, cant pull off white Tee's myself but that probably cause im the colour of a fkn milkbottle.


It's an xxxs tee :lol:

Thanks mate!!

Get on the sunbed, I've done about 20 mins this week pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> It's an xxxs tee :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate!!
> 
> Get on the sunbed, I've done about 20 mins this week pmsl


Lol ya tart

Do you tan easy though?

I was gonna order some melanotan but drs are out of stock.


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> Lol ya tart
> 
> Do you tan easy though?
> 
> I was gonna order some melanotan but drs are out of stock.


Aye I do lol

Just getting a good base tan before I go away pmsl

Get some, I tried it last year. Black in a week


----------



## biglbs

Hi there buddy,i trust you are well,looking great in here,on quick skim through

Has Ben got a new journal~?


----------



## Sharpy76

biglbs said:


> Hi there buddy,i trust you are well,looking great in here,on quick skim through
> 
> Has Ben got a new journal~?


Here you go mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235824-ginger-ben-total-rebuild.html


----------



## biglbs

Sharpy76 said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235824-ginger-ben-total-rebuild.html


Thanks bud!


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all.

Crispy Duck on its way, with sea weed, ribs, won tons, prawn toast, egg fried rice and some chicken wings pmsl

Been a good pig out day, I'm happy anyway 

Trained yesterday, really couldn't be bothered but still got a good push session out tbh

Today's other food has been,

Bacon, sausage, tomatoes, beans, mushrooms and eggs for breakfast 

Midget gems

Lindt chocolate

Choc Milkshake

Sour Chewits

Fruit Salad chews

Cadbury Oreo bar

Monster Drinks

Cola Bottles

Marsh Mallows

Milky Way stars

Not too bad at all eh ?! :lol:

Oh and some vanilla slices


----------



## Richie186

Diet of champions mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Diet of champions mate.


Lol, yeah.... Power eaters


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Crispy Duck on its way, with sea weed, ribs, won tons, prawn toast, egg fried rice and some chicken wings pmsl
> 
> Been a good pig out day, I'm happy anyway
> 
> Trained yesterday, really couldn't be bothered but still got a good push session out tbh
> 
> Today's other food has been,
> 
> Bacon, sausage, tomatoes, beans, mushrooms and eggs for breakfast
> 
> Midget gems
> 
> Lindt chocolate
> 
> Choc Milkshake
> 
> Sour Chewits
> 
> Fruit Salad chews
> 
> Cadbury Oreo bar
> 
> Monster Drinks
> 
> Cola Bottles
> 
> Marsh Mallows
> 
> Milky Way stars
> 
> Not too bad at all eh ?! :lol:
> 
> Oh and some vanilla slices


That all sounds fcuking lovely. Six weeks for me without an official cheat


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That all sounds fcuking lovely. Six weeks for me without an official cheat


Great effort mate. Better man than me!!

Was very good, can't beat plum sauce on crispy duck lol

Jelly snakes now pmsl

Don't worry it'll be "god I look shít!" In the next few days


----------



## jon-kent

Good man with the monster :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

Haha just showed the mrs your whatsapp junk food pic and she said "fcuking hell he likes his sweets dont he" :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha just showed the mrs your whatsapp junk food pic and she said "fcuking hell he likes his sweets dont he" :lol:


Lol. I do when I'm on a sugar fuelled binge!

Tried the monster with tea and still lemonade earlier..... Waste of a £1 pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I do when I'm on a sugar fuelled binge!
> 
> Tried the monster with tea and still lemonade earlier..... Waste of a £1 pmsl


Yeah fcuk that monster rehab sh!t ! Green all the way !


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, guess what.... well bloated today 

Proper big fat bloated face :lol:

Crap sleep - as expected 

But, it was worth the binge PMSL

This is all the stuff I consumed;



Zero carbs today, except fruit and veg - but that doesn't count.

Plenty of chicken, plenty of fluids and I shall go train back later if I get chance too.

Have fun ladies.


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Morning, guess what.... well bloated today
> 
> Proper big fat bloated face :lol:
> 
> Crap sleep - as expected
> 
> But, it was worth the binge PMSL
> 
> This is all the stuff I consumed;
> 
> View attachment 132794
> 
> 
> Zero carbs today, except fruit and veg - but that doesn't count.
> 
> Plenty of chicken, plenty of fluids and I shall go train back later if I get chance too.
> 
> Have fun ladies.


Thanks for sharing that photo...Cnut.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Morning, guess what.... well bloated today
> 
> Proper big fat bloated face :lol:
> 
> Crap sleep - as expected
> 
> But, it was worth the binge PMSL
> 
> This is all the stuff I consumed;
> 
> View attachment 132794
> 
> 
> Zero carbs today, except fruit and veg - but that doesn't count.
> 
> Plenty of chicken, plenty of fluids and I shall go train back later if I get chance too.
> 
> Have fun ladies.


Finally eating proper food :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Finally eating proper food :thumb:


Thanks for the blessing my child 

TBH was a slack week, very strict up till I had chippy thursday night lol

Never mind.

Onwards and upwards! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Thanks for sharing that photo...Cnut.


LOL, my bad.

Do you want a photo of a banana and apple? :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Anything that isn't chicken or potato would be good


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Anything that isn't chicken or potato would be good


----------



## Richie186

Next cheat?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Hows it goiiiinnnnn?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 132800
> 
> 
> Next cheat?


Defo would lol


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Hows it goiiiinnnnn?


Terrible, cat died mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Terrible, cat died mate.


ahh fvck sake. It's sh1t mate. Happened to our family dog abit ago and just happend to my friends recently. You can't escape it and you just have to pre occupy yourself until it wears off. Having the ashes in a nice jar or box with the name engraved on it helps i think.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> ahh fvck sake. It's sh1t mate. Happened to our family dog abit ago and just happend to my friends recently. You can't escape it and you just have to pre occupy yourself until it wears off. Having the ashes in a nice jar or box with the name engraved on it helps i think.


I'm such a cùnt PMSL

I have no cat :lol:

That's the 2nd time I've wrote that in here


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Terrible, cat died mate.


Had to neg ya for that one this time!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Had to neg ya for that one this time!


FFS, you have as well ya slag 

I wont sleep tonight :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

i hope your cat burns in hell!!!

lmfao :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> i hope your cat burns in hell!!!
> 
> lmfao :thumb:


You know what mate, i had a cat a few years back. She gave birth to a cat with 2 heads, was awesome!!

Died after a few hours, its a 1 in 1 millions chance apparently. If it had survived I'd be minted 



How cool!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> You know what mate, i had a cat a few years back. She gave birth to a cat with 2 heads, was awesome!!
> 
> Died after a few hours, its a 1 in 1 millions chance apparently. If it had survived I'd be minted
> 
> View attachment 132804
> 
> 
> How cool!!


we are not friends anymore now


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> FFS, you have as well ya slag
> 
> I wont sleep tonight :lol:


Might teach ya not to be such a cvnt about things like this :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

pmsl - cat negs lol


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl - cat negs lol


The fvcker got me the first time round, not getting fooled twice mofo!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Might teach ya not to be such a cvnt about things like this :tongue:


Once a cùnt always one


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Once a cùnt always one


 :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Negged.


----------



## flinty90

I hate cats but may neg him anyway lol..


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweeeeeeeet, loving the "Lets All Neg @R0BLET Day", keep'em coming fellas:lol:

Your cheat just saved you from my negs, unfortunately @Ginger Ben wasn't as lucky, fvcking cheat day amatuer


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Sweeeeeeeet, loving the "Lets All Neg @R0BLET Day", keep'em coming fellas:lol:
> 
> Your cheat just saved you from my negs, unfortunately @Ginger Ben wasn't as lucky, fvcking cheat day amatuer


Oh was that a neg? Sorry thought a fly had bounced into my mighty rep score :lol:


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## NorthernSoul

Might as well ask in this fkin journal since no one bothers to go in mine.

What does anyone know about "rebound weight gain". Eg, when people come of hardcore dieting, t3, dnp etc..Why would someone put the weight back on?

It will be 28 days I been in ketosis in another 2 weeks, 14 up to now. I plan on having a binge on anything for 2 days since I'm at creamfields, this wont affect bad in anyway. Plus the pills usually keep my appetite supressed to the max and i might burn a couple lbs avin a rave for 2 days but still need advice on the above question


----------



## jon-kent

Seen as im now page 1 on rep power i might turn you red Rob :lol:


----------



## luther1

cat negs


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Seen as im now page 1 on rep power i might turn you red Rob :lol:


Erm.... I'm above you


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Might as well ask in this fkin journal since no one bothers to go in mine.
> 
> What does anyone know about "rebound weight gain". Eg, when people come of hardcore dieting, t3, dnp etc..Why would someone put the weight back on?
> 
> It will be 28 days I been in ketosis in another 2 weeks, 14 up to now. I plan on having a binge on anything for 2 days since I'm at creamfields, this wont affect bad in anyway. Plus the pills usually keep my appetite supressed to the max and i might burn a couple lbs avin a rave for 2 days but still need advice on the above question


Glycogen


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Erm.... I'm above you


Hahaha yeah i know i checked your place after i posted :lol: you got double the posts of me though


----------



## NorthernSoul

Can you explain a bit more oh wise roblet


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah i know i checked your place after i posted :lol: you got double the posts of me though


Lol means sweet nothing 

If it was a true reflection of bodybuilding knowledge it wouldn't look like that would it pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Can you explain a bit more oh wise roblet


I'm driving lol

Google it, some interesting stuff


----------



## TELBOR

I believe some news on UKM is coming soon......


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> I believe some news on UKM is coming soon......


Are you coming out?


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Are you coming out?


Yup, me and theLman 

We're engaged :beer:


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Yup, me and theLman
> 
> We're engaged :beer:


Knew it lxm/Ernie is gonna be gutted.


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Knew it lxm/Ernie is gonna be gutted.


He will be mate. Poor sod, skinny, a copper and on test to make him natty.

Poor guy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yup, me and theLman
> 
> We're engaged :beer:


You're getting banned for not lifting?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You're getting banned for not lifting?


Bingo, and I still look better than you :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Your cat did actually die?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Your cat did actually die?


No keeks, I own zero cats.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> No keeks, I own zero cats.


Because it died?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bingo, and I still look better than you :lol:


Lol, you wish


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Because it died?!


Pmsl. Tbh my cat ran off when I moved houses a few years ago. Probably got twàtted by a car


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, you wish


Not feeling body building ATM tbh, so yes..... I'll take your physique if its up for grabs lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I'm driving lol
> 
> Google it, some interesting stuff


did you just fob me off and tell me to do some research? LOL :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> did you just fob me off and tell me to do some research? LOL :lol:


Lol.

My bad mate 

I'll find some bits for you x


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> My bad mate
> 
> I'll find some bits for you x


Haha get away you dont need too! was just after a few bullet points of the top of peoples head


----------



## NorthernSoul

oh.... x


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Haha get away you dont need too! was just after a few bullet points of the top of peoples head


 @Sambuca I think did ketosis for a loooong time.

He did a "carb up" once a week.

There's some good bits around to read up on. I'll Defo find em out mate


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Not feeling body building ATM tbh, so yes..... I'll take your physique if its up for grabs lol


Zumba taking preference is it?


----------



## Sambuca

mine was not strictly keto but would work for anyone. but then again i was on a lot of drugs&#8230;


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Zumba taking preference is it?


Probably lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> mine was not strictly keto but would work for anyone. but then again i was on a lot of drugs&#8230;


Thought you was natty


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Thought you was natty


i am arent i? is tren banned?!?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i am arent i? is tren banned?!?


Nope lol

Anyway, I need some vitamin D 

So off for 6 mins :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Hahaha anti climax 

Congrats mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha anti climax
> 
> Congrats mate :lol:


I know lol

:beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I know lol
> 
> :beer:


Think there still pi$$ed over the cat trolling :lol:

EVERYONE LOOK HERE --- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gonutrition/236780-introducing-gonutrition-reps.html


----------



## luther1

What's the gn chocolate whey like rob?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Think there still pi$$ed over the cat trolling :lol:
> 
> EVERYONE LOOK HERE --- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gonutrition/236780-introducing-gonutrition-reps.html


Cat trolling is cool


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What's the gn chocolate whey like rob?


Same as the others tbh mate lol

Vanilla Ice Cream is nice! Turkish Delight is bloody well nice, so I'll be making some concoctions up with that lol

Maple Syrup and Pancake is very nice too.

@jon-kent got to sample shed loads of flavours but I'm 100% certain he can't give out any of that info for obvious reasons.

But some of the flavours that will come out are looking right up my street :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> @jon-kent got to sample shed loads of flavours but I'm 100% certain he can't give out any of that info for obvious reasons.










haha


----------



## jon-kent

And now your just another faceless poster :sad: dont start making stupid threads all the time now your safe haha


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Same as the others tbh mate lol
> 
> Vanilla Ice Cream is nice! Turkish Delight is bloody well nice, so I'll be making some concoctions up with that lol
> 
> Maple Syrup and Pancake is very nice too.
> 
> @jon-kent got to sample shed loads of flavours but I'm 100% certain he can't give out any of that info for obvious reasons.
> 
> But some of the flavours that will come out are looking right up my street :beer:


Cheers mate. Not really into all that fancy flavoured stuff,but loved the choc coconut from tpw so stuck with that and their choc. Will give your lot a whirl when up and running


----------



## Breda

Congrats on the new rep spot Robert


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done traitor


----------



## Sambuca

Pmsl Gooooooooo Roblet ranger


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> And now your just another faceless poster :sad: dont start making stupid threads all the time now your safe haha


I won't dad


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Cheers mate. Not really into all that fancy flavoured stuff,but loved the choc coconut from tpw so stuck with that and their choc. Will give your lot a whirl when up and running


I like that too, only just ran out.

Tbh all the whey at the uk bulk suppliers comes from the same bloody place. Purely price and flavour that drives the sales


----------



## flinty90

There all sh1t imo extreme nutrition chocolate still ny far best tasing.protein i have had in the whole time ive.been drinking the stuff ..

Well done.on your.new whoring role.brah.. X


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Cheers mate. Not really into all that fancy flavoured stuff,but loved the choc coconut from tpw so stuck with that and their choc. Will give your lot a whirl when up and running


Nice placement mate,i have been considering becoming a rep,if you know of any vacancies,


----------



## Sharpy76

Congrats @R0BLET!!!

Never heard of GN tbh?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> There all sh1t imo extreme nutrition chocolate still ny far best tasing.protein i have had in the whole time ive.been drinking the stuff ..
> 
> Well done.on your.new whoring role.brah.. X


Was getting expensive though when I was having 3 shakes a day. Only having one now so a tub would last me a while. Was paying £36.50 for 2.2kg


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats @R0BLET!!!
> 
> Never heard of GN tbh?


Thank you lol

Oh I'm sure you will soon mate, TPW was only launched last October and look at them 

Go and spend £5 on 6 samples of the launch flavours :beer:


----------



## luther1

Just joined Jen up with Con. She's got a Kelly Brook type body already but wants to lose a bit from here and there. Will try and surreptitiously get a pic or two!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just joined Jen up with Con. She's got a Kelly Brook type body already but wants to lose a bit from here and there. Will try and surreptitiously get a pic or two!


Is she crazy!! I love my woman's curves, makes her a woman lol.

Send her my way to inspect


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Thank you lol
> 
> Oh I'm sure you will soon mate, TPW was only launched last October and look at them
> 
> Go and spend £5 on 6 samples of the launch flavours :beer:


I would,but don't like four of them. Can't you get me a choc sample you stingy tight @rsed Cnut?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Is she crazy!! I love my woman's curves, makes her a woman lol.
> 
> Send her my way to inspect


Persuaded her to go topless on holiday one day,that was an eye opener for every one on the beach,bit windy too that day!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I would,but don't like four of them. Can't you get me a choc sample you stingy tight @rsed Cnut?


You may like them?

I'll sort something mate  x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Persuaded her to go topless on holiday one day,that was an eye opener for every one on the beach,bit windy too that day!


Pmsl. Pics? :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Pics? :lol:


Didn't even take my phone out the safe all holiday. Took one with her phone by the pool at night,clothed though! Will that do?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Didn't even take my phone out the safe all holiday. Took one with her phone by the pool at night,clothed though! Will that do?


Lol. You keep it mate....... Whatsapp it me later


----------



## Sharpy76

luther1 said:


> Just joined Jen up with Con. She's got a Kelly Brook type body already but wants to lose a bit from here and there. Will try and surreptitiously get a pic or two!


Woooo pics!!!!

Obviously for progress purposes only


----------



## luther1

Sharpy76 said:


> Woooo pics!!!!
> 
> Obviously for progress purposes only


Obviously! Will try and sneak a few off her phone onto mine.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Didn't even take my phone out the safe all holiday. Took one with her phone by the pool at night,clothed though! Will that do?


Yes


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Lol. You keep it mate....... Whatsapp it me later


Fuk that tge cnuts talkin on here so he can share on here


----------



## luther1

She's coming round shortly for some Luther luvin, I'll get it sorted!


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> She's coming round shortly for some Luther luvin, I'll get it sorted!


Sniff of her minge, 30 second fondle and premature ejaculation ay big man


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Sniff of her minge, 30 second fondle and premature ejaculation ay big man


Standard!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, pulled trap...... OMG!!

Well píssed off.

Anyway, can't do much about it now. It was a shoulder session.

Never mind, onwards and upwards.

Have a good day folks :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Morning, pulled trap...... OMG!!
> 
> Well píssed off.
> 
> Anyway, can't do much about it now. It was a shoulder session.
> 
> Never mind, onwards and upwards.
> 
> Have a good day folks :beer:


OUCH!

What exercise was you doing to manage that mate?


----------



## flinty90

Ive told you before mate. Front to back. Always wipe front to back. Not suprised your hurting yourself x


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> OUCH!
> 
> What exercise was you doing to manage that mate?


Only Oly bar shrugs, bad idea not being warm enough like @flinty90 said.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> OUCH!
> 
> What exercise was you doing to manage that mate?


Only Oly bar shrugs, bad idea not being warm enough like @flinty90 said.


----------



## TELBOR

Double Post.


----------



## TELBOR

Working local today so nipped home for food and pain killers lol

Food, Bacon and Chicken NOM NOM NOM



Twas lovely so I will have it again later 

I kid not - roll on the MTFU :lol: - Neck is fooked from trap pull.

Off to docs later as It is the usual pull that I get PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Chicken and bacon mmmmmmm you low carbin high sodiuming today bro lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Chicken and bacon mmmmmmm you low carbin high sodiuming today bro lol


Yes 

Sodium is a must lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes
> 
> Sodium is a must lol


Lol deffo. Ya kniw what bro as lush as that liiks im more jeleous of the fact that you could nip home to make it

I really would love that option :-(


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Lol deffo. Ya kniw what bro as lush as that liiks im more jeleous of the fact that you could nip home to make it
> 
> I really would love that option :-(


I know, soon you'll be back up this way mate. Maybe you can work on those thumbs of yours getting to work the mobile better PMSL


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I know, soon you'll be back up this way mate. Maybe you can work on those thumbs of yours getting to work the mobile better PMSL


Muscly fingers little keys brah


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Working local today so nipped home for food and pain killers lol
> 
> Food, Bacon and Chicken NOM NOM NOM
> 
> View attachment 132914
> 
> 
> Twas lovely so I will have it again later
> 
> I kid not - roll on the MTFU :lol: - Neck is fooked from trap pull.
> 
> Off to docs later as It is the usual pull that I get PMSL


Man up you pussy. A warm bath, deep heat and a massage should see you right

Tbf mate if it keeps happening best to get it look at. Maybe its a postural or form issue?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Muscly fingers little keys brah


Suppose 

PMSL

Whole Chicken going down ok? Fancy one myself with you talking about one earlier lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Man up you pussy. A warm bath, deep heat and a massage should see you right
> 
> Tbf mate if it keeps happening best to get it look at. Maybe its a postural or form issue?


LOL, its usual the left side tbh. This is a new one 

I think oly bar shrugs is a no go as I must have dodgy form, DB's next time to help any imperfections I may have with the movement.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Suppose
> 
> PMSL
> 
> Whole Chicken going down ok? Fancy one myself with you talking about one earlier lol


tomorrow mate thpught id confer first see what you thought. X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> tomorrow mate thpught id confer first see what you thought. X


Crack on :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all,

Veal stir fry for dinner. Nom, Nom, Nom 

Been to docs, pain is so bad because right trap is locked in spasm lol

She said it was bound to be painful as it can't do anything to repair itself until it releases. Should be ok soon, rest, ice and pills.

She also said to not train for 3 weeks, WTF. I laughed, she laughed, we both laughed  She said she knows I won't listen as men don't PMSL

Sh1t happens I suppose.

Golf is out the question tomorrow then


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Veal stir fry for dinner. Nom, Nom, Nom
> 
> Been to docs, pain is so bad because right trap is locked in spasm lol
> 
> She said it was bound to be painful as it can't do anything to repair itself until it releases. Should be ok soon, rest, ice and pills.
> 
> She also said to not train for 3 weeks, WTF. I laughed, she laughed, we both laughed  She said she knows I won't listen as men don't PMSL
> 
> Sh1t happens I suppose.
> 
> Golf is out the question tomorrow then


When she said not to train for the next three weeks,did you tell her you haven't bothered for the last three years?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> When she said not to train for the next three weeks,did you tell her you haven't bothered for the last three years?


Of course, she's on here so got my banter


----------



## Sharpy76

luther1 said:


> When she said not to train for the next three weeks,did you tell her you haven't bothered for the last three years?


PMSL!!!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> PMSL!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Get out with your :lol: 's

Anyway, only been lifting for 2 years and 6 months


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> I hope your trap gets better. I have sympathy at least for you (cough cough) unlike them p1ss taking twàts :cursing:
> 
> :laugh: :lol:


Thanks 

I'll survive, still going to train tomorrow lol


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> I sometimes get a trapped nerve in my neck. Takes about 2 weeks before it goes.


Ouch!

She did say it wasn't a trapped nerve, which i'm happy about lol

It's just annoying more than anything, stay still it gets worse..... move and it bloody hurts PMSL


----------



## flinty90

I get a pain in the neck too. But hes not too bad mostly x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Ouch!
> 
> She did say it wasn't a trapped nerve, which i'm happy about lol
> 
> It's just annoying more than anything, stay still it gets worse..... move and it bloody hurts PMSL


Against all your will bro no squatting for you im afraid :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I get a pain in the neck too. But hes not too bad mostly x


Yeah @luther1 is a cock isn't he


----------



## Ginger Ben

Doctors don't know a lot about muscles sadly so always suggest resting rather than any more active recovery. Physio might be better option mate, at least give you exercises to do to help it recover better.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Doctors don't know a lot about muscles sadly so always suggest resting rather than any more active recovery. Physio might be better option mate, at least give you exercises to do to help it recover better.


It has crossed my mind mate, very much self inflicted i reckon.

If I wasn't natty I wouldn't get injured would i? PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Against all your will bro no squatting for you im afraid :whistling:


LOL, missed that - C.UNT!

I'll do legs tomorrow AM, leg press, calf raises and some extensions.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It has crossed my mind mate, very much self inflicted i reckon.
> 
> If I wasn't natty I wouldn't get injured would i? PMSL


pmsl, that's right, gear makes you invincible, everybody knows that....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, that's right, gear makes you invincible, everybody knows that....


Best crack on then


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Best crack on then


Might as well, it will have expired by the time you get round to it if you wait any longer :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might as well, it will have expired by the time you get round to it if you wait any longer :lol:


Lol. Isn't worth wasting it ATM mate.

Bulk time, that's where it's at


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Isn't worth wasting it ATM mate.
> 
> Bulk time, that's where it's at


See who can become the fattest comp you mean? Lol oxys all the way! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> See who can become the fattest comp you mean? Lol oxys all the way! Pmsl


Pmsl 

I'm dying to bulk!!


----------



## TELBOR

Trap still in spasm mode, look a right cùnt - more than normal anyway 

So after I went to the docs, mrs went too lol. Keeps becoming short of breath for no reason, so docs booked in for an ECG and some bloods.

Always something wrong with us in this house lol

I'm opting for no training tomorrow, unless I wake up a new man 

Sweet dreams my pretties! X


----------



## Sambuca

are you still alive?


----------



## B4PJS

Sambuca said:


> are you still alive?


Nah, he's still a cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> are you still alive?


Yes lol

Spasm has gone, tanked up on diclofenac last night 

Very sore though, meant to be playing golf later too PMSL

Didn't train this morning, will go this afternoon though.


----------



## Sambuca

We all know its not golfers but ****ers elbow u should be worried aboyt


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> We all know its not golfers but ****ers elbow u should be worried aboyt


LOL

I don't even play golf, never done a round of it in my life!! But its a corporate thing, plus food


----------



## Sambuca

the secret to golf is do not try and smash the ball. a nice smooth action then start to put some power in to it once u got the hang of hitting it properly!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> the secret to golf is do not try and smash the ball. a nice smooth action then start to put some power in to it once u got the hang of hitting it properly!


Mate i'll look like a robot with my retard injury


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


I'm right handed


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I'm right handed


So is he, he is taking a reverse shot due to the water rather than taking a drop


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> the secret to golf is do not try and smash the ball. a nice smooth action then start to put some power in to it once u got the hang of hitting it properly!


And spoil a great walk!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> So is he, he is taking a reverse shot due to the water rather than taking a drop


LOL

I'd just kick the ball in the water and let it be


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I'm right handed


that why your right arm is 3 inches bigger than left u dirty w4nker


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> that why your right arm is 3 inches bigger than left u dirty w4nker


I use my left hand, you know this as you've watched :lol:

Got £22 in referral points to use on TPW, what should I buy??


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I use my left hand, you know this as you've watched :lol:
> 
> Got £22 in referral points to use on TPW, what should I buy??


buy me some whey plz ty ^^ :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> buy me some whey plz ty ^^ :drool:


You can have that rank coffee one sat at home :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Got £22 in referral points to use on TPW, what should I buy??


Gym membership ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Gym membership ?


TPW got a gym? PMSL

Think i'll get some blueberry whey tbh.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> TPW got a gym? PMSL
> 
> Think i'll get some blueberry whey tbh.


Fcuk that get one of them smoothie drinks !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You can have that rank coffee one sat at home :lol:


Send it to me ya cvnt, it's my favourite one!


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Send it to me ya cvnt, it's my favourite one!


Same here actually mate ! And i dont even drink coffee lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk that get one of them smoothie drinks !


Probably will TBH 



Ginger Ben said:


> Send it to me ya cvnt, it's my favourite one!


Text me your address and I'll UPS it through work LOL


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Same here actually mate ! And i dont even drink coffee lol


See I do drink coffee and enjoy it, but I can't drink it lol

Tried again last week and had a few more scoops from it, no go


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> See I do drink coffee and enjoy it, but I can't drink it lol
> 
> Tried again last week and had a few more scoops from it, no go


Haha weird ! I cant taste any caramel in it though lol just coffee


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably will TBH
> 
> Text me your address and I'll UPS it through work LOL


Legend


----------



## TELBOR

Bit of legs and a bit of arms done, now on my way to twàt a ball around some fields lol

Pilled the chicken in today, theres a meal after golf...... I'll probably have chicken pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

thats it get some chicken in ya, then some sausage u dirty great ****

how did golf go lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> thats it get some chicken in ya, then some sausage u dirty great ****
> 
> how did golf go lol


Pmsl.

Did you read my post you clown ?! 

On my way to golf now 

In other news....... Bosses daughter has been texting FFS.


----------



## Sambuca

i can see it now

"what do i do with this golf bat thing"

^^


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Did you read my post you clown ?!
> 
> On my way to golf now
> 
> In other news....... Bosses daughter has been texting FFS.


give her my number ill set things straight for you

and i did read your post and in my head i thought he might have played 1-2 minutes of golf by now lol


----------



## Sambuca

lmao i gave u exactly 2 minutes. thats more than enough for me normally :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> give her my number ill set things straight for you
> 
> and i did read your post and in my head i thought he might have played 1-2 minutes of golf by now lol


You'll set her straight with your cock I bet


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all you crack whores!

Late night last night lol

Golf was a good laugh and I actually surprised myself, just failed miserably when on the green PMSL

Food was good and generally a good laugh 

Off down fackin' saaaf today, so it'll not be the grandest of days food wise lol

Little bit of leg doms so that's good :beer:

Bosses daughter was on it last night, she knows the score so I'm guessing she was just a horny bitch yesterday.

Wasn't comfortable with it one bit, especially when I'm sat next to her dad at the meal and he says "your popular tonight, who keeps texting you?"

FFS :lol:

Have fun ladies  x


----------



## 25434

Morning Roblet.....travel safely today......sounds like you had a good night, apart from the texting thing....I dunno why gals do that really.......she clearly needed your manly attentions...hehe......

Have a good day sir....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet.....travel safely today......sounds like you had a good night, apart from the texting thing....I dunno why gals do that really.......she clearly needed your manly attentions...hehe......
> 
> Have a good day sir....


Me.....manly ...... PMSL

Have a good one flubs x


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Morning Robster.
> 
> Hope
> 
> Your trip darn sarf goes ok. Blo0dy foreign countries. !
> 
> Have a good day.


Morning missus, they all speak funny down there don't they lol

Have a good one too x


----------



## Queenie

Popping in for a cuppa Rob?


----------



## Keeks

You're not leaving your journal unattended are you? You know what happened last time, lol.

Have a good day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah you're coming down to the land of plenty. The things you'll see people sitting in are called cars, they are a bit like mine carts only don't require pit ponys to pull them along pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Popping in for a cuppa Rob?


Hatfield Q, feck driving round the M25 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You're not leaving your journal unattended are you? You know what happened last time, lol.
> 
> Have a good day.


Lol, it'll be partly unattended 

You too Keeks


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah you're coming down to the land of plenty. The things you'll see people sitting in are called cars, they are a bit like mine carts only don't require pit ponys to pull them along pmsl


Cars eh?! Always an eye opener coming to the land of fackin' kants :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Hatfield Q, feck driving round the M25 :lol:


I'm actually inside the m25 today oooooh lol.

And I don't know where Hatfield is 

Have a fab day anyway!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cars eh?! Always an eye opener coming to the land of fackin' kants :lol:


Also you'll be able to buy food off the shelf it won't need to be scavanged for :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all you crack whores!
> 
> Late night last night lol
> 
> Golf was a good laugh and I actually surprised myself, just failed miserably when on the green PMSL
> 
> Food was good and generally a good laugh
> 
> Off down fackin' saaaf today, so it'll not be the grandest of days food wise lol
> 
> Little bit of leg doms so that's good :beer:
> 
> Bosses daughter was on it last night, she knows the score so I'm guessing she was just a horny bitch yesterday.
> 
> Wasn't comfortable with it one bit, especially when I'm sat next to her dad at the meal and he says "your popular tonight, who keeps texting you?"
> 
> FFS :lol:
> 
> Have fun ladies  x


When her old man said that,what he really meant was 'you're at the dinner table table,turn your phone off you ignorant northern cnut'


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> When her old man said that,what he really meant was 'you're at the dinner table table,turn your phone off you ignorant northern cnut'


Pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl


Sending him down here for the day Ben to learn the Queens English and some etiquette.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> When her old man said that,what he really meant was 'you're at the dinner table table,turn your phone off you ignorant northern cnut'


Lol. If the MD had his phone out and is on it I'll follow suit


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. If the MD had his phone out and is on it I'll follow suit


He's the MD you impetuous scrote, he can do what he likes lol


----------



## Huntingground

GM mate,

Hatfield?? What are you going there for, fckin sh1tehole, 5 miles from WGC where I live.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> He's the MD you impetuous scrote, he can do what he likes lol


Brilliant

Robs going to ask for a top of range company car,start coming in at half ten,fcuking off at three and having Fridays off. Well,if its good enough for the md.....


----------



## luther1

Huntingground said:


> GM mate,
> 
> Hatfield?? What are you going there for, fckin sh1tehole, 5 miles from WGC where I live.


Give the Cnut a back hander if you see him HG


----------



## Huntingground

luther1 said:


> Give the Cnut a back hander if you see him HG


I'll hunt the fcker down


----------



## luther1

Huntingground said:


> I'll hunt the fcker down


Put the full 20st behind it


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Robs going to ask for a top of range company car,start coming in at half ten,fcuking off at three and having Fridays off. Well,if its good enough for the md.....


Erm..... I do that anyway mate ??!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> GM mate,
> 
> Hatfield?? What are you going there for, fckin sh1tehole, 5 miles from WGC where I live.


I know it is mate, mrs HG needs some company 

Lol.

Just a day out for some product training etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Erm..... I do that anyway mate ??!!
> 
> :lol:


Perks of knobbing the bosses daughter I suppose :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> I know it is mate, mrs HG needs some company
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Just a day out for some product training etc.


Fckin'ell mate, crack on, she's yours!!

There is a nice boozer in the centre of town called the Town Inn, quality clientele and surroundings. Try it.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/22410/Town_Inn/Hatfield

One of the reviews "We sat in the beer 'garden' and watched a guy puking on the floor then carrying on drinking. No one batted an eyelid. Very very bad.".


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Perks of knobbing the bosses daughter I suppose :lol:


Suppose mate 

She's texting me now, shes thrown a sickie and currently walking round her house in just her black French knickers mg:

Women eh?!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Fckin'ell mate, crack on, she's yours!!
> 
> There is a nice boozer in the centre of town called the Town Inn, quality clientele and surroundings. Try it.
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/22410/Town_Inn/Hatfield
> 
> One of the reviews "We sat in the beer 'garden' and watched a guy puking on the floor then carrying on drinking. No one batted an eyelid. Very very bad.".


Pmsl, sounds spot on.

Lunch is provided in house, so I won't see the delights Hatfield has to offer :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Suppose mate
> 
> She's texting me now, shes thrown a sickie and currently walking round her house in just her black French knickers mg:
> 
> Women eh?!


reply with

picsornoblackfrenchknickersyoudirtylittleskank


----------



## Richie186

And then post the pics on here, obviously.


----------



## Sambuca

i msged him for pics. no pics&#8230;&#8230; pffffft


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> reply with
> 
> picsornoblackfrenchknickersyoudirtylittleskank


Fook that!

She's one of those butter wouldn't melt all innocent girls.

Old @Sambuca demanding pics the perv!!

Whatsapp - PICS OF DAUGHTER!!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fook that!
> 
> *She's one of those butter wouldn't melt all innocent girls. *
> 
> Old @Sambuca demanding pics the perv!!
> 
> Whatsapp - PICS OF DAUGHTER!!
> 
> :lol:


Who demands it up the hoop lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Suppose mate
> 
> She's texting me now, shes thrown a sickie and currently walking round her house in just her black French knickers mg:
> 
> Women eh?!


maybe all her ex's were muscle dudes with big cocks and shes fed up with that and wants some justin beiber sized fella with a little party sausage


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> maybe all her ex's were muscle dudes with big cocks and shes fed up with that and wants some justin beiber sized fella with a little party sausage


Probably, I passed on your number mate


----------



## Sambuca

good day?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> good day?


Spot on work wise mate, trap has seized up again though!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Spot on work wise mate, trap has seized up again though!


get the missus to give you a good massage with some lavender oil ^^


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> get the missus to give you a good massage with some lavender oil ^^


Yeah she's gonna give me a beasting later on lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

is this bosses daughter ACTUALLY text u shyte like that?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> is this bosses daughter ACTUALLY text u shyte like that?


You've seen the whatsapp lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You've seen the whatsapp lol


I haven't!


----------



## Sambuca

send me i need a laf before the gym or a ****


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You've seen the whatsapp lol


rob is indeed telling the truth. but there's still work to be done my son


----------



## Sambuca

this is not gonna end well fk robs life


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> I haven't!


Have now


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl. If only I was as successful at body building eh?!

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You've seen the whatsapp lol


fcukin favouratism cnut !!! oh and any chance of messaging me tomorrow for the drop off X you know what im saying big boy blue


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!

Cardio in 5 mins, not going to do any weights with my pussy injury lol

Have a good day you lot


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags!
> 
> Cardio in 5 mins, not going to do any weights with my pussy injury lol
> 
> Have a good day you lot


Morning Rob. How long is the trap out of action for mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Morning Pimp.
> 
> Get some cardio done fatty!
> 
> Have a good un


Fatty is correct 

Was ok, 20 mins treadmill HiiT, 10 mins ssc on cross trainer then 1000m dash on rowing machine lol


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning Rob. How long is the trap out of action for mate?


Morning bud, tbh I'll work around it lol

Mrs gave me a good pounding on it last night so hoping its going to be better today


----------



## Sambuca

hows the bosses daughter this morning :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> hows the bosses daughter this morning :lol:


Poorly PMSL


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Poorly PMSL


Done her self in? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags!
> 
> Cardio in 5 mins, not going to do any weights with my pussy injury lol
> 
> Have a good day you lot


How'd you injure your pussy? @flinty90 going in dry again?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Done her self in? :lol:


I'm guessing so mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How'd you injure your pussy? @flinty90 going in dry again?


Yes mate, dry.... twice :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ROB ma man!! u sent her any nekit selfsies yet?......i expect her reaction will be ..


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ROB ma man!! u sent her any nekit selfsies yet?......i expect her reaction will be ..
> 
> View attachment 133203


[email protected] lol


----------



## B4PJS

morning twiglet, how's the cardio?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> morning twiglet, how's the cardio?


Morning yoof!

Cardio.... trying to think of something positive.... NOPE!

:lol:

How are you? Sorted work out?


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> Cardio.... trying to think of something positive.... NOPE!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> How are you? Sorted work out?


Still trying to finalise my end date. Doing my frigging nut in at the moment. Luckily the new company are being great about the uncertainty surrounding my notice period and am meeting up with them next week for a few drinks


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Still trying to finalise my end date. Doing my frigging nut in at the moment. Luckily the new company are being great about the uncertainty surrounding my notice period and am meeting up with them next week for a few drinks


Sound like tits mate.

Good news about new company though, sounds like a good start


----------



## huarache

To rob

You stink

Bye


----------



## TELBOR

sckeane said:


> To rob
> 
> You stink
> 
> Bye


Correct


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Fun packed day here lol

Already cut the lawns, hair dresser coming at 9.

Shopping to be done.

Holiday bits to buy.

Dinner at sisters.

Collect wee ones :wub:

:lol: :lol:

Trap feeling better after yesterday's deep tissue session - freebie :beer:

Hopefully will be better come Monday but I'll lay off weights for a few more days.

Managed a zero carb day yesterday which was easy tbh. After massage though I had zero appetite so calorie wise it wasn't massive!

Have a good day ladies :beer:

X


----------



## TELBOR

Current state of play lol

Zero pump, zero carbs = ribs


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon munchkins 

Busy weekend indeed! Hasn't helped trap pmsl

Zero cheats and zero carbs, feck me never felt so tiny lol

Going to have a Sunday dinner later, carb up time with spuds :beer:

Planning a week of cardio by the look of things, bit annoying but probably the best bet


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon munchkins
> 
> Busy weekend indeed! Hasn't helped trap pmsl
> 
> Zero cheats and zero carbs, feck me never felt so tiny lol
> 
> Going to have a Sunday dinner later, carb up time with spuds :beer:
> 
> Planning a week of cardio by the look of things, bit annoying but probably the best bet


Just noticed your a go nutrition rep now, your a proper brand slut aint ya pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Oh and I mixed some GN Turkish Delight and Triple chocolate whey earlier OMG!!

I love Fry's and Cadburys Turkish Delight chocolate bars and this tasted just like it lol

So that me sorted


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just noticed your a go nutrition rep now, your a proper brand slut aint ya pmsl


Lol

If its there, take it mate


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Gawd I bet that flavour is nice in morning oats !!


I shall let you know Hammy 

Launch tomorrow WHOOP WHOOP!!


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Oh yes please !! I want pictures too so I can scratch and sniff.


I'll post a pair of boxers;

PO Box Hamster

Somewhere in Yorkshire



Scratch and sniff away :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Blokes boxers are NOT on my list of fantasies thanks.
> 
> I have a long list of fantasies... But that ain't one Of em :laugh:


I can't blame you tbh, I could brick a window we've these ones.

Had them on for 11 days now


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Current state of play lol
> 
> Zero pump, zero carbs = ribs


Dem shorts !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Dem shorts !!!


Lol

They're my comfy ones 

Beats dancing around in a mask off my face :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning jockeys,

Monday again, boooooo.

No carbs till dinner today is the plan, piece of cake lol

Diced beef in the slow cooker all day so that should be goooooood! A few spuds and that's my carbs lol

Cardio this afternoon to keep me going.

Steady day at work, mid day is broken up as I'm going with the mrs for her ECG bless her.

Sunday roast was pretty good yesterday, stuff the chicken skin with a like and crushed walnut paste we made. Was blooming good!

Have fun you lot!! X


----------



## TELBOR

Oh, forgot to mention i've been making up my own ZMA PMSL

But i'd double the dose of Z lol

Jesus the dream are mental, really violent! So i'll drop that down lol

Apart from the dreams i'm getting some really solid sleep


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope Mrs test is ok mate.

LOL at the zma, junkie [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Oh, forgot to mention i've been making up my own ZMA PMSL
> 
> But i'd double the dose of Z lol
> 
> Jesus the dream are mental, really violent! So i'll drop that down lol
> 
> Apart from the dreams i'm getting some really solid sleep


Hahaha thats brilliant

Might slip some into my mrs' tea so she doesn't talk to me all day long


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope Mrs test is ok mate.
> 
> LOL at the zma, junkie [email protected] :lol:


Yeah we hope so too mate, especially before we go away!!

LOL. Loads cheaper than buying ZMA and the sleep is awesome - except the violence, literally each dream turns into me smashing someone in or a little rapey 



Breda said:


> Hahaha thats brilliant
> 
> Might slip some into my mrs' tea so she doesn't talk to me all day long


Oh she'll be talking to you constantly now mate, names, bedroom colours, prams :lol:

One side effect of this ZMA homebrew is I've been talking in my sleep, I was talking about work - hopefully I don't talk about a female member of staff


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Oh she'll be talking to you constantly now mate, names, bedroom colours, prams :lol:
> 
> One side effect of this ZMA homebrew is I've been talking in my sleep, I was talking about work - hopefully I don't talk about a female member of staff


Yep she's already started mate I just use the "whatever makes you happy" line to try and cut the convo but it doesnt work lol

If you do you can just say it was your Mrs but she had a different name for some reason


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yep she's already started mate I just use the "whatever makes you happy" line to try and cut the convo but it doesnt work lol
> 
> If you do you can just say it was your Mrs but she had a different name for some reason


PMSL - I say that, works sometimes.... not most though.

HAHAHA, i doubt that will wash with her. I'll whatsapp you what I got yesterday morning, I've had to proper tell her where to go lol


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> PMSL - I say that, works sometimes.... not most though.
> 
> HAHAHA, i doubt that will wash with her. I'll whatsapp you what I got yesterday morning, I've had to proper tell her where to go lol


It works occasionally for me here usually when it fails I say ask your friends but thats not applicable here

Try it man you never know she might fall for it. I await my message lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> It works occasionally for me here usually when it fails I say ask your friends but thats not applicable here
> 
> Try it man you never know she might fall for it. I await my message lol


SENT lol

I'll run it past her when it happens mate


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> SENT lol
> 
> I'll run it past her when it happens mate


Saved to my phone may come in useful in future


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Saved to my phone may come in useful in future


I delete them, but good old whatsapp keeps them safe to have a sneaky look PMSL


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I delete them, but good old whatsapp keeps them safe to have a sneaky look PMSL


You can see them whenever you want you cnut those pics is all I have


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have I got this new pic as well? If not, I'm waiting...... :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Morning noblet, good weekend?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Have I got this new pic as well? If not, I'm waiting...... :lol:


Pics my friend... pics


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> You can see them whenever you want you cnut those pics is all I have


Dude!!

I'm not with her ya mong. That is the bosses daughter!!

So I don't see them at all. Just pictures lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning noblet, good weekend?


Morning mate, yeah good with family etc.

Busy one, but got everything done and everyone seen lol

So all good, except trap!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Dude!!
> 
> I'm not with her ya mong. That is the bosses daughter!!
> 
> So I don't see them at all. Just pictures lol


Well how the fuk was I supposed to know whos titties they were Robert?

They're great none the less


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> They're my comfy ones
> 
> Beats dancing around in a mask off my face :whistling:


What happens on whatsapp stays on whatsapp mate haha.

Dhack power stack and 2 cans of monster would kill most people not make them funnier


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What happens on whatsapp stays on whatsapp mate haha.
> 
> Dhack power stack and 2 cans of monster would kill most people not make them funnier


Pmsl

Was funny though


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Was funny though


Haha yeah ! I looked at them the other day actually and thought "wtf was i thinking" :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> PMSL - I say that, works sometimes.... not most though.
> 
> HAHAHA, i doubt that will wash with her. I'll whatsapp you what I got yesterday morning, I've had to proper tell her where to go lol


whats app!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! I looked at them the other day actually and thought "wtf was i thinking" :lol:


Yeah it was a little weird tbh mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> whats app!!!!!


What for :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it was a little weird tbh mate lol


Haha that was a fun afternoon though mate lol fcuk it


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> What for :lol:


i duno lol

pics or what bosses daughter said. i need something to brighten my day up ffs


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i duno lol
> 
> pics or what bosses daughter said. i need something to brighten my day up ffs


Dirty perving bàstard ...... Sent 

That's the last of em too lol


----------



## Davey666

Wow no training, just pervy pics going about 

Suppose all the w4nking over the pics is the training in here :lol:


----------



## Davey666

Oh hows you doing Robo


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Wow no training, just pervy pics going about
> 
> Suppose all the w4nking over the pics is the training in here :lol:


We've all got great forearms now


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Oh hows you doing Robo


Terrible mate, my cats......

100% fine!

PMSL

I'm the usual mate, lack consistency, don't push much weight, get injured, body look the same LOL

You ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Terrible mate, my cats......
> 
> 100% fine!
> 
> PMSL
> 
> I'm the usual mate, lack consistency, don't push much weight, get injured, body look the same LOL
> 
> You ?


Jesus you need a dose of MTFU! Get that test in to you now you big bum bandit


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Terrible mate, my cats......
> 
> 100% fine!
> 
> PMSL
> 
> I'm the usual mate, lack consistency, don't push much weight, get injured, body look the same LOL
> 
> You ?


Nearly got another neg there bud :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus you need a dose of MTFU! Get that test in to you now you big bum bandit


Agreed get the test in ya... you too Ben


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus you need a dose of MTFU! Get that test in to you now you big bum bandit


Oh yeah, why didn't I think that? Smash some gear in whilst you're injured


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah, why didn't I think that? Smash some gear in whilst you're injured


Could still train your legs..... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

pics?!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Could still train your legs..... :whistling:


I've been training legs you cùnt lol

I'll concentrate on them when yours out grown mine


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pics?!


What pics?! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I've been training legs you cùnt lol
> 
> I'll concentrate on them when yours out grown mine


If I took that attitude on upper body I'd need never train again pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If I took that attitude on upper body I'd need never train again pmsl


Oh, I thought you did mate.

Pmsl


----------



## tyramhall

Not been on for a while. Good to see your still going strong!


----------



## TELBOR

I'm finally seeing some changes on dem dare abs lol

Just a few spuds with tonight's slow cooked beef, more cardio tomorrow am.

Did some HiiT and ssc earlier, was ok I suppose lol.


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Not been on for a while. Good to see your still going strong!


Hey mate!

Hope all is well, good to see you on here.

Going strong....Erm.... Pmsl


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Hope all is well, good to see you on here.
> 
> Going strong....Erm.... Pmsl


I was trying to be nice mate!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> I was trying to be nice mate!


Lol, sowwie :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Cardio time 

Glad I didn't binge on crap at the weekend, can tell the difference lol

If pop a pic up but tapatalk won't let me pmsl

Have fun!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Terrible mate, my cats......
> 
> 100% fine!
> 
> PMSL
> 
> I'm the usual mate, lack consistency, don't push much weight, get injured, body look the same LOL
> 
> You ?


Good to hear at least your lifting feather weights 

I started training again last week, after having 5 weeks out with crappy flu.


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Morning you!
> 
> My cardio already done, c'mon what you waiting for !!!!! Ha
> 
> I have noticed a difference since I haven't been having dirty cheat meals on a Weekend.
> 
> What was the pic?!


Morning missus!

You're too early for me lol gym doesn't open till 6.30 pmsl

It was just a torso shot lol. Nothing major and nowhere near as ripped as you god damn it!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Good to hear at least your lifting feather weights
> 
> I started training again last week, after having 5 weeks out with crappy flu.


I'll always lift feather weights lol

What!!! Your worse than me pmsl


----------



## tyramhall

What cardio did you do mate?


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> What cardio did you do mate?


HIIT on the treadmill, 20 mins then 5 mins steep incline walking to finish off 

Then a few sets on abs lol

Think I'm going to do legs tonight :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Morning missus!
> 
> You're too early for me lol gym doesn't open till 6.30 pmsl
> 
> It was just a torso shot lol. Nothing major and nowhere near as ripped as you god damn it!!
> 
> :lol:


Rob if you hadn't abandoned TPW and gone to the enemy, i could of shared my magical tips on how to get ripped in a few weeks but nope you went and left! Deserter!

and @tyramhall where the hell have you been?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Rob if you hadn't abandoned TPW and gone to the enemy, i could of shared my magical tips on how to get ripped in a few weeks but nope you went and left! Deserter!
> 
> and @tyramhall where the hell have you been?


I was going to email you actually :crying:

Suppose I'll just keep having spunk pre workout


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Rob if you hadn't abandoned TPW and gone to the enemy, i could of shared my magical tips on how to get ripped in a few weeks but nope you went and left! Deserter!
> 
> and @tyramhall where the hell have you been?


Sent you a PM a few mins back. Had a few things to sort out with my business but all is good again!

Hoping to find somebody soon for a transformation comp until xmas.


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> HIIT on the treadmill, 20 mins then 5 mins steep incline walking to finish off
> 
> Then a few sets on abs lol
> 
> Think I'm going to do legs tonight :beer:


Fair play. I always struggled to do proper HIIT on a treadmil due to the time it takes to change speed settings. I found it better to do running HIIT outside and by far the toughest HIIT i ever do is on the cross trainer or rowing machine!


----------



## onthebuild

@R0BLET you pasty cvnt! What offers are gonutrition gonna be having when they launch, I need to stock up, so thinking of trying you guys for half my stock and tpw for the other half!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> @R0BLET you pasty cvnt! What offers are gonutrition gonna be having when they launch, I need to stock up, so thinking of trying you guys for half my stock and tpw for the other half!


Soon to be revealed 

Inbox is emptied now lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I was going to email you actually :crying:
> 
> Suppose I'll just keep having spunk pre workout


Ok i suppose i'll help you but only a little. Judas!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Soon to be revealed
> 
> Inbox is emptied now lol


Hoping to be live by this evening?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Hoping to be live by this evening?


They're hard at it to get it up and running ASAP. I'm hoping its today too, I NEED the Turkish delight and triple choc PMSL


----------



## Sambuca

turkish delight sounds foul lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> turkish delight sounds foul lol


Lol, when I drink it, it reminds me of mrs sambuca's minge


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> turkish delight sounds foul lol


No comment..... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> They're hard at it to get it up and running ASAP. I'm hoping its today too, I NEED the Turkish delight and triple choc PMSL


Ill keep my eyes peeled then!



Sambuca said:


> turkish delight sounds foul lol


Heathen!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No comment..... :lol:


Lol. How can you not like it?

****.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. How can you not like it?
> 
> ****.


I hate Turkish delight passionately so can only imagine I'd hate it equally in liquid form lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I hate Turkish delight passionately so can only imagine I'd hate it equally in liquid form lol


It's Defo a love hate flavour!!

I could eat Turkish delight all day lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite ya wee [email protected] whats new?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya wee [email protected] whats new?


Alright you big wànker :lol:

Yes mate, new vein on my left foot pmsl

Not much mate, abs are coming through more so I'm happy with that. Can't post a pic upon phone, won't let me lol

I'll whatsapp it you


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Alright you big wànker :lol:
> 
> Yes mate, new vein on my left foot pmsl
> 
> Not much mate, abs are coming through more so I'm happy with that. Can't post a pic upon phone, won't let me lol
> 
> I'll whatsapp it you


looking good robert!!...whats ur plans after this comp? week off then keep cutting?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good robert!!...whats ur plans after this comp? week off then keep cutting?


Why thank you sir 

Well I'll keep at it for a few more days as I'll be going on holiday the Friday after the comp is done so want to look half decent with my top off lol

Plans after, 1kg of carbs everyday for 6 moths lol

Got my pins and shít today :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you sir
> 
> Well I'll keep at it for a few more days as I'll be going on holiday the Friday after the comp is done so want to look half decent with my top off lol
> 
> Plans after, 1kg of carbs everyday for 6 moths lol
> 
> Got my pins and shít today :beer:


haha oh its on now then!! Good man. Going to start shifting some big ass weight too, make the most of it buddy.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> haha oh its on now then!! Good man. Going to start shifting some big ass weight too, make the most of it buddy.


Well it's on at some point lol.

Trap has massively improved today, which is good. He did say it would take a few days and it has.

I'm going back again on Friday to get it done again


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you sir
> 
> Well I'll keep at it for a few more days as I'll be going on holiday the Friday after the comp is done so want to look half decent with my top off lol
> 
> Plans after, 1kg of carbs everyday for 6 moths lol
> 
> Got my pins and shít today :beer:


u not going to wait till closer to november pmsl? be a fat cvnt before u even start!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u not going to wait till closer to november pmsl? be a fat cvnt before u even start!


Yeah I'll hang back a little and just go to normal carbs tbh mate, then come November it'll be lots and lots of carbs lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'll hang back a little and just go to normal carbs tbh mate, then come November it'll be lots and lots of carbs lol


u doing a cream cake bulk like myself? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u doing a cream cake bulk like myself? :lol:


Cream pies are more his thing


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Cream pies are more his thing


we talking about the same bum jockey?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u doing a cream cake bulk like myself? :lol:


Lol, it'll be a see food eat food diet I reckon 

@Ginger Ben only your wife's cream pie :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it'll be a see food eat food diet I reckon
> 
> @Ginger Ben only your wife's cream pie :lol:


 @Sharpy76 we have a new apprentice


----------



## Chelsea

Lovely avi by the way


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Lovely avi by the way


Fùck off :lol:

Was the best of a bad bunch !


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Fùck off :lol:
> 
> Was the best of a bad bunch !


You're positively glowing!!! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You're positively glowing!!! :thumb:


I'm something keeks


----------



## TELBOR

GoNutrition is live :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> GoNutrition is live :beer:


So is the protein works hahaha!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So is the protein works hahaha!


I know, I got a £7.50 referral last night so they'll still see my custom


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> GoNutrition is live :beer:


never heard of them


----------



## TELBOR

Abs last night, other pic this morning. That's carb free too, still got a little bit of size... i think lol



Been speaking to @liam0810 to help drop more water etc, he's a good lad :wub:

Lets see what I can do in these last few days!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> never heard of them


Oh :mellow:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Abs last night, other pic this morning. That's carb free too, still got a little bit of size... i think lol
> 
> View attachment 133575
> 
> 
> Been speaking to @liam0810 to help drop more water etc, he's a good lad :wub:
> 
> Lets see what I can do in these last few days!!


looking good mate, what u doing to drop water?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate, what u doing to drop water?


He;s relocating to Somalia


----------



## Richie186

Looking decent there mate.


----------



## Sambuca

i thought that pic was for me only!? pfffffft


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate, what u doing to drop water?


http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_diet_mass/shredded_in_6_days

That's what Liam shared with me


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> He;s relocating to Somalia


Get me a deal on a camel bro 



Richie186 said:


> Looking decent there mate.


Not too bad, nothing like you ya fcuker!



Sambuca said:


> i thought that pic was for me only!? pfffffft


You got a cock pic, greedy cnut! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Get me a deal on a camel bro
> 
> Not too bad, nothing like you ya fcuker!
> 
> You got a cock pic, greedy cnut! :lol:


did i couldnt see it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> did i couldnt see it :lol:


Massive bro, 1"


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_diet_mass/shredded_in_6_days
> 
> That's what Liam shared with me


cheers for this mate...it's exactly what im gonna do. but a day short.. will do pics on sunday & do my 'pump-up' in the gym rite next to my house  3gallon of water!!...holy fuk!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers for this mate...it's exactly what im gonna do. but a day short.. will do pics on sunday & do my 'pump-up' in the gym rite next to my house  3gallon of water!!...holy fuk!


Good isnt it!

LOL, i've been drinking non stop today


----------



## TELBOR

FFS, checked the pins out the bint gave me and she gave me 5/8" oranges. Tiny! Asked for 1" lol

Suppose they'll do PMSL


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> FFS, checked the pins out the bint gave me and she gave me 5/8" oranges. Tiny! Asked for 1" lol
> 
> Suppose they'll do PMSL


Pins?

Is somebody comin back to the dark side?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Yes wtf r0b?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Pins?
> 
> Is somebody comin back to the dark side?


Hell yes!!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yes wtf r0b?


LOL

I did mention this a few weeks back with what I was running lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Hell yes!!


about time tbh, what you gonna run?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> about time tbh, what you gonna run?


HAHA. Your all dirty roiding buggers!

Test

Tren

Mast

NPP

Mtren

Rohm Triple X for Orals

How's that


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Hell yes!!


Good man

Lab?

Compounds?

Duration?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Good man
> 
> Lab?
> 
> Compounds?
> 
> Duration?


Above lol

All short ester, mix of labs, 6 week blast. Test E as a base.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> HAHA. Your all dirty roiding buggers!
> 
> Test
> 
> Tren
> 
> Mast
> 
> NPP
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Rohm Triple X for Orals
> 
> How's that


Fukin junkie you disgust me


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Fukin junkie you disgust me


Disgust means you LOVE it :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Disgust means you LOVE it :lol:


I'm hard for you right now


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I'm hard for you right now


I ain't got ED yet mate 

But i'm glad you approve :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Mint cycle mate, i loved test/tren/mast short esters


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Mint cycle mate, i loved test/tren/mast short esters


First crack at one tbh mate, only my third injectable cycle pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> First crack at one tbh mate, only my third injectable cycle pmsl


Was my 3rd too lol, i'd defo use short esters in my next cycle aswell i just like how its fast acting and leaves your system a day after you finish, recovery seems alot easier


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> First crack at one tbh mate, only my third injectable cycle pmsl


Stop cycling jus stay on


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dirty bunch of cvnts in here I see......


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Was my 3rd too lol, i'd defo use short esters in my next cycle aswell i just like how its fast acting and leaves your system a day after you finish, recovery seems alot easier


Yeah that's what i'm hoping mate, we shall see lol



Breda said:


> Stop cycling jus stay on


I will for a while mate, well, test base anyway


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty bunch of cvnts in here I see......


Just had a shower actually :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I will for a while mate, well, test base anyway


I've been runnin test for over a year now. Sometimes at cruise dose sometimes a little higher add in some different compounds here and there and its done me no harm.

I did worry bout my nuts but they still work luckily enough thats without hcg n all that malarkey.

Tbf if i had cycled I dont think I would have made the same progress

Something to think about mate


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Just had a shower actually :lol:


Did it make you massive?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Did it make you massive?


Got a semi?


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Got a semi?


Better than nuthin I suppose


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I've been runnin test for over a year now. Sometimes at cruise dose sometimes a little higher add in some different compounds here and there and its done me no harm.
> 
> I did worry bout my nuts but they still work luckily enough thats without hcg n all that malarkey.
> 
> Tbf if i had cycled I dont think I would have made the same progress
> 
> Something to think about mate


Not forgetting you got the missus up the duff! Could be the Milk Mans though 

I've never done HCG, i like small balls pmsl

But I see what you are saying mate, and plenty do that!


----------



## Richie186

Breda said:


> I've been runnin test for over a year now. Sometimes at cruise dose sometimes a little higher add in some different compounds here and there and its done me no harm.
> 
> I did worry bout my nuts but they still work luckily enough thats without hcg n all that malarkey.
> 
> Tbf if i had cycled I dont think I would have made the same progress
> 
> Something to think about mate


I've done the same mate for about a year, had my nuts checked a couple of months ago and all was well.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Not forgetting you got the missus up the duff! Could be the Milk Mans though
> 
> I've never done HCG, i like small balls pmsl
> 
> But I see what you are saying mate, and plenty do that!


Could be but she doesn't leave the kitchen so I doubt it 

I like mini balls too... less chance of grazing them unawares lol

I think I have a slight addiction tho I dont ever wanna come off... unless I have to


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Could be but she doesn't leave the kitchen so I doubt it
> 
> I like mini balls too... less chance of grazing them unawares lol
> 
> I think I have a slight addiction tho I dont ever wanna come off... unless I have to


Stay on then lol

No reason to come off yet is there :beer:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Stay on then lol
> 
> No reason to come off yet is there :beer:


Oh I intend to stay on for a long time yet mate. Couple more years at least


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Oh I intend to stay on for a long time yet mate. Couple more years at least


Good man! Its served you well mate.

Look good all year bro!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Good man! Its served you well mate.
> 
> Look good all year bro!


It will be the same for you too bro


----------



## Richie186

Interested to see how you get on with the triple x. Been considering them but can't find much info on them.


----------



## Breda

Richie186 said:


> Interested to see how you get on with the triple x. Been considering them but can't find much info on them.


With everything else he's runnin he wont have a clue lol


----------



## Richie186

That did cross my mind!!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Interested to see how you get on with the triple x. Been considering them but can't find much info on them.


Just smash them in lol

Tbh I asked clarkyboy off here and he loves them!

Isn't much info on them, but oxy's, winny and dbol is a nice mix lol


----------



## TELBOR

Up, dressed, drink, car, gym 

Going to have a little blast on some weights with cardio today. Can't resist :lol:

Have a good 'un!


----------



## jon-kent

Morning shagger !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Morning shagger !


Morning sexy


----------



## TELBOR

Session done!

Took a full body approach, tiny tiny niggle on trap but I can live with that.

Finished up with 20 mins HiiT, 5 mins steep incline walk then a few sets on abs.

Abs now have doms.

Water water water today, managed 7 litres yesterday along with 6g of vitamin c.

Bottom 2 abs have creeped out a little more, obliques need to come in though lol

7lb loss in last 7 days, probably need to lose that again tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Session done!
> 
> Took a full body approach, tiny tiny niggle on trap but I can live with that.
> 
> Finished up with 20 mins HiiT, 5 mins steep incline walk then a few sets on abs.
> 
> Abs now have doms.
> 
> Water water water today, managed 7 litres yesterday along with 6g of vitamin c.
> 
> Bottom 2 abs have creeped out a little more, obliques need to come in though lol
> 
> 7lb loss in last 7 days, probably need to lose that again tbh.


Nice one mate, water plan is working so far then! Dandelion root will help as well if you can get some quickly.

Delts and arms for me tomorrow, Thats a painful session! Love it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, water plan is working so far then! Dandelion root will help as well if you can get some quickly.
> 
> Delts and arms for me tomorrow, Thats a painful session! Love it


We'll see in a few days won't we lol

Yes I was going to, but I think aiming for 10g of vitamin C each day will do. Probably a little late in the day lol

DELTA and arms


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> We'll see in a few days won't we lol
> 
> Yes I was going to, but I think aiming for 10g of vitamin C each day will do. Probably a little late in the day lol
> 
> DELTA and arms


Fcuking hell mate ! I only have 1 or 2g vit C and im on dnp :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate ! I only have 1 or 2g vit C and im on dnp :lol:


LOL, it's only for 10 days or so mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL, it's only for 10 days or so mate


im just doing it till sunday lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im just doing it till sunday lol


Should still work mate, its an interesting read isn't it.

Looking forward to the carbs 

I'll look garbage for the Sunday night pics as I really want to look my best for holiday rather than the comp - blasphemy i know :lol:

I'm not going to win, so no biggie.

Food for today;

Meal 1 - 35g Whey

Train

Post Workout - Half Banana, 35g Whey, 5g Glutamine

Meal 2 - 250g Chicken

Meal 3 - 250g Chicken

Meal 4 - 250g Chicken

Meal 5 - 250g Chicken

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Meal 6 - 250g Mince, Table spoon of rice and some greens.

Meal 7 - 35g Whey

Snacking on nuts and a little houmous through the day, lots of water pmsl and the odd black coffee.

Supps, Vitamin C, Caffeine tabs, Zinc and Magnesium.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Should still work mate, its an interesting read isn't it.
> 
> Looking forward to the carbs
> 
> I'll look garbage for the Sunday night pics as I really want to look my best for holiday rather than the comp - blasphemy i know :lol:
> 
> I'm not going to win, so no biggie.
> 
> Food for today;
> 
> Meal 1 - 35g Whey
> 
> Train
> 
> Post Workout - Half Banana, 35g Whey, 5g Glutamine
> 
> Meal 2 - 250g Chicken
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g Chicken
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g Chicken
> 
> Meal 5 - 250g Chicken
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Meal 6 - 250g Mince, Table spoon of rice and some greens.
> 
> Meal 7 - 35g Whey
> 
> Snacking on nuts and a little houmous through the day, lots of water pmsl and the odd black coffee.
> 
> Supps, Vitamin C, Caffeine tabs, Zinc and Magnesium.


How on earth do you operate with no carbs! Even when im prepping I have them in there right up until the night of the show!

Must be some good tasting chicken to have on its own


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How on earth do you operate with no carbs! Even when im prepping I have them in there right up until the night of the show!
> 
> Must be some good tasting chicken to have on its own


LOL, I have no idea mate. I do usually require carbs to the extreme! I am tired, very tired but it'll be ok.

What's your prep diet then for the last week?

Its ok lol, it gets forced down.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL, I have no idea mate. I do usually require carbs to the extreme! I am tired, very tired but it'll be ok.
> 
> What's your prep diet then for the last week?
> 
> Its ok lol, it gets forced down.


Christ that's something i'd have to email over to you mate as its quite a lot of info. i'll, have a look for it, think its on my work comp, I definitely don't do 10g vit c I think the max I do is 6g.

Forced down.....we still talking about the chicken? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Christ that's something i'd have to email over to you mate as its quite a lot of info. i'll, have a look for it, think its on my work comp, I definitely don't do 10g vit c I think the max I do is 6g.
> 
> Forced down.....we still talking about the chicken? :whistling:


Yes please mate, would be good to read 

Nope, we're on about your womans clunge


----------



## TELBOR

@Ginger Ben approves 



Just had the Blueberry Crush for the first time, was quite nice.

@Keeks, see! I was a dedicated rep


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben approves
> 
> View attachment 133678
> 
> 
> Just had the Blueberry Crush for the first time, was quite nice.
> 
> @Keeks, see! I was a dedicated rep


 :thumb: Good work! Is it weird that I like how you've lined them up?!

Yes but I'm a dedicated rep too, I'm even willing to undertake all group activities, that's how dedicated I am!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Good work! Is it weird that I like how you've lined them up?!
> 
> Yes but I'm a dedicated rep too, I'm even willing to undertake all group activities, that's how dedicated I am!


LOL, how can that be weird when you have food on separate plates 

I lined them to check it, missing 2 Blueberry, but gained 2 Strawberry lol. Never mind.

Group activities....well @Ginger Ben had aids - twice. Then @liam0810 prefers men.

So you'll have to come and see me and @Chelsea instead


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> LOL, how can that be weird when you have food on separate plates
> 
> I lined them to check it, missing 2 Blueberry, but gained 2 Strawberry lol. Never mind.
> 
> Group activities....well @Ginger Ben had aids - twice. Then @liam0810 prefers men.
> 
> So you'll have to come and see me and @Chelsea instead


 mg: Nooooooooo, I'm not for switching sides so me, Ben and Liam can just hold hands instead then. :tongue:

:lol: Very true, I like having things lined up, separate, etc etc, and some say I'm weird and OCD like! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben approves
> 
> View attachment 133678
> 
> 
> Just had the Blueberry Crush for the first time, was quite nice.
> 
> @Keeks, see! I was a dedicated rep


much was that?! is it every flavour they do?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> much was that?! is it every flavour they do?


On offer at the min Jan, 99p per bottle, get buying!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> much was that?! is it every flavour they do?


Nothing, just postage lol

Used refer a friend points 

Gave a few way to work colleagues, I'm too kind lol

All flavours except coffee, yuk! Pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> On offer at the min Jan, 99p per bottle, get buying!!! :bounce:


i will!...tomorrow lol, way home to poke my erse


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i will!...tomorrow lol, way home to poke my erse


Half price protein flapjacks today too!! You'll like them!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Half price protein flapjacks today too!! You'll like them!!


Wow wow wow!

Only I advertise in my journal :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow!
> 
> Only I advertise in my journal :lol:


----------



## Talaria

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 133685


Think you lost a customer in the Lman.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Talaria said:


> Think you lost a customer in the Lman.


lol, never mind :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL, how can that be weird when you have food on separate plates
> 
> I lined them to check it, missing 2 Blueberry, but gained 2 Strawberry lol. Never mind.
> 
> Group activities....well @Ginger Ben had aids - twice. Then @liam0810 prefers men.
> 
> So you'll have to come and see me and @Chelsea instead


 @Keeks I've already pencilled you in for some GN love


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Think you lost a customer in the Lman.


Lol I negged him for the sake of it


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks I've already pencilled you in for some GN love


I live closer mate so I'll do a test run :lol:


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Lol I negged him for the sake of it


Good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks I've already pencilled you in for some GN love


pencil being the important word :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> pencil being the important word :lol:


I meant one of those novelty pencils that are well tonk yea


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks I've already pencilled you in for some GN love





R0BLET said:


> I live closer mate so I'll do a test run :lol:


No no no no no! No GN love needed for me, I get enough TPW love from Ben and Liam thank you. :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> No no no no no! No GN love needed for me, I get enough TPW love from Ben and Liam thank you. :wub:


Ones a midget and ones disabled.....

Your loss :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ones a midget and ones disabled.....
> 
> Your loss :lol:


Hey, I'm a midget. Means we fit together better, I tell you, we're a right threesome!


----------



## jon-kent

Alright you fcuking scumbags


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Hey, I'm a midget. Means we fit together better, I tell you, *we're a right threesome*!


Maybe in a circus act........

Myself and old uncle @R0BLET would be a proper threesome, loads of protein for you to swallow........we'll even bring some shakes for you to try too


----------



## Sambuca

morning n0blet

hows the bosses daughter


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> morning n0blet
> 
> hows the bosses daughter


In the shower lol


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Hey, I'm a midget. Means we fit together better, I tell you, we're a right threesome!


Fit better together? What are you, a bloody jigsaw 



jon-kent said:


> Alright you fcuking scumbags


Alright you raging homosexual!! You come out the closet yet :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Maybe in a circus act........
> 
> Myself and old uncle @R0BLET would be a proper threesome, loads of protein for you to swallow........we'll even bring some shakes for you to try too


I think we'd break her mate, those two TWP benders can watch through the window 



Sambuca said:


> morning n0blet
> 
> hows the bosses daughter


LOL, She's ok *****. Got a little crazy tuesday night - Snapchat FFS FML


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Maybe in a circus act........
> 
> Myself and old uncle @R0BLET would be a proper threesome, loads of protein for you to swallow........we'll even bring some shakes for you to try too


 mg: Bl00dy good circus act though! 

Stop trying to corrupt me, this is getting like the threesome protein wars.......I will not be corrupted! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Bl00dy good circus act though!
> 
> Stop trying to corrupt me, this is getting like the threesome protein wars.......I will not be corrupted! :tongue:


How can you corrupt the corrupted!? You've definitely imagined being the cheese in the GN sandwich 

All you gotta do now is leave the midget and the disabled TPW's to be a double act haha :tongue:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Fit better together? What are you, a bloody jigsaw
> 
> Alright you raging homosexual!! You come out the closet yet :lol:
> 
> I think we'd break her mate, those two TWP benders can watch through the window
> 
> LOL, She's ok *****. Got a little crazy tuesday night - Snapchat FFS FML


im not on snapchat  u cannot screenshot it can u? or can u but they know? i would screenshot that **** pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> How can you corrupt the corrupted!? You've definitely imagined being the cheese in the GN sandwich
> 
> All you gotta do now is leave the midget and the disabled TPW's to be a double act haha :tongue:


I'm more than happy being the cheese (and by that I mean being the wonderful soft cheese they call quark) in the TPW sandwich thank you very much! 

And I told you, nothing wrong with midgets......I'm a midget!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm more than happy being the cheese (and by that I mean being the wonderful soft cheese they call quark) in the TPW sandwich thank you very much!
> 
> And I told you, nothing wrong with midgets......I'm a midget!!!!


Hahahaha! Fine we will allow you to wear one item of TPW clothing but if you're going to be the 'quark' in the sandwich there is a good chance it wont be on long! 

@R0BLET can hang any clothing up whilst we get to it :thumb:

Short women are fine, midget men are not haha, 6ft 1" is a much better height for a man :whistling: makes the woman look ever smaller


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How can you corrupt the corrupted!? You've definitely imagined being the cheese in the GN sandwich
> 
> All you gotta do now is leave the midget and the disabled TPW's to be a double act haha :tongue:


Leave her mate, she's been brain washed by the ginger wizard 



Sambuca said:


> im not on snapchat  u cannot screenshot it can u? or can u but they know? i would screenshot that **** pmsl


LOL, when it pops up whilst your sat in front of the other half the last thing you think is to screenshot you goon!

Sacked off.... AGAIN lol



Keeks said:


> I'm more than happy being the cheese (and by that I mean being the wonderful soft cheese they call quark) in the TPW sandwich thank you very much!
> 
> And I told you, nothing wrong with midgets......I'm a midget!!!!


You can still be the cheese Keeks, i'll be the slice at the front PMSL

Yeah you are a midget, but that's a good thing :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

Oh, trained earlier.

That is all.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Leave her mate, she's been brain washed by the ginger wizard
> 
> LOL, when it pops up whilst your sat in front of the other half the last thing you think is to screenshot you goon!
> 
> Sacked off.... AGAIN lol
> 
> You can still be the cheese Keeks, i'll be the slice at the front PMSL
> 
> Yeah you are a midget, but that's a good thing :devil2:


your missis saw the pic? lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> your missis saw the pic? lol


Of me.... but don't tell Rob :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Fine we will allow you to wear one item of TPW clothing but if you're going to be the 'quark' in the sandwich there is a good chance it wont be on long!
> 
> @R0BLET can hang any clothing up whilst we get to it :thumb:
> 
> Short women are fine, midget men are not haha, 6ft 1" is a much better height for a man :whistling: makes the woman look ever smaller





R0BLET said:


> Leave her mate, she's been brain washed by the ginger wizard
> 
> You can still be the cheese Keeks, i'll be the slice at the front PMSL
> 
> Yeah you are a midget, but that's a good thing :devil2:


Ok then.......all protein companies aside, this little midgets on her way with a shed load of quark.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ok then.......all protein companies aside, this little midgets on her way with a shed load of quark.


Great times  this will make an excellent post workout sandwich!

I shall pm you my address, plus we can discuss lighting options to make sure we look our best on video......did I mention I was videoing? At least you know now


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Great times  this will make an excellent post workout sandwich!
> 
> I shall pm you my address, plus we can discuss lighting options to make sure we look our best on video......did I mention I was videoing? At least you know now


Cool, and at least the great big TPW tattoo on my a$$ will be on video then!  A bit of advertising and multi tasking! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Cool, and at least the great big TPW tattoo on my a$$ will be on video then!  A bit of advertising and multi tasking! :thumb:


It might get tipex'd over if you know what I mean :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> your missis saw the pic? lol


Yes mate, i quickly showed her 

No you daft c.unt 



Chelsea said:


> Of me.... but don't tell Rob :innocent:


Oh how we laughed at that picture, she was like "some same head has sent me a picture of a cocktail sausage between his legs"


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, i quickly showed her
> 
> No you daft c.unt
> 
> Oh how we laughed at that picture, she was like "some same head has sent me a picture of a cocktail sausage between his legs"


That's ok it will look massive on @Keeks


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That's ok it will look massive on @Keeks


Even i would look massive on @Keeks PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Right tits!

Today;

Chicken, whey and more chicken and whey PMSL

A few nuts along the way too. Veal for dinner.

Another full body session, mainly smashed legs though.

Good session, struggling to get pump lol Damn carbs!!

I THINK i'm getting leaner... feel it. Here's a pic;



Suppose I'll see when I bang pics up at the weekend for the comp.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

f*ck me any actual training going on or is it just a big orgy in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stand closer to the mirror you daft [email protected] it won't break lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stand closer to the mirror you daft [email protected] it won't break lol


Lol, it's my comfort zone 

Up close ones will be done on Saturday


----------



## jon-kent

You fcuking jabroni ! Whats this snap chat bollox ?? You a 14yr old school girl ??


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You fcuking jabroni ! Whats this snap chat bollox ?? You a 14yr old school girl ??


Tbh mate it had no hairs on it so could have been a 14 year olds pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate it had no hairs on it so could have been a 14 year olds pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 133723


What?!

Just saying lol

Is that the UKM loon?! Pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> What?!
> 
> Just saying lol
> 
> Is that the UKM loon?! Pmsl


Yeah i know mate it had nothing to do with your post i just wanted to post that 

Yeah thats him haha. You seen his video's mate ? You seen the videos i made as a pi?s take ???


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate it had nothing to do with your post i just wanted to post that
> 
> Yeah thats him haha. You seen his video's mate ? You seen the videos i made as a pi?s take ???


I've seen some of his videos, I reckon he's the L Man lol

Haven't seen yours.... So that's this afternoon sorted I reckon pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I've seen some of his videos, I reckon he's the L Man lol
> 
> Haven't seen yours.... So that's this afternoon sorted I reckon pmsl


Only done 2 videos but there in the 2 threads he's made


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Only done 2 videos but there in the 2 threads he's made


Link or post vids here.


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Link or post vids here.


Hopefully youve seen his videos so you get it lol.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237566-anothing-sickkkkk-video-guys-8.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237817-kim-kong-man-gunzzzzz-video-boooooooooooooooooooooom.html (page 4)


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Hopefully youve seen his videos so you get it lol.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237566-anothing-sickkkkk-video-guys-8.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237817-kim-kong-man-gunzzzzz-video-boooooooooooooooooooooom.html (page 4)


Yea I've seen his vids dont know whether to cringe or laugh tbf

I'll have a look at yours... if I can find them lol


----------



## Breda

Scumbag

Scumbag

Scumbag

Scumbag

Thats right lol

Good stuff Mr Kent but wtf is all that sh!t on your face?


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Scumbag
> 
> Scumbag
> 
> Scumbag
> 
> Scumbag
> 
> Thats right lol
> 
> Good stuff Mr Kent but wtf is all that sh!t on your face?


Cheers mate lol........whoah whoah whoah there Breda you jabroni !! That my friend is one of the most powerful beards you'll ever see ! Not up to me anyway mate ! You dont choose a beard, a beard chooses you !!!


----------



## jon-kent

Talaria said:


> Should those videos not be in the Lmans journal?


No mate lol it wouldnt fit in with him for the following reasons -

Those video's were shot inside a gym

Thats actually me

That actually happened

Im not a troll.


----------



## Talaria

jon-kent said:


> No mate lol it wouldnt fit in with him for the following reasons -
> 
> Those video's were shot inside a gym
> 
> Thats actually me
> 
> That actually happened
> 
> Im not a troll.


 :lol: Was he not holding the camera then.


----------



## jon-kent

Talaria said:


> :lol: Was he not holding the camera then.


No mate he was quietly sitting in the corner judging me while looking silent and mysterious to the ladies !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Hopefully youve seen his videos so you get it lol.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237566-anothing-sickkkkk-video-guys-8.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237817-kim-kong-man-gunzzzzz-video-boooooooooooooooooooooom.html (page 4)


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> No mate he was quietly sitting in the corner judging me while looking silent and mysterious to the ladies !


Still licking the wounds from the neg fest! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Still licking the wounds from the neg fest! :lol:


That little praying mantus better pipe down from now on mate with his gay troll threads im fcuking sick of him lol. I cant sleep well at the moment because of the dnp but last night i used my insomnia wisely, and lets just say if he starts acting up again and giving it the biggun i'll bury him where he stands :devil2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> That little praying mantus better pipe down from now on mate with his gay troll threads im fcuking sick of him lol. I cant sleep well at the moment because of the dnp but last night i used my insomnia wisely, and lets just say if he starts acting up again and giving it the biggun i'll bury him where he stands :devil2:


lol, intriguing


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hopefully youve seen his videos so you get it lol.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237566-anothing-sickkkkk-video-guys-8.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237817-kim-kong-man-gunzzzzz-video-boooooooooooooooooooooom.html (page 4)


PMSL

Mate they're brilliant!

Scumbag!!!

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

SCUMBAGGG


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> That little praying mantus better pipe down from now on mate with his gay troll threads im fcuking sick of him lol. I cant sleep well at the moment because of the dnp but last night i used my insomnia wisely, and lets just say if he starts acting up again and giving it the biggun i'll bury him where he stands :devil2:


Elaborate ..... Scumbag :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Just put a decent order in with tpw. Just sayin.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Just put a decent order in with tpw. Just sayin.


Scumbag lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Elaborate ..... Scumbag :lol:


All in good time jabroni ! When it happens it'll happen in his threads in general so more people see lol. You like the way ive already **** the new troll up ! Asking how i knew his star sign :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> All in good time jabroni ! When it happens it'll happen in his threads in general so more people see lol. You like the way ive already **** the new troll up ! Asking how i knew his star sign :lol:


Just text me about it you scumbag!

Pmsl, haven't seen it yet.... Best find it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> That little praying mantus better pipe down from now on mate with his gay troll threads im fcuking sick of him lol. I cant sleep well at the moment because of the dnp but last night i used my insomnia wisely, and lets just say if he starts acting up again and giving it the biggun i'll bury him where he stands :devil2:


Who L Man?


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Who L Man?


Yeah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Just put a decent order in with tpw. Just sayin.


Repped


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Repped


Scumbag.


----------



## Keeks

Richie186 said:


> Just put a decent order in with tpw. Just sayin.


And reps from me too, good call! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And reps from me too, good call! :thumb:


Get the fcuk out of here! And to think i'd let you bang me. Not anymore young lady :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Get the fcuk out of here! And to think i'd let you bang me. Not anymore young lady :sneaky2:


  Sorry. :innocent:

So its back to being just you and Chelsea then, no worries.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Sorry.  :innocent:
> 
> So its back to being just you and Chelsea then, no worries.


That's how they like it


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Sorry. :innocent:
> 
> So its back to being just you and Chelsea then, no worries.


Yes, we prefer it that way :lol:


----------



## DazUKM

cant believe L Man was a phony!


----------



## jon-kent

D9S4 said:


> cant believe L Man was a phony!


I should be a mod :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

that thread was full of dissapoint 

i wanted pics of l man naked


----------



## TELBOR

D9S4 said:


> cant believe L Man was a phony!


Oh he's a (srs) phony


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> that thread was full of dissapoint
> 
> i wanted pics of l man naked


OF A MAN?


----------



## TELBOR

Píssing lots of píssing 

Pretty tired today, going to do the carbs tomorrow!!

Fruit, spuds, then pancakes lol

That's what it says, so that's what I will do.

Probably a day too soon, but it'll be good to get these pics cracked off on Saturday lol

Zero change probably 

Veal now, dryer than a nuns ..... You know what :lol:

Have a good evening yoofs!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh he's a (srs) phony


Has he gone?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Has he gone?


Nah, seems he has lots of people under his voodoo magic


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Jeez I get some carbs in me and feel sh1t lol

Gave it a light upper body blast this morning, no legs needed - so the things says i'm following lol

No pain in trap whilst training, little sore now and was really bad last night. Never mind, holiday soon so it'll be plenty of rest 

So far, lots of water, lots of fruit.

Water stops at 4pm.

Spuds between 12 and 5pm.

Then it'll be pancakes and sweet shizzle.

Tbh i doubt i'll look much different come tomorrow, but i'd like to try something and actually follow through with it PMSL


----------



## Richie186

Are you sick of pi55ing yet?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Jeez I get some carbs in me and feel sh1t lol
> 
> Gave it a light upper body blast this morning, no legs needed - so the things says i'm following lol
> 
> No pain in trap whilst training, little sore now and was really bad last night. Never mind, holiday soon so it'll be plenty of rest
> 
> So far, lots of water, lots of fruit.
> 
> Water stops at 4pm.
> 
> Spuds between 12 and 5pm.
> 
> Then it'll be pancakes and sweet shizzle.
> 
> Tbh i doubt i'll look much different come tomorrow, but i'd like to try something and actually follow through with it PMSL


Carbs in and you feel sh1t? Whats going on?!

The pain in your trap is probably an age thing 

If you're water loading then use highland spring, its the lowest sodium bottled water mate.

Definitely follow through with it.....just not too hard, no one wants to see that


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Are you sick of pi55ing yet?


LOL.

I was yesterday mate, had one...sat down then needed another!?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Carbs in and you feel sh1t? Whats going on?!
> 
> The pain in your trap is probably an age thing
> 
> If you're water loading then use highland spring, its the lowest sodium bottled water mate.
> 
> Definitely follow through with it.....just not too hard, no one wants to see that


I'm guessing its a sugar rush from the fruit mate, having no direct carbs for a while and then smashing the fruit in lol

Seem ok now, just felt a little crappy.

I'd love to nip down to the shop and get some.... lost my bank card!! Bit annoyed as i doubt it will come before I go away.

Haha, you'd watch


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'm guessing its a sugar rush from the fruit mate, having no direct carbs for a while and then smashing the fruit in lol
> 
> Seem ok now, just felt a little crappy.
> 
> I'd love to nip down to the shop and get some.... lost my bank card!! Bit annoyed as i doubt it will come before I go away.
> 
> Haha, you'd watch


When I was depleted and had sugar I was bouncing off the walls like a child with ADHD on speed!

Lost your bank card...... ask the bosses daughter for some lunch money :whistling:

Im not watching that again!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> When I was depleted and had sugar I was bouncing off the walls like a child with ADHD on speed!
> 
> Lost your bank card...... ask the bosses daughter for some lunch money :whistling:
> 
> Im not watching that again!


Well i'm an odd ball :lol:

Yeah i'll text her now mate


----------



## jon-kent

This journal isnt srs enough for me ! Im out


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> LOL.
> 
> I was yesterday mate, had one...sat down then needed another!?


Sounds like a water infection to me lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> This journal isnt srs enough for me ! Im out


Mate this srs, I'm being srs!

@Sambuca said you're a cùnt in that video


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Sounds like a water infection to me lol


Fingers crossed it is :lol:

Oh how I've missed potatoes , 2nd jacket going down with some chicken 

I'll have another at 4/5 ish. Then the missus is taking me to get pancakes and shít for my evening carbs NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Mate this srs, I'm being srs!
> 
> @Sambuca said you're a cùnt in that video


Was he being srs ?


----------



## flinty90

No carbs for a while ?? At least 6 days lol..


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Was he being srs ?


Sounded srs


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> No carbs for a while ?? At least 6 days lol..


FFS do you read anything you cùnt !!??

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Some srs discussion going on in here today!


Very, take it you got your pass to be srs on here?


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Very, take it you got your pass to be srs on here?


No.... :crying: what is the requirements for a pass. srs!


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> No.... :crying: what is the requirements for a pass. srs!


Felch @jon-kent .....

Srs


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Felch @jon-kent .....
> 
> Srs


----------



## Sambuca

@jon-kent I'm calling you out. Two fat willies, some baby oil what u Saying


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> @jon-kent I'm calling you out. Two fat willies, some baby oil what u Saying


SRS?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> SRS?


Very 8===D


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> @jon-kent I'm calling you out. Two fat willies, some baby oil what u Saying


You srs !? Listen up fam you fcuking newman. Man will fcuk you up you feel me ! My video obviously shook you up.

If your coming on, COME ON !!


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> You srs !? Listen up fam you fcuking newman. Man will fcuk you up you feel me ! My video obviously shook you up.
> 
> If your coming on, COME ON !!


Haha I just spat my 30p mixxed up energy drink out


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You srs !? Listen up fam you fcuking newman. Man will fcuk you up you feel me ! My video obviously shook you up.
> 
> If your coming on, COME ON !!


Only thing you'll come on is his bum cheeks


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Only thing you'll come on is his bum cheeks


Im not pulling out mate !!! Sammy is getting filled

Srs


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Im not pulling out mate !!! Sammy is getting filled
> 
> Srs


SCUMBAG

Srs


----------



## Sambuca

Im gonna people's elbow you


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Im gonna people's elbow you


You srs 

Mate I LOL'd at @jon-kents videos today.

I was driving and phone was connected to the car so i pressed play and SCUMBAG!! Came screaming out through the speakers PMSL

Was nearly crying on the M1 :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> You srs
> 
> Mate I LOL'd at @jon-kents videos today.
> 
> I was driving and phone was connected to the car so i pressed play and SCUMBAG!! Came screaming out through the speakers PMSL
> 
> Was nearly crying on the M1 :lol:


Haha I love his angry beard face


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You srs
> 
> Mate I LOL'd at @jon-kents videos today.
> 
> I was driving and phone was connected to the car so i pressed play and SCUMBAG!! Came screaming out through the speakers PMSL
> 
> Was nearly crying on the M1 :lol:


 :lol: id have felt terrible if it caused you to have a accident !

not srs


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> Haha I love his angry beard face


Who doesnt mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Haha I love his angry beard face


Very angry that beard, srs angry.



jon-kent said:


> :lol: id have felt terrible if it caused you to have a accident !
> 
> not srs


I was only doing about 90mph mate, would of survived.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Very angry that beard, srs angry.
> 
> I was only doing about 90mph mate, would of survived.


I would have been the last thing you saw and heard !! What a glorious death !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I would have been the last thing you saw and heard !! What a glorious death !!!


Nah, i'd of been fine. I'm super human mate - srs.

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Talaria said:


> Whats the time frame from your 1st pic to current state? srs!


20yrs

Srs


----------



## Talaria

jon-kent said:


> 20yrs
> 
> Srs


 srs?


----------



## jon-kent

Talaria said:


> srs?


Yeah mate thats what 20yrs of tren and test did for rob !!


----------



## Talaria

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate thats what 20yrs of tren and test did for rob !!


----------



## jon-kent

Talaria said:


> View attachment 133860


I think he used growth as well if i remember right ! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

stop, just stop with the srs pleeeeeeeeease lol


----------



## jon-kent

Fatstuff said:


> stop, just stop with the srs pleeeeeeeeease lol


You fcuking jelly brah ???


----------



## Talaria

Fatstuff said:


> stop, just stop with the srs pleeeeeeeeease lol


U mirin the srs?



RIP robs cat.


----------



## Breda




----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Whats the time frame from your 1st pic to current state? srs!


About 2 and half years mate, no growth in about 1 year though!

That is a serious answer too. Weight has stayed pretty much the same since August last year.

But... Growth time is on the horizon!! :beer:

@Fatstuff - why so srs?! :lol:

Srs will stop frooooooooom now!


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> About 2 and half years mate, no growth in about 1 year though!
> 
> That is a serious answer too. Weight has stayed pretty much the same since August last year.
> 
> But... Growth time is on the horizon!! :beer:
> 
> @Fatstuff - why so srs?! :lol:
> 
> *Srs will go on for today!*


Thanks for keeping it srs!


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Thanks for keeping it srs!


No problem lol

Update pics tomorrow!

Just had another plate of spuds and 200g haddock.

Pancakes soon. Dry as fook pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Whats in ur dry as fook pooncakes?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Whats in ur dry as fook pooncakes?


Lol.

I meant I am dry as fook, really thirsty already!

Here are the pancakes;


----------



## Fatstuff

O....... M............. G

[ ]

[ ] <---insert drooling homer GIF here

[ ]


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> O....... M............. G
> 
> [ ]
> 
> [ ] <---insert drooling homer GIF here
> 
> [ ]


Lol, was gooood!

Haribo's now


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Crap sleep :crying:

Never mind, just laying in bed watching that Greggs program on Sky 1 pmsl

I shall get up and see what the mirror says and do what is needed to.

I'll be like King Ronnie ........ Corbett


----------



## luther1

Went to the cinema last to see 2 guns Rob,highly recommend it,great film


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Went to the cinema last to see 2 guns Rob,highly recommend it,great film


Not sure if taking the píss "2 guns" lol

Yeah it does look good, anything Denzel is in is good


----------



## B4PJS

U skinny yet?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> U skinny yet?


What do you mean "yet" pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Post work out carbs and protein....


----------



## TELBOR

Not too bad tbh...

1670 cals










Rest of the day will be quite tame and usual stuff


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Post work out carbs and protein....


I spy with my little eye..........something beginning with...............TPW's amazing SOLO shake! 

That's some srs good work!! :thumb: Enjoy! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I spy with my little eye..........something beginning with...............TPW's amazing SOLO shake!
> 
> That's some srs good work!! :thumb: Enjoy! :tongue:


LOL, they're very good  Just ease of use and throw the buggers away lol. I know i'm a rep, but protein is protein. But.... majority of my supp cupboard will now be GN 

Haha, 5 mins max i reckon to eat that. Major bloat :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> LOL, they're very good  Just ease of use and throw the buggers away lol. I know i'm a rep, but protein is protein. But.... majority of my supp cupboard will now be GN
> 
> Haha, 5 mins max i reckon to eat that. Major bloat :beer:


The majority......and the rest TPW?! :thumb: They are very handy and convenient, and Im not just saying that, they are the sort of thing to always have in, grab and go.

Enjoy, looks ace! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> The majority......and the rest TPW?! :thumb: They are very handy and convenient, and Im not just saying that, they are the sort of thing to always have in, grab and go.
> 
> Enjoy, looks ace! :drool:


I have a sh1t load of TPW stuff lol Need to sort it out tbh but I'm in holiday mode now so just do as little as possible 

I like them, diet whey one is pretty good too. MP brought them out ages ago, they have them in all the Pure Gyms but around £3 PMSL!!


----------



## Mish

R0BLET said:


> Not too bad tbh...
> 
> 1670 cals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the day will be quite tame and usual stuff


Why is you protein so low?

Is today a carb up day?


----------



## TELBOR

Mish said:


> Why is you protein so low?
> 
> Is today a carb up day?


That was just for that single meal mate 

Not really, that was yesterday. Just a treat PMSL

Oh I take this shi1t deadly srs, @jon-kent srs.

:lol:

Damn, i used srs in here.

Forgive me @Fatstuff


----------



## Mish

R0BLET said:


> That was just for that single meal mate
> 
> Not really, that was yesterday. Just a treat PMSL
> 
> Oh I take this shi1t deadly srs, @jon-kent srs.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Damn, i used srs in here.
> 
> Forgive me @Fatstuff


Wonderful :drool:


----------



## jon-kent

Damn thats srs !!


----------



## TELBOR

Mish said:


> Wonderful :drool:


'twas so.

Pop some funny pic or gif up whilst you're here mate 



jon-kent said:


> Damn thats srs !!


Extremely.

@Sambuca called you a pussy brah.... wot u sayin' ?!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> 'twas so.
> 
> Pop some funny pic or gif up whilst you're here mate
> 
> Extremely.
> 
> @Sambuca called you a pussy brah.... wot u sayin' ?!


 @Sambuca you feeling froggy ? Then jump homie ! Srs ! I will take your soul fam


----------



## Mish

R0BLET said:


> 'twas so.
> 
> Pop some funny pic or gif up whilst you're here mate
> 
> Extremely.
> 
> @Sambuca called you a pussy brah.... wot u sayin' ?!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca you feeling froggy ? Then jump homie ! Srs ! I will take your soul fam


 @Sambuca he is deadly *** (can't keep typing srs) :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Sammy buca dont be scared homie you wont feel a thing ! Im gonna hit you so hard that when you wake up your gonna need a haircut !


----------



## Sambuca

I'm Cumming for you


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Sammy buca dont be scared homie you wont feel a thing ! Im gonna hit you so hard that when you wake up your gonna need a haircut !


I think he's more scared of that beard tbh mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> I'm Cumming for you


Whatsapp video incoming you beta phaggot


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Whatsapp video incoming you beta phaggot


  ur not even on my what's app


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I think he's more scared of that beard tbh mate :lol:


I had an epic beard. I cut it off and feel so weak now :-(


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> ur not even on my what's app


I send it to my secretary rob then he sends it


----------



## Sambuca

U jacked up on pre workout in that vid?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> U jacked up on pre workout in that vid?


Off his tits I reckon!!


----------



## jon-kent

@Sambuca @R0BLET

On nothing you wastemen ! Thats just 1 can of monster and a pack of strawberry jelly sweets !


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca @R0BLET
> 
> On nothing you wastemen ! Thats just 1 can of monster and a pack of strawberry jelly sweets !


Mmmmm jelly sweets


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> Mmmmm jelly sweets


You fcuking jelly brah !!!


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> You fcuking jelly brah !!!


I got a big pot of jelly sweets and I ain't fcking sharing


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> I got a big pot of jelly sweets and I ain't fcking sharing
> 
> View attachment 133959


Big pot ? Are you a borrower ! Lol


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Big pot ? Are you a borrower ! Lol


Lol

Ye I am a borrower


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> Lol
> 
> Ye I am a borrower


Thought so ! I started to wonder when i heard that micro machine you was driving


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Thought so ! I started to wonder when i heard that micro machine you was driving


Haha

Can I come round and borrow your mrs?!

Plzzzz


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> Haha
> 
> Can I come round and borrow your mrs?!
> 
> Plzzzz


Fùck off

Srs

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fùck off
> 
> Srs
> 
> :lol:


It's a complement lol

If it helps, I too would do her 

Bet she likes the small, no bearded, slightly homosexual , no abs cùnts like...... @Sambuca :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> It's a complement lol
> 
> If it helps, I too would do her
> 
> Bet she likes the small, no bearded, slightly homosexual , no abs cùnts like...... @Sambuca :lol:


Haha cheers lol.

Nah now shes had me she prefers the bearded cavemen warrior types 

She says if i ever shave she'll leave :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers lol.
> 
> Nah now shes had me she prefers the bearded cavemen warrior types
> 
> She says if i ever shave she'll leave :lol:


I'll be her shoulder to cry on ...... Whilst slipping her a digit :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I'll be her shoulder to cry on ...... Whilst slipping her a digit :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon scum bags!!

Proper lazy day here, well I've done a few bits of cleaning lol

Missus has gone out on the lash, so me and the girls are monging out 

I have gone through all the TPW Solos I got mid week lol. Just there so I grab one and drink it lol

Abs have pretty much merged into one pmsl

Great work!

I think I'll still keep carbs very low all this week then eat like a king from Friday AM 

This is about as cut as it got lol;




























Really keen to try it again next year though, more planning and more knowledge should give me dem der 3D abs


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon you lot, nice steady day today 

Ready to get back in zee gym tomorrow, plenty of oats, spuds, meat and whey today to fuel the session.

Really want to smash my back in but trap is still being a cùnt tbh 

10 mins of Vit D just had, nice burnt bum now lol

T minus 3 days at work, whoop whoop!!


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> You zyzz yet, rob brah?


Am I tired?

:lol:


----------



## Glais

got some nice arms in them pics mate!


----------



## flinty90

You ok ya big black mutha fcuker ?? X


----------



## TELBOR

Glais said:


> got some nice arms in them pics mate!


Thanks, I like my noodles


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> You ok ya big black mutha fcuker ?? X


I'm in holiday mode 

All good bro, I'll text you x


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Hey up thee.
> 
> Your trap still givin you trouble? You put some tiger balm on it.


A-up you!

Yeah it bloody is, it's just constant now and it hurts sat up right watching TV pmsl.

I'm going to get some tomorrow I think, I'm going to get another deep tissue massage before I go away too.

Been popping 2 Diclofenac at a time and it takes the edge off a little but that's it lol

You ok?


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> What you weighing in them pictures, shoulders and traps looking decent.


85kg - MASSIVE :lol:

Thanks mate.


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> 85kg - MASSIVE :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate.


Fat pig!


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Fat pig!


Hopefully 90kg+ next year with similar condition


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Yea it's. horrible thing to have. Mine makes me feel sick too when I get it.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted. Especially before your hols.
> 
> Yea I'm hunky dory thanks. :thumbup1:


Annoying to say the least! How do you sort it, tiger balm ?

Good to hear, prep going well?


----------



## Keeks

You ever tried acupuncture? If your traps not sorted soon, maybe worth giving it a go? If not right after your holiday maybe? Works wonders.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> You ever tried acupuncture? If your traps not sorted soon, maybe worth giving it a go? If not right after your holiday maybe? Works wonders.


You on commission?? Pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> You on commission?? Pmsl


 :lol: I'm like a broken record with certain things, quark and acupuncture amongst other things. Bad Alan tried it the other week too and he was impressed.


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> I just sit it out and wait 2-3 weeks before it goes. I rub tiger balm in yes.
> 
> Prep going ok so far. Just under 7 weeks so down to the wire now.


I'll get rubbing it in tomorrow 

Not long at all!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You ever tried acupuncture? If your traps not sorted soon, maybe worth giving it a go? If not right after your holiday maybe? Works wonders.


Haha, you on commission?! :lol:

No I haven't, missus had it for her shoulder after a car accident a few years ago and it sorted it 

But she's had several sessions on her back over the last 6 months but to no avail.

So I'm not sure I'd go for it quite yet. Can feel the muscle all knotted up lol Just needs a good work through I think


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha, you on commission?! :lol:
> 
> No I haven't, missus had it for her shoulder after a car accident a few years ago and it sorted it
> 
> But she's had several sessions on her back over the last 6 months but to no avail.
> 
> So I'm not sure I'd go for it quite yet. Can feel the muscle all knotted up lol Just needs a good work through I think


Well worth a think about if it doesn't get sorted soon. Get a good amssage, that'll un-knot you! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Well worth a think about if it doesn't get sorted soon. Get a good amssage, that'll un-knot you! :thumb:


Yeah that's the plan, hopefully 2nd deep tissue tomorrow or before Friday


----------



## flinty90

Dont you need deep tissue to have a deep tissue massage though ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Dont you need deep tissue to have a deep tissue massage though ;-)


He'll be getting treated for a shattered scapula afterwards


----------



## TELBOR

PAIR OF WÀNKERS

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> He'll be getting treated for a shattered scapula afterwards


Hahahaha brilliant!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha brilliant!!


Erm... No homosexuals in here please :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Erm... No homosexuals in here please :lol:


This journal was started by a homosexual though?!?!?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> This journal was started by a homosexual though?!?!?


Wrong journal mate, look for ginger bens


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> What page are your workouts on mate been looking.
> 
> View attachment 134172
> 
> 
> View attachment 134173
> 
> 
> Clue?


Srs..


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Srs..


srs!


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> srs!


Get reading you chump!

It's all there, here;


----------



## Keeks

Looking well from just one zumba session a week, good work! :thumb:


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> *Get reading you chump!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> It's all there, here;


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Looking well from just one zumba session a week, good work! :thumb:


Imagine 2!!

Mind blown :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> View attachment 134177


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Get reading you chump!
> 
> It's all there, here;


Hahahahahaha! More chance of getting blood from a stone, same for me too!

Ab attack? This is very misleading because I haven't seen your abs


----------



## Chelsea

@Keeks @R0BLET


----------



## luther1

Is it me or have robs last 2000ish posts been utter prattle?


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks @R0BLET


Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha! More chance of getting blood from a stone, same for me too!
> 
> Ab attack? This is very misleading because I haven't seen your abs


I'll get blood from her àrse mate 

Very misleading, after a refund this week :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Is it me or have robs last 2000ish posts been utter prattle?


Probably mate, then again I don't let this "hobby" rule my life pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks @R0BLET


 mg: You great big perv! :sneaky2: :001_tt2:

You also missed off Monday's zumba session with Roblet.

Morning Roblet!  Have a good one.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: You great big perv! :sneaky2: :001_tt2:
> 
> You also missed off Monday's zumba session with Roblet.
> 
> Morning Roblet!  Have a good one.


Me???? A perv???? What on earth has given you this impression, im an angel :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Me???? A perv???? What on earth has given you this impression, im an angel :innocent:


Yeah you're right, you're not a perv at all! Don't know why I even thought that! :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah you're right, you're not a perv at all! Don't know why I even thought that! :whistling:


Must be the prep messing with your mind. Did I mention im awesome at putting on tan and stage oil


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Must be the prep messing with your mind. Did I mention im awesome at putting on tan and stage oil


Again, can't see why I thought you were a perv! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, feeling better with carbs in me!

Back

EZ Bar BOR

15x60kg

12x100kg Overhand

12x100kg Underhand

15x60kg

Lat Pull Downs

15x35kg

12x65kg

10x80kg

15x35kg underhand

Close Grip Pulley Row

15x35kg

15x50kg

12x65kg

Failure @ 35kg - x18

Pull Over Machine

15x30kg

15x35kg

15x42.5kg

T Bar Rows - Oly Bar

20x40kg

15x60kg

12x80kg

Failure @40kg - x25

Bicep work

Pic as i'm a pic whore, just to show off my banana tbh


----------



## B4PJS

Are they the faint outlines of abs I can see poking through!? Nice banana btw 

And what do you think you are doing actually posting a workout in your journal?? Thought this journal was just for general abuse!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Session done, feeling better with carbs in me!
> 
> Back
> 
> EZ Bar BOR
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x100kg Overhand
> 
> 12x100kg Underhand
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 15x35kg
> 
> 12x65kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 15x35kg underhand
> 
> Close Grip Pulley Row
> 
> 15x35kg
> 
> 15x50kg
> 
> 12x65kg
> 
> Failure @ 35kg - x18
> 
> Pull Over Machine
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 15x35kg
> 
> 15x42.5kg
> 
> T Bar Rows - Oly Bar
> 
> 20x40kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> Failure @40kg - x25
> 
> Bicep work
> 
> Pic as i'm a pic whore, just to show off my banana tbh
> 
> View attachment 134221


Delts are looking good mate as are your arms although.........do you want me to lend you a bit of chest, I have plenty to go round


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Are they the faint outlines of abs I can see poking through!? Nice banana btw
> 
> And what do you think you are doing actually posting a workout in your journal?? Thought this journal was just for general abuse!


Only just LOL

Yeah thought I best, journal is being locked today so make the most of it 



Chelsea said:


> Delts are looking good mate as are your arms although.........do you want me to lend you a bit of chest, I have plenty to go round


Mate, chest has always and always will be my weak point!!

Thanks though


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Only just LOL
> 
> Yeah thought I best, *journal is being locked today so make the most of it *
> 
> Mate, chest has always and always will be my weak point!!
> 
> Thanks though


Spoilsport. Why ya locking it? Starting a new bulking journal? Fed up of being so skinny?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Spoilsport. Why ya locking it? Starting a new bulking journal? Fed up of being so skinny?


Pretty much PMSL

I've started my bulk from today, so count me out of the comp one. CBA to wait 

Food for today;

Meal 1 - 50g Whey, 30g Oats

Intra - BCAA's, DAA & Dextrose

Post Workout - Banana, 100g Oats, 50g Dextrose, 70g Whey, Leucine, Glutamine, Creapure

Meal 2 - 200g Rice, 200g Chicken with tortilla wrap

Meal 3 - 200g Egg Noodles, 200g Chicken with Tortilla wrap

Meal 4 - 70g Whey, 30g Oats

Fruits and Nuts throughout

Meal 5 - Paella, Chicken, Prawns and shizzle

Meal 6 - Coconut Milk and Whey

I'll work out cals and macros soon lol. But should be about right


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Pretty much PMSL
> 
> *I've started my bulk from today, so count me out of the comp one. CBA to wa*it
> 
> Food for today;
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g Whey, 30g Oats
> 
> Intra - BCAA's, DAA & Dextrose
> 
> Post Workout - Banana, 100g Oats, 50g Dextrose, 70g Whey, Leucine, Glutamine, Creapure
> 
> Meal 2 - 200g Rice, 200g Chicken with tortilla wrap
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g Egg Noodles, 200g Chicken with Tortilla wrap
> 
> Meal 4 - 70g Whey, 30g Oats
> 
> Fruits and Nuts throughout
> 
> Meal 5 - Paella, Chicken, Prawns and shizzle
> 
> Meal 6 - Coconut Milk and Whey
> 
> I'll work out cals and macros soon lol. But should be about right


Mate I am on a perma bulk, just gonna be in the comp for the craic. Aiming to hit 12 stone by my birthday in March, so 5 kg every 10 weeks till then! Join in the fun ya big wet fanny!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Mate I am on a perma bulk, just gonna be in the comp for the craic. Aiming to hit 12 stone by my birthday in March, so 5 kg every 10 weeks till then! Join in the fun ya big wet fanny!


5kg in 6 months i'll be happy 

LOL, I don't want to show you lot up do i 

TBH i bet you the one we've done doesnt get judged for few weeks yet. I'd give it you, YM or keeks. Bigmitch looks great too!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> *5kg in 6 months i'll be happy *
> 
> LOL, I don't want to show you lot up do i
> 
> TBH i bet you the one we've done doesnt get judged for few weeks yet. I'd give it you, YM or keeks. Bigmitch looks great too!


Eat more and ram the gear in!

Not sure I am up there with the others tbh, life got in the way and I missed out on a lot of potential gains. YM has it in the bag imo.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Eat more and ram the gear in!
> 
> Not sure I am up there with the others tbh, life got in the way and I missed out on a lot of potential gains. YM has it in the bag imo.


Haha, eating more is no problem. Its keeping the condition 

Gear, yes boss :lol:

TBH I don't think anyone had a straight run without something hindering it. But I agree 

I hope she does as she really wants it and i think it will help her even more, well deserved from the effort.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Haha, eating more is no problem. Its keeping the condition
> 
> Gear, yes boss :lol:
> 
> TBH I don't think anyone had a straight run without something hindering it. But I agree
> 
> I hope she does as she really wants it and i think it will help her even more, well deserved from the effort.


Im gonna make sure i win the bulk comp lol


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im gonna make sure i win the bulk comp lol


From what I have seen mate you will do well, solid start and with the mentor you will see some nice progress.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> From what I have seen mate you will do well, solid start and with the mentor you will see some nice progress.


Hopefully, really excited about whats to come. When you starting your cycle?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im gonna make sure i win the bulk comp lol


Should be a good one this comp


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hopefully, really excited about whats to come. When you starting your cycle?


That's good to hear mate, hope you crack on 

Probably when I get off holiday lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be a good one this comp


I'm going solo lol


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I'm going solo lol


gayboy.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> gayboy.


Don't hate brah :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Don't hate brah :lol:


Am hatin man. Am hatin. Watchoo gonna do bruv??


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Am hatin man. Am hatin. Watchoo gonna do bruv??


Out grow all you cùnts pmsl


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Out grow all you cùnts pmsl


Well don't be a cheeky splitter and join in then. Doesn't matter if you started early mate, I started before the 10 week comp began anyway! PermaBulk ftw!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Well don't be a cheeky splitter and join in then. Doesn't matter if you started early mate, I started before the 10 week comp began anyway! PermaBulk ftw!


Nah it's cool mate, I spend too much time on here as it is lol


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Nah it's cool mate, I spend too much time on here as it is lol


Lameass!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm going solo lol


Why? Scared of the bigger boys? Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Why? Scared of the bigger boys? Pmsl


Not really mate. Why compete with people who are of all shapes and sizes?

Quite happy to challenge myself than others


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Not really mate. Why compete with people who are of all shapes and sizes?
> 
> Quite happy to challenge myself than others


Agree with this mate


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Agree with this mate


  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Nah it's cool mate, I spend too much time on here as it is lol


True dat x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> True dat x


How many times have we spoke about us looking at others and comparing ourselves, then causing a negative effect ..... Too many lol.

I'll happily do my own thing


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> How many times have we spoke about us looking at others and comparing ourselves, then causing a negative effect ..... Too many lol.
> 
> I'll happily do my own thing


Well mate put it this way. If we grew as much as we had that conversation cutler would be sharting himself x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well mate put it this way. If we grew as much as we had that conversation cutler would be sharting himself x


Exactly!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Not really mate. Why compete with people who are of all shapes and sizes?
> 
> Quite happy to challenge myself than others


Fair enough mate, It's an individual hobby at the end of the day so gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough mate, It's an individual hobby at the end of the day so gotta do what you gotta do


Very much so mate.

Problem is, and the 10 week challenge for example, I'll think "shít, he's doing well!"

Forgetting we are all different lol

This thread should have been locked by now pmsl

@Pscarb can you lock this please mate


----------



## 3752

locked as requested


----------

